# Sticky  Post Pictures of Your Trucks & Plows Here



## Mike_PS

It has been requested and I agree - if you have pictures of your vehicles and/or plows that you would like to "show off" then here is the place to do it.

We do have quite a bit of threads asking for people to post what they have so now I created a thread (and it is stuck to the top of this forum) where you can do so.

So, let's post them for all to enjoy.


----------



## stroker79

Cool, Ill start!





































Ford F-250 Crew Cab Short Bed 7.3 Powerstroke Diesel With Boss 8.2 Power V


----------



## WALKERS

*Walker Landscape*

F 250 FORD 6 LITER DIESEL 6 SPEED 8 FOOT BOSS TRIP EDGEwesport


----------



## 06HD BOSS

Lets keep it going with the Boss theme...
Pics are from like September because i havent had the plow on since!!!!


----------



## grandview

..........................


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well, let me break up the Boss monotony!!! I will put my meyer up here.


----------



## JeffNY

na, lets keep the Boss thing goin....


----------



## Vinnie

I,ll see your Boss and raise ya a FISHER


----------



## iakentdoz

I'm seeing to much red  Time for some white plows


----------



## Winter Land Man

thermos;359442 said:


> Well, let me break up the Boss monotony!!! I will put my meyer up here.


Very nice truck and plow.


----------



## ECS

Here is my 2000 DODGE and my BOSS V at work.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

you coulda took the thread where we allready all posted pics of our trucks, and just made that a stickey, instead of making ANOTHER pic thread. but whatever.


----------



## plowinzr2

ill get you guys a hell of a picture i work at a fisher dealer and we have tons and tons of plows just waiting to be installed such a pretty sight haha


----------



## Timmy2500

Looks Like BOSS is winning this battle  Anyways here is what I got, works well for the little bit I do


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

Im liken all the boss plows in here


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

And a couple of the other red plow
















Before the lift......


----------



## jce4isu

here is the 05 andsome old pics of the old trucks


----------



## jce4isu

BNC SERVICES;359582 said:


> Im liken all the boss plows in here


did you up date your lights on ur boss ?


----------



## WALKERS

Looks like the BOSS of the plows is.........BOSS!!wesport :bluebounc :salute:
Sorry Thermos (Even though you are getting more snow then us).:realmad:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Dont be sorry. I dont like the Meyer either, it came on the truck when I bought it. After this winter, it is coming off and a Boss is getting slapped on the front of it


----------



## William B.

2001 Chevy 2500HD 
7 1/2ft Western Pro Plow


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Here are 3 of ours, the two fords are mine and the Dodge is BNC's


----------



## Ocean Side

​


----------



## YardMedic

*Bwade*

Bwade has the lightbar he's gonna sell to me, he just doesn't know it yet!!


----------



## GrandScapes

Did not get a chance to get a pic of the whole fleet as it is hard to get everybody together for a pic but here is a couple misc pics.









Our 03 4500 dump with 5 yd Monroe spreader and a 9 foot Boss plow with our JD tractor/loader with 12 ft avalanche pusher. We have another tractor identical to this one that has a 10ft high side pro tech pusher on it as well.




























We are in the process of getting a equipment pic taken for our website..Should have soon


----------



## Quality SR

stroker79;359170 said:


> Cool, Ill start!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ford F-250 Crew Cab Short Bed 7.3 Powerstroke Diesel With Boss 8.2 Power V


Hey have you used your truck yet???? Thats is a nice truck you got there..!!!


----------



## GrandScapes

A couple more misc pics


----------



## redneck farmer

BWade

Nice truck I had an exact 2002 F-250 with the exact color scheme, but I had the V-10 it killed me on gas.


----------



## stroker79

Quality SR;360276 said:


> Hey have you used your truck yet???? Thats is a nice truck you got there..!!!


At the time of that picture, No.

But now im 2 events in. Still looks just like the pictures!

Thanks for the compliments


----------



## Newdude

GrandScapes;360275 said:


> Did not get a chance to get a pic of the whole fleet as it is hard to get everybody together for a pic but here is a couple misc pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our 03 4500 dump with 5 yd Monroe spreader and a 9 foot Boss plow with our JD tractor/loader with 12 ft avalanche pusher. We have another tractor identical to this one that has a 10ft high side pro tech pusher on it as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are in the process of getting a equipment pic taken for our website..Should have soon


Question, is the plow on that deere one of those plows w/ the seperate moldboards?


----------



## mike33087

*heres mine*

2003 Chevy 2500HD 4x4.... Brand New FISHER 8' HD


----------



## mike33087

*the plow*

now some fisher YELLOW









this was taken before the other stuff was added.


----------



## 06HD BOSS

Nice pic mike!

Grandscapes--real nice setups! Im jealous


----------



## Snowbrdr360

Heres mine!


----------



## Snowbrdr360

And a quick video!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

That was one heck of a long driveway!!!! Nice dropping the cam at the end


----------



## grandview

How much for the season 150.00?


----------



## 06HD BOSS

grandview;360590 said:


> How much for the season 150.00?


LOL


----------



## carl b

it lives on... The 94 chevy with 185000 miles!


----------



## Snowbrdr360

grandview;360590 said:


> How much for the season 150.00?


Right.... Hes my unlce so I'm throwing him a bone at $50 per push and I go at my convience... Its right on my way to some of my commercials and it takes about 15 mintues to push it all out


----------



## Timmy2500

GrandScapes;360277 said:


>


Looks like you about to get a snow shower


----------



## THEGOLDPRO




----------



## PORTER 05

NORTHEAST PROPERTY MAINTENACE...MIKE 33087... dude i saw you drive by me a few weks ago up in danvers........... i think it was near the northshore mall...lol nice truck


----------



## Proscapez LLC

GrandScapes,

I'd like to see a picture from the Dort hwy. lot with all your new red trucks and trailers line up. 
That is so awesome. 
I dream of a fleet like that, just in blue.


----------



## GrandScapes

Timmy2500;360703 said:


> Looks like you about to get a snow shower


Yeah I missed it by about 5 feet, i took the pic and took off running!!!!


----------



## GrandScapes

Lawns & More;360794 said:


> GrandScapes,
> 
> I'd like to see a picture from the Dort hwy. lot with all your new red trucks and trailers line up.
> That is so awesome.
> I dream of a fleet like that, just in blue.


We actually moved from the Dort Hwy location in August of 06...We got a new way nicer facility with a fenced in lot, etc. Yeah everybody always commented on the row of rigs and how good of a advertisement it was when people would drive by.


----------



## snowman3725

mike33087;360540 said:


> now some fisher YELLOW
> 
> View attachment 21630
> 
> 
> this was taken before the other stuff was added.


hey mike are those headlights the new intensifires?


----------



## mike33087

*mhmm*

they most certainly are... i love them


----------



## magnatrac

This is our winter fleet...... Not much but not bad for a couple of "kids" that started a side job.

2007 F-350 V-10 with Blizzard 860SW and Buyers TGSUV pro
2006 2500HD with Western Poly Ultra Mount and SnowEx 1075 
2001 New Holland LS 160 with Mclaren ProTrac
1979 Magnatrac MT2000
Toro and Husky snow throwers
Oh and not pictured, snow shovels and shovel operators


----------



## sam c

*Oshkoshs*

I worked on the green and yellow ones and restored the orange one, for resale.


----------



## sam c

*Oshkosh*

This was my 1963 Oshkosh M42208, pic taken after April fools day blizzard 1997 Lawrence Ma.


----------



## sam c

*Bolens 1969*

The next generation, in training.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

heres my 2000 F250 with a 2inch lift and many extras


----------



## WALKERS

sam c;361827 said:


> The next generation, in training.


He looks mezmerized by the WHITE STUFF coming out of there.Tell I know the feeling.payup


----------



## mountain

Waiting For Snow


----------



## JohnsonLawn

Here's mine: 1992 Chevy K3500 454ci 8ft. Fisher. about 6mpg pushing snow.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

JohnsonLawn, that thing is a friggin tank!!!! I bet that baby can push some good snow!!


----------



## JohnsonLawn

It moves snow great but is an absolute PIG on fuel. I have to fill up every 100 miles when plowing and about every 150 miles when towing the trailer. It has been a great truck though, so I will keep it. Its paid for and dependable, so why trade it for a new truck and a payment! I try to keep it in good shape, so it should last a while for me.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Not having a payment is the best thing there is. Fill up every 100 miles!!! You must do alot of plowing to make up for that


----------



## JohnsonLawn

I push for the town @ 65.00 per hr. and then I have a dozen driveways I do after. As far as not having a payment vs. the fuel consumption, I guess you gotta take the good with the bad. I sometimes think it would be cheaper having new truck (and a payment) that gets better mileage. Maybe not!


----------



## Dstosh

Here is another boss in action


----------



## kevinayres

*Jacksonville Construction*

This is the two main men, Albert and Joey Beaver managing the snowplowing operation. Joey specializes in overseeing the sidewalk crew.


----------



## kevinayres

*Jacksonville Construction*

This is the two main men, Albert and Joey Beaver wesport managing the snowplowing operation. Joey wesport specializes in overseeing the sidewalk crew.


----------



## kevinayres

*Jacksonville Construction*

Joey Beaver finally resting after setting a JCCI record of 72 hours of continuous snow plowing.wesport


----------



## Starins

*Snowbound Binder*

Here is our 94 IHC 4900 after a shift. Truck is former Illinois DOT.


----------



## Idealtim

My truck after fridays fart of a storm. My first winter with a real truck and it decides to not snow more than an inch  .

Needs a good washing, in case you havent noticed...


----------



## Snowman16

Here is some pix of my equiptment, not much of a fleet but it gets the job done.wesport









































2005 John Deere gator HPX 4x4 6' Curtis plow Snow-ex salter

1992 Suzuki cary 4x4 6' Blackline plow Snow-ex salter :waving:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Those things are cool!!! Basically they are a mini version of a truck. They got the same stuff, a bed, 4x4, cab, snow plows and salters, just not as bad on gas


----------



## KINNCO

wesport 1 MAN CREW


----------



## Starins

*Suzy Q*

Hey Snowman 16 is that Suzuki gas or diesel? It is cool.


----------



## JohnsonLawn

Hey Killer, I see your avitar. Nice Booner, what did it score? What part of Ohio you hunt. I usually travel out your way in the fall the in Illinios.


----------



## KINNCO

*monster 308

And I wish it was mine LOL ! That's one thing my wife "would not" move to basement !
It was shot in Adams Co..compound bow by an "amish dude" *


----------



## ChevyHD4X4

After a mild restoration finished in Feb.05:


----------



## Starins

*More Iron*

Here are a couple of more. The fenders on the 950F were being overhauled at the time of the pics. Also the bumper on the Mack is not falling off; it is on a quick attach bracket for a plow (also dual wings) and when not locked it tends to drift down. The sicard is a 5150
with a V8 Cummins running the blower that sounds unbelievable!!!!!


----------



## Tractor Plower

Hey Snowman 16, nice rigs!xysport Seems like an agile and cost effective fleet!payup I like the Blackline plow, how well does it work? website says it hs downpressure, seems like a good plow, although the mounting seems a little weak. Im interested in a 6' model for a Gator HPX. Also, where did you pick up the suzuki? online or through a dealer? 

thanks, Mike.:yow!:


----------



## stumpslawncare

No Ballast in the back when this photo was taken.


----------



## Stuffdeer

Snowman16;365620 said:


> Here is some pix of my equiptment, not much of a fleet but it gets the job done.wesport
> 
> View attachment 22037
> 
> 
> View attachment 22038
> 
> 
> View attachment 22039
> 
> 
> View attachment 22040
> 
> 
> View attachment 22041
> 
> 
> 2005 John Deere gator HPX 4x4 6' Curtis plow Snow-ex salter
> 
> 1992 Suzuki cary 4x4 6' Blackline plow Snow-ex salter :waving:


Hello there!

I was looking into getting one of those mini trucks, and had a couple questions.

Do you only do residentials? How many do you do? Do you drive that on the street, or load it up?

I really wanted one, but I don't know how they push snow and so on.


----------



## kemmer

nice trucks guys, finally one thread to have it all


----------



## 1lowGMC

Next year I want to upgrade to a fullsize truck and get into the buisness a little more. But this is what I got for this year.
























and what she looks like in the summer









I also have a JD970 with loader. I will try to grab some pics of it.


----------



## YardMedic

Always thought the newest s-10/s-15 trucks were the best looking of small trucks. Question for you, 1low.... what are the plowlights for? I see you're using the truck headlights


----------



## Snowman16

Hello all,
It is a 660cc 3cyl hemi head gas engine with 4 on the floor hi & lo 4x4.
I got the truck at a place called Allied Trucking in Grand Rapids MI, I don't have the plow mounted yet (it is just set in front on the pix) but i'm sure it will plow great. i will let you all know when i plow with it. The Blackline plow is great:bluebounc the down pressure scrapes real well, and they also have a power angle kit  . they changed the mounting from 1 1/4'' tube to 2'' solid piece on the mount to make it stronger. I plow 40+ driveways and 4 commercials all with the gator HPXpayup . I drive the vehicles on the street with a SMV on the back, I talked to the police first though.


----------



## 1lowGMC

YardMedic;366224 said:


> Always thought the newest s-10/s-15 trucks were the best looking of small trucks. Question for you, 1low.... what are the plowlights for? I see you're using the truck headlights


I need the plow lights for when the plow is raised and I'm driving. That little Meyers covers up my trucks lights. I typicly don't have the trucks lights on while plowing to try and save my charging system.

I'm still suprised I haven't been flamed for the stripes of electrical tape that hold my amber lenses on the plow lights. haha

edit:
here it is with the plow up....I had to run out in the cold to take this one.


----------



## Metro Lawn

My Ford L9000 without the 10' plow on it. Salting unit gets used most often.


----------



## Stuffdeer

Snowman16;366229 said:


> Hello all,
> It is a 660cc 3cyl hemi head gas engine with 4 on the floor hi & lo 4x4.
> I got the truck at a place called Allied Trucking in Grand Rapids MI, I don't have the plow mounted yet (it is just set in front on the pix) but i'm sure it will plow great. i will let you all know when i plow with it. The Blackline plow is great:bluebounc the down pressure scrapes real well, and they also have a power angle kit  . they changed the mounting from 1 1/4'' tube to 2'' solid piece on the mount to make it stronger. I plow 40+ driveways and 4 commercials all with the gator HPXpayup . I drive the vehicles on the street with a SMV on the back, I talked to the police first though.


Could you answer me one more quick question? Whats a SMV?


----------



## BSDeality

Stuffdeer;366351 said:


> Could you answer me one more quick question? Whats a SMV?


slow moving vehicle sign. thats what those amber triangles are called


----------



## Stuffdeer

BSDeality;366384 said:


> slow moving vehicle sign. thats what those amber triangles are called


Would they make a truck like that legal to drive one streets for plowing?


----------



## Snowman16

Hi, 
I don't know if the truck will pass as an SMV or not,
they come with a governor at 25mph :angry: 
which is like a tractor. I'm trying to get it 
licensed this week, we will see how that goes 
Anybody els out there got a truck like this?


----------



## Stuffdeer

Snowman16;366435 said:


> Hi,
> I don't know if the truck will pass as an SMV or not,
> they come with a governor at 25mph :angry:
> which is like a tractor. I'm trying to get it
> licensed this week, we will see how that goes
> Anybody els out there got a truck like this?


Ah, Thats cool. Could you let me know how that goes. Depending on how that goes, depends on what I will get...That or a S-10.

I'd prefer the mini truck, and found a place in Jackson that will ship to me for free!


----------



## Northland

Heres my main rig.


----------



## William B.

Northland;366559 said:


> Heres my main rig.


I see we have similar tastes in trucks. Nice.


----------



## Snowman16

And plows?


----------



## Northland

Yeah William... I just about reposted a pic of your truck and said it was mine..  But then I took the Western off and put my new Boss on. Nicest looking truck Chevy ever made.


----------



## cet

Here is my truck and plow. I already posted it in another thread.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=367333#post367333


----------



## syzer

Not as nice as some of the stuff we see on here, but its our first year =). We also have an atv, snow thrower, and other odds and ends.


----------



## ameyerman

looks like loading the hopper with salt could be a guessing game with one person.


----------



## Snowman16

Nice stuff man, for the first year that's good.payup


----------



## syzer

ameyerman;367747 said:


> looks like loading the hopper with salt could be a guessing game with one person.


It is, we always load with two guys, one sending commands to the skid operator. We are soon gonna get a hook installed and put the spreader on a flat bed so that will eliminate any loading troubles.



Snowman16;367901 said:


> Nice stuff man, for the first year that's good.payup


Thanks bro! Need to get the dodge painted to match the rest!


----------



## William B.

Northland;366680 said:


> Yeah William... I just about reposted a pic of your truck and said it was mine..  But then I took the Western off and put my new Boss on. Nicest looking truck Chevy ever made.


You got one thing that I wish I had on mine.....V PLOW. I had a chance to buy a nice used one before I found my straight blade. I didnt think Id need it, but man am I kicking myself for not getting it


----------



## HoneyDooYrdWrk

*96 k2500*

heres my 96 k2500 with a 6.5 diesel and a 7.6 boss


----------



## bdhunter

Here's my input. Ain't much, but it 'gits er done'.


----------



## The Plow King

Here's our trucks.

99 GMC 1500 w/7.5' Boss  
91 Chevy 3500 w/8.0' Western wesport 
96 Dodge 1500 w/7.5' Curtis 

Actually getting to use them!payup


----------



## ManorLandscape8

hey syzer i like your setup. I am looking into buying an isuzu with landscape dump next year. have you plowed any snow with it yet? Let me know how it performs.


----------



## Rcgm

Northland;366559 said:


> Heres my main rig.


SHAWEET dady likes that truck.Nice

RCGM
Brad


----------



## cattrader

*2002 dodge hiniker V*

whos the boss??


----------



## syzer

ManorLandscape8;369732 said:


> hey syzer i like your setup. I am looking into buying an isuzu with landscape dump next year. have you plowed any snow with it yet? Let me know how it performs.


Thanks bro! We have had it out in one 3"er, but it was really light snow, not wet at all. I will have to ask him. He is on the boards, nick is Guntruck.


----------



## Dent82

2005 Duramax (Currently in the shop)
8' 2" Boss Poly V-plow

I took the ballast out right before I took this picture. Ill try to take some pics of my bumper I just screwed up.


----------



## JET enterprises

plow king.. that sierra is in great shape for a 99.. nice truck


----------



## sefh

here is mine 86 CJ7 with 6.5 Meyer


----------



## Straightliner

I use this to plow my used car lot with and my house. 1995 Chev 1/2 ton. Here it is freshly washed.

Thanks
Brad


----------



## YardMedic

Straightliner;374182 said:


> 1995 Chev 1/2 tonH]


Haha.... just posted under your old Jeep photo, wondering if you had moved the other plow to this newer truck. You can disregard, but I'm still curious what the other blade was!

~Kevin


----------



## Straightliner

It was a Snowbear. I plowed my car lot with it for 4 years and it never did anything wrong, the jeep or the plow.

Brad


----------



## wingplowwilly

*04 Mack*

10 Wheeler Mack Granite


----------



## xc23

*xc23*

First time post some of my toys 81 555 w/ 10' strait blade 01 1/2 gmc w/ 71/2 mm2


----------



## Budsoda

*My Truck*

I Wish this truck was mine...payup This is a new truck with only 42 mile on it.. the guy who own it has over $120,000 in it... But that just money to him he own a Dodge dealer ship and a chevrolet dealer ship.. He said this was just one of his toys


----------



## AbsoluteH&L

Yeah? Well I think he;s selling it. I just saw it on Ebay. NICE TOY!!! Wow what I could do with that much play money.


----------



## stroker79

I know that this thread isnt about that truck but I think it looks hideous. Thats a good example of someone with more money than brains. But at least the shop that did all the work had some fun. Thats alot of work put into that thing, the unfortunate part is that he will hardly get anything out of it. He would be lucky to the stock sticker price. Ahh well, lol. Too bad he didnt drive it more, 42 miles is obviously nothin'. I do like the front bumper without the lights on it and the bars on it. I think its a road armor bumper. I was thinking about getting one but they are about $1700!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

*Dodge, Bobcat & Western*

Picture attached hope it works


----------



## Vulcanclassic15

*93 Ford*

93 Ford with lift & plow. 5.8L 351W....... 78,000 mile, no rust on body, very well maintained & no payments!!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Thats one nice looking 93 vulcan. cheers to the no payments!


----------



## Vulcanclassic15

*93 Ford*

Thank you! I have had brand new trucks & new plows, The last brand new truck I bought was a 2004 F350 with a 9' Western V. But with the small amounts of snow we have had in the last few years I decided I did not need 3 plow trucks, so I sold my large commercial contracts, kept a few small ones & some drive ways of some of my long time customers & decided to keep this truck. I have always kept the maintenance up, replace parts asap before any other damage can be done. I just put new upper & lower ball-joints in, front universals, wheel bearings, front end aliment & balanced all 4 tires plus some other parts weal it was apart, all because one lower ball-joint started to show wear! about $900.00 in parts for everything I did, labor, my time. I could have just changed the one ball-joint & nothing else, but thats not the way I do things!
Two more pics


----------



## CAT 245ME

The best payments are the NO PAYMENTS!!! I am not a ford fan but I will say that is one nice rig.


----------



## Vulcanclassic15

Thanks CAT, sorry to here your not a Ford Fan, the right truck could change your mind someday, I have owned Fords, Chevy, GMC & Dodge in the past, but I always end up going back to Ford!


----------



## Young gun

when the snow gets deep, put away the plows and dig out a wheel loader.


----------



## nhglock17

*my truck*

http://s170.photobucket.com/albums/u261/nhglock17/


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

*picked up a newer dodge*

just added another dodge diesel to the fleet. 2003 heavy duty. dealer tried to rook me on my 99 he wanted for a trade then I showed up the next day and said deal but your not getting the trade here is a certified cheque take it or leave it and after some whining he took it as I started to leave.


----------



## CAMP Lawncare

Im not sure if this qualifies for this forum.


----------



## dodgeguy99

youve got to be kidding me


----------



## AbsoluteH&L

Here is my Dakota


----------



## Rondo

*Wow....Nice Trucks!!*

These are some serious plow machines!! I'm just an OLD truck guy. You know,..the buy um cheap and have fun with um, guy. Can you say..."no payments"!!! LOL!!
Anyway, these are ALL super plow rigs and this was quite the snowy winter in many states this year. That's when nothing but the best trucks would do the job! 
Great post guys!!


----------



## merrimacmill

*2006 Gmc 3500*

Heres my truck. 2006 GMC 3500 Single wheel duramax. 8 foot trip edge boss plow

and my JD 2210.


----------



## bleakeas

*pictures of my plow*

here are some of my plow

thanks


----------



## mike33087

omg why would you ever do such a thing?


----------



## ABES

..........


----------



## Bossman 92

I just flipped through all the pics, and wow. I will have wonderfull dreams tonight!! payup I have no pics of mine, 99 F250 with a 8'2" boss V, and a 00 F350 with a 9'2" boss V. Nothing major, but I might go and sleep in my truck tonight, for old times sake!


----------



## bigearl

Here's a couple of my truck & stump grinder


----------



## DeereFarmer

Nice decals bigearl!


----------



## Quality SR

The picture of the guy on the truck reminds me of a van i saw once. It was a plumbers van and it had decals everywhere. On the driver door it was a picture of a man sitting on the john, pants around his ankles. With no head.  The neck ended just under the driver door window. LMAO. Just thought i'd share that with you. By the way nice truck. Rich


----------



## BLIZZARD BUSTER

This is the "baby" to our fleet - "07 Jeep Wrangler - Bought it in January, had the plow system installed in April


----------



## Mark13

Merrimac, I want you truck and plow. 

Big Earl, nice decals. Why are you driving in the middle of the road?

Blizzard, is there any pics of the dodge in your avatar?


----------



## BLIZZARD BUSTER

Here's some more pics of some of our fleet-----

Judi


----------



## BLIZZARD BUSTER

here's more pics of some of our fleet---

Judi


----------



## JD Dave

I'm having trouble uploading, more to come.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;397489 said:


> I'm having trouble uploading, more to come.


Very interested in that box you have. Where did you get it and how much $ if you don't mind. Thankstymusic


----------



## JD Dave

Here are some more.


----------



## JD Dave

Can't wait for the snow!!


----------



## JD Dave

cet;397490 said:


> Very interested in that box you have. Where did you get it and how much $ if you don't mind. Thankstymusic


It's actually a guy that subs for us. The box is a South Central INC. They are in Allenburg (close to Niagra Falls) 905-227-4242 ask for Rob and tell him you saw Keith Garbutt's truck.


----------



## mike psd

dude you can move some massive amounts of snow if that ! i love it !


----------



## cet

JD Dave;397500 said:


> It's actually a guy that subs for us. The box is a South Central INC. They are in Allenburg (close to Niagra Falls) 905-227-4242 ask for Rob and tell him you saw Keith Garbutt's truck.


Thanks. I also saw your post regarding the question I asked about sidewalks. I like the Kubota, I will look into that. It is just hard considering I own 2 ZD28's with 72" decks.


----------



## 06HD BOSS

Both Blizzard Buster and JD Dave, you guys got some damn nice equipment. 
JD - i would love to operate any one of those for a storm!


----------



## JD Dave

06HD BOSS;397518 said:


> Both Blizzard Buster and JD Dave, you guys got some damn nice equipment.
> JD - i would love to operate any one of those for a storm!


Perfect, I'm sure the guy we have driving the qaud will let you do it for the night. LOL!!


----------



## bigearl

mark13 I was in the woodsman field day's parade in Boonville NY Thats why I,m in the middle of the road. Thanks BE


----------



## cet

How is that quad for sidewalks? Cold I bet. Still has to be better then a shovel or blower.


----------



## 06HD BOSS

JD Dave;397522 said:


> Perfect, I'm sure the guy we have driving the qaud will let you do it for the night. LOL!!


Haa i knew you were gonna respond like that. Ill take any of the JDs


----------



## JD Dave

06HD BOSS;397526 said:


> Haa i knew you were gonna respond like that. Ill take any of the JDs


LOL Thanks for the nice comments. Always looking for qualified drivers. Looks like you have a nice truck of your own to drive.


----------



## 06HD BOSS

JD Dave;397527 said:


> Always looking for qualified drivers. Looks like you have a nice truck of your own to drive.


Thanks man. What kind of qualifications do guys working for you need?
I think im pretty qualified ive been operating heavy equipment since i was 12. I starting by loading cords of fire wood with an old Trojan loader. Plowed my first storm at 12yrs old with a Bobcat with 8.5' blade, then until i was 17 i operated a Ford 6410 4wd. Since then ive been in everything from a pickup to JD 544s with pusher boxes. Haha how about an old Farmall M with a wooded cab and no heat lol.


----------



## JD Dave

06HD BOSS;397546 said:


> Thanks man. What kind of qualifications do guys working for you need?
> I think im pretty qualified ive been operating heavy equipment since i was 12. I starting by loading cords of fire wood with an old Trojan loader. Plowed my first storm at 12yrs old with a Bobcat with 8.5' blade, then until i was 17 i operated a Ford 6410 4wd. Since then ive been in everything from a pickup to JD 544s with pusher boxes. Haha how about an old Farmall M with a wooded cab and no heat lol.


I think your overqualified!!! We might be hijacking this thread. Sorry


----------



## Philbilly2

bleakeas;390762 said:


> here are some of my plow
> 
> thanks


I got one better last season I plowed with some kid in a Esclade with 20" rims. This is why I stay away from the city unless it is snowing


----------



## snowman91

do you guys use trucks that have plow prep packages or tow haul packages?
or do you just use a bigger alternator and use bigger front springs? or just go with out it?


----------



## fordmstng66

my 95 F-150


----------



## Mark13

Don't have a picture of the atv with the plow on it but here is my truck.


----------



## Bporter

lets get a plow on that bad boy and put it to work


----------



## Bporter

I have one i'm selling if your intrested


----------



## Mark13

Bporter;403525 said:


> lets get a plow on that bad boy and put it to work


I'd be interested in the one you are selling, except that truck will be forsale as soon as I find the truck that I want to replace it. If you would have asked me about 5 months ago, I probably would have considered it.


----------



## fencible39

Here's my rig as I picked it up:









And here's the only Fisher plow painted with New Holland Yellow and POR-15!
(is that some kind of blasphemy?)


----------



## z71plowguy

*the z71*


----------



## z71plowguy

*the z71*

This is my truck i want to put new style hid plow lights on it it dont matter who makes them fisher,dimond,myers,boss i like them all so if anyone can get them cheap or you know where to get them cheap thanx


----------



## Brian Young

Here's mine.....:waving:


----------



## sweetk30

79/87/91 typical chevy solid axle k30 350tbi sm465hydro clutch/205 dana 60 power lock 14ff gov lock flatbed/dump 4" hd lift & 2" body streethawk all light bar fisher conv 8fthd live hydro 35" h2 summers and 35" mt for winter. full police center console for all controls of acc fitted bettwen bucket seats.


----------



## powerjoke

I love the minitruck we bought a container load of em and kept one for ouself it is a suzuki also but it has A/C and dump



Snowman16;365620 said:


> Here is some pix of my equiptment, not much of a fleet but it gets the job done.wesport
> 
> View attachment 22037
> 
> 
> View attachment 22038
> 
> 
> View attachment 22039
> 
> 
> View attachment 22040
> 
> 
> View attachment 22041
> 
> 
> 2005 John Deere gator HPX 4x4 6' Curtis plow Snow-ex salter
> 
> 1992 Suzuki cary 4x4 6' Blackline plow Snow-ex salter :waving:


----------



## powerjoke

here is a pic of one i have on my comp but check out my website

Attached Images


----------



## CAT 245ME

SweetK30 that is one no nonsense rig, she'll make ya more money than any of those so called 4x4's that the big 3 now make! 

What's it like plowing with a 35" tire?


----------



## sweetk30

thanks buddy. she has been rebuilt from the dead. thanks for the coments. she is a tank of a truck so far. try puting 2.5 ton of gravel in the back of these newer trucks and see if it sits basicly level. 

plowing with 35" tires is no real biggy to me. just a little more caurfull to the lower edges of stuff. like sidewalks and stuff. just a pita to not realy see the plow when its up. have to trust the markers a lot.


----------



## TurbDies2500

Got to love the white Bronco with the plow.


----------



## hotshot4819

sweetk30;411362 said:


> thanks buddy. she has been rebuilt from the dead. thanks for the coments. she is a tank of a truck so far. try puting 2.5 ton of gravel in the back of these newer trucks and see if it sits basicly level.
> 
> plowing with 35" tires is no real biggy to me. just a little more caurfull to the lower edges of stuff. like sidewalks and stuff. just a pita to not realy see the plow when its up. have to trust the markers a lot.


sorry to say, but my f350 and f550 duallys both can handle more then that thing. not trying to start a storm, but honestly, non of my customers (commercial) would let me in there lot with that set up..


----------



## ABES

hotshot4819;418385 said:


> sorry to say, but my f350 and f550 duallys both can handle more then that thing. not trying to start a storm, but honestly, non of my customers (commercial) would let me in there lot with that set up..


really? my brother works at menards he was loading up a brand new F350 with 2 pallets of shingles before he got the 2nd pallet in 2 of the drivers side leaf springs snapped in half.


----------



## hotshot4819

alright lol, im not gonna lie, i do have 2 leafs added to the 350, and 1 leaf added to the 550, also i got timberens on both trucks,front and back. 

however, these trucks are animals,

im not downing the old stuff, its just alot of my custers care about image around here.. it just wouldnt fly having something plow there stuff.

i do half walmart, the works, planet fitness, burger king, condos.
i have no residential, and that is what might set us apart, there is money to be made in both areas, there is just differint standards


----------



## Wicked500R

BLIZZARD BUSTER;397471 said:


> Here's some more pics of some of our fleet-----
> 
> Judi


That 4x4 GMC Dump is what I'm talkin' about !! That truck must be unstoppable !!
I think I'm in Looooove !


----------



## sweetk30

hotshot4819 thats your opinion and you are entitled to it. and with that here is mine. 

i would not be found dead in a turd truck, oh i mean ford truck. thats just me. and yes she is old. and she is one special looking truck. but she is all mine as i rebuilt her from the ground up. paint is next year and a few more things need to be installed on her to finish off the fine tuches.

i work on vehicles all day. and ford has there place in things as do the others. but when i see a ford come in the door i see money . and thay are the most under sprung for there weight class i have seen. when i worked at a spring shop over 50% of the customer base was fords for beef ups and repairs. the rest was just worn out stuff and beef ups. 

i dont want to start a war here so lets leave it were its at. and i dont plow for big places. just my driveway and a few friends and work if thay havent got there yet to plow with the shop plow truck.


----------



## hotshot4819

well i beg to differ on the fords the only truck in the spring shop.

maybe its because the people that buy these trucks plan to work them, unlike the chevy trucks that you can put grocerys in without sagging.

i also would like to say, i never bashed you truck, i was simply stating that your truck wouldnt compete with the top three. does yours get the job done, yes. but honestly do you think it could outplow or out hual my f550?


----------



## odd1or2even

*Pictures of my truck.. and one of my blowers..*

My first plow vehicle was a 94 Wrangler with the 4 cylinder, then I moved up. I moved to a 01 Wrangler with the 6 cylinder. Now I have the V8 5.4L 03 Ford F150 Crew with a Meyer 7.5 plow. I also have 2 Ariens 36" blowers, and a 24" Ariens.

Can't wait till is snows... 

Steve


----------



## CAT 245ME

hotshot4819;418517 said:


> well i beg to differ on the fords the only truck in the spring shop.
> 
> maybe its because the people that buy these trucks plan to work them, unlike the chevy trucks that you can put grocerys in without sagging.
> 
> i also would like to say, i never bashed you truck, i was simply stating that your truck wouldnt compete with the top three. does yours get the job done, yes. but honestly do you think it could outplow or out hual my f550?


I dont know if sweetK30's truck could out plow or tow your F550 but I garantee that in heavy plowing that the F550 would break down long before the K30 would, thanks to a very simple and bullett proof drivetrains that the old iron has and also much cheaper and easier to fix.

One last thing, there is a member on plowsite with a great looking 82 K35 with a Boss V that would put your new fords in thier place.


----------



## Mark13

CAT 245ME;418838 said:


> One last thing, there is a member on plowsite with a great looking 82 K35 with a Boss V that would put your new fords in thier place.


Are you talking about derekbroerse? His truck(s) are cool.


----------



## mike33087

*nice*



merrimacmill;390225 said:


> Heres my truck. 2006 GMC 3500 Single wheel duramax. 8 foot trip edge boss plow
> 
> and my JD 2210.


nice truck........ im pretty sure ive seen it at Moore GMC? if not I know ive seen that truck come through danvers before


----------



## CAT 245ME

Mark13;420624 said:


> Are you talking about derekbroerse? His truck(s) are cool.


Yes sir, to bad our trucks dont look like his huh.


----------



## Mark13

CAT 245ME;420725 said:


> Yes sir, to bad our trucks dont look like his huh.


I havn't seen a fullsize picture of his in a while, but anything oobs in good shape I like. They stopped making them about when I was born but I wouldn't mind having one. Something about a oobs 1 ton dually with a 383 and a boss v just sounds good.


----------



## Little Jon

CAT 245ME;418838 said:


> I dont know if sweetK30's truck could out plow or tow your F550 but I garantee that in heavy plowing that the F550 would break down long before the K30 would, thanks to a very simple and bullett proof drivetrains that the old iron has and also much cheaper and easier to fix.
> 
> One last thing, there is a member on plowsite with a great looking 82 K35 with a Boss V that would put your new fords in thier place.


Hello, I have been watching for a while but never posted. I work for a company that uses all ford f350s and 550s. They are great. And this is a huge statement coming from someone who hates ford! We have never had problems with breakdowns on the trucks and they are worked very hard. During the summer they are loaded to the gills with sand, stone, topsoil, you name it, and at the same time pulling bobcats & excavators around. They handle the job with no complaints, then in the winter they are driven ballz to the wallz by us plowing. They have Boss power V 9'2" plows on them and push piles of snow that are large enough to spin the truck right around. And when that happens, we back up and hit the pile going 25-30mph with no ill effects on the trucks. Last year we broke every plow but one, while the trucks never had a problem. And these are well kept newer boss plows. Not old pieces of crap.


----------



## DareDog

heres my trucks, Ford, Chevy and a DoDge

Chevy is "the soon to be" plow truck, ford was" the soon to be old" plow truck 
DoDge is for sale, 1998 131,000 miles 4,500 OBO, Fuel pump just replaced, runs great


























Lets go plow .. lol


----------



## GreatWhiteNorth

*Waiting for Snow*

Thought I would add my pics. I have realy enjoyed reading through the site. Keep up the great work.tymusic


----------



## soundzplus

*Big Dog!!!!*

Picture of my plow truck with the Western V Plow sitting inside waiting for snow!


----------



## blk90s13




----------



## snownj

Our latest and largest. 8 speed, Cat power. Nds a bigger plow!


----------



## john mcneilly

heres my baby


----------



## stroker79

john mcneilly;429122 said:


> heres my baby


I bet so! what year is that? It looks awesome!


----------



## merrimacmill

hotshot, I'D beg to differ on the "chevy trucks sagging with groceries in the back". Unless your talking about 5000 lbs of wholesale grocery stock loaded up 2 feet taller than the cab or something 

I had my 8ft bed loaded half way up the back window with dirt, and my 18 ft landscape trailer hooked on the back with my John Deere w/loader, bucket, pallet forks, 72'' landscape rake, and full ballast box and the truck was just about leveling out. I was quite impressed.


----------



## fnltch

Not as big of operation as the rest of you. But here is some picts of my rig 1998 dodge 2500 V-10 with 8.2 boss v-plow and meyer salter


----------



## Banksy

That's a pretty Dodge ya got there. Very nice.


----------



## stangman35

here is mine with the plow on finally.


----------



## NLS1

Good looking rig! Love the plow too.


----------



## Banksy

Plow isn't finished yet, but I couldn't resist a picture.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Nothing say's class like stacks in the box.

It's a Dodge I have to like it.


----------



## Banksy

SnoFarmer;433855 said:


> Nothing say's class like stacks in the box.
> 
> It's a Dodge I have to like it.


Darn right! It's actually just a single 5 inch. Duals would have taken up too much room in the short bed.


----------



## GM2500HD

New guy here great site, here is my replacement for the 2000 chev with 7.5 fisher
LET IT SNOW


----------



## Banksy

Wow GM2500! That trucks looks sweet. I love the silver on silver. Where are you located that you've already plowed? Welcome to Plowsite.


----------



## KINNCO




----------



## stangman35

If that is a recent pic that is so unfair:crying: we need some snow.

Nice truck though,blade and truck make a nice match.


----------



## GM2500HD

Banksy;434245 said:


> Wow GM2500! That trucks looks sweet. I love the silver on silver. Where are you located that you've already plowed? Welcome to Plowsite.


Thanks i live 10 miles from the Atlantic Ocean in New Brunswick Canada, we got this little dump the day after i installed the plow.


----------



## ultimate plow

soundzplus;424567 said:


> Picture of my plow truck with the Western V Plow sitting inside waiting for snow!


Nice setup. I have the same exact lightbar on my 03 chevy dump truck.


----------



## deere615

GM2500HD;434237 said:


> New guy here great site, here is my replacement for the 2000 chev with 7.5 fisher
> LET IT SNOW


Very nice truck and plow! I really do like the silver on silver! What happened to your 2000 chevy?


----------



## GM2500HD

deere615;435796 said:


> Very nice truck and plow! I really do like the silver on silver! What happened to your 2000 chevy?


I own and plow a 5 acre lot and the X V should speed this up, i sold the 00 to a local tire shop 
that wanted to replace an older truck. I kind of miss it,here is a pic of the ole plow truck.


----------



## telebofh

Got her for 1200 last year, worth every penny....except at the gas pump, lol

89 F250


----------



## murray83

GM2500HD;434434 said:


> Thanks i live 10 miles from the Atlantic Ocean in New Brunswick Canada, we got this little dump the day after i installed the plow.


Good to see another New Brunswicker welcome to Plowsite tymusic

Silver with stainless is a great combo where in NB you located? Saint John here.


----------



## deere615

GM2500HD;435961 said:


> I own and plow a 5 acre lot and the X V should speed this up, i sold the 00 to a local tire shop
> that wanted to replace an older truck. I kind of miss it,here is a pic of the ole plow truck.


That was a nice truck but your new one is way cooler!!


----------



## KMC

Here is my 2000 Silverado 1500 with 7'6" Standard-duty Boss. 
Plow Truck007.jpg (83.7 KB)


----------



## deere615

KMC;436390 said:


> Here is my 2000 Silverado 1500 with 7'6" Standard-duty Boss.


That is a very nice looking 1500.


----------



## Burkartsplow

*2004 chevy 2500HD*

Here is my 2004 chevy 2550HD, Click on the link

http://www.kodakgallery.com/Slidesh...869969016111&Ux=0&mode=fromshare&conn_speed=1


----------



## GM2500HD

murray83;436238 said:


> Good to see another New Brunswicker welcome to Plowsite tymusic
> 
> Silver with stainless is a great combo where in NB you located? Saint John here.


Lutes Mountian


----------



## EFI

GM2500HD;437119 said:


> Lutes Mountian


Nice Truck .


----------



## William B.




----------



## TurbDies2500

I like the H2 with the X Blade. Never have seen that before but I guess it works. Looks good anyway.


----------



## 06slvrctd

Here is one of my Ram with Blizzard 810. wesport


----------



## 91AK250

heres my f-250 and boss plow


----------



## SantiniServices

heres my baby


----------



## TurbDies2500

Here is my 2500HD Duramax waiting for the snow...


----------



## TurbDies2500

nice ford by the way.


----------



## shesch

getting ready for the snow tomarow night 3-5in


----------



## NootDogg

*2002 3500 Gmc*

Here's a few pix of our one ton. It's a 2002 GMC.


----------



## RedneckPlowGuy

GM2500HD;434237 said:


> New guy here great site, here is my replacement for the 2000 chev with 7.5 fisher
> LET IT SNOW


Is that car of yours or your wifes a Pont. GP GXP with the 5.3l V8??


----------



## csx5197

wow thats a lot of grey going on. Nice setup though


----------



## GM2500HD

RedneckPlowGuy;444237 said:


> Is that car of yours or your wifes a Pont. GP GXP with the 5.3l V8??


04 Bonneville GXP with V8 Northstar.


----------



## 92XT

*2005 350 9'2''xt W/1872 Spreader*

http://s215.photobucket.com/albums/cc125/92XT/


----------



## RedneckPlowGuy

GM2500HD;444723 said:


> 04 Bonneville GXP with V8 Northstar.


err yeah i meant bonneville, i could tell it was a GXP by the wheels and body trim. Quick cars arent they!


----------



## 92XT

Cummins ..meeen A** Engine............giddy-up Son


----------



## deere615

92XT;444825 said:


> http://s215.photobucket.com/albums/cc125/92XT/


Sweet rig!


----------



## 92XT

deere615;444893 said:


> Sweet rig!


RODGER THAT THANX


----------



## MorseR

*My First BOSS*


----------



## docsgmc

*gmc*

1997 gmc 6.5 turbo diesel ready for action


----------



## yard5864

*another GMC*

My 99 Gmc with an 8' Boss


----------



## 92XT

nice wheel ...............looks like something a cia man would drive....howd ya mount them lights/ i was gonna mount an old strobe UNDERNEATH the truck , but that woulnt last long.


----------



## deere615

yard5864;445220 said:


> My 99 Gmc with an 8' Boss


Sweet Truck, What kinds of strobes are in the windows and how did you mount them? I really like them.


----------



## Jbowe

*Two of Three*

Two of Three Trucks and Harley. Trying to figure out how to put a plow on a Harley. Traction problems.


----------



## harleyrider67

Here she is:


----------



## AESC

here is my old plow truck
04 dodge quad Cummins. it was a plow beast
my 99 chevy will have the plow installed tomorrow have to get some new bolts.


----------



## yard5864

deere615;446147 said:


> Sweet Truck, What kinds of strobes are in the windows and how did you mount them? I really like them.


Sent you a PM.


----------



## Bobby Blaze

pic of my new 2008 dodge laramie with the snowcheif pack


----------



## deere615

yard5864;447201 said:


> Sent you a PM.


Thanks those things are pretty nice


----------



## hotrodfeguy

*New guy to the site here*

Just thought I would post a pic of my warhorse/plowtruck I am having trouble with the plow is how I found the site. But here is a pic pre-snow of the old faithfull

http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r264/hotrodfeguy/P9130424.jpg


----------



## Bernie Lomax

Is that a '70? I love that body style. Had a friend who converted a 2wd to a lifted 4wd. It was a beauty of a truck.


----------



## Bernie Lomax

My truck


----------



## hotrodfeguy

*Its a 1967 F-250 4X4*

I plan on putting a new body on it next year. Also pulling Big block for a bigger one  I love the 4.56 gears just wish I could find a nice locker or posi for that gear and a dana 60. Hard to come by. 67-72 had that body style Here is a link to a good site for them. http://www.fordification.com/forum/


----------



## William B.

Only 2 pics I got from Fridays snow.


----------



## shanta74

here are some pics of my 79 k 20 with the plow on and some snow








View attachment trr6g.bmp


View attachment trr2t.bmp


View attachment trr3t.bmp


----------



## turfman15

*this is a test*

i hope this works. sorry it is so dirty. we are supposed to get some snow, so no sense cleaning it.
its an 07 2500hd


----------



## turfman15

here is the right truck. that one is my backup truck 95 f250 with a 460ci


----------



## iceyman

my trucks.....


----------



## deere615

turfman15;453839 said:


> here is the right truck. that one is my backup truck 95 f250 with a 460ci


Very nice looking truck, I was gonna say that first pic isn't a 2500HD lol


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

1 of mine







wesportwesportwesport


----------



## dr.lawn21

our row of trucks


----------



## dr.lawn21

more........................................


----------



## cuttingedge69

My snow pusher.


----------



## deere615

What knind of plow is on that bobcat? That looks like a really nice machine.


----------



## 92XT




----------



## 92XT




----------



## 92XT




----------



## 92XT




----------



## 92XT




----------



## 92XT




----------



## SnoFarmer

What you just go around and take pics of someones equipment then post it on hear as yours?


----------



## 92XT

SnoFarmer;459616 said:


> What you just go around and take pics of someones equipment then post it on hear as yours?


some of it is the banks , ranch , gotta go see if it gonna snow , $$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## SantiniServices

92xt gotta love an arrow stick and a Ford of course


----------



## dr.lawn21

Deere615,

That is a Hiniker C-Plow on the Toolcat. The top of the plow flips over for backdragging. Works very handy for our HOA's.


----------



## crazyeagle

*Finally Got a Plow Truck 2000 Ranger*

Here is a pic of my new plow hooked to my 2000 Ranger, Sorry if the picture isnt the best as my friend took one of it for me to post. It is a Curtis 3000 series. Will ad more details to the specs of the plow later as I am new to plowing and still learning. By the way thank you to all that have posted about rangers being used as plow trucks as it made my mind up about actually getting one.


----------



## stroker79

NICE!

And welcome to the site!


----------



## crazyeagle

*thanks*

thanks for the welcome stroker79 I am looking foward to learning from everyone here and looking for any advice avaliable.


----------



## Chase88

*My truck and plow!*

Here she is 2003 f250 with a western MVP plow been using this for 4 years and it been good to me.


----------



## mike33087

how are those firestones for plowing


----------



## Chase88

I really like them! Seen to be just as good as the a/t's that i had before.


----------



## crazyeagle

*looking for tips*

with this plow i found out that i can use the switch to level the plow for mount/dismount,now should i use that switch to lower the plow for when im done during the day or is it for purely for mount and dismount of my curtis plow. im just wondering if i can just leave the plow in float when im done using it


----------



## stangman35

crazyeagle;460389 said:


> with this plow i found out that i can use the switch to level the plow for mount/dismount,now should i use that switch to lower the plow for when im done during the day or is it for purely for mount and dismount of my curtis plow. im just wondering if i can just leave the plow in float when im done using it


Might have better luck getting answers in the Curtis plows fourm.

Welcome to the site!


----------



## crazyeagle

just asking what to do when done for the day, if i should use the mount plate os fine and all, but i am wondering if it is ok to just lower the plow and be done for the day


----------



## BlueRam2500

Chase, have you had to do any major repairs to your truck since you have been using it for plowing? Besides the normal brakes, tires, etc....


----------



## deere615

crazyeagle;460158 said:


> Here is a pic of my new plow hooked to my 2000 Ranger, Sorry if the picture isnt the best as my friend took one of it for me to post. It is a Curtis 3000 series. Will ad more details to the specs of the plow later as I am new to plowing and still learning. By the way thank you to all that have posted about rangers being used as plow trucks as it made my mind up about actually getting one.


Nice plow how heavy is it? Does your truck handle it ok?


Chase88;460297 said:


> Here she is 2003 f250 with a western MVP plow been using this for 4 years and it been good to me.


Thats a nice looking truck!


----------



## crazyeagle

*handles great*

my ranger has full steering it works fine did a few driveways already and works like a dream cant believe i was using snowblowers before this. driveability is great handles the weight no problem,this is a link to the one i have http://www.curtisplow.com/SnowAndIceControl/default.aspx?ID=26&name=div2


----------



## Chase88

BlueRam2500;460458 said:


> Chase, have you had to do any major repairs to your truck since you have been using it for plowing? Besides the normal brakes, tires, etc....


I have done nothing to her,but put tires on,only have 49,000 miles on her,I like I said she been good to me!


----------



## Chase88

deere615;460537 said:


> Nice plow how heavy is it? Does your truck handle it ok?
> 
> Thats a nice looking truck!


Thanks man!


----------



## deere615

crazyeagle;460701 said:


> my ranger has full steering it works fine did a few driveways already and works like a dream cant believe i was using snowblowers before this. driveability is great handles the weight no problem,this is a link to the one i have http://www.curtisplow.com/SnowAndIceControl/default.aspx?ID=26&name=div2


Thanks for the link, does it back drag well?


----------



## cet

Here's one of me plowing with the bus.


----------



## grndskeprexps

*grndskeprexps*

nice iron guys we run all john deer tractors and skid steers wished i was in a nice truck like you but have to run what we need for these malls take care of that nice iron will wake you money!!!!!!!


----------



## wssindy

*2006 Dodge Mega Cab*

Well here is the picture. This is my first Plow. I may have to change the tires to a smaller size. If anyone can tell by looking at the picture that the truck is still to Tall let me know. Other option i was told is to make brackets for the plow to lower it down. But if i can get away with the way it is let me know. I would hate to destroy something.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;463904 said:


> Here's one of me plowing with the bus.


So you really do work!


----------



## cet

JD Dave;466644 said:


> So you really do work!


That's the night you came to help. I couldn't see going back to bed while you were here working.


----------



## cet

wssindy;466641 said:


> Well here is the picture. This is my first Plow. I may have to change the tires to a smaller size. If anyone can tell by looking at the picture that the truck is still to Tall let me know. Other option i was told is to make brackets for the plow to lower it down. But if i can get away with the way it is let me know. I would hate to destroy something.
> 
> View attachment 30621
> 
> 
> View attachment 30622
> 
> 
> View attachment 30623
> 
> 
> View attachment 30624
> 
> 
> View attachment 30625


Looking at the pictures I would think the mount is perfect. The rams and A frame level with the ground.


----------



## Jt13speed

Sweet truck wssindy! Looks pretty good to me, easiest thing to do is put your plow down with the wings forward and if they pick up on the main cutting edge then the mount needs to be lowered more. As long as your A frame and hydraulic angle rams are level with the ground it should be fine.


----------



## hikeradk

*04 Dodge Ram Fisher Xtreme V Craftsman 10HP*

Love the speed of the Xtreme V makes quick work of a plow job.


----------



## born2farm

well here is my plowing rig. it aint big, it aint great but it gets the job done. it was an overally cheap machine when i purchased the 1997 john deer lx176 for 400 dollars and it came with a 38in deck then i bought the spreader at an auction for $1.00, borrowing the plow for free from my grandpa, got the lugged tires for my bday, and then i fabbed the weight bracket on the rear. sorry for it being so dirty but i took the pic right after a snow fall and hadnt had time to scrub her up. i try and at least blow it off after each use and wash it off very often,


----------



## Jt13speed

Hikeradk could you try posting your pic again i dont see it? thanks

Nice JD there born2farm


----------



## born2farm

Nice JD there born2farm[/QUOTE]

thanks i do what i can with it untill i get my truck next year. looks like you got a nice lookin deere your self.


----------



## deere615

That is a pretty nice JD tractor. I bet them back tires help alot. Have you every hit anything with that plow with no trip springs?


----------



## born2farm

deere615;471218 said:


> That is a pretty nice JD tractor. I bet them back tires help alot. Have you every hit anything with that plow with no trip springs?


ya it will jerk you. i try and mark any places that will be hidden by snow. i want to add trip springs and a rubber cuttin edge to it but my first expense will be a plow truck. my other mower is a 318 with full hydraulics (angle and lift) and is a trip plow. it is really nice but the blade is to wide for sidewalks.


----------



## DFLS

cuttingedge69;459346 said:


> My snow pusher.


What are the wings do they move or stay that way ?


----------



## hikeradk

*2004 Dodge Ram 2500 Xtreme V 10 HP Craftsman*

Let's try this again. Extreme V new this year with curb guards.


----------



## baltz526

*85 w350*

here it is the gas sucking beast


----------



## FteNelson

2003 f-350 superduty
8'6'' fisher mm2
foil
curb gaurds

i plow for the town i live in


----------



## smoke_eater

2004 f-350 Super Duty 
Fisher XtremeV 8 1/2 tymusic
8' Pro-Caster


----------



## smoke_eater

my pic's didn't work the first time


----------



## GreenManEnvy

Just got this installed today, so it will likely keep the snow away for a while...


----------



## stangman35

GreenManEnvy;477269 said:


> Just got this installed today, so it will likely keep the snow away for a while...


Prolly will.....mine did..lol


----------



## AESC

here is my ride. the plow is off for now but i pulled up to it.
to hard to get a pic when im plowing when you are the only one there.


----------



## craigd

Here's my truck. The box ends on the plow are custom made from jcl inc. in chesterfield michigan...they work very well with wet heavy snow. I added the pull plow 3 years ago and it's proved very helpful. I have lots of circle drives and it's great for the inside radius. It's mounted to the receiver and has 2 braces that are pinned to the rear frame for easy removal.


----------



## ajordan193

...........


----------



## deere615

ajordan193;482017 said:


> ...........


That looks like a pretty nice shop


----------



## DFLS

Well here it is:


----------



## 2500hdFisher

DFLS i know ive seen your truck around cant mistake a nice Cummins in blue with stacks I live in Simsbury myself but i want to compliment you on a sweet truck


----------



## 20Silverado05

2005 Chevy Silverado 2500HD


----------



## GM2500HD

Nice Rig 20 Silverdo


----------



## csx5197

ajordan, whereabouts in upstate are you?


----------



## ajordan193

csx5197;490204 said:


> ajordan, whereabouts in upstate are you?


Buffalo...


----------



## tawilson

Guess I need to change my avatar. Got this yesterday.


----------



## deere615

tawilson;492107 said:


> Guess I need to change my avatar. Got this yesterday.


Nice truck the blade matches all the chrome pretty nice


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

My Super Duty


----------



## FordFisherman

My 04 F350


----------



## GreenManEnvy

One white Ford SuperDuty with a utility body & ladder rack deserves another...

I posted a night shot of the front end earlier, but here's the truck (before the graphics were done) during the day:


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

That's big and long. Very nice though. F-550 right?


----------



## GreenManEnvy

Yep, a 2008 F550 with a 200" wheelbase. That utility body is 11' long. 

Kind of reduces the options when plowing tight places, but it has to handle a lot of other tasks year-round.


----------



## bosslover

mine and mavricks trucks mine is a 2004 f-250 v-10 stick with an 8'2" boss


----------



## Quality SR

Nice truck.


----------



## bigwhitesierra

deleted to resize....


----------



## bigwhitesierra

my 05 Sierra 2500......my buddys 99 F350


----------



## harley hauler

my 07
View attachment 32983


----------



## nicksplowing

*heres My 1987 Gmc 3/4 Ton Western 8' Pro Plow, 1990 Chevy Cc 2wd 9' fisher E60 Meyer Pump & 1995 Chevy 3/4 Ton 4x4 7.5' Meyer And Swenson Vbox One Day I Hope To Get All The Trucks Together With Blades And Spreaders At Same Time But Time Has No Allowed As Of Yet *


----------



## ultimate plow

My 1 ton chevy, with 8' monroe dump box


----------



## deere615

ultimate plow;494131 said:


> My 1 ton chevy, with 8' monroe dump box


Nice Dump Truck I would love one like that, what plow do you have on it?


----------



## ultimate plow

deere615;494226 said:


> Nice Dump Truck I would love one like that, what plow do you have on it?


Its got a 8,6 ultramount pro plow.


----------



## D&R Plowing

*My new truck and plow*

2008 Dodge Ram 2500 with 8' boss super duty straight blade plow


----------



## D&R Plowing

*Another shot*

2008 Dodge Ram 2500 with 8' boss super duty straight blade plow


----------



## Firemanfive0

*Snow Plowing Machines in Mentone Indiana*

2004 Chevy Silverado w/ 8' Boss plow
2001 Sportsman 500HO w/ 60" blade and 24" snowblower on backrack


----------



## Quality SR

D&R Plowing;494661 said:


> 2008 Dodge Ram 2500 with 8' boss super duty straight blade plow


That driveway is freakin crazy. It looks like you'll need every bit of that Hemi to do that driveway. LOL. Your truck looks great. Good luck with it


----------



## Quality SR

Firemanfive0;495704 said:


> 2004 Chevy Silverado w/ 8' Boss plow
> 2001 Sportsman 500HO w/ 60" blade and 24" snowblower on backrack


Nice looking truck.


----------



## iceyman

posting my truck on here now with wings..... the snow is just round the corner i can feel it...


----------



## D&R Plowing

Thanks Quality SR, Yep, the hill is real bad during the winter. I hope it will be easier now with the new truck. I upgraded the tires to the Goodyear Wrangler AT Silent Armour before I picked it up. So hopefully they will give me better traction. Now I'm just waiting for some snow.......


----------



## DFLS

D&R Plowing;496446 said:


> Thanks Quality SR, Yep, the hill is real bad during the winter. I hope it will be easier now with the new truck. I upgraded the tires to the Goodyear Wrangler AT Silent Armour before I picked it up. So hopefully they will give me better traction. Now I'm just waiting for some snow.......


Hopefully those new tires will keep your truck in that driveway. If it is real cold and you plow snow that is wet underneath you create a skating rink or in your case a slide to a problem situation.


----------



## Milwaukee

Here pictures of my heavy duty garden tractor with snow plow. Last night I worn out those edge on snowplow because went to fast. It can go 10 mph in hi gear but you should see snow blow from plow. Well engine is 12 hp but it so strongwesport than new engine that are 25 hp

This pictures was last week so now we got snow but have snowplow off because need replace edge.


----------



## blackdogdm

*My Truck*

2007 2500 HD Crew with 8.5' Western MVP Poly Pro Plus


----------



## cet

blackdogdm;497559 said:


> 2007 2500 HD Crew with 8.5' Western MVP Poly Pro Plus


Nice looking truck. I love that colour. Nice choice of plow.


----------



## D&R Plowing

DFLS, Your right about the slide. I almost went over the bank 2 years ago in a really wet snow. I was thankful that there was a slight rise at the bottom of the hill. The wheels on my car were inches from going off. Now my neighbor built a house right at the bottom, so I guess that became my stopping point.


----------



## ljrce

well here goes mine its going to have a v plow on it for the 2008-2009 winter its a 2007 kawasaki brute force 650i vtwin 4x4 here are 2 pics one pic si first day i got it and the next is about a week after i got it


----------



## rjfetz1

Here's my Ford


----------



## D&R Plowing

ljrce, did ya have to wait until spring to get it out of the snow bank


----------



## ljrce

nope it crawled out of it the brutes are almost unstopable lol


----------



## K20Fisher

Hey Vinne do you have any pics or vids of that Xtreme in action.


----------



## deere615

blackdogdm;497559 said:


> 2007 2500 HD Crew with 8.5' Western MVP Poly Pro Plus


Nice setup, I like the color of the truck too!


----------



## YardMedic

ljrce your lights are backwards


----------



## ljrce

yard medic what ya mean lol they look right


----------



## 02DURAMAX

ljrce;498644 said:


> yard medic what ya mean lol they look right


did you put them that way?


----------



## ljrce

nope never tuched them they look like tehre right to me when i look at others online


----------



## stangman35

I think they may be talking about rjfetz1 the plow lights on his plow are on backwards,turn signals are one the inside.


----------



## D&R Plowing

Yeah I think so too Stangman35. Turn signals are on the inside.


----------



## 02DURAMAX

D&R Plowing;498908 said:


> Yeah I think so too Stangman35. Turn signals are on the inside.


Yes, They do go on the outside..


----------



## plowman4life

yea dude all plows have the turn signals on the outside or at least are supposed to. idk one company that puts them on the inside


----------



## jvcski

john mcneilly;429122 said:


> heres my baby


Did you buy that off of Rick Anderson?


----------



## 20Silverado05

Firemanfive0;495704 said:


> 2004 Chevy Silverado w/ 8' Boss plow
> 2001 Sportsman 500HO w/ 60" blade and 24" snowblower on backrack


nice looking truck man and what kind of lift do you have and what kind of tires are you running.?


----------



## SteveJ

*My other 08...*


----------



## SteveJ

*Can't forget the RAT mobile, for the rat jobs...*


----------



## ChevKid03

damn steve...... Must be nice to be a gangsta...  Nice trucks!!!


----------



## PlowMan03

Nice truck Steve  Looks like it has 265's insted of the 245's


----------



## deere615

SteveJ;505948 said:


> My other 08...


Nice Truck!


----------



## SteveJ

Thanks guys! But I'd be smiling a bit more if we had more white stuff around these here parts! :crying: These trucks need to be used more. <img src=http://www.getsmileyface.com/new/orange_smileys/62.gif>

And yeah Dale, all the 3500's come with 265's.


----------



## Firemanfive0

*Getting back to ya*



20Silverado05;502606 said:


> nice looking truck man and what kind of lift do you have and what kind of tires are you running.?


it's a 3" body lift by performance accessories and I'm running 285/17 Firestone Destinations


----------



## creativedesigns




----------



## Yuri

*Hardest working employee in my company*

Better Cut Lawn Care Inc.


----------



## StoneDevil

Nice truck yuri but i think u need a new cutting edge


----------



## powerstroke_7.3

heres my soon to be plow truck


----------



## powerstroke_7.3

ok that didnt work will get pics up soon


----------



## snobiz3

SantiniServices;441105 said:


> heres my baby
> 
> View attachment 28746


Wow!!! That is a beautiful rig!!!


----------



## 598e24

*It has the horses*

My plow has the horses I'm not sure it is durable enough.


----------



## SantiniServices

snobiz3;517360 said:


> Wow!!! That is a beautiful rig!!!


thanks snobiz3


----------



## creativedesigns

Hey Santini, how do you like the X blade? Does it preform really good. Awesome F-550, are you goin to put a salter in it?:waving:


----------



## SantiniServices

it performs great, it rolls snow like you would believe hardly any comes over the top of the blade. 

no salter yet not sure im gonna cause we use the truck to haul debris from smaller jobs instead of getting a dumpster


----------



## huss691981

*1973 dodge w200 plow truck*

She may not be a pretty rig but she does the job great and only cost $900 with the plow!


----------



## D&R Plowing

All that matters is, it gets the job done


----------



## Rondo

*Old Trucks Rule!*

I love the old trucks! And why have 40K in a plow truck when you can do it for cheap!? 
Look what $4,000 can buy and a little TLC  "Works for me"!


----------



## Burkartsplow

That is a real nice looking plow truck. looks good and gets the job done. a great 4k spent right there.


----------



## slappysdump

*Pic of My Truck*









Here's a pic I snapped of my work truck.
2002 Ford F-350SD XLT 4X4 Ext Cab DRW w/ aV-10
Heil Dump Box and Western 8.5 ft Ultramount


----------



## IC-Smoke

97 & my 2001










2006 without blade:










for the sidewalks.... Kubota BX24 TLB (I use it for lawn care as well with a pro deck and bagger)










Ian


----------



## Bernie Lomax

New truck. From a couple weeks ago. Since got the windows done and put some real wheels and tires on it. Better pics to come.


----------



## deere615

Bernie Lomax;523304 said:


> New truck. From a couple weeks ago. Since got the windows done and put some real wheels and tires on it. Better pics to come.


That Blade looks really nice on that truck!


----------



## Joshjeepcj7

97 GMC with Western


----------



## Philbilly2

02 D-Max/ ZF-6 manual (blue)
03 D-Max/Allison (pewter)
04 D-Max/ Allison (black)


----------



## KINNCO




----------



## D&R Plowing

Kinnco, Nice truck. I like the greenish yellow graphics on the white truck.


----------



## Philbilly2

how do you guys have these spotless trucks? I cant even keep mine clean in the shop!


----------



## firelwn82

Wash it after every push/salt event. It pays off.


----------



## Philbilly2

oh yeah, it gets washed after every push, even when I don't push and I just drive it, I wash it, park it in the the heat and drive my sh*tbox truck untill the next time I need it, but evey time I am pushing snow and I take a picture, my truck is nasty and eveyone elses is spotless.... I just don't get it.


----------



## KINNCO

firelwn82;524137 said:


> Wash it after every push/salt event. It pays off.


That's right I actually just backed it out of the shop before plowing. I'll get a pic after I'm finished


----------



## farmerkev

IC smoke, is that a JD blower ya got in the back of your truck?


----------



## MOWBIZZ

Finally got around to getting some pics while waiting to go plow this storm...here are my snow movers...


----------



## deere615

Philbilly2;523877 said:


> 02 D-Max/ ZF-6 manual (blue)
> 03 D-Max/Allison (pewter)
> 04 D-Max/ Allison (black)


Nice equipment


----------



## firelwn82

Heres mine, nothing major theres also a buyers tailgate spreader not in the photo though. Also now has heavier springs so its sits a-lot better. I should get an updated picture


----------



## theguynextdoor

firelwn82;524782 said:


> Heres mine, nothing major theres also a buyers tailgate spreader not in the photo though. Also now has heavier springs so its sits a-lot better. I should get an updated picture


Wow thats a nice house. Looks like a major PITA to plow that circle.


----------



## SuperDuty

Here's my monster!!


----------



## 598e24

*Plow on X-Terra*

Here is my new plow.


----------



## firelwn82

theguynextdoor;525160 said:


> Wow thats a nice house. Looks like a major PITA to plow that circle.


Its not bad as long as the maid is allowed to move the car out of the damn way. Two garages each end and five cars. 1 Saleen Mustang, 1 BMW, 1 Explorer, 1 Mercedes. The one that's always in the way a Honda. But yes the house is a PITA, there's a balcony out back 30' up that needs to be shoveled. Needless to say I get paid well for this one.


----------



## johnknwd

Here's my 2003 Chevy 2500 HD. Duramax, Allison and Western Pro Poly 7'6"


----------



## deere615

johnknwd;529340 said:


> Here's my 2003 Chevy 2500 HD. Duramax, Allison and Western Pro Poly 7'6"


Nice D max


----------



## Philbilly2

johnknwd;529340 said:


> Here's my 2003 Chevy 2500 HD. Duramax, Allison and Western Pro Poly 7'6"


Where's your D-Max badges... it isn't a powerstoke so you don't have to hide it!


----------



## firelwn82

johnknwd;529340 said:


> Here's my 2003 Chevy 2500 HD. Duramax, Allison and Western Pro Poly 7'6"


Why a 7'6" blade? Just curious, all that power and torque and such a little blade.


----------



## CAT 245ME

firelwn82;530629 said:


> Why a 7'6" blade? Just curious, all that power and torque and such a little blade.


I was wondering the same thing, you see alot of big trucks with little blades


----------



## TBarOMT

The residential sidewalk plow for the company I sub for....


----------



## KJMEXCAVATING

*Unimog And Asaloni Vee Plow*

Its Ok To Drool


----------



## nicksplowing

*VERY NICE RIG THERE KJM LETS SEE SOME ACTION PICS*


----------



## K20Fisher

Man That Things Nice


----------



## firelwn82

KJMEXCAVATING;535754 said:


> Its Ok To Drool


I'm not drooling I'm :crying:. That would be the best of all worlds right there. The only bad thing is the speed of it. It would suck to use in the mowing season. Don't those things only go like 4550 mph??? There so versatile though it would be sweet to have one.


----------



## BETHELSKIER

That's a sweet Unimog with plow/v box. More pics if you can please!


----------



## BulldogPS

04 Dodge cummins diesel 8'6" fisher stainless Extreme V, Downeaster stainless dump insert, Downeater stainless dual electric tailgate spreader


----------



## highlander316

^^^ badass.


----------



## BulldogPS

New 07 F550 ( before mounting fisher 9'6" Stainless Xtreme V) will post pics with plow soon


----------



## Mysticlandscape

Thats my trucks big brother, why did you opt for the L body ?


----------



## BulldogPS

Truck was already set up on the lot, Beat them sevearly on the price. Lots of room for tools too


----------



## KJMEXCAVATING

Actually The New Series Unimogs Will Go Down The Road Fine. I Can Cruise Along At 70- 75 On The Highway


----------



## KJMEXCAVATING

*more unimog*

heres another view


----------



## csx5197

wow, Bulldog, thats a nice setup you have going there, definitly get some pictures up when you put a plow on that. What kind of plow you thinking of?


----------



## deere615

Nice setup Bulldog, I really like the lettering


----------



## Quality SR

csx5197;536403 said:


> wow, Bulldog, thats a nice setup you have going there, definitly get some pictures up when you put a plow on that. What kind of plow you thinking of?


Nice trucks Bulldog. He said he was putting a 9'6" Fisher SS V blade.


----------



## SantiniServices

hey bulldog i noticed the banks power sticker what u got in that rig


----------



## BulldogPS

I already have a 9'6" fisher stainless extreme V on it but it had not been purchased until after the time these pics were taken. I have a Banks intake, Banks Turbo back exhaust, and and Edge Juice w/ Attitude.


----------



## csx5197

please get some pics with that SS V plow on there. Do you have anything special for warning lights?


----------



## BulldogPS

whelen inner edge amber lightbar across winsheild, whelen dual amber talon lower center of winshield, whelen inner beam ambers at corners of winsheild (still need to be installed), 2 whelen TIR3 amber in the rear on tailight mount arms, 2 whelen TIR6 4" rounds that I still need to install on the rear, and various other whelen leds that I havn't had time to install. The Galvinized liquid sprayer is mine the yellow one is Turbo Technologies' demo unit that they gave me this morning while they try to fix my brand new machine for the second time.


----------



## Humvee27

I love that Mog....nice set up...nice equipment too...


----------



## BulldogPS

More pics of the 9'6" Xtreme V. Also pics of liquid sprayer on the back of Turbo Technologies' truck, Made them drive up from PA to take it back and fix it. So far the battery dies the first time we used it and had to roll up 75' of hose on a power reel with no hand crank, fun. Then we developed a leak at the threaded connection coming out of the pump. Then the electric solenoid valve went flakey and we couldn't turn the boom on to pre treat our lots. I gave Turbo Technologies a call, and after 3 weeks time they stopped in on their way to N.E. Grows and replaced the battery fixed the leak and checked the solenoid. After they left I opened the main ball valve to the tank so I wouldn't forget in my morning haze when I went to use it the next day. We had also removed the boom which contains a check valve. The next morning when I arrived at my shop to my suprise I found 50 -75 gallons of Magic -O on the floor, SWEET. Apparently the solenoid failed and the weight of the liquid in the tank pushed it through. when I went to throw the main ball valve it began to leak from there:realmad:. Gave Turbo Tech a call again and the best they wanted to do was ship me parts. After some heated arguments with the owner he agreed to send a truck up with their demo sprayer and swap it for mine while they rebuild mine. I should also add that when my sprayer arrived on the FedEx truck it looked like it had beed through hell, one skid missing, strapping broke, scuffed up, boom dented and bent, so maybe these problems are a result of rough handling. Anyway this thing has been a pain in the [email protected]$. We have only been able to use it once or twice when we needed to, otherwise its been ballast.


----------



## harley9202

here's my litte 1500 at work.


----------



## Jt13speed

Sweeeeet trucks Bulldog! Can we get some more pictures of that dodge, and maybe a shot of both trucks next to each other?


----------



## BulldogPS

older pics of the dodge. I'll try to take more soon the weather has finally started to get warmer so we can clean them better.


----------



## soccerlawn

Nice setup Bulldog, love the Dodge!!!!!


----------



## deere615

BulldogPS;537257 said:


> older pics of the dodge. I'll try to take more soon the weather has finally started to get warmer so we can clean them better.


I like those rims, what kind of light is on top of that Dodge


harley9202;537153 said:


> here's my litte 1500 at work.


How does your truck hanle that plow?


----------



## ers101799

dfsjh;dfgldslfgkj;sldfgkjs;dflgjk;'


----------



## duff daddy

hey bulldog you run in to any issues of melted brake hoese or line insulation with that exhaust tip like that???


----------



## Frshtrax

Here is a pic of my truck with the blade on it...


----------



## jimaug87

Rondo;522481 said:


> I love the old trucks! And why have 40K in a plow truck when you can do it for cheap!?
> Look what $4,000 can buy and a little TLC  "Works for me"!


sorry but I'm drunk and in college, I care about grammar and everyone else should too!

"I love the old trucks! And why have 40K in a plow truck when you can do it for cheap!? 
Look what $4,000 and a little TLC can buy.  "Works for me"


----------



## BulldogPS

No issues with the exhaust, it is dumped well before the rear axle and brake lines. The strobe light is a Whelen mini Patriot LFL, but I had to replace it with a sho me led because the whelen keeps melting its plug. Whelen has replaced it twice. The last time it happeded it melted the wires going to the power point in the center console which is fused high enought to run that light.

And the reason I don't use cheap trucks and plows anymore is because they constanly break down, you can't make any money if your stuff doesn't work. Also, my equipment is a representation of my company and the way we do business, we cover every last detail and strive to impress. A lot of the guys around here who use cheap equipment get themselves stuck at a certain income bracket, high end customers think they're a joke. By investing money into new equipment we can do more work with fewer people. Money paid for equipment is an investment, money spent on laborers is wasted profit.


----------



## cat320

bulldog you have some nice equipment have not seen many leaf machines like yours in the area. you have a bobcat too? I see you have a dumptrailer/equipment hauler.


----------



## BulldogPS

I have just aquired a Cat 246 from my cousin, who will not be needing it for 7-10 years depending on good behavior. up till now been renting a T-300.


----------



## firelwn82

BulldogPS;538206 said:


> I have just aquired a Cat 246 from my cousin, who will not be needing it for 7-10 years depending on good behavior. up till now been renting a T-300.


Sounds like a bad time in the rear


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

*BulldodPS*

Hey your F-550 is sweet. I think i'm droolin. I'm surprised i haven't noticed it around. I'm gonna be on the lookout. Everything else is very nice too, keep it up.


----------



## fordboy

Heres a pic of my old truck, will post some of the new one when and if I logo it.

Sorry it wont let me post the pic because I have it posted in another thread! Well its the one in the avatar anyways.


----------



## nicksplowing

*here Is One Of The Fleet 1988 Chevy 2500 8' Meyer Plow....buyers Spreader Its Paid For 30 Times Over *


----------



## luckydog

*Hay Thats My Truck*

I HAVE A TRUCK THAT LOOKS JUST LIKE THAT


----------



## DareDog

not mine its my dads, i am just the co-pilot and shoveler


----------



## chas4x4

*My plow truck*

This past winter at my parents house


----------



## firelwn82

Thats nice. It's red but it's nice. I think red is for fast cars and fire trucks and that should be it. lol. Thats a damn nice truck though. Is it original?


----------



## chas4x4

Yes it is,no body work and original paint,I would rather have blue my self but the price was right.


----------



## firelwn82

What did you pay for it and did the plow come with it? I want to get atleast one more for next year. I love the truck and the bodystyle is the best ford has came up with in my opinion.


----------



## farmerkev

By far one of my favorite models too. NewDude drew up my dream truck for my avatar. A 96 F-250 PSD with stacks, a rear sander and a Western Vee. 

Nice truck Chas4x4!


----------



## chas4x4

I bought it in 02 with the plow for just over 18,500 and it had 38,400 miles on it.


----------



## firelwn82

Damnnnn that seems high to me. But hey its a really nice truck though. Is it a PSD?


----------



## chas4x4

Most of the other trucks around here with a plow were much higher in price and with a lot higher mileage also.


----------



## farmerkev

Do those trucks have a seperate badge if they have the PSD, or is it on the same one? Do you even understand my question?


----------



## chas4x4

even back then they had the psd badge,


----------



## Jt13speed

Those trucks dont have the same type of Powerstroke badge that current trucks have...back then it was like bubble letters in Italics beneath the F-250/350 badge


----------



## ultimate plow

Not sure what year they started doing the badges but I know the 92 F-250 7.3 liter thats at my work doesnt have a badge.


----------



## firelwn82

If that truck is an xl it wont have a badge.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Hear is a pic so we don't hy-jack this thread any longer.......


----------



## nickv13412

heres one from the past winter


----------



## sld92e_23

*Here are mine*


----------



## YardMedic

sld92e_23;560566 said:


> Here are mine


Fishers look great on everything!!


----------



## PLOWIN DOUGH

Heres my truck w/o my plow on.


----------



## sld92e_23

hey, we have the same wheels....I haven't seen anyone else with them till now



PLOWIN DOUGH;560581 said:


> Heres my truck w/o my plow on.


----------



## William B.

Hows the Yota handle the plow?


----------



## JD Dave

William B.;560598 said:


> Hows the Yota handle the plow?


Judging by the date on the pic, I don't think he knows yet. The paint also looks brand new.


----------



## sld92e_23

Well I haven't plowed with it yet....but just driving with the plow, you dont even know its there...so Im assuming it is going to be great. The 2006 tacoma plows very well , so Im really looking forward to the tundras 390hp to really make pushing a breeze 



William B.;560598 said:


> Hows the Yota handle the plow?


----------



## 06HD BOSS

i found one of grandview working on his truck


----------



## J&R Landscaping

Time for a valvoline oil change...lol


----------



## andylphoto

Just joined the site and have been looking around. Here's a picture of my truck--just had the plow installed a couple weeks ago. Can't wait for the snow now!


----------



## grandview

andylphoto;561118 said:


> Just joined the site and have been looking around. Here's a picture of my truck--just had the plow installed a couple weeks ago. Can't wait for the snow now!


Nice plow and truck. we'll see how you feel next spring!


----------



## D&R Plowing

Nice set up andy. Good luck this coming winter.


Dennis


----------



## Mark13

sld92e_23;560611 said:


> tundras 390hp to really make pushing a breeze


Horsepower is one thing, torque and getting it to the ground is another.

Here is a few pictures from the other day of my truck.


----------



## nickv13412

nice, clean truck mark, looks great


----------



## LawnProLandscapes

andylphoto;561118 said:


> Just joined the site and have been looking around. Here's a picture of my truck--just had the plow installed a couple weeks ago. Can't wait for the snow now!


nice superduty, plows the wrong color but your almost there lol  what motor that rig have?



Mark13;561187 said:


> Horsepower is one thing, torque and getting it to the ground is another.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> X2 , i agree 100 %


----------



## Mark13

nickv13412;561189 said:


> nice, clean truck mark, looks great


Thanks. I've put some work into it, I need to get a small car to dd then I can do quite a bit more "in-depth" work on the truck.


----------



## sld92e_23

Yeah , ok ... My truck has plenty of torque as well 401 ft. lbs. to be exact, and bf goodrich tires....so , Id love to know the point of your statement!?



Mark13;561187 said:


> Horsepower is one thing, torque and getting it to the ground is another.
> 
> Here is a few pictures from the other day of my truck.


----------



## Mark13

sld92e_23;561202 said:


> Yeah , ok ... My truck has plenty of torque as well 401 ft. lbs. to be exact, and bf goodrich tires....so , Id love to know the point of your statement!?


I'm not looking for an argument. I don't know much about toyota truck's so I was unsure of how the motor was set up. Ex-If it was say 300hp and 200ft/lbs of torque or 300ftlbs of torque and 200hp. It just seem's silly to put that much power in a small pickup. It's not a large truck designed for towing and plowing it's whole life.


----------



## andylphoto

LawnProLandCare;561190 said:


> nice superduty, plows the wrong color but your almost there lol  what motor that rig have?


Oh, I don't know. I think the yellow plow looks rather nice with the truck.  It's got the V10. Not great on gas, but we also occasionally pull a horse trailer, so the bigger engine is nice. Thanks for the compliments guys.


----------



## nickv13412

Mark13;561192 said:


> Thanks. I've put some work into it, I need to get a small car to dd then I can do quite a bit more "in-depth" work on the truck.


i hear ya, thats why im glad i have my 95 jetta. right now the truck is sitting, just cleaned the whole underbody and went over it with some semi gloss black, also did some touch up on the outside. cleaned the entire inside and reconfigured my LED switch wiring. Plans are to wash and wax tomorrow and polish all the chrome and aluminum. Then ive gotta get it in for a rhino liner so i can put the diamond plate bedsides on...then hit the streets haha

I just wish i could find a money tree...its make it way easier to do what i want haha


----------



## Mark13

nickv13412;561272 said:


> I just wish i could find a money tree...its make it way easier to do what i want haha


 I agree.

To get it back to the way it was when it was new I need:
Lots and Lots of rust repair (lot of surface rust on frame, cab rocker's and bottom of passengers door is shot)
Trans when it finally gives up
Front end work and an alignment
Unbend the front of the frame 
New tailgate and a bed wouldn't hurt either.
New seat (to short, ripped the side of it all up getting in and out)
Minor things (broken clips on stuff)
And I'd love new paint (royal blue) and line-x in the bed and on the rockers.

Or I could just drive it until the wheels fall off and find something from a salt free state. But then I wouldn't have my first truck anymore.

Hopefully by next spring I'll have the money to do a lot of major work to the truck, and our friends will have a 2 post lift in thier new shop.


----------



## nickv13412

Mark13;561275 said:


> I agree.
> 
> To get it back to the way it was when it was new I need:
> Lots and Lots of rust repair (lot of surface rust on frame, cab rocker's and bottom of passengers door is shot)
> Trans when it finally gives up
> Front end work and an alignment
> Unbend the front of the frame
> New tailgate and a bed wouldn't hurt either.
> New seat (to short, ripped the side of it all up getting in and out)
> Minor things (broken clips on stuff)
> And I'd love new paint (royal blue) and line-x in the bed and on the rockers.
> 
> Or I could just drive it until the wheels fall off and find something from a salt free state. But then I wouldn't have my first truck anymore.
> 
> Hopefully by next spring I'll have the money to do a lot of major work to the truck, and our friends will have a 2 post lift in thier new shop.


ohhh yeah, rust repair is nooo fun. im lucky i dont even have the ford bed rot goind, which surprises me, my truck is in great shape rust wise. ive gotta have the hood repainted, some of the clear on it is flaking. And just some minor things. the dash pad has a crack, got a new one with the truck, just havent put it in yet. Ill probably do another coat on the underbody for the hell of it. Id like to add some more strobes and stuff to it, but those come second to the rhino loner and stuff. And i really wanna get an 8 or 8.5' stainless X-blade for it


----------



## Mark13

nickv13412;561278 said:


> ohhh yeah, rust repair is nooo fun.


I've only got a slight issue.

This was my old drivers door before the accident, the passengers looks the same.

























The rockers on the whole length of the cab look like that.

Got to throw one up of the truck when I first got it.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes

andylphoto;561231 said:


> Oh, I don't know. I think the yellow plow looks rather nice with the truck.  It's got the V10. Not great on gas, but we also occasionally pull a horse trailer, so the bigger engine is nice. Thanks for the compliments guys.


nice my 2000 super duty has the v10 as well and i definately here yea on the mpg's.. i almost bought the same plow (xtreme v 8'6") before i bought boss but my boss dealer is about 5 minutes away and has awesome service,,,, what size your V? you using it commercially or for your own property?


----------



## andylphoto

LawnProLandCare;561282 said:


> nice my 2000 super duty has the v10 as well and i definately here yea on the mpg's.. i almost bought the same plow (xtreme v 8'6") before i bought boss but my boss dealer is about 5 minutes away and has awesome service,,,, what size your V? you using it commercially or for your own property?


It's the 8'6" model. I had wanted a Boss V for years. The Boss is very popular here--they're manufactured only about 90 minutes from me. When I was starting to look, I ran into the Fisher guy at a new car show. Had never heard of Fisher before, but after some research decided to go for the XtremeV. I'm going to try to pick up a few driveways but not jump right into an all-out business right off the bat. Biggest thing I'll have is my sister-in-law's property. I'll be helping her with plowing, she'll be helping us out boarding our horses.

We're looking at buying some land from her and will really need the plow then, but right now my driveway is about the most difficult thing to plow you've ever seen. I'll have to post a picture of it some time here. (Is there a Difficult Driveways thread?) Typical suburban subdivision length, but rather than your typical rectangle, it's an irregular 7-sided polygon shape with fences & retaining walls on all sides. Then at the street side, the lawn slopes up toward the house on both sides (hence the retaining walls) toward the house. I'll either get very skilled at lifting the blade or at fixing the lawn in the spring.  Almost easier to keep running the snowblower-not nearly so much fun though.


----------



## B&B

andylphoto;561290 said:


> My driveway is about the most difficult thing to plow you've ever seen. I'll have to post a picture of it some time here. (Is there a Difficult Driveways thread?)


There sure is: Worst driveways

Feel free to add to it.


----------



## nickv13412

Mark13;561279 said:


> I've only got a slight issue.
> 
> This was my old drivers door before the accident, the passengers looks the same.
> 
> The rockers on the whole length of the cab look like that.
> 
> Got to throw one up of the truck when I first got it.
> 
> Yeah those rockers will be fun. Did the cab corners on my buddy's chevy a few years ago, more of a pain in the ass then difficult. Truck looks good though, can tell you take care of it. Ive gotta post some of mine once its all cleaned up


----------



## LawnProLandscapes

andylphoto;561290 said:


> It's the 8'6" model. I had wanted a Boss V for years. The Boss is very popular here--they're manufactured only about 90 minutes from me. When I was starting to look, I ran into the Fisher guy at a new car show. Had never heard of Fisher before, but after some research decided to go for the XtremeV. I'm going to try to pick up a few driveways but not jump right into an all-out business right off the bat. Biggest thing I'll have is my sister-in-law's property. I'll be helping her with plowing, she'll be helping us out boarding our horses.
> 
> We're looking at buying some land from her and will really need the plow then, but right now my driveway is about the most difficult thing to plow you've ever seen. I'll have to post a picture of it some time here. (Is there a Difficult Driveways thread?) Typical suburban subdivision length, but rather than your typical rectangle, it's an irregular 7-sided polygon shape with fences & retaining walls on all sides. Then at the street side, the lawn slopes up toward the house on both sides (hence the retaining walls) toward the house. I'll either get very skilled at lifting the blade or at fixing the lawn in the spring.  Almost easier to keep running the snowblower-not nearly so much fun though.


lol that driveway sounds like a nightmare.. yea its good to take your time and get a feel for plowing before trying to go big...


----------



## Mark13

nickv13412;561314 said:


> Mark13;561279 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've only got a slight issue.
> 
> This was my old drivers door before the accident, the passengers looks the same.
> 
> The rockers on the whole length of the cab look like that.
> 
> Got to throw one up of the truck when I first got it.
> 
> Yeah those rockers will be fun. Did the cab corners on my buddy's chevy a few years ago, more of a pain in the ass then difficult. Truck looks good though, can tell you take care of it. Ive gotta post some of mine once its all cleaned up
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, I think it would be easier to basically cut the bottom 5-6" of cab off and start fresh. I'll probably cut all the sheet metal off and replace it and use por or some rust converter stuff on the inside portions of the cab.
Click to expand...


----------



## nickv13412

Ya, I think it would be easier to basically cut the bottom 5-6" of cab off and start fresh. I'll probably cut all the sheet metal off and replace it and use por or some rust converter stuff on the inside portions of the cab.[/QUOTE]

Sounds like quite a project man, but it always is when you try to do things right


----------



## Mark13

nickv13412;561404 said:


> Sounds like quite a project man, but it always is when you try to do things right


I hate half @ssed stuff. I'd love to just get a different truck from arizona or other rust free state and just take really good care of it. But there is just something special about this truck to me. My first vehicle and the first vehicle I paid for.


----------



## nickv13412

yeah i hear ya. im on my 3rd truck, first that i paid for totally by myself and by far my favorite, so i try to baby it and never half ass anything on it


----------



## Mark13

nickv13412;561457 said:


> yeah i hear ya. im on my 3rd truck, first that i paid for totally by myself and by far my favorite, so i try to baby it and never half ass anything on it


I'd like to get a 2000 reg cab (last year for obs chevy's), long bed 1 ton srw, that's rust free, drop a 12v cummins into it backed by a 4l80e, dana 60 front, 4" lift on 35's.
Make that my plow truck.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

Mark13;561279 said:


> I've only got a slight issue.
> 
> This was my old drivers door before the accident, the passengers looks the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rockers on the whole length of the cab look like that.
> 
> Got to throw one up of the truck when I first got it.


that is typical place for rust for that year truck. bottom of the doors, wheel wells, and the cab corners were big on those trucks.


----------



## Mark13

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;561465 said:


> that is typical place for rust for that year truck. bottom of the doors, wheel wells, and the cab corners were big on those trucks.


Ya, the little drain's get clogged and then it goes downhill quick.


----------



## mkwl

*My 2003 GMC 2500HD...*

Here's a pic of my baby: Truck: 2003 GMC Sierra 2500HD SLE- 6.0L V8, 4L85E trans, G80 rear end, 4x4, regular cab long bed wesport ! Plow: 2005 Fisher 8'HD MMII plow  ! Plowed all winter (18 resi drives) without any problems at all- my truck is a snow plowing beast!wesport


----------



## ABES

looks good mkwl I plowed with a truck very similar last winter except a chevy and it had a 9' plow. These trucks are plowing beasts especially for a gas motor.


----------



## mkwl

ABES;561499 said:


> looks good mkwl I plowed with a truck very similar last winter except a chevy and it had a 9' plow. These trucks are plowing beasts especially for a gas motor.


Thanks- yeah it was an animal last winter- was pushing 8" of frozen sleet uphill for 5 miles on one of my drives in one storm- pushed like it wasn't even there- my truck and plow never ceased to amaze me! Can't wait for next winter! wesport The truck is an animal- tows my 7500 lb landscape trailer like its not even back there- 6 days a week every week!wesport


----------



## nickv13412

nice truck mkwl, i love that era of GMC...id love one with a duramax


----------



## 06HD BOSS

yeah ive always liked your truck mkwl. same with you nick, ready to sell yet? lol


----------



## nickv13412

hahaha, gonna have the rhino liner sprayed in soon so im pretty excited for that, the money that i dont have is burning a hole in my pocket haha, lost the girl so all the money is going to the truck nowadays


----------



## tls22

Here is my truck..its like mkwl older brother!

Summer pic...with some sod!


putting the plow away!:crying:



My fathers to the left and mine!


----------



## tls22

Some more!

all clean!



getting ready to go out!



My truck and my boss i sub for trucks! We like are fishers!


----------



## JD Dave

[QUOTE

My truck and my boss i sub for trucks! We like are fishers!
[/QUOTE]

You like red Fords too.


----------



## tls22

JD Dave;563695 said:


> [QUOTE
> 
> My truck and my boss i sub for trucks! We like are fishers!


You like red Fords too.[/QUOTE]

Yeah that too..lol:redbounce


----------



## bossplowguy

Well here is my new truck, added some stainless....but more to come


----------



## deere615

Nice dump truck


----------



## J&R Landscaping

tls22;563692 said:


> Some more!
> 
> all clean!
> 
> 
> 
> getting ready to go out!
> 
> 
> 
> My truck and my boss i sub for trucks! We like are fishers!


Nice trucks!


----------



## tls22

J&R Landscaping;564799 said:


> Nice trucks!


Thankyou!wesport


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

putting the plow away in march for the summer of 08. I wish I had a pic of the plow on with the new mirrors, headlights, and grill


----------



## gluggo

Here is my GMC 2008.


----------



## highlander316

tls22;563692 said:


> Some more!
> 
> all clean!
> 
> 
> 
> getting ready to go out!
> 
> 
> 
> My truck and my boss i sub for trucks! We like are fishers!


i saw that truck Sunday night. I was coming back from the beach and made a wrong turn off 287 (or 278 whatever it is) and ended up on 514. It was about 630PM. I looked at the truck as I drove thorugh a stop light and was like 'that truck looks like a truck from plowsite' and I saw the logo on the rear. Lol, the two girls w/ me thought I was nuts when I said that hahaha. I was in my 02 red ws6.


----------



## tls22

highlander316;574487 said:


> i saw that truck Sunday night. I was coming back from the beach and made a wrong turn off 287 (or 278 whatever it is) and ended up on 514. It was about 630PM. I looked at the truck as I drove thorugh a stop light and was like 'that truck looks like a truck from plowsite' and I saw the logo on the rear. Lol, the two girls w/ me thought I was nuts when I said that hahaha. I was in my 02 red ws6.


LolLolOL...yeah that was me. I thought i would hurry the light to green. Lol I live right around the corner there, behind the hess station. You should have stop by man, also if you had 2 girls in the car!:waving:


----------



## Banksy

Nice eatmytailpipes! The Fisher and Ford compliment each other well!


----------



## highlander316

tls22;574493 said:


> LolLolOL...yeah that was me. I thought i would hurry the light to green. Lol I live right around the corner there, behind the hess station. You should have stop by man, also if you had 2 girls in the car!:waving:


haha we had stopped at the nearby White Castle which, out of of all the times I've been there, was absolutely horrible.


----------



## tls22

highlander316;574717 said:


> haha we had stopped at the nearby White Castle which, out of of all the times I've been there, was absolutely horrible.


Oh man im sorry....the one on rt 1? That place is so dirty, and food taste like crap! I wish i knew you where behind me, i would have sent you to a good place!


----------



## iceyman

tls22;575306 said:


> Oh man im sorry....the one on rt 1? That place is so dirty, and food taste like crap! I wish i knew you where behind me, i would have sent you to a good place!


where to bourbon street?


----------



## tls22

iceyman;575317 said:


> where to bourbon street?


No im a nicer guy then that, a hurricane is going there!


----------



## Doakster

Just finished the install on this today.


----------



## nickv13412

oh man that is awesome. i want an XTreme V so bad, looks great


----------



## Mark13

Looks good, but its screaming for some towing mirrors. Those little ones just don't look right on there.


----------



## Doakster

Mark13;575607 said:


> Looks good, but its screaming for some towing mirrors. Those little ones just don't look right on there.


Oh believe me, that is high on my list, 08 mirrors with heat and turn signals will be going on before winter, I can't stand the visibility of the little paddles


----------



## deere615

The silver plow looks great on the black truck!


----------



## gkm

looks great how did the install go?


----------



## J&R Landscaping

Looks great!!


----------



## cretebaby

bossplowguy;564630 said:


> Well here is my new truck, added some stainless....but more to come


hey mayor how come no boss on this one


----------



## ColliganLands

*My truck*

these are a few quick pics that i took right after i got the truck from the dealer and brought it home. i have done some minor upgrade to it and will be continuing to add things until the season begins.. ill get up some new pics after i detail it again its dirty now (courtesy of hurricane Hanna):realmad: hope you guys enjoy these pictures.


----------



## B&B

Looks good Kyle... ah the beauty of white...looks good clean or dirty. :salute:


----------



## elite1msmith

nice truck man...


----------



## ColliganLands

thanks alot guys. when i saw this truck at the dealer i just couldnt resist it and i just had to have it.


----------



## Doakster

gkm;576479 said:


> looks great how did the install go?


Install on the extremeV was pretty straight forward, I didn't have to install the push plate because they were already on my truck, the wiring took me a little time because I had to pull my old harness out for my 8' straight blade and then install the V harness, but it wasn't too bad.


----------



## PicThePlowGuy

Looks great!!


----------



## D&R Plowing

Truck without lettering










Truck with new lettering


----------



## cretebaby

i likey lot,good to have lettering that can be read from a decent disance


----------



## J&R Landscaping

Truck looks nice buit I would have made the phone number a bit bigger.


----------



## PlowinTheSnow




----------



## deere615

PlowinTheSnow;586745 said:


>


Hey I seen that plow for sale on craigslist!


----------



## tls22

D&R Plowing;584275 said:


> Truck without lettering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truck with new lettering


Wow thats a sweet plowing pic...nice truck!.


----------



## PlowinTheSnow

deere615;587089 said:


> Hey I seen that plow for sale on craigslist!


Yea Im trying to sell it. I would probably let it go for 250


----------



## D&R Plowing

Thanks, a friend of mine lettered it for me The only problem, as someone pointed out, is the phone number is a little small. I'm going to have it replaced with larger numbers. Otherwise, I am getting ready for winter. 

Dennis


----------



## deere615

PlowinTheSnow;587401 said:


> Yea Im trying to sell it. I would probably let it go for 250


Thats alright I don't want it. I just thought it was neat that I saw it on craigslist, then ten minitues later I saw it on here


----------



## traviswalker007

*new truck*

heres the newest edition to the fleet...


----------



## ctd992500

wow that truck is beatiful putting a plow on her?


----------



## Supper Grassy

Nice truck Earl


----------



## BMWSTUD25

Very very nice truck. Vinyl and decals compliment the white well. Im still trying to figure out what i can add to my white truck to really make it look sharp!!!


----------



## Greenscape4u.co

*new Greenscape addition*

Here it is waiting for the new Western 9.5 ' MVP with wings and hydraulic spreader.


----------



## Greenscape4u.co

Cool , I now know how to post pics !!!


----------



## 4wydnr

PlowinTheSnow;586745 said:


>


What's the plan for the 73-79 Ford in the background?


----------



## davewh

*One Plow On One To Go*

Ok I got it on and its never coming off.:realmad:


----------



## Greenscape4u.co

hey Dave is that a Snow-way harness ? i used to have one years ago ....


----------



## davewh

Greenscape4u.co;609362 said:


> hey Dave is that a Snow-way harness ? i used to have one years ago ....


Its actually a complete snow way I had the blade painted it started to look pretty ragged.

And hello Neighbour. how biz?


----------



## davewh

Greenscape4u.co;609362 said:


> hey Dave is that a Snow-way harness ? i used to have one years ago ....


Actually I have a lead for in you in your area if your interested i will send you details Its for 5 propertys I think one is also in guelph, Its just to far for me to send a truck out there. let me know.


----------



## Greenscape4u.co

yea, the plastic on mine cracked pretty bad I bought a piece of rolled plastic and replaced it. I think I still have a joystick control box for it. Sure I can have a look , what kind of properties are they ?

Aurie


----------



## davewh

HI Auri I think they are a mix of commercial residential. but worth a crack if your up to it. I sent it by private message for you.


----------



## Greenscape4u.co

great thanks Dave, how do I find it ? lol .... been a member here for a while but still new to some of these features ! are u interested in the control box if I can find it ?


----------



## davewh

Yes let me know how much you want for it I only have the box with the switchs on it. Got to your user contro panel at the very top of the page they call it User CP then look for private messages and it should be there.


----------



## Greenscape4u.co

Ok , I will hunt it down , gimme something to do today ! you can have it for nothing no good to me now.


----------



## davewh

Wow thanks Auri I'll buy you lunch when you have time.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## Greenscape4u.co

no problem for a brother eh ! I know I have it, my blade was stolen years ago and I never took the harness off our one truck and just put the box somewhere.


----------



## Loni1113

*My tundra with an X-blade*

Just got it on yesterday. The salter will be here later this week. I will post more pics after I get it on.


----------



## Longae29

:salute: sweet lookin ride!


----------



## f250man

sweet set up you got Loni1113 :waving:


----------



## Loni1113

*thanks. I am liking it.*

I am not sure how big of a beast it will be come "game time" but I think it will be pretty sweet. I am getting my salter (the new buyers tailgate TGS06) later this week and my new ATV (Kawasaki 360 with a 48 inch plow) on Friday. Will post more pics when I have them.


----------



## Doakster

Loni....is that a 7.5ft...I know you were contemplating what size to put on there...looks awesome though!!


----------



## deere615

Loni1113;613018 said:


> I am not sure how big of a beast it will be come "game time" but I think it will be pretty sweet. I am getting my salter (the new buyers tailgate TGS06) later this week and my new ATV (Kawasaki 360 with a 48 inch plow) on Friday. Will post more pics when I have them.


I have that same quad, its a great atv. I am hoping to add a plow and a buyers spreader hear soon!


----------



## Loni1113

actually its an 8 footer. heavy, but fortunately all my jobs are within 1 mile of my house and I have the lift. The truck only drops just over an inch with the plow on


----------



## YardMedic

That is probably the sharpest Xblade setup I've seen, Loni. All the silver & black... quite impressive. I'm also impressed at seeing the Xblade on a toyota.


----------



## J&R Landscaping

YardMedic;613815 said:


> That is probably the sharpest Xblade setup I've seen, Loni. All the silver & black... quite impressive. I'm also impressed at seeing the Xblade on a toyota.


I was thinking the same thing! Nice truck, good luck with it this winter!


----------



## 02powerstroke

Thats an awsome looking set up. I'm not trying to open up a can of worms here but will that truck be able to handel an 8ft X blade? My friends F-350 came with an x-blade when he bought it new and it seems like a very heavy plow. I plowed two storms for him last season with it and it would drop the f-350 alittle in the frount end. I dont know anything about toyotas whats the GVWR on one of them?


----------



## Loni1113

well to be honest, the xblade is about 150 lbs more than what Fisher recommends for my truck. The GVWR is 7100. The truck weighs in at a curb weight of 5500


----------



## YardMedic

I can get blasted for my limited knowledge of this topic, but it's been my understanding while reading here that truck & plow manufacturers make the recommendations based on a full occupancy in the truck. It sounds like he'll be all set as long as he's not inviting 5 golfing buddies to go plowing with him each time.


----------



## Team_Arctic

my newest addition to the fleet


----------



## Greenscape4u.co

she is a beauty !!


----------



## Team_Arctic

i just hope it pushes as good as it looks, power.. no problem 6.6 duramax, however im a little nervous about the 6 spd man. shift tranny, the tranny can take it. its built up and i have a ceramic double disk clutch in it from south bend but i dont know about the starting and stopping.. time will tell


----------



## highlander316

Team_Arctic;621478 said:


> i just hope it pushes as good as it looks, power.. no problem 6.6 duramax, however im a little nervous about the 6 spd man. shift tranny, the tranny can take it. its built up and i have a ceramic double disk clutch in it from south bend but i dont know about the starting and stopping.. time will tell


6sp has to be rare?


----------



## Kollerman

That is an awesome truck Team Arctic. Do you have any more pics you could post of it?


----------



## Team_Arctic

yeah i got a few ill put them up.. yeah the 6 sp is hard to come by even harder that it was an 03 they stopped making them in 03 i have found a few 04's but thats cuz they still had the lb7 and the swapped on in.


----------



## Team_Arctic

this is my play toy its not used for plowing.. infact it does not even know what a snowflake looks like it gets to stay in the nice warm shop all winter in the corner under its cover. but my 4 wheeler and home made blade i use


----------



## Team_Arctic

this is some pics from last winter 









this is the winter front for the truck to keep that duramaxy nice and warm


----------



## Team_Arctic

scoop action









http://www.plowsite.com/picture.php?albumid=83&pictureid=751


----------



## Team_Arctic

just because the first picture of my play toy wont do it justice to show how tall it is i thought i would include this . im 6-4 and i took this looking straight ahead..  shes a big one! i real head turner


----------



## Greenscape4u.co

looks like fun !


----------



## Team_Arctic

it can keep its own there is never a shortage of girls when you take it out its jsut so hard on gas i only put about 5k a year on it i spend more on parts for it a year then i do gas hehe.. last year i built up the tranny stronger then alot of the ones in some of the cummins pull trucks i twisted off the output shaft on the tranny and decided to build it once the right way  6k later it was finished its got 4.10 locked in the rear and an air locker in the front. 14inch of lift most of it home made with a few parts bought here and there when i didnt feel like making them.. and the rig only has 35k miles


----------



## Mark13

Team_Arctic;624005 said:


> it can keep its own there is never a shortage of girls when you take it out its jsut so hard on gas i only put about 5k a year on it i spend more on parts for it a year then i do gas hehe.. last year i built up the tranny stronger then alot of the ones in some of the cummins pull trucks i twisted off the output shaft on the tranny and decided to build it once the right way  6k later it was finished its got 4.10 locked in the rear and an air locker in the front. 14inch of lift most of it home made with a few parts bought here and there when i didnt feel like making them.. and the rig only has 35k miles


If your running 44" boggers like your sig says I'm thinking 5.13 gears in 1ton axles would be a better fit then 4.10s in 1/2ton axles.

And how big is the BL on that truck? 4+inches?

It's a nice looking truck but that's just some stuff I ntoced that struck me as questionable.

And your dmax is sick with the new V and being a zf6 is even better.


----------



## [email protected]

Hey she's tall, she's old, but she runs like a champ and everything works, and no rust on the truck to speak of... Sorry there's no snow on the ground and the plows in the bed, but it is a good ol' rusty western.. (just surface, no time to paint)...and hey she's for sale if interested.....


----------



## Gix1k4

My '04 F250 6.0 with 8.5' Arctic HD Poly...









It's got full front clip from an '06 courtesy of a red light runner.


----------



## crossboneracing

Team_Arctic;623950 said:


> this is some pics from last winter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the winter front for the truck to keep that duramaxy nice and warm


Whered you get the mount for the wilson CB anenna???


----------



## snoflymitch

Here is my setup without the salt spreader on yet. My first year plowing for $$.


----------



## Team_Arctic

crossboneracing;624242 said:


> Whered you get the mount for the wilson CB anenna???


i made it out of stainless in my shop took me a while to get it all bent right

Mark13 : yeah that is on the list of things to do. that pic is a little old that was when i was still running 38's last month the body lift is 3 inches i want to put a set of 1 tons under it it already has the 1ton suspension , maybe this winter if i dont get to busy pushin snow  the other thing im gonna work on this winter is doing a little body work and shaving off the handles and things like that.. its my tinker toy when im bored ( which isnet to often anymore)


----------



## Burkartsplow

snoflymitch;624480 said:


> Here is my setup without the salt spreader on yet. My first year plowing for $$.


Real sharp rig, good luck this year......


----------



## fatcat2929

Been on this site for a little while thought i'd post my truck.

my old one 1985 chevy 3500 dually with a 8 foot plow and a big hole in the floor where the shifter is



















and my new to me f-250 7.3 w/ a 8.5 pro plow ultramount


----------



## Lux Lawn

Gix1k4;624234 said:


> My '04 F250 6.0 with 8.5' Arctic HD Poly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's got full front clip from an '06 courtesy of a red light runner.


Man it looks cold & windy in this pic.
Nice rig.


----------



## Gix1k4

Lux Lawn;626286 said:


> Man it looks cold & windy in this pic.
> Nice rig.


It was...and early too...or late. Was about 6am after a full night of trying to stay ahead of a neverending accumulation, if we'd waited for it to stop we'd have needed loaders to do driveways....lol.

And i wouldn't have it any other way, loved every minute of it.


----------



## [email protected]

Hey everybody here has new rigs...Some others have to have older rigs also...I wish I could put a plow on a new truck, but unfortunatly my wife drives the new truck in the winter to make sure she gets to work, and I drive a minivan because my wife is useless with 2wd in the snow or my old beater in my son isn't with me.....(he's only 19 months old)


----------



## abclawns

08 2500 HD got it less than two weeks ago cant wait to push with her. Last year I drove an 86 GMC Sierra 1 ton dump with slow hydraulics, no radio and the heat only worked when it wanted too. This will make those long storms alot more comfortable


----------



## abclawns

For some reason it will not let me post my pic because I have allready posted it in a different thread


----------



## NHCraigT

New Guy.

I'm a General Contractor. We have plenty of trucks and trailers, but no plow trucks. 
I drive a 2001 Dodge Ram 2500 HD (no plow).

I moved into a home in June, with a very long and private driveway. I picked up this 91 Chevy with plow and lighting for $500.00 off of my mechanic. Everything works fine, including the A/C. I cleaned it up a bit.

BTW - I also picked up a Buyers tailgate spreader for $200.00 to use on it. Total investment: $700.00


----------



## [email protected]

nice $700 thats my speed... lol... actually good buy though if it all works... I'm the same way.... Drive nice use beaters for working.....


----------



## Gix1k4

You got a good deal! And just a suggestion: If that plow has been sitting, it might be a good idea to change the lines and fluid out, simply for peace of mind.


----------



## NHCraigT

Thanks for the suggestion. (My Mechanic had said that he wanted to come by with some extra lines).

Appreciate the tip.


----------



## [email protected]

yea, I'm used to the older stuff, I flush and change lines every season if they look bad or not, and always have an extra set on hand... I blew one once and the plow was usless and I was in a jam... never again... we all learn from our laziness.......Now that I think about it I have always wondered does anyone make stainless braided lines as replacements for the rubber which take a beating... I have never seen them??? If not is there a reason why nobody offers them????


----------



## NBI Lawn

Team_Arctic;623944 said:


> this is my play toy its not used for plowing.. infact it does not even know what a snowflake looks like it gets to stay in the nice warm shop all winter in the corner under its cover. but my 4 wheeler and home made blade i use


That looks small for 14" of lift and 44's 

I had a 99' 3/4 ton with a combo of Whiplash and BDS lifts and 44' boggers, wasnt small


----------



## Doakster

[email protected];627355 said:


> yea, I'm used to the older stuff, I flush and change lines every season if they look bad or not, and always have an extra set on hand... I blew one once and the plow was usless and I was in a jam... never again... we all learn from our laziness.......Now that I think about it I have always wondered does anyone make stainless braided lines as replacements for the rubber which take a beating... I have never seen them??? If not is there a reason why nobody offers them????


To add some thought to this...I am going to be wrapping all my hoses with this product on my extremeV

http://www.cofair.com/hydraulic_hose_protection.aspx

This will add protection to the exposed hoses and they should last much longer. There are other types of wraps that protect hoses but I feel this one is the best and it can be installed just how you like it.


----------



## Gix1k4

[email protected];627355 said:


> yea, I'm used to the older stuff, I flush and change lines every season if they look bad or not, and always have an extra set on hand... I blew one once and the plow was usless and I was in a jam... never again... we all learn from our laziness.......Now that I think about it I have always wondered does anyone make stainless braided lines as replacements for the rubber which take a beating... I have never seen them??? If not is there a reason why nobody offers them????


There are only two reasons I can think of that nobody offers braided lines;
1- Cost
2- In the event of catching a curb, the rubber line will blow instead of thransferring that energy on to the rams, solenoids, pump, etc. I know the crossover valve is supposed to deal with that, but ya never know.

I'm not an engineer, just a thought. Braided lines do look cool though.


----------



## [email protected]

They could be made pretty easy ....Any hydrolic shop could do it... I might check into that just because I really want to know.....


----------



## broncoplower21

heres mine


----------



## Greenscape4u.co

I love the older Broncos just like the Blazer , bullet proof !!


----------



## [email protected]

I've had both, and a few suburbans... run forever especially the gm's with a 350... only problem is that they rust away around you... one day could look ok, one storm a little salt and suddenly people are getting wet inside from slush and rain.....


----------



## Greenscape4u.co

very true, look like crap but would always start for ya and move a mountain of snow ..... best thing was they were simple to work on in any backyard garage !!


----------



## broncoplower21

yea the truck is pretty rust free and i e sure to keep it undercoted and i completely truck bed lined the inside so shes not rusting out anytime soon.


----------



## jxb1008

*Sweet Ride*



BulldogPS;536957 said:


> whelen inner edge amber lightbar across winsheild, whelen dual amber talon lower center of winshield, whelen inner beam ambers at corners of winsheild (still need to be installed), 2 whelen TIR3 amber in the rear on tailight mount arms, 2 whelen TIR6 4" rounds that I still need to install on the rear, and various other whelen leds that I havn't had time to install. The Galvinized liquid sprayer is mine the yellow one is Turbo Technologies' demo unit that they gave me this morning while they try to fix my brand new machine for the second time.


I have an 08 Silverado and I do not want to god it up with a bunch of lights, and I really like your set up. I have heard that the lights like you have on the windshield give off a bad reflection at night, is this true or do you not notice it that much.


----------



## npswi

Hi Guys,
I have been a slacker of a member since 2000. I own a landscaping business in which we have 125 plowing customers here in Northern Wisconsin. I have owned this business since it was started in 1992. I thought that I would post a picture of the equipment that we run. I am in the process of adding a 1995 Bronco that i got a great deal on. It will get a Boss straight blade on it.


----------



## cadman115

*Just need some snow!*

Can't wait to try out my new plow!


----------



## highlander316

^^^ specs on the truck???


----------



## jxb1008

highlander316;635343 said:


> ^^^ specs on the truck???


It is an '08 Duramx CC SWB 2500


----------



## Greenscape4u.co

They look all Perdy new don't they !!


----------



## cadman115

*Still waing for snow!*

This is a 2007 Chevy Crew Cab Duramax with a 7' 6" Western. I bought the truck new last year and the plow is new this year.


----------



## Mark13

Any reason you picked a 7.6?


----------



## Doom & Gloom

*Pics of my 2005 2500HD*

Just few pics of my HD in winter mode.


----------



## cadman115

Nice looking truck! I was considering getting a LED warning light, what kind is yours? How do you like it?


----------



## Doom & Gloom

cadman115;637190 said:


> Nice looking truck! I was considering getting a LED warning light, what kind is yours? How do you like it?


Thanks for the compliment. Its a Whelen Responder, its really bright and has about 30 flash patterns. I love it.


----------



## plow4u

*suspension*

what kind of suspension on the front? Did you just turn up Torsion bars or what else? Looks good.


----------



## bradhespe

*2008 Ford F350 with Boss 8,2 V-XT and Western Pro Flow 2*

Ready for the snow to hit Chicago.


----------



## Chase88

looks good.Like the setup!Can't beat them fords.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

All these pictures of the Fords today are making me want one sooner rather than later.


----------



## Doom & Gloom

plow4u;638240 said:


> what kind of suspension on the front? Did you just turn up Torsion bars or what else? Looks good.


I have Suspension Maxx keys in the front. I have about an 1 1/2 of bolt left on adjustment also. I have to lower it to around 40 inches cause my plow won't touch on the corners when angled. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## High Voltage

Got my new plow installed on my new Truck.

This picture was with my phone. I'll try to get better pictures up soon.


----------



## tls22

Looks great, very nice!


----------



## Doom & Gloom

Looks pretty serious and shiny too!


----------



## timberseal

All hooked up and ready for snow


----------



## CAT 245ME

Maybe it's just me, but I find those new Boss plow lights are BUTT UGLY!


----------



## Mark13

CAT 245ME;639685 said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I find those new Boss plow lights are BUTT UGLY!


Nope, its not just you.


----------



## Doakster

CAT 245ME;639685 said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I find those new Boss plow lights are BUTT UGLY!


I think they are ugly myself.


----------



## firelwn82

Never payed attention but now that you bring it up they look ridiculous.


----------



## erkoehler

Think they look awesome on my Chevy


----------



## BMWSTUD25

Im a BOSS guy an even most of us agree they look silly but they are suppose to be so much brighter though with the high/low beams together option. And something about any truck with a BOSS V plow just looks good especially Ford Super Duty's. I cant wait to be able to buy a new V-XT for my truck they look so awesome


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

boss took a bunch of ETs and cut there heads off and stuck them on there plow.


----------



## groundbreakers

CAT 245ME;639685 said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I find those new Boss plow lights are BUTT UGLY!


i second that motion ... i dont even own a Boss ... and the new headlight assembly looks to awkward

i like the older style with the seperate turn signal better ..


----------



## J&R Landscaping

Nice truck doom and gloom! Don't see too many meyer set-ups on here.


----------



## BORIS

That's because after you buy a meyer then buy all the extra parts that you need for all the break downs is just cheaper to buy a boss because you don't have the extra parts cost.


----------



## Zach

bleakeas;390762 said:


> here are some of my plow
> 
> thanks


Its funny how all you diss this guy for plowing with a Hummer, but think about it... full-time all wheel drive, weighs 6500 lbs, 35 inch all terrain tires, rear differential lock, 326 Horsepower! sounds like a great plow rig! (it basicly has a 2500 series drive train)


----------



## Mark13

I'm sure that hummer just has great visibility at night trying to back up or fit in tight areas.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Mark13;641402 said:


> I'm sure that hummer just has great visibility at night trying to back up or fit in tight areas.


he needs some ballast that things ass is up in the air


----------



## Mark13

KGRlandscapeing;641418 said:


> he needs some ballast that things ass is up in the air


Doesn't look like much plowing is going on or had been going on for a while. He may have just been moving the plow or hooked it up for a pic. My truck resembles that right now since I havn't cranked my tbars or put any ballast in yet.


----------



## Burkartsplow

*Clean*

Well just cleaned the truck. went to dump a load of leaves and got her new kicks dirty (cooper discoverers S/T 265/75/16). Those tires really whip the mud. well enjoy.


----------



## firelwn82

Those are some good tires. A little bit on the soft side but if you keep them rotated they should last and wear nicely.


----------



## tuna

*Truck I just bought F250*

This is the 89 F250 I just bought.Has an 8' Fisher MM Whelen strobe bar and hideaway strobes in the headlights tails and backups.


----------



## Zach

Mark13;641402 said:


> I'm sure that hummer just has great visibility at night trying to back up or fit in tight areas.


although the windows do look like gunslits, the H2s do have pretty good visibility. Ill admit, an H2 wouldnt be the first choice for a plow truck but I think it would do well. Plus they manuver (sp) like a regular truck. Plus how tigh of an area do you need to fit in with a plow that wide?


----------



## Zach

Doom & Gloom;637158 said:


> Just few pics of my HD in winter mode.


that is one beastly truck!


----------



## Burkartsplow

firelwn82;642062 said:


> Those are some good tires. A little bit on the soft side but if you keep them rotated they should last and wear nicely.


 They are my winter tires so they will only get about 3000 miles on them a year. Should last me a decent amount of time I believe. I like them and not to loud on the highway. a huge improvement of what I had before....


----------



## J&R Landscaping

BORIS;641152 said:


> That's because after you buy a meyer then buy all the extra parts that you need for all the break downs is just cheaper to buy a boss because you don't have the extra parts cost.


This is true. BUT, after a year of being un-happy with the boss's performance, you step up and grab a Western!! j/k :waving:


----------



## WALKERS

Hey felas just checking in how is everyone? You guys getting the snow done up there.


----------



## Young Pup

Burkartsplow;642022 said:


> Well just cleaned the truck. went to dump a load of leaves and got her new kicks dirty (cooper discoverers S/T 265/75/16). Those tires really whip the mud. well enjoy.


Nice color of truck you have there. Same as mine.


----------



## deere615

Burkartsplow;642022 said:


> Well just cleaned the truck. went to dump a load of leaves and got her new kicks dirty (cooper discoverers S/T 265/75/16). Those tires really whip the mud. well enjoy.





Young Pup;642566 said:


> Nice color of truck you have there. Same as mine.


My truck is identical to yours but a 1500 did you have to cut the air flow plastic part of the bumper for your mount?


----------



## Burkartsplow

deere615;642688 said:


> My truck is identical to yours but a 1500 did you have to cut the air flow plastic part of the bumper for your mount?


no didn't have to. I have never had to cut any part of plastic air flow on a chevy. I think since I have always owned 2500 and higher I never ran into the problem.


----------



## Young Pup

deere615;642688 said:


> My truck is identical to yours but a 1500 did you have to cut the air flow plastic part of the bumper for your mount?


Yes mine was cut for the mount. It is the ext cab 2500


----------



## cadman115

Mark13;637127 said:


> Any reason you picked a 7.6?


I picked a 7' 6" blade because I'm only doing residential jobs and thought it would easier to maneuver.


----------



## Doom & Gloom

BORIS;641152 said:


> That's because after you buy a meyer then buy all the extra parts that you need for all the break downs is just cheaper to buy a boss because you don't have the extra parts cost.


Like I say in my details, the Meyer was not my choice, it just came with the truck. I would rather have a Western. Thanks for the compliment J&R.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Doom & Gloom;643091 said:


> Like I say in my details, the Meyer was not my choice, it just came with the truck. I would rather have a Western. Thanks for the compliment J&R.


meyer is even local stuff to us and some times we have to wait for parts. But i will say this as much as id like to get away from meyer the plow dose its job. And thats all i can ask for


----------



## Lifted4x4Astro

Ready to go...


----------



## TREMEK

Worked all summer without being paid. So i repoed his Truck. Id Rather have the money but it better then nothing.


----------



## alivings

*Waiting on the snow*

2002 GMC 2500HD w/plow package
2004 boss 8' superduty
swappin out the bfg's for some cooper s/t-c


----------



## Zach

That brick house looks really out-of-place in your neighborhood


----------



## shiz1125

i'm a newb to this site and plowing in general.. i got myself an 89 3/4 ton sierra for $2,000 with a 7-1/2' fisher.. can't wait for the snow to fall.... here's before and after pix.. the truck was green but needed 2 new doors so i scooped up a couple doors and rattle canned the truck black for now...

still green ( fresh painted plow ) 









now black


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Is your frame crackd or is your bed sitting ona body lift? Something just aint right


----------



## IPLOWSNO

hey lifted astro van, you still got it? the lifted astro van that is?


----------



## deere615

The truck and plow look great all painted up. The bed does look a little off though


----------



## kemmer

shiz1125;651391 said:


> i'm a newb to this site and plowing in general.. i got myself an 89 3/4 ton sierra for $2,000 with a 7-1/2' fisher.. can't wait for the snow to fall.... here's before and after pix.. the truck was green but needed 2 new doors so i scooped up a couple doors and rattle canned the truck black for now...
> 
> still green ( fresh painted plow )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now black


Hey, do you know anybody around you that needs subs? i go to umass and im trying to get some work up by you this winter


----------



## shiz1125

i can keep my ear open about subs.... also my bed looks different because my cab mount is shot on that side


----------



## farmerkev

shiz1125;652362 said:


> i can keep my ear open about subs.... also my bed looks different because my cab mount is shot on that side


I just did a body lift, and boy do those rubber rings get rusty!


----------



## alivings

Yeah that house is one of the newer ones around us. Everyone is/was rebuilding around here.


----------



## Zach

alivings;652560 said:


> Yeah that house is one of the newer ones around us. Everyone is/was rebuilding around here.


oh, it just looks funny next toall the older houses


----------



## Harleychvy

My truck isn't anything to special, a 2005 Silverado LS 2500 HD, with a 7 '6" Boss Super Duty,but it is mine. Much better then the 88 1/2 ton I plowed with last year. Shes a little dirty, they've been sanding the roads the last few mornings, the rain we had keeps freezing. I'm just hoping for some plowable snow here in So. Maine, I want to try my truck out.


----------



## Bernie Lomax

High Voltage;638661 said:


> Got my new plow installed on my new Truck.
> 
> This picture was with my phone. I'll try to get better pictures up soon.


I like the red truck/red plow


----------



## BKFC255

This is the link to my truck when i get the new tires on I will post
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=68828


----------



## Humvee27

heres a link to mine....http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=70728


----------



## Z28Guy

I must say, I am cosidering going BOSS with the next truck. They are making leaps and bounds to be the best 
LET IT SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mikeyfff1011

hey guys whats up heres my set up


----------



## andyman5001

Here's my new plow. well. a couple weeks old now. The Dodge is an 07.


----------



## bkstoffe

*My Chevy*

Here ia a pic of my 01 3500 duramax dually. I just got the plow on yeterday, it is a Hiniker 9.5' poly V.


----------



## deere615

That thing is looonnnnggggg!


----------



## Doom & Gloom

KGRlandscapeing;643124 said:


> meyer is even local stuff to us and some times we have to wait for parts. But i will say this as much as id like to get away from meyer the plow dose its job. And thats all i can ask for


You are right, until I have multiple problems and its not doin the job I shouldn't complain. I've had Snoway, Western and Meyer and my Western was the favorite.


----------



## Zach

deere615;656545 said:


> That thing is looonnnnggggg!


thats what SHE SAID!!


----------



## bkstoffe

deere615;656545 said:


> That thing is looonnnnggggg!


Yeah, If I had a dollar for every time I heard that...

it works out good for me, though!


----------



## sven_502

Suppose I should show all of our toys.

The original plowtruck RIP (rusted in pieces)









The replacement



















The backup tractors










They all do the plowing for our parking lot, driveway, and half mile racetrack. The 1120 deere also has a snowblower.


----------



## Zach

Damn those pics are HUGE


anyway, Ive always liked those yukons... I used to have a tahoe like that, same body style.
must be a comfy plow truck


----------



## sven_502

yeah sorry the pics are huge, but it is nice inside espeically compared to my 88. Im just happy this one has 4x4 and brakes. The heated leather is sort of a bonus.


----------



## deere615

Zach;656668 said:


> thats what SHE SAID!!


you wish lol


bkstoffe;656733 said:


> Yeah, If I had a dollar for every time I heard that...
> 
> it works out good for me, though!


Yep as long as it works for you!


----------



## scooled101

*This is my rig (Geo Tracker)*

Let me know what you guys think Its not finished yet i have a little more to do but it is taking shape its real strong and not to heavy and it is white now. I also have a couple tractors with blades and of course a snow blower i think we all have one of them.


----------



## mikeyfff1011

i saw a geo with a blizzard on youtube seems like blizzard makes plows for many applications lol


----------



## scooled101

yeah they are a well rounded company. But i enjoy working in my shop so i decided to build something a little different It is designed off of a few different plows and it has turned out great. It has angles and a lift cylinder perfect for my work


----------



## Brico89

My new xls and my xtreme v..wouldnt have it any other way.payup


----------



## deere615

Thats a nice pair of trucks^^


----------



## tls22

Def a sweet set-up with those fishers!


----------



## Gix1k4

I'm likin' that Xtreme V. Is it the 8'6"?


----------



## highlander316

those two GM's definitely are sweet. We need a side pic, oooo yea.


----------



## [email protected]

The trucks are nice, but I'm jealous of the oversize garage....


----------



## YardMedic

I say Brico gets the award for best FIRST post with that picture, except that I think his trucks ought to be parked in MY driveway


----------



## mikeyfff1011

i like the xls i want one did you use it yet how is it?


----------



## ALC-GregH

That trailer hanging over the edge on that hill looks kinda scary. I'd be afraid it would come rolling down the hill into the house.


----------



## ALC-GregH

My snow plowing rig for local residential driveways. 07 Grizzly 660 with Warn plow. I'm going to order a Warn Power Pivot for it as well. The longest driveway is maybe100ft. Pretty much to small to use a full size truck/plow. I thought about a snow blower for walks but I can pitch some snow with a shovel and the walks are usually from the front door to the driveway with no public sidewalk so that will make it easy to knock them out quick. Here's a before the install and 2 after the install.


----------



## ALC-GregH

I think I jinxed myself, it probably won't snow now.:crying:


----------



## Bolt-1

*9 Hours of fun !!*

It's Done !!! After a few scraped knuckles and some cold ones. The plow is on. The truck has been gone thru plus new Grabber AT2's. The plow has been gone thru too. New mini bar later today. Just waiting for the (snow) green stuff to start falling.


----------



## BRENTMAN

i want a boss V on my wrangler like plowmeisters got.
someday maybe


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

ALC-GregH;661132 said:


> My snow plowing rig for local residential driveways. 07 Grizzly 660 with Warn plow. I'm going to order a Warn Power Pivot for it as well. The longest driveway is maybe100ft. Pretty much to small to use a full size truck/plow. I thought about a snow blower for walks but I can pitch some snow with a shovel and the walks are usually from the front door to the driveway with no public sidewalk so that will make it easy to knock them out quick. Here's a before the install and 2 after the install.


nicde bling bling rims lol


----------



## ALC-GregH

Thanks, I'm just waiting for snow now. Probably won't snow at all this year now that I have a plow on it. LOL Something about Murphy's law....


----------



## Bernie Lomax

I'm ready now. Needed a new motor and reservoir for the plow. Changed all the bulbs, greased everything. All that's missing is the snow.










Do you think the cutting edge needed to be changed?! Yikes. I flipped it over after 4 years. Had to cut every one of the nuts off with the grinder.


----------



## brad96z28

That still has some life left in it.


----------



## deere615

That xblade matches your truck really nicely!


----------



## Zach

ALC-GregH;661132 said:


>


Is that a snorkel tube running up into your cargo box?? Good idea!!


----------



## Mark13

My truck.

















Crystal Lake Park District hard at work.


----------



## Zach

Mark13;664960 said:


> My truck.


Solid looking rig man! nice!


----------



## Mark13

Zach;664974 said:


> Solid looking rig man! nice!


Thanks. Put a lot of work into it. Hoping this winter makes up for the assortment or break downs last winter.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Mark13;664982 said:


> Thanks. Put a lot of work into it. Hoping this winter makes up for the assortment or break downs last winter.


assortment! dont be so modest mark


----------



## ALC-GregH

Zach;664848 said:


> Is that a snorkel tube running up into your cargo box?? Good idea!!


Zach, no it's not. I think what your seeing is the back rest on the seat. Snorkel kits are available but the ones I've seen come out by the front rack.

I just want to try out my plow on the 4wheeler. It's just sitting in the garage patiently waiting for money to fall.  Me, I'm like a jack russell trying to get out the door to go play but there's nothing to play with. LOL


----------



## BRENTMAN

The dealer by my house has a ford F250 for sale with a BOSS V on it, i'm going up today for a price. 
if its 18,500 or less its mine.


----------



## ALC-GregH

are they open today? A F250 with a Boss V sounds like a winner.  Personally, I can't justify a full size truck with a plow, a truck yes, but I wouldn't get the use out of having a plow on the truck. The plow trucks in my area are like **** roaches coming out when they see snow. One on every corner when we get 1-2 inches.


----------



## BRENTMAN

Nope theyre closed today, but i'm gonnna go up and check the sticker price. And yeah i know what you mean about the vulchars, one snowflake falls from the sky and every swingin dick is out with his plow truck. Like bees swarming hunny man. And why do you say you wouldnt want an f250 with a plow? Cause of all the vulchars? Im prob just going to stick with getting a snoway for my wrangler and dominating some residential.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Here's a pic of my truck and plow!!


----------



## Mark13

KGRlandscapeing;665079 said:


> assortment! dont be so modest mark


It wasn't really that many different problems. It was about the same 3 or 4 things over and over and over and over.


----------



## Zach

ALC-GregH;665109 said:


> Zach, no it's not. I think what your seeing is the back rest on the seat. Snorkel kits are available but the ones I've seen come out by the front rack.
> 
> I just want to try out my plow on the 4wheeler. It's just sitting in the garage patiently waiting for money to fall.  Me, I'm like a jack russell trying to get out the door to go play but there's nothing to play with. LOL


I was looking at the tubing under your fender... It looked like it ran up into the backrest like a snorkel..... I guess its just exhaust and Im just crazy lol


----------



## larryhd

*truck*

Here is one of my trucks


----------



## larryhd

*truck*

One more pic


----------



## BSDeality

Almost ready for winter... The closest plow is getting primed/painted this week and the pro-wings are coming in Tuesday.


----------



## farmerkev

BSDeality, those yotas _almost_ look kinda cute next to the FORD. Nice setup.


----------



## BSDeality

farmerkev;665854 said:


> BSDeality, those yotas _almost_ look kinda cute next to the FORD. Nice setup.


Not only are they cute, they're profitable. The ford does one parking lot and salts some driveways but is primarily a backup truck.


----------



## Peterbilt

"Tis not the size of dog in the fight, but the size of fight in the dog." 

Thats an old saying a teacher/coach of mine use to say all the time. Now when I get crap about my Frontier, I just remember that saying, smile and count the money my little truck brings in.

J.


----------



## groundbreakers

larryhd;665777 said:


> Here is one of my trucks
> View attachment 46911


what kind of windshield lights do you have in the upper part of the window ??


----------



## groundbreakers

BSDeality;665814 said:


> Almost ready for winter... The closest plow is getting primed/painted this week and the pro-wings are coming in Tuesday.


are those mini justice bars on top of your trucks ?? thinkin about orderin one ..


----------



## whiteford06

decided to post some pictures of my truck


----------



## whiteford06

one more pic


----------



## larryhd

*light*



groundbreakers;666529 said:


> what kind of windshield lights do you have in the upper part of the window ??


This is what I have 
http://ledguy.net/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=74_76&products_id=133


----------



## BSDeality

groundbreakers;666532 said:


> are those mini justice bars on top of your trucks ?? thinkin about orderin one ..


yes, they are. They're extremely bright and there's full 360* coverage with them. They really get peoples attention. I used one of them for the first time a few weeks ago when I was parked on a street for a fall cleanup. People slowed down to 10-15mph (versus 40) to go by the truck. I was impressed. I'm still flipping the coin on getting a third mini justice versus a towman's full size for the Ford. If I do that then I've got to build or buy a headache rack.

I bought them from Mike @ Tac2supply. He offers a discount for plowsite members. I can get you directly in contact with him if you'd like.


----------



## ALC-GregH

Zach;665515 said:


> I was looking at the tubing under your fender... It looked like it ran up into the backrest like a snorkel..... I guess its just exhaust and Im just crazy lol


Sorry, I miss understood you. The tube you see is the stock air tube for the belt cover.


----------



## YardMedic

*Backup truck*

This is "new" plow and not-so-new truck


----------



## Joe Snow

Ready to go...where the hell's the snow????









:waving:


----------



## Zach

whiteford06;666579 said:


> decided to post some pictures of my truck


How do you like the 6.0? Ive heard they can be problematic


----------



## whiteford06

Zach;667774 said:


> How do you like the 6.0? Ive heard they can be problematic


i havent had a problem with it but i have only had it for about six months it only has 42,000 on it though


----------



## northtown

*North town property service*

HAPPY PLOWING EVERYONEtymusic


----------



## GreenManEnvy

About that Ferrari...

Someday I'll need to do conceptual sketches for the Snowbird...

I think I was still in elementary school when I designed it, and it was anything but practical: based on the 1970-3 Firebird; wide, studded tires; all wheel drive (most thought this was the least practical point ~ back then, everyone knew rear wheel drive was the only decent way to power a car!); and an air dam that was, essentially, a fixed V plow...


----------



## pitrack

Ready to roll


----------



## Joe Snow

VERY nice looking rig! I really like the look of debadged Rams but just can't get myself to go there. I know about "all ready to go". Where's the white stuff?:crying:

:waving:


----------



## Mysticlandscape

whiteford06;666581 said:


> one more pic


I see the tip what you got for an exhaust on that bad boy


----------



## ABES

I love that black dodge. Must be hard to keep that clean all the time.


----------



## ALC-GregH

yeah, the Dodge looks nice and clean. I'd hate to get it dirty.


----------



## whiteford06

Mysticlandscape;670363 said:


> I see the tip what you got for an exhaust on that bad boy


it has a magnaflow exhaust


----------



## sven_502

that dodge is awesome nice truck. Must push snow like a bulldozer.


----------



## Mysticlandscape

whiteford06;670537 said:


> it has a magnaflow exhaust


4 or 5 inch? Cat?


----------



## DieselSmoke

' 92 Tracker, lockright in the back, 6.6' Fisher speedcast, fully hydraulic setup. I just tested the setup, works great for residential use (I will not be using this commercially).



More details here:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=70328


----------



## nickv13412

pitrack;670329 said:


> Ready to roll


I can not get over how awesome that truck looks, so classy yet so badass


----------



## Snowaway

the second one would have been cool if it wasn't fuzzy


----------



## YardMedic

At first glance, I thought the background & the truck bed contents were on fire!


----------



## pitrack

nickv13412;671399 said:


> I can not get over how awesome that truck looks, so classy yet so badass


Thanks for the comments everyone, yeah black is a pain to keep clean. Everyday I wish I would have gotten a white one.


----------



## 91AK250

i know i've posted in here before, but i love this pic i took the other night


----------



## coyote_nb

hay Folks,

now with a littel bit of snow

RG
Fred tymusic


----------



## whiteford06

Mysticlandscape;670596 said:


> 4 or 5 inch? Cat?


4inch turbo back with 5 inch tip


----------



## Grass Master

Took these pics of a local contractors set up. Check out the weight on the 3-point.


----------



## [email protected]

look parked in a blue handicapped spot......


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

[email protected];676861 said:


> look parked in a blue handicapped spot......


since when did they put cripple spots in the last row all the way away from the stores


----------



## [email protected]

sorry just busting... either way if they are or not didn't mean to offend......


----------



## mrplowmn

*GMC w/ Hiniker Scoop*

Here are a few pics


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

[email protected];676895 said:


> sorry just busting... either way if they are or not didn't mean to offend......


o its not my tractor or skids thou ill take them. I was just saying that u can see the stores and this looks like the back side of the lot.


----------



## ALC-GregH

The blue lines could be reserved spots for the equipment. Some shopping centers will have a designated place to put contractor's equipment. They use blue paint to try to prevent shoppers from parking in them. Not really sure though but that would be my guess.


----------



## Bernie Lomax

mrplowmn;677014 said:


> Here are a few pics


Now THATS a plow.


----------



## snowsniper1

mrplowmn how do you like the Hiniker Scoop ?nice lookinking rig


----------



## ManorD24

Some pics of one of my trucks from a storm last year. Found it on an old camera so here you go.


----------



## CoxPlowGuy

My truck in the summer.









Getting ready to plow some snow. Maybe... My personal truck and the work bucket truck.









Front amber warning lights.









Rear amber warning lights.


----------



## cmo18

*My Dodge*

Third time out this season!


----------



## kc8mxa

99 f-250 
v-10
sno-way v blade

steiner 420 
power v-blade 
48" 2 stage blower
56" power broom


----------



## highlander316

^^^ i had that same exact truck. Same color scheme (does yours have a light purple pinstripe between the silver and green?). Mine was a 5.4 V8 though. I upgraded the front lights also to the 02-04 style clear lamps.


----------



## EGLC

CoxPlowGuy;680330 said:


> Rear amber warning lights.


I LOVE that idea for rear ambers! I think I'd get a beefed up bumper fabbed up too though...


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

EGLC;681430 said:


> I LOVE that idea for rear ambers! I think I'd get a beefed up bumper fabbed up too though...


ya i bet those cement things on street lights in parking lots would like those. like to break those


----------



## mycirus

Here is Mine, 01 GMC 2500HD with a Curtis sno pro 3000.


----------



## koosh925

Heres a pic of my truck it's kinda far away. So i'll have to take new ones later.


----------



## JohnnyB

The last pic is of the tractor I operate. It is a John Deere 6400 with a Monroe 12ft blade. All of the hardware is homemade and she will do about 32mph on a flat. The wiring is shot and she has been froze at 5704 hrs for about two years. The blower is either on high or off, and there is no thermostat for control. I rarely need 4 wheel drive and when I do its usually due to up hill pushing. Oh and the radio does not work so i do get a lot of thinking done. The strobe light is hooked direct to the battery and lights where rewired to a aftermarket load-manager. I have a nice pic of the rest of the girls hanging out in the shed, kinda look like wolves after eating fresh kill. The second to last pic is of last years after math in Madison WI. That is with a lot of loader work but it was hard to keep up. Landlords and tenants started to learn to deal with it.


----------



## CAT 245ME

JohnnyB I see you have a couple of old Deere's with the sound guard cabs, I see one is a 4250, those Deere's of that era are my favorite.


----------



## jdplows

*Dodge Ram 2500 w/8ft Fisher*

Having Way Too Much Fun!
Hi to everyone - I'm new to this site. Hope everyone has a safe and happy holiday season.
Regards: Jon


----------



## Banksy

Great pic jdplows!


----------



## Loni1113

Hey everyone. Just wanted to say Merry Christmas to you all and Happy New Year! This site is great!
Here is a link to a video I made of my truck plowing. Everyone asked me to keep them posted on how my truck (Toyota Tundra) will plow. So here it is. If you like it you can vote for it. I hope you like it. Thanks again.
http://iplow.net/view_video.php?obj_id=35


----------



## Jake23rc

That truck is awesome. It looks like it handles the plow very well. Well done.


----------



## JohnnyB

I can not disagree with you on the 4250. I have owned quite a few of them my self. They were comfortable, small enough to be versital but yet large enough to do good size jobs and lots not forget performance. I liked the trany with the ABCD selctors and the you could go from 1&2 or bump up and slap it between 3&4. Good memories!


----------



## The Beastmaster

*Louisville KY Team*

Just a couple of shots of my son and myself after cleaning off our church parking lot last season. The short wheelbase Bronco and the long wheelbase F350 crewcab duallie make a great team. The Bronco has a Western 7.5' Pro Plow and the F350 sports a Western 8.5 MVP "V" plow.


----------



## sjosephlawncare

Loni1113;687786 said:


> Hey everyone. Just wanted to say Merry Christmas to you all and Happy New Year! This site is great!
> Here is a link to a video I made of my truck plowing. Everyone asked me to keep them posted on how my truck (Toyota Tundra) will plow. So here it is. If you like it you can vote for it. I hope you like it. Thanks again.
> http://iplow.net/view_video.php?obj_id=35


Nice video! That truck is awesome! who's the poor guy on the atv?


----------



## Mysticlandscape

Loni1113;687786 said:


> Hey everyone. Just wanted to say Merry Christmas to you all and Happy New Year! This site is great!
> Here is a link to a video I made of my truck plowing. Everyone asked me to keep them posted on how my truck (Toyota Tundra) will plow. So here it is. If you like it you can vote for it. I hope you like it. Thanks again.
> http://iplow.net/view_video.php?obj_id=35


Nice video I was gunna get all my friends together an make a nasty one but we didnt get snow until 4 days ago and it was too late. We were gunnna use 8 trucks everything from x blades to v's but it never happened..


----------



## sld92e_23

Awesome video....I love your xblade...I still like my reg fisher though  Now everyone can see just how well our trucks do in the "TUNDRA" Also,will your atv with plow fit in the bed? I want to ditch my snowblower and buy an atv for jobs...but I wasnt sure it would fit....SD WWW.SDPLOW.COM



Loni1113;687786 said:


> Hey everyone. Just wanted to say Merry Christmas to you all and Happy New Year! This site is great!
> Here is a link to a video I made of my truck plowing. Everyone asked me to keep them posted on how my truck (Toyota Tundra) will plow. So here it is. If you like it you can vote for it. I hope you like it. Thanks again.
> http://iplow.net/view_video.php?obj_id=35


----------



## Peterbilt

Here is a couple of mine.

I am sure I have put them up before, but never hurts to do it again.

J.


----------



## [email protected]

I miss my bronco, sold it to a guy who crashed it a week later... I'm actually not a Ford guy but I liked that truck..... I will actually be looking at another one later this week when I head to NJ though, might toss it on a trailer and bring it up (needs ball joints) but for $500 for an unrusted 1996 and thats all thats wrong with it how can I say no... A friend needs the space and I need another truck like I need another hole in my head..... But I figure throw a plow on and I'm in business, a lot smaller then my Jeep J10...


----------



## zmowing

*Pics*

Here my some of my snow toys.


----------



## zmowing

*Truck Pic*

What do you think of this setup


----------



## Loni1113

The man on the ATV is my dad, he retired recently and it gives him something to do. He enjoys it. lol
The ATV is pulled by my dad's Chev. Avalanche. With my salter on the back, I can't pull anything, the hitch is already occupied. I will let everyone know when voting starts. I could use your votes. Thanks again everyone


----------



## MikeMME11

I am looking for a Whelen inner edge for my '09 Ford F-350 Powerstroke, what length is that one and where did you buy it?


----------



## MikeMME11

I was asking this question to BullDogPS by the way those trucks you got are sick!!


----------



## Sno Biz

*My ride...230K mile and still scraping*

94 GMC Sierra 1500 SLE


----------



## ultimate plow

zmowing;688630 said:


> What do you think of this setup


thats pretty bad azz. Love the yellow wings on the SS. Must be able to see good down in front.


----------



## J&JLawncare

*2006 2500hd*

Hey guys here's my 06 2500hd 6.0 Vortec with a 7.5 Western Ultramount.

Check out this video of my true dual straight pipes!!!


----------



## Sno Biz

Looks Good and sounds Great!


----------



## J&JLawncare

Does anyone not crank their torsion bars on their 2500hd's?? I would think that the front would be hitting curbs it they weren't cranked.


----------



## Loni1113

so voting has started for the free fisher plow. If you like my video please give me 5 stars. Thanks again, and Happy New Year!!!

http://iplow.net/view_video.php?obj_id=35


----------



## ford6.9

zmowing;688623 said:


> Here my some of my snow toys.


Very nice stuff. How does that S300 do, and what size pusher is on it? I am thinking about picking up an S250 for next winter as well as adding a 4 yard salt dogg. Has it been treating you well?


----------



## DareDog




----------



## wirenut

this my 78 with a 82 nose on it...


----------



## CAT 245ME

wirenut;704925 said:


> this my 78 with a 82 nose on it...


I like it, you know seeing the old 73-87 GM's never gets old. There just fun to run and great to plow with. Best of all they have a solid front axle.


----------



## CountryBoy72

Just got it. Works great and sure beats shovelin'


----------



## koosh925

How much did it cost.


----------



## Zach

I gotta add that to my list of dream trucks


----------



## CountryBoy72

They will be cheaper for you, I have to convert to US Funds, Brokerage/ Customs Fees and have it shipped up to Canada.They have prices on the website. Nice thing is, just slide it into the receiver and plug in the 7way or 7way to 4 pin converter, you're good to go. Contact Bill he can tell you the closest dealer, or ship it direct I believe if there's not one close to you. Truck works good but, It's really long with the plow on. You ought to see me trying to get into my parking spot at home.


----------



## NDakRaceFan

*1982 Chevy P/U Located in North Dakota*

This is my personal truck, don't do much commercial work, but do the residential subdivision that I live in which is about 2 miles of road. I also plow the lot for a home sales center among some driveways for friends and whomever approaches me while I'm out plowing.

Backrack and lights next.

Just dropped in a used 305 out of my 82 chevy blazer, because I blew up the 350 about a week ago.

Western plow is from the early-mid 70's, i'm not sure.

Ballast of nice mix of hardwood in the box! Heat my 3 stall garage with a wood stove


----------



## dan6399

My 01' 3500 with 9' Fisher. Just got the plow today and am waiting the snow tonight.


----------



## snowsniper1

some of the trucks


----------



## snowsniper1

and another


----------



## CountryBoy72

Hey snowsniper1 did somebody accidentlly drop the spreader in the back and crush your rail on the drivers side ?. Dan6399, How does your truck like having that plow on the front ? Do you know what it weighs the plow & frame mount ? I'm thinking of putting a SS Fisher or SnowDogg on the front of mine an 08 CC SRW 4X4 Chevy.


----------



## salt dogg

08 f350 8' fisher and a two yard salt dogg poly electric sander.:waving:


----------



## Doakster

salt dogg...I love that charcoal color....wheels look good too....nice truck


----------



## salt dogg

thanks god luck with the storm tonight.:waving::waving::


----------



## Doakster

We won't be getting as much as you guys in mass.....I think we'll only get 1-3 if that.


----------



## salt dogg

usually it goes the other way.


----------



## Doakster

I know I was kinda pissed....we need the snow in the mountains for skiing


----------



## snowsniper1

countryboy72 have 4 chevy with boss 9.2 and one with 8.2 all the ones with 9.2 are duramaxs they handle it ok.the pic is from last season i was loading the vbox with salt had a full bucket in the bobcat .had it raised so i could dump it when i stop i tipped onto the box side was in a hurry and did not realize i had a flat opps


----------



## dan6399

Countryboy: THe plow weighs about 800lbs total. A rough estimate but close enough.


----------



## snowsniper1

couple more pics

















View attachment 50155


----------



## Lencodude

*Pics of my Trucks*

Three in a row


----------



## Mark13

A sucky picture from about 10:15 tonight.


----------



## 02DURAMAX

Mark13;712027 said:


> A sucky picture from about 10:15 tonight.


looks like day to me.


----------



## blacksilver

*Num 1 Employee*

04 Silverado


----------



## blk90s13




----------



## Mark13

02DURAMAX;712046 said:


> looks like day to me.


It was a long exposure that unfortunately was out of focus. I was using manual focus and with no light it was hard to see if I was focused so I winged it and it didn't work. It was actually pretty dark being out in the country with no outdoor lights on that house or the barn that's about 300ft infront of my truck.


----------



## Mysticlandscape

blk90s13;712309 said:


>


Time for a new cutting edge..


----------



## topdog

couple pics of my stuff i snapped with my phone yesterday


----------



## CRTurboGuy

Here's my little plow rig. Does my/neighbors shared driveway, my mom's & in-law's driveways. Picked it up for $400 this summer & have about another $400 in it w/ wiring & plow side wiring repair. This summer I'm building a new 7' blade for it since this 6.5' has seen it's better days.

--JOsh


----------



## naturalgreen

nice looking equip


----------



## BSDeality

Mysticlandscape;712590 said:


> Time for a new cutting edge..


I didn't even know it was possible to wear out a cutting edge in new jersey before the plow rusted away? I didn't think it snowed that much there prsport


----------



## blk90s13

Mysticlandscape;712590 said:


> Time for a new cutting edge..


haha

I actualy went and got one the next day new pictures next time the plow is on


----------



## [email protected]

hers my lil stroker


----------



## blk90s13

New cutting edge :bluebounc



















waiting for the snow in Newark yesterday


----------



## beezman

*7'6" boss super duty*

here is the new boss on a 97 F150


----------



## FLagen23

*Snow removal Equipment in Iowa*

Here is part of our snow removal fleet.
Ford f-250 w/ a hiniker V blade.
Bobcat s300 w/ 100 inch bucket.
JD 8420 w/ a 843 loader.
mx270 w/ a 12 foot box scraper.
JD 4640 w/ a 10 foot box scraper. ( Soon to be a JD7420 w/ a 12 foot front box scraper)

I have 7 or 8 more pics of my other equipment I have to get... will post more soon!

Aaron


----------



## dheavychevy38

The money maker









[/IMG]


----------



## [email protected]

Blk90s13 ( think)
the pic you have is in EWR airport terminal C (with continental plane)... If you don't mind me asking how did you pic up the contract for EWR and how many trucks do you have? I worked there for years, and my mother still does and alway thought the ground crew took care of the runways.... (just wondering)


----------



## Mark13

dheavychevy38;719661 said:


> The money maker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Lookin' good. What Walmart is that?


----------



## dheavychevy38

The one on 31 but these guys are contracted for all of them around us. You know there is a truck lookin just like yours that does the walmart in woodstock lol


----------



## Mark13

dheavychevy38;719747 said:


> The one on 31 but these guys are contracted for all of them around us. You know there is a truck lookin just like yours that does the walmart in woodstock lol


Ya, my grandma told me. She said she was there and waved but couldn't figure out why I didn't wave back. Apparently when she was at walmart in woodstock I was either in McHenry or C.Lake.


----------



## QKSnowRemoval

dheavychevy38;719661 said:


> The money maker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


 Hey Mark is that a strobe light bar on your receiver hitch? Did u buy that or make it?


----------



## dheavychevy38

Hello thats actually my truck mine and his look alike. those strobes are like the ones on the front.They are hide away style unit and the lights are push in. They are like 2x6 same as some taillights you see on trailers or trucks.


----------



## Mark13

QKSnowRemoval;720554 said:


> Hey Mark is that a strobe light bar on your receiver hitch? Did u buy that or make it?


Not my truck. It's Denny's below.



dheavychevy38;720726 said:


> Hello thats actually my truck mine and his look alike. those strobes are like the ones on the front.They are hide away style unit and the lights are push in. They are like 2x6 same as some taillights you see on trailers or trucks.


Do you have any video's or pictures with your christmas tree all lit up? I seen some of the lights on in the shop but don't remember the ones being on the hitch.


----------



## QKSnowRemoval

Mark13;720729 said:


> Yup, not my truck. It's Denny's below.


 So that home made then? From what, i guess is didn't look close enough to see it wasn't yours


----------



## Mark13

QKSnowRemoval;720736 said:


> So that home made then? From what, i guess is didn't look close enough to see it wasn't yours


Sorry I must be ******** or something. The yup shouldn't be there. I made it sound like my truck and it's not. It belongs to dheavychevy38. I'm assuming he made the brackets for the lights or however he attached them to his hitch himself.


----------



## dheavychevy38

I will snap better pics of them tomorrow. Good eye mark those lights on the hitch and plow frame are new. As i said i will take better pics of them and post them in the mornin


----------



## mklawnman

Here are the 3 trucks we run, dont have a pic of my JD loader with the plow on it yet. Last pic of the F250 in action.


----------



## RangerDogg

*Ford Ranger Edge Snowdogg MD68*

Here are a few picture of sunday storm


----------



## DuramaxPlow

http://www.dieselplace.com/forum/garage.php?do=view&g=19163

There is a Few pics with the plow on towards the bottom.


----------



## Team_Arctic

just a few of the new blade i fabed to the tractor, havent had a chance to sand blast and paint yet but its useable


----------



## micklock




----------



## CAT 245ME

Team_Arctic;724865 said:


> just a few of the new blade i fabed to the tractor, havent had a chance to sand blast and paint yet but its useable


Hey I see your tractor is a White, how do you like it, how much HP does she have?

White tractors were the only brand I never got to try, I new a couple of farms that had White Field Boss tractors I believe the models were 2-135 & 2-155 2wd. I could be wrong though.


----------



## DuramaxPlow

I hope this works, A few pics of my truck.


----------



## CAT 245ME

DuramaxPlow;726548 said:


> I hope this works, A few pics of my truck.


That is a sweet looking truck, how well does she push the snow with the 35" tires?

I see an old red Chevy in back ground, this must be your K30, how bout a closer look.


----------



## DuramaxPlow

CAT 245ME;726783 said:


> That is a sweet looking truck, how well does she push the snow with the 35" tires?
> 
> I see an old red Chevy in back ground, this must be your K30, how bout a closer look.


Thanks 
It loves to push snow, The tires work really well, they got great tread, and it gives me a hight avantage when back draging and driving in deep snow piles. I will post some picks of my K30 tommorow.


----------



## Team_Arctic

cat _245 its a good tractor the models you mentioned are the older ones from the 70's early 80's this one is a 96 its got a 195 hp cummings in it with a 18sp power shift trans( johndeer tranny) it was one of the cross over y ears to agco. it pushed like no other.. but its a rough work machine.. not a clean up one i gotta do some fine tuning to the attack angle to see if i can get it to scrape a l;ittle better. right now we just run in in the big lots to open them up and do clean up with pick up's later in the day oafter the storm is done.


----------



## deere615

duramaxplow;726548 said:


> i hope this works, a few pics of my truck.


sweet ride!


----------



## DuramaxPlow

Thanks. Here a few Pics of my plow and one of my K30, There are a bunch of pics of the K30 if you click on the link. The master cyclinder blew and i smashed it up, so its not as pretty anymore but is a vere nice strong truck, Its Ex Walpole Ma Fire Department Truck has only 40k. The plow is 8'8" It was widened for my lift and tires it has a 
9'fisher blade on it.http://www.dieselplace.com/forum/garage.php?do=view&g=19163


----------



## Fishbone-68

*My work horse*

1989 GMC Jimmy
AC Delco remanufactured 350 EFI crate motor with rebuilt trans 48k miles.
7 1/2' Western cable system (old school, but is works)

Body is starting to decay, but it runs like a champ!

I may be interest in an upgrade if the right one comes my way...


----------



## Steve G.

This might be a little off topic but is it mandatory for a plow truck to have a flashing amber light on it?


----------



## GreenManEnvy

Steve G.;727878 said:


> This might be a little off topic but is it mandatory for a plow truck to have a flashing amber light on it?


The laws relating to the lights vary by state ~ most states "allow" you to use an amber beacon when plowing; some may require it. Check the strobe lighting forum for more info.


----------



## stunter2boy79

80 chevy k5 blzer
lil under 61000 orignal miles 4 speed w granny gear
got it for 200 bucks in oct


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

stunter2boy79;729138 said:


> 80 chevy k5 blzer
> lil under 61000 orignal miles 4 speed w granny gear
> got it for 200 bucks in oct


dose it still look like that?
do u wanna sell it


----------



## coyote_nb

Oki 
make some Pics today from our equipment:
Ford Explorer 4x4 V6 with a Snowbear and a Ford 250 with a ???


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

coyote_nb;729196 said:


> Oki
> make some Pics today from our equipment:
> Ford Explorer 4x4 V6 with a Snowbear and a Ford 250 with a ???


its a fisher


----------



## stunter2boy79

KGRlandscapeing;729194 said:


> dose it still look like that?
> do u wanna sell it


yes it does still look like that but not for long. and so far nope no plans on selling it. always wanted one since i was 13.


----------



## JaimeG

2005 Ford F-350 DRW Fx4 w/ Western Ultramount V-Plow


----------



## Scotty 2

I'd post pic. but it would take about 4 pages so I'll just list what I have.
Graders 
Cat 14 G
John Deere 780
2- Champion 740
Wheel Loaders
966G Cat comes with a 12' Cote blade and 7 yard snow bucket and a 6 yd side dump
966E Cat comes with a 12' Craig blade and a 5 yard bucket
420 Komatsu comes with a 12'Cote blade and a 5 yard bucket
2- IT28 Cat comes with 12' Craig blade and 10' wing and a 31/2 yard buckets
2- Komatsu 250 comes with 12' Craig blades and 10' wings and 3 1/2 yard buckets
2- 420 cat Backhoes comes with 2 1/2 yd snow buckets
Skidsters
Bobcat 
2- cats
1 Holder sidewalk plow
Blowers
3- SMI 5250 comes with 6-71 Detroit diesel
3- Snowmasters comes with V12 detroit diesel
Dump Trucks
5- Dump trailers
3- Tri-axles trucks with pups 
4- Tri-axles
Plow Trucks
330 pete single axle come with a 10' 4 way blade and a 6 yard spreader
dodge 2500 comes with a 8' Fisher
2- Ford F350 comes with 8' westerns and 2 yd spreaders

I thinks thats about it


----------



## deere615

Nice ford^ I don't see too many regular cab duallys


----------



## KingDuramax

Heres my 87 K5 Blazer with a 8ft Western Pro Ultramount. I put 2.5 in add a leafs at all 4 corners and added about 500lbs of ballast in the rear. Run a 32x11.50 tire on it.


----------



## JaimeG

deere615;730657 said:


> Nice ford^ I don't see too many regular cab duallys


I guess you could call it a special order, the dealership had to ship in it from another place when I bought it in the winter of '04.


----------



## [email protected]

I worked in a Dodge dealership you never saw them except once, a misorder... worked out well though a 2006 regular cab dually, 6 speed diesel. with leather.. Brought my friend in and he got a hell of a deal on it... actually a really nice truck


----------



## deere615

Yeah there is one dodge like that down the street from me, Thats the only one I have ever seen, he pulls a dump trailer alot


----------



## [email protected]

It was supposed to be a quad cab, not a regular.... but my buddy loves it......


----------



## T&MSnowMan

A Few pics of my 06 F250


----------



## MattyK

Here are a few pics i took after work today. Finally decided to charge the battery and snap a couple. Its supposed to snow 6-12" on wednesday so i'll toss some with the plow on after that.


----------



## MattyK

T&MSnowMan;731031 said:


> A Few pics of my 06 F250
> View attachment 51722
> 
> View attachment 51723


Nice truck haha


----------



## T&MSnowMan

MattyK;731921 said:


> Nice truck haha


I thought I was seeing double....double...lol....Is that what my truck looks like clean?..HA...Nice..I think I might actually take it for a bath now!...Cant wait for the snow tomorrow 6-12" woohoo!..Where you plow?


----------



## MattyK

T&MSnowMan;732412 said:


> I thought I was seeing double....double...lol....Is that what my truck looks like clean?..HA...Nice..I think I might actually take it for a bath now!...Cant wait for the snow tomorrow 6-12" woohoo!..Where you plow?


Weston/Wayland area. Nice rich driveways aha.


----------



## T&MSnowMan

MattyK;732441 said:


> Weston/Wayland area. Nice rich driveways aha.


Nice...Hopkinton area...got some customers with some serious cake there too!...The rich folk can be a pain in the @ss sometimes though...but the money keeps a comin! Hey how do you like the exhaust you got from Lous? Im gonna go to him when I get mine done, my father in law had his done there...I like it, just wanted some more feedback..like/dislike?..holdin up ok?

Thanks  ussmileyflag


----------



## MattyK

T&MSnowMan;732567 said:


> Nice...Hopkinton area...got some customers with some serious cake there too!...The rich folk can be a pain in the @ss sometimes though...but the money keeps a comin! Hey how do you like the exhaust you got from Lous? Im gonna go to him when I get mine done, my father in law had his done there...I like it, just wanted some more feedback..like/dislike?..holdin up ok?
> 
> Thanks  ussmileyflag


Yeah, lou's was great. They said on most diesels they just chop everything out and go straight so that's what I did. No cat or muffler. I went in one day, picked out which tips i wanted and where i wanted them to come out, dropped it off the next day and picked it up that afternoon. Spent much less than i thought i would too. I even came out with a shirt and window sticker afterwards. I went to the one in waltham. I can't remember where their other garages are but i know a few other people who have gone to waltham and they've all been satisfied with the work.


----------



## lesedwards

*Gmc 2500*

Here are some pics of my Kwik Kerb Truck with the used Boss Blade I bought and also with my trailer on.


----------



## T&MSnowMan

MattyK;733206 said:


> Yeah, lou's was great. They said on most diesels they just chop everything out and go straight so that's what I did. No cat or muffler. I went in one day, picked out which tips i wanted and where i wanted them to come out, dropped it off the next day and picked it up that afternoon. Spent much less than i thought i would too. I even came out with a shirt and window sticker afterwards. I went to the one in waltham. I can't remember where their other garages are but i know a few other people who have gone to waltham and they've all been satisfied with the work.


Thats what I heard , the prices and quality of work is top notch...the one I was reffering to was in Framingham on 135..I will def be going there, and what the hell...a free T and a window stickah...wicked pissah!


----------



## searlo45

*Heres my snowdogg and tacoma*


----------



## [email protected]

Heres my snowdogg and tacoma 

Now thats what everybody needs in their beds for ballast...lol...nice looking setup...


----------



## Bdeal

*2003 Chevy 2500 HD 6.0 Liter 8 Ft. Meyer Plow with wings*

2 to 3 inches of snow Aurora, CO 1-27-09


----------



## rafa123

Ford f 250 6.0 8 foot 6 ultramount


----------



## ultimate plow

jaimeg;729760 said:


> 2005 ford f-350 drw fx4 w/ western ultramount v-plow


nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JaimeG

Thanks, Ultimate Plow!


----------



## daveklein1

*2001 Dodge*

I look at snow like pennies from heaven, My Dodge has 410,000 miles on it, and still pushing.


----------



## [email protected]

looks like you need to take a few of those pennies and get a new cutting edge....


----------



## evansamms

Just joined up, looking for some info . Thought you might enjoy the Big Red Monster. Built it out of a old old 5 hp mastercraft "lawn tractor" which actually has a 3.5 hp b&s, and a piece of a hot water tank, with a little angle iron. welded up the rear end solid, and she's good to go. I've had to put a cutting edge on since those pics, and i've also added a clip that holds the blade up. not much to it, but it clears my 100 ft driveway in nova scotia, canada. Sure beats the heck out of shovelling.

The other rig is the new plow project. An old terra jet that i'm going to make a plow for. she's about 1000 lbs, full locked 4x4, so its gonna have to be much beefier. cheers.


----------



## TurfToppers

2006 F250 6.0 6spd 8ft Sno-way 1.5cu yd Salt Dogg


----------



## EFI

lesedwards;734035 said:


> Here are some pics of my Kwik Kerb Truck with the used Boss Blade I bought and also with my trailer on.


I like the curb system , any pictures of the machine working ?


----------



## BRENTMAN

once i figure out how to upload photos from my computer, i'll put up some of my brand new f250 with boss poly-V!


----------



## EGLC

heres mine I just bought yesterday....probably no plow this winter but next for sure!

2003 Chevy 2500HD LS, 6.0L, Extra Cab, 4x4, 55,700 on it....super clean, 1 owner.


----------



## QKSnowRemoval

daveklein1;738726 said:


> I look at snow like pennies from heaven, My Dodge has 410,000 miles on it, and still pushing.


 What motor you got in there?


----------



## Winter Land Man

wirenut;704925 said:


> this my 78 with a 82 nose on it...


That truck looks tuff 'n' sweet!


----------



## Mark13

QKSnowRemoval;739273 said:


> What motor you got in there?


I'm going to take a guess and say a 24v cummins.


----------



## daveklein1

QKSnowRemoval;739273 said:


> What motor you got in there?


It is the Cummins 24 valve, I don't want my bragging to bite me in the rear, but all I have had to do is change the oil, brakes and general service. I put an exhaust brake on and now my brakes last a year. I run from Denver to Vail 3 times a week, and the brake holds the truck well evan on 7 to 8% gradesussmileyflag


----------



## Nandersnow

5600 Toolcat


----------



## new plow guy

1st year plowing, 2nd plowable snow


----------



## Zach

I didnt know Bobcat made anything like that.....

I know its meant more for utility but how does it do offroad? Also, I noticed the "turbo" ... diesel?


----------



## daveklein1

*snow mover*



Nandersnow;743621 said:


> 5600 Toolcat


When it gets deep we use this with a 16' Sno-pusher


----------



## BSDeality

3 of our trucks, we have another toyota but its currently in the shop, also our L48. had it out last night to move some piles at a lot.


----------



## CAT 245ME

daveklein1;743727 said:


> When it gets deep we use this with a 16' Sno-pusher


Your old 980 must be a handfull at times on a slick surface, sometimes the larger loaders like a Cat 980 or 988 are hard to manuver on the count of there wide tires. My employer has 3 or 4 980's (G & H models) and it's always interesting watching them slide around when snow hits before we get done work.

Your 980C looks in good shape, what do you use it for in the summer month's?


----------



## daveklein1

CAT 245ME;744111 said:


> Your old 980 must be a handfull at times on a slick surface, sometimes the larger loaders like a Cat 980 or 988 are hard to manuver on the count of there wide tires. My employer has 3 or 4 980's (G & H models) and it's always interesting watching them slide around when snow hits before we get done work.
> 
> Your 980C looks in good shape, what do you use it for in the summer month's?


We do custom landscaping, didn't use it last summer. We built a track for Quads with tunnels that looked like old mine shafts. The tunnels were 150 feet long and made an s under ground. It only has 10,000 hours on it. I have it listed for sale for $55,000...ussmileyflag


----------



## DuramaxPlow

New lights i added the other day They work Great.


----------



## groundbreakers

BSDeality;744100 said:


> 3 of our trucks, we have another toyota but its currently in the shop, also our L48. had it out last night to move some piles at a lot.


well looks like someone also likes the Whelen Justice bars ... how are they during the day time operation ?? ... i just found website that offers the Mini Liberty's for $483.00


----------



## BSDeality

groundbreakers;744680 said:


> well looks like someone also likes the Whelen Justice bars ... how are they during the day time operation ?? ... i just found website that offers the Mini Liberty's for $483.00


they're great bars. very bright. and definitely get people to slow down. I put a video of them on youtube ( 



 ). The video is really bad because my shop was reflecting the sun. Going to put the alley lights on the bar on the ford still. I had TIR6's on the grill and tool box before this and a couple gumball lights. they don't even phase people, with the TIR6's you just look like a cable or phone truck on the side of the road.


----------



## Zach

cool videos!


----------



## lesedwards

*Snow Attack*

GMC 2500 6.0 L BOSS V Poly 8'-2"
Bought this blade used in second week of Jan. I just finshed refinishing it in between plows and the decals just came in yesterday. Thanks to Mid Michigan Snow Equipment they are great for any BOSS parts you need.


----------



## groundbreakers

BSDeality;744765 said:


> they're great bars. very bright. and definitely get people to slow down. I put a video of them on youtube (
> 
> 
> 
> ). The video is really bad because my shop was reflecting the sun. Going to put the alley lights on the bar on the ford still. I had TIR6's on the grill and tool box before this and a couple gumball lights. they don't even phase people, with the TIR6's you just look like a cable or phone truck on the side of the road.


dam ... now i gotta hard choice to make LOL .. i just found the whelen mini liberty for $480 versus the mini justice for $500 .... Good selections though ..


----------



## pcicciu

New to this site. Hopefully my pics get posted.


----------



## QKSnowRemoval

pcicciu;745838 said:


> New to this site. Hopefully my pics get posted.


nice x blade what size blades u got?


----------



## Nandersnow

*Case 450 10 ft pro tech*

Case 450 10 ft pro tech


----------



## Nandersnow

Truck pics and equipment.


----------



## pcicciu

8 footers. what u running?


----------



## PTSolutions

whats the lift cap on a toolcat with forks?


----------



## Nandersnow

The lifting cap is only 1500lbs. (Not very much) compared to a skidsteer, that cost less money. But the Toolcat is cooler looking, and you cant put pice tag on that... Im running a power broom for sidewalks and a 7' 6" Wolf blade. I hope to find a snowblower next season for it.


----------



## PTSolutions

> (Not very much) compared to a skidsteer, that cost less money. But the Toolcat is cooler looking, and you cant put pice tag on that...


HAHA thats funny!


----------



## thewhitestuff

pcicciu;745838 said:


> New to this site. Hopefully my pics get posted.


that xblade goes so well with that truck


----------



## pcicciu

Thanks. Highly recommend both truck & plow.


----------



## BRENTMAN

http://www.plowsite.com/picture.php?albumid=61&pictureid=1810

http://www.plowsite.com/picture.php?albumid=61&pictureid=1809


----------



## BRENTMAN




----------



## BRENTMAN

'09 F250 with an '09 Boss Poly V (8'2'')


----------



## Bmsnow

*Not enough snow but, thats snow biz!!*

MY 05' and 01 Holder tractors, then my F-350 "The Beast" w/an Sno-Way blade.


----------



## EGLC

those things are pretty crazy....what do they cost?


----------



## Bmsnow

EGLC;750129 said:


> those things are pretty crazy....what do they cost?


way to much and get ready to call me crazy... but for a used one w/500 or so hrs w/80 horse you lookin at 55-70 thousand depending on blower condition... Now a new one could be 90-100 thousand but with 90 horse...without a blower box and theres options there....Nothing is faster, cleaner, or has a such low impact on the driveways.. the only piece of equipment that plows as fast, is a loader but they distroy driveways and Homeowners really dont like them around here... let me know if you wanna know more..


----------



## Zach

WOW thats expensive!!!!


I'd just buy an H1 Alpha and drive over the snow!!


----------



## Bmsnow

Zach;750214 said:


> WOW thats expensive!!!!
> 
> I'd just buy an H1 Alpha and drive over the snow!!


cant really get away with that arround here 1-2 ft over night isn't uncommon around here


----------



## Zach

The H1 can handle 3-4 foot snowdrifts.... but Im not arguing with you! thats some nice equipment!


----------



## jdxnc

New to the site. Here's my '99 Dakota with a 7' homemade plow.


----------



## firelwn82

How does that thing scrape the pavement? Looks like the attack angle is way off?


----------



## cretebaby

firelwn82;753425 said:


> How does that thing scrape the pavement? Looks like the attack angle is way off?


Isn't that normal for a fisher?


----------



## Dubliner

Here's my Dodge


----------



## firelwn82

cretebaby;753426 said:


> Isn't that normal for a fisher?


I dono, wouldn't use one if it were given and installed for me. Don't like yellow plows, Myer or Fisher to be honest. I was just sayin.


----------



## jdxnc

firelwn82;753425 said:


> How does that thing scrape the pavement? Looks like the attack angle is way off?


It's sitting on blocks in the pics, its not even touching the ground, when its down its perfect.


----------



## groundbreakers

jdxnc;753267 said:


> New to the site. Here's my '99 Dakota with a 7' homemade plow.


if you get a chance .. snap a shot of the front of the plow setup ...thanks


----------



## jdxnc

groundbreakers;753855 said:


> if you get a chance .. snap a shot of the front of the plow setup ...thanks


Here ya go, and yes I know the attack angle here is wrong, I had just got back from plowing and I bent the brackets that keep the blade from going back too far, you can see the paint all burned where I welded gussets to it in the previous pics.

And for the time being till I have funds to buy some hydraulics to angle the plow I made a quick and simple locking pin, which works GREAT. I only use this for my driveway and a my neighbors, I'm not doing anything commercial and rarely need to angle the plow.

Edit, yes I know my lights are installed backwards too, rush job that I completely overlooked, that will be fixed in the spring.


----------



## groundbreakers

jdxnc;753873 said:


> Here ya go, and yes I know the attack angle here is wrong, I had just got back from plowing and I bent the brackets that keep the blade from going back too far, you can see the paint all burned where I welded gussets to it in the previous pics.
> 
> And for the time being till I have funds to buy some hydraulics to angle the plow I made a quick and simple locking pin, which works GREAT. I only use this for my driveway and a my neighbors, I'm not doing anything commercial and rarely need to angle the plow.
> 
> Edit, yes I know my lights are installed backwards too, rush job that I completely overlooked, that will be fixed in the spring.


what kind of mount does your truck have on the front ?? or is the whole thing custom made ?


----------



## jdxnc

groundbreakers;753967 said:


> what kind of mount does your truck have on the front ?? or is the whole thing custom made ?


Whole thing is custom, its just mounted to a couple holes that are stock in the frame(6 places actually). I know its not the best setup but I'm pretty sure it will kick any snowbear


----------



## EGLC

Bmsnow;750194 said:


> way to much and get ready to call me crazy... but for a used one w/500 or so hrs w/80 horse you lookin at 55-70 thousand depending on blower condition... Now a new one could be 90-100 thousand but with 90 horse...without a blower box and theres options there....Nothing is faster, cleaner, or has a such low impact on the driveways.. the only piece of equipment that plows as fast, is a loader but they distroy driveways and Homeowners really dont like them around here... let me know if you wanna know more..


damn! how many hours do you get out of each??


----------



## mkwl

lesedwards;744823 said:


> GMC 2500 6.0 L BOSS V Poly 8'-2"
> Bought this blade used in second week of Jan. I just finshed refinishing it in between plows and the decals just came in yesterday. Thanks to Mid Michigan Snow Equipment they are great for any BOSS parts you need.


Was your truck in a major accident and had the front end rebuilt? There's no 2" black spacer between the chrome bumper and the grille. Also- GM only made 2500HD's in '04- is yours an HD? Nice looking truck nonetheless- just doesn't exactly match up.


----------



## SportyCS

*me truck and what not pt1*

Heres my setup...its not bad for a college guy...
'97 K1500 4" susp. lift, 3" Body
7.5 Meyer (upgraded e-47 to e-57 W/ conversion kit)
Wings

The lady friend doesn't want her pic taken at 4:30









Following the crew across town (KSU campus just up on the right)









This is where the plow sat most of this year (You can see the plow path right up to it)









My setup Before I added the wings and another trip spring


----------



## SportyCS

*my truck and what not pt2*

continue...

Same From the front









Even with all the up I have..I got stuck trying to pile up a row









Heres my conversion, since this pic, its been replaced with meyer quick connectors for power









Finally, this is why you should never just buy a landscape company and start plowing..a guy (who's never plowed before) did this one. I was the only guy there that has plowed with the company before...I had to talk to the guy (he was working at a grocery store and saw his car)..I had to shovel a path and help him move his car!!!


----------



## Western1

*Family plow rig*







Plow rig for the whole family! Yes its a mini van with a regular plow! It plowed out a cottage with about 10 inches!


----------



## [email protected]

hey a minivan my train of thought is whatever works for you... one of the best plow rigs I ever drove was a Quigley 4x4 ford van conversion with an 8 foot western.... Little hard to see backing up, but was used to it... pushed great I only wished I had the money for that.. was well over $50 grand.....


----------



## got-h2o

Thought I posted in this thread but maybe not. Here's my fleet. The 95er in the back just sold.


----------



## Mark13

Nice setup. What kinda lift does the 2wd with the service body have?


----------



## got-h2o

Mark13;762033 said:


> Nice setup. What kinda lift does the 2wd with the service body have?


Thanks. It has 3" spindles with the bars up about 4-5 turns and 2" blocks with bags. In the pic it has about 3k in the bed with about 70lbs in the bags. Rides like a 79 Lincoln! It has since been aligned too. The front wheels are perfectly level now.


----------



## Zach

Nice trucks! gotta love a duramax


----------



## yotaplow9

Wow you guys have some nice equipment! I'm new to the site but it looks awesome so far. I usually plow with tractors but just bought a meyer setup up for the toyota. No plow or pump on today cuz its freakin raining in NE Ohio. So heres the toyota and Great Grandpa's JD H!


----------



## Zach

Those 'yotas look really cool with a flatbed like that. Ive seen a lot of nice lifted ones


----------



## yotaplow9

not worth fixin the rusted beds, and if you look close this truck doesn't have any rocker panels or cab corners- all about rusted away. Sawzall it off and paint it is my motto.


----------



## Zach

yeah, in the end its just a little yota. Not worth restoring


----------



## yotaplow9

How does the recon do pushing snow? do you have the electric winch lift?


----------



## Zach

Yeah I have an electric winch. And it does great pushing snow, its very powerful and although it is 2 wheel drive it does not dissapoint


----------



## pohouse

Love the site. Thought I'd post some pics of my '81 Ford L-800 dump I bought last fall for my contracting work. It's an old municipal truck, 429 ci, 5 speed manual, central hydraulics, well maintained. Had a plow hitch on the front as you can see, but no plow came with the truck when I bought it. It was an exhaustive search, but I finally found (on ebay...go figure) the exact plow I was looking for. Monroe 10', smallest plow they make. Had to go to Michigan to pick it up. Weighed 1600 lbs. Once home, I added hydraulics for power angle and the set up works great. Needless to say, I do commercial lots and streets for an HOA.


----------



## Zach

damn that thing is BIG!

and I cant believe you towed that giant, heavy plow from NE to MI in a sonoma!! 

its funny to see that giant ford next to the little gmc


----------



## Mark13

Zach;762674 said:


> damn that thing is BIG!
> 
> and I cant believe you towed that giant, heavy plow from NE to MI in a sonoma!!
> 
> its funny to see that giant ford next to the little gmc


That's nothing. 1600lbs for the blade and what 1k for the trailer? I'd totally pull that with our 4cyl/5spd ranger.

You'd like my towing useage of my 1/2ton.


----------



## BRENTMAN

gotH20, thats one heII of a fleet man, gotta love those V plows


----------



## got-h2o

BRENTMAN;762680 said:


> gotH20, thats one heII of a fleet man, gotta love those V plows


Thanks!!!


----------



## bjdiesel

Here are few of my rig the only other items in my "fleet" are a few shovels, buckets of sand and a snowblower...lol. But for a one man army it works


----------



## JaimeG

Hey bjdiesel, what happens to the snow and rain that get into your stacks at night?


----------



## Mark13

JaimeG;764253 said:


> Hey bjdiesel, what happens to the snow and rain that get into your stacks at night?


Most guys drill a pin hole in the lowest point of the exhaust to let the water run out. If you get enough water down there to create problems in the motor I think you should be looking for a boat. And the snow should melt pretty quick once you start the truck if there is any in there.

Or maybe he parks in the garage.


----------



## Burkartsplow

pohouse;762666 said:


> Love the site. Thought I'd post some pics of my '81 Ford L-800 dump I bought last fall for my contracting work. It's an old municipal truck, 429 ci, 5 speed manual, central hydraulics, well maintained. Had a plow hitch on the front as you can see, but no plow came with the truck when I bought it. It was an exhaustive search, but I finally found (on ebay...go figure) the exact plow I was looking for. Monroe 10', smallest plow they make. Had to go to Michigan to pick it up. Weighed 1600 lbs. Once home, I added hydraulics for power angle and the set up works great. Needless to say, I do commercial lots and streets for an HOA.


That plow looks in great shape. was it new or slightly used. good fine you have there.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

You need to leave a hole at the bottom anyway for condensation


----------



## pohouse

Burkartsplow;764264 said:


> That plow looks in great shape. was it new or slightly used. good fine you have there.


The plow had seen some municipal use, but yes, it's in very good shape. The scraper blade was near new. During my search I found numerous old municipal plows, most were $2K - 4K for beat up, rusted stuff. I couldn't believe it when I saw it on ebay for only $850! I think it took me all of 15 seconds to buy it. Consider that the truck was a real bargain at 3K, I'd say I started turning a profit somewhere during the 2nd storm!


----------



## S-205

pohouse;764329 said:


> The plow had seen some municipal use, but yes, it's in very good shape. The scraper blade was near new. During my search I found numerous old municipal plows, most were $2K - 4K for beat up, rusted stuff. I couldn't believe it when I saw it on ebay for only $850! I think it took me all of 15 seconds to buy it. Consider that the truck was a real bargain at 3K, I'd say I started turning a profit somewhere during the 2nd storm!


Haha seems like an awesome deal to me. How come it took you so long to buy?


----------



## bjdiesel

I have flappers for them. in those pics they are closed. I have left them off a few times with rain soot gets all over the truck with snow it will blow right out.


----------



## JaimeG

Did you make them or did you buy the flappers?


----------



## bjdiesel

I bought them through a semi truck parts site
http://www.iowa80.com/DirectionsWEB/webcart_home.php


----------



## riverwalkland

I don't think i'd want to listen to straight pipes at 3am if I was one of my customers


----------



## Zach

I wouldnt want to listen to any plow at 3 am.... might as well sound cool


----------



## bjdiesel

Ha thanks I think it sounds cool...I have not had any complaints as of yet. I do not have any drives in a "residential" area either. One of the bonuses of living out in the boonies.


----------



## mklawnman

A few other pics I took the other day of the 2 black trucks I have. And one pic of all 3 from December.


----------



## Zach

love that 250, nothing better than a 7.3 !!


----------



## mklawnman

I love it too, just couldnt find one that fit my budget back in November so I had to settle on the Chevy. But I love the 7.3 power tho pushes a ton even with the wings on the plow.


----------



## EGLC

this is how we plow snow in jerzey haha....NOT mine

the second one is a '08 F-550 extra cab I saw, as you can tell I was pretty board today (but it is my dream truck haha)....again NOT mine, sadly :crying:


----------



## mklawnman

That plow on that Hummer looks small haha. Both of those trucks are dream trucks to me.


----------



## EGLC

I'll try and get a picture of the owner of the company who plows the college I go to, he drives a bright yellow H2 with a towman whelen light bar and 8' western I believe....


----------



## 350-CHEVY

*1990 chevy k1500*

here is my truck may be ugly but runs like a top after the new engine and trans a few years back has over 500k km on it, sh cary's a 7.6 fot boss poly
























and i know the shop is a little messy i took the pics just after a big storm and just pushed everything out of the way so i could thaw out the truck


----------



## tom's snow pro

Big Earl needs to put a rock deflector on his hood, it would really make his front end look good.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs




----------



## miltonplower

nice truck's is that a diesel eatm?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

miltonplower;777163 said:


> nice truck's is that a diesel eatm?


no its a 5.4 v8 gasser but it does good for me. and i pull a lot of heavy stuff lol


----------



## miltonplower

kool i've got one of those there pretty good for plowing (or atleast for me)


----------



## Zach

I love me some Ford diesels


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

hey i love it for plowing and towing. i pull my 9klb fifth wheel without a problem. 6klb boat and pretty soon a very heavy backhoe lol


----------



## Zach

the 5.4 is a damn fine engine  (Ive got one in my F150)


----------



## miltonplower

ya i tow a bobcat trailer with mine and a bobcat so it's one tough truck


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

and my truck has 149,500 on it right now and the engine runs excellent and the tranny shifts like it is new (knock on wood)


----------



## miltonplower

LOL MINE"S GOT 215000kms runs great never had any problem's with the tranny transfer case or engine .(knock on wood)


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

wow lol i had to put head gaskets in mine at 130k but ever since it runs excellent. i had the heads shaved incase of warping. I did the exhuast manifolds. its good to go


----------



## Bay Boy

Thought I would add some of my pics. I have really enjoyed reading through the site. Keep up the great work..


----------



## gottaloveOT

New Ride

2009 F-350 V10
9' Western Plow
Snow-Ex 8500 Poly Spreader
Dump Box


----------



## Bay Boy

http://www.plowsite.com/picture.php?albumid=306&pictureid=2091


----------



## Bay Boy




----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

i'll help you fisher guys out


----------



## Zach

Why did they/you choose the V10 over the diesel? it makes the same power but diesels tipically last a lot longer and are more fuel efficient...


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

Zach;777674 said:


> Why did they/you choose the V10 over the diesel? it makes the same power but diesels tipically last a lot longer and are more fuel efficient...


who me? i have a 5.4


----------



## Zach

No I was referring to the 09 f350 a couple posts back, didnt notice there were other posts after it


----------



## Mark13

Zach;777677 said:


> No I was referring to the 09 f350 a couple posts back, didnt notice there were other posts after it


Might be due to purchase cost and how long they plan to keep the truck and how much they use it.

Or that the v10 is probably a safer bet and easier to work on then the 6.4. The v10 is known to last, the 6.4 is pretty new and not really proven for long life yet.


----------



## Zach

all good reasons...


----------



## gottaloveOT

Zach;777674 said:


> Why did they/you choose the V10 over the diesel? it makes the same power but diesels tipically last a lot longer and are more fuel efficient...





Mark13;777706 said:


> Might be due to purchase cost and how long they plan to keep the truck and how much they use it.
> 
> Or that the v10 is probably a safer bet and easier to work on then the 6.4. The v10 is known to last, the 6.4 is pretty new and not really proven for long life yet.


Because the people who would use it during the non-snow times are dumb and would probably not blow the engine up. I will be using it during the winter and would have prefered the diesel but we get what is purchased for us.


----------



## Zach

yeah a lot of people dont understand that you have tom treat a diesel differently than a gasser...


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs




----------



## Zach

nice truck, I just got an F150 5.4L 4x4 myself.... But I dont think this ones gonna be doing much plowing


----------



## miltonplower

you could probally stick a 7.5 fisher or western on the front of that f-150


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

very nice truck. classey looking ;-)


----------



## Zach

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;779625 said:


> very nice truck. classey looking ;-)


She's too purdy to be snow plowin!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

Zach;779627 said:


> She's too purdy to be snow plowin!


no such thing as too pretty to plow with


----------



## miltonplower

i have to agree


----------



## got-h2o

A recent one of "my" truck. They're all mine, but this is my daily driver


----------



## nickv13412

got-h2o;779675 said:


> A recent one of "my" truck. They're all mine, but this is my daily driver


sweeeeeeeeeet


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

got-h2o;779675 said:


> A recent one of "my" truck. They're all mine, but this is my daily driver


I'll trade ya ;-)


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

I need to get the ballast out and wash the thing







whole rig.


----------



## Skid Mark

bradhespe;638397 said:


> Ready for the snow to hit Chicago.


Whats the switch that says truck / plow for


----------



## JaimeG

Skid Mark;783368 said:


> Whats the switch that says truck / plow for


Headlights maybe,


----------



## Skid Mark

JaimeG;783373 said:


> Headlights maybe,


ohh i use western so theres no need for a switch my plow lights turn on if the plows connected and the trucks lights are on.:waving:


----------



## JaimeG

Skid Mark;783385 said:


> ohh i use western so theres no need for a switch my plow lights turn on if the plows connected and the trucks lights are on.:waving:


So what's if for?


----------



## miltonplower

turn the pump on/off maybe?


----------



## sven_502

Skid Mark;783385 said:


> ohh i use western so theres no need for a switch my plow lights turn on if the plows connected and the trucks lights are on.:waving:


On my unimount the lights are operated by a seperate switch, I think the newer ultramounts are automatic though.


----------



## Mark13

sven_502;783417 said:


> On my unimount the lights are operated by a seperate switch, I think the newer ultramounts are automatic though.


My unimount lights operate just like my truck ones, no seperate switch.


----------



## [email protected]

Here Im gonna throw this thread way off...this is what Im driving LOL...


----------



## sven_502

Couple of mine from 10 mins ago

















And two pics of the truck I WISH I had.


----------



## wild bill

*plow put away*

couple pic's cleaned up ,sprayed down and put away .


----------



## sven_502

wild bill;783484 said:


> couple pic's cleaned up ,sprayed down and put away .


What do you have done to the front end? It doesnt even squat lol.


----------



## wild bill

*front end*

no ballast at this time and about three turns on the bar's .


----------



## Mark13

sven_502;783495 said:


> What do you have done to the front end? It doesnt even squat lol.


Mine doesn't really squat either. 3/4ton or 1ton tbars, 3/4ton leaf packs, and a couple turns on the tbars, really doesn't know the plow is there.


----------



## Mr. Plow74

*2009 3500hd*

Here is my new truck. I do need advice on plows and lights.

Thanks, Mike


----------



## 09dieselguy

sven_502;783454 said:


> Couple of mine from 10 mins ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And two pics of the truck I WISH I had.


i passed that green duramax tuesday in michigan.


----------



## Mark13

bogginboy;783813 said:


> i passed that green duramax tuesday in michigan.


There's probably a few hundred of those green dmax's cruising around all over the world,lol.


----------



## polvoson

*The Mog*

Hey guys
Here is the beast I am hoping to plow with this winter. The big box is coming off next week and a custom tube frame will take its place. The V box is going on the frame. 
There are some vids on Youtube, just search for polvoson.


----------



## Skid Mark

thats cool you must plow in style because its a mercedes


----------



## polvoson

As soon as I learn to plow I'll let you know.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs




----------



## BlackIrish

*F350*


Trying to decide on SS Fisher V or ??


----------



## jayman3

BlackIrish;785181 said:


> Trying to decide on SS Fisher V or ??


Paul that truck look's sick.I know where there is a almost brand new fisher xblade for that beast.


----------



## miltonplower

get a boss v plow!!!


----------



## JaimeG

I say Stainless Steel Fisher V and some wheels and tires, maybe even a small lift. Nice truck by the way!!!


----------



## Quality SR

Beautiful truck Paul. What a nice looking Ford. I say a 9'2" Boss VTX.


----------



## tojay22

pics of the new wheels and tires. let me know if you guys like them,


----------



## JaimeG

Is it lifted, how does the plow sit?


----------



## Badgerland WI

*New Pulling Truck*

Here's my new towing machine...


----------



## tojay22

JaimeG;785494 said:


> Is it lifted, how does the plow sit?


yeah its lifted but i have a custom plow mount so the plow still sits right.


----------



## JaimeG

Badgerland WI;785674 said:


> Here's my new towing machine...


How much $$? Is it getting a plow?


----------



## Badgerland WI

I'm not sure on the plow yet... her intended mission was towing.
The dealer went $15K off sticker with all rebates, etc. There were not a whole lot of 1-ton duallies on any lots here in Wisconsin. The only options it does not have is the moonroof and rear seat DVD. I'm hoping that the new 6-speed auto trans holds-up as claimed. I'm loving the engine brake so far when pulling!

Out the door for $40K - I was happy for an brand new 09. I've converted almost all of the lighting to LED already and added some accessories.


----------



## JaimeG

Do you plan on adding performance mods?


----------



## Badgerland WI

Yeah... a little down the road once she's broken-in. I have a friend with an 09 3500 (non-dually) that has done extensive work to his... DPF delete, exhaust, programming, etc and has put down some ridiculous HP/TQ numbers. The Cummins is sooo restricted from the factory, its not even funny.

I'm not complaining about the 650ft/lbs tq at 1400 RPM box-stock though so far.


----------



## Mr. Plow74

*Need plow advice.*



Mr. Plow74;783807 said:


> Here is my new truck. I do need advice on plows and lights.
> 
> Thanks, Mike


I am thinking about the Western 8.5 Ultra Mount MVP Plus V-Plow for this truck. I can get it locally for $5000 installed. What do you guys think?


----------



## ATV Plow King

That would look bangin. And maybe the new tornado to go with it


----------



## Banksy

40k is a good deal for that. Sweet truck badger


----------



## tinffx

*Here is my new setup...*

Its an 87 GMC 2500. Its been go through completely. There's rust on the doors where my friend had his shop magnets. Otherwise it's not too rough. Its always been a work truck. I should have some better pics this weekend though. not bad for $1500 imho. Its got a meyer ST 90 blade that was buried in the shop when I was over there too


----------



## Nick Estes

94 gmc 1500 8ft western pro plow


----------



## Nick Estes

I just got this it's a 00' GMC 1500 Z71 & i plan on putin a plow on it any input as to what size i should go with. i'm considering the 7'6" western pro ultra mount set up


----------



## miltonplower

go with the boss 7.6' v plow!!!!(with some timbern's)


----------



## Newdude

Nick Estes;787470 said:


> I just got this it's a 00' GMC 1500 Z71 & i plan on putin a plow on it any input as to what size i should go with. i'm considering the 7'6" western pro ultra mount set up


Might I suggest uploading your pic on here using Photobucket?? Not everyone here is your Myspace friend lol haha.


----------



## Nick Estes

I just got this 00' GMC 1500 Z71 and i wana hear some input as to which kind of plow i should go i'm think towards the 7.5 western pro ultra mount i do alot oif commercial plowing so the tougher the better

94' gmc 1500 Z71 8ft unimount 
02' Polaris 500 48in blade
00'GMC 1500 Z71


----------



## Nick Estes

Heres my 94 from the time i bought it until now


----------



## Newdude

Nice stepside and awesome 94!! I think a 7'6" Pro Plus would sit nicely on that 2000.


----------



## JDWalkbehind

wow that's an awesome transformation. that 94 looks sweet:salute:


----------



## tls22

Nick Estes;788495 said:


> Heres my 94 from the time i bought it until now


That truck looks sweet...what type of tires and size?


----------



## Nick Estes

They are 285/75/16 goodyear wrangler mtrs on 16" MB wheels
there a lil pricey but they have amazing winter traction for a mt. i'm considering thegoodyear dura trac for my next tire though.


----------



## tls22

Nick Estes;788601 said:


> They are 285/75/16 goodyear wrangler mtrs on 16" MB wheels
> there a lil pricey but they have amazing winter traction for a mt. i'm considering thegoodyear dura trac for my next tire though.


Those are the tires i want to get...how have they weared? and if you dont mind me asking what did they cost?


----------



## Nick Estes

mine have about 20,000 on them and one long plow season and theres a lil more than half left.
out the door they were about $950


----------



## tls22

Nick Estes;788613 said:


> mine have about 20,000 on them and one long plow season and theres a lil more than half left.
> out the door they were about $950


Thanks nick....i def going to get those before the snow comes....truck looks sweet.....good luck this season


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

ahhh got bored cleaned the vehicles up today


----------



## miltonplower

do you have a lift on that truck??


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

miltonplower;789870 said:


> do you have a lift on that truck??


in what my truck?


----------



## ultimate plow

Heres mine all washed up. I put 4" blocks in the rear. Need to put my bigger shocks and coils in now


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

nice truck. you have the newer verison of mine lol. I only put the 07 headlights and grill on mine lol. I am gonna get another grill and the newer bumper so it looks better lol. My truck doesnt have a lift or anything. it just has factory blocks in it.


----------



## K1500 4x4

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;789878 said:


> nice truck. you have the newer verison of mine lol. I only put the 07 headlights and grill on mine lol. I am gonna get another grill and the newer bumper so it looks better lol. My truck doesnt have a lift or anything. it just has factory blocks in it.


get 1 inch bigger blocks in the rear. it will look better with some rake. just my opinion.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

K1500 4x4;789893 said:


> get 1 inch bigger blocks in the rear. it will look better with some rake. just my opinion.


I was thinking of putting bigger blocks in it all the way around. but towing the fifth wheel it might not be a good idea. I like trucks that sit level because then they dont look like they squat.


----------



## K1500 4x4

i dont know if its just me but it looks like it sits kinda low in the back. my truck sits way to high in the back im getting a 2.5 lift for the front.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

K1500 4x4;789905 said:


> i dont know if its just me but it looks like it sits kinda low in the back. my truck sits way to high in the back im getting a 2.5 lift for the front.


nah it doesnt squat in the back. in the one pic it looks like it does because my driveway slopes down right there where the conrete is. When I pored the conrete I sloped it for drainage reasons so it went away from the garage.


----------



## Mark13

ultimate plow;789876 said:


> Heres mine all washed up. I put 4" blocks in the rear. Need to put my bigger shocks and coils in now


Nice looking truck. Don't think I've ever seen it around.


----------



## K1500 4x4

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;789963 said:


> nah it doesnt squat in the back. in the one pic it looks like it does because my driveway slopes down right there where the conrete is. When I pored the conrete I sloped it for drainage reasons so it went away from the garage.


ah ok. i stiil think a little rake wouldnt hurt. nice truck though.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

K1500 4x4;790100 said:


> ah ok. i stiil think a little rake wouldnt hurt. nice truck though.


hahaha thanks. if my truck squated when I pull stuff I would raise it up a little. but the truck doesnt squat with a load on the front of back so. sits nice and level  still good looking for 152kmi on it haha


----------



## K1500 4x4

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;790104 said:


> hahaha thanks. if my truck squated when I pull stuff I would raise it up a little. but the truck doesnt squat with a load on the front of back so. sits nice and level  still good looking for 152kmi on it haha


you havent gotten a tick in the motor yet ? my friends have the 5.4s and they have real bad valve tick with only 60k and there maintained very well and not beatin on. my truck sits high.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

152kmi on it. motor purs. doesnt make a sound. And I use it to work trust me lol. I do little trucking with it. I pull boats out of storage for people and unwinterize them for them and I will put them in the water for them and in the fall I will take them out. Its just a little gig I do. I have pulled a 10klb sea ray before it really never struggled. The only thing getting ready to go is the trans. It sucks having a superduty and having to baby it when pulling something. But I will fix it by the end of summer no doubt because I'm not taking the chance of it going while plowing.








it squats a little bit with my fiver on it but that weighs a little less then 10k


----------



## K1500 4x4

what did you use to wire up the newer headlights ?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

K1500 4x4;790142 said:


> what did you use to wire up the newer headlights ?


I have the old headlights and sockets in them for now. I got those brigh HID lights with the headlights when I bought them. but I need to get the newer sockets off an 05-07. The only big problem is. You have to hack the header panel up to get the headlights to fit. The easiest thing to do is to buy a header panel from a 05-07 truck so you dont cut your header panel up. I plan on buying the newer bumper for it so I will have to buy a new grill because I had to cut the other one. I will sooner or later buy newer rims too  I was just wandering around on a forum I use to go on awhile ago. And here are pics I found the day after I brought my truck home. Truck looked small compared to now. it looks tougher now with all the stuff I put on it. Just to think I paid $8400 for it with 120k on it with a 8ft mm2 plow and it was only 3 years old.


----------



## K1500 4x4

i cut my grill also. i am going to be buying a header panel ligt package off ebay but i havent been able to figure out the wireing for the lights and locate a newer bumper.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

K1500 4x4;790205 said:


> i cut my grill also. i am going to be buying a header panel ligt package off ebay but i havent been able to figure out the wireing for the lights and locate a newer bumper.


I am gonna get the newer light sockets so I can use my HID's. I want a new bumper. Isn't cutting the grill such a pain? you had a worse one you had one with the chrome haha. thats where my headlights came from. $100 for both with the bright HID bulbs. and then I bought the mirrors for i think they were $150 for both. They are heated power mirrors. I kno I have seen head panels on ebay oem ones for like $50


----------



## K1500 4x4

im looking for a converter plug. cutting my grille took me about an hour it was easy for me i seperated the mesh and cut them seperatly it made things easy.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

K1500 4x4;790220 said:


> im looking for a converter plug. cutting my grille took me about an hour it was easy for me i seperated the mesh and cut them seperatly it made things easy.


I didnt have to cut the mesh on my grill. If you by any chance find a converter plug let me know.


----------



## K1500 4x4

i think i found one of powerstrokefoum.org but i am looking into more first i will let u know for sure when i find one. there out there.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

K1500 4x4;790230 said:


> i think i found one of powerstrokefoum.org but i am looking into more first i will let u know for sure when i find one. there out there.


alright thanks I will do a little search myself.


----------



## doo-man

Last years truck, Waiting for the plow to arrive for the new truck !!!!!


----------



## Shortstuff

*My '04 Ram with new Fisher*

I'm ready!


----------



## Newdude

doo-man;794015 said:


> Last years truck, Waiting for the plow to arrive for the new truck !!!!!


Wow, the gray one is really clean! What year is it?


----------



## Milwaukee

91 Bronco
Got for steal
expect bad heads due overheat cause all exhaust valves seizure then oil got hot and burn on surface. It would start but no power.

Still think what to put plow on this western unimount or Boss RT3


----------



## doo-man

Newdude;794631 said:


> Wow, the gray one is really clean! What year is it?


It's an 88 !!!! Shes as clean now as the day she came off the assembly line maybe cleaner !!!!


----------



## pbjunkie92

My first plow truck.


----------



## Willy61

*And so it begins.*

Alrighty, just picked up this truck today. '89 K3500. Got it for $1000. I made a post about a year ago asking about the truck. The owner wanted 2000 then. I called him a couple weeks ago to see if he still had it. Yup.

So this year I'm gonna get my own business going while I'm still working for someone else. The plow is a 7.5 footer. I'd prefer about a foot bigger, but this is what I could afford to start out with. I'm just waiting for the magnetic signs to arrive and Willy's Lawn & Snow will be open for business soon.


----------



## Nick Estes

willy u should take and ruff up the paint and go buy some bedliner in the spray can it'll make it look even better. but anyways nice truck for the money





Estes Outdoor Services
94 GMC K1500 8ft uni
02 polaris 4ft blade
00 sierra


----------



## GK Snow Removal

Are BOSS plows the choice for this page?


----------



## AndyTblc

GK Snow Removal;796410 said:


> Are BOSS plows the choice for this page?


Boss plows are probly the best i've used, I've used boss, western, and sno-way and blizzard and by far boss is the best.


----------



## towpro570

WILLY looks like my truck i got a 89 k3500 same green fisher plow 454 eng 5spd trans 89 k miles with swenson in bed i bought it with out spreader for $ 1500


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

Milwaukee;794644 said:


> 91 Bronco
> Got for steal
> expect bad heads due overheat cause all exhaust valves seizure then oil got hot and burn on surface. It would start but no power.
> 
> Still think what to put plow on this western unimount or Boss RT3


wow mil that is a clean truck. that is about a 90-91 correct? by clean I mean there is not much rust. Just over the rear wheel i see. I would go with a western tho


----------



## GK Snow Removal

nice trucks and plows guys


----------



## snocrete

GK Snow Removal;796620 said:


> nice trucks and plows guys


why dont you post some pics?


----------



## Milwaukee

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;796567 said:


> wow mil that is a clean truck. that is about a 90-91 correct? by clean I mean there is not much rust. Just over the rear wheel i see. I would go with a western tho


90 bronco 5.0L with AOD. got for $450 plus extra 5.0L too

I almost bought 91 bronco xlt 5.8L it running but TOO ROT but you look it look fine but when you open door no rocker or floor.

It was piece of junk and didn't feel safe for have 5 passengers ride with me

so that why I decide pick this but not running.

You should look at rocker there are NO rust or rot it look like it came from South. How it used to have those stepbar but owner remove before I bought it.

What I need is get 5.0L run and find good tailgate since my tailgate is WORST shape than this bronco look.


----------



## Willy61

towpro570;796509 said:


> WILLY looks like my truck i got a 89 k3500 same green fisher plow 454 eng 5spd trans 89 k miles with swenson in bed i bought it with out spreader for $ 1500


Nice, mine's got the 454 but the tranny is the 3 speed auto. The one thing that sucks is the odometer is broken, so no one knows the mileage on the engine. I do know, according the guy I bought it from, that in the last 6 years it's had maybe 9000 miles put on it. He pretty much only used it to plow some apartments that he rents out. The guy before him used it to plow just one big estate.

He also said it uses oil. Besides that, so far so good. I just took off the plow tonight and I might drive it to work tomorrow (32 miles) to see how it drives and what not. I should take the wife for a spin with it, it's our anniversary tomorrow.


----------



## Grass Master

milwaukee;794644 said:


> 91 bronco
> got for steal
> expect bad heads due overheat cause all exhaust valves seizure then oil got hot and burn on surface. It would start but no power.
> 
> Still think what to put plow on this western unimount or boss rt3


rt 3 rt 3 rt 3


----------



## got-h2o

Not a plow or plowing pic, but here's one thing I did today. Been doing a little cleaning up out back, new fence, etc. Decided to pull a couple of trees to make room for the pond


----------



## Mark13

That's an awfully big christmas tree. Don't ya think it's going to be a bit tough to get in the living room?


----------



## got-h2o

Mark13;797273 said:


> That's an awfully big christmas tree. Don't ya think it's going to be a bit tough to get in the living room?


Lol, I figured if I started jamming it in there now, it should be all set by Christmas!!!


----------



## dieseld

Hope you have a good vaccuum!


----------



## Mark13

Dieseld, got any pics of your fleet? I know it's all really nice looking stuff!


----------



## dieseld

Mark13;797393 said:


> Dieseld, got any pics of your fleet? I know it's all really nice looking stuff!


No thanks, Im not ready for that.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

1995 Ford F-350 XL


----------



## wallster

*My 2003 F250*

I haven't owned a plow truck in years but I'm ready this year. Nothing special, just a 2003 F250 Lariat (56K miles) with a curtis snowpro 3000 plow (that came with the truck). I changed the hydraulic fluid, gave it a quicky paint job, cleaned all the connections and coated them with dielectric grease (the lights needed some wiring attention but everything seems to work well now). I'm installing new ball joints and u-joints in the front end of the truck so hopefully, there wont be any surprises this winter.


----------



## RangerDogg

You will really enjoy plowing with that .I had 03 f250 with curtis .Loved mine. Good luck


----------



## Newdude

wallster;800692 said:


> I haven't owned a plow truck in years but I'm ready this year. Nothing special, just a 2003 F250 Lariat (56K miles) with a curtis snowpro 3000 plow (that came with the truck). I changed the hydraulic fluid, gave it a quicky paint job, cleaned all the connections and coated them with dielectric grease (the lights needed some wiring attention but everything seems to work well now). I'm installing new ball joints and u-joints in the front end of the truck so hopefully, there wont be any surprises this winter.


Nice truck. What motor does it have?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs




----------



## wallster

Newdude;800828 said:


> Nice truck. What motor does it have?


It has the 5.4 (with an intake leak... currently apart and being fixed). Most of the Lariats are diesels but this one belonged to a friend so the price was right.

wally


----------



## towpro570

looks like the plow needs new cutting edge see [email protected]


----------



## Nick Estes

all cleaned up and waiting for this season. got the plow all torn down and geting it blasted and powder coated also installing a new pivot bolt

http://mediaservices.myspace.com/services/media/embed.aspx/m=46157945,t=1,mt=video


----------



## miltonplower

nice truck looks clean keep us updated on how the plow goes..


----------



## garyparr8

*2009 Chevy 2500HD - 7"6' Western Pro*

my new truck what do you think?


----------



## Nick Estes

i love it my next is gona be a ext cab long bed like that but red or black. your gona love that plow too my dads got the same one


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

garyparr8;802307 said:


> my new truck what do you think?


i think you should of got a ford


----------



## AndyTblc

KGRlandscapeing;802314 said:


> i think you should of got a ford


I think you need your mouth washed out with soap


----------



## garyparr8

thanks nickestes its a great truck i cant wait for snow and a guy in my town has the same truck but black and its a good looking truck....and GM all day every day!


----------



## towpro570

G.M.C. & CHEVY what else can you say but the best [ nothin works like a CHEVY truck]:salute: and beats this with a FORD prsport


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

here's my 250


----------



## K1500 4x4

did you end out getting that plug adapter ?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

K1500 4x4;802632 said:


> did you end out getting that plug adapter ?


ya man haha. so much brighter now. when you do the transfer def get the lights.


----------



## K1500 4x4

awsome im glad that worked out for you.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

ya thanks for pointing them out to me man lol


----------



## K1500 4x4

yeah no problem now i also know they work haha.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

hahahahahaha they work real good. i recommend them any day. plug and play


----------



## William B.

Here are a couple that my g/f took the other day.


----------



## ondagawood

Here's some pics (sorry it might be too many, but it was easy to post it this way)

http://s430.photobucket.com/albums/qq25/ondagawood/GMC Truck/

the plow is in the shed  (honest)


----------



## dlstelma

My new accessory to my 98...can't wait to use it!


----------



## snocrete

Looks nice, also noticed the backdrag edge..welcome to plowsite!


----------



## CAT 245ME

That is a VERY clean looking 2500, I wish my 98 2500 looked that good. Are you the origional owner?


----------



## dlstelma

CAT 245ME;808807 said:


> That is a VERY clean looking 2500, I wish my 98 2500 looked that good. Are you the origional owner?


Thanks for the compliments....I get that alot. I am the original owner. Purchased it in March 1998. It has the 454 with the 3.73 rear end. Believe it or not, the beige interior looks better than the outside....it's like brand new inside. I use the Husky liner floor mats to keep it clean. The exterior has some scratches. Got to expect that for being in use for 11years. It has 136k miles on the odometer. The truck has always been in Michigan. There's no rust anywhere (doors, tailgate, etc). It was undercoated when new...and to keep it going rust free, I spray the doors with WD40 often (especially during the winter months).


----------



## cet

That is the cleanest 1998 I have ever seen. Try spraying the doors with Fluid Film 1 winter. You will surprised how long it will stay. 

Is this the first year you are going to plow with it?


----------



## Milwaukee

dlstelma;808531 said:


> My new accessory to my 98...can't wait to use it!


Can't believe but that is NICE truck I have see.

You should do rustproof on that truck.


----------



## dlstelma

cet;808874 said:


> That is the cleanest 1998 I have ever seen. Try spraying the doors with Fluid Film 1 winter. You will surprised how long it will stay.
> 
> Is this the first year you are going to plow with it?


I have plowed a time or two but this will be the first time with this truck.


----------



## JaimeG

New truck, bought it a few days ago.


----------



## YardMedic

*2009 f-350*

New to me this year. 8' Fisher being transferred over from old to new(er) truck here


----------



## snocrete

very nice looking trucks guys!!!! I plan to replace my daily driver next year with a new super duty wesport....I'm thinking a SRW F350 reg. cab long bed.


----------



## Cansnowblower

*60" Bercomac blower on GMC Tracker*

Hi, 
Great site! I'm sure I'll learn a lot from you all!
I have used the Bercomac on a 660 Yamaha Grizzly for two years to clear the 1 mile private road to my lake property, but it was really too much for the ATV especially on the hills.
Bought the Tracker for Can$400 including new snow tires this summer and with a little TLC it runs great. The body is a little rotten but should last as a snow removal vehicle for years. 
As you can see from the photos, I've made it "quick disconnect" and everything is fully controlled from inside.
This winter is going to much more civilized with a heater, radio and lots move traction.


----------



## wannabeplowing

Here is my 1999 F150. Just need to find a plow for it as this will hopefully be my first winter plowing for myself (as a Sub). I do love my truck can't beat the FORDS!!!


----------



## Shaw

Here my truck that I just brought a few hours ago. I m a Ford guy and I would never think that I would buy a Dodge but for the price you can't say no anyways its a 2001 Dodge Ram 1500 V8 with a 8 foot box and a Western plow but I dont really know anything about it right now. Its has rust around the truck. Its not a bad truck it only has 228K and a rebuild tranny and where can I get original Western paint, because that plow needs works.


----------



## jomama45

Shaw;810454 said:


> Here my truck that I just brought a few hours ago. I m a Ford guy and I would never think that I would buy a Dodge but for the price you can't say no anyways its a 2001 Dodge Ram 1500 V8 with a 8 foot box and a Western plow but I dont really know anything about it right now. Its has rust around the truck. Its not a bad truck it *only has 228K *and a rebuild tranny and where can I get original Western paint, because that plow needs works.


That's the attitude! I think that may actually be a little higher average than normal. If you plan on plowing full time with the set-up, make sure you have a back-up plan. I used to plow with a 93 GMC with 250K with an old Unimount, & can tell you from experience, things WILL break on occasion, usually when you need the truck most. Don't get me wrong though, I sold the truck to my brother cheap for a back-up. Instead, he added wings to the plow again & put one of the V-box salters in the back!


----------



## Shaw

jomama45;810467 said:


> That's the attitude! I think that may actually be a little higher average than normal. If you plan on plowing full time with the set-up, make sure you have a back-up plan. I used to plow with a 93 GMC with 250K with an old Unimount, & can tell you from experience, things WILL break on occasion, usually when you need the truck most. Don't get me wrong though, I sold the truck to my brother cheap for a back-up. Instead, he added wings to the plow again & put one of the V-box salters in the back!


Yea I understand what about your say. I m going to get the plow service next month and replace the old for the new


----------



## DakotaDarron

R&R Yard Design;361828 said:


> heres my 2000 F250 with a 2inch lift and many extras


im sure you get this alot... but ... nice rack lol


----------



## AiRhed

> 60" Bercomac blower on GMC Tracker
> Hi,
> Great site! I'm sure I'll learn a lot from you all!
> I have used the Bercomac on a 660 Yamaha Grizzly for two years to clear the 1 mile private road to my lake property, but it was really too much for the ATV especially on the hills.
> Bought the Tracker for Can$400 including new snow tires this summer and with a little TLC it runs great. The body is a little rotten but should last as a snow removal vehicle for years.
> As you can see from the photos, I've made it "quick disconnect" and everything is fully controlled from inside.
> This winter is going to much more civilized with a heater, radio and lots move traction.


That's friggen fantastic! Awesome job on the wiring, switches etc. You took some time and it shows, well thought out on the quick disconnect.


----------



## FEFMedia

2008 F350. Still Missing the Plow but working to get one for this season.


----------



## Advantage

FEFMedia Awesome truck, What you gonna put on it?


----------



## FEFMedia

Advantage;811541 said:


> FEFMedia Awesome truck, What you gonna put on it?


Thanks!  I am trying to get a used Western 8 foot or Hiniker 8 foot.. the reason for the 8 foot is it seems I do a lot of Bank parking lots. The 8 foot blade just fits down the lanes . I guess thats why the companies I plowed for with there trucks trusted me to do the bank parking lots right and not hit anything.


----------



## Cansnowblower

AiRhed;810965 said:


> That's friggen fantastic! Awesome job on the wiring, switches etc. You took some time and it shows, well thought out on the quick disconnect.


Thanks AiRhed, total time about 25 hours. The trailer plugs work really well, the big red light is low oil pressure for the Honda and the switches control the winch up/down, chute up/down, left/right and drive engage/off.

I purchased the Bercomac on ebay for $2500 and the Tracker for $400 and have about $100 in bits and bobs, so not a bad rig for $4K


----------



## 91AK250

an updated pic of the truck, she needs a good coat of wax before winter. shows the alum wheels and little bit bigger tires i picked up hella cheap on CL.


----------



## schutti86

Here's mine!: 2003 GMC 2500HD, 8' Fisher, cutting edge and lights to come!! :redbounce


----------



## WIPensFan

schutti86;813981 said:


> Here's mine!: 2003 GMC 2500HD, 8' Fisher, cutting edge and lights to come!! :redbounce


Must be the STEALTH version


----------



## miltonplower

lol yeah i kno


----------



## naturalgreen

new sierra plowless for now


----------



## mtnside

*toyota*

here is something different for all of you.

my 2000 toyota 4runner with a western unimount

let it snow!


----------



## ADLAWNCUTTERS

*My trucks*

Here's the picture:


----------



## FEFMedia

ADLAWNCUTTERS;821584 said:


> Here's the picture:
> 
> View attachment 59284


Nice picture.. Not my trucks but I am putting it for desktop background. Im a Ford guy!

Of course I will need to crop and edit a few things


----------



## L&S Cont.

*My Baby*

Waiting for snow. tymusic


----------



## cfdeng7

http://s683.photobucket.com/albums/vv191/cfdeng7/

my rigs


----------



## JaimeG

I like your setup L&S.


----------



## asps4u

Great looking setup L&S,  I'm getting the same plow installed next week wesport


----------



## dakotaskustoms

Just picked it up yesterday ...


----------



## blm86

ready to try her out


----------



## JCI Trans

L&S that superduty looks sharp with the larger rims and low pro BF's. Very nice!


----------



## asps4u

blm86 looks good...gotta love the look of a shiny new plow!


----------



## cornish

*my new beast*

its an 02 dodge ram sport 2500 with no less then the infamous cummins


----------



## Nick Estes

cornish how do u like them blades im considering one in the near future


----------



## JaimeG

Hey cornish, are you BulldogPS? Nice F-550, I want that same plow on our F-350. (soon)


----------



## icebreaker

*Pictures of some of my equipment from 2008!*

Finally was able to get some of my pictures, couldn`t figure out how to do it for a year. My son helped me figure it out, and we will post updated equipment pictures soon.


----------



## cornish

sorry guys i didnt put the right pictures up thats not mine the pictuers look the same when i was browsing for them, i saved those pics for the plow i was buying pics will be up shortly


----------



## Brucester1

*My new plow truck*


----------



## cfdeng7

hey brucester1 looks like ur feet are set alittle bit high. i can see them from underneath the cutting edge. imo id use as a door stop in the garage or something i dont plow tith them but if u want to use them just make sure they are adjusted properly. nice looking setup though


----------



## Brucester1

i don't use the feet either. i just pulled the plow out of the garage. i just keep 'em on to keep the cutting edge off the cement. thanks for the advice tho' it is appreciated.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

here a pic of the 350 moving some brush out of my backyard.


----------



## diesel dave 04

here are my 2 I have to get some new pics


----------



## Clevername

Not the best pic - but it's my very first plow set up! A few things to finish up to get ready for snow.... But I am ready. Being a 1500 - I was surprised on how well it "sits" under full load of the plow......

Picked the plow up at the begining of this summer for $700. That included everything - plow, lights, mount, controller and harness. I think I did okay on the deal! 

I just need to get some ballast in the back and I am ready for Old Man Winter!

1998 Chevy K1500
Western Plow


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

loaded with 3 ton of wet mud


----------



## BlackIrish

Almost ready.


----------



## 04HD Western

Nice looking truck


----------



## jmac5058

I dont know if its cause im from new england but nothing looks sweeter than a ssxv.


----------



## 02DURAMAX

cornish;831308 said:


> sorry guys i didnt put the right pictures up thats not mine the pictuers look the same when i was browsing for them, i saved those pics for the plow i was buying pics will be up shortly


So Wheres the pics??


----------



## Arcticman

Let it SNOW!!!!


----------



## cfdeng7

that is quite the fleet there arctic man. nice equipment


----------



## jomama45

Nice looking fleet Artic. :salute:

Is the mini-bus for the shovel crew?


----------



## cfdeng7

hahha i was just thinking what the heck is the short bus for. makes a perfect shovel crew vehicle


----------



## asps4u

Awesome looking fleet Arcticman. Looks Like you're ready to go.


----------



## BlackIrish

Very impressive.
I really like the Arctic colored loader.


----------



## dheavychevy38

*The newest addition to the fleet*

03 2500hd 6.0 gas 8 ft ultra mount







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## C.Solan

Gotta love the 89' great truck


----------



## snocrete

This rig belongs 2 one of my subs....plow seems to be built well. 09 chevy 6.0, 10ft dropside dump & 9ft snow dogg w/ backdrag edge.


----------



## Nick Estes

please keep us informed on how the snowdogg holds up i am considering it to be my next plow


----------



## Scotty 2

Toys lol


----------



## timberseal

Just serviced and tested the plows today on the F350 and Excursion....... rained ALL DAY so at least I got something productive done.


----------



## towpro570

snocrete;842361 said:


> This rig belongs 2 one of my subs....plow seems to be built well. 09 chevy 6.0, 10ft dropside dump & 9ft snow dogg w/ backdrag edge.


looks like a 2wd drive and could use some help in the front end but its a good truck


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

sold the 350 to buy a play truck. So I bought a 98 f150 lariat here is the pic from the listing. It will eventually get a 3" body or suspension lift and 33's.


----------



## snocrete

towpro570;846004 said:


> looks like a 2wd drive and could use some help in the front end but its a good truck


It's 4wd & tbars turned almost all the way..... and that is what a stock chevy w/900lb??? plow looks like with no ballast.......i heard that chevy was turning there 4500 style trucks into more like what ford offers, and they would come with staight axle fronts? They need to do that in the 3500's.


----------



## sven_502

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;846008 said:


> sold the 350 to buy a play truck. So I bought a 98 f150 lariat here is the pic from the listing. It will eventually get a 3" body or suspension lift and 33's.


Thats funny, we just got this, its no lariat though, XL. Doesnt even have tilt steering. 4.6L V8 5 speed stick! 1998, got a few rust holes and 170,000 miles. Is yours a 5.4L automatic tailpipes?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

sven_502;846049 said:


> Thats funny, we just got this, its no lariat though, XL. Doesnt even have tilt steering. 4.6L V8 5 speed stick! 1998, got a few rust holes and 170,000 miles. Is yours a 5.4L automatic tailpipes?


not a bad truck. ya mine has the 5.4 engine


----------



## t-dawg1982

hi willy61 your 89 k3500 I was wondering if you could get a picture for me of where the plow mounts to the frame,I have a 92gmc 1500 and I have a 8ft fisher that came off a ford,I am trying to put it on my trk just need a pic of where to mount it,thanks alot if this is poss for you,also where is the pump mounted to under the hood?


----------



## sven_502

cool. My dad will be taking my yukon since he stays around the house and this will end up being my daily driver likely. I'm no ford fan, and no tilt steering is gay, but I think if I fix it up, maybe a loud exhaust, I might be able to tolerate it. maybe delete all the ford symbols lol. I do love 5 speed though. I'm quite appalled at the axle ratings though, its only rated 3200 front and rear i was like WHAT THE F****. My yukon is 3600/3750.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

sven_502;846059 said:


> cool. My dad will be taking my yukon since he stays around the house and this will end up being my daily driver likely. I'm no ford fan, and no tilt steering is gay, but I think if I fix it up, maybe a loud exhaust, I might be able to tolerate it. maybe delete all the ford symbols lol. I do love 5 speed though. I'm quite appalled at the axle ratings though, its only rated 3200 front and rear i was like WHAT THE F****. My yukon is 3600/3750.


haha no tilt that sucks. I plan on a 3 inch body lift, 33" tires and a flowmaster or something. Its gonna be a show truck  ya the weight rating sucks ehhh. im glad im not gonna plow with the 150 lol


----------



## sven_502

it just made me laugh because everybody hates on the half ton GM suspension and look what this is rated. Although it does sit a hell of alot higher. I dont really care what exhaust, they all sound good. If it wasnt so much damn money it'd be cool to swap the mustang 3 valve heads, but how much benefit that would be worth on a 170,000 mile truck I dont know. 220hp stock is kind of crappy, hopefully at least the gas mileage is half decent with the 5 speed. Main concern is bodywork first. It has those gay euro lights, but I know someone with an f250 that likes them and will trade for stock.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

sven_502;846094 said:


> it just made me laugh because everybody hates on the half ton GM suspension and look what this is rated. Although it does sit a hell of alot higher. I dont really care what exhaust, they all sound good. If it wasnt so much damn money it'd be cool to swap the mustang 3 valve heads, but how much benefit that would be worth on a 170,000 mile truck I dont know. 220hp stock is kind of crappy, hopefully at least the gas mileage is half decent with the 5 speed. Main concern is bodywork first. It has those gay euro lights, but I know someone with an f250 that likes them and will trade for stock.


wait do you have the 5.4 in ur truck???


----------



## sven_502

no, its the 5.4L with its nuts cut off. The 4.6L. Same engine just no balls. I menitoned it up the page a bit. No idea what rear gears its got, havent gone on the highway with it and no tachometer and havent looked at the diff.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

what kind of mileage you getting with the 4.6?


----------



## sven_502

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;846118 said:


> what kind of mileage you getting with the 4.6?


Haven't even driven it yet, its not saftied yet. Needs rear brakes and a few other things, may need cab corner work since its rusted through. I'll let you know once I try and get good mileage, the first tank is likely to be pretty bad, since I'll be seeing really how much lack of power it has. I'm expecting 15-16mpg avg, but again no idea what rear ratio its got.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

Ya I am picking up the truck monday. I have to trailer it because the brake line popped. And there are absolutely no brakes. So I am going to trailer it back monday fix the line and put it on the road and run it. I like it, it is very comfortable. It only has 99k original. I paid $2,000 for it. I paid the same for the 350 i had too lol


----------



## K1500 4x4

on those 150s you can easily fit 35's with a 3 inch body lift and a leveling kit my buddy has one and his tires dont rub with that setup.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

K1500 4x4;846146 said:


> on those 150s you can easily fit 35's with a 3 inch body lift and a leveling kit my buddy has one and his tires dont rub with that setup.


do you by any chance have pics of it?


----------



## sven_502

I'm thinking about some bigger tires, but the first concern is fixing the ****** body. 2 grand doesnt sound like a bad deal, we traded a camp trailer worth about 1000 bucks for this. Came with spare tires in excellent condition for winter on the stock steels, and whats on it.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

sven_502;846166 said:


> I'm thinking about some bigger tires, but the first concern is fixing the ****** body. 2 grand doesnt sound like a bad deal, we traded a camp trailer worth about 1000 bucks for this. Came with spare tires in excellent condition for winter on the stock steels, and whats on it.


that doesnt sound like too bad of a deal. I was going to buy a chevy or gmc with the 5.7 but this one came up and it was a very good deal i thought. So I went and looked at it and I was the first to see it and I bought it.


----------



## sven_502

Gm would've been prefered but this was what happened, hopefully it works out good.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

sven_502;846183 said:


> Gm would've been prefered but this was what happened, hopefully it works out good.


I will be honest. I have yet to have a bad experience with a ford. I have my 2003 F-250 with 155k on it with the 5.4. It is all original tranny and engine. I had to do head gaskets at 125k. The thing runs and shifts great. The 1995 F-350 I sold had 148k on it ran excellent. And this F-150 well has under 100k so I cant say anything yet lol.


----------



## sven_502

I have heard from many that the 5.4 is a problem child with spark plugs, but only from a certain year to certain year, but have also heard from many that they've had 4.6s run forever, I've heard 300,000 miles, I doubt I'll still have this truck when it hits 2. Maybe. I'll post up pictures of the rust later.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

sven_502;846195 said:


> I have heard from many that the 5.4 is a problem child with spark plugs, but only from a certain year to certain year, but have also heard from many that they've had 4.6s run forever, I've heard 300,000 miles, I doubt I'll still have this truck when it hits 2. Maybe. I'll post up pictures of the rust later.


ya my 5.4 hasnt spit any plugs yet atleast. I heard the 6.8 v10's are very known to spit plugs out.


----------



## K1500 4x4

i dont have pics of the actual truck bud there is a video on youtube of the same setup.


----------



## sven_502

What is the exhaust setup on that truck k1500 4x4? flowmaster what? 

I know a guy with a 6.8 v10, he had coil problems or something butother than that he loves it. He just doesnt like the 9mpg up or down hill empty or loaded lol. Its only a 2wd too.


----------



## sven_502

WOW, I'm reading the owners manual like anybody responsible would lol, and the gear ratios that came with this truck were 3.08 and 3.55. Lets hope I've got 3.55. but heres the real killer. The manual transmission 4x4 supercab is rated to tow 1700lbs with 3.08s, and 3000lbs with 3.55s. I'm disgusted. This truck better get insane gas mileage lol. I've pulled more than that with my atv lol.


----------



## K1500 4x4

i think its got flowmaster. the problem is the ford part haha. i only drive one cause of the engine thats in it.


----------



## Tom McDunnah

Scotty 2;844299 said:


> Toys lol


Scotty,post up a picture of that new "********" you gottymusic


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

sven_502;846237 said:


> WOW, I'm reading the owners manual like anybody responsible would lol, and the gear ratios that came with this truck were 3.08 and 3.55. Lets hope I've got 3.55. but heres the real killer. The manual transmission 4x4 supercab is rated to tow 1700lbs with 3.08s, and 3000lbs with 3.55s. I'm disgusted. This truck better get insane gas mileage lol. I've pulled more than that with my atv lol.


YOUR TELLING ME!!! I pulled a 3 ton boat with my quad lol. And I have the video to prove it. that 5.4 in that 150 better be able to pull a little weight lol


----------



## bravada75

topdog;714151 said:


> View attachment 50372
> 
> 
> View attachment 50373
> 
> couple pics of my stuff i snapped with my phone yesterday


big dog what kinnd of plow does he wear


----------



## Sub Zero

*1987 Ford F350*

the plow is in my garage with a fresh coat of paint


----------



## cpsnowremoval

nice truck sub zero 
i got the same year but its only a f150


----------



## Sub Zero

have you gotten any signs of snow up there in WI


----------



## cpsnowremoval

Sub Zero;847124 said:


> have you gotten any signs of snow up there in WI


northern wisconsin got some snow already
down where i live in extreme southern wi we have not seen any yet some nights get cold enough to snow though. I still have to fab up my plow frame and alot of painting so i dont really want snow yet


----------



## Sub Zero

i just painted mine. i used the meyer sno roll yellow paint for front of blade and painted the back of blade, frame, and rest of unit with that engine enamel and tell ya the truth the engine enamel is slicker than that expensive sno roll pain but anyway it looks real good since my plow is 10yrs old


----------



## Sub Zero

i have a small hole but i think im gonna put one of those poly inserts on my plow, does anyone have any feed back on those


----------



## cpsnowremoval

looks good i have the same plow. im looking where i can buy the meyers color


----------



## 91AK250

heres one i finished at work on friday, it got a flat bed and 7'6" V blade. the truck had been custom painted bright red. it went from the dealer, to the body shop to our shop all of 53 miles on her.

i have to say the paint matched the plow very well!


----------



## 02DURAMAX

91AK250;847726 said:


> heres one i finished at work on friday, it got a flat bed and 7'6" V blade. the truck had been custom painted bright red. it went from the dealer, to the body shop to our shop all of 53 miles on her.
> 
> i have to say the paint matched the plow very well!


Is that overspray on the bottom??


----------



## 02DURAMAX

mtnside;816863 said:


> here is something different for all of you.
> 
> my 2000 toyota 4runner with a western unimount
> 
> let it snow!


Nasty lookin!!!!


----------



## Scotty 2

Tom McDunnah;846421 said:


> Scotty,post up a picture of that new "********" you gottymusic


My "********" is to much for your eyes to handle :waving:


----------



## RAW Details




----------



## AiRhed

Here's my 99 Dodge Diesel in leaf plowing mode...


----------



## Banksy

Nice Dodge Airhed


----------



## 91AK250

02DURAMAX;848469 said:


> Is that overspray on the bottom??


yes, yes it is haha, they did a pretty good job but could have taped off alittle better.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

pics of the f150


----------



## resp-essentials

*Blackline ATV Plow Installed*

New Blackline ATV Plow installed on a HONDA Rincon 680.
Easy installation and the best ATV Plow that I have ever seen with 650lbs of downforce and a hydraulic power angling system! ussmileyflag


----------



## resp-essentials

*More Blackline Plow ATV Pictures*

A few more shots of the Blackline Plow...
Definately email me with any questions...looks really nice and I can't wait to plow with it. ussmileyflag


----------



## miltonplower

how much did that set-up run ya?


----------



## resp-essentials

*Blackline Plow Setup*

This runs about $1600 for the plow, electric lift actuator and hydraulic power angle.
The mounts are another $100
There are many options you can go for including a full hydraulic model...but that is rather expensive.
I think it is well worth it...I had a Cycle Country plow and by the time you buy everything you are at about $700 without the power angle. ussmileyflag


----------



## Snowdawg48865

*New plow*

2002 gmc 1500hd


----------



## DIRSHMAN63

Sorry I was sendiding out a question on wings for my wetern poly DIRSHMAN63


----------



## overtime

Pictures of the truck and plow. have a back rack now with new lights on it will get a picture of that soon. Its a Chevy Half Ton but it plows great 3 Years now


----------



## thesnowman269

GreatWhiteNorth;424206 said:


> Thought I would add my pics. I have realy enjoyed reading through the site. Keep up the great work.tymusic


how do u like that pull plow? iv been thinking about buying 1 or making 1


----------



## Case580M

current rig


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs




----------



## Unimog3300

*Unimog MB4/94 1976 Restored*

Hi,
I am Tom

Our Unimog 20 Speed forward & 8 Reverse

Our Plow is a Schmidt MF3.5
Will post soon


----------



## Badgerland WI

Schweet! Nice rig Tom and welcome to the board.


----------



## Case580M

Unimog3300;854116 said:


> Hi,
> I am Tom
> 
> Our Unimog 20 Speed forward & 8 Reverse
> 
> Our Plow is a Schmidt MF3.5
> Will post soon


Welcome Tom!

That unit made me drool all over my keyboard... LOL

I could only wish to have something like that.

How about some more pics of the Unimog along with more details?


----------



## Unimog3300

*Unimog*

Here are some pictures, we show this Mog in the summer at car shows and plow snow in the winter for Morris County NJ


----------



## stunter2boy79

thats a sweet plow truck there. i want one. lol how much do they go for?


----------



## Unimog3300

Thanks,
This is a '76 and it was a joint venture with Mercedes and Case tractor. The cab and motor are Mercedes and the drive train is case tractor. It had a Rail Road package on it when we got it.
Also had a rear mounted ditching machine on it.

They were $100,000 no attachments
Also has two hydraulic systems standard.


----------



## sjosephlawncare

dlstelma;808531 said:


> My new accessory to my 98...can't wait to use it!


I think I would have found a beater and left that one alone in the garage! That is way too nice to be plowing with.


----------



## dlstelma

Thanks! She's a daily driver and here's the future "workplace" with his and her chairs:








(I should have attached the handheld)


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Got the new plow on finally !


----------



## dieseld

dlstelma;854579 said:


> Thanks! She's a daily driver and here's the future "workplace" with his and her chairs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I should have attached the handheld)


If this truck is ever going for sale, please put me first on the list. I will take it tomorrow if you are ready to sell it.


----------



## doo-man

Well, I finally got a nice day to rearrange the storage and get a pic of the truck with salter n plow !


----------



## Mark13

dieseld;856455 said:


> If this truck is ever going for sale, please put me first on the list. I will take it tomorrow if you are ready to sell it.


It would look nice in your fleet with the green accessories.


----------



## dlstelma

dieseld;856455 said:


> If this truck is ever going for sale, please put me first on the list. I will take it tomorrow if you are ready to sell it.


HA. Where you at...California? That's a long drive. I've had a few questions on the switches I added....they're for the backup lights I installed below the rear bumper. It's sometimes difficult to see through the tinted glass.


----------



## sven_502

Add me to the list of people that want your truck lol.


----------



## thesnowman269

it took me about a week to look at the trucks posted on here. and holy crap theres some nice plow rigs on here. Id b to embarassed to post a picture of my truck now but Ill try and post one up sometime soon


----------



## Silverstreak




----------



## northeastrealty

*Here's Mine*

:yow!:Here's Mine!
1999 F-350 V-10 with 160K on it. 8Ft fisher
2008 F-350 Harley Davidson Limo Truck
2002 F-250 Ex.Cab w/ 8ft. fisher
2004 F-250 Crew Cab 6.0Diesel 8ft.fisher


----------



## CMA337

Crappy cell phone pic, but you get the idea.


----------



## cubplower

nice trucks guys!


----------



## thesnowman269

Heres a picture of my 98 F-250 light duty. iv added a back rack that i made myself and some lights since the picture was taken


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

thesnowman269;857588 said:


> Heres a picture of my 98 F-250 light duty. iv added a back rack that i made myself and some lights since the picture was taken


thats only the second one i have ever seen of those. a janitor at my middle school had a green one


----------



## thesnowman269

KGRlandscapeing;857680 said:


> thats only the second one i have ever seen of those. a janitor at my middle school had a green one


I have only seen 1 truck like it on the road. It was the same exact truck as mine same color and plow. His was alot less rusty tho. Still runs strong and is a great truck


----------



## stunter2boy79

Unimog3300;854296 said:


> Thanks,
> This is a '76 and it was a joint venture with Mercedes and Case tractor. The cab and motor are Mercedes and the drive train is case tractor. It had a Rail Road package on it when we got it.
> Also had a rear mounted ditching machine on it.
> 
> They were $100,000 no attachments
> Also has two hydraulic systems standard.


wish i could afford one of those. any pics of it pushing snow?


----------



## tmf lawn care

here the truck im get in about two weeks it get a 10 boos v


----------



## JaimeG

That thing's a beast tmf.


----------



## ultimate plow

That thing is a pig


----------



## MaineF250

thesnowman269;857588 said:


> Heres a picture of my 98 F-250 light duty. iv added a back rack that i made myself and some lights since the picture was taken


I had a '97 identical to that one until 2003, it was the same color and everything with a 4.6L. That thing took such a pounding in the time I owned it and ran great.


----------



## thesnowman269

Its a great truck i love it. mine has the 4.6 in it as well backed by a 5 speed manual. i hope to replace the body on it because its almost all rusted away and rebuild the 4.6


----------



## thesnowman269

heres a picture of it in its glory days (with a few scratches..... and a dent)


----------



## MaineF250

thesnowman269;858876 said:


> heres a picture of it in its glory days (with a few scratches..... and a dent)


yeah, 100% identical right down to the tires I think... I kinda miss that truck


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Here's what I'm workin with. I'll get some more. Found some pics in a file on the computer. Figure I would post them. These are from last year.


----------



## 02DURAMAX

tmf lawn care;857845 said:


> here the truck im get in about two weeks it get a 10 boos v


Thats huge!!!

Its 4x4 Right?


----------



## 02DURAMAX

SullivanSeptic;859172 said:


> Here's what I'm workin with. I'll get some more. Found some pics in a file on the computer. Figure I would post them. These are from last year.


Nice Dmax!!

Plow looks small!! Almost like a 7.5'


----------



## 02DURAMAX

CMA337;857436 said:


> Crappy cell phone pic, but you get the idea.


Very Nice man!!!!!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

02DURAMAX;859298 said:


> Nice Dmax!!
> 
> Plow looks small!! Almost like a 7.5'


Nope 8' 6" western


----------



## 02DURAMAX

SullivanSeptic;859313 said:


> Nope 8' 6" western


My 8' looks bigger....maybe cause of the angle on the pic...


----------



## Rubicon 327

SullivanSeptic;859172 said:


> Here's what I'm workin with. I'll get some more. Found some pics in a file on the computer. Figure I would post them. These are from last year.


Those H2's never get old looking to me!

Truck Looks Great!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

She is really dirty. The H2's are actually a polished chrome finish. I don't run them in the winter though. They will be comming off next week. Putting on stock wheels fro the next couple months. But I installed a tuner and exhaust, so I'm excited to see how it plows this year compared to last.


----------



## thesnowman269

MaineF250;858941 said:


> yeah, 100% identical right down to the tires I think... I kinda miss that truck


Its a great truck i love it


----------



## tmf lawn care

it 4x4 ussmileyflagussmileyflag


----------



## Peterbilt

TMF. What ever it is its just Bad AZZZZZ!!!

J.


----------



## M&S Property

We also just purchased a 2004 Chevy 3500 dump with under tail gate salter plow is soon to come.


----------



## MileHigh

02DURAMAX;859298 said:


> Nice Dmax!!
> 
> Plow looks small!! Almost like a 7.5'


That is for sure a 7 and a half


----------



## SullivanSeptic

BladeScape;859898 said:


> That is for sure a 7 and a half


U talkin about my plow? I swear it is an 8' 6". I'll post a pick of it tomorrow. Even says on the tag


----------



## cpsnowremoval

nice garage m&s that thing is huge


----------



## SullivanSeptic

BladeScape;859898 said:


> That is for sure a 7 and a half


Nope. It's an 8' 6". I am sure of it now.
Here is the tag and another pic from straight on.


----------



## ALC-GregH

SullivanSeptic;859916 said:


> U talkin about my plow? I swear it is an 8' 6". I'll post a pick of it tomorrow. Even says on the tag


you could put a tape measure on it and he'll still swear it's smaller.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yeah, I know. But I am dumb enough that they could have just sold me an 7 footer and put the 8' 6" tag on it. But I installed it my self and I am well aware that its bigger than 7. Its all good.


----------



## MileHigh

SullivanSeptic;860238 said:


> Yeah, I know. But I am dumb enough that they could have just sold me an 7 footer and put the 8' 6" tag on it. But I installed it my self and I am well aware that its bigger than 7. Its all good.


Sorry for doubting you man....I knew you had to know the actual size of your plow...just commenting on how much smaller it looked in that picture then an 8.6.





ALC-GregH;860230 said:


> you could put a tape measure on it and he'll still swear it's smaller.


What's that supposed to mean.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

No problem. Now lets just make it snow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bravada75

thats what she said


----------



## thesnowman269

heres some up to date pictures of my truck ready for the snow


----------



## WeDoSnowplowing

*Here are some i seen*

Ones I have seen


----------



## Elite_Maint

Here's a pic of my new TOY!

















it's gonna be wearing a 8'2 BOSS V blade! in a few days


----------



## highlander316

gas/diesel? 2500 or 3500? Looking good!


----------



## Elite_Maint

gas 2500HD


----------



## HotRod55

*What i use to move the white stuff*

Ive been using the Grizzly and the 60" blade for 2 years and just got the HTS for my pickup.


----------



## sn95vert




----------



## QKSnowRemoval

HotRod55;863761 said:


> Ive been using the Grizzly and the 60" blade for 2 years and just got the HTS for my pickup.


that hts looks good on there, what do u think of the plow so far, i know we will know more after we plow with it. but in general, cuz i got one as well


----------



## zerolatency

Finally i had some time when it was light out to take a couple pics... truck is not quite in winter form yet but i had to move the blade out to clean the garage.


----------



## ferdinand711

some pics from last year


----------



## WeDoSnowplowing

Nice trucks. Keep adding ? Does the plow block the Snowplow Lamps? Are the Snowplow Lamps high enough? They look nice & high.
My dream truck is a 1 ton H.D.or 2 ton non HD crew cab 4 X 4. With a sprerader on the back. So all the family can go. I can do the snowplowing & they can do the snow shoveling & sidewalks Ice Control.


----------



## HotRod55

QKSnowRemoval, it doesnt seem too bad. I need to upgrade my charging system on my truck but other than that it looks like it should be a really good plow. Have you got to use yours yet? I havent.


----------



## 02DURAMAX

zerolatency;864017 said:


> Finally i had some time when it was light out to take a couple pics... truck is not quite in winter form yet but i had to move the blade out to clean the garage.


Man those light look just like this,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## zerolatency

02DURAMAX;865712 said:


> Man those light look just like this,,,,,,,,,,


lol, true story.


----------



## PLOWINHD

Just grabbed this beauty.. It's my first plow season on my own but I had no choice I needed a V Plow, and naturally when I saw this piece of engineering sitting there I couldn't resist, I can't wait to use it..I've got a back rack now too with lights everywhere I'll get some pics of them soon


----------



## CaptainSmokey

Hi name is craig .new to the site but been doing snow removal for a few years now here my 2006 dodge 2500 with a 5.9 . and the new Boss 8ft


----------



## topdog

New to me this week 01 F350 XLT Powerstroke. Ordered a new Western for it today. Should have it on in a few weeks.


----------



## woodhe

*mini truck 10" snowfall*

10" snowfall in N. IL. Suzuki Carry with 60" plow[email protected]


----------



## Mark13

That looks like a pretty sweet little rig you got there. Your not to far from me, I'm near Woodstock.


----------



## woodhe

*Suzuki Carry*

Your right ... fun little truck.
Plow fits in a 2" receiver ... 2-3 min to hook it up. Trucks get used year around ... no snow yet!


----------



## brad96z28

just got the new xv on today


----------



## Farmall Teen

BLIZZARD BUSTER;397471 said:


> Here's some more pics of some of our fleet-----
> 
> Judi


I like you loader, we have the same thing on the farm. We use ours to do a lot of snow moving also, although we don't have a blade for it.


----------



## snowman6

here is my old faithful 84 gmc with 8 foot western cable style plow just waiting for the snow payup


----------



## snowchik1

Nice set up...hope to see you on the road sometime good luck this season


----------



## Sabsan84

tmf lawn care;857845 said:


> here the truck im get in about two weeks it get a 10 boos v


Dont buy that truck without taking a very, very close look at that 7 speed spicer, it is a ticking time bomb, if it rattles in top gear it is done, and they all rattle after a while. And Im not talking after 400 thousand miles, more like within the first year of use, maybe sooner, could be why guy is getting rid of it! If it starts to rattle it is going very soon. Get a Eaton Fuller 6spd, u will not regret it, u buy a truck with the 7speed or otherwise know as a "6 plus 1" and u might regret it.


----------



## CMA337

Picked this up about 2 months ago. 2010 F250 XLT FX4. Also have a 8' Fisher MM2 to go with it.


----------



## Tommylight

*Im Ready*

2008 F-550, 9 Ft Fisher MC


----------



## fisher guy

Tommylight;872212 said:


> 2008 F-550, 9 Ft Fisher MC


:drewls: i want that truck if u got any other pics of it dont forget to post in the Fisher plows thread http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=90346&page=2


----------



## [email protected]

woodhe;871396 said:


> 10" snowfall in N. IL. Suzuki Carry with 60" plow[email protected]


I have always loved those mini trucks from the first day I saw one overseas plowing in the mountains...... guess my last name cathes up to me every now and then (chin) but I've alway plowed with suburbans and a j10 longbed.. go figure...... thinking about a small 6.6 foot on my wrangler though.....


----------



## CJsSnowplowing

zerolatency;864017 said:


> Finally i had some time when it was light out to take a couple pics... truck is not quite in winter form yet but i had to move the blade out to clean the garage.


Glad to see your plow lamps are high enought. It looks it.


----------



## Snow_Control

05' 2500HD w/ 8.6 pro plow


----------



## Holliday

*2500hd*

2002 Chevy 2500HD with 7.5 Western Pro-Plus

Mods since these pictures:

Removed side molding
Caddy handles painted to match
Billet Bow Tie
Double Studded All Terrains
Dual Optima Yellow Tops

Summer Wheels: 20x10 XD Series Diesel Wheels with Nitto Terra-Grapplers


----------



## Brucester1

*My new GMC*

The BIG RED TRUCK


----------



## deere615

was that a new blade added to the red truck? sure looks new


----------



## ed39

*my first mm!!!!*

haha my first minute mount ever!. all painted and ready to go!


----------



## K1500 4x4

i love those full size blazers you got more pics ?


----------



## ed39

i have some before i leveld/lifted it... ill get some good ones up soon. here is one with my baby....


----------



## Brucester1

deere615;876465 said:


> was that a new blade added to the red truck? sure looks new


not a new blade. bought it with the truck, had it sandblasted then repainted it.


----------



## K1500 4x4

have you had that blazer long i swear i seen it before driving through holliston.


----------



## deere615

Brucester1;877109 said:


> not a new blade. bought it with the truck, had it sandblasted then repainted it.


Oh, well it looks good. sticker and cutting edge made it look brand new!


----------



## BushHogBoy

Here's my new rig...

Been searching for a solid straight crew cab old body Dodge for years, finally found one! It came with the plow, which is a Meyer C8.5 with E60 pump, touchpad control and NightSabre lights. The moldboard is 10 years old and very well kept, the mount, carriage, pump, harness, lights and controller is 3 years old and the plow has only been on the truck 1 season, so I got nearly a virgin 

When I get time and money, it will be stretched to a long bed and get a Cummins 12V transplant (these crew cabs were only made up to 1985, the 4x4's only available with short bed, and the Cummins didn't get introduced until 1989). 
For now its got a rebuilt 360 with 727 auto trans, Edelbrock cam, intake and 600 CFM 4 barrel, Flex-A-Lite fan, 114 Amp alternator and dual batteries. I added Flowtech headers, Accel coil, Accel 8 mm wires, Mopar orange box ignition module, It has the stock NP203 full time transfer case (my favorite for plowing snow), Dana 60 rear and Dana 44HD front w/4.10's. I gutted and redid the interior completely, added 2" add a leaf up front and 34x10.50 TSL Super Swampers.

On with pics:


----------



## Brucester1

deere615;877278 said:


> Oh, well it looks good. sticker and cutting edge made it look brand new!


thanks. it was a one owner plow and so i thought it was worth the money to have it fixed up.


----------



## grandchero97

woodhe;871396 said:


> 10" snowfall in N. IL. Suzuki Carry with 60" plow[email protected]


HOW DO THEY DO PLOWING?

Let us in on it

spil it all out:waving:


----------



## thebossman

*The Boss Man*
View attachment untitled5.bmp


*1999 Gmc 3500
8ft Boss Plow*


----------



## CJsSnowplowing

Once I get my power unit / pump back. I will take a picture of it & post it. Here is an old picture of it. Gets the jobs done. 1991 Chevy Cheyenne V-6 4.3L with 209,452 miles. It was snowing like crazy back when this was taken dusting back on the parking lot with in a few minutes.


----------



## woodhe

*Suzuki Carry*



grandchero97;877547 said:


> HOW DO THEY DO PLOWING?
> 
> Let us in on it
> 
> spil it all out:waving:


They plow great, turn sharp (12' turning radius), first gear high range around 15mph. no spinning with great down pressure. The only drawback is the left/right movement is a little slow. I don't have a problem with it as it is nice and cozy with the radio on!!!! Sure beats sitting on an ATV/SUV.

You can go on u tube and type in mini truck snowplow and there should be some video.

dan
http://www.woodysminitrucks.com


----------



## serafii

*im new here...tell me what u think*

just joined the forums i thought id show u guys the fleet...enjoy..

picture 1:
1992 chevrolet cheyenne 3500 6.5 turbo diesel with fisher 7.5 with side wings and Beau-Roc dump insert
2006 gmc sierra 2500HD 6.6 duramax diesel w/allisson tranny and fisher minute mount 2 7.5 with sidewings and rubber deflector

Picture 2
2007 New Holland TN95DA with 7-11ft front extendable plow by SSTA.info and 7-11ft rear extendible box scraper also by SSTA.info.

Picture 3:
1986 chevrolet custom deluxe k30 6.2 diesel power house with fisher 7.5ft with metal deflector.....Sold with much regret


----------



## M.S.P.M.

Here's my truck in summer mode will get some more pics when it starts snowing in buffalo.


----------



## sven_502

M.S.P.M.;880163 said:


> Here's my truck in summer mode will get some more pics when it starts snowing in buffalo.


Aha you stole marks truck and painted it black lol.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Here's a pic of my 2010 Silverado with a 8'2 BOSS V Blade....

























Here's a pic of my 2003 Dodge Ram with a 7'6 WESTERN PRO


----------



## M.S.P.M.

sven_502;880170 said:


> Aha you stole marks truck and painted it black lol.


I just repainted it again. Now its two tone I will get a pic with the plow up soon.


----------



## M.S.P.M.

Still no snow in buffalo.


----------



## CAT 245ME

serafii;880022 said:


> just joined the forums i thought id show u guys the fleet...enjoy..
> Picture 3:
> 1986 chevrolet custom deluxe k30 6.2 diesel power house with fisher 7.5ft with metal deflector.....Sold with much regret


I remember seeing that pic of the K30 on the Cardomain site.


----------



## JTownPlow

My GMC C8500 (City of Joliet, IL) Sorry for the bad quality: crappy Iphone!!!


----------



## CJsSnowplowing

serafii;880022 said:


> just joined the forums i thought id show u guys the fleet...enjoy..
> 
> picture 1:
> 1992 chevrolet cheyenne 3500 6.5 turbo diesel with fisher 7.5 with side wings and Beau-Roc dump insert
> 2006 gmc sierra 2500HD 6.6 duramax diesel w/allisson tranny and fisher minute mount 2 7.5 with sidewings and rubber deflector
> 
> Picture 2
> 2007 New Holland TN95DA with 7-11ft front extendable plow by SSTA.info and 7-11ft rear extendible box scraper also by SSTA.info.
> 
> Picture 3:
> 1986 chevrolet custom deluxe k30 6.2 diesel power house with fisher 7.5ft with metal deflector.....Sold with much regret


Welcome to the www.PlowSite.com Nice equipment.


----------



## CJsSnowplowing

*Good place for Snowplow Lamps*



JTownPlow;880787 said:


> My GMC C8500 (City of Joliet, IL) Sorry for the bad quality: crappy Iphone!!!


Boy those Snowplow lamps are nice & high.  There on the roof.


----------



## overtime

Nice light I like that also. Bet ya can see everything.


----------



## JTownPlow

Thanks!!! That's how all our plows are... They're nice!!!


----------



## muskoka sandman

Here's my sand truck


----------



## Mark13

sven_502;880170 said:


> Aha you stole marks truck and painted it black lol.


His is quite a bit different then mine. Probably has had an easier life also :laughing:

Here is a cell phone pic of mine from the other day when I got my plow out.


----------



## sven_502

Mark13;881653 said:


> His is quite a bit different then mine. Probably has had an easier life also :laughing:
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> lol I just saw a 98 ext cab with those wheels and a unimount and thought marks truck.


----------



## dually one




----------



## thebossman

now we just need it to snow.!!!


----------



## dually one

ya i hear you there man i live up by cleveland ohio


----------



## thebossman

Collingwood ontario here... hope we get some asap!!!!!


----------



## BushHogBoy

dually_one- how much lift is on that F350? It looks good. By far my favorite body style Ford truck and I love lifted crew cab "fatbacks" (what me and my buddies call dually pickups). Do you run different size tires the rest of the year?


----------



## dually one

its got 4.5 inchs of lift run 35s in the summer and 33s for winter ya every body around here loves my fatbottom girl lol just got wings on my blade today so i am really ready for some snow


----------



## BushHogBoy

Are the 35's on nicer wheels or do you use them on stock rims? If you run em on stock rims I would suggest leaving them on for one storm just to try and see how you like it. With the torque of a diesel I found bigger tires more preferable when pushing snow...

One of my previous plow rigs was a '96 Dodge 2500 12V Cummins 5 speed with 39.5" Super Swamper Iroks and a 7.5' SnoWay with either Pro-wings (9' 2") or my custom SnoWay wings (11' 6" total width! See avatar pic) I honestly loved the bigger tires when pushing. The winter before that I ran 35" BFG M/T's and loved them too... Another plow truck I had was a gasser but ran 37" Swamper SSR's on it which worked out good. The only drawback to bigger tires when plowin is its alot harder on the transmission, in the diesel being a full billet overbuilt manual trans with a big nasty South Bend clutch I really didn't have to worry about that


----------



## cplmac

I just picked this up last week, I'm finishing up plow maintenance with new cutting edges in the next week or so. I also just assembled, installed and wired in the Buyers spreader and custom mounted a spotlight to the lid shining down so I can see how the spread is coming out, the spotlight is wired in so when I hit vibrate on the spreader controller it turns the spotlight on.


----------



## jdo150

Thought I would share my truck. Its a 2004 F350 with a 8' Fisher HD on it


----------



## Bay Boy

*Heres my rig*

2006 Ford F350 4X4....2009 Fisher 8.5' plow...2009 Maxey 10,000lbs dump trailer


----------



## fisher guy

Bay Boy;884856 said:


> 2006 Ford F350 4X4....2009 Fisher 8.5' plow...2009 Maxey 10,000lbs dump trailer


sweet fords and with fishers even better


----------



## PLOWMAN45

*ready for 2009/2010 season*

ready for 2009/2010 seasonwesportwesport


----------



## NickColetti

Man, what a sweet thread!

I am not new to forums, i come from a truck forum so naturally i appreciate each and every rig in here!

I guess ill play along too:


----------



## Zach

Nice truck! nice plow, nice plowing!


----------



## plowman123

:laughing: need some snow


----------



## Bay Boy

*F350*



fisher guy;885218 said:


> sweet fords and with fishers even better


Gotta love them superdutys for plowing, all i need now is lots of snow


----------



## kandrts

*Our Truck*

2008 F-250 6.4L Crew Cab
2009 Ebling 12' Wing Back Blade
2009 Blizzard 8100 Power Plow


----------



## chas4x4

What an awesommmmm!!! truck


----------



## kandrts

Thanks, we are the dealer for the Blizzard and the Ebling back blades.


----------



## asps4u

kandrts;888125 said:


> 2008 F-250 6.4L Crew Cab
> 2009 Ebling 12' Wing Back Blade
> 2009 Blizzard 8100 Power Plow
> View attachment 64923
> 
> 
> View attachment 64924
> 
> 
> View attachment 64925


That is a sweet looking plow rig!!


----------



## JCE

Since all the snow decided to take a detour through Houston, all I have to do in Chicago is take some pics. What's up with that?


----------



## chevyford

jdo150;884783 said:


> Thought I would share my truck. Its a 2004 F350 with a 8' Fisher HD on it


i have to say for a ford that looks nice


----------



## 90plow

How much do one of those Eblings go for? Would be nice for my driveways.


----------



## naturalgreen

yeah thats a nice bag plow


----------



## BSM Exhaust




----------



## Nick Estes

what do you think of the hts so far?


----------



## BSM Exhaust

I havent had the chance to plow with it yet but it seems a bit to light duty. Should work good with the F150. Im used to my old F250.


----------



## Nick Estes

i wish the closest dealer wasnt a 1.5hrs away i really want a stainless x blade those look tough as hell


----------



## BSM Exhaust

My Fisher dealer is 10 minutes away...you should go Its worth the trip.


----------



## Nick Estes

i got a western and boss dealer wintin 10 miles of me so im all set i just wish i had a fisher dealer too


----------



## Stik208

BSM Exhaust;890540 said:


>


Did you find it yet?


----------



## Andy64

This is our 1990 Ram with a Fisher 7'6" 









and my 98 ZR2 that is getting a 7'5" SnowDogg MD next week


----------



## JERRYJMJ

*8' western pro plus*

New western on our 2000 dodge ram 2500,


----------



## ken643

Lots of levers?? LOL Cool looking truck!!


----------



## JCPM

All ready with nothing to do. I'll have pics of my pickup as soon as my worker gets out of bed and comes in to work.


----------



## billzrx7

heres a few pics of westerns new HTS plow on my 01 k1500. I did upgrade the tires to an E load range (i think it was E anyway)


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

Pics of the f150 in the snow.


----------



## deeges909

*new ride*

new to site but here is my new mm2 after its first helping of white gold.


----------



## BSM Exhaust

Stik208;891407 said:


> Did you find it yet?


Not yet, but I pick up the new one on Thursday.


----------



## kandrts

90plow;889395 said:


> How much do one of those Eblings go for? Would be nice for my driveways.


The ones with wings that are 12 feet wide are 5278.30 + tax, 14 feet are 5514.15 + tax, and 16 feet are 5750.00 + tax


----------



## Dent Wrecker

*2005 Explorer Sport Trac with Meyer Drive Pro 6'8"*

This is my truck and plow, a 2005 Ford Explorer Sport Trac with a Meyer Drive Pro 6'8". It will be used plow my driveway and two others residences. I've retired my ATV from plowing for this heated cab. I'm hoping it's the right choice for what I need to accomplish.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Should do the job. Just dont let the snow build up to much.


----------



## YardMedic

*trucks*

2005 Tahoe, 2009 F-350


----------



## [email protected]

Digging the tahoe, been debating about putting a blade on my 1500 suburban..... I actually looked at a tahoe with a fisher on it in conn. around a year or so ago.. should have bought it but I dragged my feet... was on a private farm and they used it for their "road" so no salt or anything....


----------



## 08F250

*FIsher XLS on Ford F250*

Here is my 08 F250 with a Fisher XLS


----------



## Bay Boy

*Fisher HD 8.5'*

Great looking Ford


----------



## fordf350

KJMEXCAVATING;535754 said:


> Its Ok To Drool


Thats a what I call kick a$$


----------



## YardMedic

[email protected];898609 said:


> Digging the tahoe, been debating about putting a blade on my 1500 suburban


The beauty of installing on YOUR truck is that you know what you've done with it, as opposed to that farm truck you mentioned. My buddy changed out the torsion bars on my Tahoe to take the weight, and it does great. It's not my primary plow truck, but it's available as needed (and I needed it a couple times last year!). It also plows my driveway quite comfortably each storm.


----------



## CatPlower

*Cat Plow*

Here is a picture of my 98 chevy 1500 4x4 truck. It has a 5.7 v8 small block and is perfect for plowing. I have a western ultra mount plow in it which has been re painted into a CAT plow which is one of a kind


----------



## Nick Estes

that is kickass i had a gallon of cat yellow on the shelf and it went bad, other wise i was goin to use it


----------



## CatPlower

thanks man. its a great color and no one has it. and is easy to do


----------



## sven_502

Gotta say that paintjob looks really cool.


----------



## Deco

when in Rome .....NO thats not me ...he needs a check-up from the neck-up .

just finished pulling some poor sole out of a quagmire

seven teen feet four inch swipes


----------



## CatPlower

thats a nice light bar


----------



## Nick Estes

heres a few pics of ol red shes in pretty good shape for a 94.


----------



## dually one

Getting some fuel at Town and Country got my new wings on and coutting edge


----------



## Mark13

How do you like those meyer lights Dually?


----------



## thesnowman269

Mark13;902388 said:


> How do you like those meyer lights Dually?


night sabers suck....


----------



## blk90s13

thesnowman269;902700 said:


> night sabers suck....


X 1 million times, I hate them :crying:


----------



## thesnowman269

dually one;902245 said:


> Getting some fuel at Town and Country got my new wings on and coutting edge


By the way that looks like one hell of a truck Dually


----------



## dually one

Ya the lights seem to work well for me so far but we will see and ya shes can push alot of snow and pull just about anything


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

pics of the f150 with the strobe on it and exhuast tip. I have to get some new pics of the f250 once I get the new tires on it this week.


----------



## K1500 4x4

cut out the muffler on that thing they sound awsome with a straight pipe and there not realy loud either.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

K1500 4x4;903840 said:


> cut out the muffler on that thing they sound awsome with a straight pipe and there not realy loud either.


I plan on it. Hopefully it gives me some more horses too. masternate on here did it to his truck and it sounded good. My buddy was suppose to order me pre cut window tint for the truck but I dont think he did yet lol. I am doing 5% on the back opera windows and back window. And 20% on the front windows. I am also going to use my buddies pit this week and I am going to crank the torsion bars up on the front of it also. The f250 has gotten a rest since I bought this f150. i drive the f150 and it gets much better mileage and it is more fun to drive. Here are some pics from when I took a ride to my camp.


----------



## SnowplowingLady

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;903778 said:


> pics of the f150 with the strobe on it and exhuast tip. I have to get some new pics of the f250 once I get the new tires on it this week.


Nice flashing light. What is the brand & model of it.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

SnowplowingLady;904190 said:


> Nice flashing light. What is the brand & model of it.


I believe it is a signal stat. I know the one on my f250 is an ecco. But pretty sure that one on the 150 is a signal stat. Here is a pic of the ecco.


----------



## SnowplowingLady

*Flashing light*



EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;904204 said:


> I believe it is a signal stat. I know the one on my f250 is an ecco. But pretty sure that one on the 150 is a signal stat. Here is a pic of the ecco.


Your's is nice to. Are they very bright?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

SnowplowingLady;904208 said:


> Your's is nice to. Are they very bright?


Ya the one on my f250 is very bright. I am not sure about the signal stat on my f150 because I didnt use it at night yet. But when I was wiring it in the garage and got done and turned it on it lit up very nicely.


----------



## airtime

Here's a couple of my rig.


----------



## Zach

Awesome truck airtime! I love everything about it!


----------



## ken643

Nice truck!!!, I have the same truck No plow though I plow with my jeep.


----------



## turb0diesel

*My rig*

My first plow truck 
1994 GMC K1500
7 1/2 western conventional pro plow
Western 2000 SwingAway
$60 white/white visor strobes


----------



## Andy64




----------



## Jelinek61

I'm pretty sure the beacon on the F-150 is a Federal signal Highlighter 110watt rotator. If you still wanted to know.

Nice trucks everyone, keep the pics coming.


----------



## MileHigh

............


----------



## habart30

*Here's my truck- Silverado 1500 5.3L Z71 Western UniMount 
Have 96 Watt Hideaway Strobe Kit. CHECK VID..or click link!*


----------



## Nick Estes

habart30 how do you like plowin with that truck i have a similar one but stepside i was considering puttin a plow on hows it do with it bein so light????????


----------



## Plow Beast




----------



## habart30

Nick Estes;907086 said:


> habart30 how do you like plowin with that truck i have a similar one but stepside i was considering puttin a plow on hows it do with it bein so light????????


Believe it or not, it does GREAT! This is my first year plowing with it, and have been very surprised. I'm debating on getting Timbrens for the front. As you might guess it sinks a fair amount when the plow is raised. Other than that I would say go for it! It's perfect for Drivethru's, and tight places bigger trucks can't get too! Good luck!


----------



## Plow Beast

*King Quad as a Bogger.*

1st day after snorkel mods!


----------



## Plow Beast

*King Quad after Plow and spreader install.*

Tusk 60" State Plow, Agri Spreader, New HD Drive belt, Uni Filter, Custom Secondary air intake, HD tire chains four all 4 tires. 25-10/12 ITP mud lite XXL.


----------



## F250SD

*Let it snow already!*

READY TO TAKE SOME SNOW OUT!!!!


----------



## Stik208

habart30;906972 said:


> *Here's my truck- Silverado 1500 5.3L Z71 Western UniMount
> Have 96 Watt Hideaway Strobe Kit. CHECK VID..or click link!*


Do you have a strobe out up front? Looks like only one of the front directionals are firing.


----------



## habart30

Stik208;908337 said:


> Do you have a strobe out up front? Looks like only one of the front directionals are firing.


Unfortunatly while I was installing them, that bulb shattered I have another one on the way for replacement!!


----------



## Nick Estes

f250sd i envy u. lucky ******* i love them new super duty's prolly their best design yet


----------



## Stik208

Nick Estes;908625 said:


> f250sd i envy u. lucky ******* i love them new super duty's prolly their best design yet


Are you serious? Yes the upside down headlights are just to die for.


----------



## WIPensFan

F250SD;907914 said:


> READY TO TAKE SOME SNOW OUT!!!!


I love that color blue! I almost bought one of those, but everything I have is white. Couldn't change from Chevy to Ford and white to blue. That style is what a truck should look like. Should be a Boss on there though


----------



## LNO-WI

Here is our New VX85 Snowdogg on our '02 2500 Sierra


----------



## CJsSnowplowing

pch1;911544 said:


> We have just purchased a New Snow Hogg Switchblade Expandable Plow. It has failed to work each time we have tried to use it. First time, after 10 minutes of use we had an electrical problem that would not let the hydraulic pump work ( its not a very effective plow when its stuck in the up position and the wings are stuck in the out position ) Second time, when wings are extended out they bow backwards do to poor design or sloppy fabrication or probably both. Third time, wing cylinders would not retract due to another hydraulic problem, makes it difficult to Transport. Advanced Seasonal Innovations is very slow to respond. We are trying to return the Snow Hogg Switchblade for a full refund, but they are refusing ( We just can not afford the down time ) The shop guy Brian has a laundry list of what's wrong with the Snow Hogg, too small of electric wire, too small of guide rail system, too much slack between main blade and the expandable wings. The owner Dave, of course says that the Snow Hogg was misused and that's the problem. The Snow Hogg looks good on the show room floor, but does not perform in the field. I don't know about you guys but when it snows we have to get are jobs plowed then, not 2 days later. I'm sorry but I can not afford to be broke down or be the guinea pig for there new product. After 3 problematic attempts too use the Snow Hogg (in one week) we have returned the product to there shop an hour and a half away.


Looks used not new. Why I am saying it is used. The inside the Sq tubing I see rust & paint chips.


----------



## CJsSnowplowing

LNO-WI;911560 said:


> Here is our New VX85 Snowdogg on our '02 2500 Sierra


Nice GMC full size.


----------



## F250SD

WIPensFan;909111 said:


> I love that color blue! I almost bought one of those, but everything I have is white. Couldn't change from Chevy to Ford and white to blue. That style is what a truck should look like. Should be a Boss on there though


I love the western!!!! Plowed with western for 8 years and cant let um go! .
Never had a problem with um, Never broke wesport! BUT them damn BOSS plows look sexy now-a-days, Couldnt cheat on my new girl til she dies though. i am 26 so i think ill see a BOSS b4 it over 

LOVE THIS ONE


----------



## Zach

Nice truck, could afford to loose the chrome window things and handles but thats just my opinion. I got a good laugh out of 'Lawn & Order' I like it!


----------



## F250SD

Zach;912023 said:


> Nice truck, could afford to loose the chrome window things and handles but thats just my opinion. I got a good laugh out of 'Lawn & Order' I like it!


Who are you talking to?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

LNO-WI;911560 said:


> Here is our New VX85 Snowdogg on our '02 2500 Sierra


The stainless plow makes that rig look good!


----------



## Zach

F250SD;912094 said:


> Who are you talking to?


the guy with the red sierra on the last page.. my email linked me to the page before this


----------



## 90plow

LNO WI are those dodge rims on that 2500 sierra? Ive seen dodge guys buy chevy rims but never the other way around. Either way it looks sharp.


----------



## Zach

^^^ I couldnt figure what those wheels were either!


----------



## dually one

Well i got the blade all painted up and cutting edge done up along with the wings how it look guys


----------



## thesnowman269

dually one;912292 said:


> Well i got the blade all painted up and cutting edge done up along with the wings how it look guys


like that truck is balls to the wall badass. thats how it looks lol


----------



## J.R. Services

pbjunkie92;796050 said:


> My first plow truck.


Pretty good looking dump. You do any work up my way?


----------



## pbjunkie92

J.R. Services;912877 said:


> Pretty good looking dump. You do any work up my way?


nagative..haha just fred. co for now


----------



## Ryan's Snow Rem

*My Rig*

This is my first year with my own company- I got the Pick-up for dirt cheap-The Plow for dirt Cheap and the back blade is home made. The Front bumber as well as the back rack are home made so not a whole lot of money tied up in my operation-a hell of a lot of hours though!!!! The pick-up is a 93 diesel, the plow is the old cable controlled western-it's old but it works good (after a complete rebuild that is!)


----------



## fatheadon1

This is my snowplow......their are many others like it...but this is my snowplow....as im am nothing without it.... it is nothing without me.
HOO RAAAAA!!!!!!!!!Matilda is ready to make me my winter stimulus


----------



## CJsSnowplowing

fatheadon1;913946 said:


> This is my snowplow......their are many others like it...but this is my snowplow....as im am nothing without it.... it is nothing without me.
> HOO RAAAAA!!!!!!!!!Matilda is ready to make me my winter stimulus


Nice 4 door. F numbers ? Take the family on jobs. They can help keep an eye on the traffic. When you back-up.


----------



## fatheadon1

CJsSnowplowing;913966 said:


> Nice 4 door. F numbers ? Take the family on jobs. They can help keep an eye on the traffic. When you back-up.


sad part is the truck is 5 years old 115000 miles i can count on one hand how many times iv had more then 3 passengers in the truck


----------



## LNO-WI

90plow;912273 said:


> LNO WI are those dodge rims on that 2500 sierra? Ive seen dodge guys buy chevy rims but never the other way around. Either way it looks sharp.


They are Dodgfe rims on the GMC. Got a sweet deal on them couldn't pass them up, the stock ones were starting to pit out. Got new 3/4 truck rims and brand new tires for $500!! Not bade I thought.


----------



## Jaspell

*Ready to go*

They're calling for 10-20 inches here. Should be a fun night


----------



## sn95vert

Nice truck Jim. I'm from NB. I seen your truck before.. Really nice.


----------



## MJay

*The pups*

Girlfriend accused me of looking at "truck porn".
Playtruck of the Year goes to the Unimog!!


----------



## meyer22288

thought i would throw these upwesport


----------



## andcon83

I almost hate to use it....

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=93999


----------



## Zach

wow that truck is stunning!


----------



## Nick Estes

just wondering if anyone knows about these snowdogg plows yet how do they hold up would ya recommend them for commercial use im lookin at the ex75 and ex80 any help would be appreciated


----------



## F250SD

New 55 watt Reverse lights!


----------



## F250SD

Nick Estes;917744 said:


> just wondering if anyone knows about these snowdogg plows yet how do they hold up would ya recommend them for commercial use im lookin at the ex75 and ex80 any help would be appreciated


No idea on the plows because i have Never owned one, But they have good specs, and would look sweet on a sliver truck..

http://www.snowdoggplows.com/snowdoggHDEX.html


----------



## Nick Estes

I'm liken those reverse light i have some i rig up that fit into my back stake pocket and them plug into the trailer plug makes it nice when ya don't want them on


----------



## TweederFF17458

New to the site, residing now out in Maryland. Looking for work whether on a skid loader or a plow/salt truck. This is the ride. Debating whether or not to put a plow on it right now, just because Maryland don't get the snow Nebraska does on a regular basis. If I do it's going to be a Western. I been doing snow removal since I was six, and either operating tractors or light/medium duty trucks for about 8 years doing snow removal. So I know a thing or 2, (or at least try to,) about snow. Anyone within a 75 mile radius of The Baltimore/Washington area needing help this winter email me at [email protected], or call me at 301-789-4616. It would be appreciated.
Thanks
Chris


----------



## Cridder-HD

*New to me*

Just picked up this new to me Dodge 2500 with 8' curtis, plowed my first 2 storms ever
, and learning on the fly.
















Great Forum
Thanks
Chris


----------



## turb0diesel

..............


----------



## turb0diesel

.................


----------



## turb0diesel

12/20/2009


----------



## Mark13

Nice loaders turbo. Your not to far from me but I don't think I've ever seen the pickup.


----------



## turb0diesel

Mark13;923474 said:


> Nice loaders turbo. Your not to far from me but I don't think I've ever seen the pickup.


thanks!
where you located?
nice chevy


----------



## Mad Plow

new truck home just in time. just under 6' of new pow then two days of rain.


----------



## Banksy

Sweet truck madplow. I want that to be my next/second truck.


----------



## Mad Plow

New Rims, tires, lights, sound system are in the works.


----------



## EGLC

Mad Plow;924362 said:


> New Rims, tires, lights, sound system are in the works.


you should add to that list, tints and *edit* "lights" to "LED lights" hahaha NICE TRUCK!


----------



## deere615

I like the look of that ford, did you line-x the lower part there?


----------



## Mad Plow

Armalined the bed , And I had them spray the rocker panels up to the body line, I think its 14 to 16 inches. I will do this now to all of my vehicles. 

I would tint but I do all of my plowing in the dark.


----------



## deere615

Mad Plow;924571 said:


> Armalined the bed , And I had them spray the rocker panels up to the body line, I think its 14 to 16 inches. I will do this now to all of my vehicles.
> 
> I would tint but I do all of my plowing in the dark.


Ok well it looks real good I might have to do that to my new chevy sometime


----------



## Mad Plow

When I dropped off my rig there was a brand new red gmc with the same thing done, Man it really gives a whole new look. The price was 499.00 for the rocker panels and the dealer got me a discount. I highly recomend it.


----------



## firelwn82

Mad Plow;924885 said:


> When I dropped off my rig there was a brand new red gmc with the same thing done, Man it really gives a whole new look. The price was 499.00 for the rocker panels and the dealer got me a discount. I highly recomend it.


499 just for the rocker panels or with the bed liner too?


----------



## Zach

sounds like just the rockers..


----------



## Kubota 8540

2008 Kubota 8540 9'-0" Western plow w/ Skidsteer Quick attach plate and 3,000 pound capacity 3 point salt spreader, twin vibrators


----------



## fatboyNJ

heres a pic of my truck during last weeks storm here in nj....for being a lifted 150 my buddy who was driving said it did a hell of a job...


----------



## F-SERIES BEAST

*The New SnowDogg*

F-250, 1 ton susp. package, V10, Toyo Open County M/T's "load range E/10 PLY", 8' SnowDogg, I'll Get a Video up soon of the Strobe System.


----------



## Kubota 8540

Not a Ford man myself although thru the years I have owned 3. Put a nice stainless V box in the bed and that would be a real nice set up. I would'nt mind plowing with it.


----------



## F-SERIES BEAST

Next year it's gonna get box, this year i don't need to salt. In the spring i'll be shopping for a box when i can really wheel and deal it... lol. It's pretty comfortable to push with, and I have have always had exceptional traction with the toyo m/t's.. esp. with the proper ballast.


----------



## Zach

love the rockstars beast!


----------



## Mad Plow

499.00 for the Rocker panels. 450.00 for the Bed Liner


----------



## F-SERIES BEAST

Zach;925589 said:


> love the rockstars beast!


lol.. ya i kinda felt the same way when KMC came out with them in the XD series.


----------



## Zach

XD series = best wheels ever


----------



## Deco




----------



## TommyMac

Kubota 8540;925531 said:


> Not a Ford man myself although thru the years I have owned 3. Put a nice stainless V box in the bed and that would be a real nice set up. I would'nt mind plowing with it.
> View attachment 68050


Nice dump...what year & is it 2wd


----------



## TommyMac

F-SERIES BEAST;925517 said:


> F-250, 1 ton susp. package, V10, Toyo Open County M/T's "load range E/10 PLY", 8' SnowDogg, I'll Get a Video up soon of the Strobe System.


Another bad a s s Ford...Boy that thing looks nasty


----------



## Deco




----------



## Banksy

Sweet truck Deco.


----------



## brfootball45

Here is my truck in the spring, i gotta get some pics in the winter but i have a 8ft fisher for it with a whelen strobe beacon and strobes in the headlights and rears


----------



## TommyMac

brfootball45;926049 said:


> Here is my truck in the spring, i gotta get some pics in the winter but i have a 8ft fisher for it with a whelen strobe beacon and strobes in the headlights and rears


What year....is it a 350....Nice Truck....Now get the pix of the big truck


----------



## brfootball45

its a 95 and yes its a F350 , haha ill try getting pics of the big truck


----------



## TommyMac

brfootball45;926058 said:


> its a 95 and yes its a F350 , haha ill try getting pics of the big truck


What motor in it 351 or 460....Is the big truck a MACK


----------



## brfootball45

Its a 7.3 Powerstroke Turbo diesel, Nah the big truck is a freightliner


----------



## TommyMac

Must be too much egg nog I didnt even think about the 7.3 PSD....What model Freightliner


----------



## brfootball45

yeah i love the 7.3 , its the FL112 the turning radius is amazing it turns amazing when working in town


----------



## TommyMac

brfootball45;926068 said:


> yeah i love the 7.3 , its the FL112 the turning radius is amazing it turns amazing when working in town


7.3 was the best diesel Ford had.....The set-back axle trucks are awesome, do you run the floats....I've only had a chance to drive one & that was a Kenworth T-800 tractor pullin a trailer dump....Awesome truck with a great turning radius


----------



## brfootball45

yeah we run floats the truck is awesome plowing to can turn anywhere, it has a C-12 Cat 525 Horse with an 8ll eaton trans


----------



## TommyMac

With floats & it turns decent in the snow....8LL is the only tranny for construction IMO....It's a tri, right....I take it that it has a 20,000 pusher


----------



## brfootball45

yeah its 20 in the fronts, 20's on the lift and 46's on the rear


----------



## TommyMac

brfootball45;926090 said:


> yeah its 20 in the fronts, 20's on the lift and 46's on the rear


The perfect new england tri set-up....Now how much ground clearence do you have between the ground & the pusher tire....The Mack I drive has about 2-3" & it's always getting hung up on stuff it has the 385's Floats on it but ther's like 10" away from the body


----------



## brfootball45

I'd say theres about 4" of clearance, im switching it over in the spring to a single wheel on both sides on the lift


----------



## TommyMac

What size rubber do you run on the pusher now....Is this the truck with the new plow set-up....How'd you run the hydraulics for the power angle


----------



## brfootball45

i forget the size of the tires on there now i just had new ones put on, as of right now i have the plow fixed to the right with a brace, in the spring im going to have it set up so i can run the power angle, right now the pump i have cant run everything


----------



## TommyMac

We have a hydraulic canvas set-up, so we run the plow piston off that but it's a manual angle so it's only to move it up & down....I like it, it's a hell of alot betta than the air piston set-up IMO


----------



## brfootball45

ya air pistons arent that great im not a fan of them


----------



## TommyMac

My old boss had them on every truck.....every friggin storm one would freeze up almost every hr....it was a comedy act every time a townie would drive buy here we are with a gallon jug of alcohol & a 5/8 open end....What a pain in the balls


----------



## brfootball45

yeah i hear ya they suck


----------



## TommyMac

whats the tare wt on that tri


----------



## brfootball45

24,595 empty, and its rated for 77,000 pounds but i have overweight permits and the masspike permits


----------



## TommyMac

24,595....Is it double framed


----------



## Kubota 8540

TommyMac;925913 said:


> Nice dump...what year & is it 2wd


Just got back from salting. The Chev is a 1987 4 wd ... Fantastic old work horse. Trying to decide what I'm going to do with it, maybe strip it down and make a spray rig out of it,or sell it?


----------



## brfootball45

yeah it is, its a real heavy duty truck


----------



## TommyMac

It is 4wd....I thought it looked low, must of been the picture.....Either way that truck is in real nice shape


----------



## TommyMac

brfootball45;926148 said:


> yeah it is, its a real heavy duty truck


What size body....What size tires, 11R24.5.....Are they on alluminum rims....Is it on air ride suspension....That is one hell of a light tri perfect set-up for haulin tonnage


----------



## brfootball45

its a 16ft body, im not sure about the tire size ill have to ask my father, the fronts are on alluminum but the rears are painted white for now, and no its chalmers suspension


----------



## TommyMac

*damn.......i want it*

Did you guys buy it new


----------



## brfootball45

no we bought it off of a place in virginia, we gotta replace the dump this year hauling crushed concrete takes a toll on a bed thats made for hauling sand and asphalt


----------



## TommyMac

Ya....Concrete beats the s h i t out of some of these light weight beds....but still thats one awesome light weight tri-axle....I've been driving wheeler's & tri's since I was 18 now I'm 23 but the lightest tri ive driven was 29,000 tare....You guys betta keep that GEM you wont find a lighter one i bet


----------



## brfootball45

yeah its a nice truck, its no show truck but it does the job, my dad wants to upgrade to a peterbilt 357 in the spring


----------



## TommyMac

No kidding...why....Sure Pete's are nice but there 357 I dont think has the front axle set back as much as the 112..Double check me i'm not 100%...I've only run the 379 Ext when i ran OTR, & what a friggin tank 265" wb.....What size wb is the 112


----------



## brfootball45

i believe the wheelbase is 203" on it


----------



## TommyMac

I hope you guys dont get rid of the 112 if you get the Pete....How many miles on the 112


----------



## brfootball45

just crossed 292,000


----------



## TommyMac

You haven even broken in the kitty cat.....Has it plowed all its life & what year is it


----------



## brfootball45

nah last year and this year has been its only years plowing, its a 99


----------



## TommyMac

do you guys run a sander in it


----------



## brfootball45

nope just a plow


----------



## TommyMac

you guys do run a sander for the state though right....what type of truck is that


----------



## brfootball45

no no sander for the state just the pickup and tri-axle plowing


----------



## leepotter




----------



## F-SERIES BEAST

brfootball45;926049 said:


> Here is my truck in the spring, i gotta get some pics in the winter but i have a 8ft fisher for it with a whelen strobe beacon and strobes in the headlights and rears


Very very nice and clean, I had an all black one just like it. I always liked those body's on them. Sharp truck bro!


----------



## F-SERIES BEAST

TommyMac;925916 said:


> Another bad a s s Ford...Boy that thing looks nasty


Yup Yup the truck pushes like it looks to, it's an animal.. lol.. Thanks Tommy


----------



## mikedogg

*new dogg*

Hello everyone and happy holidays,want to thank everyone for there posts it's very educational for all us newbies.Just got a Dogg md75 for my 04 silverado half ton,now I just need some snow!!!


----------



## firelwn82

brfootball45;926049 said:


> Here is my truck in the spring, i gotta get some pics in the winter but i have a 8ft fisher for it with a whelen strobe beacon and strobes in the headlights and rears


I like this truck. Mine use to look that nice. Then the good ol Ford cancer got aholf of it. Time for a new one and restore the one I have. ussmileyflag


----------



## brfootball45

Thanks for the comments guys, ya right now im trying to fight the ford cancer that is starting over the rear wheel wells and on the bottom of the passenger door, i plan on after this season sending it to the shop to have it gone through so theres no more cancer haha


----------



## CJsSnowplowing

firelwn82;926382 said:


> I like this truck. Mine use to look that nice. Then the good ol Ford cancer got aholf of it. Time for a new one and restore the one I have. ussmileyflag


Good Old thing do get cancer. Comes faster when spreading Rock Salt, & other kinds of Ice Control. Started last season to spreader Ice Control now old cancer came.


----------



## DugHD

Just looked at all 75? pages , lots of beautiful rigs. If I had a choice , I would pick the Unimog/Case truck. Dont have many plow pics to contribute but heres one.


----------



## Unimog3300

Thanks Doug


----------



## UpstateDzlGuy

I haven't been on in a while, but here are some of my truck. The action shots were from the Valentine's Day storm of 2007. I need some newer pictures, but these will do for now. Chris


----------



## TommyMac

Nice truck....Gotta love the Ford's....That 6'' tip sure does look nasty


----------



## UpstateDzlGuy

Thanks. I love this truck. I can't wait to do some more Line-X. Chris


----------



## duramax-king

*1997 gmc sierra diesel 3500 srw*

here's a 1997 gmc sierra diesel 3500 srw with 7.5' fisher plow


----------



## kah68

Not as fancy as some on here but it pushes like a D9 and is awesome on fuel, oh yeah I don't worry about scratches and dents either.


----------



## kah68

[email protected];624191 said:


> Hey she's tall, she's old, but she runs like a champ and everything works, and no rust on the truck to speak of... Sorry there's no snow on the ground and the plows in the bed, but it is a good ol' rusty western.. (just surface, no time to paint)...and hey she's for sale if interested.....


if you weren't so far we would be dealing!


----------



## M.S.P.M.

kah68;928717 said:


> Not as fancy as some on here but it pushes like a D9 and is awesome on fuel, oh yeah I don't worry about scratches and dents either.


Thats a great looking truck. I love them older dodges.


----------



## firelwn82

kah68;928717 said:


> Not as fancy as some on here but it pushes like a D9 and is awesome on fuel, oh yeah I don't worry about scratches and dents either.


I would love to have a early 90's 1 ton dodge with a cummins. Those things were the best Dodge has ever done for sure.


----------



## M.S.P.M.

Heres a few of my 98 after the new paint job.


----------



## TommyMac

kah68;928717 said:


> Not as fancy as some on here but it pushes like a D9 and is awesome on fuel, oh yeah I don't worry about scratches and dents either.


Boy is that baby a cream puff.....What type of gas mileage do you get with the 3.54 gears....I was looking @ a 93' 350 Dodge with the diesel but the frame was all rusted to hell & the floor boards were rotted....Oh Well


----------



## kah68

Yeah I got lucky the body is pretty solid with a few holes starting to show up. I don't really track fuel mileage but I can plow about 50 large (country) driveways on $35.of diesel on average. The weak link on these trucks are the tranny, I am looking into a 5speed swap at the moment.


----------



## 97S104x4

here is an old pic of my 97 s10 long bed from last year i need some new pics, i fixed alot of things on both the plow and the truck, the plow is a meyers 6.5 e47, i think it plows great for a small truck


----------



## WIPensFan

Truck looks real clean and nice! I had a 88' s-10 many years ago. 2.8L v-6. 5-speed.:crying:


----------



## bighornsudbury

Nice for doing narrow laneways


----------



## 97S104x4

thanks guys
ill try to put recent pics up tomorrow, it doesnt sag as much anymore, the lights are fixed lol and new rims


----------



## AiRhed




----------



## V-Boss

My '97 F250 HD, V8 451 ci. Only thing I hate about this truck are the lock-out hubs and all the crap that comes with that :laughing: 2008 Boss 8'2" V-Blade, joystick controller. Ebling 8' rear blade.


----------



## V-Boss

My backup AKA The Pusher. 2000 Chevy K3500 Dump, 7.4 liter Vortec V8 AKA the gas hog  Western Uni-Mount 8' straight blade. Don't have any pics with the plow on the truck, but these pics are from the day we bought it about 3 years ago.


----------



## diesel dave 04

AiRhed;936422 said:


>


Boy It must be cold there that snow looks DRY Baby powder.


----------



## TONY M

*2008 chevy silverado - dk. Cherry metallic paint*

My 2008 chevy silverado,4 inch lift,20 inch tires,custom wheels ,custom tail lamps,dual exhaust ,back rack,fold a cover,custom dashand custom grille


----------



## AiRhed

> Boy It must be cold there that snow looks DRY Baby powder.


-3 today. All in all it's just been really dry since the wet mix we got on Christmas. Thankfully so, otherwise the 3 foot drifts there would have been unmanageable. Another guy reported 3 to 4 foot deep snow at a tower way out there. Couldn't even open the door.


----------



## WIPensFan

TONY M;937224 said:


> My 2008 chevy silverado,4 inch lift,20 inch tires,custom wheels ,custom tail lamps,dual exhaust ,back rack,fold a cover,custom dashand custom grille


Can barely see the cherry paint, but I like it a lot. Nice truck.


----------



## ajslands

havent had snow to take a real picture


----------



## Milwaukee

This was plow snow on Dec 31. Wet heavy snow.

97 F250 HD


----------



## the new boss 92

damn that dodge is bad fu cking a s s


----------



## CJsSnowplowing

*What kind of spreader is that?*



Milwaukee;938226 said:


> This was plow snow on Dec 31. Wet heavy snow.
> 
> 97 F250 HD


Hello Milwaukee;938226, & to any1 that have a green spreader,
What kind of spreader is that? Looks like http://www.tractorsupply.com/lawn-g...ader-with-rain-cover-100-lbs-capacity-4404303


----------



## M.S.P.M.

V-Boss;936489 said:


> My '97 F250 HD, V8 451 ci. Only thing I hate about this truck are the lock-out hubs and all the crap that comes with that :laughing: 2008 Boss 8'2" V-Blade, joystick controller. Ebling 8' rear blade.


Thats a great looking truck.


----------



## V-Boss

M.S.P.M.;938719 said:


> Thats a great looking truck.


Thanks, I got a really good deal on her


----------



## 97S104x4

pics from today


----------



## bipster58

i dont. like those joysticks anymore there to small.,and hard to repair.
i like the old hydulic .pto and a valve


----------



## Shaw

Here my f150 with a 7'4 Snowbear plow and I know I heard alot of things about them but there pretty good plow other then the manual turning of the plow but this truck is going to get a new box, maybe a new door, black paint and a new western plow on her. I m doing 5 houses and 2 plazas so its not to bad I already make my money back


----------



## thesnowman269

Save that money for repaiars on that snow bear


----------



## sven_502

thesnowman269;942348 said:


> Save that money for repaiars on that snow bear


Coming from the guy with a meyer :laughing:


----------



## thesnowman269

sven_502;942968 said:


> Coming from the guy with a meyer :laughing:


And the Ford.... Oops did I say that out loud?


----------



## groundbreakers

ya know some of you guys make me laugh ... im glad everyone on here has the best blade ever built ... here in michingan you'd be crazy to buy a new blade ... then have to get bids and loose cuz your not the cheapest in town .. LOL ... snowbears are good plows ..yah im not gonna plow the airport with it .. but for what i use it for it works fabulous ..


----------



## thesnowman269

Snowbears are made for personal use not comercial.....


----------



## sven_502

groundbreakers;944752 said:


> ya know some of you guys make me laugh ... im glad everyone on here has the best blade ever built ... here in michingan you'd be crazy to buy a new blade ... then have to get bids and loose cuz your not the cheapest in town .. LOL ... snowbears are good plows ..yah im not gonna plow the airport with it .. but for what i use it for it works fabulous ..


I dont remember saying buy a new blade, but some brands aren't as good as others.


----------



## Zach

Eh theres brand rivalry everywhere, its all part of the fun.. you just gotta go with the blade (or truck, or quad, etc) that you like and take what everyone else says lightly! I'd be happy just to have anything hanging off the front of my truck (besides a Kia, but thats a different story..)


----------



## Shaw

thesnowman269;944771 said:


> Snowbears are made for personal use not comercial.....


Oh really well i only have 2 plaza and there are only 4-5 store max and 4-6 pushes and there done. My houses are all pushes to back.


----------



## thesnowman269

fair enough. not trying to start an argument


----------



## EGLC

Zach;945138 said:


> Eh theres brand rivalry everywhere, its all part of the fun.. you just gotta go with the blade (or truck, or quad, etc) that you like and take what everyone else says lightly! I'd be happy just to have anything hanging off the front of my truck (besides a Kia, but thats a different story..)


bro i love ur signature


----------



## Zach

EGLC;945224 said:


> bro i love ur signature


haha thanks, that fist-pumpin guido got whats comin to her! :laughing:

I say guido in reference to the show, not in a derrogatory way


----------



## thesnowman269

hahah he types that in the smallest font possible. That is a funny signature


----------



## Mark13

Milwaukee;938226 said:


> This was plow snow on Dec 31. Wet heavy snow.
> 
> 97 F250 HD


Is that like a standard or mid weight unimount? It doesn't look as tall or as strong as the ones I'm used to seeing.


----------



## groundbreakers

Zach;945284 said:


> haha thanks, that fist-pumpin guido got whats comin to her! :laughing:
> 
> I say guido in reference to the show, not in a derrogatory way


ya big men love punchin women .. makes em feel macho ...


----------



## Zach

thesnowman269;945611 said:


> hahah he types that in the smallest font possible. That is a funny signature


LOL



groundbreakers;946767 said:


> ya big men love punchin women .. makes em feel macho ...


Haha, if you look closely it seems that he was aiming for the guy in the middle of the two but was too drunk, whiffed and nocked Snookie's hat right off her head!:laughing:


----------



## eric heise

*New holland ts115-a ffc 11500-11*

any one know where I can get skid shoe part # LAF 1485 for a FFC blade?


----------



## thesnowman269

that is a sick tractor!


----------



## eric heise

*picked the wrong year not to sign up for state jobs went 4 years with little snow*

4 wheel drive filled tires get a lot of tractionussmileyflag


----------



## thesnowman269

I bet! that thing looks beast


----------



## Milwaukee

Mark13;945635 said:


> Is that like a standard or mid weight unimount? It doesn't look as tall or as strong as the ones I'm used to seeing.


Picture not show accurate.

Plow not on pavement it in grass which 4" lower. http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l3/makitabosch/snowplow/DSCN0032.jpg

It standard Unimount I wouldn't start argue but it not great plow for me it slow hydraulic if you compare to Boss plow. It 9 years old plow.


----------



## eric heise

*ffc 11500 model 11 ft*

its the largest series 1500 lbs quick detach,works real nice,shoots out the snow like a slushy. they do have a 12 footer but I don't want to meet new friends on the road while plowing.


----------



## ADMSWELDING

Zach;945284 said:


> haha thanks, that fist-pumpin guido got whats comin to her! :laughing:
> 
> I say guido in reference to the show, not in a derrogatory way


When Guidos "Attack".:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Mr.Markus

My Little Fleet.


----------



## dually one

My truck after along night of plowing


----------



## mossman381

Dually, How do those buyers wings hold up? I am thinking about getting a set. 7'6" just isn't enough for an extended cab. They look like they will not hold up. Do you take them off? Can you windrow with them on?


----------



## dually one

They hold up well i run them one 3 trucks we have never broke them off rubber wears very well and we leave them on all the time. I windrow with them with know problems. I just hate the way the rubber pushs the snow sometimes so what we did was on the bottom of the rubber edge we bolted on a steel cutting edge to better clear the snow


----------



## meyer22288

my 2000 f-250 in a driveway we plow. hard to tell by the pictures but that is one steep hill behind the truck. also a close up of my "fistern"


----------



## thesnowman269

Well um hmm A Fistern?? howd that happen?


----------



## cat320

Mr.Markus;948830 said:


> My Little Fleet.


where those pick ups with the beds removed? I like those bodies on them any close up pics and any info on them>


----------



## Mr.Markus

cat320;952159 said:


> where those pick ups with the beds removed? I like those bodies on them any close up pics and any info on them>


Both were built new. 1st was 1996 GMC 350 single axle (373) 3500 chasis with an aluminum dump (fold down sides) built locally. Rated at 12,000 lbs. Ran it till I built the 2007 Duramax in it's image Same wheel base 373 axle 12,000. Air suspension and a lot more comfort. Have trouble getting into the old girl anymore she's a back up truck. New one is also lit up with wig wag running lights and grill lights and a special order whelen alternating blue/amber or both the same the time. If I turn them on on the road people pull over.
I can honestly say the duramax was worth every penny. That truck did $100,000 in snow last season.


----------



## Mr.Markus

When she was new.


----------



## EGLC

why did you go srw??? that really cuts down on its gvw


----------



## dlstelma

Ready for the next snowfall.....tired of waiting!


----------



## Mr.Markus

EGLC;952486 said:


> why did you go srw??? that really cuts down on its gvw


Better fuel economy with the 373 than the 410 we haul mostly sticks, leaves,mulch and thawrox with these trucks and anything heavier goes on to the international. On a bad storm we might spread 3 tonne (two loads) heavier isn't always better. We get more torque, less brake maintenance and less cost on tires. The airbag suspension makes it ride like a dually without the width. ( I struggled with this decision too until I built it, liked it so much I built another)


----------



## cat320

I like that set up did you find it hard to find a body for the single rear wheel? seams like you never really see them that offen. what brand make model is the one you have and the cost of it vs the one for a regular dump? oh is that 8' or 9' long?


----------



## Mr.Markus

cat320;952943 said:


> I like that set up did you find it hard to find a body for the single rear wheel? seams like you never really see them that offen. what brand make model is the one you have and the cost of it vs the one for a regular dump? oh is that 8' or 9' long?


The dump is an Eloquip aluminum www.eloquip.com about $8500 Cdn in 2007 hoist/lights and full installation incld. it's 8' long but fold down the tailgate with chain holds and gives you 11'. Regular dump for this truck in 1996 was $6000. Got tired of painting it yearly to make it look good, switched to aluminum. got nothing for the old one $200 scrap. These can be moved over to the next trucks if I don't roll them.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Here's the fleet at the moment, the dump was too late for the "group" picture.


----------



## Deerewashed

marcus...what bed is that and how much did that whole chey cost if you dont mind me asking.


----------



## robjets

*plow trucks*

New at this, just trying to get a picture up


----------



## Deerewashed

^^^^^ SWEET FLEET...seems like you got it all, ford, dodge, chevy(best truck you have, would love one). do you use you 110 for snow?


----------



## robjets

no, no cab but I got a new hooland skid steer I just put a meyers blade on


----------



## Deerewashed

...where in ridgefield are you. i live in wilton and just joined to. i was just over at the hockey rink. i play puck there.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Its an Eloquip dump (www.eloquip.com) on 96 GMC 3500 SRW 4x4, and same on a 2007 Chevy 3500 Duramax SRW 4x4. The 2007 chasis was $49000Cdn. The box another $8500.


----------



## Deerewashed

WOW. pricey but looks worth it...i got your notif.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Once you stop scratching out a living, what else are you going to spend your money on!!!


----------



## Deerewashed

ya...something you like and you can write it off.


----------



## robjets

I grew up in Ridgefield and all my works there and in northern wilton but I now live off rte7 just into Danbury


----------



## Deerewashed

oh nice. so i am sure you are familiar with the bigtime guy taking all the little sized guys jobs.....HOFFMAN and the other GLEN GATE. i hate them both but love there setups. your is more my style.


----------



## robjets

I like bidding against them, at least you know there not low balling


----------



## Deerewashed

ya. well in wilton there isnt much loballing. we are spoiled and rich. not all of us but most of us. im not at least.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Found this picture of my first boss' machine for rural residential drives. Sold it in 1990.(Don't get the snow that we used too.)


----------



## GMCHD plower

mr.markus;959999 said:


> found this picture of my first boss' machine for rural residential drives. Sold it in 1990.(don't get the snow that we used too.)


thats sweet!!


----------



## UpstateDzlGuy

UNIMOGS are awesome! I want one bad. Chris


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

My GMC and part of the Ford.


----------



## BSDeality

3 of the trucks. have another f350 in the works plus the Kubota L48 is missing too.


----------



## FisherVMan

*X V Fisher on a 1/2 Ton F150........ SS*

Just a stock 150 with Timbrens .................. works fantastic and just what the doctor ordered for what we are doing!


----------



## firelwn82

FisherVMan;965014 said:


> Just a stock 150 with Timbrens .................. works fantastic and just what the doctor ordered for what we are doing!


Is that a 7.5V? Could I see some pictures of how it holds the weight?


----------



## FisherVMan

*Yea its a 90" V..............*

This is the second 150 we have had the XV Plow on the first time I used a spacer over the top of the coil and that worked fine but a pain to get the springs out and screw with that and then the truck had to be realigned..................
The Timgrens seam to work fine so far but I do have 750lbs of ballast right against the tailgate and of course that makes all the difference in the world!
Truck sits up nicely with about 8" over the top of the tires to the openings of the wheel wells. I am not sure what sorta pictures you are wanting but I will try to get you what every you may need. The other truck we had it on was a 2008 F150 with extended cab 4 door and that worked fine but it was just toooooooooo long to plow with prsport


----------



## Arloslawn

My new snow dogg


----------



## firelwn82

What I would like to see is a side view of the truck. With the blade up to show how much it squats


----------



## FisherVMan

*side view pics...........*

It drops the front end about 1" exactly when you lift the plow but I will take a photo for you so you can see for yourself tomorrow, if we are not plowing all day as we are soposed to get 4-5" tonite??????? The plow weighs 820lbs and the truck handles it nicely . I get about 18mpg with it in the summer driving on level interstate roads around 60 mph . I get 12mpg with it plowing give or take . I only have a dozen driveways to plow so it works fine for us.


----------



## firelwn82

FisherVMan;965144 said:


> It drops the front end about 1" exactly when you lift the plow but I will take a photo for you so you can see for yourself tomorrow, if we are not plowing all day as we are soposed to get 4-5" tonite??????? The plow weighs 820lbs and the truck handles it nicely . I get about 18mpg with it in the summer driving on level interstate roads around 60 mph . I get 12mpg with it plowing give or take . I only have a dozen driveways to plow so it works fine for us.


Sounds good. Those new 150 are built to handle just about anything.


----------



## CJsSnowplowing

Arloslawn;965114 said:


> My new snow dogg


The salt spreader how well does it work? Can anti-skid go Thur it or just bagged salt?


----------



## deere615

BSDeality;964870 said:


> 3 of the trucks. have another f350 in the works plus the Kubota L48 is missing too.


Nice trucks. Is that snow way stainless? Why does it look so worn?


Arloslawn;965114 said:


> My new snow dogg


Nice is that an HD or EX? I think I need to get a bracket for my headlights to go up some those look like they sit pretty high


----------



## gamberbull13

My winter warrior


----------



## gamberbull13

the wheels are 20" KMC monsters


----------



## mossman381

gamberbull13;965485 said:


> the wheels are 20" KMC monsters


You read my mind. I was just going to ask if you had 20's on your truck


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

gamberbull13;965479 said:


> My winter warrior


Man is that long. Nice truck although it would be better with a red plow!


----------



## gamberbull13

yeah the wheels fill up with snow and ride terrible for the first .25 mile off site


----------



## gamberbull13

posted this just cause i love my hids


----------



## bigc1301




----------



## hitachiman 200

my ride, so where's all the snow....


----------



## BSDeality

deere615;965456 said:


> Nice trucks. Is that snow way stainless? Why does it look so worn?


It is not a stainless skin, just plain steel and its starting to rust.


----------



## firelwn82

hitachiman 200;965900 said:


> my ride, so where's all the snow....


Overloaded maybe? That spreader is hangin out there pretty far by the looks of it


----------



## FisherVMan

*Here is the pictures you wanted firelwn82!*



firelwn82;965086 said:


> Is that a 7.5V? Could I see some pictures of how it holds the weight?


----------



## FisherVMan

1 to 1 1/2" I am guessing what do you think ?????? Hey its SNOWING here right now and lots of it!!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

firelwn82;966184 said:


> Overloaded maybe? That spreader is hangin out there pretty far by the looks of it


My thoughts exactly. Looks like that box wants to fall out.


----------



## firelwn82

FisherVMan;966227 said:


> 1 to 1 1/2" I am guessing what do you think ?????? Hey its SNOWING here right now and lots of it!!!


Looks good. I'm surprised how well it handles the load. Gotta love FORDS, nothing pee wee about them


----------



## EGLC

hitachiman 200;965900 said:


> my ride, so where's all the snow....


wowowowowowoww!!!  that salter sure is sitting pretty far off the bed of that truck!


----------



## FisherVMan

*I think it will work!*

Yes it handles it fine but we better not say it toooo loud or there will be a huge pile of posts pile up cautioning you not to try it and it will destroy the truck and "I wouldnt do anything that Ford doesnt recomend" and all that stuff 
I guess the proof of the puddin is in the pictures! 
Hey the other F150 we had an XV on the Serv Manager at the dealership I get em from wanted to look the front end over compleatly after one season of plowing with it to give FISHER a report how the truck was holding up. They did a though inspection of the front end and he told me that everything looked 1st class and showed no excessive wear to anything since they had installed it in Dec 07 and they did the inspection April of 08 I think it had put about 4000 miles total but I dont know how many storms it was actually plowing but from their point of view they could see NOTHING that look out of the ordinary ussmileyflag.


----------



## bacwudzme

gamberbull13;965479 said:


> My winter warrior


That truck is longer then a cold winter:redbounce
nice looking set up!


----------



## bacwudzme

FisherVMan;966227 said:


> 1 to 1 1/2" I am guessing what do you think ?????? Hey its SNOWING here right now and lots of it!!!


Are you talking about your truck or why you didnt make it as a porno star:laughing::laughing:
Good luck tonite be safe and take some pics sounds like your going to get a good dumpingpayup


----------



## firelwn82

bacwudzme;966357 said:


> Are you talking about your truck or why you didnt make it as a porno star:laughing::laughing:


ha ha priceless.


----------



## plowguy43

bacwudzme;966357 said:


> Are you talking about your truck or why you didnt make it as a porno star:laughing::laughing:
> Good luck tonite be safe and take some pics sounds like your going to get a good dumpingpayup


Ouch! 
I like that F150 setup looks real nice.


----------



## FisherVMan

*Got about 2" this afternoon ...............*

Hey you guys be good and plow safe, and we will check in later, and see how everyone is doing. They are now talking at least a foot up here so $$$$$$$$$$$ CHI CHING $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$.......
Thanks again everyone of you; for all the nice compliments on the Ford I may try to take a few movies tomorrow if it gets to driftin; as that one driveway that is 600 ft long gets some awesome drifts in it; and some guys wanted me to take a movie, to show them the V plow bustin thru big drifts; as they have only ever plowed with a straight blade and was interested to watch the V in action; so we will see what the morning brings????


----------



## deere615

FisherVMan;966432 said:


> Hey you guys be good and plow safe, and we will check in later, and see how everyone is doing. They are now talking at least a foot up here so $$$$$$$$$$$ CHI CHING $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$.......
> Thanks again everyone of you; for all the nice compliments on the Ford I may try to take a few movies tomorrow if it gets to driftin; as that one driveway that is 600 ft long gets some awesome drifts in it; and some guys wanted me to take a movie, to show them the V plow bustin thru big drifts; as they have only ever plowed with a straight blade and was interested to watch the V in action; so we will see what the morning brings????


So let me get this straight your gunna make a movie of taking the V and busting through some big ones right?:laughing: lol Just kidding -Deffinetly looking foward to videos I love snow plowing movies


----------



## Deerewashed

deere615;966788 said:


> So let me get this straight your gunna make a movie of taking the V and busting through some big ones right?:laughing: lol Just kidding -Deffinetly looking foward to videos I love snow plowing movies


arent you making one right now??? saw the others you have and cant wait to see more.


----------



## deere615

Deerewashed;966805 said:


> arent you making one right now??? saw the others you have and cant wait to see more.


Yep I got a pretty nice one going here


----------



## Spudman

*Nice Truck!*



FisherVMan;965014 said:


> Just a stock 150 with Timbrens .................. works fantastic and just what the doctor ordered for what we are doing!


FisherV, that truck and plow looks awesome! I'm also impressed with how well it handles the plow. Timbrens really make a difference, don't they?

Now you've got me scheming to replace my 7.5' X-Blade straight plow with a 7.5' V-plow. . . .maybe I'll sell some more potatoes first.

Where are you at in Northern ME? I'm about 20 miles north of Bangor.


----------



## bacwudzme

Hey Spudman how you maken it with all this weather bub!!?


----------



## Spudman

bacwudzme;967110 said:


> Hey Spudman how you maken it with all this weather bub!!?


Well, the snowy roads have slowed down our trucking operations somewhat. We have been delivering corn to Augusta the last couple weeks, along with hauling potatoes to our wash shed, but it hasn't been too bad so far.

I've got everything plowed out for tonight and will go over stuff again early tomorrow before we start loading trucks. You?


----------



## bacwudzme

Not bad! I wouldnt mind seeing a few more storms. I got lucky this winter with all inside work. First time in years I havent had a chance to go north yet. Your truck would look good with a XV.


----------



## gamberbull13

*my montage*

I liked seein my one truck on here so much i had to put my other one up. Oh and a pic of a burnout in my 8.1 w/3.73's when it was brand new,no powerbrake either ask anyone that has a beloved 8.1 496


----------



## firelwn82

gamberbull13;968065 said:


> I liked seein my one truck


More pictures of the girl please.....


----------



## gamberbull13

Sorry no more pictures of that girl(liked the truck more than her  ) guess its a good thing the new isnt much on plowsite


----------



## fisher guy

got some new pics of my rig


----------



## fisher guy

after i stole the bosses x blade haha i got a plow collection lol dont mind the dirty truck it was a couple of days after a storm it and MY HD plow went and got washed after i dropped the xblade off


----------



## KubotaJr

Few pics of my rig.


----------



## KubotaJr

another.....


----------



## CJsSnowplowing

Like that camera. It puts the date & the time on the pictures. What the make & model PLEASE?


fisher guy;968834 said:


> got some new pics of my rig


----------



## CJsSnowplowing

fisher guy;968848 said:


> after i stole the bosses x blade haha i got a plow collection lol dont mind the dirty truck it was a couple of days after a storm it and MY HD plow went and got washed after i dropped the xblade off


Like the camera. It puts the date & time on the pictures. What is the make & model please?


----------



## Zach

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;964692 said:


> My GMC and part of the Ford.


You've got great taste in trucks  is that GMC replacing the F150 you had (have?)


----------



## fisher guy

Zach;970136 said:


> You've got great taste in trucks  is that GMC replacing the F150 you had (have?)


yeah he wanted to be a lil pansy and replace the ford 150 with a stinkin gmc what a traitor lol just playing lj


----------



## FisherVMan

*Ford family...............*

Now I didnt say I was going to get a GMC but I certainly would consider one now that I have drove one quite a bit lately...........
I do think that a 2500 with a big V would be a nice outfit but to be honest my Dad drove Fords and I have always had them as well . But I gotta call a spade a spade the Chev or GMC trucks do impress me lately and lets face it they have the whole United States Goverment to back up there warantees!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :redbounce


----------



## fisher guy

oh i hear ya i just joking around with ol LJ. gmc and chevy are comming out with some nice ride ive been driving collins from terra lawns (aka merrimack mill) 07 gmc 3500 dump with the boss v and i gotta admit i really do like it i was very impressed even with the gas motor it really did a good job but is there a gmc/chevy in my future? not sure yet we'll see when the time comes?


----------



## firelwn82

FisherVMan;970654 said:


> whole United States Goverment to back up there warantees!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :redbounce


So basically your saying your just going to bend over and take it like a man when the time comes?? :laughing:


----------



## el zappo

*One of my smaller units.*

http://www.plowsite.com/picture.php?albumid=602&pictureid=3833


----------



## z400

CJsSnowplowing;970104 said:


> Like the camera. It puts the date & time on the pictures. What is the make & model please?


Pretty much, this is an option on every digital camera.


----------



## CJsSnowplowing

I notice my just have a Date stamp. Can not find a date & time stamp on it. Ask for the time when setting the date. My camera is a Kodak ZD8612IS
Any ideas where to find that setting?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

fisher guy;970971 said:


> oh i hear ya i just joking around with ol LJ. gmc and chevy are comming out with some nice ride ive been driving collins from terra lawns (aka merrimack mill) 07 gmc 3500 dump with the boss v and i gotta admit i really do like it i was very impressed even with the gas motor it really did a good job but is there a gmc/chevy in my future? not sure yet we'll see when the time comes?


There will be a gmc duramax in the future to replace the good ol' ford.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

Zach;970136 said:


> You've got great taste in trucks  is that GMC replacing the F150 you had (have?)


ya I replaced the f150 with the gmc. I wanted a 350 engine.


----------



## DobbinsINC

very nice rigs everyone, i will post a shot of mine tomorrow....


----------



## Nick Estes

heres a few plowing at a school i do and hauling my mud truck


----------



## vmax29

Unimog 1977 416 doka (double cab) with a Fisher plow. The mount was fabricated to clear the PTO winch.


----------



## firelwn82

Damn Nick a little fast there ay????


----------



## Nick Estes

no not to fast only going about 15 or so it was that light dry blowing kinda snow ya get when its really fricken cold out lol


----------



## firelwn82

Nick Estes;975245 said:


> no not to fast only going about 15 or so it was that light dry blowing kinda snow ya get when its really fricken cold out lol


ha ha copy that..

O O O O by the way..... I want that friggin UNI MOG!!!!!


----------



## DugHD

Sweet uni mog !!!


----------



## hitachiman 200

Some sidewalk machines


----------



## hitachiman 200

some plow rigs and the salt shed


----------



## dieseld

Wow are you gonna light up the response boards with the salter/toolbox combos. Awesome salt building.


----------



## Stik208

hitachiman 200;975450 said:


> some plow rigs and the salt shed


It appears if you fill them with salt they will fall out of the bed.


----------



## firelwn82

Stik208;975508 said:


> It appears if you fill them with salt they will fall out of the bed.


Look at the hitch. Ingenious idea right there. Very nice setups.  Thats exactly how I would do a salt shed too. Is there heat in there?


----------



## hitachiman 200

The 3/4 ton Dodge has been running for four seasons with this setup. I built a combo support /bumper that fits in the hitch and the salter drops onto a saddle with 2 x 1/2"pins to lock it down. Up front I have 2 chains with shackles to reinforced eyebolts in the bed that also hold the slip tank. Handles pretty good, most of our contracts are within 5 K of the yard so obviously don't have to break any speed records with her. all of our newer rigs are 1 ton and handle the load no problem. salt is kept nice and dry in the shed and we always dump out what's left at the end of a shift.


----------



## hitachiman 200

firelwn82;975546 said:


> Look at the hitch. Ingenious idea right there. Very nice setups.  Thats exactly how I would do a salt shed too. Is there heat in there?


No heat, not really needed here . If the salt gets to chunky I just mash it up with a hoe. we use the 135 or the 75 to load with so we just grab the driest material from the top and the bottom stuff goes in the 3 and 5 ton rigs.


----------



## firelwn82

hitachiman 200;975559 said:


> No heat, not really needed here . If the salt gets to chunky I just mash it up with a hoe. we use the 135 or the 75 to load with so we just grab the driest material from the top and the bottom stuff goes in the 3 and 5 ton rigs.


Either way very nice setup all around. Well thought out. What do you keep in the boxes?


----------



## DobbinsINC

My rig. 
Im a landscaper not a photographer.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## deere615

hitachiman 200;975450 said:


> some plow rigs and the salt shed


Nice setup^ that spreader sticks out for though. You must have alot of sidewalks to have 3 sidewalk machines!


----------



## hitachiman 200

Usually put 1 ATV in Richmond and the other in Vancouver. If we get a foot or more of snow the city crews tend to plow right onto the sidewalks so we bought the Toolcatwesport to push through the 2'-3' of crap they leave in there wake.


----------



## hitachiman 200

Quick Load stand for the GMC 5500


----------



## firelwn82

hitachiman 200;976408 said:


> Quick Load stand for the GMC 5500


How do you load it up? Do you back up to it and pull some pins to remove the first set of legs or???? Video would be cool


----------



## hitachiman 200

firelwn82;976658 said:


> How do you load it up? Do you back up to it and pull some pins to remove the first set of legs or???? Video would be cool


Back the truck to the first set of legs, lift the box to take the weight off the first legs, pull the swing lock pins at the top of the legs, back up some more and the first legs fold up, lower the box so it is about a foot up. Continue to reverse, the wedges will center the spreader at the back, after contacting the rear crossbar lower the box completely, pull the rear pins and raise the legs and repin, plug in the electrics and activate the gate latches. Two chains with tie downs on the front and your good to go. Takes one man about 15 minutes including greasing.


----------



## firelwn82

Ok so you do have to lift it up a little bit. I was thinking you just backed up and insert, pull pin slide back some more lock it in done. Thats awesome though for sure


----------



## voltmeister

*Huge Duramax Fan.*

Still have to chip.


----------



## awhauling

*Pics*

Some pictures attached enjoy.


----------



## cycles13

*GMC's and Liquids*

06 GMC 2500HD and Sprayer


----------



## EGLC

8' or 8 1/2?? btw you need to do some front end work on that truck to get it off the ground man


----------



## mossman381

Looks like the front is holding the weight just fine. Doesn't look like much sag at all. Looks like the standard chevy 3/4 ton rake.


----------



## EGLC

mossman381;979980 said:


> Looks like the front is holding the weight just fine. Doesn't look like much sag at all. Looks like the standard chevy 3/4 ton rake.


he's gonna drag his mount a lot....trust me I'm doing it now and my truck sits up a lil bit more....those pro plus's are HEAVY


----------



## cycles13

I put the Truxx system on the front. It's been holding up well. The driveway has a good angle on it.


----------



## meyer22288

one from thursday morning


----------



## CJsSnowplowing

meyer22288;980484 said:


> one from thursday morning


Looks like some1 broke into the Hot Dog truck. The back door is open.


----------



## meyer22288

> Looks like some1 broke into the Hot Dog truck. The back door is open.


grabbed a bag of chips and a soda before i headed out lol


----------



## bow2no1

curtis plow, down easter sander









not my tractor but my truck and trailer. i moved the tractor for my boss.... pretty sad my truck is bigger then his and he has 2 tractors and no trailer to move them with.


----------



## towpro570

nice truck is the eng a 6.0 or 8.1


----------



## bow2no1

towpro570;985579 said:


> nice truck is the eng a 6.0 or 8.1


6.0 has all the power i need


----------



## hitachiman 200

The new F550


----------



## mossman381

I would hate to drive up the bed when it was snow and ice covered.


----------



## hitachiman 200

ahhhh....going up is a piece of cake, backing off when everything is covered in snow now that's what seperates the men from the boys.:salute:


----------



## bow2no1

i like it! i think lol
why not just have a 4x4 ramp truck?


----------



## hitachiman 200

Here's some short vids of the new truck

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=470655035155&ref=mf

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=470721390155&ref=mf


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

hitachiman 200;986192 said:


> The new F550


_*Nice ride brother! looks like tons of toys to play with*_


----------



## Mark13

Nice Video's






Bark Bark Bark Bark Bark Bark Bark, do you run a pound? lol


----------



## hitachiman 200

She rides like a caddy full load inside with toasty seats, not that we need them with this weather.


----------



## hitachiman 200

Mark13;986511 said:


> Nice Video's
> 
> Bark Bark Bark Bark Bark Bark Bark, do you run a pound? lol


belong to a neighbor, I don't even hear them anymore.


----------



## ajordan193

2006 Ford PSD Fisher 8.6 SS Xtreme V


----------



## vmax29

DugHD;975436 said:


> Sweet uni mog !!!


Thanks, Hopefully I will get some use out of it this weekend. payup

Sean


----------



## plowjeep420

*Luv My Jeep*

Photo 1/08, at the "Random Ranch" Carbondale, Colorado


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs




----------



## BDTRUX

*'97 Chevy K2500*

This is my new plow truck this year. A '97 Chevy K2500 from Calif. I installed a body lift and a set of 285's on a newer set of alum of HD wheels. I switched my 8' unimount to this truck. I just bought a set of Buyer's wings ( great purchase ). The lights are Buyer's too, much brighter than the traditonal unimount lights. ussmileyflag


----------



## nicks_xj

heres my 98 cherokee


----------



## firelwn82

BDTRUX;992637 said:


> The lights are Buyer's too, much brighter than the traditonal unimount lights. ussmileyflag


How do you like the lights. How was the wiring installation? I have been pandering doing the switch myself and the adding a HID light conversion also. Just havent leaped into it yet.


----------



## BDTRUX

I do like the lights, little on the expensive side. I think they cost around $300. The wiring was actually pretty easy. They are supost to be mounted with 2 studs per light, but the unimount only has 1 hole in the light bracket, so far, so good.


----------



## Mysticlandscape

ajordan193;988720 said:


> 2006 Ford PSD Fisher 8.6 SS Xtreme V


Next black truck I see with an extreme V and I am buying one. Now I know what mine will look like with it on the front. :yow!:


----------



## andcon83

bow2no1;985128 said:


> not my tractor but my truck and trailer. i moved the tractor for my boss.... pretty sad my truck is bigger then his and he has 2 tractors and no trailer to move them with.


That guy is pi$$ing on your tires!!!:laughing:


----------



## c_nice_37

*Here's my F250*

1986 F250 w/ 351W 4bbl Holley and conventional Fisher

Just picked her up in the summer and added the plow right before the big storm in Dec. Only 100k on her, but the plow has seen better days. They welded the cutting edge on and most of the other hacks I have fixed. Its only for personal use so it works.


----------



## firelwn82

BDTRUX;993495 said:


> I do like the lights, little on the expensive side. I think they cost around $300.


Damn you way over paid my friend. http://www.angelos-supplies.com/sno...oductID/144106/Default.aspx?SortField=EAN,EAN
https://orders.j-thomas.com/sites/dynamicsax/WebShop/ProductDetails.aspx?ItemNo=1311100

Just a couple that I found right away. Where did you get yours from??


----------



## BDTRUX

Now, I'm kinda pissed ! My wife bought them for me for a birthday present. She bought that at General Welding in Roch. NY. For what it's worth I'll show them the web sites you sent me, see if they do anything ? I work at a small auto repair garage across the street from them, if they don't help out any, I'll get the chance to return "the favor" on their next repair bill ! Thank's for the info


----------



## firelwn82

BDTRUX;995162 said:


> I'll get the chance to return "the favor" on their next repair bill ! Thank's for the info


One good favor deserves another.


----------



## mossman381

I don't like getting screwed either, but I think it is up to the buyer to shop around and get the best price. Lots of stores charge alot more for some items than others.


----------



## BDTRUX

I do agree with that, but this is a shop which we having a pretty good working relationship. They do some stuff for us, we do some stuff for them. And what about the idea of supporting local business instead of mail order ? I work be ok with paying approx $30-$50, more than that seems excessive ?


----------



## gottaloveOT




----------



## Mark13

You should get some real equipment and quit playin' around gottaloveOT.


----------



## gottaloveOT

Mark13;996190 said:


> You should get some real equipment and quit playin' around gottaloveOT.


We would but the State doesn't have any money. That is why I get every other Friday off, unpaid. LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

hitachiman 200;975450 said:


> some plow rigs and the salt shed


That is a very smart idea and well made on those trailer hitch supports. I run a toolbox size space infront of mine for salt pails for the sidewalks. Im going to make something like that. :salute:


----------



## Nick Estes

thats quite the dam setup u got goin their looks like a nice huge shop


----------



## Milwaukee

gottaloveOT;996209 said:


> We would but the State doesn't have any money. That is why I get every other Friday off, unpaid. LOL


You know Greatlake4x4 ?


----------



## Mysticlandscape

Ready to roll but were going on about 3 1/2 weeks with no action.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Mysticlandscape;996615 said:


> Ready to roll but were going on about 3 1/2 weeks with no action.


NICE!! How do you like the x-blades?


----------



## hitachiman 200

Well.... I'm goin on 47 weeks with no action


----------



## GMCHD plower

I think your talking about a differnt type of action.... hahaha jkjk man.


----------



## hitachiman 200

No .... Really......LOL

We have had a grand total of 1.2 CM snow and salted only twice.


----------



## blk90s13

yes I changed the cutting edge already :laughing:


----------



## Promotiondave

Hey BDTRUX, truck looks great! Did you have to change you hitch mount with the 285s? I run a 90 k2500 that I put 285s on this year and it mess up my plow angle so thinking i will have to put smaller back on for winter.


----------



## BDTRUX

Actually, this is my second 88-98 ifs chevy with 285's, it seems to work fine. I had the torsion bars turned up all little too. Maybe you could drop your plow frame down a bolt hole if needed, I do know mine isn't in the lowest setting though. If you want I could measure the height to the ground if you want ?


----------



## snowfighter75

My 03 Dakota


----------



## Promotiondave

I have my bars turned up a bit as well because my tires were actually rubbing the front fender when turning with plow on. I have an artic 8ft ploy and I think I did put in the lowest setting but will have to check agian, its been a while since I put It on. It plowed better before I turned torsion bars up but not good at all since and I have a pretty good angle on a frame. Thanks for the help.


----------



## plowjeep420

*New Toy*

This is our new snow cat... It is awesome. Now I can set cross country ski tracks, as well as, I can now get around town when the big storm comes.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

On the ice


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

I took the blackouts off of the front lower lights.


----------



## thesnowman269

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;999825 said:


> I took the blackouts off of the front lower lights.


Looks alot better! IMO


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

thesnowman269;1000002 said:


> Looks alot better! IMO


i think so too


----------



## mossman381

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;999825 said:


> I took the blackouts off of the front lower lights.


Did you get pulled over? It is illegal to cover your turn signals. I know because I have gotten pulled over for having covers on mine.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

mossman381;1000194 said:


> Did you get pulled over? It is illegal to cover your turn signals. I know because I have gotten pulled over for having covers on mine.


nope never got pulled over. but as I sat at the ice shanty yesterday and was looking out I thought the truck would look good without them.


----------



## pearlsnap1

here is my 96 gmc i just put a midweight plow on it


----------



## EGLC

pearlsnap1;1000359 said:


> here is my 96 gmc i just put a midweight plow on it


why did you put a PRO PLUS on a 1500????


----------



## pearlsnap1

i put a midweight on my 1500. everything i have read said that it was a good plow to put on a half ton


----------



## EGLC

pearlsnap1;1000773 said:


> i put a midweight on my 1500. everything i have read said that it was a good plow to put on a half ton


um thats a pro plus on your truck meant for atleast a 2500


----------



## pearlsnap1

it is 7.5' wide midweight


----------



## pearlsnap1

it weighs 540 pounds. this pros plus you speak of weighs any where from 682 to 715


----------



## EGLC

take a picture of the back of the plow....if its not a pro plus like you're claiming then they're using pro plus moldboards which doesnt make sense


----------



## pearlsnap1

it is a midwieght buddy can you not take my word on it


----------



## pearlsnap1

it only has two trip springs on the back


----------



## z400

So no pictures to prove anything?


----------



## pearlsnap1

it is night and my i phone has no flash you yanks have no fath in southern boys


----------



## sven_502

EGLC what exactly from the front of the moldboard gives away that its a pro plus? Judging by size it looks like a midweight to me, looks shorter than my unimount pro.


----------



## mossman381

This guy can put whatever plow he wants on his truck. I don't know why some people have to open their mouths when they should keep them shut. pearlsnap1 your truck and plow look good to me.


----------



## Milwaukee

Here my 95 F250 XL


----------



## pearlsnap1

eglc here is the back of the plow as you requested. Iknow i am from the south but i think that the words spell MIDWEIGHT please correct me if i am wrong


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

Milwaukee;1000959 said:


> Here my 95 F250 XL


good lookin truck mil. looks like it is is pretty good shape rust wise. Does the truck have the 351 engine?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

pearlsnap1;1000909 said:


> it is night and my i phone has no flash you yanks have no fath in southern boys


No faith? Way to stick too your guns and nice pics.... Good luck!


----------



## jomama45

mossman381;1000953 said:


> This guy can put whatever plow he wants on his truck. I don't know why some people have to open their mouths when they should keep them shut. pearlsnap1 your truck and plow look good to me.


I agree 100%. :salute:



pearlsnap1;1001104 said:


> eglc here is the back of the plow as you requested. Iknow i am from the south but i think that the words spell MIDWEIGHT please correct me if i am wrong


Good choice of plow & truck, it should serve you well. Good luck.


----------



## dieseld

Pearlsnap, I ran a 8'6" and a 9' on a 98 Chevy 1/2 ton, it did fine. EGLC is just back to being Mr. Negative after a brief positive stint. Truck looks good. Y'all take care now,ya hear. Sorry, could not resist that.


----------



## EGLC

sorry man! :waving: I actually looked on westerns website and saw you were correct....here is what threw me off


----------



## pearlsnap1

no problem so far i am happy with it it does not snow down here enough to justify a big plow but we have had just enough snow for several of my maintence accounts to start screaming for snow removal


----------



## Milwaukee

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;1001111 said:


> good lookin truck mil. looks like it is is pretty good shape rust wise. Does the truck have the 351 engine?


Not rusty but been coat with ziebrat.

Yes 351W with 15k miles on it.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

Milwaukee;1001292 said:


> Not rusty but been coat with ziebrat.
> 
> Yes 351W with 15k miles on it.


Looks like a good truck mil. Hopefully it gets better fuel mileage then my 351 did haha


----------



## SuperdutyShane

dieseld;1001150 said:


> Pearlsnap, I ran a 8'6" and a 9' on a 98 Chevy 1/2 ton, it did fine. EGLC is just back to being Mr. Negative after a brief positive stint. Truck looks good. Y'all take care now,ya hear.  Sorry, could not resist that.


How did people miss this? You ran a 9' blade on a 1/2 ton?!


----------



## firelwn82

SuperdutyShane;1001369 said:


> How did people miss this? You ran a 9' blade on a 1/2 ton?!


I have seen it. Wouldn't advise it nor would I do it but It has,can and will be done...


----------



## chevyman51

this is my first plow truck its a 95 K1500 with a wester uni mount


----------



## dieseld

SuperdutyShane;1001369 said:


> How did people miss this? You ran a 9' blade on a 1/2 ton?!


Did it for two seasons.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dieseld;1001446 said:


> Did it for two seasons.


Did you have to rebuild the front end after each season?


----------



## dieseld

Pushin 2 Please;1001448 said:


> Did you have to rebuild the front end after each season?


No. IFS front ends are pretty tough. Granted we are not driving down the tollway with it on and when he finished his route he took it off right away. ibelieve there is only 50# difference per 6" width on unimounts so what is the difference really if you think about it? 50-100#s. Our routes are pretty close together, and as my g-friend says, an extra 6" makes a huge difference.


----------



## EGLC

it's def more then 50lbs man


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yeah the girls always want the big ones. Would like to see a few if you have any.


----------



## jomama45

dieseld;1001463 said:


> No. IFS front ends are pretty tough. Granted we are not driving down the tollway with it on and when he finished his route he took it off right away. * ibelieve there is only 50# difference per 6" width on unimounts *so what is the difference really if you think about it? 50-100#s. Our routes are pretty close together, and as my g-friend says, an extra 6" makes a huge difference.


It's actually only about 16-17#'s per 6" for the Ultra's, according to their website at least.

There is obviously a big jump from the mid-weights to a pro though.


----------



## Jt13speed

Hey Dieseld how about a pic of your denali with the Boss on it?? commmon you know you want to! pleeeaaasse


----------



## dieseld

No can do. G-14 classified. Have a great winter eveyone.


----------



## Jelinek61

GottaLoveOT, Sweet equipment you got there. What size shop is that and what do you do in the summer?


----------



## Mark13

EGLC;1001468 said:


> it's def more then 50lbs man


Your nuts. There is now way adding 6" to a plow will cause it's weight to jump by 50#+. I bet it gains no more then 25# at the most.

I'd run an 8.6-9' on my truck if I had one. Can't be worse then anything else I've done to it. Put some wings on the 9' 

x2 on the IFS front ends being pretty tough no matter what the SFA die hards say. I'm on season 3 of plowing on my truck with a commercial blade with wings. Front end is all still fine, nothing is loose or worn out. And I believe that my front end parts are all still original at 180k.


----------



## WilliamOak

I dont think the weight is an issue at all, its the whole pushing a full 9' blade worth of snow around with a 1/2 ton is where the problems will arise from.


----------



## Mark13

WilliamOak;1001804 said:


> I dont think the weight is an issue at all, its the whole pushing a full 9' blade worth of snow around with a 1/2 ton is where the problems will arise from.


Ya. I need more weight and better tires.

A 1/2ton with good balast, a posi/locker, and good tires should have no problems. Mine used to push my 9.8' blade with no issues before my tires got worn down. Most of the time I could plow anything up to 5" in 2wd. With good tires and balast and no posi.


----------



## Milwaukee

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;1001359 said:


> Looks like a good truck mil. Hopefully it gets better fuel mileage then my 351 did haha


I get 7.98 mpg plow 9" snow that is highest I gotten.

11.562 mpg without plow and in high traffic city.


----------



## CJsSnowplowing

All of you have very nice trucks, snowplow trucks & other equipment.


----------



## Stik208

2005 Colorado Z71 - Fisher HT


----------



## Louiso

*hahah*

This is my dads fleet of trucks

i will get more pics of the trucks in actions. also this picture is missing 2 loaders thet he got! he just got a new one today to help with snow!!!!


----------



## GMCHD plower

Stik208;1002181 said:


> 2005 Colorado Z71 - Fisher HT


Nice! Looks like it would be perfect for small resi's.


----------



## deere615

Louiso;1002329 said:


> This is my dads fleet of trucks
> 
> i will get more pics of the trucks in actions. also this picture is missing 2 loaders thet he got! he just got a new one today to help with snow!!!!


Thats a nice fleet seems like he does alot of walks with all the blowers?


----------



## gottaloveOT

Louiso;1002329 said:


> This is my dads fleet of trucks
> 
> i will get more pics of the trucks in actions. also this picture is missing 2 loaders thet he got! he just got a new one today to help with snow!!!!


My boss wants to get a pic like that but I would want all the equipment from the downtown shop too but that will never happen. We might be able to get one of just our stuff.


----------



## Louiso

yeah my dads shop is in a great spot. thast picture was taken in the parks parking lot that is right next to his shop...just a few soccer fields away!!


----------



## terraventure

*My Rig*

Here is my rig, 2009 F550 xlt diesel, 9.5' XtremeV, 4 yard Swenson, 9' Truckcraft aluminum dump body.


----------



## deere615

NICE NICE NICE Truck^^ and thats coming from a chevy guy!


----------



## terraventure

Thanks, I just picked it up. this is my third f550 but my first xlt. As my buddy says it is pretty fancy compared to my old xl f550s.


----------



## GMCHD plower

terraventure;1004172 said:


> Here is my rig, 2009 F550 xlt diesel, 9.5' XtremeV, 4 yard Swenson, 9' Truckcraft aluminum dump body.


SWEET!!!!!!! Nice truck. Exactly what I want except I want a 3.3 yrd downeaster. Central hydros?


----------



## terraventure

I have thought of converting to central hydros but on these new diesels there isn't any room and it is 6-7k. I am thinking of converting the sander to electric.


----------



## GMCHD plower

terraventure;1004348 said:


> I have thought of converting to central hydros but on these new diesels there isn't any room and it is 6-7k. I am thinking of converting the sander to electric.


So just regular gas? Or gas with a pony for a hydro pump? I ask because I've always heard people say that with our northeastern winters gas motors are a b!*ch to start. Have you had any problems?


----------



## terraventure

I have not had any problems with the motor just the drive system. It is belt from the motor to the clutch and chain to the spinner. I think I am on my 6th belt this winter. The mootr puley is way too small and there is not enoguh wrap of the belt on the pulley so it slips. I haqve to constantly tension the belt.


----------



## 02DURAMAX

terraventure;1004172 said:


> Here is my rig, 2009 F550 xlt diesel, 9.5' XtremeV, 4 yard Swenson, 9' Truckcraft aluminum dump body.


Very Nice man!!!!!!!


----------



## terraventure

I really like the v-plow. This is my first v-plow. However the dummies that installed put the control module in the wrong location and it is screwed up. I have to drive 1.5 hours to have them replace the module and relocate according to the fisher specifications.


----------



## Mysticlandscape

terraventure;1005192 said:


> I really like the v-plow. This is my first v-plow. However the dummies that installed put the control module in the wrong location and it is screwed up. I have to drive 1.5 hours to have them replace the module and relocate according to the fisher specifications.


Two questions, First what was the price tag all said and done? That is the exact.. set-up I would like to acquire next. Second, whats your address so I can come steal it?


----------



## Mark13

Mysticlandscape;1005322 said:


> Two questions, First...., Second, whats your address so I can come steal it?


:laughing:


----------



## terraventure

62k for truck and plow 9k for sander. The sander is now about 7k. I bought the salter when steel was at its highest, live and learn.


----------



## BSDeality

finally got my boss 9'2 VXT. This thing dwarfs my old Snoway 28v 8'3


----------



## CJsSnowplowing

Nice truck. Thank you for putting the picture here.


----------



## fisher guy

terraventure;1005465 said:


> 62k for truck and plow 9k for sander. The sander is now about 7k. I bought the salter when steel was at its highest, live and learn.


beautiful truck i love it but the price just made me fall out of my chair may that thing pay itself off quick:salute:


----------



## robjets

Hey bsdeality, aout time you got a real plow. Hey whats with the swing set in the picture, didn't know you had kids


----------



## robjets

Random pic


----------



## robjets

Another random pic of the trucks


----------



## robjets

finally broke down and got a sander


----------



## BSDeality

robjets;1006370 said:


> Hey bsdeality, aout time you got a real plow. Hey whats with the swing set in the picture, didn't know you had kids


I don't it came with the house and my niece likes playing on it when she comes over otherwise I'd crush it with the backhoe


----------



## BSDeality

robjets;1006428 said:


> finally broke down and got a sander


Looks good. I was going to buy that unit from john but I couldn't swing it right now.


----------



## terraventure

fisher guy;1006129 said:


> beautiful truck i love it but the price just made me fall out of my chair may that thing pay itself off quick:salute:


It is a necessary evil for my business. I need a dump but I also plow so this is the smallest truck I can go with for what I do. They are quite expensive and it will only last four or five years before it needs to be replaced.


----------



## robjets

Come on, I know your out there when knowones looking swinging away


----------



## GMC Driver

This year's fleet.

Missing one 810 on the '08 - it's inside the shop.


----------



## dieseld

GMC Driver;1007458 said:


> This year's fleet.
> 
> Missing one 810 on the '08 - it's inside the shop.


Now that is a fleet of beauty, in my opinion. Would love a couple more pics if possible.


----------



## GMCHD plower

GMC Driver;1007458 said:


> This year's fleet.
> 
> Missing one 810 on the '08 - it's inside the shop.


Anymore pic's of that topkick? 4wd right?


----------



## Mark13

GMC Driver;1007458 said:


> This year's fleet.


Now that's a fleet to be jealous of. GM trucks, Blizzard and Boss plows. Someone's got the right idea.


----------



## deere615

Yes nice GM's!


----------



## EGLC

GMC Driver;1007458 said:


> This year's fleet.
> 
> Missing one 810 on the '08 - it's inside the shop.


very very very nice


----------



## GMC Driver

Thanks guys.

The Topkick (5500) is 4wd. There's a vid of it on YouTube - been posted here before. Don't want to double post it - not sure on the rules.

Also a few other vids of some of the trucks participating in sled pulls. Channel name is GMCDriver55.


----------



## hansons glc

Louiso;1004130 said:


> yeah my dads shop is in a great spot. thast picture was taken in the parks parking lot that is right next to his shop...just a few soccer fields away!!
> 
> I GOT TO HAND IT TO YOU. FOR NOT POSTING THE PICS AND SAYING IT IS ALL OWNED BY YOU. WE ALL WORK HARD TO GET TO WHERE WE ARE AND WHEN SOME ONE CLAMS SOME ONE ELSES STUFF, THAT IS REALLY LOW. YOU KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK AND HELP YOUR DAD. MAYBE SOME DAY IT WILL ALL BE YOURS.


----------



## deere615

Subscribed!


----------



## plowmaster07

Subscribed. I'll get pictures of my truck up here tomorrow. They're all looking good guys!


----------



## Rain Man

Here are a couple of my toys.


----------



## Stik208

hansons glc;1007951 said:


> I GOT TO HAND IT TO YOU. FOR NOT POSTING THE PICS AND SAYING IT IS ALL OWNED BY YOU. WE ALL WORK HARD TO GET TO WHERE WE ARE AND WHEN SOME ONE CLAMS SOME ONE ELSES STUFF, THAT IS REALLY LOW. YOU KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK AND HELP YOUR DAD. MAYBE SOME DAY IT WILL ALL BE YOURS.


Please stop shouting.








.


----------



## pitrack

Not sure if I posted in this thread it's so damn long haha.


----------



## Zach

I remember that truck from a while ago.. cant get mad at you for reposting though, that is a damn good looking truck!!


----------



## Mark13

Nice setup you got there pitrack. What's hiding under the hood, 5.9 or 6.7? Auto?


----------



## lude1990

pitrack where in omaha do you plow at??? and nice setup


----------



## pitrack

Mark13;1009248 said:


> Nice setup you got there pitrack. What's hiding under the hood, 5.9 or 6.7? Auto?


5.9 Auto



lude1990;1009265 said:


> pitrack where in omaha do you plow at??? and nice setup


West Omaha, what about you?

Thanks guys


----------



## lude1990

pitrack;1009304 said:


> 5.9 Auto
> 
> West Omaha, what about you?
> 
> Thanks guys


Mainly Papillion area for my work but i do driveways all over town


----------



## pitrack

lude1990;1009308 said:


> Mainly Papillion area for my work but i do driveways all over town


Cool, got a pic of your truck?


----------



## CJsSnowplowing

pitrack;1008990 said:


> Not sure if I posted in this thread it's so damn long haha.


Nice 4 door truck. 
Yes it is in right area. Equipment,Tools, & Vehicle Pictures


----------



## pitrack

CJsSnowplowing;1009398 said:


> Nice 4 door truck.
> Yes it is in right area. Equipment,Tools, & Vehicle Pictures


I meant I wasn't sure if I posted it in this thread since there are so many pages haha.


----------



## PremierPM

*My First Truck*

Here is a pic of my 2000 Dodge 2500HD. I just got it and I'm loving it.


----------



## lude1990

pitrack;1009311 said:


> Cool, got a pic of your truck?


No truck yet. Working on that right now. Trying to get my own company going. Ill see if I can get a pic of the trucks from my work. 2001 550 7.3 10 boss v rt3 and 2001 f250 triton  V10 8 ft westren pro plus. 550 is a beast I can push show where ever I want with it but the 250 is more maneuverable


----------



## lude1990

pitrack here is a pic of the 250 with jesse the other foreman in the truck....we were taking turns plowing and shoveling

Video of the 550 blasting a huge drift

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid209.photobucket.com/albums/bb141/lude1990/snow/VIDEO_00005.flv


----------



## cycles13

Wife's Rocket - 2002; 2500 Avalanche Big Block 8.1


----------



## mossman381

Those 2500 avalanches are neat.


----------



## BSDeality

last night and this am


----------



## Fiske Plowing

My 05 250 with MM2 and procaster sander


----------



## Banksy

Great truck Fiske. Welcome.


----------



## robjets

Plow looks good on that truck


----------



## Fiske Plowing

Thanks I got that plow last year and the sander is new this year


----------



## sven_502

Picture of my yukon with the lighter 7 foot unimount, and my new tires, well new to me. BFG commerical T/As, 235/85/16 load range E, wicked traction compared to the michelin BS that was on it before.


----------



## streetscrapin16

Here is my 02 Excursion v10 with a Meyer 7.5' and Meyer 36006 spreader.


----------



## firelwn82

sven_502;1018520 said:


> new tires, well new to me. BFG commerical T/As, 235/85/16 load range E, wicked traction compared to the michelin BS that was on it before.


Your gonna love those tires. I think there the best tire I have purchased in a long long time. Have had them for 2 or 3 weeks now. Not one time have I had to push in 4 wheel, ice is absolutely no problem either. Pushed 8" of decent heavy packing snow last week, no problems.


----------



## blk90s13

Got the new tires on my painted rims here is 2 pictures from yesterday


----------



## towpro570

blk90s13;1020029 said:


> Got the new tires on my painted rims here is 2 pictures from yesterday


got the amish look going there :laughing:


----------



## sven_502

firelwn82;1019102 said:


> Your gonna love those tires. I think there the best tire I have purchased in a long long time. Have had them for 2 or 3 weeks now. Not one time have I had to push in 4 wheel, ice is absolutely no problem either. Pushed 8" of decent heavy packing snow last week, no problems.


I have had them on for a month and a bit now just havent had a clean picture of the truck since. I do love them, the wicked tread and the fact that they are 235s make them rediculously awesome in the snow. Compared to the bald ass 245 michelins that have no tread to begin with theres no contest. I got these for free too, with 85% wear left, and load range E. Sure they make alot more road noise, but what a minimal trade off for actually being able to stop. I have been warned to not run them in the summer, which I didnt plan to anyway, because they are a fast wearing tire. I beleive triple L told me.so.


----------



## firelwn82

sven_502;1020279 said:


> I have been warned to not run them in the summer, which I didnt plan to anyway, because they are a fast wearing tire. I beleive triple L told me.so.


I was told there an all season tire and would get 55,000 out of them...


----------



## blk90s13

towpro570;1020129 said:


> got the amish look going there :laughing:


Oh that explains the manure smell  :laughing:


----------



## WIPensFan

firelwn82;1020567 said:


> I was told there an all season tire and would get 55,000 out of them...


There are two different BFG Commercial T/A's, All Seasons & Traction. Looks like the All Seasons will go 55,000 but maybe not the Traction ones. IDK, Maybe they both will, I don't believe anything Triple L says.:waving:


----------



## firelwn82

WIPensFan;1020592 said:


> IDK, Maybe they both will, I don't believe anything Triple L says.:waving:


Who the hell is triple L?? I don't believe anyone. always have to see things for myself.


----------



## streetscrapin16

Here are my 2 plow trucks I used this year.


----------



## CAT 245ME

That stepside Chevy looks like it's been well cared for.


----------



## streetscrapin16

Thanks! We just bought it in September and then we redid the whole thing before we started plowing with it.


----------



## PremierPM

What year is the chevy?


----------



## streetscrapin16

The Chevy is as 89.


----------



## sven_502

firelwn82;1020567 said:


> I was told there an all season tire and would get 55,000 out of them...


You probably have the all season ones, and mine are definitely the traction ones. Yours look like a higher mileage tire, just not as good in the traction department. In my short experience with tires, you get traction, or you get mileage, no free lunch. I don't plan on running these too much longer, I'll burn the crappy michelins off more once the snow is gone. For snow though these tires are awesome, hands down no contest compared to my old ones. Plus they look so much better, and the price was definitely right (freebie)


----------



## Hinkler

Snow plowing? Instead of moving it again and again, just drive over it.


----------



## Louiso

ha thats one way i like it tho


----------



## Hegartydirtwork

my 01 350 7.3 powerstroke


----------



## Burkartsplow

Hegartydirtwork;1027090 said:


> my 01 350 7.3 powerstroke


The truck looks great. Nice picture with the snow scenery.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

I dont even drive the ford anymore hahahaha


----------



## Stik208

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;1029120 said:


> I dont even drive the ford anymore hahahaha


Any bites on it yet?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

Stik208;1029152 said:


> Any bites on it yet?


haven't even listed it. cant find anything close by that is worth selling it for YET haha. I have to fix something on it and then it will be for sale.


----------



## cameron2171

chevy power!!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I should be picking her up tomorrow. Got a smokin deal on it! Too good to pass up.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^ Can't wait to see it Sullivan! Hope to stop by sometime after work.


----------



## PlowMan03

Here are my 2 trucks


----------



## pennsylvaniaboy

here is ours. 88 k2500 350, tm400, sf14bt rear, posilok 4x4, airbags, and meyers plows


----------



## Nick Estes

has anoyone ever plowed with a body lift on their truck im getin ready to put one on firday morning and am a lil worried about it but idk


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Nick Estes;1037183 said:


> has anoyone ever plowed with a body lift on their truck im getin ready to put one on firday morning and am a lil worried about it but idk


Body lift will not change your truck in any way that will affect your plowing. Show some before and after pictures, when it's done!


----------



## Nick Estes

will do i no it wont change it for plowing other than siting up higher but i will just steal the guides off our topkicks plow lol. getting my windows tinted tomorrow morning gona go 25% all the way around then start the lift early friday morning. can't wait until its all said and done


----------



## Nick Estes

i love ur truck by the way pennsylvaniaboy. looks really badass


----------



## mossman381

I don't like body lifts. If you need more height get a suspension lift. That is my opinion.


----------



## Nick Estes

im only doin it to clear a bigger set of summer tires


----------



## tojay22

pennsylvaniaboy;1037138 said:


> here is ours. 88 k2500 350, tm400, sf14bt rear, posilok 4x4, airbags, and meyers plows
> 
> thats so clean for an 88! i like all the cleared out lights!


----------



## pennsylvaniaboy

tojay22;1037451 said:


> pennsylvaniaboy;1037138 said:
> 
> 
> 
> here is ours. 88 k2500 350, tm400, sf14bt rear, posilok 4x4, airbags, and meyers plows
> 
> thats so clean for an 88! i like all the cleared out lights!
> 
> 
> 
> yeh being a body shop we try to keep them nice. we updated the whole grill to a 94+ style
Click to expand...


----------



## mossman381

pennsylvaniaboy;1037682 said:


> yeh being a body shop we try to keep them nice. we updated the whole grill to a 94+ style


Nice truck. I have a soft spot in my heart for the 88-98 chevy trucks. My first truck was an 88 chevy.


----------



## pennsylvaniaboy

thanks for all the compliments


----------



## Nick Estes

here it is the pic without is from last thursday after i got my tint done and the 2nd is 2 days later when i got the body lift done. i love how it turned out. now i just gota find a nice used set of 33's for the summer


----------



## M.S.P.M.

just bought this 2000 f250 superduty yesterday.


----------



## T&M SnowMan

*a few pics of my 2006 F250 Super Duty*


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

How do you like you like your flood/work lights mounted on the hitch?



T&M SnowMan;1040263 said:


>


----------



## T&M SnowMan

I like them there, they don't get banged around and I get enough light thrown behind the truck backing up to keep me happy and dent free!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

T&M SnowMan;1041344 said:
 

> I like them there, they don't get banged around and I get enough light thrown behind the truck backing up to keep me happy and dent free!


Good to hear. I have been trying to decide where I want to mount mine. I have to first decide if I want a back blade.


----------



## GMCHD plower

T&M SnowMan;1040263 said:


>


Do you have any better close up pic's of how those are mounted?


----------



## PDQ Pete

My 97 f350.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

*2007*

Added a western ultramount harness that will handle a wideout or a mvp+ and salter wires and control. Now I can use it as backup if needed. Working on trimming the lower plastic to cover the harness.

As much as I love snow, I love summer mode. Fender flares on the way... going to color match them black, put crome bed side caps, door handles and covers.

60 000miles 6.7 2007


----------



## T&M SnowMan

"Do you have any better close up pic's of how those are mounted? "

I have my flood/works mounted to each side of the reciever. Drilled 2 holes (one each side) after holding them where they were in a spot I liked and bolted them on...I can take a pic, but its very simple.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs




----------



## DareDog

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;1047032 said:


>


you dont know how much i like that truck sell it lol my dad has black single cab short bed, my uncle had the same one you have but in a Chevy. :waving:


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

DareDog;1047110 said:


> you dont know how much i like that truck sell it lol my dad has black single cab short bed, my uncle had the same one you have but in a Chevy. :waving:


haha make me an offer right now it is in the shop getting a brand new 4l80 with a shift kit.


----------



## fisher guy

get a life LJ what are u doing on plowsite its freaking june for godsake and take that POS GM product with ya


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

fisher guy;1047174 said:


> get a life LJ what are u doing on plowsite its freaking june for godsake and take that POS GM product with ya


hmmmmmm why am I on here in June ehhh? good question that is the same question I am gonna ask you. I am a commited plowsite member that stays on here all year round.


----------



## SuperdutyShane

fisher guy;1047174 said:


> get a life LJ what are u doing on plowsite its freaking june for godsake and take that POS GM product with ya


you tell him fisher guy. :laughing:


----------



## GMC Driver

dieseld;1007869 said:


> Now that is a fleet of beauty, in my opinion. Would love a couple more pics if possible.


How about in summer form - although they need a bath. That's tomorrows job...

First time in a long time I could get them altogether! Only one missing is the '96 Jimmy.


----------



## Jelinek61

Awesome fleet, I love the two on the right


----------



## Triple L

Dave - Do you let your guys take the trucks home at night?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Very nice setup .


----------



## dieseld

Looks real professional GMC DRIVER. Just bought a 2010 GMC myself while on vacation this weekend, hopefully it will treat me as good as yours appear to.


----------



## GMC Driver

Thanks for the comments.

Chad - used to allow the trucks to go home. Now it's only in special circumstances. In the meantime, almost all the guys have bought or own a pickup, so little need to use mine. I have only one guy taking a vehicle home everynight - and that's the Jimmy. Otherwise, they all sleep at the shop at night.

The trouble in getting them together is that they are all back at different times. It's rare to have them all sitting in the yard together at the end of a day (within a decent time), without trailers or equipment attached.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

WOW very nice


----------



## fisher guy

sweet rigs man love the reg cab dually its making me want to go gmc instead of ford. i got 2 questions what year is it and does it have the d-max?


----------



## EGLC

GMC Driver;1048838 said:


> How about in summer form - although they need a bath. That's tomorrows job...
> 
> First time in a long time I could get them altogether! Only one missing is the '96 Jimmy.


question, why so many pickups and only one dump? sure is a sweeeettt fleet tho!


----------



## deere615

Beautiful fleet!


----------



## William B.

GMC Driver;1048838 said:


> How about in summer form - although they need a bath. That's tomorrows job...
> 
> First time in a long time I could get them altogether! Only one missing is the '96 Jimmy.


I love the look of your personal truck on the right side. One of the best I've seen.


----------



## mossman381

Love all the GM steel


----------



## DareDog




----------



## SullivanSeptic

Bought it in April. Figured I would show a pic of it. The truck hasn't been sitting much for me to get some pictures of it. I have decals and graphics going on the truck soon. Gonna make it two tone with a wide silver band that that breaks ups all the green. Max haul weight is 51,000 lbs. I might be using it for salt this winter.


----------



## snowdozerbat

*SnowDozer B.A.T.*

This is a shot of the first SnowDozer B.A.T. we received mounted to our skid in the warehouse. We painted and cleaned it up all nice for the shot. 










By the way, first post here. Howdy to all!


----------



## SnowMatt13

That's a big tire.....
Never thought of using one as a plow


----------



## mercer_me

DareDog;1051286 said:


>


You don't se many trucks with the old Fisher Quik Switch plow frames any more. My 1989 Chevy 2500 had a Quik Switch.


----------



## DareDog

mercer_me;1054987 said:


> You don't se many trucks with the old Fisher Quik Switch plow frames any more. My 1989 Chevy 2500 had a Quik Switch.


i have only seen one other Chevy but its red, its a 1978 fisher speed cast and its been on 3 trucks so far 0 problems at all except for the trucks lol


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

New to me plow truck. GMC Top Kick 4x4 plow wing sander ( SNOW REX )


----------



## mercer_me

IDOCTORTREES;1055092 said:


> New to me plow truck. GMC Top Kick 4x4 plow wing sander ( SNOW REX )


Are you going to use the wing?


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Yes I will on some of our roads with drifting..


----------



## dieselguy5245

IDOCTORTREES;1055092 said:


> New to me plow truck. GMC Top Kick 4x4 plow wing sander ( SNOW REX )


Is it me or do you need a new cutting edge on your plow?


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

No ,Just paint on the end of the cutting edge..


----------



## dieselguy5245

oo i see. how long do your cutting edges on your highway plows last?how many do you go through a season? i have an 11 power angle plow on my tri axle and after one storm of using it for the first time its significantly worn down.


----------



## SnowMatt13

I have a 2004 International 7400 with an 11 foot monroe plow. Edge is a 1/2 inch steel backed with I believe 1/2 inch carbide. It was a 6 inch tall edge. I have approximately 12,000 miles of plowing on it and have 4 inches of edge left.
Somehow I am getting lucky with that one. Usually is wore out by now.
Guys that are running 1/2 inch, steel only edges in this area have averaged 3 edges per year the last few years.....IMO backing with carbide is worth the $$


----------



## dieselguy5245

Yea i just have the steel only edges and it doesnt help that our tri axle is plowing the gutter of the road.we can only get 3 or 4 good storms out of a cutting edge before we need to replace it. Snowmatt13 i think your getting real lucky with that cutting edge, what do you plow with the international?


----------



## SnowMatt13

I work for a muni so anything from rural roads to subdivisions...


----------



## rawfish

my new truck


----------



## WIPensFan

Looks cool! Put up some more pics, so I can see more of it.


----------



## rawfish

Thanks! Its a 2010 ram. had a 05 prior. What a difference they did to the new rams! I just plow my lots and home so no need for a HD truck.


----------



## Stik208

Wow, you need to get that front end picked up you will scrape everything everywhere. Looks like a nice truck I like the gunmetal rims.


----------



## rawfish

Thanks. Same setup as on my 05 so we'll see how it does on the new one. Hopefully I won't have to raise the front.


----------



## GMCHD plower

rawfish;1055658 said:


> Thanks. Same setup as on my 05 so we'll see how it does on the new one. Hopefully I won't have to raise the front.


Not much of a dodge guy but still thats a pretty nice dodge!


----------



## rawfish

thanks man!


----------



## WIPensFan

The rims and that blue look awesome together. I don't know about those tires in the snow though? Very sharp truck.


----------



## rawfish

Thanks. they are the cooper AT's works great in the mud and snow!


----------



## rawfish




----------



## Zach

I love how sporty the new rams look as well as tough. the interior is finally as nice as Ford's recent interiors. Plus I LOVE the way those SRT10 rims look on the new body styles!


----------



## WIPensFan

They looked low profile and kind of streety. Glad they work for you.


----------



## WIPensFan

Those tires are Cooper Zeon LTZ's. Like I said, made for the wet or dry street.


----------



## rawfish

for how wide and low profile they are they are amazing in the snow and ice! Allot better than the OEM goodyears


----------



## rawfish

But the real fun car is this 

































844 RWHP of fun!


----------



## nickv13412

Holy crap that supra is boss! Fricken sickkk


----------



## vegaman04

rawfish where in WI are you?


----------



## rawfish

im in hudson


----------



## nickv13412

Can we get some details on the Mark IV?


----------



## Brandon29

That supra is sweet!! Also have a sweet truck too. Got to love the blue


----------



## rawfish

nickv13412;1055769 said:


> Can we get some details on the Mark IV?


Thanks!

all basic mods to support large single turbo( head work, cams, etc) Running the new Precision Billet 67 with anti surge. 1650cc injectors to run E85. AEM stand alone EMS. Stock bottom end. ( 2JZGTE bottoms are good to about 1k HP) new RPS triple carbon clutch should be here soon.

Other than that its stock body sitting on Tein h/a coilovers with 19" Blitz technospeed Z1's

she makes about 583 RWHP on wastgate spring, 706RWHP at 28psi, and at 36 it made 844RWHP. Turbo is good for about 950ish HP but I need a stiffer wastegate spring before I can turn the boost up.


----------



## nickv13412

rawfish;1055863 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> all basic mods to support large single turbo( head work, cams, etc) Running the new Precision Billet 67 with anti surge. 1650cc injectors to run E85. AEM stand alone EMS. Stock bottom end. ( 2JZGTE bottoms are good to about 1k HP) new RPS triple carbon clutch should be here soon.
> 
> Other than that its stock body sitting on Tein h/a coilovers with 19" Blitz technospeed Z1's
> 
> she makes about 583 RWHP on wastgate spring, 706RWHP at 28psi, and at 36 it made 844RWHP. Turbo is good for about 950ish HP but I need a stiffer wastegate spring before I can turn the boost up.


:salute: I'm drooling, Awesome car, must be fun as hell


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Our new side walk plow


----------



## Fourbycb

*07 ram 2500*

2007 Ram 2500


----------



## groundbreakers

Fourbycb;1056757 said:


> 2007 Ram 2500


 how did you rig up your roof lights? got any pics ... think i seen magnets attached LOL


----------



## niffen56

that is a very nice setup Fourbycb


----------



## Mark13

rawfish;1055863 said:


> she makes about 583 RWHP on wastgate spring, 706RWHP at 28psi, and at 36 it made 844RWHP. Turbo is good for about 950ish HP but I need a stiffer wastegate spring before I can turn the boost up.


So it's your coffee getter and sunday cruisin car?


----------



## VIPHGM

just thought i would put out a few pics of my trucks since i'm kind of new to the site!!


----------



## asps4u

Nice looking equipment you've got there VIPHGM. Welcome to Plowsite


----------



## GMCHD plower

VIPHGM;1058728 said:


> just thought i would put out a few pics of my trucks since i'm kind of new to the site!!


NICE STUFF! Do you have any close up pic's of your back-rack setup?


----------



## Zach

that black silverado's wheels look painful to clean (both in the literal and corny joke way)


----------



## VIPHGM

Well you can kind of see the set up for these two angles, I have 4 Nordic lights the N300SD twin power, which is dual bulbs per light and there bright then i have the standard stake bed back rack with 2 brake lights, 2 reverse, center cab brake light salt, spreader brake light then down low i have 2 more brake lights and 2 more reverse then bed marker lights in amber and red all over, then i have my Star Beacon LED Light - Amber on top, then strobes in the head lights. Now the only other thing that i want to do is Change out those boss lights for some Super power head lights... When i get a chance ill take a newer picture of my trucks back rack when i don't have my trailer all hooked up, I love my Nordic lights, just by having those lights on the truck has improved my speed and quality, because i can see everything at night, its easier for the loaders to load me up at night with salt!!! highly recommended 

and ya the black truck rims take for ever, its actually easier to take them off of the truck and sit there and clean them by had, because i clean the back sides also


----------



## mercer_me

VIPHGM;1058728 said:



> just thought i would put out a few pics of my trucks since i'm kind of new to the site!!


Nice Snow Dogg pusher. They make them about 20 minutes from were I live at H.P. Fairfield.


----------



## Triple L

IDOCTORTREES;1056750 said:


> Our new side walk plow


Whats the width on that? What kind of blade will you be putting on it? It that a polaris?


----------



## Jelinek61

Sure looks like a Ranger. You should put the new Boss V plow they came out with for that on it.


----------



## GMCHD plower

VIPHGM;1058854 said:


> Well you can kind of see the set up for these two angles, I have 4 Nordic lights the N300SD twin power, which is dual bulbs per light and there bright then i have the standard stake bed back rack with 2 brake lights, 2 reverse, center cab brake light salt, spreader brake light then down low i have 2 more brake lights and 2 more reverse then bed marker lights in amber and red all over, then i have my Star Beacon LED Light - Amber on top, then strobes in the head lights. Now the only other thing that i want to do is Change out those boss lights for some Super power head lights... When i get a chance ill take a newer picture of my trucks back rack when i don't have my trailer all hooked up, I love my Nordic lights, just by having those lights on the truck has improved my speed and quality, because i can see everything at night, its easier for the loaders to load me up at night with salt!!! highly recommended
> 
> and ya the black truck rims take for ever, its actually easier to take them off of the truck and sit there and clean them by had, because i clean the back sides also


haha I mean the one on the crew cab haha... but this ones nice too.


----------



## cat320

IDOCTORTREES;1056750 said:


> Our new side walk plow


Wade nice unit looks like it will be the one every one wants to drive. my brother in law has a polaris sportsman 500 the thing is sweet. same color too.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Bought a Western Wideout Today----? Im a Boss man just thought I better try one.


----------



## GMCHD plower

NICE! I bet you'll like it, they seem like good plows...


----------



## C&H Plowing

I feel like a boss driving it.















[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## C&H Plowing




----------



## SnowMatt13

Wade-

I think you'll like the plow overall.
I chose a V over a wideout on the last truck I bought for work.
I have never used a wideout.....
I was very impressed with the hydraulic system and the response of the v plow though.
Plus the ultra mount system can't get much easier....


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Thanks Matt


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Going to get my new 2011 Dodge Mega Cab laramie next thursday. Cant Wait...


----------



## Fourbycb

The nice thing about a western wideout is in the scoop postition you can turn / angle the blade to any side.On the Vee blade your not able to angle the blade Now in alot of my properties being able to angle in the scoop spot is ideal just my opinion


----------



## Jelinek61

IDOCTORTREES;1061419 said:


> Going to get my new 2011 Dodge Mega Cab laramie next thursday. Cant Wait...


Can't wait for some pics of that baby...


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

F----------g dealer just call and said they sold it..


----------



## GMCHD plower

IDOCTORTREES;1061539 said:


> F----------g dealer just call and said they sold it..


Dam that sucks man.. sorry to hear.


----------



## randomb0b123

*1991 dodge w250 cummins*

99k miles auto 7'6" western unimount arkansas truck never seen snow or salt til this winter


----------



## robjets

That's a mean lookin plow truck


----------



## randomb0b123

thanks i hope i get to finish painting the plow before winter


----------



## thesnowman269

99 F-150, 3/4 ton rear axle custom leaf springs, 5Spd swap, torsion key lift. Finishing it off this week with a new paint job, the truck it is sitting next to is my old truck that all the parts came off of.


----------



## randomb0b123

dont you dare get under that ******* ford on the cinderblocks i had a friends piece of **** f150 on those and the block under the rr corner of the axle exploded and the truck crashed onto the driveway i bought 5 more jackstands a week later


----------



## thesnowman269

randomb0b123;1064916 said:


> dont you dare get under that ******* ford on the cinderblocks i had a friends piece of **** f150 on those and the block under the rr corner of the axle exploded and the truck crashed onto the driveway i bought 5 more jackstands a week later


All parts have been stripped and its just waiting to go to the scrap yard now, no more getting under it


----------



## habart30

*My 2 Trucks. Just got the Dodge this weekend! Looking forward to (lets hope) a big winter!*


----------



## fordzilla




----------



## Fourbycb

Hey Fordzilla Hows that work on 6 " of wet heavy


----------



## fordzilla

6" of wet heavy stuff is actually pretty good, ive done a foot of it before, jus gotta work the leg muscles and peddle like hell, and strap some sand bags in the back and some chains on her and shes good to go..

edit; and btw thats not actually my pic! haha


----------



## FLC2004

fordzilla;1066366 said:


>


That thing looks awesome


----------



## fordzilla

FLC2004;1066390 said:


> :laughing: Who told you you could take my rig for a spin, lol. :laughing:


hahaha


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

Since I am new to the site I will post my metal. I know it is not as nice as some of your's. I have also added a a 1985 1 ton power wagon with a pro plus. I am sorry the photos of the 3 trucks is small I will get a better one shortly.

Thank 
Justin


----------



## Burkartsplow

looks good fordzilla!


----------



## fordzilla

in all seriousness, this is what i will be plowing with this winter


----------



## fordzilla

T&M SnowMan;1040263 said:


>


beautiful truck,, whered you get those mud flaps


----------



## thesnowman269

fordzilla;1067330 said:


> beautiful truck,, whered you get those mud flaps


Id like to know as well those things are sweet


----------



## Fourbycb

Go to your local Cat dealer


----------



## fordzilla

i was there a few days ago, never seen any of those


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

Nice truck I like the back up lights mounted on the hitch mount


----------



## Hitman1

Wrong season and terrain I know but it's the only recent pic I have of my truck! Just wanted to pull out a lil pathfinder but the damn fat kid fell into the ruts and sank!


----------



## FLC2004

Heres one of my 2. (soon to be 3 in a couple weeks payup ) Not much done to it besides the plow and salter, i did the intake, flowmaster 40 single side, rancho rs5000 shocks, 8000k hid and i got the 4" trucklight worklights mounted to the hitch tucked underneath on a separate switch. I was gonna install a magnacharger on it a couple years back but i had to stop myself there. Its just a work truck wesport


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

FLC2004;1069881 said:


> Heres one of my 2. (soon to be 3 in a couple weeks payup )


need the cab clearance lights


----------



## FLC2004

PabstBlueRibbon;1069885 said:


> need the cab clearance lights


I wished it had them too but i had a hard enough time finding a new black pickup at the time that was close to what i was looking for, so i had to sacraficed the cab lights this time around.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Just picked this 99 Dodge 2500 Gas up for $1800.
Have to do a bit or work to the rear brakes, could use tires, and dent in the rear bumper.
Should be a decent truck, body is in great shape. Lots of kms but will be a good backup or sidewalk truck.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

*2007*

In summer mode. Daily driver I guess you could say.

I love the "wont be beat" on the grocery store across the wall.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

flc2004;1069891 said:


> i wished it had them too but i had a hard enough time finding a new black pickup at the time that was close to what i was looking for, so i had to sacraficed the cab lights this time around.


aftermarket!!!!


----------



## FLC2004

PabstBlueRibbon;1070573 said:


> aftermarket!!!!


Its getting traded-in in a few weeks when my 350 comes in. I thought about adding them for the past 4 years just never got around to it.


----------



## TrentM90

The two plow trucks , missing the skidder.


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1070569 said:


> In summer mode. Daily driver I guess you could say.
> 
> I love the "wont be beat" on the grocery store across the wall.


let me know if you ever want to get rid of those wheels...


----------



## Hydeguy91

*Hey Guys*

Hey Guys, I'm new here, and have just started plowing 2 seasons ago. I'm 18. Not the prettiest but it's what I got. Just a 91' short wheel base 350 pickup with a Meyers E47 setup with Western plow. Combo that works for me.

Middle one is on the Oneida lake on the ice


----------



## westportsnow

Just Installed Plow on New truck over the Weekend Buyers VX85 V Plow


----------



## C&H Plowing

How much for the plow & install?


----------



## deere615

Wow that plow looks amazing on that truck!


----------



## mercer_me

westportsnow;1072433 said:


> Just Installed Plow on New truck over the Weekend Buyers VX85 V Plow


Sharp looking plow and truck. Does it mount easily to the truck? The SnowDogg atachment system is alot like Fisher's Minute Mount 2 right?


----------



## westportsnow

I Purchased the Whole Plow Setup from Equipment Specialist for $4,371.00 With shipping to St. Louis, MO, It took about 3 Hours to do the Install, Alot easier than my Meyers Plows to Install.

I Have Always had Meyers Plows but for the Money it was cheapers to buy the Buyers V than a Meyers straight Blade. 

If this Unit works as well as the Salt Doggs i will be replacing all of my units with Buyers. 

Call Jim at Equipment Specialist he is a great guy to work with, had the blade to me in 2 days. 

Let It Snow 

Currently 
1989 Ford F250 (Backup)
1994 Chevy K2500
1994 Ford F250
2000 Ford F350
2000 Chevy 2500hd 
2004 Ford F250 Diesel 
2006 Ford F250 Diesel 
2001 Dodge 2500
Bobcat 863
New Holland LS150

7 Meyers Plow
2 Buyers 1.5yd Spreaders 
1 Buyers 2.0yd Spreader 
1 Buyers TGS06 Spreader 
1 Western Plow


----------



## ez2nv

*old skool,new plow*

previous posted on another thread, my bad, but wanted to share. 79 3/4 4x4 400ci auto w/67,xxx original miles. 3rd owner. first 2 owners was the state of South Dakota. new plow jan 2010. since i've already shown i'm not real computer literate, this truck fits the bill with out any on board!


----------



## Burkartsplow

ez2nv;1074681 said:


> previous posted on another thread, my bad, but wanted to share. 79 3/4 4x4 400ci auto w/67,xxx original miles. 3rd owner. first 2 owners was the state of South Dakota. new plow jan 2010. since i've already shown i'm not real computer literate, this truck fits the bill with out any on board!


Truck looks sharp. Nice Rig.


----------



## TheBossMan2000




----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

haha my girlfriend being a goofball


----------



## mercer_me

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;1076750 said:


> haha my girlfriend being a goofball


I love your truck LJ. But it would look alot better if you replaced them tow hooks with push plates.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

mercer_me;1076889 said:


> I love your truck LJ. But it would look alot better if you replaced them tow hooks with push plates.


its gonna happen in the next month or so. Gonna hang a big yellow fisher contraption off of it.


----------



## mercer_me

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;1076998 said:


> its gonna happen in the next month or so. Gonna hang a big yellow fisher contraption off of it.


Ya, I hear they're pretty good.


----------



## the new boss 92

mercer_me;1077018 said:


> Ya, I hear they're pretty good.


to start a plow vs plow war:laughing:


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

the new boss 92;1077032 said:


> to start a plow vs plow war:laughing:


hahahahahahahaha i will hang whatever I can get for a good deal haha


----------



## J&R Landscaping

fordzilla;1067330 said:


> beautiful truck,, whered you get those mud flaps


That truck looks great!


----------



## Nick Estes

heres a few of the new rig i picked up about 3 weeks ago.
02 chevy 2500hd crew cab 6 liter with superchips and a 8ft western uni mount pro plow with 97,000 miles and only one yr of light residential plowing for 13k


----------



## Nick Estes

i cant wait to c how it does when the snow flies hopefully it'll do just as good as my 94 did me


----------



## dieseld

She looks good. I like the pink color.


----------



## T&M SnowMan

Where is the truck in the 3rd pic?...can't find it anywhere...lol..is it one of those optical illusions where if I look long enough the truck will appear? I've looked for about 5 mins and all I see is a hot blonde and some beer!


----------



## Squires

T&M SnowMan;1079078 said:


> Where is the truck in the 3rd pic?...can't find it anywhere...lol..is it one of those optical illusions where if I look long enough the truck will appear? I've looked for about 5 mins and all I see is a hot blonde and some beer!


What he said......


----------



## cet

T&M SnowMan;1079078 said:


> Where is the truck in the 3rd pic?...can't find it anywhere...lol..is it one of those optical illusions where if I look long enough the truck will appear? I've looked for about 5 mins and all I see is a hot blonde and some beer!


Once you live with them for a few years the only thing you see will be the truck.


----------



## T&M SnowMan

Are you kidding me...?...haha, when my wife talks to me the only thing I pay attention to is her twin thompsons, I don't usually see a wife behind them...haha...but it depends on whether someones wife is good looking or not, mine is, so luckily I can see the truck, the thompsons, and the wife...I just don't have to listen to all of them!


----------



## Nick Estes

ahahah thanks guys i got the best of both worlds a good lookin women and and good lookin truck


----------



## habart30

how much do those back racks run? Does any size lightbar mount up to them?


----------



## T&M SnowMan

I paid $200 for my Pro-Rack (made in USA, and not found on fat women). You can mount any size lightbar you want on them, they have different bracket kits depending on your application, or if you are good with welding/ metal work you can make your own brackets to look like you want and spend less money doing it. I see the Back Racks running @ $250 each most places.


----------



## FLC2004

T&M SnowMan;1080953 said:


> I paid $200 for my Pro-Rack (made in USA, and not found on fat women). You can mount any size lightbar you want on them, they have different bracket kits depending on your application, or if you are good with welding/ metal work you can make your own brackets to look like you want and spend less money doing it. I see the Back Racks running @ $250 each most places.


I just put a pro rack on last week with the toolbox brackets. $279 for everything, very quick install. Alot of bracket options for these. The reason i bought the pro rack over the back rack is the pro rack is made of cold rolled steel which is a little stronger than how the back racks made. The pro is a little cheaper and its made in USA ussmileyflag


----------



## T&M SnowMan

I think Pro Rack should make a window sticker that says "if ya want a back rack date a fat chick"...haha, anyways, I paid $200, can't remember the site, no toolbox brackets though, I have a toolbox that's flush with bed rails so it wasn't necessary. No rust spots or cracked paint to speak of!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

T&M SnowMan;1081097 said:


> I think Pro Rack should make a window sticker that says "if ya want a back rack date a fat chick"...haha, anyways, I paid $200, can't remember the site, no toolbox brackets though, I have a toolbox that's flush with bed rails so it wasn't necessary. No rust spots or cracked paint to speak of!


Never have had problems with rust on my back rack!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Nick Estes;1079038 said:


> heres a few of the new rig i picked up about 3 weeks ago.
> 02 chevy 2500hd crew cab 6 liter with superchips and a 8ft western uni mount pro plow with 97,000 miles and only one yr of light residential plowing for 13k


how much you want for the truck with her included?


----------



## T&M SnowMan

PabstBlueRibbon;1081113 said:


> Never have had problems with rust on my back rack!


Never said ya had any rust problems with your Canadian back rack, aay..lol..


----------



## Dreggos

*'98 Grand Cherokee*

Howdy,
I recently purchased a Grand Cherokee for use as a plow vehicle for my driveway... I was told that a plow could not be attached to it and there are no "kits" available....SO, I decided to scratch fabricate the whole thing myself.... came out pretty slick and with installation of front spring air bag system it handles the weight fine....I had an old and rusty 8ft Meyers plow from my previous rig so I cut it down to 6ft 8in for the jeep... I have fabrication photos in an album on here if you care to have a look. Bring on the white stuff....


----------



## mossman381

Dreggos;1081266 said:


> Howdy,
> I recently purchased a Grand Cherokee for use as a plow vehicle for my driveway... I was told that a plow could not be attached to it and there are no "kits" available....SO, I decided to scratch fabricate the whole thing myself.... came out pretty slick and with installation of front spring air bag system it handles the weight fine....I had an old and rusty 8ft Meyers plow from my previous rig so I cut it down to 6ft 8in for the jeep... I have fabrication photos in an album on here if you care to have a look. Bring on the white stuff....


Looks factory installed. I love it when people use their hands and brain instead of payup


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

T&M SnowMan;1081132 said:


> Never said ya had any rust problems with your Canadian back rack, aay..lol..


well the reason I order dat der Canadian rack was that they threw in some chips and gravy with it. aay


----------



## mike1316

Here is my 09 chevy 2500hd


----------



## 20Silverado05

Nick Estes;1079038 said:


> heres a few of the new rig i picked up about 3 weeks ago.
> 02 chevy 2500hd crew cab 6 liter with superchips and a 8ft western uni mount pro plow with 97,000 miles and only one yr of light residential plowing for 13k


Please tell me shes drink four lokos? , nice truck btw.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

mike1316;1081573 said:


> Here is my 09 chevy 2500hd


Wow, thats an awsome truck! I really want one just like it.


----------



## deere615

Dreggos;1081266 said:


> Howdy,
> I recently purchased a Grand Cherokee for use as a plow vehicle for my driveway... I was told that a plow could not be attached to it and there are no "kits" available....SO, I decided to scratch fabricate the whole thing myself.... came out pretty slick and with installation of front spring air bag system it handles the weight fine....I had an old and rusty 8ft Meyers plow from my previous rig so I cut it down to 6ft 8in for the jeep... I have fabrication photos in an album on here if you care to have a look. Bring on the white stuff....


what is the pump and lights attahced to? is that bumper solid? It looks good just done know if I would trust the wieght of the plow bouncing on just that bumper


----------



## Dreggos

hey deere615, 
there is a whole frame work of heavy gauge angle iron beneath the plastic bumper, if you go on my profile page you can check out the fabrication photo album.... I made it so that the plastic so-called "bumper" could be re-installed and hide everything....


----------



## deere615

Dreggos;1082295 said:


> hey deere615,
> there is a whole frame work of heavy gauge angle iron beneath the plastic bumper, if you go on my profile page you can check out the fabrication photo album.... I made it so that the plastic so-called "bumper" could be re-installed and hide everything....


ahh ok I see great job!!


----------



## I HATE RUST

*work truck, play truck*

04 chevy 2500 HD gas 7.6ft boss plow, 03 chevy 2500 HD duramax


----------



## Burkartsplow

the trucks look great. old body style looks a lot tougher then the NBS...


----------



## I HATE RUST

*work truck, play truck*



Burkartsplow;1085413 said:


> the trucks look great. old body style looks a lot tougher then the NBS...


Thanks I agree!


----------



## mercer_me

I HATE RUST;1085375 said:


> 04 chevy 2500 HD gas 7.6ft boss plow, 03 chevy 2500 HD duramax


Your green 2500HD is a very sharp looking truck. I don't care for the old style toying mirrors though.


----------



## Brucester1




----------



## Stik208

Rear bumper needs to be matched, other than that looks good. The white headlights are different but cool.


----------



## deere615

I HATE RUST;1085375 said:


> 04 chevy 2500 HD gas 7.6ft boss plow, 03 chevy 2500 HD duramax


Nice trucks!


----------



## Brucester1

Stik208;1086014 said:


> Rear bumper needs to be matched, other than that looks good. The white headlights are different but cool.


yeah that's the ticket. it's gonna be white with salt anyway. thanks


----------



## Nick Estes

is that green duramax a 4x4? it looks like it has 2wd control arms


----------



## Super D

All cleaned for inspection on plowing for the County

<a target="_blank" href="http://img826.imageshack.us/i/1018974.jpg/">http://img826.imageshack.us/img826/2304/1018974.th.jpg"
<a target=<img src="http://img508.imageshack.us/img508/6623/1018981.th.jpg"


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

this is why i need my dump truck ready


----------



## GMCHD plower

NICE! How many accounts do you mow at?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

GMCHD plower;1087282 said:


> NICE! How many accounts do you mow at?


24 to be exact but that is just half the hedges I had to cut down to knee height hahaa


----------



## Brucester1

Super D;1087100 said:


> All cleaned for inspection on plowing for the County
> 
> <a target="_blank" href="http://img826.imageshack.us/i/1018974.jpg/">http://img826.imageshack.us/img826/2304/1018974.th.jpg"
> <a target=<img src="http://img508.imageshack.us/img508/6623/1018981.th.jpg"


is that a poly?


----------



## randomb0b123

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;1087271 said:


> this is why i need my dump truck ready


i was in that same exact situation last week, it happens way too often i hate it wheres my dump truck


----------



## I HATE RUST

*green duramax*



Nick Estes;1086895 said:


> is that green duramax a 4x4? it looks like it has 2wd control arms


No it is a 4x4, I would never buy a two wheel drive truck! Theres a picture of the 4x4 shifter


----------



## randomb0b123

what do all those rocker switches control?


----------



## I HATE RUST

*switch box*



randomb0b123;1087963 said:


> what do all those rocker switches control?


#1 air compressor #2 CB #3 scanner #4 Amber lights #5 Work lights 
#6 18v dewalt battery charger (in truck box) #7 blue lights


----------



## deere615

18v dewalt battery charger, Now that is cool!


----------



## Super D

Yes it is a Poly plow. You can view more on my page or see it larger by clicking the image.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

randomb0b123;1087493 said:


> i was in that same exact situation last week, it happens way too often i hate it wheres my dump truck


ya i wished my dump truck was ready


----------



## plowmaster07

I HATE RUST;1087976 said:


> #1 air compressor #2 CB #3 scanner #4 Amber lights #5 Work lights
> #6 18v dewalt battery charger (in truck box) #7 blue lights


Awesome set up! I'm thinking of doing something like that for my truck. Is it custom? What did you have to do to get the switch box all set up to your likings?


----------



## DodgeRam36

*2002 dodge ram*

2002 dodge ram 1500 short bed regular cab. just recently bought a left over curtis sno-pro 3000 7.6 steel blade. what do you guys think, new to plowing any and all input would be great. Only planning on doing my driveway and some family/friends nothing to serious.


----------



## I HATE RUST

*switch box*



plowmaster07;1088085 said:


> Awesome set up! I'm thinking of doing something like that for my truck. Is it custom? What did you have to do to get the switch box all set up to your likings?


I had one of my friends help me gather all of the parts from a company called Havis here is the link for the box and switches just give them a call and they can make any label and help you figure out what fits or works in you truck.It is all kinda pricey but you can find this stuff used

http://www.havis.com/products/CON_ACSY_PNL_IM_3MS_7_SW_SP-19500-880.html

http://www.havis.com/products/CON_AS_8TMS_40DG_HC_WO_VMT-31237-870.html

But over all it was a simple yet long install, it took alot of preplanning as far as designating certain colors for each switch and the things it would power. For wire i used a trailer wire that had 7 individual wires in it so it was perfect but I had to add a 8 gauge ground and positive in to the box as well. Then all of the smaller wire traveled to the things that they were suppling


----------



## mercer_me

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;1088061 said:


> ya i wished my dump truck was ready


I hate it whan something like that happens. You are working on a peice of equipment and while you are working on it you realy need it.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

mercer_me;1088262 said:


> I hate it whan something like that happens. You are working on a peice of equipment and while you are working on it you realy need it.


i know it sucks


----------



## plowguy43

I guess I'll post up the 1 picture I have of my truck.

2004 Ram 2500 HEMI 4x4, has plow prep and towing package, K&N Intake, Dual Exhaust, Superchips Tuner, 285's for summer (in picture) and 265's for winter. Has a 6 channel 90 watt Whelen Hide away setup, whelen mini edge, and I have a spare rear bumper for the winter months with spreader lights. The plow is a Minute Mount 1 8' insta act that I may put wings on. Depends on the accounts I get this year. She's a great truck, I got it for a steal and I can't wait to push snow in a 3/4 ton (compared to my Dakota I've been using for 3 years).


----------



## mercer_me

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;1088368 said:


> i know it sucks


This Summer it finaly dried up enough in behind my house to cut wood and I broke a tie rod end on my tractor. So I had to get one over nited wich cost me alot. But I had to get it going again so I could get wood out.


----------



## Stik208

plowguy43;1088371 said:


> I guess I'll post up the 1 picture I have of my truck.
> 
> 2004 Ram 2500 HEMI 4x4, has plow prep and towing package, K&N Intake, Dual Exhaust, Superchips Tuner, 285's for summer (in picture) and 265's for winter. Has a 6 channel 90 watt Whelen Hide away setup, whelen mini edge, and I have a spare rear bumper for the winter months with spreader lights. The plow is a Minute Mount 1 8' insta act that I may put wings on. Depends on the accounts I get this year. She's a great truck, I got it for a steal and I can't wait to push snow in a 3/4 ton (compared to my Dakota I've been using for 3 years).


Finally a picture.


----------



## JD7420

here is a couple of pics more to come
first one is my 99 f-250 super duty 7.3 with 7.5 ft western poly 
second one is my l175 new holland track loader cleaning up in a town house development 
third is my 06 john deere 7420 150hp 
i will post pics on it with the scoop dogg box and the valk plow soon


----------



## JD7420

JD Dave;397492 said:


> Here are some more.


what kind of plows do you have on the tractors and what kind of mounts


----------



## tyler.premier




----------



## nicks_xj

thinkin bout puttin a plow on this for this season


----------



## plowguy43

Stik208;1088583 said:


> Finally a picture.


Yep Finally.... Now I just need to get the blade and spreader cleaned up and I'll get one in "winter mode" hahaha

Thinking about doing an 07/08 Front end conversion next spring too...


----------



## pitrack

nicks_xj;1088806 said:


> thinkin bout puttin a plow on this for this season


Got anymore pics? How much lift, tire size?


----------



## nicks_xj

pitrack;1088941 said:


> Got anymore pics? How much lift, tire size?


i need to take some more pics its got a 8in lift with 20in rims and some 37in mickey thompson baja atz


----------



## nicks_xj

i lied found some more pics


----------



## MogMan

Here's my workhorse


----------



## GMCHD plower

mogman;1089392 said:


> here's my workhorse


sweet!!!!!!


----------



## MogMan

GMCHD plower;1089449 said:


> sweet!!!!!!


Thanks !

It's gonna be even sweeter this season since I'm finally getting an inverted snow blower.

I got rid of the Schmidt plow since I took that pic.


----------



## mercer_me

MogMan;1089392 said:


> Here's my workhorse


Is that a stick shift or an automatic?


----------



## MogMan

mercer_me;1089474 said:


> Is that a stick shift or an automatic?


It`s a row-your-own, 24 speed forward and reverse. Actually, 8 speed x 3 sets of gears.


----------



## GMCHD plower

MogMan;1089475 said:


> It`s a row-your-own, 24 speed forward and reverse. Actually, 8 speed x 3 sets of gears.


Could I ask what a decent used one of these goes for?


----------



## MogMan

GMCHD plower;1089601 said:


> Could I ask what a decent used one of these goes for?


It depends since unimogs are like snow flakes, there is no two that are optioned the same.

A recent one, 1989 and up, (SBU) from the UK, as-is, would be around 25000GBP. Mine was way more than that, since it`s been professionnally refreshed at a Unimog service center.

You could probably find a somewhat good one in indiana for 40-50k. In my case, it was more than 75k.

Worth every penny, if you ask me


----------



## GMCHD plower

Ok thanks, sense I saw your pictures I was looking for more online and was finding some for 18-25k, their basicly like big trucks right? Meaning they go at a pretty good clip, etc?


----------



## MogMan

GMCHD plower;1089615 said:


> Ok thanks, sense I saw your pictures I was looking for more online and was finding some for 18-25k, their basicly like big trucks right? Meaning they go at a pretty good clip, etc?


Mine weighs in at 13000lbs so I need a CDL and commercial plates (L plate in Qc). (same as a semi).

It drives like a normal dump truck but with a max speed of 91km/h.

You could find some in the mentionned range of price but probably the older, round cab type (406, 404).

Mine is all work and no play, so it has been optionned accordingly.

Importing it was fun too ...


----------



## snowplowpro

*My plow truck*

This is my 96 f250 im in the process of redoing little body work and paint .


----------



## pitrack

nicks_xj;1089365 said:


> i lied found some more pics


Nice, might be tough getting your mount to work with that much lift.



MogMan;1089392 said:


> Here's my workhorse


That thing is awesome! I want one!


----------



## Jelinek61

Nice Unimog, I've seen pics of some that are pretty crazy looking.......giant snowblower or ditch mower stuff like that. Certainly a work horse.


----------



## MogMan

Jelinek61;1090243 said:


> Nice Unimog, I've seen pics of some that are pretty crazy looking.......giant snowblower or ditch mower stuff like that. Certainly a work horse.


Thanks

I do have a bunch of farm attachments that I use with the PTO. It pushes and pulls like no other.

I'm getting a nice inverted 92" blower pretty soon, it's gonna rock !


----------



## AKLocalElement

*Old stuff going to work this season.*

Just got done refurbishing 2 old Western 60018 plows on 2 1985 Chevy 1/2 tons! Where do I get stickers at?


----------



## nicks_xj

AKLocalElement;1090840 said:


> Just got done refurbishing 2 old Western 60018 plows on 2 1985 Chevy 1/2 tons! Where do I get stickers at?


go on the western web site and go to contact us then tell tem ur repainting ur plow and would like some replacement stickers


----------



## sargex595

2005 GMC 2500 w/Fisher 7 1/2 minute mount plow
2001 JD X595 w/54" JD plow


----------



## GMCHD plower

sargex595;1091090 said:


> 2005 GMC 2500 w/Fisher 7 1/2 minute mount plow
> 2001 JD X595 w/54" JD plow


NICE STUFF!! Do you put the mower at a commercial or something??


----------



## mercer_me

sargex595;1091090 said:


> 2005 GMC 2500 w/Fisher 7 1/2 minute mount plow
> 2001 JD X595 w/54" JD plow


Nice equipment. Isn't that 7.5' a little small for a 3/4 ton?


----------



## cet

mercer_me;1091212 said:


> Nice equipment. Isn't that 7.5' a little small for a 3/4 ton?


The guy joined in 2005 and has 5 posts, I bet you don't get an answer.:laughing:
That's almost 1 post/year.


----------



## AKLocalElement

*Nice!*

Thanks bro!! Got em' coming!!! I appreciate it!


----------



## 91AK250

AKLocalElement;1090840 said:


> Just got done refurbishing 2 old Western 60018 plows on 2 1985 Chevy 1/2 tons! Where do I get stickers at?


great to see another local, trucks and plows look awsome!


----------



## sargex595

GMCHD plower;1091152 said:


> NICE STUFF!! Do you put the mower at a commercial or something??


No, I just plow my own driveway and the next door neighbor with the JD. I use the truck to plow the Fire House, Church and my other two neighbors. One has a farm and his house is up a very steep hill and then across the ridge. Probably just over a 1/4 mile and then you have all the around the barn plus all the roads leading to fields and woods. He has a 200 hp Olive tractor for plowing which is slow so I help him out. All this is on me, I don't receive any money for it. Each storm probably cost me about $75 worth of fuel but I enjoy it.

Curt.


----------



## sargex595

mercer_me;1091212 said:


> Nice equipment. Isn't that 7.5' a little small for a 3/4 ton?


When I bought the truck new, I got the 8' plow. The front of the truck really hung low and when the plow was angled all the way to the right it would hit the road at every bump. It was also very wide trying to drive up Main Street and avoid the crossing sign in the middle of the road/crosswalk and the vehciles on the side of the road. I had a Dodge 2500 with a 7 1/2' plow and liked it so I switch the 8' for a 7 1/2'. It solved my weight issue and the new plows are taller/higher than the older ones and are the same height for both the 7 1/2 and 8. I did have to get the different fan clutch as it over heated when I drove it home when I first got it.


----------



## GMCHD plower

sargex595;1091910 said:


> No, I just plow my own driveway and the next door neighbor with the JD. I use the truck to plow the Fire House, Church and my other two neighbors. One has a farm and his house is up a very steep hill and then across the ridge. Probably just over a 1/4 mile and then you have all the around the barn plus all the roads leading to fields and woods. He has a 200 hp Olive tractor for plowing which is slow so I help him out. All this is on me, I don't receive any money for it. Each storm probably cost me about $75 worth of fuel but I enjoy it.
> 
> Curt.


Ohh nice! You should put that equipment to work and make some money!!


----------



## sargex595

cet;1091306 said:


> The guy joined in 2005 and has 5 posts, I bet you don't get an answer.:laughing:
> That's almost 1 post/year.


I didn't know that I had to meet a certain quota. I just installed a program to re-size my photo's. Didn't mean to cause any problems.

Curt.


----------



## billcolandscape

*Ford F550*

2009 Ford F550 with 9' Fisher X Blade


----------



## ajslands

that is a nice looking truck! ^


----------



## Jelinek61

Really nice truck ^^^. I like those stainless plows.


----------



## billcolandscape

*2009 Ford F550-Pic 2*

Another pic


----------



## GMCHD plower

billcolandscape;1092142 said:


> Another pic


NICE TRUCK!! Any plans for a sander?


----------



## ajslands

that is a great color truck too!


----------



## ajslands

infact thats a great brand!


----------



## billcolandscape

Thanks all. Yea, eventually would like to add a 8' Fisher SS V Box Spreader. Depends on how much work i get lined up for it this winter.


----------



## MogMan

billcolandscape;1092132 said:


> 2009 Ford F550 with 9' Fisher X Blade


Nice truck !

Any pics from the side/rear ?


----------



## mercer_me

billcolandscape;1092132 said:


> 2009 Ford F550 with 9' Fisher X Blade





billcolandscape;1092142 said:


> Another pic


That is an awsome looking F-550. That Xblade just realy makes it look great IMO.


----------



## billcolandscape

*2009 f550*

a few more pics, hard to see with the sun


----------



## hillbillydeluxe

*got rid of the jeep with plow and upgraded*

2007 dodge 2500 Hemi.. timbrens and 8' pro plow... i want my jeep back already....


----------



## mossman381

hillbillydeluxe;1092800 said:


> 2007 dodge 2500 Hemi.. timbrens and 8' pro plow... i want my jeep back already....


Why would you want your jeep back? The 2500 will plow way better. I wouldn't have gotten a crew cab.


----------



## mercer_me

hillbillydeluxe;1092800 said:


> 2007 dodge 2500 Hemi.. timbrens and 8' pro plow... i want my jeep back already....


That Dodge is going to out plow that Jeep any day of the weak.


----------



## EGLC

mossman381;1092869 said:


> Why would you want your jeep back? The 2500 will plow way better. I wouldn't have gotten a crew cab.


dodge you get regular cab and crew cab....much rather have a CC then RC and the turning radious isn't that much worse


----------



## WilliamOak

Dodge's 3rd gen CC's are basically like an extended cab on any other MFG. IMO


----------



## EGLC

WilliamOak;1092952 said:


> Dodge's 3rd gen CC's are basically like an extended cab on any other MFG. IMO


except with more room then a ford or chevy ext cab


----------



## WilliamOak

Right. But you go sit in a ford or chevy CC and the dodge sure feels like an ext cab lol.


----------



## hillbillydeluxe

my jeep use to go in circles around the f250's I plowed with.. now I know a jeep can't plow 6'' of the wet stuff.. but they were amazed the spots I could get into, while they had to back up like 5 times ...jeep = driveway machine ....thats all I'm saying.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

I figured I would break the cob webs off of the ford and drive it finally. Anyone miss seeing pics of this truck? lol


----------



## joey7599

iam missing it


----------



## DareDog

no im missing the gmc now


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

DareDog;1096664 said:


> no im missing the gmc now


hahahaha wait till I put the 1 ton suspension under the gmc and the 2 inch suspension blocks and torsion keys. 3 inch body lift 1 ton suspension and 2 inch suspension lift I will be at almost 5 to 6 inches of lift hopefully lol


----------



## mossman381

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;1096668 said:


> hahahaha wait till I put the 1 ton suspension under the gmc and the 2 inch suspension blocks and torsion keys. 3 inch body lift 1 ton suspension and 2 inch suspension lift I will be at almost 5 to 6 inches of lift hopefully lol


It would probably be cheaper to just sell the 1500 and find a good 2500/3500. Even when you put the 3500 suspension on you will still have 1500 weak points.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

mossman381;1096728 said:


> It would probably be cheaper to just sell the 1500 and find a good 2500/3500. Even when you put the 3500 suspension on you will still have 1500 weak points.


well i am buying the truck for $200 lol


----------



## mossman381

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;1096782 said:


> well i am buying the truck for $200 lol


Must not be much left of the truck if they are selling it for $200. I am just saying that maybe selling your ford and the 1500 chevy and getting the truck you really want might be a better idea, than putting money and time into both of them. You will never get the money or time back out of them when you sell. Trust me, I know all about that


----------



## deere615

mossman381;1096802 said:


> You will never get the money or time back out of them when you sell. Trust me, I know all about that


Agreed! the time and $ you put into adding all the extras you never get back


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

I am not selling my gmc. when the engine spun a bearing I put a 400hp napa crate 350 engine in it. it has a new transmission which is a 4l80e with a shift kit. I wont sell this truck.


----------



## mossman381

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;1096996 said:


> I am not selling my gmc. when the engine spun a bearing I put a 400hp napa crate 350 engine in it. it has a new transmission which is a 4l80e with a shift kit. I wont sell this truck.


Sounds like you already have too much into it to sell it. Well, when you get the suspension in it post some pics.


----------



## plowguy43

WilliamOak;1092971 said:


> Right. But you go sit in a ford or chevy CC and the dodge sure feels like an ext cab lol.


Compare apples to apples- the extended cab GMC/Chevy and Ford are all smaller and harder to get into. Compare the crew cab Ford/GM to the MegaCab and....well


----------



## mossman381

I haven't posted pics in awhile. So here are some bad weather dark pics with my hid's on


----------



## sven_502

plowguy43;1097619 said:


> Compare apples to apples- the extended cab GMC/Chevy and Ford are all smaller and harder to get into. Compare the crew cab Ford/GM to the MegaCab and....well


And well then you're not comparing apples to apples anymore are ya?


----------



## pitrack

Graphics look a little different now.


----------



## fatheadon1

pitrack;1098033 said:


> Graphics look a little different now.


pitrack that is one sexy looking dodge


----------



## pitrack

fatheadon1;1098053 said:


> pitrack that is one sexy looking dodge


Thank you sir



billcolandscape;1092132 said:


> 2009 Ford F550 with 9' Fisher X Blade


Nice truck!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

at the farm


----------



## plowguy43

sven_502;1097713 said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> And well then you're not comparing apples to apples anymore are ya?


Yes I am since that was Dodge's version of the CrewCab from 2006-2008 until 2009's Redesign of the Ram 1500. Now they have the Quad Cab and Crew Cab (in the 1500) and only the Crew Cab and Mega Cab (in the 2500/3500's) but no more Quad Cab which I think sucks if you didn't want such a long truck.


----------



## m.$terner

Pitrack--> im not a dodge fan but thats a good looking truck. love that tread pattern. who makes those tires?


----------



## Nozzleman

m.$terner;1098292 said:


> Pitrack--> im not a dodge fan but thats a good looking truck. love that tread pattern. who makes those tires?


Look like Toyo Open Country MT's and his sig confirms it. Toyo MT's are suppose to be quiet for a MT.


----------



## pitrack

Nozzleman;1098665 said:


> Look like Toyo Open Country MT's and his sig confirms it. Toyo MT's are suppose to be quiet for a MT.


What he said. I think they are very quiet actually, I had some worn down 35's on before and once these were on I couldn't believe how quiet they were.


----------



## CGM Inc.

fatheadon1;1098053 said:


> pitrack that is one sexy looking dodge


X2 :redbouncepurplebou:yow!:


----------



## mossman381

pitrack;1098033 said:


> Graphics look a little different now.


Got any pics of it moving snow?


----------



## pitrack

mossman381;1098833 said:


> Got any pics of it moving snow?


No I wish I did. This is as close as I got when the blade was brand new and the truck was a little smaller. I'll get some this winter.


----------



## mercer_me

Very nice truck and plow pitrack. That thing should beable to move alot of snow.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

She cleans up real nice!


----------



## Stik208

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;1099820 said:


> She cleans up real nice!


It needs a Minute Mount on it.wesport


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

Stik208;1099907 said:


> It needs a Minute Mount on it.wesport


ya i know im looking for the right deal


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Saw this truck today 1978 askosh 5500miles on truck 1600hrs on blower.Truck has 3206 cat and bower has 3208 cat All seems to be in fair shape. What is a truck like this worth?


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

bump bump bump


----------



## AiRhed

Contact Oshkosh on here. He'd probably know.


----------



## Jelinek61

That things a beast.....not sure on a price but found this on Truck Paper its called a U30. Can you imagine taking the winch off and putting like a 30' pusher on this thing.


----------



## AiRhed

What is it? A tug/wrecker for mining equipment?


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

I've seen it on Truckpaper too. I think its an aircraft tug.


----------



## Fourbycb

I think I will buy that and put a blade on it and use it for my 125 ft long driveway Thanks for the idea


----------



## CGM Inc.

Little UNIMOG


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs




----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

my baby 1986 F250 6.9L Diesel


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Reliable Snow and Ice;1101706 said:


> my baby 1986 F250 6.9L Diesel


Nick, do you take off the plow mounts in the spring?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Jelinek61;1100929 said:


> That things a beast.....not sure on a price but found this on Truck Paper its called a U30. Can you imagine taking the winch off and putting like a 30' pusher on this thing.


I beleive this is used in guiding freightors in to the locks or for pullin ships to the dock to tie up


----------



## Shaw

Finally "new truck" its the 1995 F250 XLT 7.3<--Gonna put a Arctic Plow on it


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## axman

*ready for Colorado winter @ 8500ft*

Ready for duty...let it snow....


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

ready for a chicago winter..... 
now just to find some one to sub for...
I'm looking really hard:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## MileHigh

just installed the spreader a couple weeks ago.


----------



## dieseld

Lettering looks real good on your truck BladeScape.


----------



## ajslands

......


----------



## the new boss 92

more shots of the 6 leaker plaease!


----------



## KMBertog

BLIZZARD BUSTER;397371 said:


> This is the "baby" to our fleet - "07 Jeep Wrangler - Bought it in January, had the plow system installed in April


ME LIKEY!!!! Looks just like mine!

Keith

www.bertoglandscape.com


----------



## tls22

MileHigh;1104722 said:


> just installed the spreader a couple weeks ago.


Very sharp marcus...my friend has the same spreader....loves it.



ajslands;1105670 said:


> ......


Congrats buddy...i was wondering why you did not buy that off the bat....your going to love it. When did you get it?


----------



## Welderguy24

..............


----------



## tls22

Welderguy24;1106108 said:


> ..............


Very nice trucks....handels the plow very well


----------



## Welderguy24

tls22;1106165 said:


> Very nice trucks....handels the plow very well


Thanks. Mechanically its at like 99% but the body needs some TLC, if i get time this winter we'll see... Not bad for 310,000 miles though


----------



## ajslands

tls22;1105704 said:


> Congrats buddy...i was wondering why you did not buy that off the bat....your going to love it. When did you get it?


when I was originally buying my plow, the dealer told me they break easier and that it'd be a bad beginner plow. So I purchased the straight blade, well after plowing with that for a winter, I decided to let my dealer know I wanted a v plow, so he said he would try and find someone to buy my plow. And sure enough this past September I believe, he found a guy one city over from me (Trenton, mi) so I got 3 grand cash for just the plow and controller and spent like 1800 on a v plus the 3 grand from the oher plow. And I also got smart locks and the deflector. Speaking of deflector, that looks a little more durable than the one that says boss on it?


----------



## tls22

Welderguy24;1106195 said:


> Thanks. Mechanically its at like 99% but the body needs some TLC, if i get time this winter we'll see... Not bad for 310,000 miles though


Plus i bet it makes you money everytime you drop the blade....and at 310k it does not owe you a darn thing. You might want to post that truck in the OBS ford pic thread, alot of guys would love to see it.



ajslands;1106199 said:


> when I was originally buying my plow, the dealer told me they break easier and that it'd be a bad beginner plow. So I purchased the straight blade, well after plowing with that for a winter, I decided to let my dealer know I wanted a v plow, so he said he would try and find someone to buy my plow. And sure enough this past September I believe, he found a guy one city over from me (Trenton, mi) so I got 3 grand cash for just the plow and controller and spent like 1800 on a v plus the 3 grand from the oher plow. And I also got smart locks and the deflector. Speaking of deflector, that looks a little more durable than the one that says boss on it?


Good for you man...i really have no idea about the deflector......urs looks a bit stronger with that bracing that prevent it from folding back. Your going to love the plow....Im not sure why you dealer told you its a bad beginner plow....


----------



## ajslands

He said they break eaiser.
I don't plan on plowing like a maniac so i think I'll be good.


----------



## m3klee

new to the site heres a pic of my truck









the day i bought it, only got to use it on 2 driveways last year cant wait for this winter









here it is in summer mode









my toy for the summer, supercharged and much more bmw M3


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

*99 cherokee sport*


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

I know i sold out to the red paint western well really ace hardware 2.29 a can but it was cheeper then the yellow 3.49 a can.
doesnt look bad for being 6 years old


----------



## 91AK250

from today, i really really like this shot.


----------



## KBTConst

91AK250;1108004 said:


> from today, i really really like this shot.


Really nice pic. Love the color of your truck against the snow.


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX




----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

KBTConst;1108010 said:


> Really nice pic. Love the color of your truck against the snow.


yeah that is a pretty cool color


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

XxChevy-HDxX;1108016 said:


>


nice set up... get some wings for that baby


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX

I should! maybe i will


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

yeah you have the bigger truck and it will cut your pushin time a little


----------



## sid6062

"White Lightning" aka "Beast" wesport aka "The ****" aka "Expensive ass toy" <----Last ones my wifes nick name for it! :laughing:


----------



## mccjm05

hey everyone new to the site trying to make the rounds and see how it works


----------



## SServices

My 05 2500HD 6.0L


----------



## Rusty Silence

picked this old Dodge up with the plow for $500 the other day. the bed is rusty but the cab is pretty solid and the truck drives good and the blade works great. i'm just going to use it to plow my small used car lot and do a few drives for fun. i'm going to put an old school can light on the roof and switch the plow lights out for some old style round ones to keep with the retro theme.


----------



## carkey351

sweet rig. looks like you got a pretty good deal! hope you have fun plowing with it. The round lights should really match that truck well.


----------



## nicks_xj

KGRlandscapeing;1107073 said:


>


you have any more pics, and how well does the front end hold the plow


----------



## dieseld

Rusty Silence;1108680 said:


> picked this old Dodge up with the plow for $500 the other day. the bed is rusty but the cab is pretty solid and the truck drives good and the blade works great. i'm just going to use it to plow my small used car lot and do a few drives for fun. i'm going to put an old school can light on the roof and switch the plow lights out for some old style round ones to keep with the retro theme.
> 
> I would be careful with the round light, your battery/alternator probably will not be able to handle it without some upgrades.


----------



## KMBertog

mccjm05;1108603 said:


> hey everyone new to the site trying to make the rounds and see how it works


welcome! :waving:

Keith

www.bertoglandscape.com


----------



## Rusty Silence

dieseld;1108991 said:


> Rusty Silence;1108680 said:
> 
> 
> 
> picked this old Dodge up with the plow for $500 the other day. the bed is rusty but the cab is pretty solid and the truck drives good and the blade works great. i'm just going to use it to plow my small used car lot and do a few drives for fun. i'm going to put an old school can light on the roof and switch the plow lights out for some old style round ones to keep with the retro theme.
> 
> I would be careful with the round light, your battery/alternator probably will not be able to handle it without some upgrades.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the heads up. it has dual batteries and there's a shop nearby that will upgrade the alternator for $1 an amp if need be.
Click to expand...


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

nicks_xj;1108928 said:


> you have any more pics, and how well does the front end hold the plow


I just got the plow all put together on thursday. so that was like the first pic of it. It needs some weight in the back but it seems pretty solid could you alittle better springs or taller bump stops. but its a jeep its small and gets me around better out of snow season so will see how it goes


----------



## fordzilla

Rusty Silence;1108680 said:


> picked this old Dodge up with the plow for $500 the other day. the bed is rusty but the cab is pretty solid and the truck drives good and the blade works great. i'm just going to use it to plow my small used car lot and do a few drives for fun. i'm going to put an old school can light on the roof and switch the plow lights out for some old style round ones to keep with the retro theme.


that truck looks awesome. love the old school tires too


----------



## bigthom

02 dodge ram 2500 with a 24v cummins 5 stacks 30psi boost programmer built tranny 410 gears with posi 35in tires no lift with a fisher 8.5ft xtreme v with wings flap back drag edges shortend stops 6 strobes 4 in front 2 in rear 4 led pods in tail lights and now a amber led light bar.


----------



## bigthom

5inch stack not 5 of them


----------



## CGM Inc.

One more salter ready to go......


----------



## nicks_xj

KGRlandscapeing;1109159 said:


> I just got the plow all put together on thursday. so that was like the first pic of it. It needs some weight in the back but it seems pretty solid could you alittle better springs or taller bump stops. but its a jeep its small and gets me around better out of snow season so will see how it goes


my 98 has a 3.5in lift on it and squats more then i like, thinkin about puttin some air shocks on it


----------



## randomb0b123

the green 77? dodge is the coolest truck on here


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

nicks_xj;1109669 said:


> my 98 has a 3.5in lift on it and squats more then i like, thinkin about puttin some air shocks on it


well if you look at the meyer paper work they say to only install them on jeeps with air shocks. but obviously for now i am not gonna throw that kinda money at it. and the problem with a lift as that you get a longer but mushy spring not ment to carry a ton of weight so


----------



## nicks_xj

got it all painted and ready for the white stuff


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

working under its own power


----------



## SIWEL

bigthom;1109271 said:


> 02 dodge ram 2500 with a 24v cummins 5 stacks 30psi boost programmer built tranny 410 gears with posi 35in tires no lift with a fisher 8.5ft xtreme v with wings flap back drag edges shortend stops 6 strobes 4 in front 2 in rear 4 led pods in tail lights and now a amber led light bar.


What kind of wings are those? Like the looks of that truck too


----------



## JLsDmax

heres a picture of the fleet at the company i work for, the white duramax is mine, it has an 8ft fisher, the fleet has a few bobcats and another chevy2500 with a fisher 8.5ft xblade


----------



## m.$terner

SServices;1108610 said:


> My 05 2500HD 6.0L


do those orange cutting edges really work. suppose to really help angling and save your cutting edge but idk. was thinking about buying a set but never saw anyone else that uses them. what do you think?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

pitrack;1098033 said:


> Graphics look a little different now.


I have the ugly brother to your truck... yours is awesome

Im running 315 tires but they rub at full turn. Do you have lift ? what do you have/suggest.

Thanks


----------



## bigthom

Creek View Prop;1110288 said:


> What kind of wings are those? Like the looks of that truck too


Thanks man its getting there just made a rear bumper guard with 4 kc day lighter and a led tail light on it all goes in hitch receiver and trailer plug pics to come. But anyway those are factory fisher wings for the extreme series. The only down fall I had is that they are meant for light snow not buffalo snow and I actually ripped one off. It has 2 pins to keep it aligned and I bent them back and the wings wad flapping in the wind. So I bent em back bought a 3/4in die and threaded em. Like it better and a normal 9.5 cuz it holds snow better


----------



## SIWEL

did you hit something with the wing to make it rip off or was the snow just to heavy?


----------



## 06superduty54

*my new rig*

Heres my new truck picked it up in april haven't plowed with it yet, just put in new airlift bags last month to help support the weight of the plow. Also am curious to see how my new nittos handle in the snow.


----------



## PeterG

2001 Chevy 2500 HD
8 ft Western Poly Pro


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Here is a picture of my 87 chevy 3500 stake with the v box and chloride setup. Not the prettiest but is will work it's butt off. Ran out of time to have it painted


----------



## bigthom

Creek View Prop;1110953 said:


> did you hit something with the wing to make it rip off or was the snow just to heavy?


No I didn't hit anything. Just pushing a lot of heavy snow. A real lot. But bever have that issue again. I'm almost ready for the snow just need to do the edges on the wings just waitin for em to come in. I replaced my cutting edges and didn't realize how worn they were now my wings dnt touch the ground


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Got the plow out and cleaned it off since it was so warm out.


----------



## The Lone Plower

After a couple shops telling me I couldn't install a plow on my truck without modding the mount/frame, and voiding the warranty...

I was able to get one installed without modding- and the A frame sits level just fine. It is at the max adjustment, but it will still be covered by the 2 winter warranty. To bad for the other shops not checking closer and losing out on a sale.

Thanks to Mark's Machine shop in Sycamore, IL for all the work. Nice friendly guys, and a pleasure to do business with.

Anyway, a few pics and specs of my setup- nothing fancy, just basics to get the job done...

2001 F250 SD, 5.4L, Auto, 35k miles. Back Rack, Delta crossover toolbox.

Western 8' Straight Pro Plus. Whelen Responder (LINZ6) series.

Cooper Dicoverer M&S 265/75/16

.


----------



## highlander316

good looking Ford. Is there a lift on there?


----------



## The Lone Plower

Thank you.

No lift, all stock now. I had a 6" Sky Jacker lift and 36" Dirt Gripz on it basically since it was new, but removed them this spring. I'm getting old and was tired of lifting **** that high in to the bed anymore. As my dad always has told me- "Work smarter, not harder."


.


----------



## sid6062

The Lone Plower;1113570 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> No lift, all stock now. I had a 6" Sky Jacker lift and 36" Dirt Gripz on it basically since it was new, but removed them this spring.
> 
> .


Do you at least have a leveling kit on it? The front doesnt look like it moved at all when holding up the plow...

Also, I have the same plow...my ground to top of plow mount is about 18"....but I still have a downward angle to mine. Whats your ground to top of plow at? Your truck looks great btw!


----------



## The Lone Plower

No leveling kit, just the oem plow springs. I was actually suprised at how little the front sagged when the plow is raised.

Tough to tell, but measuring it in the dark right now, the top of the mount looks to be at 
18" from the ground. 

The A frame sits level when it's in down in float mode though.


.


----------



## Heavy 92

*92 Ford F-250*

have had it for 7 yrs now 7.3 diesel 2 E4od rebuilds, saggy springs, rusty in some areas but still kickin.


----------



## firelwn82

sid6062;1113742 said:


> Do you at least have a leveling kit on it? The front doesnt look like it moved at all when holding up the plow...


This is why you buy a Ford. A real work truck. You don't have to special order beefy springs...


----------



## pitrack

MIDTOWNPC;1110762 said:


> I have the ugly brother to your truck... yours is awesome
> 
> Im running 315 tires but they rub at full turn. Do you have lift ? what do you have/suggest.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks man, the only thing I would suggest if you don't want any rub is maybe longer control arms. I had a level kit on before (about 2" in front) and got away with no rub with 35's, on stock arms. Now I have closer to 3-4" in front with longer arms and 37's but I get a little rub at full lock but my tires are 13.5" wide.

It's really hard to say, my buddy had the same level kit as me with the same width tires and he had rub on his arms. Every truck is different. Rub isn't necessarily bad if it is just on your control arms and you can deal with it.



firelwn82;1114184 said:


> This is why you buy a Ford. A real work truck. You don't have to special order beefy springs...


Haha is this a joke? No sag? Check the post above yours


----------



## fordzilla

firelwn82;1114184 said:


> This is why you buy a Ford. A real work truck. You don't have to special order beefy springs...


 agree!


----------



## Burkartsplow

The Lone Plower;1113846 said:


> No leveling kit, just the oem plow springs. I was actually suprised at how little the front sagged when the plow is raised.
> 
> Tough to tell, but measuring it in the dark right now, the top of the mount looks to be at
> 18" from the ground.
> 
> The A frame sits level when it's in down in float mode though.
> 
> .


How do you like the Cooper M+S in the snow. I run the copper s/t 265/75/16 and I like them a lot. I think I will get around 35 to 40 K out of them. So I will be happy.


----------



## Rusty Silence

firelwn82;1114184 said:


> This is why you buy a Ford. A real work truck. You don't have to special order beefy springs...





pitrack;1114396 said:


> Haha is this a joke? No sag? Check the post above yours





fordzilla;1114531 said:


> agree!


Springs are for pansies, I just welded 2x4 steel between the axle and the frame.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Leisure Time LC;1112552 said:


> Here is a picture of my 87 chevy 3500 stake with the v box and chloride setup. Not the prettiest but is will work it's butt off. Ran out of time to have it painted


 used to have one like that until 2 years go. Overloaded with salt all the time from the old owners. Sold it after the 1st year I took over the business.


----------



## MogMan

A couple pics of my Pronovost P920-IV


----------



## Jelinek61

Really nice man, the uses for those Unimogs are endless.


----------



## The Lone Plower

Burkartsplow;1114578 said:


> How do you like the Cooper M+S in the snow. I run the copper s/t 265/75/16 and I like them a lot. I think I will get around 35 to 40 K out of them. So I will be happy.


This will be my first use with the Cooper M+S for a plow truck. I'm hoping they perform well under that task. Everything I've read and heard says they will. They will aslo be dedicated winter tires.

I have a set of BFG ATs I will run for the summer months.

.


----------



## CGM Inc.

MogMan;1114745 said:


> A couple pics of my Pronovost P920-IV


 WUNDERBAR!!!!!


----------



## fatboyNJ

here is my f150...alot of ppl said its was too big to put a plow on and not strong enough...but it held up to jerseys winter last year without a hitch


----------



## 91AK250

The Lone Plower;1115383 said:


> This will be my first use with the Cooper M+S for a plow truck. I'm hoping they perform well under that task. Everything I've read and heard says they will. They will aslo be dedicated winter tires.
> 
> I have a set of BFG ATs I will run for the summer months.
> 
> .


you will love them! i have a set of them studded on my excursion and explorer. they make the truck stick to the road like glue and i know for plowing they would be great!wesport


----------



## creativedezign

Just gotta install my new ProRack, Whelen strobe, and reverse spotlights... otherwise ready to go!


----------



## PerfectEarth

Here's mine- 2004 F550, manual, nothing fancy... 19,000#. Will throw a pic or two up when the plow gets slapped on, tires, lighting, the total package! Then in April, I'll post a pic of all the rust!


----------



## Nick Estes

creative dezign i want your truck so bad. my boss has the same but white. them new fords are gorgeous


----------



## Cmbrsum

Here are my 3 trucks. I have tailgate salters for the 2 smaller trucks


----------



## ajordan193

Looks good, now turn those white letters in



creativedezign;1117990 said:


> Just gotta install my new ProRack, Whelen strobe, and reverse spotlights... otherwise ready to go!


----------



## creativedezign

ajordan193;1118430 said:


> Looks good, now turn those white letters in


Thanks, I know I know ... You keep telling me everytime I see you haha it will get done soon


----------



## Jelinek61

ajordan193;1118430 said:


> Looks good, now turn those white letters in


Black walls out does look a lot better. Almost a whole new look for a truck.


----------



## 04ram1500

Here is my 2004 Ram 1500 with a new Snowdogg 7' 6" plow


----------



## carkey351

2000 chevy 2500 w/7.5 poly meyer. edge 9000 lightbar. works for what i do.


----------



## pitrack

creativedezign;1117990 said:


> Just gotta install my new ProRack, Whelen strobe, and reverse spotlights... otherwise ready to go!


Damn that's a good looking truck


----------



## naturalgreen

nice truck creative it is very sharp


----------



## deere615

carkey351;1118803 said:


> 2000 chevy 2500 w/7.5 poly meyer. edge 9000 lightbar. works for what i do.


nice truck but get some timbrens and crank the torsion bars 3 turns!!!


----------



## creativedezign

Nick Estes;1118216 said:


> creative dezign i want your truck so bad. my boss has the same but white. them new fords are gorgeous


Yeah I love the styling of it, it just looks badass. I just picked it up about 3 months ago and love every part of it. Im sure you will have a similar one soon haha ...lots of extra hard work



pitrack;1119028 said:


> Damn that's a good looking truck


Thanks!



naturalgreen;1119058 said:


> nice truck creative it is very sharp


Thank you!


----------



## snowremoval4les

*New truck for plowing*

Just got a 1991 f-150 for 3500. (1500 for the truck, 2000 for the plow) Havent had the chance yet but cant wait to do some work. planning on just doing driveways ussmileyflag


----------



## Moto52

nicks_xj;1089365 said:


> i lied found some more pics


These two trucks are completely different trucks how is that possible?


----------



## Rusty Silence

I like it.


----------



## nicks_xj

Moto52;1120104 said:


> These two trucks are completely different trucks how is that possible?


the only thing diffrent is i put some step bars on it


----------



## Moto52

nicks_xj;1120197 said:


> the only thing diffrent is i put some step bars on it


It must of be the different angle of the pictures at first look last night it totally looked like different rims, non tinted window step bars. but looking at it closer today it now looks like the same rims..


----------



## Sound Man

Cmbrsum;1118417 said:


> Here are my 3 trucks. I have tailgate salters for the 2 smaller trucks
> View attachment 83748
> 
> 
> View attachment 83749
> 
> 
> View attachment 83750
> 
> 
> View attachment 83751


How do you like your Pro Wings? I am looking at picking up a set for my Boss super duty.


----------



## polarvend

Ahh let's get some more westerns in here, or at least some more expandable plows..


----------



## Holland

Chevy and Meyer forum followers might have already seen it. For the rest, here it is! Just restored the plow this fall.


----------



## pitrack

Dang Holland, truck and plow look brand new!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

very nice.....


----------



## mercer_me

Holland;1120567 said:


> Chevy and Meyer forum followers might have already seen it. For the rest, here it is! Just restored the plow this fall.


I realy like that truck. I'm not so crazy about the plow though.


----------



## cjwoz

Here are a couple pics of my 03 chevy and the skid steer before it (skid steer) goes in the container. One of these days i'll get some pics of the back up truck, (02 chevy avalanche)


----------



## robjets

Nice looking truck. Any problems with the wide out plow?


----------



## nicks_xj

Moto52;1120382 said:


> It must of be the different angle of the pictures at first look last night it totally looked like different rims, non tinted window step bars. but looking at it closer today it now looks like the same rims..


im thinkin about sellin the truck its startin to get too expensive to keep


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

creativedezign;1118501 said:


> Thanks, I know I know ... You keep telling me everytime I see you haha it will get done soon


_*Don't do it!!!!!!!! white letters out look better, I can't stand black walls after having the white letters all the time. And btw thats a beautifull truck. *_


----------



## cjwoz

robjets- I've had the plow for now going on three seasons and so far so good.


----------



## CGM Inc.

out on site


----------



## duramax-king

Hey Cedar I saw your truck driving up steeles today, Really nice truck.


----------



## PlowingUpward

*Boss*

2001 7.3 Regular Cab Turbo Diesel ,Poly 8'2" Boss V XT Plow
2000 Jeep Cherokee Limited, Sno Way 7.5' poly plow with down pressure 
Airens 522 Blower and 2 Snow Shovels


----------



## nicks_xj

PlowingUpward;1123930 said:


> 2001 7.3 Regular Cab Turbo Diesel ,Poly 8'2" Boss V XT Plow
> 2000 Jeep Cherokee Limited, Sno Way 7.5' poly plow with down pressure
> Airens 522 Blower and 2 Snow Shovels


you have any pics of your jeep


----------



## CGM Inc.

duramax-king;1123864 said:


> Hey Cedar I saw your truck driving up steeles today, Really nice truck.


 that was me


----------



## wellnermp

New to me F250. Got it back in September.


----------



## Jelinek61

wellnermp;1124117 said:


> New to me F250. Got it back in September.


Nice spotlights on you head ache rack. Are they GoLight RadioRay brand?


----------



## 05RedLLY

Just put it on the truck a month ago.


----------



## georgerk82

05RedLLY;1124164 said:


> Just put it on the truck a month ago.
> View attachment 84201


Sweet lookin truck but you could probably ditch the plow lights, lol.


----------



## GMCHD plower

wellnermp;1124117 said:


> New to me F250. Got it back in September.


So you got rid of the HD?


----------



## Cmbrsum

Sound Man;1120521 said:


> How do you like your Pro Wings? I am looking at picking up a set for my Boss super duty.


Don't get the Prowings. Send the extra money and get the Boss wings. Prowings bend easily and the rubbers can fall off very easily.


----------



## markknapp61

*2002 Dodge Ram 1500*










Western Plow 7'6", 2" lift... Since this pic, moved light bar to back rack... will get updated pics...


----------



## markknapp61

*2002 Dodge Ram*

Love this truck... Best one I have ever had







...


----------



## hillbillydeluxe

05RedLLY;1124164 said:


> Just put it on the truck a month ago.
> View attachment 84201


I know everyone probably asks.... but .... did you have to do any modifications for the plow because of the lift? still sits level? any issues? I have a western 8' plow and wanna throw a 6'' lift on.. any advice?


----------



## TDR Plow

*Very Nice*



05RedLLY;1124164 said:


> Just put it on the truck a month ago.
> View attachment 84201


Truck looks great!


----------



## plowguy43

PlowingUpward;1123930 said:


> 2001 7.3 Regular Cab Turbo Diesel ,Poly 8'2" Boss V XT Plow
> 2000 Jeep Cherokee Limited, Sno Way 7.5' poly plow with down pressure
> Airens 522 Blower and 2 Snow Shovels


Man those VXT's are really growing on me everyday. I looked at one at a dealer and was very very impressed with the build quality of it.


----------



## plowguy43

hillbillydeluxe;1124410 said:


> I know everyone probably asks.... but .... did you have to do any modifications for the plow because of the lift? still sits level? any issues? I have a western 8' plow and wanna throw a 6'' lift on.. any advice?


Probably not- look at the height of the front bumper/frame- its about the same height as a Ford or Dodge with a leveling kit. If anything the plow may be on the lowest mount.


----------



## 05RedLLY

hillbillydeluxe;1124410 said:


> I know everyone probably asks.... but .... did you have to do any modifications for the plow because of the lift? still sits level? any issues? I have a western 8' plow and wanna throw a 6'' lift on.. any advice?


No I didn't have to modify the plow at all. I have yet to do any plowing with it so I am not sure of any issues yet, but driving around with it on the truck has been no problem at all. The only thing I think I need to change is, maybe, put a taller marker flag on the passenger side of the blade. This is the first time I have had a blade on a lifted truck and to me it looks like it should handle it better.


----------



## plowguy43

05RedLLY;1124439 said:


> No I didn't have to modify the plow at all. I have yet to do any plowing with it so I am not sure of any issues yet, but driving around with it on the truck has been no problem at all. The only thing I think I need to change is, maybe, put a taller marker flag on the passenger side of the blade. This is the first time I have had a blade on a lifted truck and to me it looks like it should handle it better.


Its a beautiful truck you have there. I'm sure you're going to love plowing with that duramax this winter!


----------



## markknapp61

*1988 Jeep Wrangler*









I wish I had kept this one... had to listen to the wife... YOU ONLY NEED ONE.... SELL THE OTHER she says... WHAT WAS I THINKING.... ahhhh stupid me... lol


----------



## PlowingUpward

*Cherokee Plow*



nicks_xj;1124033 said:


> you have any pics of your jeep


2000 Cherokee limited heated leather seats, 2.5 inch lift, 7.5 foot sno way ploy plow with down pressure

Lets see your set up?


----------



## mercer_me

PlowingUpward;1124756 said:


> 2000 Cherokee limited heated leather seats, 2.5 inch lift, 7.5 foot sno way ploy plow with down pressure.


How tall is that plow? It doesn't look much taller than the plow on my ATV.


----------



## PlowingUpward

plowguy43;1124423 said:


> Man those VXT's are really growing on me everyday. I looked at one at a dealer and was very very impressed with the build quality of it.


Hey Plow guy, Yeah it's a slick plow. I'm looking forward to trying it out this season, never plowed with a V yet

How do you like the wings on your straight blade, do you do mostly commercial with that?


----------



## PlowingUpward

mercer_me;1124771 said:


> How tall is that plow? It doesn't look much taller than the plow on my ATV.


Yeah I know it looks little(about 16-17" tall) but it works great for the application. Believe it or not Last winter I did a few over 60 driveways in one storm with this setup. The height has never been an issue, the only problem I've had with it is in the past it would trip too easy in real deep wet snow


----------



## mercer_me

PlowingUpward;1124810 said:


> Yeah I know it looks little(about 16-17" tall) but it works great for the application. Believe it or not Last winter I did a few over 60 driveways in one storm with this setup. The height has never been an issue, the only problem I've had with it is in the past it would trip too easy in real deep wet snow


That's why I only use trip edge plows. I can't stand trip blades.


----------



## deere615

05RedLLY;1124164 said:


> Just put it on the truck a month ago.
> View attachment 84201


Very nice looking truck!!! and i usually dont like red


----------



## hillbillydeluxe

05RedLLY;1124439 said:


> No I didn't have to modify the plow at all. I have yet to do any plowing with it so I am not sure of any issues yet, but driving around with it on the truck has been no problem at all. The only thing I think I need to change is, maybe, put a taller marker flag on the passenger side of the blade. This is the first time I have had a blade on a lifted truck and to me it looks like it should handle it better.


Thanks for the fast respone!! ... next the spring I putting on a 6'' lift on my 2500. if you can keep me updated with any concerns that'd be awesome... thanks!


----------



## wellnermp

Jelinek61;1124150 said:


> Nice spotlights on you head ache rack. Are they GoLight RadioRay brand?


Yep, they are GoLights. Really handy.



GMCHD plower;1124248 said:


> So you got rid of the HD?


Yeah, I had to part with the Silverado.


----------



## plowguy43

PlowingUpward;1124779 said:


> Hey Plow guy, Yeah it's a slick plow. I'm looking forward to trying it out this season, never plowed with a V yet
> 
> How do you like the wings on your straight blade, do you do mostly commercial with that?


Haven't used it yet, just got them. I have a big parking lot that took almost an hour with a 7'6" plow so I'm hoping the extra width will cut down that time by a good amount.


----------



## mossman381

Ready for another year


----------



## mossman381




----------



## wj4play

Hi all, new to the site but grew up plowing with my dad and then just started back up about 5 years ago. Here is me 99 Jeep Grand Cherokee. 7'6'' Pro Guard Western plow. I have used this for about 3 years and it came off my 80 3/4 Chevy. Debating on wings or box ends for this winter. The Jeep is a Lightweight but I do several commercial parking lots as well as town homes and residential. It has never failed and has the original transmission 175k on the dial.

From last years winter with 17" snow fall in one storm. I got to clean the lot AFTER it was over lol


----------



## Backwoods

Just uploaded these:


----------



## TheBossMan2000




----------



## mikedogg

mossman381;1125958 said:


>


That's one nice truck you got there


----------



## Jaynen

Rebuilt the plow and put a plastic edge on.


----------



## optimaboss

the tundra is the largest production pickup on the road that isn't a dualey or a "commercial" f450+


----------



## thesnowman269

optimaboss;1126976 said:


> the tundra is the largest production pickup on the road that isn't a dualey or a "commercial" f450+


O yeah? well I have a goldfish


----------



## mercer_me

optimaboss;1126976 said:


> the tundra is the largest production pickup on the road that isn't a dualey or a "commercial" f450+


No, I definatly think all 3/4 tons is bigger than a 1/2 tons.


----------



## Stik208

Hey Moss,
I usually vomit when I see Uni-Mounts but yours doesn't, I think its the headlights on the bar. Looks good.


----------



## mossman381

Stik208;1127219 said:


> Hey Moss,
> I usually vomit when I see Uni-Mounts but yours doesn't, I think its the headlights on the bar. Looks good.


I would sure like an ultra-mount. It is not really that hard to hook up


----------



## BIG GREEN FWD

*My fwd*

here is a pic of my 1975 FWD plow truck has a 13' blade int gas engine with allision automatic its quite the plow truck not built for speed but it will move some snow......i have a brother to it which is a snow blower truck........


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

BIG GREEN FWD;1127709 said:


> here is a pic of my 1975 FWD plow truck has a 13' blade int gas engine with allision automatic its quite the plow truck not built for speed but it will move some snow......i have a brother to it which is a snow blower truck........


get that baby out and do some driveways.....:laughing:


----------



## Mark13

optimaboss;1126976 said:


> the tundra is the largest production pickup on the road that isn't a dualey or a "commercial" f450+


I'll just leave this here


----------



## BIG GREEN FWD

*FWD blower truck*

here my other FWD blower truck,,,,,,,,,it is equipped with 2 screaming Detroit diesels with allison auto........8' blower have only really used it one year,,,,,,,but when it gets bad this truck will go places no other truck would dare.......someday it wil be green too


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Not trying to be a jerk, but what kind of a need do you have for those things here in Illinois. We don't get enough snow to justify those. I'm just curious


----------



## Mark13

SullivanSeptic;1127726 said:


> Not trying to be a jerk, but what kind of a need do you have for those things here in Illinois. We don't get enough snow to justify those. I'm just curious


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## PlatinumService

Mark13;1127718 said:


> I'll just leave this here


No truer link has been posted as a response... I thank you for that.


----------



## georgerk82

Mark13;1127718 said:


> I'll just leave this here


Bahaha lmao thats great!


----------



## BIG GREEN FWD

well like everything else...........you don't use it till you need it,,,,,,,,,but when you need it you got and most others don't.......ive opened up county and state roads when nothing else would.......and like everything in life.........it can be bought for the right price


----------



## SullivanSeptic

BIG GREEN FWD;1127746 said:


> well like everything else...........you don't use it till you need it,,,,,,,,,but when you need it you got and most others don't.......ive opened up county and state roads when nothing else would.......and like everything in life.........it can be bought for the right price


Thats just a lot of money for a one time thing. You would be better off subing those out to a township or DOT in a state up north. Youd make tons of $$$. If I as a township around here I ould just rent a backhoe for the day and open the road up. There is nothing backhoe or wheel loader can go through. But, hey good luck with them. They are nice machines.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Bought this for my son today......Merry Christmas


----------



## 09Busa

*2500hd*

Here are is a pic of my 03 2500HD....6.0 gasser
Ready lift leveling kit....t-bars cranked...timbrens....cooper STT's


----------



## 09Busa

Here it is.....I hope....lol


----------



## Willman940

Mark13;1127718 said:


> I'll just leave this here


that made my day.....


----------



## Janitor_69

IDOCTORTREES;1129161 said:


> Bought this for my son today......Merry Christmas


I wish I had got Christmas presents like that when I was younger! It took 23 years and a awesome wife for me to get my truck for Christmas this year


----------



## 09Busa

FINALLY!.........Here is the pic..........plow is in the garage.........8'2" Boss v


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Janitor_69;1129443 said:


> I wish I had got Christmas presents like that when I was younger! It took 23 years and a awesome wife for me to get my truck for Christmas this year


My son is 15 he helps work all summer shop,tree farm,with crew, ect, he paid for 1/2 mom and I paid the other Im very proud of him.:salute:


----------



## firelwn82

IDOCTORTREES;1129643 said:


> My son is 15 he helps work all summer shop,tree farm,with crew, ect, he paid for 1/2 mom and I paid the other Im very proud of him.:salute:


Thats awesome. Sounds like he deserves it and worked hard for it. You don't see that much anymore. Kids now a days just expect things to happen for them with nothing in return..


----------



## 09Busa

your son must be overjoyed. I f he worked for half of it, he really deserves it. my first vehicle was a ford Pinto....lol....four speed though.


----------



## joef450snowplow

dually one;881717 said:


>


love the truck man!!!!!


----------



## Janitor_69

IDOCTORTREES;1129643 said:


> My son is 15 he helps work all summer shop,tree farm,with crew, ect, he paid for 1/2 mom and I paid the other Im very proud of him.:salute:





firelwn82;1129659 said:


> Thats awesome. Sounds like he deserves it and worked hard for it. You don't see that much anymore. Kids now a days just expect things to happen for them with nothing in return..


I agree ^^^^. I come from a family where if you wanted it you worked for it. My parents bought us a car but it wasn't anything special, If we wanted that we had to pay for it. I'm very use too the kids my age these days getting what they want and not have to pay for it at all. I have a few friends that are like that. Nice guys but don't really know the value of hard work or the money it brings.


----------



## EliteJ

IDOCTORTREES;1129643 said:


> My son is 15 he helps work all summer shop,tree farm,with crew, ect, he paid for 1/2 mom and I paid the other Im very proud of him.:salute:


That is GREAT! Reminds me of my first truck. I paid half and mom and dad paid half. I always had to work for everything I have. If your kid is a hard worker they deserve a little help now and then. Good Stuff!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

IDOCTORTREES;1129643 said:


> My son is 15 he helps work all summer shop,tree farm,with crew, ect, he paid for 1/2 mom and I paid the other Im very proud of him.:salute:


My dad is proud of me, and I don't get cool gifts like that! Damn nice dad you are!


----------



## 09Busa

I just wanted to throw a couple of more pics of my truck on here........:salute:


----------



## mossman381

Looks like you are getting the pic posting down Busa  My dad has the same truck except his is red and no plow yet. Yours looks higher than my dads. Did you lift it?


----------



## 09Busa

mossman.......yeah....finally got the hang of it...lol Readylift leveling kit, t-bars cranked 4x and timbrens. Is your dad going to get a plow for his> what motor is in yours? your truck is sweet.......


----------



## mossman381

09Busa;1129904 said:


> mossman.......yeah....finally got the hang of it...lol Readylift leveling kit, t-bars cranked 4x and timbrens. Is your dad going to get a plow for his> what motor is in yours? your truck is sweet.......


We have a 90 plow truck, but not sure how much longer it will keep going. When that goes the plow will have to go on my dads truck. The 04-06 2500's seem so low from the factory. My 08 is higher than my dads 04, by quite a bit. Yours looks right on.

My truck has the 6.0. My dad has the duramax. I have driven it many times. Still like my truck better. You can't get a V8 sound out of a diesel. If chevy put the 6.2 engine in the new 2500's, I would buy that before I bought a diesel. I think it is only a matter of time


----------



## 09Busa

Absolutely...I've noticed that the newer HD's look much more stout than previous generations. I've heard that the new HD's, 2011, possibly 2010 have 6000# front ends...If your dad has an 04, it is the same front end as the gasser....#4800....the diesel's hang even lower. Once I leveled mine, it raised the front end, but did nothing to stiffen it...I then put timbrens on after turning the t-bars four times. With 800 lbs of ballast in the back, my v plow is up there nice, but with shoes, the clearance sucks. i do alot of gravel driveways, so until I get a frozen base, the shoes are a neccessity. Most likely your dad will have to turn his t-bars and install timbrens and he'll be fine.


----------



## 09Busa

Wanted to see if my profile pic came up..........:waving:


----------



## mossman381

09Busa;1130021 said:


> Absolutely...I've noticed that the newer HD's look much more stout than previous generations. I've heard that the new HD's, 2011, possibly 2010 have 6000# front ends...If your dad has an 04, it is the same front end as the gasser....#4800....the diesel's hang even lower. Once I leveled mine, it raised the front end, but did nothing to stiffen it...I then put timbrens on after turning the t-bars four times. With 800 lbs of ballast in the back, my v plow is up there nice, but with shoes, the clearance sucks. i do alot of gravel driveways, so until I get a frozen base, the shoes are a neccessity. Most likely your dad will have to turn his t-bars and install timbrens and he'll be fine.


My dads truck has the same weight rating as mine. The 2011's have the higher weight ratings. Not really worried about it holding the plow. My dad has so much stuff in the back of his truck that if he put a plow on it, it would probably level it out 

Nice v-plow. I would like to get one. I would feel better with a v-plow with some of the driveways I plow.


----------



## mercer_me

That 2500HD looks awsome. I also like your garage. Is that a 7' or 8' door?


----------



## deere615

Nice looking rig Busa!


----------



## yamahatim

Finally got some time to get pics of the plow on the new truck.


----------



## yamahatim

Installed the plow shows that Western finally made available for the HTS.


----------



## 09Busa

Thanks for the compliments guys......To be truthful, I don't know if the door is a 7 or an 8 footer.....Have to check that out tomorrow....lol...I know the truck had about an inch and a half clearance above the light without ballast or the plow mounted.
the v plow is new to me this year. I plowed for years with a Fisher straiht blade. I need to get used to this one. We had 4 inches a few weeks ago and the scoop is a nice feature on the driveways.


----------



## mercer_me

I don't know why, but I don't like them little things Western puts on the plow markers. They look dumb. Nice plow and truck though.


----------



## 09Busa

Yamahatim........really nice truck.....gorgeous color....is it a 2010 or 11? What is the front end rated at in those half tons?. the Western lookds nice too. Good luck with both


----------



## georgerk82

mercer_me;1130127 said:


> I don't know why, but I don't like them little things Western puts on the plow markers. They look dumb. Nice plow and truck though.


I took mine off they get wet and blow salt all over the front window, and your constantly spraying winshield washer fluid to clean it off. Not sure why they still use them.


----------



## mercer_me

georgerk82;1130158 said:


> I took mine off they get wet and blow salt all over the front window, and your constantly spraying winshield washer fluid to clean it off. Not sure why they still use them.


What are they made of? Why would they put them things on any ways?


----------



## georgerk82

mercer_me;1130168 said:


> What are they made of? Why would they put them things on any ways?


They are made of nylon I think, either way its a cloth material that gets saturated with water and salt. Not one of Westerns better ideas.


----------



## yamahatim

09Busa;1130140 said:


> Yamahatim........really nice truck.....gorgeous color....is it a 2010 or 11? What is the front end rated at in those half tons?. the Western lookds nice too. Good luck with both


Thanks! The color is Candy Red. It's a 2010. The front axe rating is 3900#. It's amazing how much more solid this is than my 2004. Plus the 6 speed transmission really makes it rock-n-roll.

Here is a video walk around I did with the mini pinnacle and the backupbuddy.


----------



## 09Busa

Nice Video..........catchy tune to go with it.....


----------



## mwalsh9152

I dont have any recent pictures with the plow mounted, but this is my 95 Bronco. It has a 97 Powerstroke, and 07 axles and suspension. The plow is an 8' Diamond MDII


----------



## dieseld

Very nice Bronco. Any more details?


----------



## fisher guy

a bronco with a 7.3????????? u must get a lot of looks when u pull up to the diesel pumps lol


----------



## 09Busa

Clean Bronco.....you can't beat those Bronco's, Ramchargers and full size Blazer's.... When I was younger, that is all you would see plowing.....


----------



## randomb0b123

hahahaha a short wheelbase bronco with 3/4 suspension i bet that rides just fantastic


----------



## yamahatim

randomb0b123;1130741 said:


> hahahaha a short wheelbase bronco with 3/4 suspension i bet that rides just fantastic


I bet it rides better than your '91 Dodge. Those things were like riding in a covered wagon.

Nice job Walsh! If you ever wanna sell that, lemme know. I have a friend that would flip over that thing!


----------



## randomb0b123

hhahaha oooo i am well aware of that i can not stand driving that truck the rear end gets airborn on larger bumps its painful to drive it


----------



## the new boss 92

that would just crack me up if i hade a truck that the suspention was so rough that it came off the ground when i would hit bump!


----------



## the new boss 92

mwalsh, that thing pretty quick? i know the 6.0 in a 9500lbs truck when i launched it did pretty damn well!


----------



## randomb0b123

oo yes its hilarious you get to laugh all the way to the chiropractor!! hahaha stupid lumberwagon


----------



## mwalsh9152

its a 97, so the engines arent really powerhouses, the fact that I put 3:73 axles in it doesnt help matters much. But then, I didnt build it to go fast, it will start to rip in the higher rpms with the taller gear though. It definitely turns a lot of heads, as of now its straight piped, so its all kinda of obnoxious sounding going down the road. It definitely turns lots of heads, and I see people doing a double take all the time when they notice that it has 17" 05 Ford wheels on it.

As for the ride, other than being a little stiff in the rear with the 1 ton springs, it does actually ride fantastic. Far better than any OBS 250-350 could ever ride over bumps. I initially planned to put the leaf suspension out of the F-350 donor into it, but then was reminded of how much I hated the ride of those when I went for a ride in my old 97, I sold the old ones and ordered up some 07 axles almost as soon as I got back.

Heres a link to pictures of the front axle install. 
http://powerstrokenation.com/forums/showthread.php?t=45856&highlight=Bronco


----------



## randomb0b123

e40d? did you get to just reuse the original bronco driveshafts?


----------



## Holland

How hard was the swap? I'm getting a 7.3 and trans out of a 99 e-450 we're junking out at work and am dreaming of the next project to put it in.


----------



## mwalsh9152

yes, E4OD and transfer case from the donor. Front shaft from the Bronco just needed a conversion joint at the axle, the rear needed to be cut WAAAAY down, I think its around 22-23" from flange to flange. Had to replace the rear flange on the shaft, and a conversion joint to make it work. We just threw that together for now, eventually I will have my friend build me a heavier rear shaft, I just didnt have the money to spend on it at the time.


----------



## mwalsh9152

The engine swap wasnt "hard" but it certainly wasnt simple, its a LOT of work. Everything was swappable. It even fired right up the first time I tried.


----------



## randomb0b123

if you had put a zf in it i would be drooling right now but its still kinda cool the way it is, another stupid question wouldnt an 07 have all that vacuum nonsense to lock the hubs? how did you make that work?


----------



## mwalsh9152

I almost put a ZF6 in it, but went with the auto that I already had, as is I already have well over 10K into what I thought was going to be an inexpensive swap.

The newer trucks do have vacuum hubs, but instead of lock unlock, they are auto and lock. with it in auto they are free until they see vacuum, I just removed the vacuum fittings and put a pipe plug in there and run them as a regular manual hub.


----------



## randomb0b123

oooo didnt know that good idea a zf would have been so bad arzse


----------



## 91AK250

that has to be the coolest bronco, ever!


----------



## mercer_me

fisher guy;1130688 said:


> a bronco with a 7.3????????? u must get a lot of looks when u pull up to the diesel pumps lol


I know I would do a double take.


----------



## fordzilla

mwalsh9152;1130627 said:


> I dont have any recent pictures with the plow mounted, but this is my 95 Bronco. It has a 97 Powerstroke, and 07 axles and suspension. The plow is an 8' Diamond MDII


that bronco is CRAZY! I think i seen that one on fullsizebronco? i am registered as 'boggin' over there. maybe someday ill have a diesel in mine lol


----------



## mwalsh9152

yep I have it on there too, Im under the same name on ALL the forums


----------



## SIWEL

mwalsh9152;1130627 said:


> I dont have any recent pictures with the plow mounted, but this is my 95 Bronco. It has a 97 Powerstroke, and 07 axles and suspension. The plow is an 8' Diamond MDII


I may be in love... how hard was the conversion? did you need to change the entire vehicle harness out? I always wanted to do something like that.


----------



## mwalsh9152

the conversion wasnt "hard" but there was a good amount of converting. I replaced the engine and dash harness, instrument cluster, steering column since I took out the air bag system, the chassis harness was plug and play. You need to change the radiator support to accomidate the diesel radiator, motor mounts, inner fender wells because they had all the diesel accessories in the proper locations, fuel lines and in tank pickup, dash and engine harness, thats just off the top of my head.


----------



## ChevyHDkid45

*2002 2500HD 6.0 western 7.5 pro plow*

Not much but i gets the job done.


----------



## GMCHD plower

ChevyHDkid45;1132530 said:


> Not much but i gets the job done.


NICE!!! Does the skid stay at a commercial site?


----------



## ALJ

*Looking to buy new holland*

I am looking to buy a used new holland. Aprox. 1,000 hours, cab and heat, clean.


----------



## pitrack

mwalsh9152;1131555 said:


> the conversion wasnt "hard" but there was a good amount of converting. I replaced the engine and dash harness, instrument cluster, steering column since I took out the air bag system, the chassis harness was plug and play. You need to change the radiator support to accomidate the diesel radiator, motor mounts, inner fender wells because they had all the diesel accessories in the proper locations, fuel lines and in tank pickup, dash and engine harness, thats just off the top of my head.


That's awesome, nice work.


----------



## Mark13

ALJ;1132718 said:


> I am looking to buy a used new holland. Aprox. 1,000 hours, cab and heat, clean.


Would you like a cookie? I'm not sure what your getting at.


----------



## randomb0b123

hahhahaha mark just owned that n00b


----------



## Mark13

randomb0b123;1133139 said:


> hahhahaha mark just owned that n00b


You don't have much room to be talking...

I'm not sayin, I'm just sayin.


----------



## georgerk82

Mark13;1133178 said:


> You don't have much room to be talking...
> 
> I'm not sayin, I'm just sayin.


CONGRATS! Do you want a "cookie" because you have been on Plowsite BSing for the last 5 years? Good for you!


----------



## Rusty Silence

i'm a noob and i would like a cookie.


----------



## Mark13

georgerk82;1133189 said:


> CONGRATS! Do you want a "cookie" because you have been on Plowsite BSing for the last 5 years? Good for you!


Who pissed in your cheerios this morning?



Rusty Silence;1133195 said:


> i'm a noob and i would like a cookie.


Choc Chip work for ya?
or I guess there's Double Stuff Oreo's here too.


----------



## randomb0b123

hahahahahahhaah rusty silence made me laugh this is great


----------



## georgerk82

Mark13;1133200 said:


> Who pissed in your cheerios this morning?
> 
> Choc Chip work for ya?
> or I guess there's Double Stuff Oreo's here too.


LOL nobody, I will take a oatmeal raisin though!


----------



## tls22

ChevyHDkid45;1132530 said:


> Not much but i gets the job done.


Very nice....


----------



## 1982_F350

here are are my trucks, and tractor. They may not be pretty but they get the work done.

1982 Ford F350 4x4 6.6L with Meyer 7'6
1989 Chevy 1500 4x4 5.7L with snowbear
1990 JD 420 20hp with full hydraulic front blade


----------



## PlowingUpward

*Let's see some Jeeps!!!*

summer toy and Donut machine.


----------



## Stik208

Mark13;1133178 said:


> You don't have much room to be talking...
> 
> I'm not sayin, I'm just sayin.











or


----------



## SDP Hauling

2000 F-250 v10 SnowDogg EX85


----------



## thelettuceman

Virgin Equipment. Waiting for 1st snow


----------



## PlatinumService

Here is a link of my equipment this year... will update through the season with some action pics

https://cid-cfa3c8f29fee45d3.photos.live.com/play.aspx/Album?ref=1


----------



## Jelinek61

PlatinumService;1135391 said:


> Here is a link of my equipment this year... will update through the season with some action pics
> 
> https://cid-cfa3c8f29fee45d3.photos.live.com/play.aspx/Album?ref=1


Nice equipment. That JD green horst plow is really nice lookin. I like it better than the std. yellow


----------



## PlatinumService

Jelinek61;1135423 said:


> Nice equipment. That JD green horst plow is really nice lookin. I like it better than the std. yellow


Thanks. When it showed up green I was surprised but I like it too.


----------



## Jelinek61

Thats funny you didn't order it like that. What size JD is it on?


----------



## PlatinumService

Jelinek61;1135794 said:


> Thats funny you didn't order it like that. What size JD is it on?


no i just ordered a 10-16 and it showed up green. it is on a 6420, it is a rental. the blade is mine though.


----------



## Bigdoghd

New to the site, so here's a few pictures of my super clean 1997 Tahoe
KC Day lighters,Srobe lights all four corners and a Snow Way plow.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Bigdoghd;1135910 said:


> New to the site, so here's a few pictures of my super clean 1997 Tahoe
> KC Day lighters,Srobe lights all four corners and a Snow Way plow.


Nice Tahoe and welcome.:waving: Join us in the Chicago Weather Discussion, me and other member are also from New Lenox!


----------



## snocrete

mwalsh9152;1130627 said:


> I dont have any recent pictures with the plow mounted, but this is my 95 Bronco. It has a 97 Powerstroke, and 07 axles and suspension. The plow is an 8' Diamond MDII


That thing is awsome!


----------



## Bigdoghd

Pushin 2 Please;1135923 said:


> Nice Tahoe and welcome.:waving: Join us in the Chicago Weather Discussion, me and other member are also from New Lenox!


Great Pushin,thank for the invite. Hey if you guys ever want to meet up I usually do breakfast at CountryCharm on Sunday am's. Might even have some snow to push. I don't do really any commercial work. My driveway is 900' long and I have an auto facility that I plow......the a few friends etc. LOL or anyone else I see struggling trying to move the snow.


----------



## ArcticTahoe

The Lone Plower;1115383 said:


> This will be my first use with the Cooper M+S for a plow truck. I'm hoping they perform well under that task. Everything I've read and heard says they will. They will aslo be dedicated winter tires.
> 
> I have a set of BFG ATs I will run for the summer months.
> 
> .


i run the bfg all-terrain t/a in a snow tire compound they work great...


----------



## 4700dan

Here is some of my rides missing is 2 skid steers and 1 truck


----------



## 4700dan

4700dan;1136869 said:


> Here is some of my rides missing is 2 skid steers and 1 truck


here is another


----------



## 4700dan

Here we go


----------



## markknapp61

*WHAT... no way...*



optimaboss;1126976 said:


> the tundra is the largest production pickup on the road that isn't a dualey or a "commercial" f450+


Guess I best trade in my american for a foreigner... WAIIIITTTTT, I think your a lil confused, I will park my Dodge next to your Tundra and will take a pic.... ooooohhhh, where's the Toy?... is it behind the BIG GREEN MACHINE... lol... only joshing you, I am glad you like your toy...


----------



## 4700dan

4700dan;1136877 said:


> Here we go


Sorry for the other non posted pics


----------



## randomb0b123

dan where are you loacted that truck seems familiar


----------



## vt properties

Ready to go...snow coming tonight...payup


----------



## 4700dan

randomb0b123;1136904 said:


> dan where are you loacted that truck seems familiar


We are located in Alliance


----------



## GMCHD plower

vt properties;1136994 said:


> Ready to go...snow coming tonight...payup


Trucks looking good VT!


----------



## vt properties

GMCHD plower;1137416 said:


> Trucks looking good VT!


Thanks finally hooked up the LED and rear aux lights.


----------



## wellnermp

That is a nice looking set up VT.


----------



## sld92e_23

vt properties;1136994 said:


> Ready to go...snow coming tonight...payup[/QUOTE
> Thumbs Up
> 
> ]


----------



## rafa123

2008 superduty!


----------



## 06dmax

Here's my 06 2500hd dmax with 8ft boss plow


----------



## CGM Inc.

.........................


----------



## 09Busa

Finally got a chance to use the v plow today......need more snow.............


----------



## mercer_me

06dmax;1140889 said:


> Here's my 06 2500hd dmax with 8ft boss plow


Nice plow and truck. The Boss trip edge is the best strait blade plow out there IMO. I wish I had put one on my Tundra.


----------



## Dirt

*2004 f250 xlt / 8' mm2*


----------



## blmc5150

*Xls*

I love this plow!


----------



## firelwn82

blmc5150;1142756 said:


> I love this plow!
> 
> View attachment 85964


I want to see some video of this mammoth.... This thing could clear a path for sure. I want that swing wing bad


----------



## JerseyGreen

09Busa;1141591 said:


> Finally got a chance to use the v plow today......need more snow.............


i love the stance of your truck, did you just turn the torsion keys and add timbens, or did you just use a kit?


----------



## CGM Inc.

blmc5150;1142756 said:


> I love this plow!
> 
> View attachment 85964


X2 guess you also like Ebling's


----------



## get-er-done

This Tundra has it's feather's ruffeled


----------



## mercer_me

get-er-done;1142872 said:


> This Tundra has it's feather's ruffeled


I love your truck. It would be awsome with a Fisher Poly Caster or a Western Tornado.


----------



## robjets

What is a clutch pump


----------



## CGM Inc.

mercer_me;1142930 said:


> I love your truck. It would be awsome with a Fisher Poly Caster or a Western Tornado.


ON A 1/2 TON


----------



## mercer_me

Cedar Grounds;1143026 said:


> ON A 1/2 TON


It wouldn't be the best setup ou there. But I think it would work.


----------



## blmc5150

robjets;1143011 said:


> What is a clutch pump


Its basically central hydraulics on the truck. It runs off the engine. It runs both blades, dump bed, or whatever hydro attachment you would run on your truck. They are faster than the electric pump that comes on your plow, and IMO more reliable. We have had them on our trucks for 20+ yrs and never had to replace a pump. The only downside is they add about 4G's in cost in initial setup. I am however impressed w/ my xls, its not to bad speed wise compared to what I'm used to.


----------



## CGM Inc.

mercer_me;1143093 said:


> It wouldn't be the best setup ou there. But I think it would work.


Sure will work but will be highly overloaded and illegal if someone cares.


----------



## creekviewlawns

*07 F-350 Superduty w/ v plow*

Here is what we are rolling with this winter season!


----------



## thelettuceman

Looks good 2 me


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Here are a few shots of the trucks. I have more pics that I will post up here soon of our new pusher.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Sorry. Here ya go


----------



## lndscpe

*2010-2011 plow equip pic*

Well I thought I'd post my yearly plow equipment picture I take at the beginning of every season. Sure am looking forward to plowing this year. I'm lucky to have great operators who work for me. I've finally got my "Tonka Toy" dreams! to come true


----------



## creekviewlawns

very nice!! My younger brother and I just started a landscaping business about 2 years ago and this is our second plowing season. Our first year was an atv with plow and now grew to an 07 f350 dump with fisher v-plow....hopefully down the road our business will look like that


----------



## fordpsd

lndscpe;1144321 said:


> Well I thought I'd post my yearly plow equipment picture I take at the beginning of every season. Sure am looking forward to plowing this year. I'm lucky to have great operators who work for me. I've finally got my "Tonka Toy" dreams! to come true


Awesome fleet! Any pictures of inside the shop?


----------



## QKSnowRemoval

lndscpe;1144321 said:


> Well I thought I'd post my yearly plow equipment picture I take at the beginning of every season. Sure am looking forward to plowing this year. I'm lucky to have great operators who work for me. I've finally got my "Tonka Toy" dreams! to come true


 nice to see another person that believes in running all dodges


----------



## randomb0b123

QKSnowRemoval;1144646 said:


> nice to see another person that believes in running all dodges


thats known as "seeing the light"Thumbs Up:bluebounc:redbounce


----------



## TDR Plow

my rig, ready to roll..


----------



## lndscpe

I have had good luck with all my Dodges over the years and I am a Cummins fan! so all the trucks are Cummins, oh except the 02 -2500 thats a V10. The 03 is set up with a Quadzilla adjustable on the fly power controller, the 08 2500 is set up with an H&S power controller with on the fly adjustment and ALL EGR stuff as well as the DPF's are removed, the 5500 dump is still stock I just haven't had time to install the H&S controller and remove the EGR stuff or the DPF's on it yet, the H&S controller is still in the box. Snow season started here with good ole lake effect in our area! ya hoo


----------



## lndscpe

TDR plow

You're most certainly going stay busy with your rig living in Buffalo, I used to live in Hamburg and my wife is from right near East Aurora. Happy plowing no doubt you'll use that plow ALOT!


----------



## IC-Smoke

someone say cummins? 

add to the sig dad has a 05 QCSB 3500 SRW CTD 

.02 pitch the quad and get a smarty smartypower.com


----------



## randomb0b123

ya same here ive had way better luck with dodges, my v10 has been great to me it tows well but its very very thirsty haha. no offense to you ford people i just didnt like them and the 2 ford trucks i had were unreliable and drove like poopy (oo ya theres 1 complaint about mine the 91 rides like a lumberwagon)


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs




----------



## CGM Inc.

lndscpe;1144321 said:


> Well I thought I'd post my yearly plow equipment picture I take at the beginning of every season. Sure am looking forward to plowing this year. I'm lucky to have great operators who work for me. I've finally got my "Tonka Toy" dreams! to come true


Nice DODGE's! Nice fleet!


----------



## mercer_me

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;1145866 said:


>


The truck is looking good, LJ.


----------



## chevyman51

Truck looks great lj can't wait to see some action pics


----------



## TDR Plow

lndscpe;1144971 said:


> TDR plow
> 
> You're most certainly going stay busy with your rig living in Buffalo, I used to live in Hamburg and my wife is from right near East Aurora. Happy plowing no doubt you'll use that plow ALOT!


Well Hamburg and EA get it worse than we do in the city, but yes, I will spend a good portion of my winter in that truck!


----------



## Propony




----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

mercer_me;1145896 said:


> The truck is looking good, LJ.


i hope the thing pushes that 9ft wide piece of metal hahaha 400hp and 9ft blade woohoooo can you say 4 wheel burnout lmao


----------



## firelwn82

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;1146178 said:


> i hope the thing pushes that 9ft wide piece of metal hahaha 400hp and 9ft blade woohoooo can you say 4 wheel burnout lmao


Seems like over load on a half ton but thats just me.. Good luck to you.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

firelwn82;1146190 said:


> Seems like over load on a half ton but thats just me.. Good luck to you.


I have to crank the torsion bars up there all the way down now and when i raise the blade it squats a 1/2" no lie hahaha so. The blade isnt heavy at all me and my buddy picked it up one on each side soo


----------



## Super D

Here are pictures of my v plow


----------



## capitalsnow

Our Two commercial machines, and salter, sorry it was getting late ill try and post better pics at a later date


----------



## kylegmc3500

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...612241663651_1164567328_31506647_552934_n.jpg


----------



## kylegmc3500

*98 gmc 3500*


----------



## m_falafel

lndscpe;1144321 said:


> Well I thought I'd post my yearly plow equipment picture I take at the beginning of every season. Sure am looking forward to plowing this year. I'm lucky to have great operators who work for me. I've finally got my "Tonka Toy" dreams! to come true


Which one do you like best and why, between the blizzard and those western? I'm in the market for those extendable plows but they all look good to me.


----------



## Rusty Silence

Today at a friends place.


----------



## weareweird69

Here is last years work truck... Served me well for about 5 years, but now the rust is taking over. Have to park it, and rebuild it. No point in selling it, the drivetrain is all great, just everything attached to it is failing :laughing: But, thats why I have a donor truck for parts!










1982 F150, 300ci i-6 with a 4 speed.
7'6" Western Pro-Plow Conventional, cable operated

Have about, 2400 dollars in the whole truck, and it made a lot more than what I paid for it.

And, the truck taking its place.










1996 F350, 351ci E4OD Trans
8'6" Western Pro-Plow Unimount, Electric

Once I get the time this weekend, it'll have the plow on.


----------



## Rusty Silence

Nice OBS!


----------



## weareweird69

Rusty Silence;1153254 said:


> Nice OBS!


Thank you!

I put the alcoa's on it a few weeks ago, from my silver powerstroke. It used to have 35'' tires, and the ford hubcaps..

But, the truck goes with my others...

























Can you spot whats really not supposed to be on my silver powerstroke? :laughing:


----------



## Chase88

The rims maybe


----------



## weareweird69

And everything that goes with those wheels...


----------



## Rusty Silence

and here I was going to say the 4x4 decal, lol


----------



## weareweird69

HAHA, no thats factory. The truck is my DD, so the ride is important, and wow does it ride nice. Same conversion as Mwalsh on his Bronco.


----------



## mwalsh9152

you cant beat the ride of a one ton OBS with the new suspension. Once I have more parking I plan to take the plow off the Bronco and lift it 3-4 inches so I can 4 link it.

Did you put a sway bar back in?


----------



## weareweird69

No sway bar. I honestly don't think I need one. It handles pretty nice without it


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

I will be getting my new Ford Raptor on friday I will post pics asap


----------



## weareweird69

Im so jealous of you right now. I want a raptor so bad


----------



## highlander316

IDOCTORTREES;1153664 said:


> I will be getting my new Ford Raptor on friday I will post pics asap


putting a plow on it??? lol Those things are sick, 500hp.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

No plow---This one is just for me...


----------



## weareweird69

I don't think it would handle a plow


----------



## Jelinek61

IDOCTORTREES;1153664 said:


> I will be getting my new Ford Raptor on friday I will post pics asap


Sweet, those babys are unstoppable. Have you heard of the Hennessey Performance modifications. I saw it on the show Top Gear the other day on the history channel.....I guess for right around $7k they take your 6.2L raptor and upgrade it to their Velociraptor to get you like 64 more hp and 485 lb-ft of torque.

http://www.hennesseyperformance.com/


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

I saw the show , Thats what put me over the top. Had to have one.


----------



## highlander316

was joking about the plow lol. Would void that warranty soooo fast.



Jelinek61;1154020 said:


> Sweet, those babys are unstoppable. Have you heard of the Hennessey Performance modifications. I saw it on the show Top Gear the other day on the history channel.....I guess for right around $7k they take your 6.2L raptor and upgrade it to their Velociraptor to get you like 64 more hp and 485 lb-ft of torque.
> 
> http://www.hennesseyperformance.com/


ahhh that's what I was thinking of. I'm not a fan of the American show though. No character to it; the hosts are kind of bland.


----------



## mwalsh9152

weareweird69;1153663 said:


> No sway bar. I honestly don't think I need one. It handles pretty nice without it


do you have the rear one in? As of right now I dont have either, and it body rolls really bad. I have the rear, just need to put it in. Im hoping that will help, otherwise Im going to have to fab something and I doubt that will be cheap


----------



## Jelinek61

IDOCTORTREES;1154161 said:


> I saw the show , Thats what put me over the top. Had to have one.


Your not gonna have enough days in the week to play with all your toys.......hahah


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

I will try to play with them all.....


----------



## chevyman51

IDOCTORTREES;1154478 said:


> I will try to play with them all.....


are you going to abuse the hell out of it like they do in the videos on youtube


----------



## weareweird69

mwalsh9152;1154401 said:


> do you have the rear one in? As of right now I dont have either, and it body rolls really bad. I have the rear, just need to put it in. Im hoping that will help, otherwise Im going to have to fab something and I doubt that will be cheap


No sway bars anywhere... And it rolls a little more than it used to, but not much more.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

chevyman51;1154485 said:


> are you going to abuse the hell out of it like they do in the videos on youtube


No way im to old for that.


----------



## weareweird69

Well, can I abuse the hell out of it for you then?


----------



## thesnowman269

randomb0b123;1144663 said:


> thats known as "seeing the light"Thumbs Up:bluebounc:redbounce


yeah the light you see after you faint from looking at the repair bill  just messin with ya


----------



## m_falafel

Jelinek61;1154020 said:


> Sweet, those babys are unstoppable. Have you heard of the Hennessey Performance modifications. I saw it on the show Top Gear the other day on the history channel.....I guess for right around $7k they take your 6.2L raptor and upgrade it to their Velociraptor to get you like 64 more hp and 485 lb-ft of torque.
> 
> http://www.hennesseyperformance.com/


You know you can all do this yourself for a lot less?! Just put a k&n cold air intake and chip it, you'll gain the same amout of power for about 5k less. Depends what you want: The henessy badge or the hp/tq gain?


----------



## m_falafel

highlander316;1154174 said:


> was joking about the plow lol. Would void that warranty soooo fast.
> 
> ahhh that's what I was thinking of. I'm not a fan of the American show though. No character to it; the hosts are kind of bland.


First two or three season of the original top gear also wasn,t too good. Let them time I think they have the potential. But I'll have to agree with you on one thing, Nothing will ever beat the original top gear UK. I think that Tanner Foust have what it takes, Ruthledge wood I'm not sure and the italian one too.


----------



## GMC Driver

highlander316;1154174 said:


> I'm not a fan of the American show though. No character to it; the hosts are kind of bland.





m_falafel;1155081 said:


> First two or three season of the original top gear also wasn,t too good. Let them time I think they have the potential. But I'll have to agree with you on one thing, Nothing will ever beat the original top gear UK. I think that Tanner Foust have what it takes, Ruthledge wood I'm not sure and the italian one too.


I agree - UK Top Gear is never going to be matched - there is a chemistry between the hosts that would be tough to copy. But if you do go back to the first seasons, that chemistry wasn't there - it took years for that to develop. James May wasn't even there for the first few.

The new US Top Gear isn't being received as well - and that's too bad. I hope the History Channel has the fortitude to stick with it. Right now is still seems too scripted, although that has improved dramatically in 4 episodes. The hosts are just going to need time to build credibility - I agree that Foust has some credentials, and that comes through in his reviews. Wood - I think he's there promarily for comic relief, I have a hard time taking him seriously. Ferrrara - I was ready to give him the boot, but the last episode he did pretty well on the review of the SLS AMG. So maybe he just needs some time.

Interestingly enough, AUS Top Gear has been on the air for IIRC 5 years now - and it has also gone through some changes. It had a pretty rough start as well - and even now, it doesn't flow like the UK series does. But it is entertaining, IMHO.

I think one of the largest determining factors is that UK Top Gear is publically funded (BBC is a government owned entity) - and has a somewhat unlimited budget. I'm sure it would be difficult for any other channel around the world to provide that level of funding to one TV program - although I have been impressed with the quality of the production that History has been broadcasting.

Back to the pics....


----------



## bear430

My new Dogg!


----------



## blk90s13




----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Bear,

How you like the dogg? Their stainless V had me intrigued!


----------



## bear430

I've only had it out a few times so far. But no problems, it's been awesome. I did a lot of research and spent a lot of time on this site before I decided to go with the Snowdogg. The shop that I had install it had a Snowdogg V sitting in the pile of new plows. It looks really cool. I really haven't heard anyone say that they are dissapointed or have problems with their Snowdogg. I think it's a real solid plow. Now we just need some more snow here in Wisconsin!


----------



## mercer_me

bear430;1156431 said:


> My new Dogg!


Nice truck and plow. How do you like your Tundra? Mine plows great.


----------



## Karlboro

For now a one truck operation.


----------



## kylegmc3500

*my truck and tractor*

98 gmc 3500 9 foot fisher and 2305 jd 54 inch blade


----------



## mercer_me

Nice GMC 3500. What does it have for an engine?


----------



## kylegmc3500

it only has the 5.7 but it has a top end rebuild and it pulls its own. just went through it as far as brake lines gas lines brakes and what not shes in greate shape for 220,000 miles shes my baby, lol


----------



## mercer_me

kylegmc3500;1157600 said:


> it only has the 5.7 but it has a top end rebuild and it pulls its own. just went through it as far as brake lines gas lines brakes and what not shes in greate shape for 220,000 miles shes my baby, lol


That thing is in wicked good shape for 220,000 miles.


----------



## weareweird69

Some of mine with the plow attached finally. Did it all today bymyself haha


----------



## kylegmc3500

yea thanks i bought it from a guy in January 2010 that used it only on the hi way for a slide in camper it never had a plow or even a trailer hitch ! im dying to plow with it i got it all set up last year never relay got to plow with it and it looking like this weekend flopped on us ! :realmad: havent got to plow or sand any lots yet!


----------



## kylegmc3500

im defiantly not a ford guy but the older one like urs were good trucks i like plowing with them they can handle a good load. the new one are awful there always sagging and havening all sorts of problems. what year is yous 97-98? it looks nice


----------



## weareweird69

Thank you. And it drops 1/2" when I lift the plow. Im very pleased. Its a 96


----------



## firelwn82

weareweird69;1157618 said:


> Some of mine with the plow attached finally. Did it all today bymyself haha


Do you need a cookie... ha ha All kidding aside Very nice. Mine looked like that when I first started. After 2 years the cancer took over and now its kicking my ass. KEEP IT WASHED!!! Put an oscillating sprinkler under it with warm water for at least an hour after each plow to rinse the hell out of the under side too..


----------



## weareweird69

Oh I know what you mean. Ill wash it a good bit. I need to wash my powerstroke. Its real bad from driving to work


And yes! I want a cookie. Got chocolate chip? Haha


----------



## firelwn82

weareweird69;1157794 said:


> And yes! I want a cookie. Got chocolate chip? Haha


ha ha I'm allergic to chocolate so no...:laughing:


----------



## weareweird69

Darn, I could go for a good cookie  haha



kylegmc3500;1157660 said:


> im defiantly not a ford guy but the older one like urs were good trucks i like plowing with them they can handle a good load. the new one are awful there always sagging and havening all sorts of problems. what year is yous 97-98? it looks nice


Ive got a plow on my 82 F150, and it handles it great, something about older trucks and plows.

I drove a newer Chevy 2500 with an 8' Boss on it, and it seemed washy. I pushed a small amount with my 96 tonight, and it was like it was on rails.

The 8'6" western drops my suspension UNDER a 1/2" when I pick it up. I was like


----------



## mossman381

Weare, do you have enough ladders 

Your plow looks like mine did before I painted it a few years ago.


----------



## weareweird69

mossman381;1158084 said:


> Weare, do you have enough ladders
> 
> Your plow looks like mine did before I painted it a few years ago.


HAHA, dad owns a building/remodeling business. so NO! :laughing:

Yeah, it needs a coat of paint. I wanna get it blasted, and powdercoated blue to match the truck


----------



## patlalandebutt

IDOCTORTREES;1153664 said:


> I will be getting my new Ford Raptor on friday I will post pics asap


HEY! its Saturday mornin!! wake up and get some pics up of her!! 
i've been doggin this thread for the last 24hrs because of you!!! lol:crying:


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

weareweird69;1157759 said:


> Thank you. And it drops 1/2" when I lift the plow. Im very pleased. Its a 96


my '93 dropped 5/8" then I added 700lbs of sand and I barely get 1/4" of squat!


----------



## weareweird69

PabstBlueRibbon;1158339 said:


> my '93 dropped 5/8" then I added 700lbs of sand and I barely get 1/4" of squat!


I know im gonna need ballast, because it spins a little when i put it in reverse 

Not sure what im going to put in the bed, I know its not going to be anything dealin with salt! 

But seriously? a 1/4"? Wow Thumbs Up


----------



## mossman381

weareweird69;1158330 said:


> Yeah, it needs a coat of paint. I wanna get it blasted, and powdercoated blue to match the truck


I scraped, sanded and blasted mine myself and let me tell you the powder coat that didn't fall off was a real pain to get off.


----------



## weareweird69

Im going to dismantle mine this summer, and have it blasted professionally. lol I know how much of a PITA powedercoat can be


----------



## weareweird69

Finally got it working right, and cleaned the truck up a little. Hopefully the next photo it will be pushing some snow!


----------



## wj4play

weareweird69;1158649 said:


> Finally got it working right, and cleaned the truck up a little. Hopefully the next photo it will be pushing some snow!


What year truck, i like those body styles..


----------



## weareweird69

its a 1996. I love them too, I wont buy a newer truck. Just cant bring myself to do it

And I tell you what, using that solenoid plow is so much easier than the cable plow on my 82. Especially sine the 82 is a 4 speed, my arms and legs get a fricken workout driving it lol


----------



## wj4play

weareweird69;1158691 said:


> its a 1996. I love them too, I wont buy a newer truck. Just cant bring myself to do it
> 
> And I tell you what, using that solenoid plow is so much easier than the cable plow on my 82. Especially sine the 82 is a 4 speed, my arms and legs get a fricken workout driving it lol


OMG i cant imagine plowing with a stick,,,, I feel the same way about buying a new truck. although if i had the money I could buy a new family burb

Nice pick, That is sum DEEP SNOW you got there. do you find a stick vs an Auto has better tracktion?


----------



## mercer_me

I had a 1985 Ford F-150 with a 4 speed. I bought it this Spring for $500 and sold it this Summer for $800. I never eaven drove it. It just sat in my yard untill I sold it. That was why I biught, just to make money.


----------



## weareweird69

Id say an auto is better for traction cause you can slip into it. But the stick gives better control imo. But I tell you what. My knee was killing me this year after all the snow I pushed lol. Honestly a great truck. Just tired of playing acrobatics trying to plow snow.lol


----------



## mossman381

weareweird69;1159038 said:


> Id say an auto is better for traction cause you can slip into it. But the stick gives better control imo. But I tell you what. My knee was killing me this year after all the snow I pushed lol. Honestly a great truck. Just tired of playing acrobatics trying to plow snow.lol


I have plowed with 2 chevy 5-speeds. I think you can be easier on the drivetrain with the manual, because you control the clutch. The auto takes a split second to engage the gear. But I will never, never, NEVER go back to a manual for plowing.


----------



## weareweird69

mossman381;1159551 said:


> I have plowed with 2 chevy 5-speeds. I think you can be easier on the drivetrain with the manual, because you control the clutch. The auto takes a split second to engage the gear. But I will never, never, NEVER go back to a manual for plowing.


I concur Thumbs Up


----------



## JFinch

*91 k2500 Cheap and easy*

First plow, first year plowing. Fun stuff so far.

View attachment plowtruck2.bmp


View attachment plowtruck.bmp


----------



## thesnowman269

weareweird69;1158649 said:


> Finally got it working right, and cleaned the truck up a little. Hopefully the next photo it will be pushing some snow!


I freaking love your truck...


----------



## weareweird69

thesnowman269;1162647 said:


> I freaking love your truck...


Let me guess, its the color Thumbs Up lol

Thank you Thumbs Up


----------



## mercer_me

weareweird69;1158649 said:


> Finally got it working right, and cleaned the truck up a little. Hopefully the next photo it will be pushing some snow!


That is a wicked good looking Ford. I don't realy care for the plow though. But the truck is real nice.


----------



## weareweird69

Thanks! I try to keep it nice, its still dirty in that picture...

Dont like Westerns huh? haha I just picked up a 180 amp alternator for it


----------



## mercer_me

weareweird69;1163605 said:


> Thanks! I try to keep it nice, its still dirty in that picture...
> 
> Dont like Westerns huh? haha I just picked up a 180 amp alternator for it


I have never used one. But the older ones like yours look under built IMO. Plus I like haveing a trip edge. I hate trip blades.


----------



## Two Canoe

*My plow 8ft fisher with 12 Ebling*





 Check this out also. My first year. Newbie having a lot of fun Prince Albert Saskatchewan Canada 
03 Dodge 5.9 Cummins Standard 5 speed. 250 hp Standard output


----------



## 91AK250

couple of updated ones of mine


----------



## weareweird69

mercer_me;1163728 said:


> I have never used one. But the older ones like yours look under built IMO. Plus I like haveing a trip edge. I hate trip blades.


I can see what you mean, and I never had a trip edge, always had a standard trip blade.



91AK250;1164027 said:


> couple of updated ones of mine


I LOVE the color of that truck. It pulls it off well Thumbs Up


----------



## thesnowman269

weareweird69;1163448 said:


> Let me guess, its the color Thumbs Up lol
> 
> Thank you Thumbs Up


that and the reg. cab with the 7.3 my buddy has the exact same truck with a banks power pack and built tranny, talk about a beast


----------



## weareweird69

thesnowman269;1164062 said:


> that and the reg. cab with the 7.3 my buddy has the exact same truck with a banks power pack and built tranny, talk about a beast


Sadly, is a 351. But honestly, thats better for plowing. Less weight, and no need to WAIT for a warm up.

My 95 X-cab is a PSD though, and the power it has over the 351 is huge, but so many things can keep it from starting. Ask me how i know


----------



## 91AK250

weareweird69;1164061 said:


> I LOVE the color of that truck. It pulls it off well Thumbs Up


thank you! it gets lots of looks and comments. can you believe i almost painted it plane white?! i know crazy! i still have a half gallon of that stuff i should see what else i can use it on haha


----------



## weareweird69

Oh man im glad you didn't! Haha. Paint your plow orange! Then you wouldn't miss it for sure. Haha. But everyone always does a factory color. These trucks look great with a good amount of bright metallic paints. My 95 is that opel grey metallic and everyone thinks I repainted it. Its a factory color but is really reflective and just is a rare color lol.

I like the orange though. Good show man! I saw a truck two toned black and metallic bright green. Black on bottom the green from the top bodyline up. It looked great. Must be the bright colors....


----------



## Mark13

thesnowman269;1164062 said:


> that and the reg. cab with the 7.3 my buddy has the exact same truck with a banks power pack and built tranny, talk about a beast


Your buddy should look into something other then banks if he's looking for his 7.3 to really be a runner. I'd suggest DP tuner, I've been around a few 7.3s tuned by Jody and their pretty healthy.


----------



## thesnowman269

Mark13;1164480 said:


> Your buddy should look into something other then banks if he's looking for his 7.3 to really be a runner. I'd suggest DP tuner, I've been around a few 7.3s tuned by Jody and their pretty healthy.


unfortunatley, hes more of a football fan then he is of his own truck. he wanted a truck instead of his jeep so his dad just gave him his. not fair if you ask me..


----------



## 20Silverado05

Heres a few pics at work next to a fellow plowsite member with his 6.5 diesel


----------



## Flawless440

Lets Get That Boss Going Again


----------



## weareweird69

I have some new decals coming for my Western... Im thinkin about painting it Silver, what do you all think?


----------



## mercer_me

20Silverado05;1165878 said:


> Heres a few pics at work next to a fellow plowsite member with his 6.5 diesel


Nice trucks. How are you liking your new Ford?


----------



## GMC Driver

Got a few updated pics of the fleet:


----------



## weareweird69

wow, all new truck and 810's ...


----------



## dieseld

Holy rust! I had to say it, it drives me nuts that you have to deal with that on your beautiful fleet. You would think in this day and age we could have paint that would hold up for more than a year.


----------



## patlalandebutt

wow *GMC Driver*, your fleet is fantastic! i love when most things, if not all match!


----------



## GMCHD plower

GMC Driver;1166612 said:


> Got a few updated pics of the fleet:


Very nice GMC Driver... I don't know if you've answered this before, but why so many pickups and only one dump truck?


----------



## GMC Driver

dieseld;1166701 said:


> Holy rust! I had to say it, it drives me nuts that you have to deal with that on your beautiful fleet. You would think in this day and age we could have paint that would hold up for more than a year.


4 of those are more than a few years old, and could use some paint. We're coming up with a distinct paint scheme - just have to come up with a few things to make it work. But I hear ya - it does show up pretty quickly on the white plows.

Only one dump truck - not sure, just has worked out that way. We also use dump trailers, so that negates the need for more dump trucks. If we need more volume, we hire a tri-axle. I'd like to add a larger single or tandem dump someday.


----------



## CGM Inc.

GMC Driver;1166612 said:


> Got a few updated pics of the fleet:


 very nice!


----------



## Flawless440

Hoping to add a 4x4 Diesel Dump


----------



## jwsland




----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

GMC Driver I really like your fleet. I have one question. How do you like the v plow verses the 810s just corious. I hope you have a great christmass.

Thank You
Justin


----------



## weareweird69

Finally painted the Plow up, and found some holes in the moldboard, and a cracked cutting edge... No time to fix it now, but Ill get it fixed over the summer. Going to seperate the moldboard from the frame and have it blasted. Ill weld a new peice of steel onto the plow and put on a new cutting edge.


----------



## GMC Driver

ForestEdgeSnow;1167993 said:


> GMC Driver I really like your fleet. I have one question. How do you like the v plow verses the 810s just corious. I hope you have a great christmass.
> 
> Thank You
> Justin


Justin - we used to be an all Boss fleet here, but have switched to the Blizzards over the past 5 years.

The Boss -blades certainly do shine in some applications. We will always have a place for one in our fleet. They are a great plow.

But for flat out efficiency in large parking lots, the Blizzard can`t be beat. That is alot of what we do, and so the biggest reason for the switch is the increased efficiency in an economic environment where time saved is money in the pocket.


----------



## Rondo

*Still Plowing*

My old 1987 Chevy Blazer is still doing a great job for me! Why change a good thing!


----------



## mwalsh9152

wow, that Blazer is in awesome shape!


----------



## Silverado10923

Awesome truck, Love those old Blazers and Jimmy's!


----------



## R. Price

*My 07 GMC 2500HD plow truck*

This is my truck that I plow with. I'm new to the site and trying to figure this out.


----------



## mercer_me

R. Price;1170133 said:


> This is my truck that I plow with. I'm new to the site and trying to figure this out.


Nice looking truck and plow. How do you like that Arctic Plow?


----------



## R. Price

To tell you the truth i'v only had the plow about 3 weeks and have only plowed about 2" with it but so far so good. We have had no snow here in Kingston, ON


----------



## BlackBirdWS.6

R. Price;1170133 said:


> This is my truck that I plow with. I'm new to the site and trying to figure this out.


Nice truck.


----------



## Mark13

Couple of my truck from this morning.


----------



## heavychevy01

Rondo;1169308 said:


> My old 1987 Chevy Blazer is still doing a great job for me! Why change a good thing!


Great looking Blazer! Clean Thumbs Up


----------



## Flawless440

Mark13;1170208 said:


> Couple of my truck from this morning.


Loving the 9.2 poly, good lookin Chevy


----------



## R. Price

Thats a nice truck. My next one will be a diesel. Where did you get that light bar? and what did you pay if you mind me asking. I'v been looking for one


----------



## Mark13

Flawless440;1170241 said:


> Loving the 9.2 poly, good lookin Chevy


Thanks! I'm liking the poly also, the no snow sticking to it is a nice feature. Along with the inability to rust.



R. Price;1170375 said:


> Thats a nice truck. My next one will be a diesel. Where did you get that light bar? and what did you pay if you mind me asking. I'v been looking for one


Thanks, it pushes pretty good with the diesel. 
I got the lightbar from a friend of a friends friend. (I know what your thinking already )
I'd rather not say, but I got a really good deal on it, I believe it was a demo model.


----------



## snocrete

Rondo;1169308 said:


> My old 1987 Chevy Blazer is still doing a great job for me! Why change a good thing!


That thing is BADA$$!! Thumbs Up

I ran our 88 Blazer the storm before the last for a bit. Worked in one of our HOA's doing driveways.....man they are so manuverable!


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow

GMC driver I was just corious. Your fleet still looks awesome I run westerns an I have been thinking hard about adding a widout to my fleet. I bought a MVP last year and I love it but those Blizzards/wideouts look good. Thank You for the information.

Justin


----------



## Brandon29

Mark13;1170208 said:


> Couple of my truck from this morning.


I thought you got a weatherguard for it? Where is it?


----------



## Mark13

Brandon29;1170921 said:


> I thought you got a weatherguard for it? Where is it?


That's a steel weatherguard on it painted with bedliner. I have a black diamond plate one also that hasn't made its way onto the truck yet.


----------



## chevyman51

Mark13;1170934 said:


> That's a steel weatherguard on it painted with bedliner. I have a black diamond plate one also that hasn't made its way onto the truck yet.


What tires are on your truck? And it looks great


----------



## Mark13

chevyman51;1170947 said:


> What tires are on your truck? And it looks great


Tires are 235/85/R16 Toyo Open Country M/T's Their going to be my winter only tires. I'll have new wheels and tires in the spring for it. Just gotta decide on what wheels.


----------



## CGM Inc.

R. Price;1170133 said:


> This is my truck that I plow with. I'm new to the site and trying to figure this out.


Nice machine!


----------



## Mabepossibly

This is my 08 GMC and Boss Sport Duty that I use for my driveway and the lot at the Ambulance Corps. Its my first plow that Ive ever owned and after years of long underwear and snot frozen to my mustache, I can officially say that snowblowers are for *******s.


























My driveway:


----------



## mossman381

Mabepossibly;1171135 said:


> This is my 08 GMC and Boss Sport Duty that I use for my driveway and the lot at the Ambulance Corps. Its my first plow that Ive ever owned and after years of long underwear and snot frozen to my mustache, I can officially say that snowblowers are for *******s.


Yeah, it is really hard to beat a warm cab


----------



## Brandon29

Mark13;1170934 said:


> That's a steel weatherguard on it painted with bedliner. I have a black diamond plate one also that hasn't made its way onto the truck yet.


I was thinking of the diamond plate weatherguard lol

Looks good Mark keep the pics coming


----------



## weareweird69

My shovelling days were over when I put a plow on my 82 F150 haha and it was one of the best things I ever did.

Now im putting a snow deflector on the top of my Western to keep snow down... were all a bunch of spoiled kids haha


----------



## Iceman26

Here is my 2007 Chevy Silverado 1500 with a Fisher 7'-6" RD MM2 plow and a Whelen Mini Edge lightbar. I use this truck as a daily driver and to plow my driveway.










Ice


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Iceman26;1171377 said:


> Here is my 2007 Chevy Silverado 1500 with a Fisher 7'-6" RD MM2 plow and a Whelen Mini Edge lightbar. I use this truck as a daily driver and to plow my driveway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice


Wow that front end is squatted. Thats got to really drop when the blade is up. Nice set up tho!


----------



## Iceman26

SullivanSeptic;1171388 said:


> Wow that front end is squatted. Thats got to really drop when the blade is up. Nice set up tho!


I totally agree and thought about installing Timbren's but this is my first season with it.

Here's another picture:










Ice


----------



## BlackBirdWS.6

wow that's low, looks like you bottom out on everything...


----------



## vegaman04

Are you running any ballast?


----------



## wideout

My truck and plow


----------



## wideout

sorry cant get them to resize and didnt get the truck the first time either


----------



## 97S104x4

here are a couple pics from the storm today. its a 97 s10 long bed. it has a meyers st90 6.5 plow. a great little truck for residential properties


----------



## Harford13

Few Pics of my rig


----------



## mercer_me

My Tundra after the December 27, 2010 Maine Blizzard.


----------



## Nick Estes

heres a few from early dec here in MI. adding a pusher to our backhoe has been one of the best investments yet


----------



## JustinD




----------



## m.$terner

Well im only 19 but got my first truck all done now and got to use it the other day.working on the 2nd one but probablly wont be done until next year. first is a 88 chevy k3500.454 engine with dana 70 rear.just redone meyers ez classic c8 with an e47 and 1800 pounds of concrete ballast in the bed.code 3 mx7000 lightbar with built in traffic advisor.heres some pics


----------



## m.$terner

heres a few passes with the 3500.nothing special but hey, better than nothing

View My Video

and heres a few of my soon to be 2nd plow truck/DD .its a 97 chevy ex cab k1500. plans are 31 inch tires, lightbar, and meyerz 7.5 its in the works


















this is old.currently has some 4x4 rims from a 92 chevy 1500 painted black


----------



## randomb0b123

you probably dont even need 4wd with 1800 lbs of ballast hahaha


----------



## mercer_me

m.$terner;1173349 said:


> Well im only 19 but got my first truck all done now and got to use it the other day.working on the 2nd one but probablly wont be done until next year. first is a 88 chevy k3500.454 engine with dana 70 rear.just redone meyers ez classic c8 with an e47 and 1800 pounds of concrete ballast in the bed.code 3 mx7000 lightbar with built in traffic advisor.heres some pics


Nice truck. I had a 1989 Chevy 2500 350cui with an 8' Fisher. It was a realy good truck. It could realy push alot of snow.


----------



## dieseld

m.$terner;1173349 said:


> Well im only 19 but got my first truck all done now and got to use it the other day.working on the 2nd one but probablly wont be done until next year. first is a 88 chevy k3500.454 engine with dana 70 rear.just redone meyers ez classic c8 with an e47 and 1800 pounds of concrete ballast in the bed.code 3 mx7000 lightbar with built in traffic adviser
> 
> Nice truck. I dreamed of a truck like that when I was 19!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs




----------



## mossman381




----------



## EGLC

i bet 2 sets of plow markers gets very annoying hahaha


----------



## georgerk82

EGLC;1174104 said:


> i bet 2 sets of plow markers gets very annoying hahaha


I thought they would too but they dont bother me at all.


----------



## mossman381

EGLC;1174104 said:


> i bet 2 sets of plow markers gets very annoying hahaha


They might have if I only had like a year of experience plowing snow. 

Not really a problem. Look at the orange one when the wings are on and look at the red one when the wings are off. Not rocket science


----------



## dieseld

EGLC;1174104 said:


> i bet 2 sets of plow markers gets very annoying hahaha


Some people's kids...


----------



## m.$terner

randomb0b123;1173477 said:


> you probably dont even need 4wd with 1800 lbs of ballast hahaha


nope. only used 4x4 twice.once i was on a steep ramp at a warehouse i do and used it to get out.other time was in a neighborhood where i couldnt quite get threw a 25 inch drift.the weight makes it handle so much better too.



mercer_me;1173537 said:


> Nice truck. I had a 1989 Chevy 2500 350cui with an 8' Fisher. It was a realy good truck. It could realy push alot of snow.


thanks .i love it. the 454 eats up gas so thats why im working on getting the 1500 set up too drive daily but the 454 also creates a lot of torque and a I haul a lot of cars around so its nice for that.



dieseld;1173711 said:


> m.$terner;1173349 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well im only 19 but got my first truck all done now and got to use it the other day.working on the 2nd one but probablly wont be done until next year. first is a 88 chevy k3500.454 engine with dana 70 rear.just redone meyers ez classic c8 with an e47 and 1800 pounds of concrete ballast in the bed.code 3 mx7000 lightbar with built in traffic adviser
> 
> Nice truck. I dreamed of a truck like that when I was 19!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.luckily i got my dad helping me set it up the way i want it but its been 6 months in the working changing some stuff around and adding the lightbar,plow set-up etc. but im fully funding it as well as the white chevy too.i know ill make money wiith them both so its worth it.
Click to expand...


----------



## etpros

*1989 K1500 before the wreak*

This is our old plow truck before my business partner's wife wreaked it, nod our blade


----------



## etpros

the truck nd plow


----------



## georgerk82

Ummm? There is a snow plow in your house...and you may want to hire a maid!


----------



## Flatulentvandal

Dent Wrecker;896780 said:


> This is my truck and plow, a 2005 Ford Explorer Sport Trac with a Meyer Drive Pro 6'8". It will be used plow my driveway and two others residences. I've retired my ATV from plowing for this heated cab. I'm hoping it's the right choice for what I need to accomplish.


Dent Wrecker: So after a year of plowing with your Sport Trac, can you share your opinion? I mounted my sport trac this fall and have pushed a few times with it...... so far... so good..


----------



## etpros

haha, my garge was too cold to paint in so we dismatled it in brought it in the living room


----------



## patlalandebutt

etpros;1174917 said:


> haha, my garge was too cold to paint in so we dismatled it in brought it in the living room


sounds like a good idea'r!


----------



## Helldyce

:laughing:


----------



## Helldyce

Did I see a salt spreader in the kitchen?


----------



## etpros

no thats too heavy nd big to bring in, i wish though


----------



## WIPensFan

I'm speechless! Keep on rockin etpros.


----------



## newhere

etpros;1174917 said:


> haha, my garge was too cold to paint in so we dismatled it in brought it in the living room


I normally have something witty to say at all times but my jaw is on the FLOOR. I asolutly can not belive this, this has to be one of plowsites all time best errrr worst post's EVER.

One question..... Where is the **** tail hanging from the antenna billy?


----------



## etpros

lol, it gets better though, we had the truck doors in the living room,. oh nd we also rebuilt the ford truck motor we have in the living room


----------



## etpros

*the ford*

this is the 1989 for 1ton we have


----------



## etpros

*the sander and plow*

its a older sno way sander, and our newer plow


----------



## Buster F

When i saw the pic of your plow in the living room i was going to suggest maybe putting a heater in the garage. Now that i've seen the rest of your pics i'm starting to think maybe it belongs there.


----------



## REAPER

Git-R-Done!


----------



## buddy4781

I need to show this to my wife. the only thing she has to complain about is my boots by the garage door.


----------



## firelwn82

I think I just threw up in my mouth.... Not a little but A LOT!!!! Really, people live like this and there proud of it? YIKES....


----------



## JustinD

Wow!!! Just Wow!


----------



## patlalandebutt

firelwn82;1175187 said:


> I think I just threw up in my mouth.... Not a little but A LOT!!!! Really, people live like this and there proud of it? YIKES....


seems as if the only thing missing from his living room is the garage doors..


----------



## WIPensFan

OK, leave him alone, at least he's posting his pics.


----------



## firelwn82

patlalandebutt;1175498 said:


> seems as if the only thing missing from his living room is the garage doors..


And a dumpster


----------



## georgerk82

Funny thing is, the garage is cleaner than the living room.


----------



## firelwn82

You know who this guy reminds me of..... Repo...... Member that guy?


----------



## Stan

REAPER;1175073 said:


> Git-R-Done!


LOL!!!!!!!
Hey what the hell, he's happy and proud. Het ETPRO, we are fans and not bashing you


----------



## risin187

A Small lot I do


----------



## cole22

Just got the new plow on the Duramax 9' Hiniker Scoop!


----------



## BlackBirdWS.6

Wow the all white is very nice.


----------



## mercer_me

risin187;1175843 said:


> A Small lot I do


Nice plow and truck. Are the EZ-Vs as fast as the Xtreme Vs?


----------



## Brandon29

cole22;1176032 said:


> Just got the new plow on the Duramax 9' Hiniker Scoop!


Did you color match yourself? Im in the process of doing my dmax. I really like the look of the color matched chevys

Hope you have a good year.


----------



## mossman381

cole22;1176032 said:


> Just got the new plow on the Duramax 9' Hiniker Scoop!


That is a nice truck. Looks like you took those pics today. It was rainy and foggy here too.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

*New/used truck*

Here is the newest member of the fleet. The plow goes on next week


----------



## etpros

its all good, my buddy nd i did the custom work ourselves, green nd black is our colors, its a 7.5ft fisher, nd if i had the money i would stay in the garage but i cant afford it


----------



## cole22

Yup Matched everything off the color code on the door. Nothings painted its all ordered white so you never have to worry about touching anything up! I would highly recommend going with the Teflon coded rims just rinse with the hose and there totally clean!



Brandon29;1176445 said:


> Did you color match yourself? Im in the process of doing my dmax. I really like the look of the color matched chevys
> 
> Hope you have a good year.


----------



## cole22

BlackBirdWS.6;1176085 said:


> Wow the all white is very nice.


Thanks! I was thinking about sand blasting the red off the plow and painting that white to but need something to stand out in the Blizzards.


----------



## 7thInfantryDiv.

*My NEW Plow*

A kid that ran off our street in Aug, 2010 and he hit my plow while I was parked in my driveway. He had a bad insurance company and I finally got the check in Dec. so here it is. 

I had a Buyers EX75 and it was totaled, now I have an Identical one that I received and it was lower than what I originally paid 3 years ago!! This is a Buyers BEX75 SnowDogg! and I love the SnowDoggs, especially the EXTREME DUTY!!!

The plow was installed by CPW near Tinley park Illinois, on Tues and pics were taken today. Plow is a little dirty from shaving ice on my driveway wednesday.

Pics taken with a Canon EOS Rebel XT.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

7thInfantryDiv.;1177806 said:


> A kid that ran off our street in Aug, 2010 and he hit my plow while I was parked in my driveway. He had a bad insurance company and I finally got the check in Dec. so here it is.
> 
> I had a Buyers EX75 and it was totaled, now I have an Identical one that I received and it was lower than what I originally paid 3 years ago!! This is a Buyers BEX75 SnowDogg! and I love the SnowDoggs, especially the EXTREME DUTY!!!
> 
> The plow was installed by CPW near Tinley park Illinois, on Tues and pics were taken today. Plow is a little dirty from shaving ice on my driveway wednesday.
> 
> Pics taken with a Canon EOS Rebel XT.


you have any pics of the wreckd one?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Is that a 7.5 footer? Looks like it. That truck can handle much larger. But maybe you don't have. Need for a wider blade. Looks good tho


----------



## 7thInfantryDiv.

*yes*

yes I do. The damage would cost more to repair than originally cost, so they called it totaled and paid me a little over $5300 for all the damage. Besides the noticeable bent plow, many of the other parts were bent including the end of the mount. The impact actually shoved my truck a couple feet and turned it sideways a bit. It hit my cedar fence and creased the driver door a bit also.


----------



## 7thInfantryDiv.

SullivanSeptic;1177820 said:


> Is that a 7.5 footer? Looks like it. That truck can handle much larger. But maybe you don't have. Need for a wider blade. Looks good tho


Yes, it is a 7'6" plow. I needed one to do my driveway. I cannot shovel my drive, I am disabled and even trying to clear it with my lawn tractor and a small blade was too much for my bad leg and arm due to the freezing weather. So , I do my driveway, 2 neighbors who are very old and a friend who is always at work and can't do his driveway. This year I had a few offers for a couple more driveways that actually would pay, so I might do it for money now! lol


----------



## georgerk82

7thInfantryDiv.;1177936 said:


> Yes, it is a 7'6" plow. I needed one to do my driveway. I cannot shovel my drive, I am disabled and even trying to clear it with my lawn tractor and a small blade was too much for my bad leg and arm due to the freezing weather. So , I do my driveway, 2 neighbors who are very old and a friend who is always at work and can't do his driveway. This year I had a few offers for a couple more driveways that actually would pay, so I might do it for money now! lol


Im curious, why did you have the plow on your truck in the middle of the summer?


----------



## 7thInfantryDiv.

georgerk82;1177943 said:


> Im curious, why did you have the plow on your truck in the middle of the summer?


Because I don't drive except in the winter. I only insure it fully during the winter months and I keep a rider policy on the truck during the spring, summer and fall.


----------



## georgerk82

7thInfantryDiv.;1178315 said:


> Because I don't drive except in the winter. I only insure it fully during the winter months and I keep a rider policy on the truck during the spring, summer and fall.


Good reason!


----------



## stotts1

*A few recent pics of my truck*

a few of the new rig from after the first storm.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

7thInfantryDiv.;1177928 said:


> yes I do. The damage would cost more to repair than originally cost, so they called it totaled and paid me a little over $5300 for all the damage. Besides the noticeable bent plow, many of the other parts were bent including the end of the mount. The impact actually shoved my truck a couple feet and turned it sideways a bit. It hit my cedar fence and creased the driver door a bit also.


Holy cow good thing you had the plow on or the truck would of gotten that alot worse.


----------



## Willman940

risin187;1175843 said:


> A Small lot I do


Glad to see your putting the new truck to good use.

John


----------



## deere615

stotts1;1178329 said:


> a few of the new rig from after the first storm.


Nice setup!


----------



## stotts1

deere615;1178676 said:


> Nice setup!


Thanks again man! I just figured out who you were, I've scoured over most of your posts in the past and you were a big reason i went with a Snow Dogg Thumbs Up
Your stuff is awesome and I'm impressed at how you've grown. Hats off to you!


----------



## Mark13

Finally got a picture of my new ride.


----------



## Brandon29

Mark13;1178931 said:


> Finally got a picture of my new ride.


Damn Mark! Sure are moving up in the world


----------



## Mark13

Brandon29;1178942 said:


> Damn Mark! Sure are moving up in the world


Yea buddy.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Mark13;1178931 said:


> Finally got a picture of my new ride.


I call BS!


----------



## Mark13

PabstBlueRibbon;1178947 said:


> I call BS!


He caught on.


----------



## stotts1

hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## PowerStroke95

new to the site . tell me wht u think of my set up 
thanks ryan

1995 7.3 Powerstroke
8FT Hiniker with backdrag


----------



## Willman940

Mark13;1178944 said:


> Yea buddy.


Just for poops and giggles do you have anymore pictures of that truck?


----------



## stotts1

Willman940;1179117 said:


> Just for poops and giggles do you have anymore pictures of that truck?


x2


----------



## Mark13

Willman940;1179117 said:


> Just for poops and giggles do you have anymore pictures of that truck?





stotts1;1179239 said:


> x2


I've got one from the drivers side kinda. I'll see what kinda quality it is.

Older Iphone + foggy and overcast with a little rain+ trying to take a quick picture unnoticed= poor results.

Edit, found one more.


----------



## KBTConst

Looks like it might be kinda hard to fuel it up with that stack in front of th fuel door.


----------



## ross3031

ummm............. ya........... a.............. really??????????? 

To each his own i guess...


----------



## Mark13

ross3031;1179352 said:


> ummm............. ya........... a.............. really???????????
> 
> To each his own i guess...


That was my reaction also when I saw it. I just had to turn around and go take a picture of it.


----------



## hardwoodcd

*Here is what I have to offer*

2006 Dodge Ram 2500 Laramie Cummins Boss 8'2" VXT
I also have a guy in a Case 1845C with a 10' push box. No pics right now but nice unit.
Let me know what you think and if you have any suggestions for me. I just installed this plow on this truck from my old truck. Should I entertain something in the front end? Timbrens?


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

Mark13;1179281 said:


> I've got one from the drivers side kinda. I'll see what kinda quality it is.
> 
> Older Iphone + foggy and overcast with a little rain+ trying to take a quick picture unnoticed= poor results.
> 
> Edit, found one more.


WOW, That's *******.:laughing: Looks like the homemade backrack is falling off. He must be going for the 1970's look with the old rotaters and the wolf in the mountains tailgate mural.


----------



## thesnowman269

what would make it even better? if that truck was a gasser lol


----------



## mercer_me

KBTConst;1179308 said:


> Looks like it might be kinda hard to fuel it up with that stack in front of th fuel door.


an you say knuckle burns? :laughing:


----------



## Mark13

mercer_me;1179923 said:


> an you say knuckle burns? :laughing:


Can't get burned on a stack that isn't hooked up.


----------



## buddy4781

LOL!!!... Now that's HALARIOUS to have something that ugly and not have it hooked up!


----------



## JesterPgh

Let's see if it'll let me post a pic. No plow yet, but I'm working on it.


----------



## Mark13

JesterPgh;1180504 said:


> Let's see if it'll let me post a pic. No plow yet, but I'm working on it.


That thing would look great with a V or an expanding wing plow on it. 
Those old Ford 7.3's are probably the best truck from the 90's.


----------



## blmc5150

*Roll Out!!!*









A little blurry, but looks bad a$$ at night.


----------



## KBTConst

Looks like we're being invaded!


----------



## deere615

Nice picture^^


----------



## WIPensFan

Not plowing with this, but it got washed today.


----------



## mercer_me

WIPensFan;1182188 said:


> Not plowing with this, but it got washed today.


I like those wheels. They look wicked good.


----------



## chevyman51

WIPensFan;1182188 said:


> Not plowing with this, but it got washed today.


I really like the truck I am not a fan of them stock put some rims and tires on them and they look alot better what kind of rims are those.


----------



## Rain Man

Did anyone in the house think about the paint fumes killing any brain cells or is that a moot point?


----------



## WIPensFan

mercer_me;1182456 said:


> I like those wheels. They look wicked good.


Thanks mercer.



chevyman51;1182542 said:


> I really like the truck I am not a fan of them stock put some rims and tires on them and they look alot better what kind of rims are those.


Thanks. Rims are NASCAR Daytona 8


----------



## georgerk82

Rain Man;1182558 said:


> Did anyone in the house think about the paint fumes killing any brain cells or is that a moot point?


Eating paint chips as a child must have built up an immunity to the fumes! :laughing:


----------



## Newdude

Still plowless...still saving... :crying:


----------



## JLsDmax

i posted a pick of the fleet i work for, but heres my truck (03 gmc 2500hd, duramax) 8ft MM2


----------



## mossman381

Newdude;1182773 said:


> Still plowless...still saving... :crying:


You need a set of 285's on your truck.


----------



## Ryanmills1984

nice man looks alright


----------



## Burkartsplow

*Polished and Waxed*

Well last week I washed the truck and today it got a polish and wax. For being an 04 she looks like she just came out of the factory. ussmileyflag


----------



## Burkartsplow

Lots of sun here in Northern Ohio this past week.


----------



## Stik208

Burkartsplow;1184288 said:


> Lots of sun here in Northern Ohio this past week.


Looks amazing. Mini Justice?


----------



## GMCHD plower

Looks great! No snow huh?


----------



## deere615

Looks great I wish mine could stay that nice, i keep them washed but they still have their scratches dings and little rust spots underneath


----------



## Burkartsplow

Stik208;1184384 said:


> Looks amazing. Mini Justice?


Yes it is a Mini Justice. I touched up all the chips and scratches and a small little rust spot that I found. My feeling is if the more I clean the truck the better chance we have of getting some snow.


----------



## Newdude

mossman381;1183868 said:


> You need a set of 285's on your truck.


When those tires wear out...maybe...Thumbs Up

Not sure I would mount them on those rims. I have thought about getting some 3500hd steels for bigger tires (7" wide rim).


----------



## WIPensFan

Burkartsplow;1184288 said:


> Lots of sun here in Northern Ohio this past week.


Truck looks awesome. Cleans up well.


----------



## JLsDmax

Newdude;1184446 said:


> When those tires wear out...maybe...Thumbs Up
> 
> Not sure I would mount them on those rims. I have thought about getting some 3500hd steels for bigger tires (7" wide rim).


I run 285's on my stock rims


----------



## BlueRam2500

Here's my truck, just rolled 141k on it today. This is my favorite pic of it in front of my shore house after I had just washed it and the American flag in the background. Had a 8ft Ultramount on it, and if I can swing it I would like to put a Boss V on it next summer. I use it to haul my quad around and tow my boat to the marina twice a year. Only thing I added since this picture was a set of LED blinkers and LED guide poles.


----------



## exmark

BlueRam2500;1184517 said:


> Here's my truck, just rolled 141k on it today. This is my favorite pic of it in front of my shore house after I had just washed it and the American flag in the background. Had a 8ft Ultramount on it, and if I can swing it I would like to put a Boss V on it next summer. I use it to haul my quad around and tow my boat to the marina twice a year. Only thing I added since this picture was a set of LED blinkers and LED guide poles.
> 
> Awesome truck man.


----------



## 7thInfantryDiv.

*correction*



7thInfantryDiv.;1178315 said:


> Because I don't drive except in the winter. I only insure it fully during the winter months and I keep a rider policy on the truck during the spring, summer and fall.


I meant, I don't drive the truck except in the winter, UNLESS I need to haul something. Then I might take it out in the spring/sumer/fall.

Rest of the time I drive my 2009 Toyota Prius....gas mileage is somewhat better than the F250!!!


----------



## georgerk82

7thInfantryDiv.;1184854 said:


> I meant, I don't drive the truck except in the winter, UNLESS I need to haul something. Then I might take it out in the spring/sumer/fall.
> 
> Rest of the time I drive my 2009 Toyota Prius....gas mileage is somewhat better than the F250!!!


Haha I would rather pay the fuel bill on the Ford.


----------



## firelwn82

georgerk82;1184860 said:


> Haha I would rather pay the fuel bill on the Ford.


I'm with you there....


----------



## pitrack

BlueRam2500;1184517 said:


> Here's my truck, just rolled 141k on it today. This is my favorite pic of it in front of my shore house after I had just washed it and the American flag in the background. Had a 8ft Ultramount on it, and if I can swing it I would like to put a Boss V on it next summer. I use it to haul my quad around and tow my boat to the marina twice a year. Only thing I added since this picture was a set of LED blinkers and LED guide poles.


Nice truckThumbs Up


----------



## BlueRam2500

Thanks guys, I really appreciate it.


----------



## weareweird69

FINALLY got a little snow to plow.


----------



## mwalsh9152

looks good! My first OBS Ford was a twin to that with a powerstroke. The more I see that color, the more I consider painting my Bronco with it.


----------



## Dchambers1

Well here she is my 2010 Silverado 2500 HD gasser with the SnowDogg EX80. I installed a set of Timrens and added 800 lbs of ballast, but still sits a little lower for my comfort. Maybe need air bags but really need SNOW!!!!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

weareweird69;1186586 said:


> FINALLY got a little snow to plow.


Do you own a snow bush or a broom? clean the snow off the hood that would drive me nuts


----------



## weareweird69

Thanks! I love that color.

And I don't pull anything off my trucks. No scratches in my paint lol

It blows off as you drive lol


----------



## vegaman04

Dchambers1;1186817 said:


> Well here she is my 2010 Silverado 2500 HD gasser with the SnowDogg EX80. I installed a set of Timrens and added 800 lbs of ballast, but still sits a little lower for my comfort. Maybe need air bags but really need SNOW!!!!


Take the plow and ballast out, crank to level then see how she sits.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

..............................


----------



## mercer_me

How does the 1500 plow LJ?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

mercer_me;1187109 said:


> How does the 1500 plow LJ?


does good but a set of better tires are on order!!!


----------



## Rondo

Excellent job on the plow restoration!! I love the old plows. Easy to work on, and way cheaper. I laugh at the big bucks some of these guys spend on their plows! You have to plow your nuts off to pay for the damn thing! The old plows work just fine for a fraction of the cost. I have had mine [restored it in 1998]for 12 years and only minimal problems. A leaky coupler and a new crack in the skid pad mount. Replaced the fluid and filter last year. My first plow was a Meyers back in the '70s but I have 7.5' Western now! "Let it snow" PS: Nice truck too!!


----------



## Shaw

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
No plow for the truck this year. Got two skid steers doing the work.
I had some problems with the 4x4 before it will ever go it but it would after like 10 minutes. Now it just click in 4x4 instant. Maybe later this year, I'm gonna put mad money into it. 314KM and Running


----------



## DaleSC

*lifted plow truck*

2000 Ford F250 SD 7.3 w/12" Frame SuperLift on 46" tires x 20" Rims set up with a Old Polar 7'6" Plow..... underhood electric/hydraulic motor/pump which is kicking my butt.....employee took all lines off to replace and forgot how they go back on.......i have just mounted this and can not seem to get the up/down and left / right to function......can anyone direct me to where i may fine a hydro plumbing and wiring schematic.......i have searched and searched to no avail.....i did find out that the people that made polar quit making them about 25 years ago......it has a monarch underhood electric pump with 1 hydro line feeding into a round valve mounted on the back of truck mount with 6 wires running to momentary rocker switches.......it appears to have been made in the late 1970's....any help would be appreciated....

Thanks
DaleSC


----------



## timebomb9900

*Boss*

treats me so good


----------



## PLOWINHD

JLsDmax;1183701 said:


> i posted a pick of the fleet i work for, but heres my truck (03 gmc 2500hd, duramax) 8ft MM2


Nice looking truck!! The 285s look good, I put a 2" lift on mine and 35s last summer and fell in love with her all over again..


----------



## PLOWINHD

*My Baby*

Here is a summer pic I took of her at the Fergus truck show, it's got a 2" lift, 35s. The lightbar is made by a local company, it's got two rotators and 2 rear facing 55w halogen bulbs, I like it a lot. I don't have a really solid pic of it yet plowin' but hope to get one soon..


----------



## Mark13

Plowin, what kinda setup are you using to get the 2" lift on your truck? Truck looks fantastic.


----------



## WilliamOak

I second mark's comments, I've got some 35s I gotta fit under my truck this spring- how much cutting did you have to do?


----------



## PLOWINHD

Thanks Guys!! It's getting hard to keep her looking clean at 8 years old, lol. The lift was a no name I bought off Criagslist for $180. It came with a set of new torsion keys, and 1.75" blocks for the rear to put the rake back into it. I scrapped the shock mount extensions and put in a pair of Rancho 5000s in the front made for a 1"-2.5" lift. There is still tons of bolt left to go up higher but I wouldn't want to without changing out the a-arms for some cognito ones that correct the angle of the ball joints etc. As far as cutting goes I sliced a wedge out of the lower valance that started at the bottom at 1" and reduced to zero in about four inches. Then I ended up having to take a 2 square inch piece out of the drivers inner fender, clears well now..


----------



## WilliamOak

**double post


----------



## getsum

BLUE RAM 2500
where on the shore? my aunt and uncle in laws have a shore house in manahawkin


----------



## nymustang50

The blue dodge is mine which tows the Case in the picture.. The bronco in between the two dodges is also mine.. The gray dodge is my friends truck. Bronco has 7'6" Pro Plow Western UniMount. Gray dodge has 8" Pro Plow Western UltraMount.


----------



## J&R Landscaping

My New F350..


----------



## olscout99

*Bet you haven't seen one of these in a while!*

Here are some pics of my 78 International Scout II resting after moving snow during our latest lake effect snow storm. We usually get hammered the worst where I live, but South Bend (about 15 miles East) got nailed this time, so we only got about 16-18". The Scout has a fiberglass body, 345 with a Holley 350cfm two barrel, TF 727 automatic, and (for now anyway) a single speed transfer case. Tires are Dunlop AT's in 235/75R-15 on 8" wide wagon wheels. The basic Scout only has about 72K original miles on it, so it runs strong- this thing is like a tractor moving snow. Plow is a 6.5' cable operated Western; I'm probably going to make it a 'frankenplow' this summer since I want to install AC (which goes under the dash in a Scout) and the joystick control for the Western doesn't offer too many options for location. I'm figuring on picking up a Meyer E47 pump unit and fabbing it on there so I can just use the toggle switches under the left side of the dash, clear of the AC duct. Anyway, I've plowed with a lot of trucks, and plowed some commercially, but plowing with a Scout beats em all. More torque than a small block Chevy but small enough to fit in most anyplace, even on a wide sidewalk, and with an 800 lb engine above the front axle traction is there in spades.


----------



## Nick Estes

some of the fleetussmileyflag


----------



## weareweird69

I want your shop! haha


----------



## Nick Estes

we have 10,000 sq ft between the 2 buildings ones a 60x90 and the one the trucks are in is a 80x120 all insulated and kept at a nice 65degrees lol.


----------



## weareweird69

Im jealous! Haha


----------



## Pushinsnow01

Nice rides gentleman! I'm a newb to the forum - quite a few years plowin' however first year running my own biz, so here's my personal truck. Also running a 93 Ford F250 Diesel, ext cab long box with a 9ft Western straight blade and a 2 yard swenson.
Mine is a 2001 Ram Diesel, ext cab short box with an 8.5 ft Fisher V


----------



## mercer_me

Pushinsnow01;1191592 said:


> Nice rides gentleman! I'm a newb to the forum - quite a few years plowin' however first year running my own biz, so here's my personal truck. Also running a 93 Ford F250 Diesel, ext cab long box with a 9ft Western straight blade and a 2 yard swenson.
> Mine is a 2001 Ram Diesel, ext cab short box with an 8.5 ft Fisher V


Nice truck and plow. How do you like the Fisher EZ-V?


----------



## CGM Inc.

olscout99;1190081 said:


> Here are some pics of my 78 International Scout II resting after moving snow during our latest lake effect snow storm. We usually get hammered the worst where I live, but South Bend (about 15 miles East) got nailed this time, so we only got about 16-18". The Scout has a fiberglass body, 345 with a Holley 350cfm two barrel, TF 727 automatic, and (for now anyway) a single speed transfer case. Tires are Dunlop AT's in 235/75R-15 on 8" wide wagon wheels. The basic Scout only has about 72K original miles on it, so it runs strong- this thing is like a tractor moving snow. Plow is a 6.5' cable operated Western; I'm probably going to make it a 'frankenplow' this summer since I want to install AC (which goes under the dash in a Scout) and the joystick control for the Western doesn't offer too many options for location. I'm figuring on picking up a Meyer E47 pump unit and fabbing it on there so I can just use the toggle switches under the left side of the dash, clear of the AC duct. Anyway, I've plowed with a lot of trucks, and plowed some commercially, but plowing with a Scout beats em all. More torque than a small block Chevy but small enough to fit in most anyplace, even on a wide sidewalk, and with an 800 lb engine above the front axle traction is there in spades.


Awesome truck!


----------



## Pushinsnow01

mercer_me;1191672 said:


> Nice truck and plow. How do you like the Fisher EZ-V?


Thanks! Love the plow! Previously working for a company that had a complete Boss V fleet and was pretty partial to them however really like the trip edge as well as the minute mount. If I could change one thing it would be to make the plow slightly faster, other than that a big fan. Thumbs Up


----------



## THE-BOSS-PLOWS

Nice Truck PLOWINHD


----------



## clydebusa

Picture of my old Chevy and 8.5 western.


----------



## PLOWINHD

THE-BOSS-PLOWS;1192034 said:


> Nice Truck PLOWINHD


Thanks Nick, I love that truck, it looks like you have quite the fleet there yourself I like the GMC theme with a couple FL Dumps, we used to have two of those, they were so easy to work on.. Do you have any pics of yours? I'm into topkicks too we've got an 03 4500 and an 05 7500.


----------



## mercer_me

Pushinsnow01;1191903 said:


> Thanks! Love the plow! Previously working for a company that had a complete Boss V fleet and was pretty partial to them however really like the trip edge as well as the minute mount. If I could change one thing it would be to make the plow slightly faster, other than that a big fan. Thumbs Up


I heard the new Fisher Xtreme Vs are faster than the EZ-Vs.


----------



## jheck74

1996 Kawasaki Bayou 300 4x4 with 50" warn provantage blade with side blades and home made snow deflector. Not bad for a small ATV


----------



## PLOWINHD

*Let's rock!!!*

Ready to take on this storm, I've got timbrens in the front and 1.5yd Bulk Salt in a wooden box in the back, let me know what you think.. I've got a set of air bags to go in it and am just finishing a rehab on an older sno-way gas unit, pics of that to come later.Thumbs Up


----------



## mercer_me

PLOWINHD;1192810 said:


> Ready to take on this storm, I've got timbrens in the front and 1.5yd Bulk Salt in a wooden box in the back, let me know what you think.. I've got a set of air bags to go in it and am just finishing a rehab on an older sno-way gas unit, pics of that to come later.Thumbs Up


Nice plow and truck. How do you like the poly plow?


----------



## PLOWINHD

mercer_me;1192824 said:


> Nice plow and truck. How do you like the poly plow?


thanks mercer! I really like it, the only other plow truck I've operated before I bought my own was a 97 F250 crew cab 7.3 with a 7.5ft Boss straight blade so it's kind of an unfair comparison. The only negative I've been able to find is that I've put a couple gouges in it already and I'm very careful, I re-torqued the moldboard bolts and it seems a breeze to swap them out if they get too bad, ugly etc.


----------



## mercer_me

PLOWINHD;1192866 said:


> thanks mercer! I really like it, the only other plow truck I've operated before I bought my own was a 97 F250 crew cab 7.3 with a 7.5ft Boss straight blade so it's kind of an unfair comparison. The only negative I've been able to find is that I've put a couple gouges in it already and I'm very careful, I re-torqued the moldboard bolts and it seems a breeze to swap them out if they get too bad, ugly etc.


I'm glad you like it. I have never bean a big fan of poly though.


----------



## PLOWINHD

mercer_me;1192880 said:


> I'm glad you like it. I have never bean a big fan of poly though.


I'm curious, why not? I didn't do much research when I bought it on the differences between the two.


----------



## k5PlowGuy

My driveway rig. Unimount up front and custom build backblade for the rear. She's a beast but I think she'll have to retire after this year.


----------



## mercer_me

PLOWINHD;1192943 said:


> I'm curious, why not? I didn't do much research when I bought it on the differences between the two.


I just allways was woried it would crack or something would poke through it.


----------



## buddy4781

PLOWINHD;1192943 said:


> I'm curious, why not? I didn't do much research when I bought it on the differences between the two.


"Splane something to me Lucey" How do we get our bulk salt into our spreader? Shovel. scoop, bucket, your kids keep it filled while you throw salt? I like the idea of bulk salt but curious as to how yout fill your spreader. I've thought about some type of gravity feed so I don't have to stop and fill.


----------



## s. donato

here she is after cleaning a gas station 1/12/2011


----------



## Rod (NH)

*Clearing Some Drifts*

Cleaning up some overnight drifts in my road from 1/12/2011 storm:








Bobcat S650 with 72" SB200


----------



## PLOWINHD

mercer_me;1193405 said:


> I just allways was woried it would crack or something would poke through it.


I hope not, The guy I sub for has had his 8ft poly straight boss for something like 7 or eight years and it's still in good shape, there is a pic on the boss fb fan page where a guy has put a six inch maple through his poly plow, lol :laughing:


----------



## PLOWINHD

buddy4781;1194009 said:


> "Splane something to me Lucey" How do we get our bulk salt into our spreader? Shovel. scoop, bucket, your kids keep it filled while you throw salt? I like the idea of bulk salt but curious as to how yout fill your spreader. I've thought about some type of gravity feed so I don't have to stop and fill.


there's no magic to what I'm doing, lol, I have to get out and I shovel it in with a square shovel, major pita, I think I'm going to miss the good stretch and the fresh air I get once my v-box is done, I'm 26 so I still have a tendency to do things the hard way sometimes. I run the bulk mainly because the guy I sub for only uses that and I'm a team player. He always pays on time.


----------



## rjlucas4th

Here is a few pic of the Honda Big Red with the Boss VXT moving a big pile of snow in our parking lot and my Dmax just after I picked up a new pallet of salt today. Ready for the next snow!!


----------



## buddy4781

PLOWINHD;1197330 said:


> there's no magic to what I'm doing, lol, I have to get out and I shovel it in with a square shovel, major pita, I think I'm going to miss the good stretch and the fresh air I get once my v-box is done, I'm 26 so I still have a tendency to do things the hard way sometimes. I run the bulk mainly because the guy I sub for only uses that and I'm a team player. He always pays on time.


Thanks! I'm not young so I'm thinking I'll take the grandkids out of school and let them spend the day with papaw, Riding in the back and keeping the spreader full. I just know my daughter wo'nt mind


----------



## Moss Man

Took the plow off and ran the ole girl through the car wash/ underwash;


----------



## Moss Man

Rod (NH);1195070 said:


> Cleaning up some overnight drifts in my road from 1/12/2011 storm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobcat S650 with 72" SB200


I watched a skidsteer blowing snow at the college near my house and was totally impressed, I might sell the plow and start doing driveways with one of those.


----------



## IC-Smoke

rjlucas4th;1197430 said:


> Here is a few pic of the Honda Big Red with the Boss VXT moving a big pile of snow in our parking lot and my Dmax just after I picked up a new pallet of salt today. Ready for the next snow!!


Good looking equipment!

How do you like the poly VXT?


----------



## snocrete

Rod (NH);1195070 said:


> Cleaning up some overnight drifts in my road from 1/12/2011 storm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobcat S650 with 72" SB200


This picture belongs in a flier or something.

You should send it to Bobcats Worksaver magazineThumbs Up


----------



## patlalandebutt

Moss Man;1198669 said:


> Took the plow off and ran the ole girl through the car wash/ underwash;


i think its time to remove the seirra and gmc badges, on your silverado dude!


----------



## jasonz

*after the storm*

Need to wash it today after I wire up my transfer tank/pump.


----------



## Moss Man

patlalandebutt;1198806 said:


> i think its time to remove the seirra and gmc badges, on your silverado dude!


I figured someone would pick up on that! The guy I bought the truck from apparently changed the tailgate and didn't care what it said, I'll Silverado it in the spring!


----------



## rjlucas4th

> Originally Posted by rjlucas4th
> Here is a few pic of the Honda Big Red with the Boss VXT moving a big pile of snow in our parking lot and my Dmax just after I picked up a new pallet of salt today. Ready for the next snow!!
> 
> Good looking equipment!
> 
> How do you like the poly VXT?


I absolutely love it. The Boss plows are great no matter which vplow you choose but the Poly VXT is the top of the line IMO and Im very impressed with it. It will throw the snow like a state road plow when your going fast enough. And the Vplows cut down time too. There is a set of apts that I do that would take me 1hr and 15min with my boss 8' straight and now is approx 45min with the vplow becuase you can control the snow so much better. It is a long push and I cant put the snow to either side and thats where the vplow shines because it takes less than half the amount of pushes to get all of the snow to the end of the lot. I have the steel VXT on my side by side and its great too and the only difference I have noticed is the poly doesnt hold the snow as bad and over time the steel plows will have the paint wear off and become bare metal and rust while the poly stays looking good(unless its left outside uncoverd for years and then they turn pink).


----------



## IC-Smoke

rjlucas4th;1198981 said:


> I absolutely love it. The Boss plows are great no matter which vplow you choose but the Poly VXT is the top of the line IMO and Im very impressed with it. It will throw the snow like a state road plow when your going fast enough. And the Vplows cut down time too. There is a set of apts that I do that would take me 1hr and 15min with my boss 8' straight and now is approx 45min with the vplow becuase you can control the snow so much better. It is a long push and I cant put the snow to either side and thats where the vplow shines because it takes less than half the amount of pushes to get all of the snow to the end of the lot. I have the steel VXT on my side by side and its great too and the only difference I have noticed is the poly doesnt hold the snow as bad and over time the steel plows will have the paint wear off and become bare metal and rust while the poly stays looking good(unless its left outside uncoverd for years and then they turn pink).


Thanks for the info! I have been debating on a steel or poly VXT for the next truck this spring. Thanks again!! Any more photos to share?

Ian


----------



## CAT 245ME

Moss Man;1198940 said:


> I figured someone would pick up on that! The guy I bought the truck from apparently changed the tailgate and didn't care what it said, I'll Silverado it in the spring!


So how long have you owned the truck. I've looked around for the last couple of years around here for a mid 2000's GM 3500 4x4 regular cab long bed truck, they must be pretty rare cause I've only seen one and it sold in less than 24 hrs. Not a big fan of extended cab & 4 door short box pick ups.

How about a pic of the 87 Dually, there is a few 73-87 GM truck fans on here that like to see it.


----------



## Moss Man

CAT 245ME;1199507 said:


> So how long have you owned the truck. I've looked around for the last couple of years around here for a mid 2000's GM 3500 4x4 regular cab long bed truck, they must be pretty rare cause I've only seen one and it sold in less than 24 hrs. Not a big fan of extended cab & 4 door short box pick ups.
> 
> How about a pic of the 87 Dually, there is a few 73-87 GM truck fans on here that like to see it.


Yes, the 3500 4x4 single rear wheel regular cabs are scarce. I was looking for a 2500 or 3500 and found this one, it was cleaner than the older trucks I had been looking at, most of which were quite rusted. This one is a 2005 with high miles, I couldn't afford the low mile ones. I too, prefer the regular cabs, I don't have any kids or alot of gear to put in the extra cabs and I much prefer the visibility and coziness of the regular cab.

I've had the truck about 4 months and couldn't be happier, it goes almost as good as a new one and plows real well. It's an LS and has every option except leather and power seats.


----------



## mercer_me

Moss Man;1198669 said:


> Took the plow off and ran the ole girl through the car wash/ underwash;


Nice truck Moss Man. What's the story behind that GMC tail gate?


----------



## georgerk82

mercer_me;1199653 said:


> Nice truck Moss Man. What's the story behind that GMC tail gate?


Try going to the top of the page and read!


----------



## mercer_me

georgerk82;1199671 said:


> Try going to the top of the page and read!


I just noticed that. I went to the page before this one and then I quoted him. So, I didn't se that untill after.


----------



## JustinD




----------



## GMCHD plower

JustinD;1200725 said:


>


Did you buy a new truck? Thought you had an extended cab?


----------



## Jumanji

Here's a picture of my drift buster all cleaned up.


----------



## JustinD

GMCHD plower;1200771 said:


> Did you buy a new truck? Thought you had an extended cab?


Nah its my buddies truck, he just had it painted.


----------



## bah1491

Heres my bunch:
2002 F-250 7.3

2003 F-250 5.4

1997 F-250 LD 5.4

1991 F-350 7.3IDI

the 03' doesnt plow, thats my fathers truck.

All the plow trucks are equipped with SHO-ME mini amber bars...for some reason i like those!


----------



## GMCHD plower

Jumanji;1201530 said:


> Here's a picture of my drift buster all cleaned up.


Looks great! How do you like those tires and what are they? Wranglers?


----------



## Rain Man

Dude where are your plow lights?


----------



## bah1491

I dont use them!


----------



## Rain Man

aaaaah ok and why not?


----------



## bah1491

You can see over the blade just fine lol and I'm only able to buy used, so it saves quite a few dollars


----------



## Rain Man

used plow lights are also good!


----------



## mercer_me

Jumanji;1201530 said:


> Here's a picture of my drift buster all cleaned up.


Very nice picture of your GMC. How do you like those Good Year Wrangles?


----------



## buddy4781

mercer_me;1203051 said:


> Very nice picture of your GMC. How do you like those Good Year Wrangles?


I love mine they just don't seem to wear out


----------



## mercer_me

buddy4781;1203070 said:


> I love mine they just don't seem to wear out


So they work good for plowing?


----------



## J&R Landscaping

Jumanji;1201530 said:


> Here's a picture of my drift buster all cleaned up.


Looks great!


----------



## mklawnman

My 99 F350 Plowing 6" of snow, with my wings on it.


----------



## Burkartsplow

mklawnman;1203461 said:


> My 99 F350 Plowing 6" of snow, with my wings on it.


nice looking rig


----------



## Doug Price

My new truck


----------



## Doug Price

Couple more. Its an 07 2500HD with a meyer.


----------



## Jumanji

Thanks for the kind words guys. I like the Duratracs. I was a little hesitant at first because they seemed to have quite a bit of tread void, but they're actually siped pretty well. Seemed to take a few hundred miles to get them to wear in and not feel mushy. Noise is minimal and they preform really well in the snow, probably the next best thing to a snow tire. They were average in the slush yesterday and today - even though we didn't have a lot of it, this stuff was pretty damn heavy. I haven't found a tire yet that does great in the slush.


----------



## deere615

Nice looking truck Doug, the front end looks amazing with those lights and even the HIDs inthe night sabers.


----------



## Doug Price

deere615;1203899 said:


> Nice looking truck Doug, the front end looks amazing with those lights and even the HIDs inthe night sabers.


Thanks man, i like it it came out pretty good.


----------



## lawninc

Mark13;1178931 said:


> Finally got a picture of my new ride.


Isn't this truck up in Hazelhurst


----------



## Brandon29

Doug Price;1203743 said:


> Couple more. Its an 07 2500HD with a meyer.


Truck looks sweet!

How did you do the HIDs in the night sabers?


----------



## Jersey Push

*My First Boss plow*

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]
Just got this installed yesterday. Its my first Boss Plow. I hope I like it.


----------



## mercer_me

Jersey Push;1205495 said:


> [/ATTACH][/ATTACH]
> Just got this installed yesterday. Its my first Boss Plow. I hope I like it.


You should love that plow. The Boss trip edge is the best strait blade on the market IMHO.


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

ajordan193;1118430 said:


> Looks good, now turn those white letters in


Did you say something about those awesome white letters on those simply awesome tires???


----------



## georgerk82

DuramaxLML-42;1205839 said:


> Did you say something about those awesome white letters on those simply awesome tires???


Nice truck and plow but I agree with the others to turn the white letters in. White letters went out of style in the 90's just like roll bars in the 80's and window visors in the 70's.


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

I dont think they went out off style but rather they only look good with certain trucks and tires. The color scheme of the truck is white and black. So the white on the black tires just keeps it alive throughout the entire truck. Im looking into getting a black ranch hand bumper for the rear. Backed into a shead doin 10mph and it pushed the left side of the bumper in and the fender. Cant use tailgate. It moved the fender under the tail light 1/4" in, went to the right and stopped just behind the lip of the tailgate <=(... I was soooooo freak'n p*****. Goes to show these newer chevys just arent made like the way they used too... Excluding the engine/tranny and frame forsure though, they're just bullet proof!!!


----------



## georgerk82

DuramaxLML-42;1205877 said:


> I dont think they went out off style but rather they only look good with certain trucks and tires. The color scheme of the truck is white and black. So the white on the black tires just keeps it alive throughout the entire truck. Im looking into getting a black ranch hand bumper for the rear. Backed into a shead doin 10mph and it pushed the left side of the bumper in and the fender. Cant use tailgate. It moved the fender under the tail light 1/4" in, went to the right and stopped just behind the lip of the tailgate <=(... I was soooooo freak'n p*****. Goes to show these newer chevys just arent made like the way they used too... Excluding the engine/tranny and frame forsure though, they're just bullet proof!!!


I agree the metal keeps getting thinner but they are designed to bend. If you put a ranch hand bumper on it might be your frame that bends instead of the bumper.


----------



## Mark13

lawninc;1204959 said:


> Isn't this truck up in Hazelhurst


It's in Minocqua


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

georgerk82;1205890 said:


> I agree the metal keeps getting thinner but they are designed to bend. If you put a ranch hand bumper on it might be your frame that bends instead of the bumper.


I looked into it and the bumper will go before the frame. But good point.


----------



## JFUNN

Mornning all my name is Jeff from Greene NY . This is my first year plowing. This is a drive that belongs to a friend I plow it for hunting privleges 268 acres not to bad.So far its been fun hope it snows again soon.Jeff


----------



## Diesel_brad

Finally got her mounted up


----------



## m_falafel

Diesel_brad;1211263 said:


> Finally got her mounted up
> View attachment 91543


What's the exact model of the plow?


----------



## mercer_me

Diesel_brad;1211263 said:


> Finally got her mounted up
> View attachment 91543


Nice set up. So, it's old head gear and pump and new lights and blade?


----------



## Diesel_brad

mercer_me;1211311 said:


> Nice set up. So, it's old head gear and pump and new lights and blade?


Yeah. A buch up welding and upgrading too. Now it is time for some small wings


----------



## Diesel_brad

m_falafel;1211302 said:


> What's the exact model of the plow?


It is a 6.5' uni-mount SUV blade i modified to fit my ranger


----------



## deere615

Diesel_brad;1211322 said:


> Yeah. A buch up welding and upgrading too. Now it is time for some small wings


looks like snowdogg lights?


----------



## Diesel_brad

Yeah. thats them. After i bought them i found out how much the nighthawks were. Wish i bought the night hawks to keep it all western


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

Yah the nighthawks are worth the money. Though i dont mean to shoot down your setup. It looks awesome!


----------



## brenster

*2000 GMC K-3500 w/new Meyer Lot Pro 7.5*

Here's my baby ... reguar cab , single wheels .... Pivot Pro 1075 with VBR-080 on the caboose.


----------



## deere615

brenster;1211771 said:


> Here's my baby ... reguar cab , single wheels .... Pivot Pro 1075 with VBR-080 on the caboose.


Hey nice to see another pittsburgher:waving: nice ride, I like the newer mirrors on that truck. Where exactly in pittsburgh do ya plow?


----------



## mercer_me

brenster;1211771 said:


> Here's my baby ... reguar cab , single wheels .... Pivot Pro 1075 with VBR-080 on the caboose.


Nice looking truck. You should post some side views of it.


----------



## brenster

Thanks .. I will do it now ..


----------



## brenster

*Gmc k-3500 (2000)*

Here's my GMC 1-ton ... I drive the truck as my everyday vehicle also .. I got the new Meyer Lot Pro .. I just got last week .. replaced an old Meyer low-profile plow .. which I loved .. I have the Pivot Pro 1075 on back with the VBR-080 attachment . . Here are some pics from last years blizzard with the old plow and I only have a few so far with the new Meyer ...

Also .. here's me at the Winter Classic at Heinz field ... that pivot pro makes a great Beer cooler ...


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

Here is a picture of my baby-truck42- before I ran her off the road back in 2010. I was lucky to get out alive. I miss 42. I was even more lucky to have a truck like that. 2006 2500HD Duramax. Bought her from texas for $14,000 w/ only 89k miles. Never had a chance to plow with good old truck 42, but i did have a 8ft western pro waiting in the garage. God i miss muddin in that truck! Nothing could stop it.  RIP 42


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

brenster;1211771 said:


> Here's my baby ... reguar cab , single wheels .... Pivot Pro 1075 with VBR-080 on the caboose.


I am confused it looks like a brand new plow but the nightsaber light looks bad already


----------



## brenster

I think it just looks that way ... operating ok so far.


----------



## brenster

*Mon Valley Plow ...*



deere615;1211781 said:


> Hey nice to see another pittsburgher:waving: nice ride, I like the newer mirrors on that truck. Where exactly in pittsburgh do ya plow?


I plow here in the Mon Valley / Port Vue, McKeesport , Pleasant Hills .. gonna try get another truck and spread out .. only can do so much with one truck and me...

and the mirrors ... sigh .. tore the passenger one off yesterday .. plowing a driveway for a friend... only about 150.00 mistake .. maybe it will snow again .. and I will buy another one ..


----------



## Brandon29

brenster;1211771 said:


> Here's my baby ... reguar cab , single wheels .... Pivot Pro 1075 with VBR-080 on the caboose.


Hows the Lot Pro? Im thinking about switching over to them. What pump does it have on it?


----------



## mercer_me

brenster;1211878 said:


> Here's my GMC 1-ton ... I drive the truck as my everyday vehicle also .. I got the new Meyer Lot Pro .. I just got last week .. replaced an old Meyer low-profile plow .. which I loved .. I have the Pivot Pro 1075 on back with the VBR-080 attachment . . Here are some pics from last years blizzard with the old plow and I only have a few so far with the new Meyer


The older style Chevy and GMC trucks look great with them wheels like you have on yours.


----------



## deere615

brenster;1212136 said:


> I plow here in the Mon Valley / Port Vue, McKeesport , Pleasant Hills .. gonna try get another truck and spread out .. only can do so much with one truck and me...
> 
> and the mirrors ... sigh .. tore the passenger one off yesterday .. plowing a driveway for a friend... only about 150.00 mistake .. maybe it will snow again .. and I will buy another one ..


Cool I am over in Mckees rocks. That sucks, you can get the regular mirrors that belong on that truck or the regular mirrors for the newer trucks like the white one above for like $50-60 at advanced/pepboys if you wanted to go that route but they dont have the style you have there


----------



## randomb0b123

duramax you stole that for 14k thats awesome


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

randomb0b123;1213121 said:


> duramax you stole that for 14k thats awesome


Yah i thought it was a steal... then i put the truck on a lift and saw that it needed over 3k of work put into it. It was an ex-border patrol truck. Though the guy said it was the last and worst truck he had, he never mentioned the frame and trans damage. Though, i just put the money into it and went on with life. Rebuilt the front end too. So all together when it was all said and done the truck still only costed me around $17,500ish. Then unfortunately I ran her off the road and got into a bad wreck. Ill remember that truck for the rest of my life without a doubt. I baby my 2011 D-Max like no tomorrow. Still, $25,000 from the insurance Co. for my 06 with 97k miles on it aint bad either!!!!! Thumbs Up


----------



## GMCHD plower

DuramaxLML-42;1213261 said:


> Yah i thought it was a steal... then i put the truck on a lift and saw that it needed over 3k of work put into it. It was an ex-border patrol truck. Though the guy said it was the last and worst truck he had, he never mentioned the frame and trans damage. Though, i just put the money into it and went on with life. Rebuilt the front end too. So all together when it was all said and done the truck still only costed me around $17,500ish. Then unfortunately I ran her off the road and got into a bad wreck. Ill remember that truck for the rest of my life without a doubt. I baby my 2011 D-Max like no tomorrow. Still, $25,000 from the insurance Co. for my 06 with 97k miles on it aint bad either!!!!! Thumbs Up


I love you 2011!! Did you have any ballest in when you took the pics with your plow one? Any front end work?


----------



## TomG

Here is our Mitsubishi Fuso plow truck. I love plowing in this truck, you can see exactly where your blade is. If you haven't plowed in a cabover you have no idea what your missing. Also here is a video of me plowing in the truck.


----------



## deere615

Hey tom thats cool that you just joined here on plowsite I have been watching you videos for a while on youtube before you were here, nice job keep it up!


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

GMCHD plower;1213266 said:


> I love you 2011!! Did you have any ballest in when you took the pics with your plow one? Any front end work?


Yah i had 25 50lbs bags of de-icer in the bed. And all i did was crank the torsion bars 2 times. Im going to put a leveling kit on the truck when i come up with some money. Now i have a 82 gal transfer tank and 20 bags in the back(1500lbs-ish) . Even with all that, the truck will roll all four on pavement. When the trucks loaded like usual for plowing it weighs just about 10,500lbs. Maybe more. Ill just say its a whole lot of truck to handle.


----------



## GMCHD plower

DuramaxLML-42;1213418 said:


> Yah i had 25 50lbs bags of de-icer in the bed. And all i did was crank the torsion bars 2 times. Im going to put a leveling kit on the truck when i come up with some money. Now i have a 82 gal transfer tank and 20 bags in the back(1500lbs-ish) . Even with all that, the truck will roll all four on pavement. When the trucks loaded like usual for plowing it weighs just about 10,500lbs. Maybe more. Ill just say its a whole lot of truck to handle.


Nice gotta love the power of a dmax wesport... The new front suspensions sound like if you put a few more turns in it would level it right out. What are you seeing for mpg's?


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

GMCHD plower;1213425 said:


> Nice gotta love the power of a dmax wesport... The new front suspensions sound like if you put a few more turns in it would level it right out. What are you seeing for mpg's?


11 on average. Haven't done any highway yet. Way less than 11 when plowing though. Its a huge overhead to run that truck, but god**** she moves! Just got my whelen lightbar in today. 50" and its going to look bad*** when i get it mounted and ready to go.


----------



## TomG

deere615;1213401 said:


> Hey tom thats cool that you just joined here on plowsite I have been watching you videos for a while on youtube before you were here, nice job keep it up!


Thanks! Hopefully I can get some more good videos and pictures in this upcoming storm.


----------



## GMCHD plower

DuramaxLML-42;1213430 said:


> 11 on average. Haven't done any highway yet. Way less than 11 when plowing though. Its a huge overhead to run that truck, but god**** she moves! Just got my whelen lightbar in today. 50" and its going to look bad*** when i get it mounted and ready to go.


Ouch on the MPG's but I bet the lightbar will look great! I wanna get a diesel eventually (only 15) but with the MPG's on the new diesels their getting the same as the gas 09 6.0 that my parents are giving me. I get 7mpg plowing, and like 10 or 11 around town. So I rather save the 7k upfront cost and the 20cents ish per gallon..


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

GMCHD plower;1213439 said:


> Ouch on the MPG's but I bet the lightbar will look great! I wanna get a diesel eventually (only 15) but with the MPG's on the new diesels their getting the same as the gas 09 6.0 that my parents are giving me. I get 7mpg plowing, and like 10 or 11 around town. So I rather save the 7k upfront cost and the 20cents ish per gallon..


All i can say is respect that truck as much as you would a family member. I plan to keep mine all the way til my warenty is up and then bye-bye gov't mandated exhaust. Going to get a 5" turbo back pipe and a tuner. I plan to roll some coal and mix it up with the flying white gold.


----------



## GMCHD plower

DuramaxLML-42;1213469 said:


> All i can say is respect that truck as much as you would a family member. I plan to keep mine all the way til my warenty is up and then bye-bye gov't mandated exhaust. Going to get a 5" turbo back pipe and a tuner. I plan to roll some coal and mix it up with the flying white gold.


Oh trust me I plan to... I wouldn't be able to afford anything close to it without them. Once the warrenty is up I wanna see what I can do to get the MPG's up. I know its a truck and they bought it for me to work it, but a little bit better MPG's would certainly help.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

TomG;1213432 said:


> Thanks! Hopefully I can get some more good videos and pictures in this upcoming storm.


towards the end when shes goes i have never seen you plow that much was good for a laugh nice video thou


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

Wait til the warenty is up and then put a DPF delete pipe and a H&S race tuner on it. You'll get up to 120 more HP and 300LBS Trq. Plus 6-8 miles per gallon increase.


----------



## mercer_me

TomG;1213381 said:


> Here is our Mitsubishi Fuso plow truck. I love plowing in this truck, you can see exactly where your blade is. If you haven't plowed in a cabover you have no idea what your missing. Also here is a video of me plowing in the truck.


WOW. You can se the whole blade. Them cab overs look like a great plowing rig. You also listen to good music.


----------



## TomG

KGRlandscapeing;1213477 said:


> towards the end when shes goes i have never seen you plow that much was good for a laugh nice video thou


haha yea that was my sister, she doesn't go out plowing with me too often, lol. The snow was coming over the blade


----------



## TomG

mercer_me;1213490 said:


> WOW. You can se the whole blade. Them cab overs look like a great plowing rig. You also listen to good music.


Haha thanks. Yea they really are, we used to use a pickup but i would take the Mitsu over the pickup any day.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

KGRlandscapeing;1213477 said:


> towards the end when shes goes i have never seen you plow that much was good for a laugh nice video thou


bahhhaaa all i was thinking when i heard her say that was..."Thats what she said"


----------



## m.$terner

that video makes me want to buy a cabover now and go plowing with it.lol


----------



## Jgramlich

Thought some of you guys might like this... Showed up to the firehouse this morning for an Alarm on Main Street and everybody had their Broncos out! Mine's the '91 on the right.


----------



## KC2LLW

*New plow*

My 2002 F350 PSD 8.5 Pro just in time calling for 14" tonight


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

KC2LLW;1214731 said:


> My 2002 F350 PSD 8.5 Pro just in time calling for 14" tonight


You lucky SOB!!!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Jgramlich;1214408 said:


> Thought some of you guys might like this... Showed up to the firehouse this morning for an Alarm on Main Street and everybody had their Broncos out! Mine's the '91 on the right.


Thats where all those broncos are out in jersey


----------



## tsut

*Wrangler in the sun*

Works well in the snow too!


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

Ill be honest, i think thats the best looking plow ive seen on a jeep. Ever... I think you might want to get Timbrens though. Nice Truck tsut.


----------



## tsut

*Timbrens? Hmmm.*

Thanks for the complement! 
Had a F250 and Blazer before it (you can see the old Meyer in the photo background!) Neither was road-worthy, this is a nice 10 yr old toy with a new MD setup that moves snow too. Got 600' of drive; haven't noticed a sag that bothers me. Appreciate the thought, tho.

T


----------



## brenster

*Lot Pro ..*



Brandon29;1212160 said:


> Hows the Lot Pro? Im thinking about switching over to them. What pump does it have on it?


Well .. taking a little getting used to but very smooth .. just getting it warmed up here in Pittsburgh .. we havent had the snow that many places around us have ..but so far I like the plow ..


----------



## nbannan

*HT stacking things high*

I must admit I had some reservations about how well my HT would hold up against heavy workouts. We have had well over 60 inches in the last 30 days.I have Ice walls around everything. I no longer have any reservations that the HT can take a beating and then some.
I plow just my drive & a friends usually but I have been hitting a bunch of other flag-downs as well. Doing 6-7 driveways per storm. Note the stack behind the truck, it is above the cab & about 30 feet deep!Thumbs Up


----------



## mossman381

A few pics of my truck next to my dads piece of junk plow truck


----------



## weareweird69

WOW that thing is rusty! Dont park to close, you might catch it lol


----------



## weareweird69

Got a Whelen 9M Mini light bar for the truck...

I love it lol


















Little switch panel... From L to R, strobe, and power for the plow


----------



## mossman381

weareweird69;1217719 said:


> WOW that thing is rusty! Dont park to close, you might catch it lol


:laughing: You should see it up close. Mine will never look like that. They cost too much to not take care of them.


----------



## weareweird69

mossman381;1217766 said:


> :laughing: You should see it up close. Mine will never look like that. They cost too much to not take care of them.


I hear ya. I wont buy a new truck for that reason. I will stick to my old fords with high miles for low cost lol They will last longer anyway :laughing:


----------



## Brandon29

mossman381;1217716 said:


> A few pics of my truck next to my dads piece of junk plow truck


Piece of Junk? Umm its better then a ford or dodge!

You should see our back up k5 blazer we have. The fenders flop in the wind but its one hell of a machine and never lets us down wesport


----------



## wideout

Brandon29;1217965 said:


> Piece of Junk? Umm its better then a ford or dodge!
> 
> You should see our back up k5 blazer we have. The fenders flop in the wind but its one hell of a machine and never lets us down wesport


now why do you have to go there


----------



## mossman381

wideout;1217975 said:


> now why do you have to go there


I would drive a rusted chevy before I would drive any ford or dodge


----------



## 09Busa

Made the move and bought a 2011 2500HD......6.0 W/T pkg.........vinyl floors amd power group. No more carpet for me, but I prefer power locks. Bedliner was sprayed in yesterday.....These pics are taken at the Boss dealer. Plow swap needs to be done. Should have it back on Monday or Tuesday. Kind of sad to see the 03 go, it served me well and looked kind of sad sitting in the trade lot.:crying:


----------



## GMCHD plower

09Busa;1218385 said:


> Made the move and bought a 2011 2500HD......6.0 W/T pkg.........vinyl floors amd power group. No more carpet for me, but I prefer power locks. Bedliner was sprayed in yesterday.....These pics are taken at the Boss dealer. Plow swap needs to be done. Should have it back on Monday or Tuesday. Kind of sad to see the 03 go, it served me well and looked kind of sad sitting in the trade lot.:crying:


Looks great! But you have got to tint that fish bowl!


----------



## weareweird69

HAHA tint that fishbowl. I havent heard that one before 

I hate that they went to a new bolt pattern on the new chevy's all the manufacturers NEED to be different now...


----------



## 09Busa

do you mean..."tint the windows????????????.....I just noticed that.....no tint......uh oh......lol........


----------



## GMCHD plower

weareweird69;1218424 said:


> *HAHA tint that fishbowl. I havent heard that one before *
> I hate that they went to a new bolt pattern on the new chevy's all the manufacturers NEED to be different now...





09Busa;1218432 said:


> do you mean*..."tint the windows????????????.....I just noticed that.....no tint*......uh oh......lol........


haha ya I mean tint the windows, whenever I'm in a vehicle without tinted windows I feel like I'm in a fish bowl haha


----------



## 09Busa

LOL.....I never even noticed that before you mentioned it.......suppose I was caught up in the excitement of it all..........


----------



## thelettuceman

Nice truck. My 2011 Ford F 250 is equiped with vinyl floormats and power group. How about some pictures after the install. Good luck with your truck.... Rick


----------



## JayD2

Some nice rigs on here.......Cant help myself to show off mine.....LOL:laughing::laughing:


----------



## 09Busa

thelettuceman;1218614 said:


> Nice truck. My 2011 Ford F 250 is equiped with vinyl floormats and power group. How about some pictures after the install. Good luck with your truck.... Rick


Thanks.......congrats on your truck as well.....I will definitely be posting pics after the install. I was told that they had to order the frame directly from Boss, as there wasn't one for a 2011 within two hundred miles. Hopefully, I'll have it back by Tuesday and will have pics up. It has to go back to the dealership for prep and detailing and then I can pic it up. I can't wait.........I ended up getting a 5/75 bumper to bumper warranty with it, so I'm pretty satisfied.........Tony


----------



## CGM Inc.

JayD2;1218656 said:


> Some nice rigs on here.......Cant help myself to show off mine.....LOL:laughing::laughing:


36" or 48" whats the productivity per hour?


----------



## 09Busa

oops!....make that a 5/75,000 mile warranty


----------



## 09Busa

JayD2;1218656 said:


> Some nice rigs on here.......Cant help myself to show off mine.....LOL:laughing::laughing:


nice rig there........:salute:....looks as though that is the grandaddy of all scrape shovels........I see one like that, I'm buying it......


----------



## JayD2

Cedar Grounds;1218662 said:


> 36" or 48" whats the productivity per hour?


It's the 48"......not bad at all with the right snow.....That there was about a 75' push each pass..Beets my 28" snow blower LOL.

One day I will get something with a plow, got 7 payments left on this truck, its not good enough to handle a plow.


----------



## JayD2

09Busa;1218669 said:


> nice rig there........:salute:....looks as though that is the grandaddy of all scrape shovels........I see one like that, I'm buying it......


Yeah, I have a few, the 18" , 28", and 48". I got them from one of our sponsor, the Snow Plow.com

I like them...They are not a scooping shovel but they do a great job as a pusher..


----------



## CGM Inc.

JayD2;1218681 said:


> It's the 48"......not bad at all with the right snow.....That there was about a 75' push each pass..Beets my 28" snow blower LOL.
> 
> One day I will get something with a plow, got 7 payments left on this truck, its not good enough to handle a plow.


I have the 30' ones, they are perfect for a little dusting!


----------



## 09Busa

JayD2;1218691 said:


> Yeah, I have a few, the 18" , 28", and 48". I got them from one of our sponsor, the Snow Plow.com
> 
> I like them...They are not a scooping shovel but they do a great job as a pusher..


absolutely....I've never seen them before....when I do, as I've said, I'll by at least one.......and here I was, wondering what to get my girl for Valentine's Day.....lol


----------



## JayD2

09Busa;1218776 said:


> absolutely....I've never seen them before....when I do, as I've said, I'll by at least one.......and here I was, wondering what to get my girl for Valentine's Day.....lol


:laughing::laughing: Oh, I already did that.......Look.....My wife wanted to try it out, thought it looked like fun until she did about two paths worth LOL ...:laughing:


----------



## 09Busa

JayD2;1218824 said:


> :laughing::laughing: Oh, I already did that.......Look.....My wife wanted to try it out, thought it looked like fun until she did about two paths worth LOL ...:laughing:


Well... she is a good sport. they do discourage quickly though..lol my girl told me that she would do the few walks that I have to sovel....somehow the boots came off, feet up on dash, changing the radio stations, asking ME if it was cold outside while I was shoveling....lol


----------



## cet

Cedar Grounds;1218729 said:


> I have the 30' ones, they are perfect for a little dusting!


How many handle's come of those one's.


----------



## BlackBirdWS.6

mossman381;1218212 said:


> I would drive a rusted chevy before I would drive any ford or dodge


I rather Push a Chevy than drive a Ford or Dodge 

but nice 2011 Busa, I like the new bumper a lot better than the 3 piece one Thumbs Up


----------



## 09Busa

BlackBirdWS.6;1219127 said:


> I rather Push a Chevy than drive a Ford or Dodge
> 
> but nice 2011 Busa, I like the new bumper a lot better than the 3 piece one Thumbs Up


Thanks.....what I really like is the 6000lb front end.....about time Chevy!!!!!!


----------



## jd20series

Here's mine. Jim.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

jd20series;1219347 said:


> Here's mine. Jim.


why not a wideout


----------



## JayD2

cet;1218875 said:


> How many handle's come of those one's.


they only have one, but I have thought about putting another one on them like our string trimmers have...


----------



## mossman381

jd20series;1219347 said:


> Here's mine. Jim.


Nice truck. I take it you tow something with it?


----------



## VThick

*My 2003 Chevy 2500HD W/ Fisher Plow and Kubota L4400*

Here are a few shots of my good dependable plow truck and Kubota with home made quick attach plow.


----------



## JayD2

OK, I know this will sound stupid to you guys, but I don't have a plow and want to know why one would want a straight or a V plow, don't really know what the V plow is for...Thanks


----------



## CGM Inc.

You move more snow with a V vs a straight plow.


----------



## Mark13

JayD2;1219500 said:


> OK, I know this will sound stupid to you guys, but I don't have a plow and want to know why one would want a straight or a V plow, don't really know what the V plow is for...Thanks


The V is alot more versatile, if you look around on here you'll see plenty of pictures and video's of guys running v blades and you'll be able to pick out why in most cases a V is a better choice over a normal straight blade for productivity.


----------



## jd20series

No wideout because I just do driveways.

I have a 32' gooseneck flatbed that I haul some JD antique tractors on. The new 2011's are real pulling machines. 

Thanks, Jim.


----------



## Burkartsplow

09Busa;1219228 said:


> Thanks.....what I really like is the 6000lb front end.....about time Chevy!!!!!!


I thought the diesel came with the 6k front and the 6.0 came with 5400 or 5600? Im sure I am wrong?


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mark13;1219689 said:


> The V is alot more versatile, if you look around on here you'll see plenty of pictures and video's of guys running v blades and you'll be able to pick out why in most cases a V is a better choice over a normal straight blade for productivity.


A V also gives you the same functionality vs a straight but can do more....


----------



## 09Busa

*I'm corrected*



Burkartsplow;1220021 said:


> I thought the diesel came with the 6k front and the 6.0 came with 5400 or 5600? Im sure I am wrong?


I stand corrected......5200 lbs in the gas.............thank you. I'll still take it over my 4800.......


----------



## weareweird69

The axle is rated to 6k. And springs depended on configuration. I have 6k springs in my psd from.the axle swap


----------



## brenster

*after market mirrors ...*



deere615;1212583 said:


> Cool I am over in Mckees rocks. That sucks, you can get the regular mirrors that belong on that truck or the regular mirrors for the newer trucks like the white one above for like $50-60 at advanced/pepboys if you wanted to go that route but they dont have the style you have there


I tore the drivers side mirror off on the same driveway last year .. so .. at least they are matching set now .. .. but .. yes .. there is an aftermarket manufacturer of that style now .. Im gonna have to tuck em in next time ... they dont seem to be helping me on that job ...


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

brenster;1221769 said:


> I tore the drivers side mirror off on the same driveway last year .. so .. at least they are matching set now .. .. but .. yes .. there is an aftermarket manufacturer of that style now .. Im gonna have to tuck em in next time ... they dont seem to be helping me on that job ...


It only took 2 of them to figure that out.


----------



## mercer_me

VThick;1219479 said:


> Here are a few shots of my good dependable plow truck and Kubota with home made quick attach plow.


How many horse power is the Kubota? How wide is that old Fisher blade? It looks like a great set-up.


----------



## 2menwithshovels

well here is my 2000 Ford F-250 with a 8ft Arctic Poly Blade. It is the 6.3L V10 with 285/75r16. My first plow truck.

http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=92481&stc=1&d=1296562618

http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=92480&stc=1&d=1296562601


----------



## PlatinumService

2menwithshovels;1223716 said:


> well here is my 2000 Ford F-250 with a 8ft Arctic Poly Blade. It is the 6.3L V10 with 285/75r16. My first plow truck.
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=92481&stc=1&d=1296562618
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=92480&stc=1&d=1296562601


its a 6.8 v10 not a 6.3..... great motor tho


----------



## weareweird69

Had to plow my driveway, and move some furniture lol


----------



## JayD2

weareweird69;1224234 said:


> Had to plow my driveway, and move some furniture lol


is the couch in the back of the truck for when you take your breaks LOL, sorry, i just had too..


----------



## weareweird69

LOL YEAH! haha no, I got some hand-me-downs, so I took them up to my place, and I hadnt been there in a day or two.


----------



## JayD2

weareweird69;1224277 said:


> LOL YEAH! haha no, I got some hand-me-downs, so I took them up to my place, and I hadnt been there in a day or two.


Hey, now thats cool.....can you say time to have some fun..


----------



## weareweird69

Haha. You know it!


----------



## 2menwithshovels

PlatinumService;1224229 said:


> its a 6.8 v10 not a 6.3..... great motor tho


Fair enough, I'm a dodge guy not ford, so i'm a little unsure about most things ford. lol.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

JayD2;1224273 said:


> is the couch in the back of the truck for when you take your breaks LOL, sorry, i just had too..


I thought he was head south for the superbowl and since texas had snow he had to take the plow truck


----------



## wellnermp

weareweird69;1224234 said:


> Had to plow my driveway, and move some furniture lol
> 
> Dang, that's a nice looking pickup! Always liked that body style.


----------



## weareweird69

wellnermp;1225140 said:


> weareweird69;1224234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had to plow my driveway, and move some furniture lol
> 
> Dang, that's a nice looking pickup! Always liked that body style.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I cant seem to get away from that body style. Easy to work on, Easy to fix, Easy to modify.
> 
> I have three of that style
Click to expand...


----------



## M.S.P.M.

2000 f250 5.4 triton


----------



## golden arches

*2011 Dodge 3500, Crew, Cummins, Auto, 8.5 Snowdog VX*

Don't need a counch with this one.. the back seat is as big as one. Good place to take a nap!


----------



## Jelinek61

Sweet dodge....how do you like the snowdogg?


----------



## golden arches

*SnowDogg & Dodge*



Jelinek61;1225575 said:


> Sweet dodge....how do you like the snowdogg?


It's very nice. Factory Rep (on this forum) is excellent. Very pleased with both the machine, the truck and the customer service!


----------



## McG_Landscaping

*New Rig*

This is my new truck! Its a 2008 F-250 Superduty with the 5.4l v8. It has a 2001 western unimount 7.5' plow the the rubber edge. Not too bad for a 20yr old college student?


----------



## deere615

Nice truck but man paint that plow!! where are you at in pa


----------



## randomb0b123

ya i agree with deere your degrading your new truck with that ugly plow


----------



## McG_Landscaping

deere615;1225911 said:


> Nice truck but man paint that plow!! where are you at in pa


Thanks!! That's my summer project as well as putting a metal cutting edge on it. The rubber edge isn't so good. Im in the north hills just north of pittsburgh!


----------



## 91AK250




----------



## weareweird69

I love that color, cant get enough of it haha


----------



## testrat

Been readin' and lookin' at the various setups. Decided to register and post my setup.. Is a 2008 Jeep JK Rubicon. I bought it last April. Parked it 4th July weekend, pulled the axles and proceeded to beef up the front Dana 44, put in some 5.38 gears, Tom Woods off road driveshafts. To see the complete job - search the same user name on www.photobucket.com I have all the work on there.









*








*








*








*
I'm not tryin to do too much commercial work, as I got this to clear the street in front of my shop, and clear all the way out to the highway so victims - I mean customers - can get to my store. Also to do mom's driveway - about 100 ft. long. Had been using a couple Dixon riding mower with blades on them. Worked really good - except when we happen to get over 6 or 8 inched. Then was a bit much for them to deal with. Did do the job. Just took a while. Got the Jeep and blade going just in time. Pictured is a record 24 hour snofall of 12". Has a "blizzard" at christmas of 2009 - first in 30 years. Then this one last Tuesday. Setup worked great...


----------



## JayD2

testrat;1226888 said:


> Been readin' and lookin' at the various setups. Decided to register and post my setup.. Is a 2008 Jeep JK Rubicon. I bought it last April. Parked it 4th July weekend, pulled the axles and proceeded to beef up the front Dana 44, put in some 5.38 gears, Tom Woods off road driveshafts. To see the complete job - search the same user name on www.photobucket.com I have all the work on there.


NICE testrat,,,,,,Wow, you have some nice tools to work with...


----------



## testrat

We usually get 1 to 6 inches at a time. This 12" stuff is rare. That is a years worth or more in one shot. So, the "Dixon" zero turn riding mowers with blades on them have done well over the years. But is nice to have a "heated" cab now. And was really great to have had it this time. My first 4wd. Figured I'd set it up so in can earn its keep - at least a little bit....


----------



## deere615

McG_Landscaping;1226193 said:


> Thanks!! That's my summer project as well as putting a metal cutting edge on it. The rubber edge isn't so good. Im in the north hills just north of pittsburgh!


Thats cool yeah metal edge will scrape better. Do you have any plans for the truck? adding things to it etc? Where do you go to college? I'm a junior @ RMU


----------



## mercer_me

testrat;1226888 said:


> Been readin' and lookin' at the various setups. Decided to register and post my setup.. Is a 2008 Jeep JK Rubicon. I bought it last April. Parked it 4th July weekend, pulled the axles and proceeded to beef up the front Dana 44, put in some 5.38 gears, Tom Woods off road driveshafts. To see the complete job - search the same user name on www.photobucket.com I have all the work on there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not tryin to do too much commercial work, as I got this to clear the street in front of my shop, and clear all the way out to the highway so victims - I mean customers - can get to my store. Also to do mom's driveway - about 100 ft. long. Had been using a couple Dixon riding mower with blades on them. Worked really good - except when we happen to get over 6 or 8 inched. Then was a bit much for them to deal with. Did do the job. Just took a while. Got the Jeep and blade going just in time. Pictured is a record 24 hour snofall of 12". Has a "blizzard" at christmas of 2009 - first in 30 years. Then this one last Tuesday. Setup worked great...


Nice set-up. There is a guy with a Jeep with a 6'9" Fisher SD on it in my area. It seams to be a nice little rig for plowing.


----------



## Cam.at.Heritage

*Truck plow*

Hey Guys,

So I am personally pretty new to the industry but am working for a landscaping company that has been plowing for over 20 years. Being new to this myself I thought this would be a great site to learn some new things.

After our storm the last couple days i grabbed this picture of our Ford 550 with aluminum dump box and Boss V Blade up front. This is our backup truck and primarily use Skid steers and tractors to plow.

In the background is our New Holland 185 with Blizzard Power Plow. Somehow...someone....ripped the electrical cable so its off to the shop today.


----------



## JayD2

mercer_me;1227186 said:


> Nice set-up. There is a guy with a Jeep with a 6'9" Fisher SD on it in my area. It seams to be a nice little rig for plowing.


That is awesome dude! I have talking with a guy named Ken on here, he has a yellow one and he takes videos while plowing. I have been wanting one ever sense...Whats the value of that set up rig and all?


----------



## mercer_me

This is my old 1989 Chevy 2500 with an 8' Fisher Speed Caster. The body was pretty rough. But, it ran and plowed great. I sold it to a guy I know and this is his 2nd Winter using it and he hasn't had any problems with it. He just plows his driveway with it. I love the Tundra, but, there are times that I miss the old girl. It was a realy good truck.

This picture was taken at the guy's house that I bought it off.










This picture was taken after I put a new door on becouse the window in my old door broke and I got this new door for only $75.


----------



## mercer_me

JayD2;1227513 said:


> That is awesome dude! I have talking with a guy named Ken on here, he has a yellow one and he takes videos while plowing. I have been wanting one ever sense...Whats the value of that set up rig and all?


That's *testrat's* Jeep. I just quoted him.


----------



## McG_Landscaping

deere615;1227175 said:


> Thats cool yeah metal edge will scrape better. Do you have any plans for the truck? adding things to it etc? Where do you go to college? I'm a junior @ RMU


Yeah this summer its getting a headache rack, a dump insert hopefully with the tailgate salter and probably strobes in the lights, rear window and a mini bar on top. Maybe some company logos added in there. And also trailer brakes. I saw your 2500 and how it barely sagged with your loader and trailer. Im hoping mine will be the same way but wont know until I can load it this summer! And im a sophomore at sru!


----------



## deere615

McG_Landscaping;1227545 said:


> Yeah this summer its getting a headache rack, a dump insert hopefully with the tailgate salter and probably strobes in the lights, rear window and a mini bar on top. Maybe some company logos added in there. And also trailer brakes. I saw your 2500 and how it barely sagged with your loader and trailer. Im hoping mine will be the same way but wont know until I can load it this summer! And im a sophomore at sru!


awesome that sounds cool! I put timbens on font and back of minethats what helps


----------



## JayD2

mercer_me;1227542 said:


> That's *testrat's* Jeep. I just quoted him.


Yeah, I think I hit the reply on the wrong one. That is a cool looking jeep though.


----------



## Greenmtboy

*Plow Fleet*

Here's a few pic's of the fleet and my baby!


----------



## McG_Landscaping

deere615;1227571 said:


> awesome that sounds cool! I put timbens on font and back of minethats what helps


I saw that and that could also be a possibility! I just traded my 02 sierra 1500 when I upgraded to my new truck and it handled a good bit of weight but it wouldn't hold what I needed it to.


----------



## chevyman51

Greenmtboy;1227630 said:


> Here's a few pic's of the fleet and my baby!


That is a nice truck what are you using for ballast?


----------



## Greenmtboy

chevyman51;1228431 said:


> That is a nice truck what are you using for ballast?


Optional counter weight off a Kobelco excavator, its about 1700 lbs.


----------



## chevyman51

Greenmtboy;1228636 said:


> Optional counter weight off a Kobelco excavator, its about 1700 lbs.


That should do the trickwesport


----------



## hardwoodcd

the other night moving some snow.


----------



## chevyman51

hardwoodcd;1228933 said:


> the other night moving some snow.


Pic is a little red x


----------



## hardwoodcd

yeah, I'm a little computer illiterate! I'm working on it! Imagine my dodge in signature pic with my trailer and my Case 1845 loaded up!!!


----------



## hardwoodcd

*Moving snow after we got hit with 14" in 24 hours*

My truck hooked up to the skiddy. We were trailering it around to some various sites to push back/move piles. We got hammered with 14" the other day/night. This is the 3rd push and by far the most I have plowed with the new to me truck and I LOVE it.


----------



## chevyman51

hardwoodcd;1229074 said:


> My truck hooked up to the skiddy. We were trailering it around to some various sites to push back/move piles. We got hammered with 14" the other day/night. This is the 3rd push and by far the most I have plowed with the new to me truck and I LOVE it.


It looks good how does the dodge plow


----------



## hardwoodcd

It plows like nothing I've ever used before. I'm 36 years old and have owned nothing buy gm products my whole life. I have also never been so excited about any vehicle I've ever owned before. Go buy a cummins and you can thank me later! I'm a chrysler man now!


----------



## chevyman51

hardwoodcd;1229111 said:


> It plows like nothing I've ever used before. I'm 36 years old and have owned nothing buy gm products my whole life. I have also never been so excited about any vehicle I've ever owned before. Go buy a cummins and you can thank me later! I'm a chrysler man now!


I wish I could afford to go buy a new truck but school is a little more important right now


----------



## hardwoodcd

agreed. school should be number 1 for you. stick with it. It will pay off someday!


----------



## chevyman51

hardwoodcd;1229152 said:


> agreed. school should be number 1 for you. stick with it. It will pay off someday!


I graduate in may and don't have any loans to pay so after that I am going to start lookin for another truck


----------



## Shaw

Just cleaned the truck. Soon as I get another truck. I gonna do the body work, paint it back the red and maybe some mods. My soon to be Sunday driver. 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jelinek61

Nice stuff Greenmtboy. What kinda loader is that?


----------



## lazysnowman

nice truck


----------



## Greenmtboy

Jelinek61;1229926 said:


> Nice stuff Greenmtboy. What kinda loader is that?


Deere 624H


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

McG_Landscaping;1225688 said:


> This is my new truck! Its a 2008 F-250 Superduty with the 5.4l v8. It has a 2001 western unimount 7.5' plow the the rubber edge. Not too bad for a 20yr old college student?


hmmmm looks oddly familiar?!

lol I have the same truck but a 2010.... It is the W/T XL package that was 4x4 and was converted to Fx4 at the dealer....

No plow on it yet but a half skid left in the back and some walk behind spreaders. Used it twice now to work and only 1,700 miles on her.

I might trade up for an 07 6.7L Cummins 3500 Big Horn Quad Cab DRW 4x4 6spd (add a few more options in here )

Anyone want a 2010 F250 FX4 XL work truck?! I'm gonna trade her in and some one here will buy it for more from a dealer!!!! Now is your shot. Looks just like his in the pics. I don't have any good shots of her. No cab lights (was gonna add that... but decided to trade when I hit 1200 miles on her just outside of my satisfaction 60 days or whatever. Good truck though.... I just want to go diesel soooo damn bad as I will be pulling equipment....heavvvvyyyyy equipment).


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

DaytonBioLawns;1231976 said:


> hmmmm looks oddly familiar?!
> 
> lol I have the same truck but a 2010.... It is the W/T XL package that was 4x4 and was converted to Fx4 at the dealer....
> 
> No plow on it yet but a half skid left in the back and some walk behind spreaders. Used it twice now to work and only 1,700 miles on her.
> 
> I might trade up for an 07 6.7L Cummins 3500 Big Horn Quad Cab DRW 4x4 6spd (add a few more options in here )
> 
> Anyone want a 2010 F250 FX4 XL work truck?! I'm gonna trade her in and some one here will buy it for more from a dealer!!!! Now is your shot. Looks just like his in the pics. I don't have any good shots of her. No cab lights (was gonna add that... but decided to trade when I hit 1200 miles on her just outside of my satisfaction 60 days or whatever. Good truck though.... I just want to go diesel soooo damn bad as I will be pulling equipment....heavvvvyyyyy equipment).











There we go I did have a picture of my purty ferd Fteenthousand!


----------



## JayD2

DaytonBioLawns;1231980 said:


> View attachment 93186
> 
> 
> There we go I did have a picture of my purty ferd Fteenthousand!


Not sure I can right now, but you never know, what ya asking for it?


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

JayD2;1231996 said:


> Not sure I can right now, but you never know, what ya asking for it?


I haven't figured that out yet lol... I have a good idea. I think I will figure a way of depreciating it over the 2K that I drove it and pricing it from there.

I was thinking like $1600 less than I have in it because I added the 6000+ front end and shocks and skidplates (FX4) that is technically required if there is damage to the bottom and you have a plow on.

Ex: drive shaft comes out for some reason and smashes up tranny, transfer case, gas tank, all that other good stuff it could take out. If you did it plowing ur screwed but if you had the package and it wasn't abuse and was a mech failure you are covered. Reason being U-Joints aren't covered under the ford warranty. So you still get service. it has to do with being able to put pretty much any plow on the front too.... So it was a win-win.

I have a trailer hitch on her because a buddy called me for a tug out of the snow and I never did pull him out. Never really pulled a trailer with a load. Moved my utility from one lot to another empty......

So other than 1 pallet it hasn't had any other cargo or trailer pulled. Heck I still have my reg. tags on it.... I was going to put it in service for the maintenance season and then next plow season.

I honestly don't know what they go for like this though. I want to be fair, but It does have full transferable warranty on it so I won't take a huge loss over less than the span of an oil change.

What do you guys think? It is the regular XL work truck... cloth, vinyl floor, manual windows and doors (those are the only things id change). Hubs unlocked in 2wd you get 14-15mpg steady and in 4wd you get 10.4 mpg and with the utility trailer I got 10 flat when I pulled her the other day.

I think I will have her appraised and shoot for that. i try to look on the market at what others go for.... but there are no other trucks for sale that low! and with no Lien or Tax or anything on it. I paid for her in full the day I got it....

What do you think?

Nice truck btw to the other 20y.o. kid. I started younger than most... I'm only 18. We have an '01 and '07 chevy 1500 Z71 ext cab, the F250, the C3500 van, Intern. 4300 dump (in progress...put deposit down and am awaiting final word from the mechanic-is refundable) and I am picking up another back up 90's chevy short bed reg cab 350 auto (salt truck back up), and then I sold my backhoe and its due to be replaced with a SS..... I have too much to list and will try to put it up soon. BUT the point being. No matter what your age, with some courage, conviction, and INTEGRITY you can make it in this business. 1% creative imagination and 99% blood, sweat, and tears.


----------



## Cam.at.Heritage

*Snow Hauling*

Hey guy, so after Saturday night of almost 20cm (Forecasting 1cm) fell here in Kitchener we did a little hauling today so here is picture of our Tri-axle and Loader.


----------



## 09Busa

some pics of my 2011 2500HD with the plow on......bought MastercraftCoursers C/T's (studded) for it......this truck is unbelievable.....nothing stops it and is worlds apart from my 03.


----------



## 09Busa

some more pics......finished driveway that was all ice in a pouring rain. Day before had to be recoverede from ditch on side of drivewa in old truck with no studded tires.
This truck has a digital readout for the tranny temp. Pretty cool.


----------



## EGLC

that's a really nice truck! I love the new 2011 chevy/gmc's...i'd put something between the magnets and roof so it doesn't get scratched up. I'd prob cry!


----------



## lazysnowman

nice looking chevy


----------



## 09Busa

EGLC;1232538 said:


> that's a really nice truck! I love the new 2011 chevy/gmc's...i'd put something between the magnets and roof so it doesn't get scratched up. I'd prob cry!


Thanks guys........this lightbar actually has rubber covers onthe mags. They are mark free. I hate that the truck gets so dirty. I washed it yesterday, however where I live the roads are always sanded..........


----------



## dbcustoms

i finally got around to get a couple action shots of my truck
















I had to take my copilot along too


----------



## mercer_me

dbcustoms;1232830 said:


> I had to take my copilot along too


It's good to start them yung. As long as I can remember I always wanted to go plowing. I would go with my uncle when he plowed my driveway. Now, I'm 17 and I plow my self. But, I still go with my uncle in his Ford L9000 plowing roads. It's fun being a passenger to.


----------



## GMCHD plower

09Busa;1232452 said:


> some more pics......finished driveway that was all ice in a pouring rain. Day before had to be recoverede from ditch on side of drivewa in old truck with no studded tires.
> This truck has a digital readout for the tranny temp. Pretty cool.


Does your truck have traction control? Also how much ballest do you run?


----------



## mossman381

Nice truck Busa


----------



## Jelinek61

Cam.at.Heritage;1232086 said:


> Hey guy, so after Saturday night of almost 20cm (Forecasting 1cm) fell here in Kitchener we did a little hauling today so here is picture of our Tri-axle and Loader.


Nice rigs. What do you use the knuckleboom crane for?


----------



## 09Busa

GMCHD plower;1232864 said:


> Does your truck have traction control? Also how much ballest do you run?


new truck.......yes and 1520 lbs..........doesn't even settle the bed........great traction and rear end doesn't even squat. My old truck would squat with 900 lbs in it


----------



## 09Busa

mossman381;1232912 said:


> Nice truck Busa


thanks mossman


----------



## BlackBirdWS.6

09Busa;1233134 said:


> new truck.......yes and 1520 lbs..........doesn't even settle the bed........great traction and rear end doesn't even squat. My old truck would squat with 900 lbs in it


I got about 2-2500lbs in salt in my bed and she's just barely sitting on the base leaf spring.wesport


----------



## markmazzucco

2010 Ford F-550 Fisher 9' X-Blade Plow with minute mount. Henderson 2 1/2 yard stainless sander. The truck is all hydro







and is a pleasure to operate.http://68.142.190.30


----------



## Cam.at.Heritage

*Crane*



Jelinek61;1233077 said:


> Nice rigs. What do you use the knuckleboom crane for?


We actually end up using that quite a bit during the summer so the trucker can off load skids of pavers at sites before the crews are there. We also get sub out for doing sign work and similar things.


----------



## dieselmac99




----------



## KGRlandscapeing

dieselmac99;1233650 said:


>


get stuck or meet a city or statey at the wrong point


----------



## ajordan193




----------



## mercer_me

ajordan193;1234047 said:


>


Do you like the Fisher Xtreme V or the Western V better?


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

Western by far looks nicer and is most likely better


----------



## Brandon29

That black Ford is bada$$!!!! Looks sweet with the stainless


----------



## pitrack

DuramaxLML-42;1234159 said:


> Western by far looks nicer and is most likely better


I think he was asking the guy with one of each


----------



## ajordan193

Its hard to say which one is better. I like different things about both set-ups. I like everything about the fisher other than the minute mount system. The ultra mount on the Western is a lot faster and easier to mount especially on different terrains. The Fisher will stack at least a foot higher than the western. I know the stacking stoppers make a difference but even with the longest stoppers on my fisher it is still a stacking machine. I just wish i could make the western lift and stack as high now. I even have the smallest stops on.


----------



## Janitor_69

Hey, sorta new here just been lurking around. I finally took some pics of my truck so here they are.


----------



## dieselmac99

KGRlandscapeing;1233651 said:


> get stuck or meet a city or statey at the wrong point


statey's truck... pic was in mhd pit after a 30 hour run clearing the rt 2 gutter. msp escort...


----------



## cdahl1177

here is my new rack and lights my buddy built and put in for me.


----------



## theguynextdoor

ajordan193;1234733 said:


> Its hard to say which one is better. I like different things about both set-ups. I like everything about the fisher other than the minute mount system. The ultra mount on the Western is a lot faster and easier to mount especially on different terrains. The Fisher will stack at least a foot higher than the western. I know the stacking stoppers make a difference but even with the longest stoppers on my fisher it is still a stacking machine. I just wish i could make the western lift and stack as high now. I even have the smallest stops on.


I can't tell for sure from the picture, but the ultramount on that green ford looks like the a-frame is about to come apart. Might want to get that fixed before the snow flies.:laughing:


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

cdahl1177;1235466 said:


> here is my new rack and lights my buddy built and put in for me.


Dude, could you hook me up with one just like it for my 2011?


----------



## KevinClark

*2001 Dodge Ram 1500*









2001 Dodge Ram 1500


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

Nice setup, like the red


----------



## cdahl1177

DuramaxLML-42;1235620 said:


> Dude, could you hook me up with one just like it for my 2011?


my buddy builds them between snows. there are about 5 out there now and none of them are the same. mine is the only one you can run a tonnau cover with. he would be happy to build you one but he has to have the truck. i noticed you are in chicago so that could make it a little hard.


----------



## KevinClark

DuramaxLML-42;1235909 said:


> Nice setup, like the red


Thanks! Just got the install completed today. Plowed my drive and a few family and friends today. It worked really good. Had some issues with the install and Snow Dogg but, all and all I'm very happy with it!


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

Darn, ohwell nevermind.


----------



## sikkradd

*My Ford Big Blue*

1999 F-250 Super Duty 8 ft Meyer with wings


----------



## 09Busa

Janitor_69;1234750 said:


> Hey, sorta new here just been lurking around. I finally took some pics of my truck so here they are.


sweet truck....setup is nice. I'm a big fan of the STT's.......now I have Mastercraft Coursers on my new truck. Welcome to plow site


----------



## Moss Man

09Busa;1232452 said:


> some more pics......finished driveway that was all ice in a pouring rain. Day before had to be recoverede from ditch on side of drivewa in old truck with no studded tires.
> This truck has a digital readout for the tranny temp. Pretty cool.


Do you have any issues with overheating when driving over the road? Where do you run the plow for over the road?

I have to be pretty careful where I run mine especially when the temperature is up and mine is only a staight blade Fisher.


----------



## 09Busa

Moss Man;1236384 said:


> Do you have any issues with overheating when driving over the road? Where do you run the plow for over the road?
> 
> I have to be pretty careful where I run mine especially when the temperature is up and mine is only a staight blade Fisher.


None whatsoever.......In my 03 2500HD, I had to get the upgraded fan clutch, as mine did not have the snowplow prep package. After that, no overheating whatsoever. In my 2011, it has the snowplow prep package, which also includes the high flow grille. I run the blade up all the way, wings back, temp stays put...........I'm told that GM corrected this in 04, however not sure if they did in ones not equipped with VYU package.


----------



## Jelinek61

sikkradd;1236187 said:


> 1999 F-250 Super Duty 8 ft Meyer with wings


Are you up at silver lake in the second picture? I tried to read your location off the door of your truck but couldn't make it out.


----------



## sikkradd

ya that is at silver lake, where i like to play in the months when its not snowing!


----------



## Stan

The mother of all plow trucks! Will this do the job?


----------



## thelettuceman

Stan: Is that your daily driver?


----------



## Stan

thelettuceman;1237668 said:


> Stan: Is that your daily driver?


Soon to be and will one of fleet. Drove it yesterday, has an 8.2 Detroit with an Alison. Everything works and only has 13000 miles. Bought new by a municipal and only had one obvious purpose in life. The plow is monsterous, 7 cement blocks high.


----------



## Moss Man

Stan;1237675 said:


> Soon to be and will one of fleet. Drove it yesterday, has an 8.2 Detroit with an Alison. Everything works and only has 13000 miles. Bought new by a municipal and only had one obvious purpose in life. The plow is monsterous, 7 cement blocks high.


That is one serious plow rig, I could picture that with one of the old V-Plows on it.


----------



## JayD2

cdahl1177;1235466 said:


> here is my new rack and lights my buddy built and put in for me.


Oh.....I see another Boxer......Love Boxers...


----------



## Stan

Moss Man;1237695 said:


> That is one serious plow rig, I could picture that with one of the old V-Plows on it.


Or something like this is scary to look at in your rear view mirror


----------



## cdahl1177

JayD2;1237701 said:


> Oh.....I see another Boxer......Love Boxers...


his name is norm and he is a pretty good dog. not quite ready to be a passenger all night in the truck but i think next season he will be ready


----------



## JayD2

cdahl1177;1237806 said:


> his name is norm and he is a pretty good dog. not quite ready to be a passenger all night in the truck but i think next season he will be ready


He is a nice looking Boxer. We are looking to find a another one to add to our family this spring. We want to get one for ours to have some one to play with, little brother or sister LOL...Know any breeders?


----------



## brenster

*Here's my truck in my "hood" .. literally ..*

Here I am in McKeesport PA ... GMC K 3500 
Waiting for more snow .


----------



## BlackBirdWS.6

Trucks in nice shape for it's age, I don't see any rust. I like the newer wheels on that body style too.


----------



## brenster

Thanks ...its a great truck ...


----------



## deere615

brenster;1240683 said:


> Here I am in McKeesport PA ... GMC K 3500
> Waiting for more snow .


Dunno what you think but winter seems to be almost over to me


----------



## georgerk82

deere615;1240823 said:


> Dunno what you think but winter seems to be almost over to me


I sure hope so Im sick of plowing.


----------



## KBTConst

I'm hoping for at least 4 more small storms. Besides it's only the middle of Feb.


----------



## brenster

Just a little more might be nice ....already out of $$ that I made ...


----------



## Moss Man

It seemed good having at least one day of each week with a decent income.

One storm a week.


----------



## mercer_me

Moss Man;1241185 said:


> It seemed good having at least one day of each week with a decent income.
> 
> One storm a week.


This going over a week between storms sucks. I'm ready for more snow.


----------



## georgerk82

For 60 days straight we averaged snow every 3 days, I have a total of around 30 pushes so im ready for spring lol.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

brenster;1240810 said:


> Thanks ...its a great truck ...


Love the truck but i hate the looks of those style mirrors


----------



## Greenstar lawn

deere615;1240823 said:


> Dunno what you think but winter seems to be almost over to me


Yeah it might seem over here with temps reaching into 50's by the weeks end, but i live in Michigan and we can get snow into April. This little glitch that we are having now only lets me get done with mulch needed maintenance


----------



## cdahl1177

JayD2;1237878 said:


> He is a nice looking Boxer. We are looking to find a another one to add to our family this spring. We want to get one for ours to have some one to play with, little brother or sister LOL...Know any breeders?


we got him from a breeder in central ohio. i think its called last chance boxers. the were really easy to deal with and we have no problems with norm. i would have no problem getting another dog from them


----------



## mossman381

deere615;1240823 said:


> Dunno what you think but winter seems to be almost over to me


I figure maybe 1 or 2 more plowable snows here


----------



## deere615

Yeah temps may reach 60 here this week I think thursdays high is 58. I wouldnt mind a few more small events this month either. havent had much this month


----------



## Lux Lawn

cdahl1177;1235466 said:


> here is my new rack and lights my buddy built and put in for me.


What part of Ohio you from.

Nice looking truck & Boxer.


----------



## sld92e_23

*My new 7'6" fisher ss x-blade*


----------



## mercer_me

sld92e_23;1243589 said:


>


That Xblade and Tundra looks great. How does the Tundra handle the Xblade? Do you have any fron suspencion modifications?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

I agree with at least 1-2 more pushable snows. LOOK at the weather for the 21 thru 25 of Feb Looks like it could bring a pushable snow as long as it stays on trac where it is now Just have to watch closleyThumbs Up OH YEAH ALMOST FORGOT NICE FISHER MERCER . I hope to get a new SS 8.5 Vee for next season


----------



## sld92e_23

my truck handles it well...I had a 3" lift installed previously...but I added the front timbren kit for the added plow weight.



mercer_me;1243608 said:


> That Xblade and Tundra looks great. How does the Tundra handle the Xblade? Do you have any fron suspencion modifications?


----------



## Burkartsplow

Man that SS fisher is sure nice and shiney!


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

georgerk82;1240870 said:


> I sure hope so Im sick of plowing.


You sinner... Theres a special place in hell for you Mr...


----------



## georgerk82

DuramaxLML-42;1243868 said:


> You sinner... Theres a special place in hell for you Mr...


Thats a little extreme dont ya think?


----------



## KBTConst

DuramaxLML-42;1243868 said:


> You sinner... Theres a special place in hell for you Mr...





georgerk82;1243940 said:


> Thats a little extreme dont ya think?


I think he was joking around didn't you see the smile on his face when he said it?Thumbs Up


----------



## mercer_me

sld92e_23;1243701 said:


> my truck handles it well...I had a 3" lift installed previously...but I added the front timbren kit for the added plow weight.


What was the reason for trading the SD for an Xblade?


----------



## sld92e_23

Well, I took on a lot more jobs this year...my LD was not cutting it and I also figured Id sell it while it was in good shape...Plus, I just love the stainless and the no rust factor , and its still a 7'6" but now its 31" tall which will help a lot doing parking lots



mercer_me;1244067 said:


> What was the reason for trading the SD for an Xblade?


----------



## ctd992500

*My 99 2500 ctd*

Here is a pic of my 99 Ram 2500 4x4 111k miles on her. Their is more pics in the dodge forum.


----------



## Nick Estes

im in a tough situation sold my crew cab yesterday and now we have a storm coming. looks like i will be driving one of the bosses trucks this time. Looking to get a cummins or a 7.3 powerstroke. does anyone no of any for sale in michigan


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

I have no clue... look on ebay


----------



## Nick Estes

i have that and craigslist. i felt happy got 12k outta a 02 with 110k miles with all plow stuff removed


----------



## boxerplowing

cdahl1177;1235466 said:


> here is my new rack and lights my buddy built and put in for me.


i want that bumper on my chev!!!


----------



## cdahl1177

Lux Lawn;1242186 said:


> What part of Ohio you from.
> 
> Nice looking truck & Boxer.


thanks lux, i am in the twinsburg, hudson, streetsboro area.


----------



## cdahl1177

boxerplowing;1247980 said:


> i want that bumper on my chev!!!


i would tell you where i got it if i knew. i bought the truck used from nevada and it came with it


----------



## weareweird69

new one from last nights 9" snow fall!


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

You lucky SOB!!! Were on another dry spell here in the chi-town area...


----------



## weareweird69

It was 70* two days ago!!!


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

Oh, well that sucks... Still 9" is pretty freakn sweet


----------



## firelwn82

weareweird69;1250064 said:


> new one from last nights 9" snow fall!


I miss my truck looking like that. Instead it now looks like swiss cheese.... Thanks a million rust... I HATE YOU....


----------



## weareweird69

DuramaxLML-42;1250476 said:


> Oh, well that sucks... Still 9" is pretty freakn sweet


Yeah, it came in 11 hours time. I was out alllll night lol



firelwn82;1250484 said:


> I miss my truck looking like that. Instead it now looks like swiss cheese.... Thanks a million rust... I HATE YOU....


I have found a way to combat the rust! it takes a little cutting, and a little metal prep though lol


----------



## firelwn82

weareweird69;1250508 said:


> I have found a way to combat the rust! it takes a little cutting, and a little metal prep though lol


Yeah it's a little late for that. Have to start replacing panels now... fenders, cab corners, bed, radiator support.... Its all not very pretty..


----------



## weareweird69

Oh i know what you mean, my 82 is so bad, it needs a frame...


----------



## Gix1k4

I did a little upgrading this week.

Went from this.....









To this...


----------



## mercer_me

Very nice upgrade. How do you like the Xtreme V?


----------



## Gix1k4

mercer_me;1254705 said:


> Very nice upgrade. How do you like the Xtreme V?


Haven't had a chance to use it yet, but so far, the hook-up is way easier, and the hydraulics are much faster than the blade it replaced. I'm still tweaking the adjustments on it though. I'm having a bit of a hard time getting it set up so that the whole blade stays touching the ground through its entire range of motion, from scoop to vee. I bought it on a skid, then assembled and installed it myself.


----------



## mercer_me

Gix1k4;1254712 said:


> Haven't had a chance to use it yet, but so far, the hook-up is way easier, and the hydraulics are much faster than the blade it replaced. I'm still tweaking the adjustments on it though. I'm having a bit of a hard time getting it set up so that the whole blade stays touching the ground through its entire range of motion, from scoop to vee. I bought it on a skid, then assembled and installed it myself.


The MM2 is a great system IMO. I have heard that them Xtreme Vs can be a pain to get so the whole blade is flat on the ground.


----------



## paradiseviews

*Snow Plow and truck pictures*

Ford f350 superduty diesel 8ft box with a tuner kit






you can check out my snow removal section at http://www.paradiseviewslandscaping.com


----------



## Gix1k4

mercer_me;1254705 said:


> Very nice upgrade. How do you like the Xtreme V?


Had a chance to use it today for about 5 hours......What a difference. Going from a full trip plow to the trip edge does take some getting used to. Scrapes to the asphalt, and it saved me about an hour over the course of my run. I'm thinking that I made a good choice, time will tell.


----------



## mercer_me

Gix1k4;1255618 said:


> Going from a full trip plow to the trip edge does take some getting used to.


Ya, I bet it does. But, you will love the trip edge, it's alot better.


----------



## carena70

*New Member Here*

I think this site is great and happy to be apart of it...Thanks and enjoy the pics of our equipment


----------



## thelettuceman

Thumbs up on the 3 pieces of equipment. Welcome to the site.


----------



## mercer_me

carena70;1262805 said:


> I think this site is great and happy to be apart of it...Thanks and enjoy the pics of our equipment


How do you like that Fisher HT?


----------



## Shaw

carena70;1262805 said:


> I think this site is great and happy to be apart of it...Thanks and enjoy the pics of our equipment


Very nice equipment. I loving off the ford. What year is it 95-97?. Very very clean. I always wanted a dump like yours. There hard to come around by.


----------



## bartdude

My 2006 F350



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## carena70

Thanks I am enjoying all the pics and info


----------



## carena70

The Fisher HT was installed on 3/8/2011 so haven't use it to plow yet but it looks nice and easy as hell to mount and dismount. I will update site after first snowfall use...I am in Delaware so will probaly be next season.


----------



## carena70

Shaw;1263616 said:


> Very nice equipment. I loving off the ford. What year is it 95-97?. Very very clean. I always wanted a dump like yours. There hard to come around by.


Its a 1993 F-Super Duty 2 wheel drive with 19120 orginal miles and it have a 7.4 liter gas motor and with that salt spreader loaded with salt it will push any amount of snow we get here in Delaware. Only thing except nomal maintainance we had to do to it was last year the whole frame from cab back, gas tanks, shocks, dump bed floor, brake lines and wiring had to be redone because of all the salt damage...but not it looks good as new...


----------



## mercer_me

carena70;1264057 said:


> The Fisher HT was installed on 3/8/2011 so haven't use it to plow yet but it looks nice and easy as hell to mount and dismount. I will update site after first snowfall use...I am in Delaware so will probaly be next season.


Good luck with it............


----------



## weareweird69

Heres some newer ones of my trucks...

the 96 with a 7.3 in the bed, rode like a cadillac lol


















AND, they are calling for 3-6" of snow, and its gonna be a wet, heavy snow too... Filled up the 96 before the gas went up 10 cents a gallon, and put the plow back on. She's ready to go!


----------



## weareweird69

New ones of my powerstroke

























Notice anything different inside? haha


----------



## randomb0b123

wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy too much time


----------



## mossman381

I really like that front bumper.


----------



## weareweird69

randomb0b123;1264491 said:


> wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy too much time


You dont know the half of it lol im unemployed, so I have lots of time, but it only took me an hour to change the wheel and make it all work 

More of my free time...











mossman381;1264494 said:


> I really like that front bumper.


Thank ya, I love it, its smooth, and flows with the truck


----------



## randomb0b123

ok being serious here not trying to make fun of you or your nice truck, but if your unemployed how and why are you making all these not cheap upgrades to your truck?


----------



## weareweird69

The wheel I had, and the climate control was last year. I have a seasonal job, and buy stuff thru the summer, and install it all in the winter when im unemployed...


----------



## randomb0b123

oooo that makes sense then haha


----------



## weareweird69

Yup lol I get that alot, so no offense taken. Hence why I plow snow in the winter!


----------



## wideout

Are those dodge rims on that ford?


----------



## weareweird69

Nope, 06 F250 wheels


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

weareweird69;1264488 said:


> Heres some newer ones of my trucks...
> 
> the 96 with a 7.3 in the bed, rode like a cadillac lol
> 
> That engine for the truck or an expensive ballast??? LOL


----------



## weareweird69

Lol. It was an investment. Bought it cheap and sold parts out of it


----------



## David 06 Ranger

weareweird69;1264488 said:


> Heres some newer ones of my trucks...
> 
> the 96 with a 7.3 in the bed, rode like a cadillac lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND, they are calling for 3-6" of snow, and its gonna be a wet, heavy snow too... Filled up the 96 before the gas went up 10 cents a gallon, and put the plow back on. She's ready to go!


I don't think I've ever seen a better sight. :salute:


----------



## weareweird69

Thank ya, everyone loves that truck lol


----------



## VIPHGM

weareweird69;1264795 said:


> Nope, 06 F250 wheels


how did you get those wheels to fit? I thought that the bolt pattern was different? did they just fit right up? let me know i am real interested in changing my 97 to a newer set


----------



## weareweird69

I swapped in 2006 Axles and Suspension


----------



## VIPHGM

nice... truck looks real good!!!... ive got a 97 f350 cc in red and a 96 f450 reg cab both are powerstrokes... i just had a worker crash the 96 and it needs a new front end... so instead i think i am going to pull the motor and rebuild/ overhaul it since its only got 120,xxx on it... fit it up real nice... and put it in my 97 cc that has 212 in.... I think i am going to take the F450 axles and suspension and put it on the f350 since the axles are 10 lug.... i kind of want to make the 97 a four wheel drive... but it sounds pricey


----------



## weareweird69

Thanks! It was about 3-4 days worth of work lol

And yours Sounds like a lot of work too haha... You need a new transmission output shaft, and the tailshaft housing, and the transfer case etc etc.

That sucks about the 450, what are you going to do with that truck then?


----------



## VIPHGM

weareweird69;1266113 said:


> Thanks! It was about 3-4 days worth of work lol
> 
> And yours Sounds like a lot of work too haha... You need a new transmission output shaft, and the tailshaft housing, and the transfer case etc etc.
> 
> That sucks about the 450, what are you going to do with that truck then?


im not sure yet... the damage was to the hood, both fenders, front clip, bummer and right corner of the sub frame, but the fenders wrinkled the door skins... engine is 100% except for the radiator and fan shout... i was thinking about pulling the motor and trans to keep on hand for my 97, keep the fuel tanks and change over the axles but i have no clue what i am going to do with the frame and cab yet...


----------



## VIPHGM

give me a minute ill upload a picture from my phone


----------



## VIPHGM

1996 F450 damage.... truck had 120,xxx original miles


----------



## VIPHGM

so you seem pretty knowledgeable... i have a few questions... 

1. Can/ is it possible to switch my rear front and rear axles over from my 450 to my 350 
2. i want to install a new down pipe from the turbo what is a good size to do?
3. i really wanted to do stacks but because my 105 gallon external diesel tank is in the bed i dont want to run stacks and also in the winter i run a cap on the bed... so i want to do under truck exhaust but drop it out before the rear axle... do i delete my cat or muffler or both? what would give me the best sound but good mpg on the truck? 
4. if i was to do a programmer what would be the best on to use for a 97 7.3L thats currently stock


----------



## weareweird69

Willing to sell some things off it???

1. You cant swap the rear axles, Cab And Chassis trucks have different spring perch widths, you'd have to remove the perches, and re-weld new ones on.

2. The biggest you can go is 3" www.cptrucks.com has always been good to me, give him a call, his name is Paul.

3. Delete the cat and muffler, both are un-needed really. Id do a 5" tip before the rear tire if that is what you are going for.

4. DO NOT buy an EDGE. However, ive had good luck with DP Tuner, and Tony Wildman, once again, talk to Paul, he can help you out here for sure.


----------



## duraplow

09Busa,
Is that Albany Ave Garage in Kingston, NY?


----------



## hillbillydeluxe

07 ram 2500 and 08 f250


----------



## huskerfan523

new rims and tires, havent mounted the plow up, I'll probably have to put the stockers back on next fall-2004 2500 hemi 7.5 western pro with wings


----------



## hillbillydeluxe

oh wow that trucks looks so Good. Details? tire size? leveling kit?


----------



## randomb0b123

hillbilly deluxe you sitting in that parking lot on pearl at that car accesory place?


----------



## huskerfan523

3in supercoils, 3in block in rear without factory spacers, 325/65r18 (35x13) terra's


----------



## hillbillydeluxe

Im at Dairy Queen at Ridge and Pearl... Finish line is right next door.......


----------



## PlowMan03

Bought a new truck last week. It is a 2007 Chevy 2500HD with 40k on the clock, has the 6.0 in it, 8' Fisher plow. Got a good deal on it I think.


----------



## Brandon29

Look at all the dodges pulling those invisible trailers....

jk Good looking trucks


----------



## cfdeng7

weareweird69;1266368 said:


> Willing to sell some things off it???
> 
> 1. You cant swap the rear axles, Cab And Chassis trucks have different spring perch widths, you'd have to remove the perches, and re-weld new ones on.
> 
> 2. The biggest you can go is 3" www.cptrucks.com has always been good to me, give him a call, his name is Paul.
> 
> 3. Delete the cat and muffler, both are un-needed really. Id do a 5" tip before the rear tire if that is what you are going for.
> 
> 4. DO NOT buy an EDGE. However, ive had good luck with DP Tuner, and Tony Wildman, once again, talk to Paul, he can help you out here for sure.


x2 on that. ditch the muffler and cat run 3 in downpipe to 4 inch out behind the rear wheel (stock location). i wouldnt run it under the bed covers everything underneath in soot eventually and you will look like a coal miner within 5 min of working on something under the truck. and custom tunes from dp tuner or tony wildman are by far the best tunes you can get for a 7.3. and ya edges make power at the cost of eatting your trans.


----------



## Shaw

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Half of the fleet


----------



## PrimoSR

weareweird69;1264488 said:


> Heres some newer ones of my trucks...
> 
> the 96 with a 7.3 in the bed, rode like a cadillac lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND, they are calling for 3-6" of snow, and its gonna be a wet, heavy snow too... Filled up the 96 before the gas went up 10 cents a gallon, and put the plow back on. She's ready to go!


That truck is awesome, I would love to have an F350 like that!


----------



## weareweird69

Thank ya! I always wanted a blue one  haha


----------



## 1994yj

New wheels and tires!
22" Helo wheels with 285 50 22 Nitto tires


----------



## PrimoSR

1994yj;1269884 said:


> New wheels and tires!
> 22" Helo wheels with 285 50 22 Nitto tires


Not exactly my thing but the truck does look good! Is that your house in the background? I want a 'log cabin' so bad, the wife is still veto-ing that one. :realmad:


----------



## 1994yj

thats actually my Grams house. I love that place would love my own someday as well.


----------



## mossman381

1994yj;1269884 said:


> New wheels and tires!
> 22" Helo wheels with 285 50 22 Nitto tires


Any clearance issues with them 22's?


----------



## 1994yj

At just befor full turn both directions they just rub. Its from the offset on these wheels because they do stick out a lil bit more.


----------



## Tuke

05 Silverado 2500 HD 8100 w/ Allison Tranny - Fisher 8.5 EZ-V plow - Buyers TGS01b tailgate spreader


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

Nice truck!!! I finally got my lightbar mounted, updated truck pictures... (Summer tires and wheels on)


----------



## mossman381

Looks good except those highway tires. Need some BFG's for those 20's.


----------



## mercer_me

Tuke;1271912 said:


> 05 Silverado 2500 HD 8100 w/ Allison Tranny - Fisher 8.5 EZ-V plow - Buyers TGS01b tailgate spreader


That is alot of snow. Nice truck and plow. It must be so nice to have a V plow.


----------



## TNLC

DuramaxLML-42;1272534 said:


> Nice truck!!! I finally got my lightbar mounted, updated truck pictures... (Summer tires and wheels on)


Nice truck. Who makes that rack that your lightbar is mounted to? I like it!


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

TNLC;1272590 said:


> Nice truck. Who makes that rack that your lightbar is mounted to? I like it!


Highway products, its costly though!!! Fair warning


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

mossman381;1272580 said:


> Looks good except those highway tires. Need some BFG's for those 20's.


Yah i would but im going to put Mud terrains on when i need new tires. This guy likes to go offroad!!! I bought the rims/tires because i didnt want to run the expensive BFGs in the summer and have to replace them every year, i dont need to replace $1500.00 worth of tires annually... Plus, I'll need the money for my tuner and pipe, that DPF and EGR are going bye bye!!!. And the money for a tranny build up and some other stuff that ill need to keep the EGTs down will run another couple very pretty and very shinny pennies if you follow me LOL


----------



## mossman381

DuramaxLML-42;1272596 said:


> Yah i would but im going to put Mud terrains on when i need new tires. This guy likes to go offroad!!! I bought the rims/tires because i didnt want to run the expensive BFGs in the summer and have to replace them every year, i dont need to replace $1500.00 worth of tires annually... Plus, I'll need the money for my tuner and pipe, that DPF and EGR are going bye bye!!!. And the money for a tranny build up and some other stuff that ill need to keep the EGTs down will run another couple very pretty and very shinny pennies if you follow me LOL


I got my 285 BFG's for around $900 locally. And they where delivered next day. I know mine are 17's, but 18's should not cost that much more. The mud tires will wear out even faster than the T/A's.

I am seriously considering a new truck. What kind of real world milage are you getting out of the new diesel?


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

9-10 MPG. In the summer, itll get more due to winter blend diesel.


----------



## randomb0b123

holy awful mileage!!!!!! is alot of that due to leadfoot? wow thats disappointing im glad i have an old diesel with no emissions


----------



## The PuSher MaN

randomb0b123;1272659 said:


> holy awful mileage!!!!!! is alot of that due to leadfoot? wow thats disappointing im glad i have an old diesel with no emissions


You got to consider #1 winter fuel #2 He has a plow on the truck and #3 the motor isn't broke in yet. I bet during the summer driving empty he'll be up in the 14 range.


----------



## mossman381

DuramaxLML-42;1272657 said:


> 9-10 MPG. In the summer, itll get more due to winter blend diesel.


Is that what the dash is telling you? And are you doing mostly city driving right now? Not very appealing mileage at all.


----------



## dieseld

Mossman, huge price difference between the 16-17" and the 18-20" tire.


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

Yes. And Im doing abit of both. It gets like 5-7MPG when im hauling a 10,000lbs trailor aswell. The mileage is soo ******, ive complained to my dealorship but they could give two ****s... They just told me that thats what should be expected. 

No worries though, im eventually getting a tuner and an exhaust! They can kiss my a** if they think im putting up with that bs system!!!


----------



## Tuke

DuramaxLML-42;1272657 said:


> 9-10 MPG. In the summer, itll get more due to winter blend diesel.


I get better gas mileage than that with my 8.1 gas motor, My father in law gets about 18 mpg empty in a 08 with a duramax. I wouldnt be happy with what you're getting either. Hardly makes it worth buying a deisel.


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

Yah, it gets about 7-9 when i have the plow and ballast on. I have about 1800lbs of ballast and a 820lbs plow. Had absolutely no problem plowing 6ft snow drifts in the blizzard. Hell in some areas it was straight up 3 ft of snow.


----------



## weareweird69

Welcome to DPF's and emissions controls. Youll NEVER get any better than what your getting now, until you chip it, and kill the DPF and such.

Thats why I will stick to my 7.3.


But, nice truck! I still dont like what they did with the new wheels and stuff. 8 x 180mm bolt pattern.


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

But, nice truck! I still dont like what they did with the new wheels and stuff. 8 x 180mm bolt pattern.[/QUOTE]

GM did it because people were buying the basic steel rims to cut down costs from the dealorship and went online and bought rims that were several years old that still fit the trucks. Its all about money. I own both the 18" and 20" rims. Personally, i like the 18"s better with the whitewall BFG A/Ts


----------



## weareweird69

Yeah, their reasoning was "they can haul more" lol

Which is BS to me. But what you said is the REAL reason


----------



## mossman381

It is cheaper to get the aluminum rims put on at the factory. I believe it is a $300 option. You can't get a good set for under $400. The bolt pattern for the new wheels has somthing to do with making it stronger. Anyway washed my truck today and it was still clean by the time I got home so I took some pics.


----------



## weareweird69

Looks good man!


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

Oh ****, that reminds me!!! 2012 chevy 1500 Duramaxs!!!


----------



## weareweird69

Proof of it?


----------



## chevyman51

weareweird69;1273075 said:


> Proof of it?


http://www.leftlanenews.com/chevrolet-silverado-diesel.html


----------



## mossman381

They have been talking about it for years. It is a smaller motor with less power. If they don't get any better mileage than the current diesel it will fail. And if it costs too much more than the gas it will fail. GM doesn't do much thinking anymore


----------



## weareweird69

That was way back in 2008, all 1/2 ton diesels have been forgotten and put on the shelf due to fuel prices and economy


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

GM is stupid if they dont put the 6.6L in that b****. Reason and only reason, its been used for 11 years!!!


----------



## BlackBirdWS.6

GM won't set the bar by introducing a 1/2 ton diesel. Someone else will do it and then they'll play catch up, and putting a 6.6 in a 1/2 ton would be a giant waste.


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

I was only trying to kid around...


----------



## BlackBirdWS.6

oops :whistling:


----------



## patlalandebutt

i think all manufactuers have done there part to release a 1/2 ton diesel, just haven't actually produced it. just think about it, Mercedez-Benz, and Volwagon, Jeep Grand Cherrokes, and many more have, and for many previous years been producing Diesel engine cars, and SUV's why can't they throw a Diesel in a 1/2 ton truck, expecting it to get better fuel millage. 
Although i can think of many ways this idea of the 1/2 ton diesel failing, i think its a good idea.


----------



## CGM Inc.

patlalandebutt;1273633 said:


> i think all manufactuers have done there part to release a 1/2 ton diesel, just haven't actually produced it. just think about it, Mercedez-Benz, and Volwagon, Jeep Grand Cherrokes, and many more have, and for many previous years been producing Diesel engine cars, and SUV's why can't they throw a Diesel in a 1/2 ton truck, expecting it to get better fuel millage.
> Although i can think of many ways this idea of the 1/2 ton diesel failing, i think its a good idea.


Jeep just discontinued the diesel GC at least in Canada.
North Americans don't seam to like the diesel thought to much.

It's usually European immigrants that buy the diesel.

I buy a 1/2 ton diesel tomorrow.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

FYI Everyone has scraped their diesels into smaller trucks as of the beginning of last year. It was in a diesel power mag.


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

I personally believe that if GM were to release a 4.5L V8 duramax for 1500 series trucks, the F-150 sales would plummet. GM needs to do this before someone else does. Though, do remember, diesels go farthe longer and do not need as much attentions and repairs as gassers do as time goes on. $$$ all about returning customers for repairs. The dealors need some way to make money


----------



## jaudet71

*New 2011 Silerado and Fisher plow*

This is my new yard truck. 2011 Silverado K1500 LT with Z71 appearance pkg, all star edition pkg and the convenience pkg. Fisher SD 7.6'. 
I included one of the notch in the fascia and was able to keep my hooks. Picture with snow taken April fools day.
I went with the SD plow over the HT because of all the comments about the two made on this site. Plus I have always had a chain lift and wanted to keep it mainstream and simple.
Enjoy.


----------



## mossman381

Nice truck. I modified my mounts so that I could keep my tow hooks. Without them really nothing to put a chain or strap on.


----------



## mercer_me

jaudet71;1274869 said:


> This is my new yard truck. 2011 Silverado K1500 LT with Z71 appearance pkg, all star edition pkg and the convenience pkg. Fisher SD 7.6'.
> I included one of the notch in the fascia and was able to keep my hooks. Picture with snow taken April fools day.
> I went with the SD plow over the HT because of all the comments about the two made on this site. Plus I have always had a chain lift and wanted to keep it mainstream and simple.
> Enjoy.


Nice truck and plow. Good choice on the plow. The SD is alot better plow then the HT IMO.


----------



## Brian Yaroch

*my plow rig*

Hi, guys.
This is my first post of my plow set up. Started out as a Meyer Custom Classic that I took off 80's something Dodge, plow was shot. I took skin off blade, sand blasted and pivot pins and tubes. I put new nose pieces on A frame and shortened the frame. I put a piece of 90" x 30" 3/4 plastic on. I bought an E60 pump and mounting carton and lift frame from Ford Super Duty for $250. I cut it up to fit my truck which is a '92 GMC that use to be my daily driver. The truck has a new GM long block rebuilt trans and rear end, it isn't worth anything to someone else so I decided to make it a plow truck. The truck pushes snow very well for what it is.
Attached Images


----------



## jaudet71

The dealer took one look and said I would be able to keep the hooks. Maybe the way Fisher is... or that model of push plate.

Thanks Mercer Me. I almost went with the HT. When I said half ton.... the dealer reached for the HT brochure. I said no way, too much negative feedback on plowsite.com.


----------



## Brian Yaroch

Hi, guys.
This is my first post of my plow set up. Started out as a Meyer Custom Classic that I took off 80's something Dodge, plow was shot. I took skin off blade, sand blasted and pivot pins and tubes. I put new nose pieces on A frame and shortened the frame. I put a piece of 90" x 30" 3/4 plastic on. I bought an E60 pump and mounting carton and lift frame from Ford Super Duty for $250. I cut it up to fit my truck which is a '92 GMC that use to be my daily driver. The truck has a new GM long block rebuilt trans and rear end, it isn't worth anything to someone else so I decided to make it a plow truck. The truck pushes snow very well for what it is.


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

I love the 90's GM 1500 model trucks, they look awesome. Nice truck and welcome to the world or snow


----------



## CGM Inc.

Brian Yaroch;1275244 said:


> Hi, guys.
> This is my first post of my plow set up. Started out as a Meyer Custom Classic that I took off 80's something Dodge, plow was shot. I took skin off blade, sand blasted and pivot pins and tubes. I put new nose pieces on A frame and shortened the frame. I put a piece of 90" x 30" 3/4 plastic on. I bought an E60 pump and mounting carton and lift frame from Ford Super Duty for $250. I cut it up to fit my truck which is a '92 GMC that use to be my daily driver. The truck has a new GM long block rebuilt trans and rear end, it isn't worth anything to someone else so I decided to make it a plow truck. The truck pushes snow very well for what it is.


I have a 85' that got a 95' body on it that will get scrapped very soon, the 94 is just getting new panels frm a flawless 97' donor truck. If you can keep them running they make you $$$


----------



## mercer_me

jaudet71;1275243 said:


> The dealer took one look and said I would be able to keep the hooks. Maybe the way Fisher is... or that model of push plate.
> 
> Thanks Mercer Me. I almost went with the HT. When I said half ton.... the dealer reached for the HT brochure. I said no way, too much negative feedback on plowsite.com.


They had to take my tow hooks off my Tundra when they put my plow on.

When I got my SD, I asked the dealer about the HT and he said that he would sell me one but, the SD is ALOT better plow. He said if I'm plowing more then a 20 to 30 foot driveway that the HT is not for me. I'm very glad I took his advice, I like my SD besides the poly cutting edge. The next cutting edge is going to be a steel one.


----------



## ABES

Not a fancy or new truck and plow but she still plows really well


----------



## ABES

1 more.....


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

I saw a dodge dealorship with a western HT plow on a ram 1500 and it was bent on the right corner. Must've hit something and it bent it instead of tripping over the obstacle. Ive heard alot of stuff about them. 

Hey, just looking for a second opinion, i have a western 8ft contractor pro plus and i was wondering about going to a 8.6" poly mvp plus. Is it worth it?


----------



## FISHERBOY

*My truck april 1*

Thumbs Up JUST A QUICK PIC ON APRIL 1, NOT ALOT OF SNOW BUT IT WAS STILL FUN


----------



## randomb0b123

got this nice ballast weight for 500 not bad. never been dumped before yesterday.


----------



## Rain Man

not bad for 500


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

Truck looks great. Lightbar possiblity?


----------



## randomb0b123

have an led one that just suction cups to the roof i took it off since it wont be plowing for a while now


----------



## weareweird69

Had to put it to work the one day. lol










And, my 82 is finally done. 









And its final home until I can get the other truck stripped. Poor thing


----------



## randomb0b123

broken spring means the end of the truck? its got the only good motor ford ever made you cant stop 4.9s!


----------



## weareweird69

randomb0b123;1279470 said:


> broken spring means the end of the truck? its got the only good motor ford ever made you cant stop 4.9s!


End of me driving it at least.

The truck will live on, with a new frame and suspension when I get time to tear the donor down.  The 82 will never die. I refuse to sell it, because it will end up in a scrap yard after its bought.


----------



## Rain Man

the toilet or the truck?


----------



## weareweird69

The toilet is slated for land fill lol


----------



## BigBoyBob

Feel almost ashamed after looking at some of the trucks here but oh well. Not the most ideal but it gets the job done and I can still haul the kids in it.


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

You should never be ashamed of your plow. My mother plowed in a suburban. Nice plow truck!!!


----------



## hardwoodcd

I always thought that a suburban would be a perfect plow vehicle with a matress in the back! All my accounts are over an hour from my house and that is while the roads are good.


----------



## Brian Yaroch

that is a nice burban looks like its unstoppable


----------



## Landcare - Mont

most of the fleet used on our municipal contracts


----------



## Landcare - Mont

the parking-lot fleet


----------



## ejb40

weareweird69;1279449 said:


> Had to put it to work the one day. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, my 82 is finally done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And its final home until I can get the other truck stripped. Poor thing


man luv that 350 u have


----------



## weareweird69

Thank you. I try to keep them nice But, only time will will get to them. sadly.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

yep, she is naked now!


----------



## weareweird69

Whys that?


----------



## snocrete

2011 f350...............


----------



## mercer_me

snocrete;1281022 said:


> 2011 f350...............


Nice truck. What are you going to hang off the front?


----------



## snocrete

mercer_me;1281131 said:


> Nice truck. What are you going to hang off the front?


Thanks! Probably a Western Wideout.


----------



## randomb0b123

just got this 86 s10, showroom condition as you can see in the pics


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

Did you get some money off for the scuff on the fender???


----------



## Rain Man

There's a Guy a couple pictures up thats throwing away the toilet in the picture, you can put the toilet in the back of that truck, then you would have a porta-potty.


----------



## randomb0b123

it has EXCELLENT bed drainage so that would probably work pretty good, and thats not a scuff on the fender you see, that is a vent for the left front tire, not nearly as effective as the vents for the rear tires though


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

Hahahaha win!!!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

My powerstroke


----------



## Stik208

Looks great. All damaged fixed??????


----------



## mercer_me

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;1284468 said:


> My powerstroke


The truck is looking good LJ. How do you like that 7.3 Power Stroke?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

I love the 7.3 I get around 20-21mpg awesome power! I put a TS 6 pos chip in it with the positions stock, high idle, 50hp, 75hp, 100hp, and 140+ hp. Awesome truck I love it. Gonna have to sell the 03 now to buy another diesel!


----------



## patlalandebutt

that truck is awesome. i want one exactly like that. I love the look of the long bed extended cab!


----------



## randomb0b123

patlalandebutt;1284557 said:


> that truck is awesome. i want one exactly like that. I love the look of the long bed extended cab!


you wont however love manuvering it =[


----------



## CGM Inc.

randomb0b123;1284656 said:


> you wont however love manuvering it =[


X2 my school bus turns on a dime! Mega Cab short box with 160" wheelbase.
I just stick to the big places


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

my diesel has a 158" wheelbase and it turns awesomely! just as good as my ext cab short bed ford


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs




----------



## mossman381

What happened to the chevy?????


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

oppurtunity came to buy this so i bought it. and I had 4 trucks and a car in the driveway so I said ill sell the chevy even tho i loved it so much and ill stay all ford.


----------



## thesnowman269

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;1284713 said:


>


I think its funny how you only take pictures of the good side haha


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

thesnowman269;1284885 said:


> I think its funny how you only take pictures of the good side haha


well ya everyone seen the bad side so why show it all the time haha


----------



## Stik208

So I take it its not all fixed?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

Stik208;1284912 said:


> So I take it its not all fixed?


I put the new front fender on it the front door is straight the hood is straight. I am looking for a bed side currently. and I am waiting for my back door to come in.


----------



## FuturePilot4u

BigBoyBob;1279730 said:


> Feel almost ashamed after looking at some of the trucks here but oh well. Not the most ideal but it gets the job done and I can still haul the kids in it.


I have a suburban and put cooper tires on it and let me tell you they are unstopable!!!! I bet they go better than any pic up with all the weight in the back! I get through 6-7 inches in 2wd fairly easy


----------



## mercer_me

My Dad and I was setting up a Turkey hunting blinde in my Grandfather's pature a few weaks ago so I took a couple pictures of the Tundra. It now has around 15,500 and both my Dad and I are very happy with it. The only thing I don't like about it is the push plates are kinda low to the ground. I tried to talk my Dad into putting a leveling kit in it but, he won't. It's getting new tires this fall and that will help some. I think he is going to put 285General Grabber AT2s on it but, he hasn't made up his mind yet.


----------



## RAW Details




----------



## mossman381

Nice pics RAW


----------



## Shaw

1997 Ford F250 HD With 157,000KM. It was a former Toronto Hydro truck. I love it. It just needs little things. I m gonna probably get a western v-plow


----------



## randomb0b123

i hope dana 60 is included in the little things it needs is it a 351 or 460


----------



## Willman940

randomb0b123;1287027 said:


> i hope dana 60 is included in the little things it needs is it a 351 or 460


Its a Dana 50


----------



## randomb0b123

yes i figured i was wondering if you were going to upgrade it?


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

Added a spring to my truck, its now a one ton!!! Ill have pics up soon!


----------



## mercer_me

I bought a 2002 Chevy 1500 4x4 4.8L reg. cab long box with 66,000 miles on it. I'm still undesided if I'm going to plow with it. The Tundra plows great but, my Dad doesn't want me plowing any driveways except mine, my grand parents, my cousin and the driveway at my house lot. If I do put a plow on it my plan is to use my Dad's SD. Then I will probly just have the Tundra as a back up untill I sell this truck. Then I will put my Dad's SD back on the Tundra. I also might buy a 7.5' HD for the Tundra if I find a good deal on one. But, like I said I'm not sure on my plan yet, I have over a year to decide what I'm going to do since I'm going to be in college this Winter.


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

Nice truck mercer, hows the power of the 4.8l?


----------



## mercer_me

DuramaxLML-42;1287460 said:


> Nice truck mercer, hows the power of the 4.8l?


I have never driven a truck with a 5.3 very much so I can't realy compare the 4.8 to the 5.3. But, I think the 4.8 has good power. I pulled my Dad's 6'9"x12' utility trailer with my 2004 Arctic Cat 500 and 320lb of lime the other day and it hauled it great. The 4.8 seams to have plenty of power. I think it will make a good truck to plow driveways with. The Tundra's 4.6 has more power but, the 4.8 holds its own.


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

is the 4.8 a V8 or V6?


----------



## mercer_me

DuramaxLML-42;1287466 said:


> is the 4.8 a V8 or V6?


The 4.8 is a V8 the 4.3 is a V6. I test drove a GMC 1500 with a 4.3 and it was nutless. I would never buy a full size truck with a V6.


----------



## randomb0b123

v8 4.3 is the v6


----------



## 91AK250

some new pics of the truck, clearing out the back yard at my grandparents...got her stuck


























have done a few mods to the excursion also


----------



## weareweird69

How do you like that V10?


----------



## 91AK250

absolutely love it! its my 3rd V10 excursion and i love them all. plenty of power, decent MPGs and reliable as hell.


----------



## FDRHITCHES

*it's called ALL NEW!*

just gotta love this new truck - clean, fresh smelling and the plow is spotless!


----------



## BlackBirdWS.6

New wheels, tint, and blacked out the bow ties.


----------



## thelettuceman

FDRHitches & BlackBird ....... Nice Stuff ... Enjoy


----------



## pooleo8

I run a 96 ranger. 4.0 5spd. Its got a sno-way poly plow. This truck was bone stock when I got it. I done all the work myself. Bumpers, custom diamond plat tono cover, built light bar, this past feb installed new clutch, HD pressure plate, went thru entire drive train with new u-joints, changed out the stock 3.27 gears for a set of 3.73 with a L/S in the rear. I also have a john deere L120 with a plow for small stuff.


----------



## randomb0b123

did you upgrade the charging system or add another battery? thats got alot of lights running on it plus the plow


----------



## mercer_me

Nice Ranger. I used to have a 2000 Ford Ranger and I thought about putting a plow on it. I had a 1987 Jeep Cherokee with a 7.5' Meyer that I bought for $500, I thought about putting that plow on my Ranger but, I decided that it would be to much work and I'm also not a big fan of Meyer and trip blades. So, I just sold the Jeep with the plow for $800. I didn't care for my Ranger is was very cheaply made and I had to replace the transmition at 120,000 miles.


----------



## pooleo8

randomb0b123;1290460 said:


> did you upgrade the charging system or add another battery? thats got alot of lights running on it plus the plow


Yeah, I installed an alternator from a 7.3 diesel. I think its 130 amp. AGM battery. My wiring in the headlight switch started to get hot, so I ended up taking the bulbs out on the headlights.

--------------------------

I also have 2 halogens in the light rake hooked up to the reverse wire


----------



## pooleo8

mercer_me;1290466 said:


> Nice Ranger. I used to have a 2000 Ford Ranger and I thought about putting a plow on it. I had a 1987 Jeep Cherokee with a 7.5' Meyer that I bought for $500, I thought about putting that plow on my Ranger but, I decided that it would be to much work and I'm also not a big fan of Meyer and trip blades. So, I just sold the Jeep with the plow for $800. I didn't care for my Ranger is was very cheaply made and I had to replace the transmition at 120,000 miles.


Thanks! the ranger auto trans are not built for this kinda work. There just a commuter trans. Thats why I made sure to get a manual and with the wired keypad its real easy to shift and operate the plow. Truck has got 263k and factory clutch lasted all those miles and 2 seasons of plowing  Its great for residential/small commerical. I wouldn't go start plowing out meijers or anything, but it holds it own.


----------



## Rain Man

Nice driveway truck! looks goodThumbs Up


----------



## gagesllc

My plow trucks


----------



## hardwoodcd

*here are some updated pics of mine*

Some of my updates include super coils up front and a 1.5" spacer in the rear with bilstien shocks all around. Three sets of e-series hideways, in the four corners and in the cargo lights. Atomic led clearance/strobe lights. Put my summer wheels/tires and some bushwacker flares.


----------



## randomb0b123

idk about the rims or grille but i really like how you put those lights in your bumper, how did you cut the holes that looks very nice


----------



## hardwoodcd

When I was washing my truck after plowing last season one day I took it out of the heated shop to early and the water that was still on my grill somehow got behind the chrome overlay and wrinkled it all up! As for how they look, I like it! the lights in my bumper were pretty easy. used a hole saw on the ends and just connected the circles with a grinder.


----------



## thesnowman269

hardwoodcd;1291511 said:


> When I was washing my truck after plowing last season one day I took it out of the heated shop to early and the water that was still on my grill somehow got behind the chrome overlay and wrinkled it all up! As for how they look, I like it! the lights in my bumper were pretty easy. used a hole saw on the ends and just connected the circles with a grinder.


thats all that matters! its your truck make it the way you want it. I do think the rims would look better with some bigger muds tires tho. just my opinion


----------



## hardwoodcd

thesnowman269;1291708 said:


> thats all that matters! its your truck make it the way you want it. I do think the rims would look better with some bigger muds tires tho. just my opinion


Thanks. As for the tires, I too would also like a bit more meat on the bone. I actually found a barter on craiglist that worked out for both of us. The tires came with and they still have about 75% tread left and I'm not one to waste money so I'll burn em up!!! Then go to maybe some 35's.


----------



## randomb0b123

hey hardwoods whered you get the led back up lights and have they been holding up?


----------



## hardwoodcd

randomb0b123;1292199 said:


> hey hardwoods whered you get the led back up lights and have they been holding up?


I got them at my local plow shop. They definitely didn't give them away, I think they were like $45 each! I don't have any feedback yet as I just had that done. I'm hoping for the best and will let you know.


----------



## hardwoodcd

randomb0b123;1292199 said:


> hey hardwoods whered you get the led back up lights and have they been holding up?


I did however ask if I should do some extra sealing up on them because I wasn't using the housing that they sell for them and he said no that they were some of the best sealed up leds he had ever used.


----------



## randomb0b123

woahhhhhh they pretty bright? and do you think you really needed all 4 or would 2 be sufficient? ive got some garbage led backup lights now they leaked and alot of them are toasted


----------



## hardwoodcd

randomb0b123;1292350 said:


> woahhhhhh they pretty bright? and do you think you really needed all 4 or would 2 be sufficient? ive got some garbage led backup lights now they leaked and alot of them are toasted


I am pretty overkill on about everything I do but I'm not so sure I would have been happy with just two. One thing I can tell you is if you find a light that isn't classified as a back up light it will more than likely be a brighter light. I have been told that back up lights are regulated by the department of tranportation as to how bright they can be.


----------



## 07F-250V10

2007 F-250 with Westerb 8' Pro Plus. 19 Years old


----------



## snowplowpro

nice truck 07f250 real nice my friend has the same exact truck but he has a 7.6 and black grille but there are sweet.


----------



## snowplowpro

96 f250 7.6 western proplow


----------



## jasonz

a few newer ones


----------



## 7d9_z28

This is my truck. 98 silverado k1500. nothing really special, its the newest vehicle ive ever owned. texas truck, absolutely spotless rust wise, lots of character (scratches, dings, etc.) meyer 7.5 plow ez mount, traded my old truck for the whole plow setup. only plowed 1 season so far, its a great truck but it sits a touch too low for me, stuck it in a couple snow banks but oh well. MX7000 lightbar i have added some things too (like more work lights @ 130watts a piece) Im doing alot of work to the motor, these mpfi vortecs are fantastic engines but the intake is restrictive and upgrades are limited. i got a few tricks up my sleeve....Thumbs Up


----------



## mercer_me

7d9_z28;1294206 said:


> This is my truck. 98 silverado k1500. nothing really special, its the newest vehicle ive ever owned. texas truck, absolutely spotless rust wise, lots of character (scratches, dings, etc.) meyer 7.5 plow ez mount, traded my old truck for the whole plow setup. only plowed 1 season so far, its a great truck but it sits a touch too low for me, stuck it in a couple snow banks but oh well. MX7000 lightbar i have added some things too (like more work lights @ 130watts a piece) Im doing alot of work to the motor, these mpfi vortecs are fantastic engines but the intake is restrictive and upgrades are limited. i got a few tricks up my sleeve....Thumbs Up


Nice truck, I realy like it. I don't realy care for the plow though. But, it's non of my buisnes what you you have for a plow.


----------



## 7d9_z28

mercer_me;1294211 said:


> Nice truck, I realy like it. I don't realy care for the plow though. But, it's non of my buisnes what you you have for a plow.


I have heard alot of people who dont like meyer at all. i personally havent had a problem yet. and this guy had everything with extra controls and stuff, but didnt want to install a plow on his suburban, so he traded for my broken 89 chevy that i got ripped off on. i couldnt bet the deal, i needed to get rid of the 89, and i needed a plow, it was late in the season already. i would really like to upgrade to a western or something, but i dont have money for that. i have a 79 camaro z28 im building (it was my first car) and im trying to buy a house, plus wifes in college. someday though!


----------



## mercer_me

7d9_z28;1294218 said:


> I have heard alot of people who dont like meyer at all. i personally havent had a problem yet. and this guy had everything with extra controls and stuff, but didnt want to install a plow on his suburban, so he traded for my broken 89 chevy that i got ripped off on. i couldnt bet the deal, i needed to get rid of the 89, and i needed a plow, it was late in the season already. i would really like to upgrade to a western or something, but i dont have money for that. i have a 79 camaro z28 im building (it was my first car) and im trying to buy a house, plus wifes in college. someday though!


I understand. You can only buy what you can aford. As long as that plow makes you money that's all that matters.


----------



## snowplowpro

snowplowpro;1294126 said:


> 96 f250 7.6 western proplow


i painted my truck since this picture when the plow comes out i will post new ones


----------



## CGM Inc.

latest addition to the fleet.


----------



## 7d9_z28

Im not a dodge guy, but that all silver setup looks [email protected]!


----------



## mercer_me

CGM Inc.;1294592 said:


> latest addition to the fleet.


Nice looking truck and plow. That stainles looks good good with the silver truck.


----------



## CGM Inc.

mercer_me;1294645 said:


> Nice looking truck and plow. That stainles looks good good with the silver truck.


Thx, should polish it!


----------



## thelettuceman

Gotta tip my hat to that


----------



## eclipse85k10

91AK250; do you have any pictures of that 91 with the plow on it? Just started looking through this thread, thats a nice looking truck, old school work look!


----------



## highmark923

7d9_z28;1294206 said:


> This is my truck. 98 silverado k1500. nothing really special, its the newest vehicle ive ever owned. texas truck, absolutely spotless rust wise, lots of character (scratches, dings, etc.) meyer 7.5 plow ez mount, traded my old truck for the whole plow setup. only plowed 1 season so far, its a great truck but it sits a touch too low for me, stuck it in a couple snow banks but oh well. MX7000 lightbar i have added some things too (like more work lights @ 130watts a piece) Im doing alot of work to the motor, these mpfi vortecs are fantastic engines but the intake is restrictive and upgrades are limited. i got a few tricks up my sleeve....Thumbs Up


Very nice, great truck. Owned one myself but never used it for plowing. The best upgrade I did was a Hypertech programmer and CAI to open it up a bit. Also, straight pipes sound pretty nice.


----------



## 7d9_z28

highmark923;1296047 said:


> Very nice, great truck. Owned one myself but never used it for plowing. The best upgrade I did was a Hypertech programmer and CAI to open it up a bit. Also, straight pipes sound pretty nice.


It had true duals with flowmaster 40s when i got it (still does) i did a cheap cold air intake, and its got a JET pcm in it (JET 20005) its insane what that little thing can do. it just plugs into the harness at the computer under the hood, and thats it. it just tweaks air/fuel mixture and spark, and i noticed instant improvement in acceleration. its a blast to drive! and plow with!Thumbs Up


----------



## m_falafel

New truck for this winter. 2004 f-350 about 35 000 miles

It came with a 8,5 ft meyer poly (you can see it is still in the dumper)

I already had a 2007 f-350 5.4 and a 2010 Bobcat toolcat that I already posted in this section last year.


----------



## 07F-250V10

My 2007 F-250 with the sound off mini pinnacle light bar. 19 years old.


----------



## randomb0b123

new big ugly bumper to match big ugly truck


----------



## mercer_me

The bumper looks great. I like how you put the hitch in it for your winch.


----------



## randomb0b123

thanks i like how it came out my friend built it for me he did a really nice job i think and all the people at the galvanizing place loved it haha


----------



## chevyman51

I want to see pictures of the green truck in the garage.


----------



## randomb0b123

as you wish sir


----------



## randomb0b123




----------



## thelettuceman

l like that green Chevy. Whay year is that ?


----------



## randomb0b123

its a 1970


----------



## thelettuceman

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!


----------



## randomb0b123

yup its nice i think it has almost 90k now


----------



## mossman381

Not bad looking for 40 years old. What plow you putting on it


----------



## randomb0b123

what a silly question obviously a 9'2" boss vxt!!


----------



## Spudman

*Summer Mode*

Here's my plow truck with its summer shoes on. It doesn't clean up too bad for 110,000+ miles.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Nice looking truck Spud! Jesus you must run through trucks quick, 110,000 miles in 3-4yrs?


----------



## mossman381

Looks clean, spudman.


----------



## mercer_me

Spudman;1300015 said:


> Here's my plow truck with its summer shoes on. It doesn't clean up too bad for 110,000+ miles.


Like I have said many times, I love your truck Spudman. I like them wheels you have on it to.


----------



## weareweird69

91AK250;1288359 said:


> absolutely love it! its my 3rd V10 excursion and i love them all. plenty of power, decent MPGs and reliable as hell.


Id love to get an excursion, but im stuck on diesel 

And I picked up a cheap tonneau cover over the summer, now I can keep stuff dry in the winter.










Before I took the diamondplate stuff off.









Yes, its the wrong color, but hell, i only paid 75 bucks for it!


----------



## mercer_me

I got my Dad's 7.5' Fisher SD installed on my 2002 Chevy 1500 a couple weaks ago. The truck handles the 7.5' Fisher SD good, the front end only drops one inch when the plow is raised. I can't wait to try it out.


----------



## weareweird69

1"? Thats pretty surprising and good for a 1500 chevy. Nice plow though, id love to buy a new one myself, but that will never happen haha


----------



## mercer_me

weareweird69;1301720 said:


> 1"? Thats pretty surprising and good for a 1500 chevy. Nice plow though, id love to buy a new one myself, but that will never happen haha


Keep in mind, the plow on my truck is a 7.5' SD not an HD. (Most people put HDs on Chevy 1500s.) The 7.5' Fisher SD weighs 487lb. The 7.5' Fisher HD weighs 630lb. I would love to have a 7.5' HD for the Tundra but, I know the Chevy wouldn't beable to handle it very well.


----------



## weareweird69

Ahhh okay, thats not bad then. Good choice!


----------



## mercer_me

weareweird69;1301745 said:


> Ahhh okay, thats not bad then. Good choice!


It's the plow that is on the Tundra. Since I'm using the Tundra to go to college, I set up my truck for the plow so my Dad can plow the driveway. Then next Winter I'm going to plow a few driveways with my truck and his plow. Then if my truck ever breaks down I can put the plow on his truck. If I ever found a good deal on a 7.5' Fisher HD I would buy it for the Tundra. I don't know how long I'm going to keep the Chevy since I want a 3/4 eventualy so, Dad will use the Tundra again.


----------



## ConnerM

*Older snow plow*

Im just wondering im trying to get into the subcontract snow plowing biz and as of right now im looking at snow plows on craigslist for 2k-4k but they are older trucks like 92 f250 for 4k or a 77f250 for 2k and im just wondering if i had the 77f250 and tried to get a contract and i tole them that is my only truck would that be enough until i get another one and would they take me seriously?


----------



## ConnerM

*77f250 is this good enough for now*

This is what im planning on getting to start sub contract snow plowing is it enought for now will i get 2k out of the truck and will it last all season?


----------



## ConnerM

it has a new tranny and a 460 rebuilt engine


----------



## ConnerM

*85 ram charger*

would this truck be worth 2k and would it be enought to get me started in the subcontract snow plow biz and would it last me all season. I also posted the 77 f250 so do u guys think if 1 truck wouldnt make it the whole season do u think that if i had this 85 ramcharrger and the 77 f250 then would i make it the whole season without replacing the trans or any other major fixes and would i be taken seriously if i had either of these trucks?
I would really apprecaite any comments or help


----------



## chevyman51

randomb0b123;1297155 said:


> its a 1970


I would love to find a truck like that and fix it up thanks for the pictures


----------



## grandview

ConnerM;1301802 said:


> This is what im planning on getting to start sub contract snow plowing is it enought for now will i get 2k out of the truck and will it last all season?


You may need a backup to the backup your going to buy.Maybe sit out this season and save some cash to buy something decent.


----------



## snocrete

ConnerM;1301795 said:


> Im just wondering im trying to get into the subcontract snow plowing biz and as of right now im looking at snow plows on craigslist for 2k-4k but they are older trucks like 92 f250 for 4k or a 77f250 for 2k and im just wondering if i had the 77f250 and tried to get a contract and i tole them that is my only truck would that be enough until i get another one and would they take me seriously?





ConnerM;1301802 said:


> This is what im planning on getting to start sub contract snow plowing is it enought for now will i get 2k out of the truck and will it last all season?





ConnerM;1301810 said:


> would this truck be worth 2k and would it be enought to get me started in the subcontract snow plow biz and would it last me all season. I also posted the 77 f250 so do u guys think if 1 truck wouldnt make it the whole season do u think that if i had this 85 ramcharrger and the 77 f250 then would i make it the whole season without replacing the trans or any other major fixes and would i be taken seriously if i had either of these trucks?
> I would really apprecaite any comments or help


Are you ConnorExxum?

And pretty much "no" to all your questions.


----------



## ConnerM

well wut if i had both trucks then would i be taken serioulsy and have a good chance of making it the entire season


----------



## ConnerM

grandview;1301818 said:


> You may need a backup to the backup your going to buy.Maybe sit out this season and save some cash to buy something decent.


R u saying i need 3 trucks or 2 like this one


----------



## grandview

ConnerM;1301835 said:


> well wut if i had both trucks then would i be taken serioulsy and have a good chance of making it the entire season


Not busting your bubble,but nothing is more aggravating then plowing with stuff that keeps breaking down.


----------



## ConnerM

grandview;1301837 said:


> Not busting your bubble,but nothing is more aggravating then plowing with stuff that keeps breaking down.


Hey no worrys bubble not bursted im looking for a truck that i can make enough with to save up and upgrade but plow for 2k is obviously low and i shouldnt rely on it to last that long im just wondering if anyone has done this before were they at first get older trucks and if it worked out for them. Also you said nothing is more aggravating then when your stuff keeps braking down. Im assuming you have lots of exp. so what normally breaks on snow plows old and new? im wondering if i had 2 trucks so if one broke down id have a back up if that would be enough. My buddy says even newer plow trucks like 2005+ usually go through at least 1 tranny a season. Is there any merit to this ? Any advice about looking for decent plow trucks on the cheap or geting my subcontracting biz started would help. Im looking for the truth so if it is really hard to make decent money sub contracting id like to no even if outlook is dismal


----------



## grandview

I plow with a 02 F250 bought new, Bought 2008 new as a backup for just in case. Just never know what could happen while plowing.


----------



## Willman940

I have a plow on my bike and a plow on my rottweiler, just in case.


----------



## ConnerM

grandview;1301871 said:


> I plow with a 02 F250 bought new, Bought 2008 new as a backup for just in case. Just never know what could happen while plowing.


 how many times have you had to use the 08 truck as a back-up because your 02 broke down or misc. stuff happened to it


----------



## dieseld

FYI, there is a section called "new to industry". Check it out instead of learning in the picture forum.


----------



## grandview

ConnerM;1301883 said:


> how many times have you had to use the 08 truck as a back-up because your 02 broke down or misc. stuff happened to it


I use it to get coffee all winter long.


----------



## mossman381

ConnerM;1301854 said:


> My buddy says even newer plow trucks like 2005+ usually go through at least 1 tranny a season.


Your buddy does not know anything about plowing


----------



## mossman381

Well, I sold my truck and bought me a crew cab dually. It does not look like much now but give me some time. I have big plans for this truck


----------



## weareweird69

Nice Dually, and every truck starts out as someone elses headache. You gotta make it your own! lol


----------



## randomb0b123

mossman you better not plow with that it will use at least 1 tranny a season


----------



## SilverLT2

Nice truck mossman what year is that?


----------



## Mark13

SilverLT2;1301909 said:


> Nice truck mossman what year is that?


It's an 01 or an 02 due to the style of the truck and that it's a dmax.


----------



## mossman381

weareweird69;1301904 said:


> Nice Dually, and every truck starts out as someone elses headache. You gotta make it your own! lol


I am definitely going to make it my own .



randomb0b123;1301907 said:


> mossman you better not plow with that it will use at least 1 tranny a season


Yeah I know. The allison trans are weak 

The plan is to put the plow on this truck. Tight spots are going to be tricky.



SilverLT2;1301909 said:


> Nice truck mossman what year is that?


It is a 2002. This is my favorite front end on the chevys.



Mark13;1301910 said:


> It's an 01 or an 02 due to the style of the truck and that it's a dmax.


Yup, an 02. I have only had it a few days but love it!!!!


----------



## SilverLT2

Thanks Mark I seen the dmax badge on the door too BTW nice dirtymax you got their love that body style


----------



## weareweird69

Yeah. Not only is the truck long... its wide too lol

That's why I have a regular cab Srw. Lol


----------



## SilverLT2

It looks clean for the year. Whats the plan for a plow?


----------



## mossman381

weareweird69;1301922 said:


> Yeah. Not only is the truck long... its wide too lol
> 
> That's why I have a regular cab Srw. Lol


I might end up getting another eairly 90's 2500 and using the 02 as a backup. Just not sure right now.



SilverLT2;1301924 said:


> It looks clean for the year. Whats the plan for a plow?


It is not as clean as the pics show. Has a ton of scratches and a good sized dent on the passenger door. A new paint job is in the plans. I am going to use the plow that was on my 08. The one that is in my sig. The plow is like 9ft with my wings.


----------



## weareweird69

So, why did you sell the 08?


----------



## patlalandebutt

i hope you clean that truck up, just like the 08, sad to hear it gone but i definitely know this rig will be killer! You should have ripped the tow mirrors off the 08 for this truck!


----------



## vegaman04

weareweird69;1302037 said:


> So, why did you sell the 08?


He's re-building a 35ft trailer if i remember correctly


----------



## ConnerM

mossman381;1301890 said:


> Your buddy does not know anything about plowing


What does he no nothing about how often these break down?


----------



## weareweird69

vegaman04;1302089 said:


> He's re-building a 35ft trailer if i remember correctly


Ah okay.



ConnerM;1302123 said:


> What does he no nothing about how often these break down?


Ive plowed with my truck for a year so far, and no transmission issues....


----------



## mossman381

weareweird69;1302037 said:


> So, why did you sell the 08?


I am restoring a 33ft 5th wheel camper and needed something to pull it. Couldn't pass this truck up.

Short video of me working on the camper 






patlalandebutt;1302049 said:


> i hope you clean that truck up, just like the 08, sad to hear it gone but i definitely know this rig will be killer! You should have ripped the tow mirrors off the 08 for this truck!


It was sad to see the 08 go, but I needed the diesel. The mirrors on the 08 would not fit the 02. But tow mirrors are on the list of parts to get. I am going to start a thread on the 02 shortly.



vegaman04;1302089 said:


> He's re-building a 35ft trailer if i remember correctly


33ft Terry Resort 5th wheel camper.



ConnerM;1302123 said:


> What does he no nothing about how often these break down?


How old are you? You might want to use the search button and gain some knowledge before you buy a plow truck.


----------



## thesnowman269

little routine maintenance  big plans


----------



## deere615

Nice ride mossman! Snowman that looks a little more than routine!


----------



## thesnowman269

deere615;1302680 said:


> Nice ride mossman! Snowman that looks a little more than routine!


maybe just a little. Ill start a thread on what im doing to it soon. its deffinately not routine haha


----------



## ConnerM

*answering questions*



mossman381;1302176 said:


> I am restoring a 33ft 5th wheel camper and needed something to pull it. Couldn't pass this truck up.
> 
> Short video of me working on the camper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was sad to see the 08 go, but I needed the diesel. The mirrors on the 08 would not fit the 02. But tow mirrors are on the list of parts to get. I am going to start a thread on the 02 shortly.
> 
> 33ft Terry Resort 5th wheel camper.
> 
> How old are you? You might want to use the search button and gain some knowledge before you buy a plow truck.


 Ok well im trying to get a job plowing but its a funny thing seems people dont wanns hire snow plowers with no experience seems people think snow plowing is really hard to learn. i dont think it would be in fact i ran into this problem getting a job landscaping i would get an interview and they would assk if ive used a z (zero-turn) or walk behind b4 and id say "no, but i dont think it would be hard i catch on fast" then they would tell me well it takes i qoute "technique" i then took a different route and i told the next place that interviewed me that i did no how to use both machines i started work the next day as a driver and soon to be crew lead once i l;earned the properties i was gonaa be doing. so i went to work i have never driven with a trailer b4 and never hooked one up so i bs my way through it and said the trailer i had were different and they showed me how and then i drove jsut fine and got to the work sight and then i had to use a walk behind i fiddled around with it a couple of minutes then i got it goin and started mowing. It was easy. the next day i hooked up the trailer by myself and then went to the site and had to use the z i did the same thing and now im a crew lead at a big company and noyone has ever questioned whether i had experince or not or said i dont no what im doin.


----------



## ConnerM

The moral of the story is that people try to make there job seem harder then it is and the only thing hard about plowing are the hours and ive already shoveled on different crew b4 so i can handle the hours and believe when i say that snow plowing is not physical labor and people think that it takes alot of experience to be a good snow plower. Although it definately helps alot it is not needed. Everyone was a newbie at somepoint and if noyone will give me a chance then i will take it period. That said i dont wish to put myself and my reputation on the line again when applying and using another companys equipment i knew b4 hand the walk behind and the z would be easy a snowplow i predict will be more difficult but not impossible to master in a short time. Thats why i have hit the forum to ask questions. If the answer to everything is go get experince then there would be no need for the forum. i would much rather go into an interview saying no i have no experience but i no what to watch out for or ive read so and so. Im only looking for advice other then go get expeince


----------



## Mark13

ConnerM;1302721 said:


> Ok well im trying to get a job plowing but its a funny thing seems people dont wanns hire snow plowers with no experience seems people think snow plowing is really hard to learn. i dont think it would be in fact i ran into this problem getting a job landscaping i would get an interview and they would assk if ive used a z (zero-turn) or walk behind b4 and id say "no, but i dont think it would be hard i catch on fast" then they would tell me well it takes i qoute "technique" i then took a different route and i told the next place that interviewed me that i did no how to use both machines i started work the next day as a driver and soon to be crew lead once i l;earned the properties i was gonaa be doing. so i went to work i have never driven with a trailer b4 and never hooked one up so i bs my way through it and said the trailer i had were different and they showed me how and then i drove jsut fine and got to the work sight and then i had to use a walk behind i fiddled around with it a couple of minutes then i got it goin and started mowing. It was easy. the next day i hooked up the trailer by myself and then went to the site and had to use the z i did the same thing and now im a crew lead at a big company and noyone has ever questioned whether i had experince or not or said i dont no what im doin.





ConnerM;1302729 said:


> The moral of the story is that people try to make there job seem harder then it is and the only thing hard about plowing are the hours and ive already shoveled on different crew b4 so i can handle the hours and believe when i say that snow plowing is not physical labor and people think that it takes alot of experience to be a good snow plower. Although it definately helps alot it is not needed. Everyone was a newbie at somepoint and if noyone will give me a chance then i will take it period. That said i dont wish to put myself and my reputation on the line again when applying and using another companys equipment i knew b4 hand the walk behind and the z would be easy a snowplow i predict will be more difficult but not impossible to master in a short time. Thats why i have hit the forum to ask questions. If the answer to everything is go get experince then there would be no need for the forum. i would much rather go into an interview saying no i have no experience but i no what to watch out for or ive read so and so. Im only looking for advice other then go get expeince


Try this rascal on for size:


----------



## fordzilla

I wonder can i have her ready for the winter? all she needs is an engine, interior, floor, and a plow. you know, the minor stuff!


----------



## randomb0b123

do it right 






fordzilla;1302735 said:


> I wonder can i have her ready for the winter? all she needs is an engine, interior, floor, and a plow. you know, the minor stuff!


----------



## wideout

Mark13;1302733 said:


> Try this rascal on for size:


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## randomb0b123

mark tells it how it is


----------



## wideout

I guess it would be different if he put it another way but the way it comes across he knows how everything should be done. None of us mind helping eacthother out but dont come across all cocky


----------



## weareweird69

ConnerM;1302721 said:


> Ok well im trying to get a job plowing but its a funny thing seems people dont wanns hire snow plowers with no experience seems people think snow plowing is really hard to learn. i dont think it would be in fact i ran into this problem getting a job landscaping i would get an interview and they would assk if ive used a z (zero-turn) or walk behind b4 and id say "no, but i dont think it would be hard i catch on fast" then they would tell me well it takes i qoute "technique" i then took a different route and i told the next place that interviewed me that i did no how to use both machines i started work the next day as a driver and soon to be crew lead once i l;earned the properties i was gonaa be doing. so i went to work i have never driven with a trailer b4 and never hooked one up so i bs my way through it and said the trailer i had were different and they showed me how and then i drove jsut fine and got to the work sight and then i had to use a walk behind i fiddled around with it a couple of minutes then i got it goin and started mowing. It was easy. the next day i hooked up the trailer by myself and then went to the site and had to use the z i did the same thing and now im a crew lead at a big company and noyone has ever questioned whether i had experince or not or said i dont no what im doin.





ConnerM;1302729 said:


> The moral of the story is that people try to make there job seem harder then it is and the only thing hard about plowing are the hours and ive already shoveled on different crew b4 so i can handle the hours and believe when i say that snow plowing is not physical labor and people think that it takes alot of experience to be a good snow plower. Although it definately helps alot it is not needed. Everyone was a newbie at somepoint and if noyone will give me a chance then i will take it period. That said i dont wish to put myself and my reputation on the line again when applying and using another companys equipment i knew b4 hand the walk behind and the z would be easy a snowplow i predict will be more difficult but not impossible to master in a short time. Thats why i have hit the forum to ask questions. If the answer to everything is go get experince then there would be no need for the forum. i would much rather go into an interview saying no i have no experience but i no what to watch out for or ive read so and so. Im only looking for advice other then go get expeince


I got started shovelling sidewalks for another company, I did that for two-three years, then he got in a bind and he needed someone in a machine. So I ran a skid steer with a pusher for a year, then I bought a truck and a plow, and I get subbed out by him now.

You gotta start at the bottom no matter what you do. Plowing is easy, but you gotta know what to do with the snow, its not a matter of pushing, but a matter of strategy. You gotta find someone that does it all, and then show him your work ethic, and start at the bottom.

OR, walk around businesses and try to get their business doing sidewalks, or ask them who does their stuff, and then visit that company and inquire.


----------



## mossman381

ConnerM;1302721 said:


> i then took a different route and i told the next place that interviewed me that i did no how to use both machines i started work the next day as a driver and soon to be crew lead once i l;earned the properties i was gonaa be doing. so i went to work i have never driven with a trailer b4 and never hooked one up so i bs my way through it and said the trailer i had were different and they showed me how.


I didn't tell you to go get experience. I said do a search on here and learn from others that have already posted. Someday you are going to get yourself into trouble that you can't BS your way out of. Maybe even hurt someone when you are running a machine with no experience.


----------



## ConnerM

wideout;1302741 said:


> I guess it would be different if he put it another way but the way it comes across he knows how everything should be done. None of us mind helping eacthother out but dont come across all cocky


Im not trying to come off as cocky but i think peopple should be more understanding or if u dont wanna answer the question dont post a reply not oh your a newb


----------



## grandview

Snowplowing is not just pushing snow. It's planing your whole season before the first flake falls. It's not the first push you do but what is the lot going to look like in 4 months of snow It's very hard for me to type what I'm trying to say. You need to work on the fly while plowing ,like if it starts at 9pm as opposed to 5am and you need to figure out who needs to be done at what time and if you can plow out certain area and come back later to finish . A lot of people are counting on you and when you say your new to this ,they might not want to heard this.


----------



## Squires

I like the style of the new truck, and your trailer makeover is very impressive, be interesting to see when it is complete.


mossman381;1302176 said:


> I am restoring a 33ft 5th wheel camper and needed something to pull it. Couldn't pass this truck up.
> 
> Short video of me working on the camper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was sad to see the 08 go, but I needed the diesel. The mirrors on the 08 would not fit the 02. But tow mirrors are on the list of parts to get. I am going to start a thread on the 02 shortly.
> 
> 33ft Terry Resort 5th wheel camper.
> 
> How old are you? You might want to use the search button and gain some knowledge before you buy a plow truck.


----------



## weareweird69

Good points grandview.

Its all about planning and strategy.


----------



## ConnerM

weareweird69;1302759 said:


> I got started shovelling sidewalks for another company, I did that for two-three years, then he got in a bind and he needed someone in a machine. So I ran a skid steer with a pusher for a year, then I bought a truck and a plow, and I get subbed out by him now.
> 
> You gotta start at the bottom no matter what you do. Plowing is easy, but you gotta know what to do with the snow, its not a matter of pushing, but a matter of strategy. You gotta find someone that does it all, and then show him your work ethic, and start at the bottom.
> 
> OR, walk around businesses and try to get their business doing sidewalks, or ask them who does their stuff, and then visit that company and inquire.


i have already shoveled for 3 years and im just wondering when you are talking about doing sidewalks or ask them who does there stuff would that be pouching?


----------



## ConnerM

grandview;1302982 said:


> Snowplowing is not just pushing snow. It's planing your whole season before the first flake falls. It's not the first push you do but what is the lot going to look like in 4 months of snow It's very hard for me to type what I'm trying to say. You need to work on the fly while plowing ,like if it starts at 9pm as opposed to 5am and you need to figure out who needs to be done at what time and if you can plow out certain area and come back later to finish . A lot of people are counting on you and when you say your new to this ,they might not want to heard this.


well if i was gonna be a sub contractor im hoping to only pick up 1 or two contracts whatever is reasonalble for 1 plow like if i talk to some vetereans and they say 3 is doable ill probably get 2 just cause my lack of experience or hopefully this winter ill get into a plow with an experienced company and figure it out from there


----------



## grandview

No one is saying don't plow. Do what you want,but if you get a bad taste of it you might want to do it next year.


----------



## mossman381

Squires;1302989 said:


> I like the style of the new truck, and your trailer makeover is very impressive, be interesting to see when it is complete.


Thanks. I love the my 02. Like it more and more every day. I think the 2000-2007 were the best trucks gm has ever made. Everything on them is so simple and easy to work on.

The camper will be done sometime this winter. I can't wait to get it done and pull it out of the shop


----------



## vegaman04

ConnerM;1303005 said:


> well if i was gonna be a sub contractor im hoping to only pick up 1 or two contracts whatever is reasonalble for 1 plow like if i talk to some vetereans and they say 3 is doable ill probably get 2 just cause my lack of experience or hopefully this winter ill get into a plow with an experienced company and figure it out from there


Plowing and shoveling are 2 different animals. Why don't you buy a small driveway rig and get some residential contracts and try those first. If your dead set on commercial buy an atv and sub out to do walks.


----------



## MikeRi24

ConnerM;1301854 said:


> Hey no worrys bubble not bursted im looking for a truck that i can make enough with to save up and upgrade but plow for 2k is obviously low and i shouldnt rely on it to last that long im just wondering if anyone has done this before were they at first get older trucks and if it worked out for them. Also you said nothing is more aggravating then when your stuff keeps braking down. Im assuming you have lots of exp. so what normally breaks on snow plows old and new? im wondering if i had 2 trucks so if one broke down id have a back up if that would be enough. My buddy says even newer plow trucks like 2005+ usually go through at least 1 tranny a season. Is there any merit to this ? Any advice about looking for decent plow trucks on the cheap or geting my subcontracting biz started would help. Im looking for the truth so if it is really hard to make decent money sub contracting id like to no even if outlook is dismal





ConnerM;1302721 said:


> Ok well im trying to get a job plowing but its a funny thing seems people dont wanns hire snow plowers with no experience seems people think snow plowing is really hard to learn. i dont think it would be in fact i ran into this problem getting a job landscaping i would get an interview and they would assk if ive used a z (zero-turn) or walk behind b4 and id say "no, but i dont think it would be hard i catch on fast" then they would tell me well it takes i qoute "technique" i then took a different route and i told the next place that interviewed me that i did no how to use both machines i started work the next day as a driver and soon to be crew lead once i l;earned the properties i was gonaa be doing. so i went to work i have never driven with a trailer b4 and never hooked one up so i bs my way through it and said the trailer i had were different and they showed me how and then i drove jsut fine and got to the work sight and then i had to use a walk behind i fiddled around with it a couple of minutes then i got it goin and started mowing. It was easy. the next day i hooked up the trailer by myself and then went to the site and had to use the z i did the same thing and now im a crew lead at a big company and noyone has ever questioned whether i had experince or not or said i dont no what im doin.





ConnerM;1302729 said:


> The moral of the story is that people try to make there job seem harder then it is and the only thing hard about plowing are the hours and ive already shoveled on different crew b4 so i can handle the hours and believe when i say that snow plowing is not physical labor and people think that it takes alot of experience to be a good snow plower. Although it definately helps alot it is not needed. Everyone was a newbie at somepoint and if noyone will give me a chance then i will take it period. That said i dont wish to put myself and my reputation on the line again when applying and using another companys equipment i knew b4 hand the walk behind and the z would be easy a snowplow i predict will be more difficult but not impossible to master in a short time. Thats why i have hit the forum to ask questions. If the answer to everything is go get experince then there would be no need for the forum. i would much rather go into an interview saying no i have no experience but i no what to watch out for or ive read so and so. Im only looking for advice other then go get expeince


No matter what you have, theres gonna be problems. I got rid of my old truck at the end of last summer for a newer one and guess what I still I had issues. Sometimes its the guy driving it has no clue what they are doing bad beats the hell out of the truck, sometimes its just dumb luck. But you need to have reliable equipment, and usually that means making a sizable investment. If nothing else, at least look the part. Think about it, you call people for estimates to plow your driveway or parking lot. 2 guys show up. One comes in a newer clean truck, maybe has the company name on it, presents himself as professional, takes the time to go over everything, and then gives you a detailed quote with everything you discussed to be included, maybe even pulls out a contract and goes over some basic points of it to make sure it meets your needs, gives you a business card and tells you at the point which you are ready to make a decision, give him a call and thank you for your time. Second guy shows up in a beat up, rusted out POS 20 year old truck with no muffler, jumps out wearing a pair of jeans that have more holes in them than the Mexico border fence, dirty sweat****,and walks up, takes a look around and says "uhh yeah, give me like $300?" says he will come out and plow around 3" or so, and then writes his phone number down on a scrap piece of paper and gets in the truck which barely starts and has now left an oil stain in your parking lot or driveway and leaves. It doesn't matter how long each has been doing it for, I feel more confident giving my money to the first guy. Professional, has his ***** together, has newer truck which leads me to believe he'll be more reliable and on time. The absolute WORST thing that can happen is you get a storm and your truck is broken down, then your backup breaks down, and your phone is ringing off the hook with all your customers wondering where the hell you are and some even screaming they want a refund.

As for learning how to do it, it is WAY more than just jumping in a truck and pushing snow around. I've been doing this for 4 years now, and I have driven a plow truck a little bit even before that. And I'm always still learning. Theres a reason no one wants to hire someone without experience. I know its frustrating because you're like well how am I supposed to get experience if no one will hire me but I know (and I'm sure a lot of others would agree) I do not want to give someone a crash course in how to plow and then throw them in a truck and have them go at it. They WILL break something, hit something, or give you some other headache very quickly. Plowing is an art, you have to know how the truck is going to behave, how to stack snow, how the snow is going to come off the blade in different types of conditions, know what your equipment can and cannot do.....theres a LOT to learn and unfortunately in this business its all about getting things done quickly and efficiently, and a lot of guys don't have time to take someone under their wing and show them the ropes in this arena.



grandview;1302982 said:


> Snowplowing is not just pushing snow. It's planing your whole season before the first flake falls. It's not the first push you do but what is the lot going to look like in 4 months of snow It's very hard for me to type what I'm trying to say. You need to work on the fly while plowing ,like if it starts at 9pm as opposed to 5am and you need to figure out who needs to be done at what time and if you can plow out certain area and come back later to finish . A lot of people are counting on you and when you say your new to this ,they might not want to heard this.


couldnt have said it better!


----------



## toroplowman

:realmad:truck pictures guys


----------



## grandview

toroplowman;1303736 said:


> :realmad:truck pictures guys


OKThumbs Up


----------



## MikeRi24

toroplowman;1303736 said:


> :realmad:truck pictures guys


YES SIR!


----------



## grandview

Thumbs Up:waving:


----------



## GMCHD plower

Grandview, do you run any sort of warning lights? Other then factory hazards?


----------



## grandview

No lights,most times I plow with the lights off if the parking lot has overhead lights there.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Any particular reason for not using headlights?


----------



## grandview

GMCHD plower;1303770 said:


> Any particular reason for not using headlights?


I don't like being seen if something happens.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Well obviously, everyone knows if you shut your headlights off while your under overhead lighting, you become invisible.


----------



## grandview

It was another black truck that hit that parked car!


----------



## weareweird69

LMAO @ you guys.

I cant wait for the snow to fall this year, I hope it comes on the weekends so I can work two jobs lol


----------



## CS-LAWNSERVICE

*Old Bronco*

Hello Every one

I am new to the site and new to plowing only second year.Last year I used this Bronco which was owned by a friend to plow one HOA near my shop ,and this year I purchased it for $900 .
The truck runs good and has service records from the day it left the car lot.The down side is the plow mount on the truck side is bent downwards so have to get that welded up and have a plowing rider added to my insurance for the business and hopefully make a few dollars more then the insurance cost this year.


----------



## ConnerM

MikeRi24;1303681 said:


> No matter what you have, theres gonna be problems. I got rid of my old truck at the end of last summer for a newer one and guess what I still I had issues. Sometimes its the guy driving it has no clue what they are doing bad beats the hell out of the truck, sometimes its just dumb luck. But you need to have reliable equipment, and usually that means making a sizable investment. If nothing else, at least look the part. Think about it, you call people for estimates to plow your driveway or parking lot. 2 guys show up. One comes in a newer clean truck, maybe has the company name on it, presents himself as professional, takes the time to go over everything, and then gives you a detailed quote with everything you discussed to be included, maybe even pulls out a contract and goes over some basic points of it to make sure it meets your needs, gives you a business card and tells you at the point which you are ready to make a decision, give him a call and thank you for your time. Second guy shows up in a beat up, rusted out POS 20 year old truck with no muffler, jumps out wearing a pair of jeans that have more holes in them than the Mexico border fence, dirty sweat****,and walks up, takes a look around and says "uhh yeah, give me like $300?" says he will come out and plow around 3" or so, and then writes his phone number down on a scrap piece of paper and gets in the truck which barely starts and has now left an oil stain in your parking lot or driveway and leaves. It doesn't matter how long each has been doing it for, I feel more confident giving my money to the first guy. Professional, has his ***** together, has newer truck which leads me to believe he'll be more reliable and on time. The absolute WORST thing that can happen is you get a storm and your truck is broken down, then your backup breaks down, and your phone is ringing off the hook with all your customers wondering where the hell you are and some even screaming they want a refund.
> 
> As for learning how to do it, it is WAY more than just jumping in a truck and pushing snow around. I've been doing this for 4 years now, and I have driven a plow truck a little bit even before that. And I'm always still learning. Theres a reason no one wants to hire someone without experience. I know its frustrating because you're like well how am I supposed to get experience if no one will hire me but I know (and I'm sure a lot of others would agree) I do not want to give someone a crash course in how to plow and then throw them in a truck and have them go at it. They WILL break something, hit something, or give you some other headache very quickly. Plowing is an art, you have to know how the truck is going to behave, how to stack snow, how the snow is going to come off the blade in different types of conditions, know what your equipment can and cannot do.....theres a LOT to learn and unfortunately in this business its all about getting things done quickly and efficiently, and a lot of guys don't have time to take someone under their wing and show them the ropes in this arena.
> 
> couldnt have said it better!


LOL i like the visual your story give me. I think im just gonna work for someyone else this year plowing andmaybe next year try subcontracting depending on what i think of the cost and benefit


----------



## ConnerM

CS-LAWNSERVICE;1303902 said:


> Hello Every one
> 
> I am new to the site and new to plowing only second year.Last year I used this Bronco which was owned by a friend to plow one HOA near my shop ,and this year I purchased it for $900 .
> The truck runs good and has service records from the day it left the car lot.The down side is the plow mount on the truck side is bent downwards so have to get that welded up and have a plowing rider added to my insurance for the business and hopefully make a few dollars more then the insurance cost this year.


let me know if you make any money off the truck and if it breaks down im looking to do the same thing you are buting a cheap truck and make it last as long as possible or until i make enough out of it to but something decent


----------



## CS-LAWNSERVICE

ConnerM;1303977 said:


> let me know if you make any money off the truck and if it breaks down im looking to do the same thing you are buting a cheap truck and make it last as long as possible or until i make enough out of it to but something decent


that's the plan 
work it on home owners drive ways and private roads this year and hopefully get enough between winter and my summer work to pick up a newer 3/4 ton or 1 ton to plow with next year


----------



## Banksy

That Meyer looks beat. Bronco's are tanks though. I'd make sure that front end is beefed up before the winter begins. You can put in 2wd F350 springs to help it carry the plow better.


----------



## CS-LAWNSERVICE

Banksy;1303989 said:


> That Meyer looks beat. Bronco's are tanks though. I'd make sure that front end is beefed up before the winter begins. You can put in 2wd F350 springs to help it carry the plow better.


yes the Meyer's is a bit beat up heading to the welding ship with it in a few weeks but the pump was rebuilt last year and has new hoses on it just need to rewire it and do it the right way with quick disconnect plugs instead of hard wired to battery ( previous owner always had the plow on as he used it for plowing only since he got it ) but I like the looks of the old broncos so will drive it in the summer some with the top off and the plow off.

Thanks for the tip on the 350 springs I have a friend with a junk yard so will hit him up to donate to the cause

It does have duel shocks in the front and air shocks in the back so should not bounce around much at least

Thanks again for the info


----------



## CBKyle

I was told by lots of people that you can't put a plow on an F150. Most said because they simply don't make a plow to fit. Well turns out they do, if you research a bit! This is my set up, works great for me, I do my private road which is about 1km long, plus several driveways along that road.


----------



## Milwaukee

CS-LAWNSERVICE;1303902 said:


> Hello Every one
> 
> I am new to the site and new to plowing only second year.Last year I used this Bronco which was owned by a friend to plow one HOA near my shop ,and this year I purchased it for $900 .
> The truck runs good and has service records from the day it left the car lot.The down side is the plow mount on the truck side is bent downwards so have to get that welded up and have a plowing rider added to my insurance for the business and hopefully make a few dollars more then the insurance cost this year.


Dang that definably BENT badly I had see. You better inspect frame and alignment on front tires I am sure it mess up.

But I am amazing it wasn't look it had rust. Restore before?


----------



## 91AK250

new pic of mine doing her summer dutys


----------



## Moss Man

91AK250;1306207 said:


> new pic of mine doing her summer dutys


I've owned a few of those older Fords over the years, they were all good trucks.


----------



## HolleysSnow

First picture is of the 350 last year, second is it parked next to the old man's truck which sits year round unless he's pulling  , third is a pic from yesterday. getting everything out and maintenanced..


----------



## weyland426

trying to live by the old adage of "it's not how big it is...but how you use it"...but i think i should have bought the 9'-2"


----------



## lasorsa

Big Boy Plow Truck with Hooklift Spreader


----------



## firelwn82

weyland426;1306765 said:


> trying to live by the old adage of "it's not how big it is...but how you use it"...but i think i should have bought the 9'-2"


Thats exactly what I would have done my friend. Either way it will get the job done.. Nice setup..


----------



## GMCHD plower

weyland426;1306765 said:


> trying to live by the old adage of "it's not how big it is...but how you use it"...but i think i should have bought the 9'-2"


haha I believe the correct sayin' is "It's not how deep you fish, it's how you wiggle your worm" hahahahah:laughing:


----------



## grandview

I thought it was, It's not how fast you plow, but how good you plow!


----------



## weyland426

oh...i "plow" pretty darnn fast these days...just not as often


----------



## quicknova

Forget if I posted on this one but here's my 06 2500HD dmax and 8' Western I recently picked up..


----------



## Spucel

Western Midweight (Steel)


----------



## MarkEagleUSA




----------



## mossman381

Finally, a few Chevys Thumbs Up


----------



## BlackBirdWS.6

Those tow mirrors look good on that Cheyenne Mark! Thumbs Up


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

That Cheyenne is a beautiful rig, Nice!


----------



## mjlawncare

powerstroke dmax and gasser


----------



## SIWEL

MarkEagleUSA;1308990 said:


>


your truck loos really clean. I like the looks of those


----------



## mercer_me

Spucel;1308924 said:


> Western Midweight (Steel)


Nice Tundra. How do you like the 5.7?


----------



## Spucel

I like it...defiantly goes when you hit the gas. Only thing I would change on the truck would be a keypad on the drivers side door.....


----------



## 91AK250

trying to dig up pics of installs i did.

'98 f-150 4x4 auto v6 with a 8'6" super duty/timbrins

















late 80s ford 4x4 van with 7'6" super duty.









05 tahoe z71 with 7'6" sport duty


----------



## 91AK250

'00 f-150 4.6 4x4 auto. 7'6" sport duty









crap! meant to post this in the "1/2 ton plow" thread...oh well


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Could have put a 8 or 8 1/2 footer on that van. I've seen a few of those around here with plows. Nice pics!:waving:


----------



## ultimate plow

MarkEagleUSA;1308990 said:


>


NICE! Love seeing trucks like this!


----------



## fordf350dually

This is the truck as of last year truck looks different now ill post pics as soon as I take some


----------



## Willman940

I have to say, I'm diggin' the duel rear on single box look, real clean.


----------



## fordf350dually

Yeah I love that look ive never seen another dually with a single axel bed on it here are some recent pictures I took with some paint changes.


----------



## fordf350dually

*Where is the snoww*

I got my weight ready for this year now i just need the snowww!


----------



## Z Cut's Lawncare

here is my main truck just waiting to put he plow on it.


----------



## Z Cut's Lawncare

and more.


----------



## cat10

thats a nice truck Ozzyr333


----------



## randomb0b123

fordf350dually;1313444 said:


> Yeah I love that look ive never seen another dually with a single axel bed on it here are some recent pictures I took with some paint changes.


i think a backrack would look really nice on that is it a 460


----------



## fordf350dually

Yeah its got the 460 in it its a gas guzzler lol. I was thinking about putting a back rack on it but i decided for now to get a light bar and strobes.


----------



## 91AK250

again, not mine but one i did today. truck has been wrecked and poorly repaired with decent frame damage that was left for me to deal with. after almost 2 hours working on the frame i was able to start installing the UC. got it on after a bit of a fight...you can see how whacked the front end is in the pics without the plow. but it got a 8' super duty with wings. held it well!

























the '11 i did yesterday


----------



## Z Cut's Lawncare

cat10;1318216 said:


> thats a nice truck Ozzyr333


thanks cat10 i just cant wait to see what it will look like with a plow and sander on.


----------



## blacklabel9698




----------



## hardwoodcd

*My truck*

Here she is guys. Let me know what you think, Casey


----------



## fordf350dually

looks awsomeee


----------



## mossman381

Nice job hardwood.


----------



## Advantage

hardwoodcd;1318782 said:


> Here she is guys. Let me know what you think, Casey


That looks amazing!


----------



## xp1ik05

blacklabel9698;1318731 said:


>


Beautiful!! cant wait to get a fisher


----------



## PrimoSR

hardwoodcd;1318782 said:


> Here she is guys. Let me know what you think, Casey


Want to wire my new truck? Looks good!


----------



## muddbog

*My Baby*

I can't wait to try out the new tires!


----------



## GM_Fan40

Ready for the snow! Oh yeah, dont mind the bumper.. or hood.. or fender.. minor off roading accident..


----------



## mossman381

Looks like a major off roading accident.


----------



## GM_Fan40

Haha yeah i try and tell myself in my head that it doesnt look that bad.


----------



## muddbog

And that is why I don't off road...


----------



## BUFF

muddbog;1321190 said:


> And that is why I don't off road...


Or have a few beers..........


----------



## muddbog

that too...


----------



## Banksy

muddbog;1321190 said:


> And that is why I don't off road...


I'll finish this sentence.

".....in cars."

 just kidding. Nice rig. I bet it's very comfy to plow in.


----------



## muddbog

Banksy;1322109 said:


> I'll finish this sentence.
> 
> ".....in cars."
> 
> just kidding. Nice rig. I bet it's very comfy to plow in.


LOL, It's very nice but hard to maneuver! you need am airfield to turn it around! damn things longer than a week in jail, but it does come with its own zip code...


----------



## patlalandebutt

hardwoodcd;1318782 said:


> Here she is guys. Let me know what you think, Casey


are you able to run the clearance lights without the strobes running?


----------



## ChiTahoe

Here is my 97 Tahoe with a SnowDogg MD 75.


----------



## mossman381

ChiTahoe;1322431 said:


> Here is my 97 Tahoe with a SnowDogg MD 75.


Looks like you have 2 doggs


----------



## Dreggos

*It lives again !!*

Found an old Meyer plow... same type I had previously cut down and installed on my Jeep Cherokee....this one is going on my Ford Ranger.


----------



## Willman940

ChiTahoe;1322431 said:


> Here is my 97 Tahoe with a SnowDogg MD 75.


I see what you did there.


----------



## mercer_me

Dreggos;1322517 said:


> Found an old Meyer plow... same type I had previously cut down and installed on my Jeep Cherokee....this one is going on my Ford Ranger.


I had one just like that on a 1987 Jeep Cherokee. Is that a 7.5'?


----------



## Dreggos

I cut it down to 6' 8"....


----------



## ChiTahoe

mossman381;1322508 said:


> Looks like you have 2 doggs


Yea one is called Grizzly, the other Plow. Guess which is which lol.



Willman940;1322543 said:


> I see what you did there.


Only if you're referring to the cutting edge and sunroof lol.

Otherwise I'm lost?


----------



## Banksy

I was on my photobucket account and have this pic of my very first truck. It was red and white with some decent dings. I sold it to a friend and this is what he did with it. He sold it and it got trashed I heard. Don't remember if I ever posted this before. I miss this truck. It had 43k original miles on it in 1996 when I bought it for $3500 plow and all. 351w / C6 auto.


----------



## randomb0b123

heres another grizzly











ChiTahoe;1322777 said:


> Yea one is called Grizzly, the other Plow. Guess which is which lol.
> 
> Only if you're referring to the cutting edge and sunroof lol.
> 
> Otherwise I'm lost?


----------



## hardwoodcd

patlalandebutt;1322254 said:


> are you able to run the clearance lights without the strobes running?


yes.......


----------



## KevinClark




----------



## weareweird69

New cutting edge, and a little paint...


















Im not done with it yet, but i had to throw some new photos out there!


----------



## K1500 4x4

just got my "new" plow on my dodge


----------



## rusty3506

*My Duramax LBZ With Boss V*


----------



## Mark13

Truck looks good, but I think your plow mount needs to be moved up some to get the blade to sit flat.



And a 7"tip, really?


----------



## AVAPLOW

2002 Avalanche 2500, 4x4, 8.1L, Western Ultra mount 8' ProPlow


----------



## rusty3506

Thanks Just put the mount on, yea I do need to move it up a bit then it should sit flush... 
Yea 7 inch tip is the way to go. 



Mark13;1326059 said:


> Truck looks good, but I think your plow mount needs to be moved up some to get the blade to sit flat.
> 
> And a 7"tip, really?


----------



## wolfmobile8

rusty3506;1326849 said:


> Thanks Just put the mount on, yea I do need to move it up a bit then it should sit flush...
> Yea 7 inch tip is the way to go.


Welcome over to plowsite rusty. your dmax a plow look good all you need to do is make it sit level now and I plan on getting a 7" tip aswell for my dmax.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

wolfmobile8;1327032 said:


> Welcome over to plowsite rusty. your dmax a plow look good all you need to do is make it sit level now and I plan on getting a 7" tip aswell for my dmax.


May I suggest just welding a steel garbage can on as your tip?:laughing::laughing:


----------



## wolfmobile8

PabstBlueRibbon;1327250 said:


> May I suggest just welding a steel garbage can on as your tip?:laughing::laughing:


lol. yea but it wouldn't be nice and shiny chorme if I did that. hahah


----------



## reitze

*Project plow*

I just welded up this plow onto my 97 Jeep GC. Its a lota plow for my small driveway.

I didn't want to get out to re-angle it so I got a 2nd winch and welded some cable-tubes for that. The winch is wound in 2 directions at once so it pulls one side/other. I like how releasing the winch-clutch releases the blade like the handle would too.

The original winch mount didn't let it lift high enough so I ended up cutting it off - and then later re-welding it with an angle in it and cross-bars. I also added a tilt-adjustment bracket for the blade-tilt (had to loosen the springs to set that). Anyway, here's some pics and vid if I can get the edits right:

Youtube: Custom Plow on a Jeep Grand Cherokee Laredo 
Pics:

































It "looks" like the mount points are a bit low but they're even with the rest of the main undercarriage and spindles on the Jeep - and it has a class 3 front-hitch that I welded it to - so its better than the stock brackets (as long as there's a blade-tilt-stop, 2nd pic).

Anyway, should be a fun winter and a lot better than the blade on the garden tractor.

_Edit: Youtube: Custom Plow on a Jeep Grand Cherokee Laredo 
_


----------



## reitze

Just uploaded this one, from the bottom:


----------



## Dreggos

ha...pretty good, necessity is the mother of invention....hope it works good for you... I have a '98 GC that I fabricated a custom plow mount for.... check it out on my profile page.... good luck.


----------



## reitze

Dreggos;1327598 said:


> ha...pretty good, necessity is the mother of invention....hope it works good for you... I have a '98 GC that I fabricated a custom plow mount for.... check it out on my profile page.... good luck.


Thanks Dreggos.

BTW, I also improved that little plow-dolly. Whoever thought that should be two pieces just waiting to take your hands off while not getting the plow close to the mount... Well here's that result:


















Note that little bit of miss-alignment is adapted by removing the board and raising/lowering the winches. It goes on/off pretty easy now.


----------



## Willman940

Do you have a return spring to against one of the sides to counter act the second winch for angle?


----------



## reitze

Willman940;1327755 said:


> Do you have a return spring to against one of the sides to counter act the second winch for angle?


No. I originally considered that as an option but the double-wind on the winch works fine. On the winch-pulley there's a set-screw where the cable goes through the center-hub/pully of the winch. I just loosened that, pulled out all the cable and put about 1/2 of it back on - centered at that set-screw, and about 5 or 6 winds in each direction. So there's 2 cable-outputs on the same winch, 1 on each side. you can see it in the pics.

Edit: (spelling+...)
BTW, if I were to do it again I'd use a stronger winch for the center. That one's only 2000 lbs. A 3500 lb winch would be better. If I do get one like that (like if one goes cheep on ebay) then I'll have to re-weld the top-plate. I already bent that to crap via the 1st configuration where the winch faced normally and those directing-wheels didn't do so well. Anyway, this setup works. The only thing I'd do different would be to figure a better pull-point for the place where the cable pulls from the back (closer to the v-pivot-mount).


----------



## rusty3506

*The 7inch tip - also known as the lunch warmer...*


----------



## rusty3506

*The 7inch Tip -- Also Known As The Lunch Warmer*


----------



## reitze

rusty3506;1327918 said:


>


?
BTW, here's a pic of the top-winch from the left side. Scroll up for the right-side


----------



## mossman381

rusty3506;1327918 said:


>


I think 7" is a little extreme. Most semi's don't have that big of exhaust tips.


----------



## Mark13

mossman381;1327983 said:


> I think 7" is a little extreme. Most semi's don't have that big of exhaust tips.


But it's a diesel man!!

No kidding, 5" is plenty. Heck no tip is better yet imo, keeps it clean. And it's just plain fun when everyone mistakes your truck for a 6.0 gas.


----------



## wolfmobile8

Mark13;1327992 said:


> But it's a diesel man!!
> 
> No kidding, 5" is plenty. Heck no tip is better yet imo, keeps it clean. And it's just plain fun when everyone mistakes your truck for a 6.0 gas.


yea it's a diesel got to go big with the exhaust haha but I have a 5" system on my dmax now and I was going to get a 6" tip and I said thats the biggest I would go but now I am going to go with a 7" tip thats is big as I would go 8" is too big.

or I was thinkin of getting these hahahah jk


----------



## vegaman04

wolfmobile8;1328008 said:


> yea it's a diesel got to go big with the exhaust haha but I have a 5" system on my dmax now and I was going to get a 6" tip and I said thats the biggest I would go but now I am going to go with a 7" tip thats is big as I would go 8" is too big.


I'm having a hard enough time deciding on a 4" or 5" system.


----------



## MikeRi24

Ozzyr333;1318160 said:


> and more.


I have to ask....obviously you're a vol firefighter, as I formerly was. I noticed that you have a radio in your console. I know its a big thing down south with EVERYONE having red lights and radios, and I'm sure you do something similar, but how to guys respond to calls??? I know here we have the Mintor pagers, and just go to the station, board the rigs and go. Does EACH firefighter call responding on the radio and then go hot (lights and sirens) to the station or scene in their personal vehicle? If thats the case, thats pretty sweet. Here the only people allowed to have right lights/radios/sirens are the chiefs, and hell we were not allowed to have ANY lighting on our POVs at all. People used to give me a hard time cuz I had a light bar and lights in my grill that are amber and used to plowing!


----------



## pooleo8

reitze;1327933 said:


> ?
> BTW, here's a pic of the top-winch from the left side. Scroll up for the right-side


I love how the dog is like"WTF is this thing!" Thumbs Up


----------



## mossman381

wolfmobile8;1328008 said:


> yea it's a diesel got to go big with the exhaust haha but I have a 5" system on my dmax now and I was going to get a 6" tip and I said thats the biggest I would go but now I am going to go with a 7" tip thats is big as I would go 8" is too big.


If 7" makes you happy do it. I am probably going to go with a 5" system with no tip. Or a 4" system with a 5" tip. Not sure yet.


----------



## 91AK250

here is one i did today. a '04 f150 HD(7 lug truck) with a 8 foot super duty and timbrins. seemed to hold it ok.


----------



## Banksy

They still made 7 lug F150's in 2004?


----------



## reitze

pooleo8;1328033 said:


> I love how the dog is like"WTF is this thing!" Thumbs Up


Thanks. Y'all got some serious equipment here. Interesting to see. I googled before I started the electric-plow-pivot project but didn't see anything like it anywhere. After taking it off the Jeep and welding those 2 1/2 dollys together into 1 nice dolly that works I'm considering if I want to improve it while its in the garage instead of outside.

I may want to re-mount the cable-pull-points or cable-routs so that there's less cable slack needed for the range of motion. The *"key" measure I'd guess is how much L/R slack is in the winch-pivot*. Well when its cranked over to one side there's none, sorta like having it locked in via the bolt-handle. At center there's none when fully up, and when down there's about 6" left/right play in it. Considering its for snow and I'm not doing any long pushes that's fine I'm sure. But if I get into perfecting it...

The thing is it seems it would require something analogous to the bicycle cable-sheaths that flex to the ideal draw-point regardless of the location. It seems to require the most cable in the full-up/full-side position. Since the board holds the winches up, it's basically in a plow-down position as compared to being on-vehicle (where you can see about 3" cable slack equating to about 6" on the end of the plow blade).


----------



## reitze

reitze;1327933 said:


> ?




OK now I see the 7" tail-pipe in your pictures. When I posted earlier it only had text there - seems something in the computers caught up to you. Anyway yea that's big enough! Its obviously over-sized when a semi isn't that big. Prolly works more like a trumpet too - to piss off the guy stuck in that position in traffic.


----------



## weareweird69

HAHA 7" tips only make the exhaust deeper, and less LOUD. Most semis around here rund 8" stacks, unless they are un-changed from the factory. Ive seen some rediculous stuff, and that 7"er is modest. 

Thats an interesting plow setup reitze, looks like youve done some research on it!

And they still made 7-lug F150's? I thought they only did that in 97-98?


As for deciding an exhaust, do a 5" Its a little bit different sound than a 4". When I take off my stacks, ill be doing a 5" system on my truck.


----------



## 91AK250

Banksy;1328085 said:


> They still made 7 lug F150's in 2004?


yep it was the HD pkg. 04-08 and they still offer it.



> here's the info about it straight from the 09 order guide:
> 
> HEAVY DUTY PAYLOAD PACKAGE (627)
> Usage: Increases GVWR to 8200 lbs. for improved payload and towing
> Availability:
> • Regular Cab Styleside 8.0' box (145" WB) SuperCab 8.0' box (163" WB), Mid-Box Prep Regular Cab 5.5' box (145" WB) or Mid-Box Prep SuperCab 5.5' box (163" WB)
> • XL and XLT
> • 36 gallon fuel tank (655) required with Regular and SuperCab 4x4; optional with 4x2
> Requires:
> • 5.4L V8 Engine
> • Max Trailer Tow Package (53M)
> Includes:
> • High capacity 17" 7-lug steel wheels (64K)
> • Heavy Duty shock absorbers, frame and 72 amp battery
> • Upgraded springs, radiator, and auxiliary transmission oil cooler
> • 9.75" gear set
> • Standard 3.73 axle
> • LT245/75R17E BSW All Terrain Tire
> Optional Equipment:
> • Snow Plow Prep Package (62S)


they made the 7 lug light duty f-250s in '97/98 then in '99 it was called the 7700pkg which gave you the 7 lugs.



> The regular F-250 (light-duty) was basically an F-150 with the same body panels but with a heavy-duty Sterling 10.5 axle and suspension, along with 7 lug wheels. Additionally, the F-250 Light Duty also offered a load leveling rear suspension system. The F-250 HD (Heavy Duty) was in the same series as the F-350. With the arrival of the all new 1999 "Super Duty" series in early 1998, the standard F-250 ('light-duty'), F-250HD (Heavy Duty), & F-350 line was totally dropped and the F-250 (light-duty), which was a temporary model from the start, became the "7700" package for the F-150 (noted on the tailgate emblem)


----------



## weareweird69

I dont think id ever buy one lol


----------



## Mark13

weareweird69;1328256 said:


> I dont think id ever buy one lol


I'm sure the aftermarket wheel choice is just staggering.


----------



## DaveCN5

Ozzyr333;1318155 said:


> here is my main truck just waiting to put he plow on it.


Oh geeze, I know that truck and that parking lot. That's Wayne's old truck. Is he still running the show at Botsford?


----------



## DaveCN5

Here's a 2 year old picture of our fleet. We haven't taken an updated one so the photo is missing:

2008 F-350 Crew Cab 6.4L PSD with Boss V-XT
2010 F-450 DRW flat bed with Boss V-XT
2 Boss BX-12's for the Komatsu loader and Case back hoe. 
2 Ford Rangers
1 Ford F-150
1 2001 Ford F-350 7.3 PSD


----------



## M & MD Lawn

I Just looked back to see if I had posted here, lol, I thought I did but i guess I didn't........... but here he is BOSS V 7'6 RT3... I can't wait to use it!!!:redbounce:redbounce

I just purchased it in August, Its a 2006 model but "NEW" to me lol

The others are in this thread -----> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=123153


----------



## thesnowman269

Mark13;1328376 said:


> I'm sure the aftermarket wheel choice is just staggering.


its a ***** to find em... not that i would know or anything..


----------



## rusty3506

A 4 inch system will be more of a jet sound and the 5 ich system will give you more of a deeper sound, When you go 5 inch you have more risk of throwing a code. every truck is different so theres no way of knowing till you do it. What ever you pick make sure you do the kitty delete. cheek out dmaxstore.com



mossman381;1328036 said:


> If 7" makes you happy do it. I am probably going to go with a 5" system with no tip. Or a 4" system with a 5" tip. Not sure yet.


----------



## WilliamOak

I have 4" diamond eye turbo back 5" tip on a lbz beautiful turbo sound and not too obnoxious. Has the quiet tone downpipe or whatever they call it and I only get a little tiny drone before 6th gear. Otherwise no complaints at all.


----------



## mossman381

rusty3506;1329386 said:


> A 4 inch system will be more of a jet sound and the 5 ich system will give you more of a deeper sound, When you go 5 inch you have more risk of throwing a code. every truck is different so theres no way of knowing till you do it. What ever you pick make sure you do the kitty delete. cheek out dmaxstore.com


I have no cat to delete  I think the only LB7's to get cats where the CA ones. I am really leaning towards a 5" system.


----------



## JLsDmax

mossman381;1329529 said:


> I have no cat to delete  I think the only LB7's to get cats where the CA ones. I am really leaning towards a 5" system.


i have an lb7 no cat, currently straight piped 4" MBRP, its loud really throaty. I run a muffler in the winter, deeper sounding with the muffler but la strong sound. I though about a 5in system but hear bad things without some bigger mods, i dont know if this is proven, but thats what i heard.


----------



## wolfmobile8

mossman381;1329529 said:


> I have no cat to delete  I think the only LB7's to get cats where the CA ones. I am really leaning towards a 5" system.


yup that's the nice thing about the lb'7s they didn't come with a cat from the factory mine doesn't have one either. deffinetly go with the 5" system mossman. I love my 5" magnaflow turbo back system on my dmax. I think the lb7 is the most deepest and most loudest out of all the other generation dmax motors.


JLsDmax;1329541 said:


> i have an lb7 no cat, currently straight piped 4" MBRP, its loud really throaty. I run a muffler in the winter, deeper sounding with the muffler but la strong sound. I though about a 5in system but hear bad things without some bigger mods, i dont know if this is proven, but thats what i heard.


I haven't made up my mind yet i keep thinking of taking my muffler off and straight pipeing my lb7 dmax but I like the tone my magnaflow muffler gives it.


----------



## mossman381

wolfmobile8;1329580 said:


> yup that's the nice thing about the lb'7s they didn't come with a cat from the factory mine doesn't have one either. deffinetly go with the 5" system mossman. I love my 5" magnaflow turbo back system on my dmax. I think the lb7 is the most deepest and most loudest out of all the other generation dmax motors.


I have not heard in person what a duramax sounds like with a 4" or 5". But the ones I have heard on youtube, the 5" sounds better. I tried to get my dad to straight pipe his 04 LB7, but he wouldn't do it. I think that after I do my exhaust, he will want his done


----------



## WilliamOak

straight piped lb7s sound damn close to a straight piped 7.3


----------



## JLsDmax

mossman381;1329656 said:


> I have not heard in person what a duramax sounds like with a 4" or 5". But the ones I have heard on youtube, the 5" sounds better. I tried to get my dad to straight pipe his 04 LB7, but he wouldn't do it. I think that after I do my exhaust, he will want his done


straight piped is good in the summer but its too loud for plowing, ecspecially the few residentials and some small condos i do. i put on the muffler as a courtesy for customers. i dont want to wake everyone up at 4am when im clearing their driveway


----------



## tls22

M & MD Lawn;1328434 said:


> I Just looked back to see if I had posted here, lol, I thought I did but i guess I didn't........... but here he is BOSS V 7'6 RT3... I can't wait to use it!!!:redbounce:redbounce
> 
> I just purchased it in August, Its a 2006 model but "NEW" to me lol
> 
> The others are in this thread -----> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=123153


Thats a real nice set-up....good luck this winter and get action shots.


91AK250;1328069 said:


> here is one i did today. a '04 f150 HD(7 lug truck) with a 8 foot super duty and timbrins. seemed to hold it ok.
> 
> [.jpg[/IMG]


I think its awsome that you put these plows on for ur job.....must come second hand for you now.....also you learn alot about the plows.


----------



## Brandon29

MBRP Cool duals with muffler delete and cat delete sounds real mean too


----------



## Duramaxallison0

Mossman, I had both 4" and 5" straight piped on my old lb7. i honestly liked the 4" better. Sounded crisper and I liked the tone better. The 5" is deeper yes but not by alot by sounded more sloppy. If your looking for good deal one exhaust look at Huskers Diesels budget exhaust. Not paying big money for brand name exhaust that is pretty much for the muffler. The kit goes nicely together and looks great. Im happy with mine on my lmm


----------



## mossman381

Duramaxallison0;1332180 said:


> Mossman, I had both 4" and 5" straight piped on my old lb7. i honestly liked the 4" better. Sounded crisper and I liked the tone better. The 5" is deeper yes but not by alot by sounded more sloppy. If your looking for good deal one exhaust look at Huskers Diesels budget exhaust. Not paying big money for brand name exhaust that is pretty much for the muffler. The kit goes nicely together and looks great. Im happy with mine on my lmm


Thanks man. I am pretty much  when it comes to what exhaust to go with. I have time to figure it out while I am painting things.


----------



## kblazk

just got her all done tonight. 2010 F250, 5.4 gas. new 6000lb front coils. 8 foot super duty Boss.


----------



## trustno1

My 2003 Ford F-250 Super Duty with a Boss 8'










Thanks,Scotty


----------



## weareweird69

Finally got the truck ready... But I need a better battery.. lol










And I finally got a video of the strobe working.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

weareweird69;1332836 said:


> Finally got the truck ready... But I need a better battery.. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I finally got a video of the strobe working.


Nice lookin rigThumbs Up


----------



## weareweird69

Thank you! Im hoping it stays nice.. They are calling for 1-4" of snow here tomorrow. I didnt get a chance to wax it up, but hopefully I can soon.


----------



## mossman381

weareweird69;1332836 said:


> Finally got the truck ready... But I need a better battery.. lol


I am not a ford guy but nice mustang Thumbs Up


----------



## weareweird69

Well, I wasnt expecting that response today lol thanks!


----------



## BFBoss

03Chevy and 05gmc


----------



## reitze

reitze;1327933 said:


> ?
> BTW, here's a pic of the top-winch from the left side. Scroll up for the right-side


Well that didn't work out. The 2x winding on the winch was binding due to different diameter winds (I did keep the 2 sides separate ok, but still had a problem). *Edit+: Actually the 2x winding prolly wasn't the key problem. The key problem was the wear/age of my plow at the primary bolt, about 1/8" play on both haves at the bolt. This caused 1/4" of interference in the track at the back where the pin would set the angle. I first had to shorten the pin 1/8" with a grinder so that it would work at all. Well yesterday in the middle of the re-design I went and shortened the blade-frame where the angle-pin goes into the track. (angle cut 1 side, pound in 1/4", weld, other side, too, then grind). That makes it pivot free of the frames binding up. I'm not worried about it coming out of the track either. The wear was all in the direction of pushing the frame back too far, not going forward, so it rides nicely in the tolerance of the track-width now. *

Anyway, I re-did the design so that it will function as desired...

*THIS DESIGN (video)*features a spring that I previously removed from the jeep when I got it because it was too stiff. The best I can guesstimate via yard-stick and my own weight is that the spring produces about 200 lbs / inch. I'm loading it with about 3" of "pre-load" meaning it's using about 600-800 lbs in its range of motion. 1/2 of that force makes it to the plow-angle at about 9" from the pivot so that's about 500 lb-ft of torque (I plan to improve the pull-point-too - at about 12" from the pivot).

Here's a new picture (i think the spring looks "cool" ):


----------



## weareweird69

Well, were getting some snow!










And, that plow setup is like mad science lol


----------



## reitze

weareweird69;1333299 said:


> Well, were getting some snow!
> 
> *And, that plow setup is like mad science lol*


Wooo hooo! wesport

Thanks, nice to see the lol's. I was raised with torch-in-hand... This project turned out longer/bigger than expected - and that seems mostly due to the wear in the primary plow-pin causing the plow-frames to bind and adding doubt to the 1st design attempt...2nd... 3rd well its working and that flaw was fixed... imho it means I prolly should have begun with more diss-assembly.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

WOW THAT SNOW!!!!! LOOKS AWSOMEWISH IT WAS US GOT AN ITCH TO PULL THE TRIGGER Thumbs Up


----------



## tbone3

All ready!! 10-15 inches now!! :bluebounc


----------



## alldayrj

DaveCN5;1328417 said:


> Here's a 2 year old picture of our fleet. We haven't taken an updated one so the photo is missing:
> 
> 2008 F-350 Crew Cab 6.4L PSD with Boss V-XT
> 2010 F-450 DRW flat bed with Boss V-XT
> 2 Boss BX-12's for the Komatsu loader and Case back hoe.
> 2 Ford Rangers
> 1 Ford F-150
> 1 2001 Ford F-350 7.3 PSD


beautiful fleet


----------



## mercer_me

We are suposed to get 6 to 12 inches tonight so, I put the plow on the Chevy. She has never plowed before so, I hope I can try it out tomarow.


----------



## alldayrj

demo-ed a kage yesterday. shes a little big but suprisingly the machine didnt feel tippy.
















its a thing of beauty in person


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

You guys are lucky!!! Im still waiting for snow... Got my truck ready for the most part, replacing my Western 8' proplus with a Western 8.5' MVP pro plus poly with wings! Going to use the wings for large accounts


----------



## G&G Maintenance

all ready to plow


----------



## DaveCN5

alldayrj;1333469 said:


> beautiful fleet


Thank you. I'm quite proud of our equipment. We need to get everything together back at our headquarters to do this again with all of our new equipment. It's hard being split between 2 shops and getting ready to move machines to accounts later this week or next. Maybe on Tuesday I'll get a chance, but it's doubtful.


----------



## reitze

DaveCN5;1333549 said:


> Thank you. I'm quite proud of our equipment. We need to get everything together back at our headquarters to do this again with all of our new equipment. It's hard being split between 2 shops and getting ready to move machines to accounts later this week or next. Maybe on Tuesday I'll get a chance, but it's doubtful.


You should be - that's quite a fleet you have. Here's 1 more of my custom-welded-plow on my Jeep (it pivots via winch w/ the control by the e-brake handle):


----------



## alldayrj

DaveCN5;1333549 said:


> Thank you. I'm quite proud of our equipment. We need to get everything together back at our headquarters to do this again with all of our new equipment. It's hard being split between 2 shops and getting ready to move machines to accounts later this week or next. Maybe on Tuesday I'll get a chance, but it's doubtful.


Is all that equipment just for snow?


----------



## DaveCN5

alldayrj;1333647 said:


> Is all that equipment just for snow?


Yes sir. Except we've grown in the last 2 years since that picture was taken, so we have even more equipment than was taken in the picture. Also that picture doesn't include the side walk crew trucks.

We've added another salt truck (another GMC Topkick) and 3 more Ford Super Duty's. I'll try and take a picture when I go back in to the shop on Tuesday. Here's our new Crew Cab that we have a BOSS V-XT for. Don't know if I will be in a truck or a skid steer this year though.


----------



## weareweird69

Man I wish we had more snow lol ours from today, is almost all gone


----------



## vincent

Bought this plow 2 years ago, alot of rust, but got a good deal. Decided this year to do a restoration.

Found a new tower on craigslist, replaced A-frame, all the hoses/bolts, new motor, updated the lights, sand blasted the moldboard frame, and added a new ploy skin.

This will be the second winter for the spreader.


----------



## reitze

vincent;1333772 said:


> Bought this plow 2 years ago, alot of rust, but got a good deal. Decided this year to do a restoration.
> 
> Found a new tower on craigslist, replaced A-frame, all the hoses/bolts, new motor, updated the lights, sand blasted the moldboard frame, and added a new ploy skin.
> 
> This will be the second winter for the spreader.
> ...


Cool how the tips change! :salute:


----------



## mossman381

weareweird69;1333765 said:


> Man I wish we had more snow lol ours from today, is almost all gone


You can have all the snow right now. I still need to dry some more moss


----------



## weareweird69

Looks like a good job you did Vincent!

And, moss?


----------



## mossman381

weareweird69;1333885 said:


> And, moss?


We harvest long fiber sphagnum moss in the summer. Here is a pic of moss in windrows getting ready to spread it.


----------



## weareweird69

And what do you do with, said moss? lol


----------



## mossman381

weareweird69;1333924 said:


> And what do you do with, said moss? lol


We sell the moss to nurseries and garden centers. All plants pretty much like moss. You can do topiary with it. If you check out my website there is a section on how we harvest the moss at http://mossman381.com/Home_Page.html


----------



## randomb0b123

mossman381;1327983 said:


> I think 7" is a little extreme. Most semi's don't have that big of exhaust tips.


http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/cto/2665108281.html
read description and look at the last pic..... fyi that is not my truck


----------



## BlackBirdWS.6

randomb0b123;1334008 said:


> http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/cto/2665108281.html
> read description and look at the last pic..... fyi that is not my truck


I see that truck driving around all the time, the 12in. tip gives me a good laugh, but other than that the truck looks to be in pretty good shape for a 91.


----------



## randomb0b123

ya it is pretty nice looking in the pics but hes got the notorious first gen roof rot. mine somehow eluded that. i would kinda be interested if it wasnt lifted and probably owned be a 17 yr old and beat on


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

randomb0b123;1334008 said:


> http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/cto/2665108281.html
> read description and look at the last pic..... fyi that is not my truck


7500 for a '91? come on now. I'd give him 4500 at best


----------



## randomb0b123

.....thats not bad for that truck with those miles. i think its kinda high because its lifted and has big dumb tires but that price isnt that out of line. look on ebay people pay alot for them


----------



## weareweird69

Thanks Mossman, now it all makes sense lol


----------



## mossman381

randomb0b123;1334008 said:


> http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/cto/2665108281.html
> read description and look at the last pic..... fyi that is not my truck


That is way way way to big. I was looking through our steel and found some 5" pipe from one of our semis. I am now thinking that all I need is a 4" exhaust with no tip.


----------



## mercer_me

My uncle's 2011 GMC 2500HD 6.0L crew cab 8' bed. It currently doesn't have a plow on it but, in a couple years I think he is going to put a 8' Boss trip edge on it.


----------



## 97S104x4

here are a couple pics from this early snow storm in the northeast


----------



## tguenthardt

*my 2005HD*

Here is my 2005 Chevy 2500HD, 6.0L, right now has a boss7'-6" poly straight blade.


----------



## SNOWBEARLTD

This is my truck 

2006 GMC Canyon Off-Road


----------



## reitze

*Yet another redesign of the pivot-control*

Well today I realized what a total piece of crap my plow was when the guy sold it to me - warn out so to speak - too much interferance in the track, then trim the A-frame and it pops out- well added a guide-rail... Meanwhile I didn't like the idea of the car-spring and got thinking it was the A-frame-bindings that foiled my 2x-winding before and now with the winch no the blade-frame well there' less need for slack in the cable too. Well here it is and its working best of the design buils so far.

youtube-demo


----------



## weareweird69

You and that plow LOL

I hope your not intending on keeping those wire nuts.


----------



## reitze

weareweird69;1335631 said:


> You and that plow LOL
> I hope your not intending on keeping those wire nuts.


lol, yea I know. Thanks. 

Yea didn't see a problem with the wire-nuts - is there? My soldering iron seems small for that task. I do remove them at the nuts on the winches.

I am intending to remove the spring-mount and position the pully better on the driver-side... and instead of 1 bolt on the mower-blade (cross-member) I was thinking I'd burn another hole into it.

I figure tomorrow I'll remove it again anyway because I want to improve the welds on the added track-rail. I was wrong above thinking I could remove 1/4" from the upper A frame to stop it binding in the track WITHOUT having it come out- it came out - that's why the added rail - and need for more welding to make it more solid. It was too tight at first and the grinding worked so 3 out of 4 of the tac-welds are still on. The 4th had to come off because the shrinkage-on-cooling F'd the clearance. So I'm hoping to put it back and with it operational will be able to make sure its ok.

I did drive it to the store today with the plow on. When I parked I bumped it into the curb . I thought I had a bit more clearance than that. I've been considering the mout-weld all day but remembering how well it fit IDK if there'd be a way to raise it.


----------



## DaveCN5

weareweird69;1335631 said:


> You and that plow LOL
> 
> I hope your not intending on keeping those wire nuts.


I think he meant he hopes you aren't using the wire nuts as your permanent solution and would instead wire them properly. Wire nuts are not a good idea for a snow plow. But you obviously have the creativity juices flowing!


----------



## reitze

DaveCN5;1335667 said:


> I think he meant he hopes you aren't using the wire nuts as your permanent solution and would instead wire them properly. Wire nuts are not a good idea for a snow plow. But you obviously have the creativity juices flowing!


Do they notoriously fail or are they just a PITA to remove/re-do??? I've got them underneath by the shift-leavers too...


----------



## DaveCN5

reitze;1335673 said:


> Do they notoriously fail or are they just a PITA to remove/re-do??? I've got them underneath by the shift-leavers too...


In doors they are fine. But you do NOT want to leave them exposed in the elements. Electricity + water = potential fire. So if snow gets in the wire nuts you could possibly (again possibly) have a fire start or the wiring will fail all together. Get yourself some real connectors, heat shrink, electrical tape and wire loom and protect that connection!


----------



## reitze

DaveCN5;1335686 said:


> In doors they are fine. But you do NOT want to leave them exposed in the elements. Electricity + water = potential fire. So if snow gets in the wire nuts you could possibly (again possibly) have a fire start or the wiring will fail all together. Get yourself some real connectors, heat shrink, electrical tape and wire loom and protect that connection!


thanks for clarifying. What I'll prolly do is live with the ****** connections till they're a problem and then replace most of the wires. The wires barely reach right now and I still need to better-fit the interior mounts of the switches.

the 3000 lbs winch showed up today too. With the real 1/4" cable it might make a better Christmas gift for someone else.


----------



## reitze

reitze;1335710 said:


> thanks for clarifying. What I'll prolly do is live with the ****** connections till they're a problem and then replace most of the wires. The wires barely reach right now and I still need to better-fit the interior mounts of the switches.
> 
> the 3000 lbs winch showed up today too. With the real 1/4" cable it might make a better Christmas gift for someone else.


wow it auto-censored my...

S H o T Y words. into ******. Someone did the politics and s/w more than I do the plow.


----------



## DaveCN5

reitze;1335710 said:


> thanks for clarifying. What I'll prolly do is live with the ****** connections till they're a problem and then replace most of the wires. The wires barely reach right now and I still need to better-fit the interior mounts of the switches.
> 
> the 3000 lbs winch showed up today too. With the real 1/4" cable it might make a better Christmas gift for someone else.


 If you have enough wire to use wire nuts, you have plenty to solder them together. Even if you don't have a soldering gun at least run down to the auto part store and pick up some butt connectors for a dollar or two.


----------



## randomb0b123

reitze did you steal all of your design ideas from meyers?


----------



## reitze

randomb0b123;1335770 said:


> reitze did you steal all of your design ideas from meyers?


No, I'm on my 4th or 5th re-design via welder with it now, and I've never seen a meyers w/ a winch-setup. Am I getting close? Do they have a model with a winch-controlled pivot? Is that how they they do it?

It does seem to be working pretty good in this setup now. Still I'm kludging cable-tensioners, etc that would be manufactured-sweeet if someone were to copy it. I figure I'll do a bit of removing old-design-welded stuff like the spring-mount and situate the cable-tension-springs a bit better.

And BTW, I have over a dozen patents on real engineering stuff and I don't think there's anything patentable here about using a winch to pivot a plow. My hobbies are just hobbies but sometimes I do get an idea I can actually do something with in the real world. So here I'm just having fun with a welder and a wrench among men who do it for a living. I grew up summers hanging out with bus mechanics from about age 5 through 16... have been welding about 40 years. If there's a myers or other winch-type design you could share a link of that could even . Thanks!


----------



## randomb0b123

uhh misunderstanding...


----------



## reitze

Cleaning it up and a bit of finer tuning. It still has about 6" play in it at the end of the blade, but the spring tensioners center it there with about 100 lbs force to move it the 6". There's less slack in the cables than before though its getting hard to put any more tension on it by hand... nice to have the springs do it for me like that.


----------



## reitze

*Technology of Winchs vs Hydrolics?*



randomb0b123;1336262 said:


> uhh misunderstanding...


Thanks for clarifying yourself - yea I'm just sharing a hobby-improvement because its fun. 

I do *have the impression I'm the 1st to be using a winch for pivot control *- though it's sooo straight-forward it's prolly not patentable and further I don't have a job at a company producing anything like snow/auto equipment. The 2x-winding doesn't seem patentable either - since it's analogous to 2 simple cables being wrapped different directions. As a patent experienced engineer I can say that's in the questionable area - like if it were important to a companies profits they could try patenting - but otherwise wouldn't... and now w/ me blogging it the clock is ticking (1 year to disclose or its considered public knowledge).

*Now, if I were Mayers, Warner, Snow Bear, ... I'd be carefully analyzing reitze's results.* Meanwhile I'm not holding my breath waiting for them to make a (better?) product. I wanted what I did and because I like playing with my torches found it not to hard to do. Now that its done, works, and is blogged,... A competitive snow-plow company could refine it into production.

*Hydrolic vs winch actuation? 
*
So would it really be better? Well not my old plow, but evenutally IMHO yea! Especially if the winch were integrated into the plow's design such that the cable wouldn't even be needed. The winch gearing could be adjusted so that the output could simply turn the blade directly (w/o cables while still having bi-directional actuation with the winch-clutch to hold in place).

Am I right? Like when you guys in this business consider just lift control - is a simple winch better than the hydrolic units? cheaper? reliability? my impression is that's true. But again I'm just a hobby-welder, not a plow expert. I did weld improvements onto one for my dad's farm-tractor's plow when I was 16. Amazing not much changed in the designs in those 40 years either.

IMHO, the technology of winches is ready to disrupt hydraulics. Similarly, like on the EQ-36 Radar, jack-screws are getting used to replace hydraulics (the 2 main actuators that raise/lower the antenna in that pic).

BTW, I've done' similar hacking on my guitars - and the guitar world vehemently rejects technology - like how they love tube-based amplifies and guitars w/o electronics. So IMHO there maybe a "emotional preference" for hydraulics for a long time to come. But* I do think winch-technology can do the job job much cheaper and with less total weight*.

To me it just seems plow-technology has been really stagnant for a long time. Being an inventive systems engineer makes that an easy target. It would be even more fun if someone like Meyers did some system redesign rather than trying to improve their existing product designs forever. That implies taking risks to gain market-dominance rather than just harvesting existing product designs. *Disruptive technology isn't just a tweak.* THAT is why its good for engineers to have hobbies.


----------



## 1984 Dodge Plow

1989 Dodge W250 with 318


----------



## fairwaymowing

New Truck for the season.


----------



## reitze

1984 Dodge Plow;1336733 said:


> 1989 Dodge W250 with 318


Nice - but what is that tilting?  Is there a tilt control or is it just heavier on one side with that much play in the tilt?



fairwaymowing;1336809 said:


> New Truck for the season.


Thumbs Up, :salute:


----------



## Mark13

reitze;1336817 said:


> Nice - but what is that tilting?  Is there a tilt control or is it just heavier on one side with that much play in the tilt?


I'd guess he just has a worn out center pin. My old unimount would tip like that too.


----------



## reitze

Mark13;1336832 said:


> I'd guess he just has a worn out center pin. My old unimount would tip like that too.


Thanks, that's interesting because my center-pin holes are warn 1/8" wider each. The pin-bolt is fine and I put a washer so I got a tigher fit. But I still get some forward/back slippage. Not that much side-to-side as in his picture. I think that's because of my back-rail that I've now added.

Basically the rear track is out-of round in the sense of the pin being that imprecise. By using a top-rail rather than a rear-track it sets a max-tilt-too. Seems just about right too (by happenstance). I'm going to weld/grind/refine that today (the tack-welds are still there/good-placed), will share a pic later).


----------



## reitze

Here's the other plow-pivot devices I do see commercially available.

This one is ATV but classic hydrolic setup I'd expect on common equipment.

This one sits over the center-pin and from a customer review appears to use a winch-/geared-system internally, with too a lot of hysteresis in the gears. Anyway, with the winching clutching motion a protected jack-screw would work excellently to replace many existing hydrolic ones like the first link. I'm surprised there's nobody trying to sell "actuators" like that.

Then again, hmmmm I coulda used something more like this 12V screw-jack...


----------



## DaveCN5

Our sidewalk guys just tied ropes to the hinge release on the plows. That way they just pull the rope and if they want to angle right, they just make sure to get the right tip of the plow into snow first, which will swing it to the right, let go of the rope and the plow locks in place. 

So apparently I was an idiot last night. We are finally ready for winter and I was going to snap some pictures of our new equipment we just got, but I totally forgot. Just got a Kubota M59 as a back up unit, a Volvo L30 compact loader, and an F-450 DRW UB that just got back from paint and lettering. I knew I was forgetting to do something when I left the shop... :realmad:


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

DaveCN5;1336957 said:


> Our sidewalk guys just tied ropes to the hinge release on the plows. That way they just pull the rope and if they want to angle right, they just make sure to get the right tip of the plow into snow first, which will swing it to the right, let go of the rope and the plow locks in place.
> 
> So apparently I was an idiot last night. We are finally ready for winter and I was going to snap some pictures of our new equipment we just got, but I totally forgot. Just got a Kubota M59 as a back up unit, a Volvo L30 compact loader, and an F-450 DRW UB that just got back from paint and lettering. I knew I was forgetting to do something when I left the shop... :realmad:


How would that work since the handel has to go out towards the mold board to pull the pin out of the hole?


----------



## DaveCN5

KGRlandscapeing;1337080 said:


> How would that work since the handel has to go out towards the mold board to pull the pin out of the hole?


On our swishers they move back towards the ATV, not towards the moldboard.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

DaveCN5;1337084 said:


> On our swishers they move back towards the ATV, not towards the moldboard.


I am Trying to think now because its been like 5 years since I have had a snobear. I think the handel is bolted at the bottom threw a hinge and then rod bolts to it alittle further up and when u pull it to the moldboard it releases it and u can move it from side to side


----------



## DaveCN5

KGRlandscapeing;1337097 said:


> I am Trying to think now because its been like 5 years since I have had a snobear. I think the handel is bolted at the bottom threw a hinge and then rod bolts to it alittle further up and when u pull it to the moldboard it releases it and u can move it from side to side


Yeah I understand what you're saying and the rope definitely wouldn't work then unless you weld some sort of pulley to the back of the moldboard in front of the handle.


----------



## reitze

DaveCN5;1337102 said:


> Yeah I understand what you're saying and the rope definitely wouldn't work then unless you weld some sort of pulley to the back of the moldboard in front of the handle.


There was a handle to release the pin but I removed all that stuff. You can see where it mounted just past the plate by the winch in this demo video (yea another - with good cable tension - working perfectly!!!).

Plow Pivot Winch Demo - Final Design 

Also, I adjusted the mount-elevation on the Plow Dolly. In this video the result is why:
Plow Dolly Setup Demo 

Will upload a couple pics too...
ussmileyflag

BTW, its IMHO people like me created the industries that built this USA... like autos, computers, and so-on. I've done my part, and enjoy the satisfaction saying "I made that".


----------



## reitze

reitze;1337222 said:


> There was a handle to release the pin but I removed all that stuff. You can see where it mounted just past the plate by the winch in this demo video (yea another - with good cable tension - working perfectly!!!).
> 
> Plow Pivot Winch Demo - Final Design
> 
> Also, I adjusted the mount-elevation on the Plow Dolly. In this video the result is why:
> Plow Dolly Setup Demo
> 
> Will upload a couple pics too...
> ussmileyflag
> 
> BTW, its IMHO people like me created the industries that built this USA... like autos, computers, and so-on. I've done my part, and enjoy the satisfaction saying "I made that".


This pair of pics shows the back-rail (pre-paint) I added due to the track issues (ultimately caused by the wear in the holes for the center-pin):








Yea those are 9/16 nuts for 3/8 bolts I used for the gaps (buy those by the 50 pack).

And I grinded it flat on the bottom - only because my 1st welds were too tight which first limited the winch's ability to do the pivot till some grind... then still affected tilt... till some more grind... works good now.


----------



## mossman381

reitze;1337222 said:


> BTW, its IMHO people like me created the industries that built this USA... like autos, computers, and so-on. I've done my part, and enjoy the satisfaction saying "I made that".


IMO it is people like you that burn their rigs down 

You are going to find out why they use hydraulics on plows as soon as you start pushing some snow. That might work on a 700lbs ATV or even a 1500lbs UTV. But when you start pushing it with a 4000lbs vehicle, that setup will not hold. Probably should wait until you make it through a winter before you contact western or boss.


----------



## reitze

reitze;1337222 said:


> There was a handle to release the pin but I removed all that stuff. You can see where it mounted just past the plate by the winch in this demo video (yea another - with good cable tension - working perfectly!!!).
> 
> Plow Pivot Winch Demo - Final Design
> 
> Also, I adjusted the mount-elevation on the Plow Dolly. In this video the result is why:
> Plow Dolly Setup Demo
> 
> Will upload a couple pics too...
> 
> BTW, its IMHO people like me created the industries that built this USA... like autos, computers, and so-on. I've done my part, and enjoy the satisfaction saying "I made that".


Another video: Pivot On Dolly.



mossman381;1337316 said:


> IMO it is people like you that burn their rigs down
> 
> You are going to find out why they use hydraulics on plows as soon as you start pushing some snow. That might work on a 700lbs ATV or even a 1500lbs UTV. But when you start pushing it with a 4000lbs vehicle, that setup will not hold. Probably should wait until you make it through a winter before you contact western or boss.


Burn down? Hmmmm well I did burn my 1st car  ... but thankfully no big fires since then. Just my pants and shoes and the drive way and well anything too close

I was concerned about getting a good enough setup for winter. I've plowed with farm equipment when I was young and know what you mean about the size and impacts and so-on. On the other hand light snow w/o side-swiping with straight-set... Having the pivot will enable easy swing to the side I do want to hit - and at the side it's got the end-stop to hit against. As far as L/R with straight push, well its pretty tight now. We'll see if the winch holds, and if not, well I've got a 3000 lbs winch with 1/4" cable.

But even that, sure if I side-swipe a plow-full with the winch setting 2/3 to the right I could put 10x that load on the winch cable and make it a mess. Realizing that my intention is to use it while appreciating it's strengths/weaknesses (for most of the winter anyway). Primarily side-pushing or straight with mostly balanced loads.

It won't be hard to scale up while improving. And late-winter look out... I'll see what I can do to brake it!


----------



## mossman381

reitze;1337357 said:


> It won't be hard to scale up while improving. And late-winter look out... I'll see what I can do to brake it!


I am all for people showing their ideas. I think you should start your own thread in the equipment section so people that want to watch your build can sub to your thread and those that don't want to see it are not forced to watch it. This section is for pics of trucks and plows.

I don't think you are going to have to wait until late winter


----------



## reitze

mossman381;1337499 said:


> I am all for people showing their ideas. I think you should start your own thread in the equipment section so people that want to watch your build can sub to your thread and those that don't want to see it are not forced to watch it. This section is for pics of trucks and plows.
> 
> I don't think you are going to have to wait until late winter


I think you're right, especially at this point in my project :salute: When I first started sharing the pics in this thread I thought I was done with the project and was gonna just share 1x and off I go... buuuut... the 1st design didn't go so and I ended up incrementally posting here.

Still I think a thread over there (front-loaded with a few starter-posts by me to document the project) and then more posts/comments as winter comes the results would be appropriate. Meanwhile, thanks for the tolerance mixed with interest here.

I will look into starting that other thread soon. And SOON means soon because if I don't it's sorta like not stopping to take pictures... then there aren't any. I seem to do too many projects that way....

edit/update: New thread started HERE: My Project Snow Plow - With Custom Electric-Pivot.


----------



## 1984 Dodge Plow

Here's a few more. Not the best pictures, will have to get some better one's once it snows


----------



## roiandrews

*96 F250 w/ Meyer 1939 Ford w/ International 2 cycle*

This is my fleet.


----------



## Kristin Stephan

lol the top set up looks very efficient!



roiandrews;1338128 said:


> This is my fleet.


----------



## tommydimples

*my dodge*

heres my 2010 Dodge Ram


----------



## snowremoval4les

1500 ram or 2500??? and is that a western 7'6 or 8'?


----------



## tommydimples

snowremoval4les;1339532 said:


> 1500 ram or 2500??? and is that a western 7'6 or 8'?


It's a 1500 with a 7'6 western


----------



## groundbreakers

tommydimples;1339656 said:


> It's a 1500 with a 7'6 western


great combo .. dealer say anything to you about suspension and the weight on front??


----------



## tommydimples

I had the truck lifted in the front


----------



## snowremoval4les

nice combo. I like it! What did you do to have the truck lifted? leveling kit? suspension lift? timbrens?


----------



## tommydimples

suspension lift , i do have a salt box on the back to


----------



## trouble454

*Here's mine, nothing fancy.*

























This is just one of a few we have. It's and oldie but a goodie. Been updated with one ton axles, rear disc brakes, and a fresh big block . The half cab conversion is not pretty but does not leak and it's a whole lot easier to keep the windows clean. When the body rots clear out we end up putting cabs from a pickup in it's place with a short flatbed.


----------



## rbmarvin77

*2008 Dodge RAM*

Picture of my 2008 Dodge RAM with Western Poly Plow


----------



## hlntoiz

My 2007.7 Dodge Ram and the 2000 330 Pete. I don't plow with the Pete. The new addition is a 1997 F350 7.3 Auto. Going to go one year as is for now. Next year if the New driver doesn't wreck it I will paint it up. Prob going to put a 810 on it sooner then later though. The pic was taken the day I picked it up and that is a pic of the snow falling last week October 31, 2011 here in CT. We ended up with 17-22" at my accounts.


----------



## groundbreakers

rbmarvin77;1341604 said:


> Picture of my 2008 Dodge RAM with Western Poly Plow


 where are you in michigan ??


----------



## 7_below

*70 and sunny in the 'Cuse!*

My '06 Chevy 2500HD w/ '09 Western Pro 8'


----------



## mossman381

Very nice -7


----------



## rbmarvin77

groundbreakers;1342653 said:


> where are you in michigan ??


Yea Oakland County.


----------



## McG_Landscaping

7_below;1342697 said:


> My '06 Chevy 2500HD w/ '09 Western Pro 8'


That is one BEAUTIFUL truck!!!


----------



## Moss Man

7_below;1342697 said:


> My '06 Chevy 2500HD w/ '09 Western Pro 8'


Damn fine looking rig right there!

What do you have in that front end? It sits just right with the plow in the raised position. I have an 05 GM 3500 SRW and it doesn't sit up like that.


----------



## BlackBirdWS.6

7_below;1342697 said:


> My '06 Chevy 2500HD w/ '09 Western Pro 8'


That's a nice rig ya got there, doesn't even look like it budged with that plow raised. BTW are your stockers powder coated? I'm thinking of getting mine done and just wanting to see what others think about it..


----------



## 7_below

Moss Man;1342994 said:


> Damn fine looking rig right there!
> 
> What do you have in that front end? It sits just right with the plow in the raised position. I have an 05 GM 3500 SRW and it doesn't sit up like that.


Thanks! I put in a set of SES Timbrens and a 2" torsion key leveling kit. The torsion bars are cranked just a little bit too, but keeping a smooth ride. There's also about 520 pounds in the rear. When the plow and gravel bags is off the truck it sits perfectly level from front to back and sits about 3/4" taller all they way around. Those of you that are just cranking torsion bars to the max should really consider this type of set up.


----------



## 7_below

BlackBirdWS.6;1343028 said:


> That's a nice rig ya got there, doesn't even look like it budged with that plow raised. BTW are your stockers powder coated? I'm thinking of getting mine done and just wanting to see what others think about it..


Thanks! No powder coat here. All you need is 2 cans gloss black rustoleum, fine grit sandpaper, rubbing alcohol and some PBR's. 
Take off the plastic hub cap. Clean the old rims free of dirt. Rough up the rims with sand paper. Clean rims again with rubbing alcohol. Then take some cardboard(an old 12 pack cardboardwill do) and cut a half moon shape to match the outer diameter of rim. Place the edge of the cardboard in between the rim and tire where the bead is and work it around the rim as you spray. Wait til dry and do a second coat. Done. And don't forget about the PBR's in between steps.


----------



## BlackBirdWS.6

7_below;1343179 said:


> Thanks! No powder coat here. All you need is 2 cans gloss black rustoleum, fine grit sandpaper, rubbing alcohol and some PBR's.
> Take off the plastic hub cap. Clean the old rims free of dirt. Rough up the rims with sand paper. Clean rims again with rubbing alcohol. Then take some cardboard(an old 12 pack cardboardwill do) and cut a half moon shape to match the outer diameter of rim. Place the edge of the cardboard in between the rim and tire where the bead is and work it around the rim as you spray. Wait til dry and do a second coat. Done. And don't forget about the PBR's in between steps.


How long have your stockers been painted like that? I just don't want it to chip off or anything.


----------



## BlackBirdWS.6

Had to take one of our plows to get a cover made today so I figured I'd snap a few quick cell pics.


----------



## Gilgenbach

My 03 Ram 3500 and 2010 Dogg EX90 w/ wings..


----------



## 7_below

BlackBirdWS.6;1343375 said:


> How long have your stockers been painted like that? I just don't want it to chip off or anything.


About 2 years. Ive touched em up once since I first did it. Only takes a couple seconds.


----------



## hlntoiz

Gilgenbach;1343438 said:


> My 03 Ram 3500 and 2010 Dogg EX90 w/ wings..


Looks Good, Do you run ballast?


----------



## Gilgenbach

Absolutely.. It has heavy coils up front and Timbrens all the way around. I run about 1800 lbs of ballast. It's hell on fuel but its a pushing animal!


----------



## mossman381

BlackBirdWS.6;1343375 said:


> How long have your stockers been painted like that? I just don't want it to chip off or anything.


I would suggest getting the rustoleum industrial paint. That is the toughest paint you can get in a spray can. Good thing about painting them yourself is if you do scratch or they get chips you can sand it down and paint them again. Biggest thing is prep before you paint.

Oh and I am liking the dodge dually


----------



## groundbreakers

rbmarvin77;1342823 said:


> Yea Oakland County.


get any heavy flurries ??


----------



## IA Farmer

Gilgenbach;1343561 said:


> Absolutely.. It has heavy coils up front and Timbrens all the way around. I run about 1800 lbs of ballast. It's hell on fuel but its a pushing animal!


Nice setup. What heavy coils are you running?


----------



## Moss Man

BlackBirdWS.6;1343379 said:


> Had to take one of our plows to get a cover made today so I figured I'd snap a few quick cell pics.


I'm not a big fan of white, but that is one nice looking truck. The wheel tire combination looks nice, they fill out the larger fenderwells of the newer design. Regular cabs are my favorites, I prefer them hands down for plowing.


----------



## BlackBirdWS.6

mossman381;1343569 said:


> I would suggest getting the rustoleum industrial paint. That is the toughest paint you can get in a spray can. Good thing about painting them yourself is if you do scratch or they get chips you can sand it down and paint them again. Biggest thing is prep before you paint.


That's the only kind of spray paint I use, someone on here said all the others are like Mickey Mouse in a can


----------



## 7_below

mossman381;1343569 said:


> I would suggest getting the rustoleum industrial paint. That is the toughest paint you can get in a spray can. Good thing about painting them yourself is if you do scratch or they get chips you can sand it down and paint them again. Biggest thing is prep before you paint.
> 
> Oh and I am liking the dodge dually


Ditto on the paint and dodge


----------



## BlackBirdWS.6

Moss Man;1343658 said:


> I'm not a big fan of white, but that is one nice looking truck. The wheel tire combination looks nice, the fill out the larger fenderwells of the newer design. Regular cabs are my favorites, I prefer them hands down for plowing.


Thanks! It's come a long way from when I first got it. The rims do look amazing on the truck imo, but I would like to run a larger tire but rubbing is an issue. Plowing wise a Regular Cab is the only way to go imo, but I wouldn't mind trading it in for an identical nbs just CC/SB Duramax but I like this truck to much.


----------



## kylegmc3500

*picked up anothor truck today*


----------



## rbmarvin77

groundbreakers;1343616 said:


> get any heavy flurries ??


A nice little bit. Covered the grass at home...where are you at?


----------



## randomb0b123

needs you some mudflaps!


----------



## Moss Man

kylegmc3500;1344357 said:


>


That's a beefy looking money maker! I'm trying to figure out what is up with that cutting edge though, looks like it is worn way beyond the trip edge on the passenger side?


----------



## kylegmc3500

actually the cutting edge is almost new, but they doubled it up with one the was worn out. i gotta get either a flatbed or some fenders, brake lines and do some rewiring and it should be good to go it should pass inspection...


----------



## Gilgenbach

RAM_ON97;1343650 said:


> Nice setup. What heavy coils are you running?


Well, its funny you ask.. I was told not to run Skyjacker but I was in a hurry to order something and couldnt remember the Super Coil name.. so Jegs hooked me up w the Jackers. I was expecting a bad product but I ran them all winter,haul daily with a gooseneck on my back and I gotta say, I'm very happy w them. I installed my Timbrens a couple weeks ago and had to add 1 3/4" spacers so the system would contact my axle when I lifted the plow. Wish my 48re was as stout


----------



## Weenuk

Here is my truck used up here in "Winterpeg" MB. Home of the Jets again..

2005 Tundra
Rancho 9000 with MYRide (4inch front lift, 1 inch rear)
Wrangler DuraTrac 275/70 16 on factory rims (winter)
Pro Comp Xtreme 305/70 18 on Metal Mulisha rims (summer)
White Knight reverse light


----------



## lizard

*New Plow Trucks*

Picked up a 68 mile road contract so i had to purchase a couple of more trucks on short notice, the red truck is ready to plow and the white one just needs to have the wing thrown on.
Next spring new paint


----------



## cet

lizard;1345703 said:


> Picked up a 68 mile road contract so i had to purchase a couple of more trucks on short notice, the red truck is ready to plow and the white one just needs to have the wing thrown on.
> Next spring new paint


As long as the equipment say's together I can see that as some stress free plowing.


----------



## farmerkev

Finally got a plow put on!


----------



## 2000dodge




----------



## kmamark2000

*1998 Dodge Ram 2500 With upgraded axles!*

My 1998 Dodge Ram 2500 4x4 with 1-ton axles. I have a 2007 Curtis Sno Pro 3000 with steel snow guard. Painted blue and black to match my truck.


----------



## kmamark2000

*Heres a video of my Dodge Ram*


----------



## pdmissle

Page one is almost all BOSS ! doesnt anyone run Western Plows?


----------



## mercer_me

lizard;1345703 said:


> Picked up a 68 mile road contract so i had to purchase a couple of more trucks on short notice, the red truck is ready to plow and the white one just needs to have the wing thrown on.
> Next spring new paint


Nice looking trucks. How many trucks are you going to use to plow 68 miles?


----------



## lizard

*68 miles*

Stress free plowing is what i like but i dont get to run the trucks the employees get those and i get to deal with all the Headache stuff in the cities.

Gonna use the 2 big trucks for all the main roads and i also have a 1 ton with a 10ft Leo plow and a dump box with sander on the back for doing all the odd ball stuff like dead ends and hard to get to areas.


----------



## groundbreakers

rbmarvin77;1344360 said:


> A nice little bit. Covered the grass at home...where are you at?


Romulus, Mi .... picked up a 100 yr old farm house w/ 1.7 acres .. in the housing forclosure deals... then bought the house and property next door w/ 2 acres at county tax auction ...


----------



## BigG

Here are a couple pics of my setup. Used the plow for the 1st time last winter and it served me well. I think it's a Fisher that someone cut down to 7'. The Jeep's a 2003 TJ, 6.0L (chevy), 4L65E, NV241OR, 14 bolt rear with Detroit & 4.56s, Dana 60 Front with ARB & 4.56s, 38" TLS Radials on AR Outlaw IIs



















Skinned it with puck board just recently
Before









After


----------



## BigG

Posing with the dump trailer I just finished


----------



## Weenuk

Are those tires on trailer matching the Jeep tires? Good job on the plow resurfacing. Does your plow work on the same principle as a quad plow would?? Nice set up......


----------



## Banksy

How do you angle that plow? The rams are missing, so I guess it's manual now with a pin? Sweet little trailer.


----------



## BigG

The trailer tires are Michelin XMLs that I picked up at a military surplus for $60 each. Pretty much the same size as the Jeep. Not sure how an ATV plow works, but I raise and lower with the winch (getting a wireless remote before this season starts), and yes there's a pull pin and 5 positions for angle. I only do my own driveway (300'), and I've got a pretty good system down where I only angle and str8n the blade once.

Here's a build thread for the trailer if anyone's interested;
http://nsjc.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=tow&action=display&thread=35098&page=1

Basicly built it to make a go-kart track around my property (4 acres, aprox.1600')
It's my 1st fabrication project.


----------



## Weenuk

Big G, congrats on the work on the trailer. What a steal on those tires.


----------



## randomb0b123

army trailer?


----------



## scouperacer

Hi, I'm new To the forum. I just put this Meyer on my '97 TJ, hopefully it will plow nice. I will just be doing my drive thats about 150' by 50' gravel.


----------



## BigG

randomb0b123;1352932 said:


> army trailer?


Sure is. And thank you Weenuk!


----------



## Weenuk

Big G, where in Nova Scotia are you? Me Dad was from Glace Bay...


----------



## serafii

heres my 99 chevy cheyenne 2500. it has the 6.5 diesel with 155000km. i picked it up back in april. it never worked a day in its life. no rust at all. only some paint chipping near the rockers. getting it resprayed red in the spring.

i added the dump insert that i swapped from my 92 3500 srw and i also installed the 7.5 mm1 plow myself.

the pic was taken before i added 2 HD leaf springs in the back so it doesnt squat any more wesport


----------



## BigG

Weenuk;1353654 said:


> Big G, where in Nova Scotia are you? Me Dad was from Glace Bay...


Born 'n raised in Clare (between Digby and Yarmouth), but I live on the outskirts of Halifax now.


----------



## bennardo1

2003 dodge dakota western hts 7.5


----------



## Weenuk

BigG;1353722 said:


> Born 'n raised in Clare (between Digby and Yarmouth), but I live on the outskirts of Halifax now.


Have not been back to NS in a number of years. Might have to take a trip and enjoy the fresh seafood...


----------



## badazzbulldog

Heres my 97 GMC Sierra 3500 with 7.6 MM1


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

nice truck bulldog. you did a good job keepin her clean!


----------



## Weenuk

badazzbulldog;1356082 said:


> Heres my 97 GMC Sierra 3500 with 7.6 MM1


Nice lQQking ride. What size rims/tires? Tires lQQk kinda worn


----------



## badazzbulldog

those are my winter rims their 16.5's x10 with 33x12.5 tires they actually have a ton of tread on them


----------



## Weenuk

badazzbulldog;1356103 said:


> those are my winter rims their 16.5's x10 with 33x12.5 tires they actually have a ton of tread on them


Was only joking about the thread depth. Nice ride you got. I also use different rims/tires for winter. Smaller so there is more room in the wheel wells..


----------



## badazzbulldog

Here a few pics of the plow with hid lights and one of the blade with the design i'm doing on it still got some more paint work to do on it


----------



## Ring Lawn Care




----------



## Peterbilt

Pics of my 2011 Ram 3500 with its winter clothes on.

New Boss 9' Trip edge with Boss wings
New Buyers below tailgate spreader.

Got it all loaded up today to see if everything is going to work like I hope.

J.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Pretty slick setup, how many yrds of material is that? Sand/salt mix or?


----------



## randomb0b123

let us know how you like the boss trip edge


----------



## Peterbilt

Thats maybe 3 to 4 tons. My guys said it was 5 skid loader buckets full.

Its a pretty small load compaired to what we used to put on in seasons past. Some loads are quite a bit bigger. Not the safest thing in the world. but we can cover some ground with that much on a load.

Its also geomelt (I think) treated salt, looks alot like salt sand mix from a distance, but its beat juice treated road salt. Smells alot like animal feed, but it works great.

J.


----------



## Cooter24

Peterbilt, why the Boss and not another SnowDogg w wings? Truck looks nice.


----------



## Peterbilt

I bought the Snowdogg as an experiment. I have all Boss plows, and after ripping and twisting the wings off the SnowDogg, I decided to get the plow that I wanted to get in the first place and it was this trip edge 9ft.

The Dogg as a plow wasn't bad at all, it was the wings that were the failing point. That and it was hard to get the plow to work after it sat for a few months. 

J.


----------



## Doug Price

Boss all the way. On my 07 2500 gasser and my 02 3500 dmax 6.6. dump. cant beat RED wesport


----------



## weareweird69

I wish I had the money to buy a new plow


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Dont feel bad I am in the same boat as you .I want a new or even newer ve plow Just not enough cash to do it


----------



## mossman381

weareweird69;1358363 said:


> I wish I had the money to buy a new plow





DIRISHMAN;1358426 said:


> Dont feel bad I am in the same boat as you .I want a new or even newer ve plow Just not enough cash to do it


The grass is always greener on the other side guys. Clean and paint the plows you have and you will be way happier than spending $5000 on a new plow.


----------



## weareweird69

Thats what I keep doing lol

The new plows get old in a hurry and look like what we have now anyway.

Im just tired of getting something someone else didnt take care of lol


----------



## CAT 245ME

badazzbulldog;1356082 said:


> Heres my 97 GMC Sierra 3500 with 7.6 MM1


Now THIS is what I like to see, pics of trucks that are unique and stand out from the crowd. Nothing against all the new trucks, it's just that most of them just look the same and plain.


----------



## 91AK250

new pic, nothing much changes she just keeps pushin.


----------



## Weenuk

I would like to see a "Fall Guy" truck pushing snow. That hood bird lQQked so sweet!!!!!!


----------



## 87chevy

Still rusty and maybe trusty?


----------



## Weenuk

87Chevy WOW, cant believe that still runs. How long have you owned this truck?


----------



## GMCHD plower

Weenuk;1359259 said:


> 87Chevy WOW, cant believe that still runs. How long have you owned this truck?


Why would you be suprised it still runs?


----------



## 87chevy

2nd motor, 1st one threw a rod... Dad's had it since I was.... 3? Yeah. So 15 years. Had a plow for the last 6. Still runs like a champ! Just put new plugs and wires in. Pretty sure it'll rust apart before it gives out


----------



## badazzbulldog

Thanks for the compliment Cat245


----------



## mossman381

87chevy;1359334 said:


> 2nd motor, 1st one threw a rod... Dad's had it since I was.... 3? Yeah. So 15 years. Had a plow for the last 6. Still runs like a champ! Just put new plugs and wires in. Pretty sure it'll rust apart before it gives out


It's a short box 4x4 too. It might be worth putting some southern body parts on


----------



## 87chevy

mossman381;1359430 said:


> It's a short box 4x4 too. It might be worth putting some southern body parts on


If you saw the frame.. haha. I love it though. Dad says it's goin to the scrap yard when we get a different truck but I don't think so. Mud truck!!


----------



## Pushin4U

Well, Heres my big bad beast. We just finished it up recently here. Still have a little bit to do But Overall, it looks good and works!


----------



## Pushin4U

This is the Full pic of the truck since the other one doesn't actually show the truck itself


----------



## Weenuk

Pushin4U;1359825 said:


> This is the Full pic of the truck since the other one doesn't actually show the truck itself


Now I have seen it all. Tell me how your truck/van/suv holds up?


----------



## SiLlY

trouble454;1340589 said:


> View attachment 102274
> 
> 
> View attachment 102275
> 
> 
> View attachment 102276
> 
> 
> This is just one of a few we have. It's and oldie but a goodie. Been updated with one ton axles, rear disc brakes, and a fresh big block . The half cab conversion is not pretty but does not leak and it's a whole lot easier to keep the windows clean. When the body rots clear out we end up putting cabs from a pickup in it's place with a short flatbed.


Man... pics of these ol' beauties bring back some great memories of "back in the day". These used to be the Cadillac of plowing! I worked for an outfit (Northern Mass) that ran these, cj's and one international ford (the spreader). I was their mechanic (plow operator when nothing was broken). I could strip, clean, winterize and reassemble those trucks with my eyes closed. It's as if they where built for this job. Easy to maintain, hard to break and just straight up kicked butt!

Good on you for keeping her!! Thumbs Up


----------



## Pushin4U

Weenuk;1359831 said:


> Now I have seen it all. Tell me how your truck/van/suv holds up?


Truck does awesome to be honest. I was really skeptical at first but this thing actually handles it better than the 90 Chevy did. When the plow is on, it only drops a 1/2 inch when raised. When driving down the road, the truck acts as if its not even on there. I'm very happy with it.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

CAT 245ME;1358992 said:


> Now THIS is what I like to see, pics of trucks that are unique and stand out from the crowd. Nothing against all the new trucks, it's just that most of them just look the same and plain.


I couldn't agree with ya more .the old trucks just have more character JMO


----------



## spiritsnowctrl

*Here's my Boss for ya!*

Needs some decals and a little TLC next summer, but it'll do for now!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Nice LQQKIN Ride wanna trade :laughing: just kidding i have a 97 250 hd 5.8 with 51.000 miles.......


----------



## fordzilla

its a work in progress.. she'll be ready by christmas no doubt.


----------



## mossman381

02 Duramax with an old 7'6" Western Pro. Converted it to the 3 plug with the nighthawk lights. And custom wings making it a little over 9'. More pics in my dually thread.


----------



## Moss Man

mossman381;1363470 said:


> 02 Duramax with an old 7'6" Western Pro. Converted it to the 3 plug with the nighthawk lights. And custom wings making it a little over 9'. More pics in my dually thread.


Looking good! How you like the Diesel? I been thinking about upgrading to one for awhile, maybe a LBZ if I can find the right one.


----------



## mossman381

Moss Man;1363491 said:


> Looking good! How you like the Diesel? I been thinking about upgrading to one for awhile, maybe a LBZ if I can find the right one.


I love the diesel. If you get one you will not be disappointed.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

mossman381;1363514 said:


> I love the diesel. If you get one you will not be disappointed.


Hey MossMan Very nice lookin Ride.One question well actually 2 .did you make the wings? and next I thought I remember you buyin a fisher Vee?/Just wondering so as I think I am not going NUTZ!!! from being on here to much


----------



## mossman381

DIRISHMAN;1363665 said:


> Hey MossMan Very nice lookin Ride.One question well actually 2 .did you make the wings? and next I thought I remember you buyin a fisher Vee?/Just wondering so as I think I am not going NUTZ!!! from being on here to much


I made the wings. That was Moss Man that bought the V-plow. I am mossman381.


----------



## weareweird69

I like the wing Idea...


----------



## Weenuk

mossman381;1363971 said:


> I made the wings. That was Moss Man that bought the V-plow. I am mossman381.


You made these wings? Congrats on making them look so great. How well do the wings work?


----------



## mossman381

weareweird69;1364110 said:


> I like the wing Idea...


Thanks



Weenuk;1364150 said:


> You made these wings? Congrats on making them look so great. How well do the wings work?


I made them. The western wideout is what brought the idea into my head. I have had them for 2 seasons with no problems. They are beefy so not really worried about hurting them. This pic shows the scoop better.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

mossman381;1364157 said:


> Thanks
> 
> I made them. The western wideout is what brought the idea into my head. I have had them for 2 seasons with no problems. They are beefy so not really worried about hurting them. This pic shows the scoop better.


Ok Mossman381 Did not catch the 381 on the end Welll at least I am not NUTZS yet or seein things.:laughing: But nice job on the wings .They look beefy but are they permenatley on the plow or do they come off with pins???


----------



## mossman381

DIRISHMAN;1364205 said:


> Ok Mossman381 Did not catch the 381 on the end Welll at least I am not NUTZS yet or seein things.:laughing: But nice job on the wings .They look beefy but are they permenatley on the plow or do they come off with pins???


It is like a reciever hitch so they can come off, but I have never had to take them off. So they might be a little tough to get out now.


----------



## Mark13

Moss Man;1363491 said:


> Looking good! How you like the Diesel? I been thinking about upgrading to one for awhile, maybe a LBZ if I can find the right one.


You won't regret going to a diesel, especially the lbz. The only regret you'll have is when you pull up to the pump and it's $1 more per gallon at times then 87 octane.

Straight pipe, efi live, open your intake up, egt gauge, and you'll have a smile every time you get into the throttle.


----------



## WilliamOak

Mark13;1364463 said:


> You won't regret going to a diesel, especially the lbz. The only regret you'll have is when you pull up to the pump and it's $1 more per gallon at times then 87 octane.
> 
> Straight pipe, efi live, open your intake up, egt gauge, and you'll have a smile every time you get into the throttle.


"like"
......


----------



## GMCHD plower

Mark13;1364463 said:


> You won't regret going to a diesel, especially the lbz. The only regret you'll have is when you pull up to the pump and it's $1 more per gallon at times then 87 octane.
> 
> Straight pipe, efi live, open your intake up, egt gauge, and you'll have a smile every time you get into the throttle.


Usually can pull off better MPG's with a diesel though can't you? Helps make up for the higher fuel price...


----------



## Mark13

GMCHD plower;1364503 said:


> Usually can pull off better MPG's with a diesel though can't you? Helps make up for the higher fuel price...


Last 2 tanks in my truck I've gotten 11.5 and 11.6mpg. I also only drive 8 miles round trip per day with the new job and my truck idles 5-10 minutes each day. It's lucky to get up to operating temp once every 4-5 days. When I worked my old job I hardly ever kept track of fuel mileage since they paid for my diesel but I'd say 13-17 was normal depending on what I was doing and where I was driving. My truck was often driven like it was stolen with free fuel so more towards the 13mpg range.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Mark13;1364524 said:


> Last 2 tanks in my truck I've gotten 11.5 and 11.6mpg. I also only drive 8 miles round trip per day with the new job and my truck idles 5-10 minutes each day. It's lucky to get up to operating temp once every 4-5 days. When I worked my old job I hardly ever kept track of fuel mileage since they paid for my diesel but I'd say 13-17 was normal depending on what I was doing and where I was driving. My truck was often driven like it was stolen with free fuel so more towards the 13mpg range.


Ohh ouch... My 6.0 gas gets 12 around town, 14 if I drive like a grandma.


----------



## DareDog

i had to look twice at the sign when it said $4.19 for diesel..when gas it 3.60.


----------



## Mark13

GMCHD plower;1364537 said:


> Ohh ouch... My 6.0 gas gets 12 around town, 14 if I drive like a grandma.


I'd be ahead with a 6.0 gas right now. I went from 34,000mi the first year with this truck to being lucky if I break 7500 miles this year.

I remember why I have the dmax though when I'm pulling my gooseneck or the car next to me at the light thinks it's going to beat me to the lane merge 1/2 mile ahead. Let them inch forward some, inch forward to match them, let them look over and realize your watching them, wait for them to start rolling as the light is about to turn green. ... Race tune, 4hi, boost to 1600rpms and Go.


----------



## 87chevy

Mark13;1364550 said:


> I'd be ahead with a 6.0 gas right now. I went from 34,000mi the first year with this truck to being lucky if I break 7500 miles this year.
> 
> I remember why I have the dmax though when I'm pulling my gooseneck or the car next to me at the light thinks it's going to beat me to the lane merge 1/2 mile ahead. Let them inch forward some, inch forward to match them, let them look over and realize your watching them, wait for them to start rolling as the light is about to turn green. ... Race tune, 4hi, boost to 1600rpms and Go.


Good ol 4wd launch


----------



## Mark13

87chevy;1364557 said:


> Good ol 4wd launch


When the dirty work truck rolls all 4 on the launch it surprises people. My truck's just a baby, I'm jealous of my friends trucks that are making a reliable 650-1000hp+ in their daily driver's.


----------



## 87chevy

Twins!!! I have a friend who's good friends with bob olson and eric merchant. Seen some pretty cool stuff


----------



## GMCHD plower

Mark13;1364550 said:


> I'd be ahead with a 6.0 gas right now. I went from 34,000mi the first year with this truck to being lucky if I break 7500 miles this year.
> 
> I remember why I have the dmax though when I'm pulling my gooseneck or the car next to me at the light thinks it's going to beat me to the lane merge 1/2 mile ahead. Let them inch forward some, inch forward to match them, let them look over and realize your watching them, wait for them to start rolling as the light is about to turn green. ... Race tune, 4hi, boost to 1600rpms and Go.


Sounds fun haha, the 6.0 is nice for general plowing, and towing, has pretty good power, but as soon as you throw 1600lbs (plow and ballest) on it, or hook on to a trailer, the gas gauge just starts droping...


----------



## mossman381

Wow mark are you driving it like you stole it.  I am getting 18+ with mine. My dad is getting the same with his 04 LB7. If I got on the highway I know I could get into the 20's no problem.


----------



## WilliamOak

Lb7's will get much better mps's than the lbz's like mark and I have.
I get 13-15 around town. 11-12 or so towing a 20' enclosed around town which my old gasser would have gotten mid single digits. To put a smile on my face and constantly get 2-2.5x better I'll take it.


----------



## mossman381

WilliamOak;1364613 said:


> Lb7's will get much better mps's than the lbz's like mark and I have.
> I get 13-15 around town. 11-12 or so towing a 20' enclosed around town which my old gasser would have gotten mid single digits. To put a smile on my face and constantly get 2-2.5x better I'll take it.


I am probably paying about the same as I did with my 6.0 right now with diesel being so high. I figure after christmas diesel will go down.


----------



## Mark13

87chevy;1364568 said:


> Twins!!! I have a friend who's good friends with bob olson and eric merchant. Seen some pretty cool stuff


Bob Olson is about an hour from me. Never met the guy, there's a few trucks around this area that he's tuned.
Never met Eric either, would like to though. Seems like a pretty good guy, I'm running a couple parts from him on my truck.

I'm pretty good friends with the guys over at DuramaxTuner, good group of guys with some wicked trucks.
Nick's personal truck.





Drag day. The dodge did ok, broke the trans output shaft. It's being built into a more competitive puller over the winter, they ran work stock this year with it. I pulled against them a few times and it's a good truck. 





The dodge







mossman381;1364578 said:


> Wow mark are you driving it like you stole it.  I am getting 18+ with mine. My dad is getting the same with his 04 LB7. If I got on the highway I know I could get into the 20's no problem.


I just putz to and from work, no since beating on a motor that's not anywhere close to warm. If I'm on the hwy I'll see 18-20.


----------



## sn95vert




----------



## mossman381

Mark13;1364690 said:


> I'm pretty good friends with the guys over at DuramaxTuner, good group of guys with some wicked trucks.
> Nick's personal truck.


When I am ready for tuning those are the guys I will probably go with. They seem like good guys that know what they are doing. I like how they explain stuff in the videos.


----------



## Weenuk

My 2005 Tundra gets 6.6km/L or in american 15.6m/g. That is roughly the same of most fuel on not diesel trucks I have read on here...


----------



## Mark13

mossman381;1364744 said:


> When I am ready for tuning those are the guys I will probably go with. They seem like good guys that know what they are doing. I like how they explain stuff in the videos.


I'd highly recommend them. Your probably close enough to drive down and have them tune it or catch them sometime when their at Huckstorf (Franklin, Wi)



Weenuk;1365044 said:


> My 2005 Tundra gets 6.6km/L or in american 15.6m/g. That is roughly the same of most fuel on not diesel trucks I have read on here...


15.6 isn't to bad, your Tundra wouldn't last long though if it was used the same as my 2500hd. Minus the new short 8 mile round trip daily commute.


----------



## rhyan6

2008 chevy 3500 4x4 9'2" vxt


----------



## DIRISHMAN

rhyan6;1365381 said:


> 2008 chevy 3500 4x4 9'2" vxt


Nice rideThumbs Up


----------



## rhyan6

thank you, i don't use 4x4 very much.


----------



## 87chevy

Mark13;1364690 said:


> Bob Olson is about an hour from me. Never met the guy, there's a few trucks around this area that he's tuned.
> Never met Eric either, would like to though. Seems like a pretty good guy, I'm running a couple parts from him on my truck.
> 
> I'm pretty good friends with the guys over at DuramaxTuner, good group of guys with some wicked trucks.
> Nick's personal truck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drag day. The dodge did ok, broke the trans output shaft. It's being built into a more competitive puller over the winter, they ran work stock this year with it. I pulled against them a few times and it's a good truck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dodge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just putz to and from work, no since beating on a motor that's not anywhere close to warm. If I'm on the hwy I'll see 18-20.


Todd spaulding just bulit a tranny for one of my buddys. I noticed Nick mentioned him in his video. Definately knows what he's up to. Have you done anything to your tranny Mark?


----------



## William B.

87chevy;1366043 said:


> Todd spaulding just bulit a tranny for one of my buddys. I noticed Nick mentioned him in his video. Definately knows what he's up to. Have you done anything to your tranny Mark?


Todd built my tranny. Very good guy to deal with. Very thorough with how he does things. Checks and rechecks stuff before it all goes back together.


----------



## Mark13

87chevy;1366043 said:


> Todd spaulding just bulit a tranny for one of my buddys. I noticed Nick mentioned him in his video. Definately knows what he's up to. Have you done anything to your tranny Mark?


My trans is original yet with 98k on it. Transgo Jr and a deep pan is the only thing I've done to it.


----------



## kmamark2000

87chevy;1366043 said:


> Todd spaulding just bulit a tranny for one of my buddys. I noticed Nick mentioned him in his video. Definately knows what he's up to. Have you done anything to your tranny Mark?


Nope. I havent done anything to my Trans. The guy I bought the truck from said he had the trans replaced with the upgraded one but showed no evidence (no receipt). I do know there were some new looking bolts and clips, etc on the trans. Plus an oversized trans cooler installed. Other than that nothing that I know of.


----------



## 87chevy

Mark13;1366501 said:


> My trans is original yet with 98k on it. Transgo Jr and a deep pan is the only thing I've done to it.


Oh ok, that's what I was gunna reccommend if you hadn''t done anything, should have known Thumbs Up


----------



## mossman381

Mark13;1366501 said:


> My trans is original yet with 98k on it. Transgo Jr and a deep pan is the only thing I've done to it.


What exactly does the Transgo Jr do? How hard of an install is it?


----------



## William B.

mossman381;1366640 said:


> What exactly does the Transgo Jr do? How hard of an install is it?


On yours your going to have to drop the trans to do it. The 06 on ups you can do with just dropping the pan.


----------



## 87chevy

Well worth it though


----------



## Weenuk

William B.;1366793 said:


> On yours your going to have to drop the trans to do it. The 06 on ups you can do with just dropping the pan.


285/75/16 tires. Are these your winter tires? Using small tires


----------



## 87chevy

Jealous cuz your toyota wont turn 285s?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hello 87 just wanna ask how do ya like your Hiniker? reason is I realy like the 8.5 new VF but nearest place is 1.5 hrs away?? thanks any in sight would be appriciatedThumbs Up


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Weenuk;1367189 said:


> 285/75/16 tires. Are these your winter tires? Using small tires


Most people know that a narrower tire is always better that a fat mudder


----------



## Weenuk

87chevy;1367191 said:


> Jealous cuz your toyota wont turn 285s?


Jack ass, my summers are larger 305/70/18 Pro Comp Xtreme. A true 3 ply sidewall tire unlike BF all terrain cheap garbage tires...


----------



## Weenuk

DIRISHMAN;1367194 said:


> Most people know that a narrower tire is always better that a fat mudder


Your so correct, reason I went with a 275 for my winter rubber


----------



## 87chevy

DIRISHMAN;1367192 said:


> Hello 87 just wanna ask how do ya like your Hiniker? reason is I realy like the 8.5 new VF but nearest place is 1.5 hrs away?? thanks any in sight would be appriciatedThumbs Up


It's been really good to us for as long as we've had it. I like it. Pretty basic straight blade but we've never had any trouble with it, I'd buy another Hiniker product in a heartbeat!


----------



## 87chevy

Weenuk;1367198 said:


> Jack ass, my summers are larger 305/70/18 Pro Comp Xtreme. A true 3 ply sidewall tire unlike BF all terrain cheap garbage tires...


What's wrong with BFGs? Never run into an issue with them. Idk why you'd have to worry about having a 3 ply sidewall, one of your tires probably has a higher payload capacity than your truck


----------



## DIRISHMAN

87chevy;1367207 said:


> It's been really good to us for as long as we've had it. I like it. Pretty basic straight blade but we've never had any trouble with it, I'd buy another Hiniker product in a heartbeat!


I reallly like the looks of there new VF 8.5 but ouch $$$$$ 5800 uninstalled less than some of the others though THANKS


----------



## 87chevy

Get what you pay for, sadly our dealer switched to Western so I can't give you any feedback on dealer support. But the plow is great


----------



## UpstateDzlGuy

Well, I'm sure some of you might recognize me from various places. I sold off my '04 6.0 and needed something different. I posted pictures of that so I figured that I ought to post some of this truck. I installed some 325/65R18 GoodYear DuraTrcs, and added a 2" BDS Levelling Kit with new shocks all the way around. I love this truck! I think it looks just right.

Chris


----------



## randomb0b123

would look better if you had ordered the rest of the bed but it looks ok. does putting a leveling kit on it affect the warranty? chrome mirrors would look nice


----------



## mercer_me

UpstateDzlGuy;1367292 said:


> Well, I'm sure some of you might recognize me from various places. I sold off my '04 6.0 and needed something different. I posted pictures of that so I figured that I ought to post some of this truck. I installed some 325/65R18 GoodYear DuraTrcs, and added a 2" BDS Levelling Kit with new shocks all the way around. I love this truck! I think it looks just right.


That truck looks wicked good. Do you have any picks of it with the plow on?


----------



## kmamark2000

UpstateDzlGuy;1367292 said:


> Well, I'm sure some of you might recognize me from various places. I sold off my '04 6.0 and needed something different. I posted pictures of that so I figured that I ought to post some of this truck. I installed some 325/65R18 GoodYear DuraTrcs, and added a 2" BDS Levelling Kit with new shocks all the way around. I love this truck! I think it looks just right.
> 
> Chris


Looks very nice.. just need some custom graphics. Nothing too over the top. Maybe some chrome pin stripes.


----------



## UpstateDzlGuy

Thanks guys! I love this truck. I don't have any pictures with the plow on it yet. I have only had the plow on twice since I put the mounts on and both times I was in a hurry. I love these tires. I got them from my Ford dealer for a great price plus a rebate. I haven't plowed with it yet, but I know it will be an animal.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

MAN I realy love your BRONCO I miss MineThumbs Up


----------



## Nick Estes

I'm tryin to sell my 8ft meyer c-8 plow with e-60 quicklift pump totally rebuilt. new motor rebuilt pump new valves and solenoids. plow is in great shape comes with mount wiring and controler for a 99-04 ford super duty truck asking $2,000obo PM me for more info


----------



## 7d9_z28

Spelling on a cellphone and being able to read are quite different. Im known as a bit of an @$$hole myself, but theres a difference. I know theres a line. When you are on the forum arguing over something and being dumb, i dont think you realize you are actually talking to a human. Just because you cant look a person in the eye while you rant about a tire and your opinion, doesnt make it ok on here. These are all people too. We dont need your bs on here. This is a thread about truck pictures. Get over yourself. You are out numbered.


----------



## Mark13

7d9_z28;1368266 said:


> Spelling on a cellphone and being able to read are quite different. Im known as a bit of an @$$hole myself, but theres a difference. I know theres a line. When you are on the forum arguing over something and being dumb, i dont think you realize you are actually talking to a human. Just because you cant look a person in the eye while you rant about a tire and your opinion, doesnt make it ok on here. These are all people too. We dont need your bs on here. This is a thread about truck pictures. Get over yourself. You are out numbered.


Probably can't see it on your phone but we had everything taken care of. I pm'd MJD about it and he cleaned this thread up.


----------



## 7d9_z28

I see that now. Sorry. That guy irked me. Feel free to have my rant removed. Back to the trucks!


----------



## Banksy

PM sent 7d9


----------



## William B.

Weenuk;1367189 said:


> 285/75/16 tires. Are these your winter tires? Using small tires


These are my summer, winter, fall and spring tires. I'm sorry my tire size isn't up to your standards. I'll be more then happy to take your donations towards a bigger size though.


----------



## randomb0b123

thanks mark


----------



## firelwn82

Some people are arrogant tools. Back to what this thread is about. UpState your truck is the exact configuration I want in my dreams. Maybe in the next 5 years I could make it happen. I hate this economy. Very nice truck.


----------



## kurtandshan

No on the graphics...It's beautiful the way it is! Suttle, yet IN YOUR FACE!


----------



## pitrack

mossman381;1364157 said:


> Thanks
> 
> I made them. The western wideout is what brought the idea into my head. I have had them for 2 seasons with no problems. They are beefy so not really worried about hurting them. This pic shows the scoop better.


That looks sweet!



UpstateDzlGuy;1367292 said:


> Well, I'm sure some of you might recognize me from various places. I sold off my '04 6.0 and needed something different. I posted pictures of that so I figured that I ought to post some of this truck. I installed some 325/65R18 GoodYear DuraTrcs, and added a 2" BDS Levelling Kit with new shocks all the way around. I love this truck! I think it looks just right.
> 
> Chris


I agree that looks perfect!

Here's a quick pic I snapped with my phone while moving things around.


----------



## Rain Man

Looks like you need a new cutting edge on that vxt


----------



## topdog1

Ive been reading for a while haven't really posted so I figured I would put some pics of my truck up

2010 silverado 1500
Western pro plow 7'6


----------



## mossman381

topdog1;1375128 said:


> Ive been reading for a while haven't really posted so I figured I would put some pics of my truck up
> 
> 2010 silverado 1500
> Western pro plow 7'6


How does that truck handle the pro-plow?


----------



## topdog1

Handles great it does have a 3" lift wich helped alot .stock I think it would be alittle heavy


----------



## SilverLT2

Here's my 07


----------



## SilverLT2

Topdog u ruing those wheels for the winter?


----------



## snowremoval4les

*F-150 FX4 W/ Boss 7'6 Standard Duty*

My 2004 F150 FX4. I have a leveling kit that will be installed this week.ussmileyflag


----------



## Stik208

SilverLT2;1375163 said:


> Here's my 07


Where's the damn plow???????????:realmad:


----------



## SilverLT2

Stik208;1375426 said:


> Where's the damn plow???????????:realmad:


Its getting mounted next Tuesday!


----------



## topdog1

Yea I'm going to leave the wheels on this winter


----------



## pitrack

Rain Man;1370880 said:


> Looks like you need a new cutting edge on that vxt


It's getting close, I am doing mostly residentials with it this year so I am going to try to squeeze every last inch out of it.


----------



## snowremoval4les

topdog1;1375154 said:


> Handles great it does have a 3" lift wich helped alot .stock I think it would be alittle heavy


What kind of lift did you put on your truck? Sweet set-upThumbs Up


----------



## topdog1

Thanks It's a rough country 3.5"


----------



## s. donato

well here is a pic of my "new" truck and plow.

also is a pic of the new meyer wings i am going to try out and see if i like them this year. still need to do alittle modifications to make them fit tight against the moldboard.


----------



## CSLC

Here is a pic of my old truck with new sneakers on it....getting a 8'2 Boss VXT put on it this week...Will post more when it goes on


----------



## randomb0b123

that western will probably break down every storm now that youve put meyers parts on it


----------



## s. donato

randomb0b123;1378655 said:


> that western will probably break down every storm now that youve put meyers parts on it


:laughing:... i figured it was non-move-able meyers parts


----------



## randomb0b123

Ya you might be ok hahaha


----------



## PALSLANDSCAPING

*My Trucks*

http://www.plowsite.com/attachment....nt.php?attachmentid=105227&stc=1&d=1323831105


----------



## PALSLANDSCAPING

*More Trucks*

http://www.plowsite.com/attachment....nt.php?attachmentid=105232&stc=1&d=1323831460


----------



## PALSLANDSCAPING

Still trying to post more pics have alot more but it won't let me upload them.


----------



## LoudnLifted88

some pics with the plow on it an the winter wheels and tires


----------



## LoudnLifted88

more


----------



## 07F-250V10

This is my 2007 F-250 with 8' Western Pro Plus


----------



## Deebo53

First post, this is my new boy i just got yesterday "Clifford" can't wait to get a plow on him.


----------



## Jelinek61

Nice trucks perfect appearance, you should start your own thread and put all the pics of your equipment and trucks in one place. How do you like your Cat loader?


----------



## adamlnorman

*2009 Silverado 1500*

2.25" front leveling kit
added leaf in rear
7.5 Western Midweight poly
Waiting on some snow to try it out!!!!
(no ballast in the pics)


----------



## Pushin4U

That truck looks awesome! I love the Red on Red Combo. Is that a 5.3 or 4.8?


----------



## adamlnorman

Thanks, It's a 4.8. Kinda wish it was a 5.3 I could use some extra power towing my 16' enclosed trailer when its full of insulation. The plow was only installed friday past so I havn't tried it out yet. Most of the guys on here are always bashing 1/2 tons but im sure mine will do me just fine.


----------



## Pushin4U

adamlnorman;1379505 said:


> Thanks, It's a 4.8. Kinda wish it was a 5.3 I could use some extra power towing my 16' enclosed trailer when its full of insulation. The plow was only installed friday past so I havn't tried it out yet. Most of the guys on here are always bashing 1/2 tons but im sure mine will do me just fine.


Shoot, Let em bash all they want. I have a half ton Avalanche with a snow plow on it and the thing is an animal. That's why we drive Chevy's, For all the stuff a ford or dodge can't do, We just do it for them!


----------



## SilverLT2

Agreed with above ^^


----------



## Rusty Silence

96 Chevrolet 3500 4x4, 5.7L, auto with a Meyer 8'










Here's what it looked like a couple of months ago.


----------



## randomb0b123

adam ur truck looks sweet do you have strobe lights yet?


----------



## mercer_me

The truck looks a lot better than it did. The new grill makes a huge difference.


----------



## PALSLANDSCAPING

*more pics*

http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=105312&stc=1&d=1323915896


----------



## adamlnorman

randomb0b123;1379723 said:


> adam ur truck looks sweet do you have strobe lights yet?


Thanks, I have a magnet mount Grote 15" LED Low Profile Bar Lamp


----------



## Rusty Silence

mercer_me;1379870 said:


> The truck looks a lot better than it did. The new grill makes a huge difference.


Thanks! I switched it to the Silverado style front end and center caps, added beauty rings and took the running boards off. The new tires don't hurt either.


----------



## ajcoop20

04.5 ram 2500 cummins, 8'6 MVP. full billet suncoast tranny, carlie ball joints, 550+hp ;-) not much ballast in the bed here, but more in there now


----------



## 2003mikem

*my little POS*

my little POS


----------



## bennardo1

*truck pic 03 dakota western HTS 7.5*

2003 dodge dakota western 7.5 HTS


----------



## bennardo1

2003 dodge Dakota western 7.5 HTS works wonders for a back up truck


----------



## sld92e_23

*X blade and New wheels and tires*















http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f380/sld92e_23/IMG_2755.jpg


----------



## fatboyNJ

PALSLANDSCAPING;1380021 said:


> http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=105312&stc=1&d=1323915896


hey pals, i live in freehold as well and see your trucks quite frequently, they look amazing in person and always tell my buddys how nice they are with the rims and tires and letter, ussmileyflag


----------



## mercer_me

sld92e_23;1382731 said:


>


The Tundra looks great. What did you do to the front end to handle the X Blade? I would love to have a 7.5' Fisher HD on my Dad's Tundra.


----------



## SnoMan19

Rusty Silence that Chevy looks 100x better.Thumbs Up


----------



## Pushin4U

sld92e_23;1382731 said:


> http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f380/sld92e_23/IMG_2755.jpg


That thing looks mean. Awesome Looking Truck.:salute:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Nice lookin Tundra and I would have never guess you could put an X blade on them .WOW Nice rideThumbs Up


----------



## Rusty Silence

SnoMan19;1382785 said:


> Rusty Silence that Chevy looks 100x better.Thumbs Up


Thanks! I'm hoping to do a few more upgrades in the near future.


----------



## sld92e_23

I just got front timbrens is all...truck handles it awesome, and this will be the 2nd year with it (providing it snows this year)



mercer_me;1382771 said:


> The Tundra looks great. What did you do to the front end to handle the X Blade? I would love to have a 7.5' Fisher HD on my Dad's Tundra.


----------



## sld92e_23

Thank you 



DIRISHMAN;1382827 said:


> Nice lookin Tundra and I would have never guess you could put an X blade on them .WOW Nice rideThumbs Up


----------



## mercer_me

sld92e_23;1382844 said:


> I just got front timbrens is all...truck handles it awesome, and this will be the 2nd year with it (providing it snows this year)


How much dos the front end drop when you pick the plow up?


----------



## randomb0b123

i agree tundra looks awesome


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

Custom headache rack


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

H&HPropertyMait;1383222 said:


> Custom headache rack


the bottom right one isnt working


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

KGRlandscapeing;1383496 said:


> the bottom right one isnt working


Haha they alternate


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

Sorry for the bad quality. Photobucket messed with it.


----------



## M & MD Lawn

I like that custom rack, if I had the talent and shop to do so, boy would I!


----------



## randomb0b123

woahhh piaas someone spent money


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

randomb0b123;1383618 said:


> woahhh piaas someone spent money


I sense some sarcasm? If so. There is over a grand in just LEDs in this thing.
If not, thanks its been a cool project


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

M & MD Lawn;1383546 said:


> I like that custom rack, if I had the talent and shop to do so, boy would I!


Thanks! We're pretty happy with them.


----------



## snowbuster1

Looks good can't wait to some pics of it on the truck.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

snowbuster1;1383767 said:


> Looks good can't wait to some pics of it on the truck.


Thanks! I'll be sure to post some up


----------



## randomb0b123

no wasnt being sarcasm those piaa lights are so expensive that thing will be like the sun


----------



## sld92e_23

it only drops like 1" at most



mercer_me;1383074 said:


> How much dos the front end drop when you pick the plow up?


----------



## snowbuster1

Just got my new control tower finished. I am happy the way it turned out. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## joepetrilli

*New Truck*

Ok now i need some accesories! Window visors in or out of channel.side boards poly or wood.step to get my fat ass in. Steps for body.what else can santa(me) bring me?


----------



## snowbuster1

joepetrilli;1383867 said:


> Ok now i need some accesories! Window visors in or out of channel.side boards poly or wood.step to get my fat ass in. Steps for body.what else can santa(me) bring me?


Good looking truck. Some simulators would look Sharp.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey hey Nice color and Nice Lookin Dump!! Got some Ideas for ya.......so is it a 350 or 450

1- new Fisher XLS

2- New Air-Flo Tailgat Spreader

3 - Matching Fisher yellow runnig Boards

4 -Viser with Strobe kit in it

5- window vent Visers

so far so good, What ya think Thumbs Up


----------



## CSLC

Got my Boss 8.2 VXT ON!!!!!


----------



## joepetrilli

Pretty good XLS getting installed Tuesday or did you know that?


----------



## the new boss 92

wont letme upload anymore, but there is 2. 89 chevy 2500 rc lb new 5.7 crate motor and trans. boss plowThumbs Up

1 picture was after i was done putting it together, and there is air in the airbags in the back. 2nd one was just taken and the truck is a pigsti and dirty!


----------



## the new boss 92

joepetrilli;1383867 said:


> Ok now i need some accesories! Window visors in or out of channel.side boards poly or wood.step to get my fat ass in. Steps for body.what else can santa(me) bring me?


black rims, tinted windows, smoked cab and mirror lights, light the bottom sides on the dump bed up with leds, chrome dimond plat tool box's instead of the black ones, steal dimond plate side boards color matched, undercoat the underside of the dump bed, 52 inch led bar ontop of the bed lip with color matched cage to protect the the bar from falling debris!ussmileyflag and some seat covers aswell


----------



## mercer_me

sld92e_23;1383843 said:


> it only drops like 1" at most


That's not bad at all.


----------



## Rain Man

joepetrilli;1383867 said:


> Ok now i need some accesories! Window visors in or out of channel.side boards poly or wood.step to get my fat ass in. Steps for body.what else can santa(me) bring me?


That truck would look nice with RAIN MEN stickers on it and a BOSS poly VXT in front.:drink up:


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

randomb0b123;1383775 said:


> no wasnt being sarcasm those piaa lights are so expensive that thing will be like the sun


Haha just checking, I'm a led fan myself and those are expensive! He got 4 for 300 so not too bad.
If you wan great lights look at rigid industries. Amazing products


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

joepetrilli;1383867 said:


> Ok now i need some accesories! Window visors in or out of channel.side boards poly or wood.step to get my fat ass in. Steps for body.what else can santa(me) bring me?


Nice truck, shoulda opted for the 6.7!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

H&HPropertyMait;1384096 said:


> Nice truck, shoulda opted for the 6.7!


Hey H&H why you Got the new 6.7 if so how is it ??? I been lookin and a LITTLE bit hesitant in it until all the BUGS are out of it. Stilll to new .Should had a Cummins


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

DIRISHMAN;1384106 said:


> Hey H&H why you Got the new 6.7 if so how is it ??? I been lookin and a LITTLE bit hesitant in it until all the BUGS are out of it. Stilll to new .Should had a Cummins


I know a few guys who have new ones and the deleted the dpf, def and cat and have a tuner on them and get high teens towing a bobcat. But yeah I can't blame you, they are new could still need to be tweaked a little.
I'm a cummins guy, so I like your style either way!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

H&HPropertyMait;1384110 said:


> I know a few guys who have new ones and the deleted the dpf, def and cat and have a tuner on them and get high teens towing a bobcat. But yeah I can't blame you, they are new could still need to be tweaked a little.
> I'm a cummins guy, so I like your style either way!!


Sweet i got 97 250with a 5.8 gasser and only 51.000 original a good friend of mine has a cummins sittin in his garage and thinkin of puttin it my truck?????


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

DIRISHMAN;1384123 said:


> Sweet i got 97 250with a 5.8 gasser and only 51.000 original a good friend of mine has a cummins sittin in his garage and thinkin of puttin it my truck?????


If its a 12v Id try to do it in a heartbeat!!


----------



## randomb0b123

after you do the cummins swap put a real front axle it and sell it to me!!!!!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

H&HPropertyMait;1384164 said:


> If its a 12v Id try to do it in a heartbeat!!


Yes it is a 12v

and now why after I did all that would i sell it .How about you by the truck and the Motor and do the swap your self.......:laughing:


----------



## randomb0b123

no time =[ if i had the time i would put a cummins into a 65-66 3/4 ton 4wd suburban


----------



## 87chevy

Doesn't take that much time...


----------



## CAT 245ME

turffscapes;1383945 said:


> Got my Boss 8.2 VXT ON!!!!!


Your truck is identical to my 03 2500HD, except I have a poly Boss V. What are you running for tires?


----------



## CSLC

Lt285/75R/16 Federal Courgia M/T


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

*all nice equipment*

All nice equipment


----------



## McG_Landscaping

Rain Man;1384083 said:


> That truck would look nice with RAIN MEN stickers on it and a BOSS poly VXT in front.:drink up:
> 
> View attachment 105649


those trucks would look nice if they were actually out plowing. at this rate i dont think were ever going to get snow around here


----------



## ken643

In channel visors, much nicer than the outer ones


----------



## DIRISHMAN

McG_Landscaping;1384491 said:


> those trucks would look nice if they were actually out plowing. at this rate i dont think were ever going to get snow around here


Hey hHey Hey At least you guys got somthing in like OCT granted it was heavey and wet but atleast you guys got Snow We have only had 1.0 all season Wtf....

Anyway My thinking is the way the season has gone and the way this past summer was with all the seaver storms and hurricanes,flooding Ect,ect,ect. I think we are a month behind and the weather we are alll get is what we should have had in NOV??? So come Jan of this year we are gonna get Slammed and my thinking is also is we are goin to have alot longer winter meaning going into april verses ending in mid march????? What Do Ya THINK??? AMI just NUTZ


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

DIRISHMAN;1384560 said:


> Hey hHey Hey At least you guys got somthing in like OCT granted it was heavey and wet but atleast you guys got Snow We have only had 1.0 all season Wtf....
> 
> Anyway My thinking is the way the season has gone and the way this past summer was with all the seaver storms and hurricanes,flooding Ect,ect,ect. I think we are a month behind and the weather we are alll get is what we should have had in NOV??? So come Jan of this year we are gonna get Slammed and my thinking is also is we are goin to have alot longer winter meaning going into april verses ending in mid march????? What Do Ya THINK??? AMI just NUTZ


I THINK and HOPE you're right


----------



## DIRISHMAN

H&HPropertyMait;1384574 said:


> I THINK and HOPE you're right


I know this is not the weather thread. But I hope so also I am right .I just keep looking at all the maps and tv weather plus what the UK guy is predicting.They alll cant be wrong. They all said this was going to a worst winter than last season. I'll Flip ya for It and a


----------



## McG_Landscaping

DIRISHMAN;1384598 said:


> I know this is not the weather thread. But I hope so also I am right .I just keep looking at all the maps and tv weather plus what the UK guy is predicting.They alll cant be wrong. They all said this was going to a worst winter than last season. I'll Flip ya for It and a


oh god i hope your right. we didnt get anything in oct. im in s.w pa. i salted 1 lot last night because of possible ice. only action ive had this year. i hope right after christmas we get slammed for a month straight. if not things are going to get tight


----------



## Rain Man

I only salted 2 times so far, thats not going to pay the bills


----------



## Sabsan84

joepetrilli;1383867 said:


> Ok now i need some accesories! Window visors in or out of channel.side boards poly or wood.step to get my fat ass in. Steps for body.what else can santa(me) bring me?


Great looking truck, I picked myself up a new one too, same thing, but diesel. I recommend steps at the very least, and yes in channel window visors are nice, perhaps some light tint too. As for side boards I want the shiny diamond plate aluminum ones for mine, but they are super expensive from the dealer, so we are going to fab our own. Also, I wanted the chrome grille, but it is redic how much they want for one, and its just plastic!! I will wait till the price comes down, or the replica aftermarket china ones come out,lol...ohh and of course you need a plow and strobes to complete the new truck!!


----------



## ieetgluu

..........................


----------



## icl

New to the site and thought I would post a pic of my rig.


----------



## firelwn82

I can still to this day not understand why chevy put such light front ends on the 3/4 and 1 ton trucks. I don't know how you chevy cruisers deal with looking past the headlights thats stink up a foot past the hood.


----------



## icl

firelwn82;1385814 said:


> I can still to this day not understand why chevy put such light front ends on the 3/4 and 1 ton trucks. I don't know how you chevy cruisers deal with looking past the headlights thats stink up a foot past the hood.


It is what I have to work with this winter. The plan for next year is to buy a truck that is a better fit fot the plow and use this one as a back up. I really dont want to beat this truck up! I work locally in a metro area, so the only time The headlights would bother me would be if I were driving long distance.


----------



## joepetrilli

Good luck my Fisher XLS is being installed today!


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

joepetrilli;1385860 said:


> Good luck my Fisher XLS is being installed today!


Like to see some pictures when finished


----------



## firelwn82

icl;1385827 said:


> It is what I have to work with this winter. The plan for next year is to buy a truck that is a better fit fot the plow and use this one as a back up. I really dont want to beat this truck up! I work locally in a metro area, so the only time The headlights would bother me would be if I were driving long distance.


Im not saying your right or wrong here. I'm just saying it took chevy like 12 years to get the heads out of there ass's with this poop design. How much weight are you going to be running in the bed to keep the nose off of the ground? If it were my rig I would install air bags in the front end. That will help a ton. Put in the 5000lb bags.


----------



## JLsDmax

first pic is the truck cleaned it today, needs a good wax still. Second pic is new backup light installed under the bumber. (the dents in the bumber were from previous owner)


----------



## TheLawnRanger2

Reliable Snow and Ice;1103742 said:


> ready for a chicago winter.....
> now just to find some one to sub for...
> I'm looking really hard:bluebounc:bluebounc


WOW, nice low profile light bar. What brand is it, and how is it mounted?


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

JLsDmax;1386300 said:


> first pic is the truck cleaned it today, needs a good wax still. Second pic is new backup light installed under the bumber. (the dents in the bumber were from previous owner)


Nice dmax, just an fyi those lights might not last long down there once snow starts piling up.


----------



## WilliamOak

TheLawnRanger2;1386406 said:


> WOW, nice low profile light bar. What brand is it, and how is it mounted?


Looks like a Voltex?


----------



## WilliamOak

firelwn82;1385814 said:


> I can still to this day not understand why chevy put such light front ends on the 3/4 and 1 ton trucks. I don't know how you chevy cruisers deal with looking past the headlights thats stink up a foot past the hood.


mine hold's a 9' V with like 1/2" sag (pic was with zero ballast too)


----------



## TheLawnRanger2

weareweird69;1153194 said:


> And, the truck taking its place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1996 F350, 351ci E4OD Trans
> 8'6" Western Pro-Plow Unimount, Electric
> 
> Once I get the time this weekend, it'll have the plow on.


That's way to nice of a truck to plow with. 
I like plow trucks like this, 'cuz it don't hurt as much then I put a dent in it. And you KNOW I do. :laughing:


----------



## JLsDmax

H&HPropertyMait;1386421 said:


> Nice dmax, just an fyi those lights might not last long down there once snow starts piling up.


thanks for the complements. As for the lights im not worried about it. i dont really hammer into snowbanks, plus im planning on removing them after winter. if they break, 2 bolts, 2 waterproof connectors, and they are gone or replaced.


----------



## 87chevy

TheLawnRanger2;1386526 said:


> That's way to nice of a truck to plow with.
> I like plow trucks like this, 'cuz it don't hurt as much then I put a dent in it. And you KNOW I do. :laughing:
> 
> http://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k537/brkornhaus/Plow%20Truck/NerfBars008.jpg[/IMG[/QUOTE]
> 
> Hear ya there. I watched my floor support bounce down the highway today :X


----------



## GSORK

*My new plow*


----------



## firelwn82

WilliamOak;1386497 said:


> mine hold's a 9' V with like 1/2" sag (pic was with zero ballast too)


Yes and this is also not the poop years I was talking about. I'm sure you most likely turned the T-bars up though??


----------



## lotus6six

Haven't put spreader on yet.


----------



## GMC25004x4

*waiting for snow.....*

Heres a couple pics of my truck,i will try to get some better ones soon


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

Artic never heard of that brand?


----------



## GMC25004x4

TomsSnowPlowING;1387645 said:


> Artic never heard of that brand?


Really? alot of people run arctic plow's around here.


----------



## GMC25004x4

*2002 GMC Duramax / 8 Foot straight Arctic blade*

A few more pics......


----------



## bh115577

What we're working with for trucks this season. Just noticed I forgot to change my signature.


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

lotus6six;1387413 said:


> Haven't put spreader on yet.


What kind & modle of spreader?


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

GMC25004x4;1387690 said:


> Really? alot of people run arctic plow's around here.


Must be a Canada brand?


----------



## RoesLandscaping

stroker79;380881 said:


> I know that this thread isnt about that truck but I think it looks hideous. Thats a good example of someone with more money than brains. But at least the shop that did all the work had some fun. Thats alot of work put into that thing, the unfortunate part is that he will hardly get anything out of it. He would be lucky to the stock sticker price. Ahh well, lol. Too bad he didnt drive it more, 42 miles is obviously nothin'. I do like the front bumper without the lights on it and the bars on it. I think its a road armor bumper. I was thinking about getting one but they are about $1700!


Says the Ford man lol, i agree not a fan of the paint job, if it was a sloid color it would be a sick truck


----------



## lotus6six

well I have a snow ex sp-1075 w/ swing gate, 2 seasons old on my old truck Im selling. If it goes w/ truck then I will get one of the new snow dogg auger driven tailgate models.


----------



## Pushin4U

TomsSnowPlowING;1387748 said:


> Must be a Canada brand?


:laughing: lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

TomsSnowPlowING;1387748 said:


> Must be a Canada brand?


They make some decent plows. Started Galvanizing too.

http://www.arcticsnowplows.com/english/snowplows_poly.php


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

Mr.Markus;1387768 said:


> They make some decent plows. Started Galvanizing too.
> 
> http://www.arcticsnowplows.com/english/snowplows_poly.php


I checked it out. Main offices are in Canada.tymusic


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

Closest dealer to me some where in New York.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

TomsSnowPlowING;1387774 said:


> Closest dealer to me some where in New York.


Hey Tom There is guy up by were I live in ILL .There is a place kinda by you.that this guy up here is sell it is called AIRFLO.they look like a Fisher Stainless Steel or a Snow dogg.They just came out with a 8.5 SS Vee real nice lookin. They just releast it weeks ago was told these guy for AIRFLO are originaly from Western and went out to do there own thing so I was told.Just thought I would give ya a little Fyi Thumbs Up


----------



## SilverLT2

Finally got the plow mounted


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

*Why plow light not on?*



SilverLT2;1387919 said:


> Finally got the plow mounted


Why plow light not on?
I thought Western had a auto change over from Truck lights to plow lights???


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

*Ohio*



SilverLT2;1387919 said:


> Finally got the plow mounted


Notice to from Ohio.
Are you near Newton Fall Ohio?
That is where my dad lives.


----------



## BDTRUX

My '96 f25o with 7.3 auto. I installed a 4" with dana 60 solid front axle Thumbs Up


----------



## ross3031

I wouldnt dare plow with that truck, that thing is way to beautiful to plow with.......


----------



## SilverLT2

TomsSnowPlowING;1388109 said:


> Why plow light not on?
> I thought Western had a auto change over from Truck lights to plow lights???


They do I just had the marker light on when i took the pic the marker lights on the truck are always on when the plow light are



TomsSnowPlowING;1388112 said:


> Notice to from Ohio.
> Are you near Newton Fall Ohio?
> That is where my dad lives.


I'm up in Ashatabula Newton Falls is like 2hr down south of me


----------



## TheLawnRanger2

BDTRUX;1388253 said:


> My '96 f25o with 7.3 auto. I installed a 4" with dana 60 solid front axle Thumbs Up


Beautiful truck!



ross3031;1388265 said:


> I wouldnt dare plow with that truck, that thing is way to beautiful to plow with.......


X2


----------



## KubotaJr

Heres My 2002 Gmc 2500hd 6.0 with 7' 6'' Fisher


----------



## TheLawnRanger2

I'm new here so I thought I'd show my tools.

Last winter
8' Hiniker C-Plow

















And just in case
6.5 Meyers


----------



## TheLawnRanger2

Summer rides


----------



## KubotaJr

Love the ventrac!


----------



## TheLawnRanger2

KubotaJr;1388369 said:


> Love the ventrac!


Thanks. It's a handy little machine.


----------



## 87chevy

Im not a ford guy... But that CC is amazing...


----------



## TheLawnRanger2

87chevy;1388383 said:


> Im not a ford guy... But that CC is amazing...


Thanks.  It's still a work in progress.


----------



## Burkartsplow

real nice equipment!!


----------



## TheLawnRanger2

Burkartsplow;1388397 said:


> real nice equipment!!


Thanks. But I must make a confession, that is the equipment that I run, but those particular tractors are new loners from the dealership. That pic was taken before our 4th of July parade. This way is much easier than trying to make mine look parade worthy. :laughing:


----------



## ljbev

*photo*

we like the westerns as well as the boss


----------



## Deebo53

More pics later


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

Deebo53;1388592 said:


> More pics later


What you putting on 2day?
Plow look very nice


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

TheLawnRanger2;1388353 said:


> Summer rides


What does your winter ride look like?


----------



## Deebo53

TomsSnowPlowING;1388603 said:


> What you putting on 2day?
> Plow look very nice


Supposed to be getting a Western Salter and curb guards on the plow....Im happy i chose this plow over the boss V....now only if we could get some damn snow lol


----------



## TheLawnRanger2

TomsSnowPlowING;1388606 said:


> What does your winter ride look like?


Winter ride
Last winter


























Got some replacement fenders, nerf bars, and new to me tail gate over the summer.


----------



## TheLawnRanger2

Deebo53;1388613 said:


> Supposed to be getting a Western Salter and curb guards on the plow....Im happy i chose this plow over the boss V....now only if we could get some damn snow lol


What do you like about the Western V over the Boss V?


----------



## Deebo53

TheLawnRanger2;1388658 said:


> What do you like about the Western V over the Boss V?







This video was a big deciding factor...i was looking everywhere for a Boss until i ran into the Western MVP....both are going to have their own upside, but in my first year plowing i think the trip edge on the Western is going to be more of a benefit to me


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

TheLawnRanger2;1388658 said:


> What do you like about the Western V over the Boss V?


like Tip cutting edge over tip plow


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

Deebo53;1388681 said:


> This video was a big deciding factor...i was looking everywhere for a Boss until i ran into the Western MVP....both are going to have their own upside, but in my first year plowing i think the trip edge on the Western is going to be more of a benefit to me


Know what talking for those darn DIRT roads with stone sticking up.


----------



## Deebo53

TomsSnowPlowING;1388695 said:


> Know what talking for those darn DIRT roads with stone sticking up.


We have mostly residential accounts this year...but we are hitting 5 hotels...Im just happy we got it on him in time payup The trucks sittin at home, ill get more pics of him on here a little later


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

Deebo53;1388739 said:


> We have mostly residential accounts this year...but we are hitting 5 hotels...Im just happy we got it on him in time payup The trucks sittin at home, ill get more pics of him on here a little later


Does those hotels have speed bumps?


----------



## Deebo53

TomsSnowPlowING;1388753 said:


> Does those hotels have speed bumps?


Nope, its pretty level all the way around....the good thing is, is that one of them is 2 miles from my house and the others are both directly next to each other (2 in the same parking lot) and 2 1 mile down from there

Just gonna go hit them once the snow is almost done, go hit our Resi's then come back and touch up the hotels


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

SilverLT2;1388301 said:


> They do I just had the marker light on when i took the pic the marker lights on the truck are always on when the plow light are
> 
> I'm up in Ashatabula Newton Falls is like 2hr down south of me


Ok so that near the Lake?


----------



## TheLawnRanger2

Deebo53;1388681 said:


> This video was a big deciding factor...i was looking everywhere for a Boss until i ran into the Western MVP....both are going to have their own upside, but in my first year plowing i think the trip edge on the Western is going to be more of a benefit to me


WOW! If I was looking for a V plow I would be sold just from the trip edge. Every thing else is just icing on the cake.

My Hiniker has the trip edge and I love it. It works way better then the trip plow style ever did.


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

An other V plow putting Boss V plow down.




 or


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

I go to a closest dealer which is a Western. 
Closest Boss is like 75 miles one way.


----------



## TheLawnRanger2

TomsSnowPlowING;1388787 said:


> An other V plow putting Boss V plow down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or


Fisher and Western are made from the same Co. aren't they?


----------



## Deebo53

TheLawnRanger2;1388780 said:


> WOW! If I was looking for a V plow I would be sold just from the trip edge. Every thing else is just icing on the cake.
> 
> My Hiniker has the trip edge and I love it. It works way better then the trip plow style ever did.


Yea, the last thing i want to do right now especially as a beginning plower is mess up anything on my truck and have my customers become upset with me. I need their business for the spring time as well lol

And btw Western does own Fisher...still wouldn't knock either of them, i heard the most recent Fisher plows are much better then the recent models


----------



## weareweird69

WOW that video was eye opening.

Especially watching the truck's reaction to the plow tripping. Wow did everything wiggle.


----------



## Super D

my new Shpe-3000


----------



## 87chevy

Did anyone else click the snow button 


Although the benefits are there, keep in mind that it's obviously done by a Western promotor... MrWesternplows... That said, I'd rather have the trip edge and the double acting cylinders standard are nice. Especially after I tried to back drag with my friends Boss...


----------



## weareweird69

My snow button malfunctioned. It made 60* weather and rain here...


----------



## Pushin4U

weareweird69;1388914 said:


> WOW that video was eye opening.
> 
> Especially watching the truck's reaction to the plow tripping. Wow did everything wiggle.


sold me to fisher for sure


----------



## Super D

The shpe-3000


----------



## Pushin4U

Super D;1388931 said:


> The shpe-3000


Holy Exhaust Tip  What size is that? 8in.?


----------



## Super D

yes it sure is. lol


----------



## Pushin4U

Super D;1388934 said:


> yes it sure is. lol


I know my inches well! Thumbs Up Truck and plow setup looks awesome to BTW


----------



## Super D

Lol thank you very much. Yeah i have been working it for a while now. I do have recon tailights in it as well i just put them in the other day when i noticed it will look better with them smoked too.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Heres a few of mine, trucks been lifted three inches since the pics and leveled.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Super D;1388931 said:


> The shpe-3000


Whats the motor got done to it on that thing?


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

KL&M Snow Div.;1388953 said:


> Heres a few of mine, trucks been lifted three inches since the pics and leveled.
> View attachment 106141
> 
> 
> View attachment 106142
> 
> 
> View attachment 106143


Some1 did a major Leaf Removal


----------



## 87chevy

weareweird69;1388927 said:


> My snow button malfunctioned. It made 60* weather and rain here...


I meant on the video... But the one I normally push did the same thing here...


----------



## ieetgluu

TomsSnowPlowING;1389018 said:


> Some1 did a major Leaf Removal


... and spread it all over the street lol


----------



## deere615

Super D;1388931 said:


> The shpe-3000


WOW! I take it your a go big or go home type of guy!!


----------



## getsum

Super D;1388931 said:


> The shpe-3000


id LOVE to hear that beast running!!! Thumbs Up

The truck that is lol


----------



## weareweird69

The last time the 82 Plow truck moved, it needed help :/










The most snow we've got this year, and that was in OCTOBER.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

weareweird69;1389234 said:


> The last time the 82 Plow truck moved, it needed help :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The most snow we've got this year, and that was in OCTOBER.


That freakin F250 PSD is gorgeous! Exactly what I want


----------



## Deebo53

wesport payup


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

Deebo53;1389795 said:


> wesport payup


Looks good!!


----------



## Deebo53

H&HPropertyMait;1389899 said:


> Looks good!!


Thanks a lot buddy


----------



## weareweird69

KL&M Snow Div.;1389492 said:


> That freakin F250 PSD is gorgeous! Exactly what I want


Thank you! Its a freaking mess right now with all this rain, mud, and salt


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Super D;1388931 said:


> The shpe-3000


WOW!!!!!! Super D I just love your RIG !!!! Luv the color....


----------



## mnguy

One of my trucks with JD 320 and loadtrail dump


----------



## getsum

From earlier this year


----------



## RoesLandscaping

weareweird69;1389234 said:


> The last time the 82 Plow truck moved, it needed help :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The most snow we've got this year, and that was in OCTOBER.


Those are some sexy trucks! love the silver one! im looking for a f250 or 350 non dually with 7.3 idi motor


----------



## RoesLandscaping

TomsSnowPlowING;1388790 said:


> I go to a closest dealer which is a Western.
> Closest Boss is like 75 miles one way.


My closest is a Meyer  its 45 miles south. anything else is about 200 miles north, unless i go to northern tools, which sells meyer and western.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

RoesLandscaping;1390290 said:


> My closest is a Meyer  its 45 miles south. anything else is about 200 miles north, unless i go to northern tools, which sells meyer and western.


WOW that realy Suxs for ya buddy I feel for ya Time for some one to open a dealer by ya


----------



## RoesLandscaping

DIRISHMAN;1390309 said:


> WOW that realy Suxs for ya buddy I feel for ya Time for some one to open a dealer by ya


they would make a killing! the meyer guys run their shop out of their back yard, only parking is their driveway, they have plows and spreaders in the front and back yard, and no fence, they must have some good security lol. You could go to that place in july and still not be able to move, i had to go a week ago and had to wait in the road 30 mins just to park! And it hasent even snowed here, or calling for snow, hopefully we can get some of the blizzard out west so i can try out my new truck!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

So are you close to SMOKEY MT to able to be gettin Snow?? not sure where you are at have been to and thru Tennesee


----------



## weareweird69

RoesLandscaping;1390284 said:


> Those are some sexy trucks! love the silver one! im looking for a f250 or 350 non dually with 7.3 idi motor


Thank you! Why an IDI?



RoesLandscaping;1390290 said:


> My closest is a Meyer  its 45 miles south. anything else is about 200 miles north, unless i go to northern tools, which sells meyer and western.


Wow. But then again, the closest one to me, is Meyer's which is 2 miles, then the closest western thats worth a damn is about 40 miles. Boss is about 50-60


----------



## RoesLandscaping

DIRISHMAN;1390356 said:


> So are you close to SMOKEY MT to able to be gettin Snow?? not sure where you are at have been to and thru Tennesee


in about an hour away from there. im right on the va and tn line on interstate81


----------



## RoesLandscaping

weareweird69;1390371 said:


> Thank you! Why an IDI?
> 
> Wow. But then again, the closest one to me, is Meyer's which is 2 miles, then the closest western thats worth a damn is about 40 miles. Boss is about 50-60


well i would settle for a 7.3 turbo but we have a 89 7.3idi f250 with a dump bed and i love it. we get about 21mpg no matter if the bed is empty or hauling 4 tons of gravel. and there is nothing to the motor either. i was a ford guy, but when they started making the crappy 6.0litres, i bought a chevy. still love the late 80s and 90s fords


----------



## DIRISHMAN

AH Ok I know where talkin about now was down that way last fall 2010


----------



## RoesLandscaping

DIRISHMAN;1390416 said:


> AH Ok I know where talkin about now was down that way last fall 2010


yea, biggest thing near us is the fastest half mile, bristol motor speedway lol! im serously thinking about heading north next late spring to get some contracts where i can move some real snow!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

roeslandscaping;1390419 said:


> yea, biggest thing near us is the fastest half mile, bristol motor speedway lol! Im serously thinking about heading north next late spring to get some contracts where i can move some real snow!


come on up here i'll show you the fastest 1/4 mile route 66 drag way


----------



## TheLawnRanger2

Went to back out of the drive way this evening in the plow truck, and when I shifted into reverse I heard a SNAP, and the lever was all sloppy. Then I couldn't put it back in park, but I was able to drop it into neutral. Towed it to the shop w/the Ventrac and this is what I found. Good thing it's not snowing or I'd be SOL.










This is supposed to a one piece housing.










This is how I got it out.
What a PITA


----------



## TheLawnRanger2

Then I decided to work on the back-up plow truck. Didn't need to dig in as far, but almost. The gear selector wasn't working. Thought it was the cable that moves the orange arrow, but it was just a little plastic keeper guide.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Lawn Ranger2, I feel your pain. I just had to replace that part on my 99 F-150 as well. Went to put it in park and snap. Except my gearshift damn near came out in my hand. Had to crawl under the truck and manually put it in park. It's a PITA for sure, dropping the column and just tearing all that cluster out and everything. ugh


----------



## TheLawnRanger2

KL&M Snow Div.;1390852 said:


> Lawn Ranger2, I feel your pain. I just had to replace that part on my 99 F-150 as well. Went to put it in park and snap. Except my gearshift damn near came out in my hand. Had to crawl under the truck and manually put it in park. It's a PITA for sure, dropping the column and just tearing all that cluster out and everything. ugh


Yeah, what suck is I was going in blind. I had no idea what broke or how to get to it. 
Now I just hope someone is open tomorrow since it's the day before *Christ* mas.


----------



## randomb0b123

i dont understand why ford cheaped out so much on those the ones we have at work sound herrendous changing gears all kinds of cracking and snapping sounds. its kind of an important commonly used piece why make it out of toothpicks and aluminum foil


----------



## TheLawnRanger2

randomb0b123;1390954 said:


> i dont understand why ford cheaped out so much on those the ones we have at work sound herrendous changing gears all kinds of cracking and snapping sounds. its kind of an important commonly used piece why make it out of toothpicks and aluminum foil


Amen! I agree.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

*Two from last season*

This will be my first year as a sub (if we ever get real snow)


----------



## DIRISHMAN

k1768;1391035 said:


> This will be my first year as a sub (if we ever get real snow)


K1768 Nice ride

But more importantly is all of that SNOW in the pics!!!!!!

I want snow so bad I WAS THINKING OF MAKING your pic my SCREEN SAVER :laughing:


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Thanks Irish, they're from last season, we got a ton. I wish I was subbing last year, woulda made out good.


----------



## firelwn82

Lawn Ranger. I had my selector brake on me as well last year. During a storm. I drove that be otch home in reverse for 2 miles :laughing:.... O the looks were awesome... I didn't tear mine anywheres near that far apart. Just lowered the column and took off the black trim plastic. Wasn't bad at all. I drove it around for a week looking for the part to fix it though. There built cheap but there not cheap at all. Any time your shift indicator pin isn't ligned up or is sloppy its that dial 99% of the time. Just an fyi, if you put a dab of light strength thread lock on it you wont have another problem with it.


----------



## TheLawnRanger2

firelwn82;1391248 said:


> Lawn Ranger. I had my selector brake on me as well last year. During a storm. I drove that be otch home in reverse for 2 miles :laughing:.... O the looks were awesome... I didn't tear mine anywheres near that far apart. Just lowered the column and took off the black trim plastic. Wasn't bad at all. I drove it around for a week looking for the part to fix it though. There built cheap but there not cheap at all. Any time your shift indicator pin isn't ligned up or is sloppy its that dial 99% of the time. Just an fyi, if you put a dab of light strength thread lock on it you wont have another problem with it.


Driving 2 miles backwards would suck! :laughing:

I tore it down that far 'cuz I had no idea what broke, or what I was doing for that matter. lol 
Where are you saying that I should put the thread lock?

Got all the parts at Ford today. Shaft, housing, and two bushings $75. Not too bad.


----------



## firelwn82

Put the thread lock on the slack adjuster for the shift indicator. The screw thing with the looped wire through it. Damn. My dealer, cause it's a dealer only party wanted $109 go figure.


----------



## SilverLT2

k1768;1391035 said:


> This will be my first year as a sub (if we ever get real snow)


Nice rig Thumbs Up what size blade is that and how do u like plowing with that long thing?


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Thanks
7.5 SD
It is a challenge with a truck that long, but I love it. The benefits of the 8' bed out weigh the negs (for me anyway) I've only done my own drive, friends and family in the past. The worst is my sister-in-law's; she has a fairly long single width drive that ends at her garage, so I have to pull in, back drag and then back in to push/clean out. 
I will be subbing commercial only, I'll probably be getting a burger king lot, not sure what else, so I don't know how much I will be loving the 4-dr & 8' bed then.


----------



## SilverLT2

I bet it is a challenge lol I'm glad I went with a ext cab short bed instead of the long bed my truck is already tight getting around my driveway turn around I could only imagine a Crew/quad cab long bed lol


----------



## 91AK250




----------



## TheLawnRanger2

firelwn82;1391326 said:


> Put the thread lock on the slack adjuster for the shift indicator. The screw thing with the looped wire through it. Damn. My dealer, cause it's a dealer only party wanted $109 go figure.


Picked up all the parts I needed for the fix on the plow truck today. Decided since it was all tore apart I'd just replace every thing, shaft, housing, and two bushings. Wasn't as bad as I thought it would be, $75. Got it all back together and now I'm ready for some snow.



firelwn82;1391326 said:


> Damn. My dealer, cause it's a dealer only party wanted $109 go figure.


I didn't fix this part on the back-up truck for now. All I need is the little plastic keeper, but to get it from Ford you need to buy the whole kit, gauge, cable, keeper. At least at my dealer it is only $25, but I'm too cheap to pay that for a little piece of plastic. I'll find one at a junk yard.


----------



## firelwn82

Good job Ranger. I'm right there with you


----------



## PlowMan03

Finally got a pic of my truck with the plow on.


----------



## mercer_me

PlowMan03;1392992 said:


> Finally got a pic of my truck with the plow on.


The truck and plow is looking great Plow Man. What size is that plow?


----------



## wagonproject

One of them...


----------



## PlowMan03

mercer_me;1393079 said:


> The truck and plow is looking great Plow Man. What size is that plow?


It is an 8' blade, id like to get a newer 8' 6" straight blade. I do know one thing.....I need a foil for the plow, anything over 10 mph the snow gets on windsheild lol


----------



## Super D

KL&M Snow Div.;1388955 said:


> Whats the motor got done to it on that thing?


I have AFE stage 2 intake, Egr block off- looks factory, CFM Large mouth intake, SCT extreme race tune, 5" MBRP no cat. soon im going to put methanol and or nitrous


----------



## rob_cook2001

Super D;1394885 said:


> I have AFE stage 2 intake, Egr block off- looks factory, CFM Large mouth intake, SCT extreme race tune, 5" MBRP no cat. soon im going to put methanol and or nitrous


I have put meth on a few 6.0's and was never very happy, If you just want to run water to cool the egt's it does ok but doesnt do much for power.
A little squirt of gas on the other hand :yow!: 
With a extreme tune a .40 jet is a good starting point. I had a 04 cc drw 6.0 and with just the basics (custom tune, exhaust and intake) it ran 14.6's in the 1/4. With a single stage of nitrous spraying through a .58 jet it ran 13.8's. Pretty good difference.
Robert 
p.s. if you do it make sure to run a wot switch and a hobs (boost activated) switch.


----------



## Rust-Bucket

*My Old D100*

This truck has served me very well for the past 20 years plowing my private drive. Does'nt look very good and actually it's not very good shape anymore but it still runs and plows very well. I paid $1000 for it back then and it was road legal.I have used this site for the past 10 yrs or so to help me keep the old girl running...thank you.
I'm currently looking to upgrade to a newer personal plow vehicle,something maybe a little smaller and easier to maneuver... Suggestions ? I'm considering something like a small suv or truck. I hate to give up the old dodge but the rust gods are calling her home !!


----------



## thelettuceman

Are you keeping the plow? This will help get you the correct answer(s).


----------



## ken643

Jeeps are great for driveways!, I love mine


----------



## jimv

old truck 
http://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc502/jimsplowing/SANY0977.jpg

new truck
http://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc502/jimsplowing/plowtruck.jpg

summer pic
http://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc502/jimsplowing/2011-10-20121248.jpg


----------



## tsut

ken643;1397878 said:


> Jeeps are great for driveways!, I love mine


I second the recommendation - Wrangler's rock! Had used (non-roadworthy) Bronco and F250, and upgraded a year ago to the Jeep (and smaller plow). I can turn and push sideways at the house and an out-building; hardly need to back drag at all.


----------



## Rust-Bucket

Now .... following the jeep recomendation.......4 cyl. vs 6 cyl. ........standard or automatic. Keeping in mind that it will only be used for my own drive. 

I've been finding cherokees locally with plows on them but have not seriously considered them because of the uni body style frame work. The last one had a very nice plow but serious rust issues.......floor and rockers.

I passed up a Dodge Dakota that needed frame patch work and now wish I had bought it.


----------



## robertbick

2008 2500HD with Fisher 8' HD. Mostly just do my own drive and familys drive nearby.


----------



## IC-Smoke

Looks like the truck wont fit in the garage...


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

Going in for paint wednesday! 07 conversion


----------



## robertbick

IC-Smoke;1399567 said:


> Looks like the truck wont fit in the garage...


It fits fine even with the plow on.


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

Super D;1388918 said:


> my new Shpe-3000


good looking truck john lee. i see you finally got rid of that old tan gmc.


----------



## FuturePilot4u

how does one upload pics on here?


----------



## agurdo17

*new to us truck*








2000 ford f350 super duty 7.3 diesel 70000miles 8.5 fisher ezv mm1 11500 dollars


----------



## Boomer123

1999 Chevy Silverado 7.5 Meyer Plow Buyers TGSUV Salter


----------



## Willman940

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;1400415 said:


> Going in for paint wednesday! 07 conversion


did you fix the other side?


----------



## MG68

We should be able to vote on these pics... Hate to say it but that Tundra looks good....:whistling:


----------



## TQS12BW

*2005 F-250 Boss V blade with aftermarket wings*

2005 F-250 Boss V blade with aftermarket wings


----------



## sparksrides

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;1400415 said:


> Going in for paint wednesday! 07 conversion


are the fenders different and do you have to change them?


----------



## K1500 4x4

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;1400415 said:


> Going in for paint wednesday! 07 conversion


the truck is lookin good man keep us posted Thumbs Up


----------



## Adamar

*pic*

2011 gmc 2500 hd lml


----------



## IC-Smoke

boss poly 8'2" vxt, Boss TSG600
05 3500 SRW Laramie Cummins


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

sparksrides;1401344 said:


> are the fenders different and do you have to change them?


nope all that was needed was a new header panel, bumper, grille, and headlights. they bolt right on. You can use your existing header panel but you need to cut it a lot.


----------



## sea ox

08 F-550. New snow dogg and no snow!


----------



## Duramaxallison0

Here's some of my rig. ill get some of it with the plow soon. Sadly not much snow.


----------



## Duramaxallison0

Some of my custom rear bumper









Summer trim


----------



## CSLC

Some of my custom rear bumper









Dude!!! I love the Rear End!!! Wish I could put something like that on my GMC, I think it would look goofy the gmc's have a more rounded body style like the 99-02 chevy's


----------



## dieseld

Any better pics of the Highway cab guard. I like their products.


----------



## Jelinek61

Nice truck man, What brand is that light strip along your rocker?


----------



## chevy$men

i like the first pic


----------



## thelettuceman

sweet truck!!!


----------



## SIPLOWGUY

01 Cherokee & 11 Silverado


----------



## alldayrj

needs some TLC but paid for many times over


----------



## squeaky3

duramaxallison that truck is awesome

i love ccsb trucks with all led lights and a plow...


----------



## Rico T.

FuturePilot4u;1400660 said:


> how does one upload pics on here?


Hit the "Go Advanced" button to write your post, then click the Attachments button (looks like a paper clip) and upload whatever pictures you want from your computer.


----------



## Duramaxallison0

Thanks you guys. The light along the rockers is the Recon Big Rig and Ice bars. Ill get some more pics of the Highway products headache rack. I actually have it off the truck for now since I needed the extra room for hunting and such. As for bumper on GMC, mine is custom but my buddy has a buckstop, which is kinda what I based mine on, on his 08 and looks real good. ill get pictures.


----------



## 87chevy

Duramaxallison0;1403179 said:


> Thanks you guys. The light along the rockers is the Recon Big Rig and Ice bars. Ill get some more pics of the Highway products headache rack. I actually have it off the truck for now since I needed the extra room for hunting and such. As for bumper on GMC, mine is custom but my buddy has a buckstop, which is kinda what I based mine on, on his 08 and looks real good. ill get pictures.


Truck looks great 
Love the summer rims. Buddy has em on his black single cab Duramax.


----------



## deere615

Duramaxallison0;1402051 said:


> Some of my custom rear bumper


was that custom built somewhere near your or can they be brought online I love that bumper! any plans for a front one?


----------



## Duramaxallison0

Its custom made by one of my buddies. As far as front bumper I thought about going custom but will most likely do an 11+ style grill and bumper. Heck I thought about buying new rig but from reading the connecting rod by the nuckle is weaker and can break with more hp. So that changed my mind


----------



## mercer_me

SIPLOWGUY;1402622 said:


> View attachment 107245
> 
> 01 Cherokee & 11 Silverado


How do you like the Fisher SD?


----------



## Pushin4U

Heres a couple pic of the dodge V10 before I had to get rid of it.


----------



## BOSS LAWN




----------



## randomb0b123

you put an 8 and a half foot plow on a half ton??????????


----------



## BOSS LAWN

randomb0b123;1405014 said:


> you put an 8 and a half foot plow on a half ton??????????


Yes, the 8'6" was with the truck when I bought it. Needed 2k in front end work from the previous owner. I just put 850lbs of sand in the rear to even out the front end, handles it fine.


----------



## mwalsh9152

I probably posted mine earlier in the thread, but didnt have a shot with the blade on it.

95 Bronco with a 97 7.3 Powerstroke and 07 1 ton solid axle
8' Diamond MD II


----------



## Duramaxallison0




----------



## IA Farmer

mwalsh9152;1405050 said:


> I probably posted mine earlier in the thread, but didnt have a shot with the blade on it.
> 
> 95 Bronco with a 97 7.3 Powerstroke and 07 1 ton solid axle
> 8' Diamond MD II


Bronco looks awesome. Did you put the Stroker in it? Do you have any more pics of it? Sounds like a fun little diesel.


----------



## weareweird69

mwalsh9152;1405050 said:


> I probably posted mine earlier in the thread, but didnt have a shot with the blade on it.
> 
> 95 Bronco with a 97 7.3 Powerstroke and 07 1 ton solid axle
> 8' Diamond MD II


I still wanna see how you mounted it all up  Thumbs Up


----------



## Willman940

He has pictures in this thread somewhere, I think. I don't know, I just remember seeing pictures somewhere on this site of it.


----------



## randomb0b123

BOSS LAWN;1405026 said:


> Yes, the 8'6" was with the truck when I bought it. Needed 2k in front end work from the previous owner. I just put 850lbs of sand in the rear to even out the front end, handles it fine.


that might be a reoccurring event


----------



## BOSS LAWN

randomb0b123;1405358 said:


> that might be a reoccurring event


To be honest, it most likely will be. But the truck is worth it to me.


----------



## mwalsh9152

weareweird69;1405168 said:


> I still wanna see how you mounted it all up  Thumbs Up


mounted what up? The engine was a direct drop in once I removed the gas mounts and put the diesel ones in, everything B pillar forward is the same on my Bronco as it is on your truck, it even had the mounting spot for the IDM on the inner fender. The plow is a F150 truck side mount, and I'm pretty sure you know quite well how the suspension goes in these. And unfortunately thats the only part of this project that I documented.


----------



## weareweird69

LOL I wanted to know how you mounted the plow. If anything got in the way.


----------



## Evil PSD

2010 f250 6.4 , no pics of the 8ft hd on it, no snow :realmad:








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## mwalsh9152

weareweird69;1406469 said:


> LOL I wanted to know how you mounted the plow. If anything got in the way.


ahhhh. Core support did get in the way of the support braces that run up to the frame at a 45 degree angle. A bit of massaging with a 5lb hammer, and then I had to cut a small section out on the other side to clear it. Other than that it bolted right in


----------



## weareweird69

haha sounds like fun.


----------



## mwalsh9152

probably not as much fun as your steering wheel, or hvac setups!


----------



## BlackBirdWS.6

Here's my truck in action last week.


----------



## McG_Landscaping

BlackBirdWS.6;1408202 said:


> Here's my truck in action last week.


that looks awesome!!!! you should send that to meyer


----------



## 87chevy

McG_Landscaping;1408206 said:


> that looks awesome!!!! you should send that to meyer


Thumbs Up


----------



## randomb0b123

i would send something else to meyer


----------



## weareweird69

mwalsh9152;1408185 said:


> probably not as much fun as your steering wheel, or hvac setups!


They were a learning experience!


----------



## chuckraduenz




----------



## thelettuceman

Chuck: Nice setup. I like all those lights. No snow!!!! ..... No Snow here either.


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

*Missing some equipment*

Can kind hep what equipment will look good on this truck?
http://www.plowsite.com/album.php?albumid=1085


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

Here Ya Go Boys


----------



## tugboat

Gettin ready to go !!!!!

[/ATTACH]


----------



## weareweird69

All dressed up, and no where to go...


----------



## servicetruckman

*My service truck*

Here a few pics guys what do you think


----------



## servicetruckman

And yes it has a cummins in it swapped it this summer,


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

servicetruckman;1410402 said:


> And yes it has a cummins in it swapped it this summer,


Bad a$$!!! 12v??


----------



## s. donato

nice how hard was the swap? was it a 6.0 or gasser?


----------



## servicetruckman

It had a 7.3 powerstroke.its got 12v in it now tuned up a bit.Swap wasnt to bad alot of time and custom parts .I love it tho really helped while towing


----------



## cwby_ram

servicetruckman;1410575 said:


> It had a 7.3 powerstroke.its got 12v in it now tuned up a bit.Swap wasnt to bad alot of time and custom parts .I love it tho really helped while towing


Nice truck! Awesome!


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

servicetruckman;1410575 said:


> It had a 7.3 powerstroke.its got 12v in it now tuned up a bit.Swap wasnt to bad alot of time and custom parts .I love it tho really helped while towing


Hell yeah. Nice job


----------



## BDTRUX

looks sweet, how much lift ? are the tires boggers ? I like the running lights under the doors.


----------



## falcons63

Got The Truck, Boss plow ,WHERE IS THE SNOW IN INDY ?


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

servicetruckman;1410402 said:


> And yes it has a cummins in it swapped it this summer,


that truck is a beast. cummins is the only way to go.


----------



## servicetruckman

The truck has 4.5 linches of lift. and just mud tires. The truck really is coming together body shop is getting ready to paint the strip on the bottom.


----------



## SilverLT2

What size blade you have on that Service? truck looks bad ass Thumbs Up


----------



## servicetruckman

8 foot plus wings measures out at 10 foot


----------



## SilverLT2

Nice ya need all the plow you can get with that long beast lol so why'd you do a motor swap?


----------



## servicetruckman

powerstroke just was costing so much to repair plus the cummins works much better for towing


----------



## SilverLT2

servicetruckman;1411590 said:


> powerstroke just was costing so much to repair plus the cummins works much better for towing


Yea the Cummins are power houses all kinds of torque but weak trannys that's the only down fall Cummins would be my second choice for a diesel truck but my first choice would be the all mighty Duramax just cant beat the dura/ally combo


----------



## IC-Smoke

Servicetruck that is one badarse rig!! where are the under the hood pics?

destroked.com has some parts for the swap.


----------



## tugboat

*Nice service truck!!*

What model is that? F350 or F450 , or is it bigger? We specked a brushtruck out for the local fire dept. They will definitly handle the weight.

Again Nice Ride!!!


----------



## firelwn82

servicetruckman;1410401 said:


> Here a few pics guys what do you think


Thats a nice setup..... My box needs to be replaced. All rotted and beat up..... I was leaning towards this but now I'm doing it. Now to find the funds....


----------



## firelwn82

tugboat;1411665 said:


> What model is that? F350 or F450 , or is it bigger? We specked a brushtruck out for the local fire dept. They will definitly handle the weight.
> 
> Again Nice Ride!!!


a 350 is perfect for a brush rig. I wouldn't get a 450 because its dual wheels get in the way. A single wheeled 350 or 1 ton is perfect. Our neighboring depts have duallys and one dept has a hummer. The hummer is a joke. We run circles around that pos. The duallys are just to damn wide for running in the woods and trails. Although there nice if you get into mossy areas because it helps keep them ontop of the moss. Lesson learned when the dual didn't sink like we did. Well untill he stopped that is.... Straight to the frame when the path narrowed....


----------



## dettipio

*Pics of my 2005 Chevy Colorado.*

Just waiting for the snow tonight !!


----------



## Willman940

SilverLT2;1411599 said:


> Yea the Cummins are power houses all kinds of torque but weak trannys that's the only down fall Cummins would be my second choice for a diesel truck but my first choice would be the all mighty Duramax just cant beat the dura/ally combo


7.3 + 6 speed wesport


----------



## SilverLT2

dettipio;1412565 said:


> Just waiting for the snow tonight !!


You and me both brother lets hope so BTW nice rig looks good Thumbs Up


----------



## 2500hd plow

Here is mine just got done for the day.


----------



## randomb0b123

that colorado looks like a great combo


----------



## exmark

2500hd plow;1412871 said:


> Here is mine just got done for the day.


 That's a nice truck man. How do you like the hiniker? Also did you get some measurable snow in cedar rapids today? Here in des moines I just had small drifts in my lots.


----------



## 2500hd plow

We like them we have 3 and no complaints. We had probly 5-6 inches but kinda hard to tell with it blowing around so much.


----------



## karacjohnson

my 87 half ton with a 6.2 dripdiesel got the plow 2 months ago for it


----------



## TheLawnRanger2

karacjohnson;1414007 said:


> my 87 half ton with a 6.2 dripdiesel got the plow 2 months ago for it


Looks like it's in pretty good shape for an '87 in Ohio.Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark13

Willman940;1412751 said:


> 7.3 + 6 speed wesport


Dmax and a 6spd if you don't want an allison.


----------



## karacjohnson

yea the bed isnt in the best shape and the bottom of the doors are starting to really rot out, but i drive her everyday mecanically its 90%... frame will never rust it has the constant oil drip option that 6.2s seem to always have


----------



## Willman940

Mark13;1414232 said:


> Dmax and a 6spd if you don't want an allison.


Naw, I was just stirrin' the pot. Allison is the top of the line for automatic's, and I like duramax's fine. I was just dead set on what I wanted and found it in a ford.


----------



## 87chevy

Willman940;1414493 said:


> Naw, I was just stirrin' the pot. Allison is the top of the line for automatic's, and I like duramax's fine. I was just dead set on what I wanted and found it in a ford.


Sure about that?


----------



## Willman940

Not entirely sure what you mean by that. But I'm guessing it has something to do with the part where I jokingly said my 7.3 could beat a duramax/allison. I will add that I don't actually know if my 7.3 could beat a duramax/allison. Nor did I specify in what it could beat it in, and I don't intend to find out because as of now, I don't have money to take that kind of risk.

So in the short term, Yes I am sure that I was just stirring the pot. And I'm also sure that I like my truck. 

Questions?


----------



## weareweird69

Got some snow over night!










And I needed a new battery, so I decided to clean up the wiring mess.


----------



## chuckraduenz

whats the blue lit electronic thing on the pos post? amp draw meter?


----------



## TheLawnRanger2

weareweird69;1414818 said:


> Got some snow over night!


We got some too, but it was mostly plowing some drifts.


----------



## weareweird69

chuckraduenz;1414864 said:


> whats the blue lit electronic thing on the pos post? amp draw meter?


Its a Voltmeter, tells me what the battery voltage is on the terminal.



TheLawnRanger2;1415198 said:


> We got some too, but it was mostly plowing some drifts.


Yeah, ours was a lot of drifts, then it just snowed for a few hours.


----------



## Murphy4570

Howdy all,

Here's my 1987 Dodge Ram W100. Bought it as a regular truck, rebuilt and installed the plow on it. Some minor rust, otherwise in tip-top shape. I tried fitting 35's on it, went back to the 33's. Didn't figure it'd be smart to put a 4" lift kit on a plow truck. I've hot-rodded the 318 a little bit too, put an Edelbrock Performer intake and Holley 600cfm carburetor on it. It runs stronger now than with the old teeny tiny Holley 2 barrel and HEAVY cast iron intake!


----------



## 87chevy

Willman940;1414696 said:


> Not entirely sure what you mean by that. But I'm guessing it has something to do with the part where I jokingly said my 7.3 could beat a duramax/allison. I will add that I don't actually know if my 7.3 could beat a duramax/allison. Nor did I specify in what it could beat it in, and I don't intend to find out because as of now, I don't have money to take that kind of risk.
> 
> So in the short term, Yes I am sure that I was just stirring the pot. And I'm also sure that I like my truck.
> 
> Questions?


No I was reffering to the Allison part.. WHile they are a good tranny, they aren't as great as people think


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Murphy4570;1416166 said:


> Howdy all,
> 
> Here's my 1987 Dodge Ram W100. Bought it as a regular truck, rebuilt and installed the plow on it. Some minor rust, otherwise in tip-top shape. I tried fitting 35's on it, went back to the 33's. Didn't figure it'd be smart to put a 4" lift kit on a plow truck. I've hot-rodded the 318 a little bit too, put an Edelbrock Performer intake and Holley 600cfm carburetor on it. It runs stronger now than with the old teeny tiny Holley 2 barrel and HEAVY cast iron intake!


Great ol' truck!


----------



## thesnowman269

servicetruckman;1410401 said:


> Here a few pics guys what do you think


that thing is just beautiful :salute:


----------



## MikeRi24

dettipio;1412565 said:


> Just waiting for the snow tonight !!


Think I might have seen you around before? is that Drift Buster new this year? Whats he charging for new ones these days?


----------



## dettipio

*back plow*

no not a Driftbuster , My friend made it for me.


----------



## ygim

Here's one of mine


----------



## Moss Man

ygim;1420561 said:


> Here's one of mine


If given the choice between the Super Duty and those two barns.......I'd love to have the storage space! Seriously though, nice looking rig. Thumbs Up


----------



## ygim

Thanks it is great having the storage space though your right.


----------



## big_stroker

Here is my plow and truck.

Before....



After...


----------



## BOSS LAWN

big_stroker;1420825 said:


> Here is my plow and truck.
> 
> Before....
> 
> 
> 
> After...


My 8'6"looked similar when I bought it back in October, looks brand new now!

Nice rig!


----------



## Burkartsplow

Nice rehab job on the plow.


----------



## Moss Man

I just bought this, mostly for firewood but also for winter sand and gravel too. 1999 F800, 5.9 Cummins with an auto transmission. It has a plow frame, but no blade;


----------



## 05250059HO

*Something old, something new...*

The Chevy/Boss bit the dust when the aluminum rear drum in the tranny decided to explode at 108K (middle of a big snow last year no less), why on earth did GM use an aluminum drum in a 4L80? Anyway I was singing the blues to a buddy and he offered his Cummns dirt cheap, so after just about getting disowned from the family, here I am, a Dodge owner...06 Quad big horn with 42K. Decided to go all out and replace the Boss with a Meyer, maybe it will snow this year yet...


----------



## Fleetgod

*New Plow Truck with benching wing*

Visit our website at: www.ttspec.com to see the video of Ionia County Road Commission Plow Trucks in winter of 1936 on the home page. The *Truck & Trailer Specialties website is loaded with pictures, videos, and information.








*


----------



## Banksy

Have you considered being a site sponsor, Fleetgod?


----------



## randomb0b123

great looking truck moss man! how many miles?


----------



## Fleetgod

*Site Sponsor*



Banksy;1421913 said:


> Have you considered being a site sponsor, Fleetgod?


We, Truck & Trailer Specialties, are a site sponsor.


----------



## Banksy

Fleetgod;1421916 said:


> We, Truck & Trailer Specialties, are a site sponsor.


Oh, I wasn't aware. Cool. Sick trucks!


----------



## tomperch40

*First post*

Hey guys!

Always on this site searching for suggestions and information and always seem to find my answers! Figured I'd finally post my truck and plow!

Sorry for how dirty it is... not like me

2006 Ram 2500 
8' Fisher MM Plow
ussmileyflag


----------



## Banksy

Nice truck, Tom.


----------



## mike6256

Took a few shots today after loading her up.
Due fo 4-8" tomorrow :bluebounc


----------



## comancheplow

Here is my jeep comanche ready for the snow.


----------



## stg454

Here is mine. Running strong with 308,000 miles. Gotta love the Cummins!!! Time to repaint the plow though!


----------



## karacjohnson

man i love the comanche! i would love to get one of them swap in full width chevy axles and make it a flexin machine!


----------



## linycctitan

comancheplow;1422700 said:


> Here is my jeep comanche ready for the snow.


Welcome to PS! Cool setup, like the fab work to keep the ground clearance with the blade off. How do those bald Thornbirds work in snow?


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

tomperch40;1422364 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Always on this site searching for suggestions and information and always seem to find my answers! Figured I'd finally post my truck and plow!
> 
> Sorry for how dirty it is... not like me
> 
> 2006 Ram 2500
> 8' Fisher MM Plow
> ussmileyflag


sharp looking truck. i bet that black is hard to keep clean. how does that hemi push snow? i have a 04 2500 ram hemi just curious to see how it pushes.


----------



## tomperch40

Its like camo, yellow in the spring, white in the winter, black when it clean... 
No issues yet, then again... I've only had to do 3 inches. Hopefully today it will be tested with the 5-8 we are expecting!


----------



## lamarbur

stg454;1422722 said:


> Here is mine.


Hi neighbor , right next door in Union


----------



## slimquinella

heres a few pics of my plow truck


----------



## Peterbilt

2 of my trucks out plowing yesterday.

05 F150 with 7'.5 Boss Poly with Boss Wings.
11 Ram 3500 9' Boss Trip Edge with Boss wings and Snow Dogg Tailgate unit

In the first pic, The driver in the Ram wasn't quite sure what the other driver wanted to do here.

J.


----------



## falcons63

Finaly GotA little here in INDY to push / with2008 F350 King Ranch


----------



## excav8ter

Mine....'07 F350, CC , SB. 4" Turbo back exhaust, ARP studs, SCT X3 with IDP tunes.


----------



## excav8ter

And one more.....


----------



## Yooper75

excav8ter that's nice set up, if you don't mind me asking what did the Ebling cost you. I'm thinking of setting my truck up similar to the way you did yours for next season.


----------



## IA Farmer

excav8ter;1423516 said:


> And one more.....


Very nice setup. Looks like you could use a new cutting edge on the BOSS.


----------



## excav8ter

RAM_ON97;1423643 said:


> Very nice setup. Looks like you could use a new cutting edge on the BOSS.


Yeah.....she is about due isn't she....there is actually a big inch left on the left side, right side is 1 3/4" - 2". I am hoping to get through this year. I am keeping tabs on it though.


----------



## fordf350dually

*After Plowing*

The truck after I was done with a day of plowing


----------



## mercer_me

slimquinella;1423362 said:


> heres a few pics of my plow truck


Nice truck and plow. What size EZ-V is that?


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

tomperch40;1423245 said:


> Its like camo, yellow in the spring, white in the winter, black when it clean...
> No issues yet, then again... I've only had to do 3 inches. Hopefully today it will be tested with the 5-8 we are expecting!


haha i know what you mean. hopefully you get some white stuff.


----------



## crash1

hers what i have. new here so hello


----------



## Willman940

more pictures please.


----------



## crash1

this is all i have.lol


----------



## SnowplowingLady

mike6256;1422541 said:


> Took a few shots today after loading her up.
> Due fo 4-8" tomorrow :bluebounc


Need some pics from the back spreader.


----------



## mike6256

This is all I have.


----------



## KubotaJr

Finally some snow in MA


----------



## wideout

mike6256;1425323 said:


> This is all I have.


Clean looking pro flo 2! i loved mine just wasn't big enough for my purposes anymore.


----------



## Moss Man

mike6256;1425323 said:


> This is all I have.


How does that attach to the truck? I just bought a Snow Ex and it didn't come with the brackets that attach it to the truck and I need a plan.


----------



## cet

Moss Man;1426642 said:


> How does that attach to the truck? I just bought a Snow Ex and it didn't come with the brackets that attach it to the truck and I need a plan.


You have to install the trailer hitch it comes with. It replaces the factory one. Then there is a large bracket that fits into the trailer hitch. Then you hang the salter from the bracket. Wouldn't be that easy to make.


----------



## theguynextdoor

2 of my trucks. F350 V10 with the 8.5 pro plus with wings. 99 Dodge 2500 with 8.5 unimount freshly refurbished from the ground up.


Edit: not sure why the pics came out so small.


----------



## theguynextdoor

Hopefully these turn out better.


----------



## 97S104x4

heres my 97 s10


----------



## mike6256

MossMan, CET is correct there is a replacement hitch that uses the pins on each side of your reciever. I did not do this though. I had my fabricator weld a similar set up to my current hitch and it secures with two pins and slides into the reciever as well. I will try and get you a close up pic.
If you google western pro flo 2 it sort of shows the original idea.


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

This was the only picture i could get to upload... Cruddy phone pic but you get the idea. The other pics i have are at a mall pushin 10inches and i added the OEM western pro-plus wings...


----------



## martincare29

Martin lawncare & snow removal llc Michigan 
we run all fords 
boss plows 
and b and b back blades 
8 footers 
16 foot swing wing plows

7 plow trucks 
2 salt trucks

Love pushing snow !


----------



## cwby_ram

martincare29;1429172 said:


> Martin lawncare & snow removal llc Michigan
> we run all fords
> boss plows
> and b and b back blades
> 8 footers
> 16 foot swing wing plows
> 
> 7 plow trucks
> 2 salt trucks
> 
> Love pushing snow !


Nice trucks. Looks like you found something to push, since we haven't had much snow! Thumbs Up


----------



## martincare29

cwby_ram;1429186 said:


> Nice trucks. Looks like you found something to push, since we haven't had much snow! Thumbs Up


thats right its been nuts ! we have salted about 40 tons of salt
and plowed about 7 times so its been slow but make due with what we have.


----------



## cwby_ram

martincare29;1429234 said:


> thats right its been nuts ! we have salted about 40 tons of salt
> and plowed about 7 times so its been slow but make due with what we have.


More than us down here. That's an awesome picture! :laughing:


----------



## martincare29

excav8ter;1423516 said:


> And one more.....


love the set up !

We run all white ford super dutys 
boss vxt Vplows 
8 foot B&B back blades 
And have 2 16 foot B&B swing wings i dont think i could plow with out one now that i have them !

Looking good how about this winter even for Holland Mi has been slow for snow hang in there Thumbs Up


----------



## martincare29

H&HPropertyMait;1409698 said:


> Here Ya Go Boys


we run a few B&B 16 foot swing wings ......whats with all the markers on the plow do you plow with all of them on there ?

Turcks look good man Thumbs Up


----------



## DIRISHMAN

ok what is a B___B back blade??? the one in the pic looks like a EBLING???


----------



## BPS#1

Holy damn that boss goes high in the sky.

That thing must stack like a loader tractor.


----------



## BPS#1




----------



## martincare29

DIRISHMAN;1429276 said:


> ok what is a B___B back blade??? the one in the pic looks like a EBLING???


Thats a B&B QUCK HITCH POWER WING 14 or 16 foot they are made in Grand Rapieds Michigan by B&B Truck Eqmnt. they make sweet back blades from reg back blades to power wings check them out


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SnowplowingLady;1425099 said:


> Need some pics from the back spreader.


Damn Christine Nice lookin ride and plow set upThumbs Up


----------



## Duramaxallison0

Only pics I got plowing. Ill get some more. Just bored doing my old mans house


----------



## Duramaxallison0

Guess my dog decided to drive in the pics. Didnt know she was in the pics till now


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Duramaxallison0;1430504 said:


> Guess my dog decided to drive in the pics. Didnt know she was in the pics till now


Hey ALLISON Nice set up and love the truck and plow.Wish I could get a SW But there is no customer support for them here where I live.

And as far as the Dog in the picture ,I thought it was your spouse not shavin....:laughing:
Just Kiddin nice ride and good luck on the rest of the season


----------



## ieetgluu

Duramaxallison0;1430504 said:


> Guess my dog decided to drive in the pics. Didnt know she was in the pics till now


Hah, that's funny. I hadnt noticed til you pointed it out


----------



## Duramaxallison0

DIRISHMAN, Thanks its a nice plow will be a Boss though. Only one place around here for parts for blizzard. and yea I guess the GF should shave but then I cant make wookie noises to her lol I thought it was funny my dog decided to sit there for the pics. Didnt even realize it till I posted it but she good plowing buddy for most part.


----------



## snowking11

Here are a few pics of my truck.
1st pic is right after I took of the summer wheels off and put the pizza cutters on for plowing.
2nd pic is with the summer wheels on
3rd pic is of last winter when we got our big 18 incher storm. Wish we had that much to push this year
4th pic is just a light snowfall from this year


----------



## Duramaxallison0

Great looking truck. Love that body style. Edit on my last ment to say my next plow will be boss


----------



## Ajhenderson13

06 2500hd diesel w Blizzard SW and Salt spreader with custom hitch to pull skid steer around with out taking spreader off. Yet to really plow this year!


----------



## thesnowman269

missin the plow but heres a current picture of mine


----------



## wolfmobile8

snowking11;1431751 said:


> Here are a few pics of my truck.
> 1st pic is right after I took of the summer wheels off and put the pizza cutters on for plowing.
> 2nd pic is with the summer wheels on
> 3rd pic is of last winter when we got our big 18 incher storm. Wish we had that much to push this year
> 4th pic is just a light snowfall from this year


snowking nice hd I have the same truck but in black with a dmax. Is yours a dmax and keep the pics comming. Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark13

wolfmobile8;1434706 said:


> Is yours a dmax


With the 75" exhaust tips I would say it's a Dmax.


----------



## wolfmobile8

Mark13;1434867 said:


> With the 75" exhaust tips I would say it's a Dmax.


haha yea I noticed the same thing. I was guessing by the tips that it may be a dmax.


----------



## BlueRam2500

Beautiful trucks guys!


----------



## habart30

those are some nice looking silverados above ^^


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

Hows mine lookin???


----------



## Jay Landscaping

*New to the industry*

Here are some pics of my first plow truck. 2008 Chevy 2500hd LT. So far so good. I bought an 8ft boss trip edge for it.


----------



## 87chevy

wolfmobile8;1434873 said:


> haha yea I noticed the same thing. I was guessing by the tips that it may be a dmax.


Crap... I thought it was a 4.8


----------



## randomb0b123

jay keep us updated on the 8' boss trip edge. been considering it really like the trip edge feature and the direct lift i think thats the perfect combo for a plow


----------



## Jay Landscaping

*More pics with plow*

I installed the plow my self and it was relatively easy. Wiring looked a little complicated at first but it was easy in the end. Probably saved myself $1000. I think I bought my set up for just over $4000 new.


----------



## GMC25004x4

Nice truck Jay


----------



## alldayrj

washed big blue today


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

I hope thats not a driveway rig lol dayum thats a long truck


----------



## martincare29

not much snow here in michigan !:realmad:


----------



## Rain Man

None in Pittsburgh


----------



## weareweird69

None 45 miles east of pittsburgh either. :/


----------



## TheLawnRanger2

We had 3.5" on the grass yesterday morning. But it all melted as soon as it hit the pavement. It's almost all gone now.


----------



## snowking11

wolfmobile8;1434706 said:


> snowking nice hd I have the same truck but in black with a dmax. Is yours a dmax and keep the pics comming. Thumbs Up


wolfmobile8... yea she is a dmax..wouldnt have it any other way. Have magnaflow dual exhaust with 6 inch tips, K&N intake and Edge Juice for a chip.

Here are a few more pics for ya:

1st pic is pulling a skid last summer:








2nd one is pushing a small snowfall this year on top of a ramp in downtown Minneapolis








3rd pic is pushing one of our few snowfalls we were actually able to push this year:


----------



## Cooter24

martincare29;1440504 said:


> not much snow here in michigan !:realmad:


Love the Deere with the Ebling. Is that a full size 8611?


----------



## Jelinek61

martincare29;1440504 said:


> not much snow here in michigan !:realmad:


Nice tractor, what size is it? 4720?


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Cooter24;1441038 said:


> Love the Deere with the Ebling. Is that a full size 8611?


Could be a Speedwing


----------



## adino1954

*John Deeres want to work*

Not much snow here in ct


----------



## martincare29

it is a 4720 with a blizard front and full size ebling power wing plow


----------



## wolfmobile8

snowking11;1440962 said:


> wolfmobile8... yea she is a dmax..wouldnt have it any other way. Have magnaflow dual exhaust with 6 inch tips, K&N intake and Edge Juice for a chip.
> 
> Here are a few more pics for ya:
> 
> 1st pic is pulling a skid last summer:
> View attachment 110180
> 
> 
> 2nd one is pushing a small snowfall this year on top of a ramp in downtown Minneapolis
> View attachment 110182
> 
> 
> 3rd pic is pushing one of our few snowfalls we were actually able to push this year:
> View attachment 110181


Love that dmax. Thumbs Up I had a 5" magnaflow turbo back on mine but I took the muffler off and stright piped it. I wiam going to eventually going to get a 7" tip. how do the duals sound.


----------



## bosshogg

*Some new equipment*

oneof our new pushers. its a 16' machinability works good but only got to use on a small 5 inch stormThumbs Up


----------



## DIRISHMAN

WOW HOGG

NICE NICE PUSHER ............Thumbs Up


quick question How is is with that type of trax does it slipp and slide or no....

who makes the Vee for it....????


----------



## snowking11

wolfmobile8;1441923 said:


> Love that dmax. Thumbs Up I had a 5" magnaflow turbo back on mine but I took the muffler off and stright piped it. I wiam going to eventually going to get a 7" tip. how do the duals sound.


Duals sounds great. When I first got the truck a buddy of mine told me to straight pipe it and I was a little leary about doing it. I didn't want my truck to sound like ****. But I did it and glad I did.


----------



## bosshogg

Its a machinability 16' v plow it works good so far but we've only had it out one time


----------



## blazer_kid

Here is what I have 
2000 Chevy 1500
conventional Western Plow
Always wanted a plow and finally got one this year and havent been able to use it. Plan is to hopefully repaint the plow and frame work this summer. I feel i got a pretty good deal on the plow for $500 everything works and had brand new controler cables last year.




























I also have put towing mirrors and a yellow light i had laying around on.


----------



## big_stroker

That looks like a VERY old Western. I just restored a Uni-Mount that I got for $500 this year.


----------



## crazyboy

blazer_kid;1443633 said:


> Here is what I have
> 2000 Chevy 1500
> conventional Western Plow
> Always wanted a plow and finally got one this year and havent been able to use it. Plan is to hopefully repaint the plow and frame work this summer. I feel i got a pretty good deal on the plow for $500 everything works and had brand new controler cables last year.


Love the bumper, it looks great.


----------



## Willman940

X2 on the set up. Might want to beef up the front suspension too though.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

blazer_kid;1443633 said:


> here is what i have
> 2000 chevy 1500
> conventional western plow
> always wanted a plow and finally got one this year and havent been able to use it. Plan is to hopefully repaint the plow and frame work this summer. I feel i got a pretty good deal on the plow for $500 everything works and had brand new controler cables last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i also have put towing mirrors and a yellow light i had laying around on.


you better replace the cutting edge real soon looks to be getting close to the bolts and it looks to be worn uneven .the drivers side looks more worn than that of the passenger side........????????


----------



## Bsmithchevy

*k2500*

my truck and plow, how did i do?


----------



## greenbaylawns

Green Bay Lawns LLC Only had one good snow so far this year in the Omaha Metro area


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Bsmithchevy;1445385 said:


> my truck and plow, how did i do?


That..is...amazing. What a truck!


----------



## Jay Landscaping

Bsmithchevy;1445385 said:


> my truck and plow, how did i do?


nice Chevy! let's see some more pictures.


----------



## linycctitan

^^ x2! Love the obs Chevys, looks good and clean. Love the look with the HD wheels too, can't beat some simple oem mods!


----------



## mercer_me

linycctitan;1445804 said:


> ^^ x2! Love the obs Chevys, looks good and clean. Love the look with the HD wheels too, can't beat some simple oem mods!


I also love the OBS Chevys and GMCs with the newer style HD wheels.


----------



## randomb0b123

nice blue chevy what motor/trans?


----------



## CSLC

Hopefully will have more to push in the AMpayup


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Nice lookin ride I love that body style and Year plow looks good toThumbs Up


----------



## Bsmithchevy

*chevy k2500*



randomb0b123;1446730 said:


> nice blue chevy what motor/trans?


It has a rebuilt 5.7 350 with 20k on it and im not sure about the tran, im 16 and just got the truck back in august, im thinking its stock?


----------



## randomb0b123

Automatic?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Bsmithchevy;1447004 said:


> It has a rebuilt 5.7 350 with 20k on it and im not sure about the tran, im 16 and just got the truck back in august, im thinking its stock?


Good for you and keep it up they dont build em like that any moreThumbs Up


----------



## Bsmithchevy

randomb0b123;1447025 said:


> Automatic?


yes automatic


----------



## njsnowremoval

Any more pics maby from the front bsmithchevy


----------



## gmcdump97

slow winter


----------



## Rooney

*Fisher XV Blades*

2008 F350 gas 7.5 fisher XV Blade
2010 F350 diesel 8.5 fisher XV Blade


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Awsome lookin RIGS (MICKEY ) ROONEY Thumbs Up


----------



## Stephanoooo

*Ram 2500 boss 8'2" vxt with wings*

/Users/stephan/Desktop/IMG_0083.JPG


----------



## Rico T.

Stephanoooo;1454877 said:


> /Users/stephan/Desktop/IMG_0083.JPG


Use the "Attachments" button when you're writing your post to get your image on here. It's the paper clip on the top row of formatting options. Thumbs Up


----------



## Stephanoooo

*Boss 8'2" v-xt*

Here are a few picks of my new BOSS


----------



## Stephanoooo

Rico T.;1454894 said:


> Use the "Attachments" button when you're writing your post to get your image on here. It's the paper clip on the top row of formatting options. Thumbs Up


Sorry about that I'm just getting into this


----------



## Rico T.

Stephanoooo;1454906 said:


> Sorry about that I'm just getting into this


No sweat. Nice setup too, I love that massive VXT you've got.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Nice Ride and set up Love the Ram is that the Hemi or Cummins motor???


----------



## Stephanoooo

DIRISHMAN;1454977 said:


> Nice Ride and set up Love the Ram is that the Hemi or Cummins motor???


It is the Cummins.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Stephanoooo;1455016 said:


> It is the Cummins.


Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeettttttttt
Stephanoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## BOSS LAWN

big_stroker;1443819 said:


> That looks like a VERY old Western. I just restored a Uni-Mount that I got for $500 this year.


I restored a unimount back in October, bought it with the truck.


----------



## M & MD Lawn

Bsmithchevy;1445385 said:


> my truck and plow, how did i do?


NICE truck, of course I like it even more because I have the same one lol besides the year lol What motor you have??


----------



## Bsmithchevy

M & MD Lawn;1455159 said:


> NICE truck, of course I like it even more because I have the same one lol besides the year lol What motor you have??


5.7 350 auto


----------



## dans customs

The White stuff Finally Came to CT ill have some pics of DOT and my Trucks


----------



## Mysticlandscape

My lawn ornament....


----------



## dans customs

Mysticlandscape;1456539 said:


> My lawn ornament....


Do you work in mystic Ct?


----------



## M.S.P.M.

just picked this up today. going to fix it up and put a plow on it.


----------



## crazyboy

It's only a baby compared to most, but here she is.


----------



## Banksy

Nice clean truck. Looks like a Suburban with the grandpa cap.


----------



## crazyboy

Banksy;1458002 said:


> Nice clean truck. Looks like a Suburban with the grandpa cap.


:laughing: , it's true. It's handy though.


----------



## Mysticlandscape

dans customs;1456542 said:


> Do you work in mystic Ct?


Nope I'm out of Peabody Mass.


----------



## pitrack

My workhorse


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Time for new edges bud


----------



## dieseld

New edges, he needs a new center pin almost.


----------



## pitrack

Yeah I've held on to them as long as I could. Not sure if we will get much more snow this year so I may just wait until next year.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

pitrack;1459836 said:


> Yeah I've held on to them as long as I could. Not sure if we will get much more snow this year so I may just wait until next year.


x2 on that!


----------



## Burkartsplow

Since it was 65.6 degrees here in Cleveland today I decided to give both trucks a good cleaning. Happy :bluebounc Day!


----------



## GMCHD plower

Burkartsplow;1461117 said:


> Since it was 65.6 degrees here in Cleveland today I decided to give both trucks a good cleaning. Happy :bluebounc Day!


Your trucks dont look alike or anything:whistling: lol, looks nice and uniform


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Burkartsplow;1461117 said:


> Since it was 65.6 degrees here in Cleveland today I decided to give both trucks a good cleaning. Happy :bluebounc Day!


Aaron how do you remember which key is for which truck


----------



## deere615

Burkartsplow;1461117 said:


> Since it was 65.6 degrees here in Cleveland today I decided to give both trucks a good cleaning. Happy :bluebounc Day!


BEAUTIFUL!!!:bluebounc


----------



## cwby_ram

Burkartsplow;1461117 said:


> Since it was 65.6 degrees here in Cleveland today I decided to give both trucks a good cleaning. Happy :bluebounc Day!


Lookin' good, Aaron!


----------



## Burkartsplow

I mix them up all the time if I don't look at the writing on the tags. I was supposed to paint trim in my wife's office today, but this took priority and a few Great Lakes Christmas Ale left over to help me along.


----------



## Rain Man

Burkartsplow;1461117 said:


> Since it was 65.6 degrees here in Cleveland today I decided to give both trucks a good cleaning. Happy :bluebounc Day!


Blue is the way to go :bluebounc


----------



## Burkartsplow

Rain Man;1461470 said:


> Blue is the way to go :bluebounc
> 
> View attachment 111870


Qy
Very nice. Blue dump this summer in the works.


----------



## bosshogg




----------



## firelwn82

Ford Blue is my favorite. There is a new blue out in the factory line up. Reminds me of the color lightning produces... I like the dark blues best though. Very nice fleets guys.


----------



## Pushin4U

Heres one of the AVY with the plow on. Aint had hardly any snow to push with it but it works very well!!


----------



## Camo04HD

Here is what I plow with. The truck is mine. Its a 04 2500hd with a 6.0L and the bobcat is my old boss that i still plow for.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Nice setup, Where is Lake Elmo located and how has your season been so far?


----------



## Camo04HD

Its about 15 minutes east of St. Paul Minnesota, right on the border of wisconsin and its been a poor one compaired to last year. Hows yours going?


----------



## Burkartsplow

Camo04HD;1463577 said:


> Its about 15 minutes east of St. Paul Minnesota, right on the border of wisconsin and its been a poor one compaired to last year. Hows yours going?


We are 30 inches below normal and the largest snowfall event we have received was 4 to 5 inches. Thankful I have seasonal contracts to pay the bills. Hopefully we can get some lake effect this last month to make a little extra money.


----------



## jaketernoois

*My plow truck*


----------



## Moss Man

Fisher Fleet


----------



## mercer_me

Moss Man;1465251 said:


> Fisher Fleet


Nice plows and backhoe. What do you use the two strait blades for? How do you like the backhoe?


----------



## Moss Man

mercer_me;1465273 said:


> Nice plows and backhoe. What do you use the two strait blades for? How do you like the backhoe?


I actually bought both the straight blades for resale, but I occasionally use each one just to try them out.....one is a MM1 8'6" and the other a MM2 8' .

I haven't had much of a chance to try out the backhoe, I got it one week ago today.


----------



## mercer_me

Moss Man;1465284 said:


> I actually bought both the straight blades for resale, but I occasionally use each one just to try them out.....one is a MM1 8'6" and the other a MM2 8' .
> 
> I haven't had much of a chance to try out the backhoe, I got it one week ago today.


The backhoe should come in handy. I have always wanted one.


----------



## hardwoodcd

*My truck and utv*


----------



## mossman381

I want a boss plow for my ranger


----------



## Moss Man

Picked this sander up used today, it should be ready to roll for next season.


----------



## CAT 245ME

I'd still like to to have your 3500 Chevy Moss Man. Regular cab trucks seem to be getting harder and harder to find. Much better plowing with vs the Ext Cab short box IMO.


----------



## Moss Man

CAT 245ME;1467364 said:


> I'd still like to to have your 3500 Chevy Moss Man. Regular cab trucks seem to be getting harder and harder to find. Much better plowing with vs the Ext Cab short box IMO.


That's so true. When you look at Ebay for GM 3/4 tons and one ton single rear wheel trucks, most of them are either extended cabs or quad cabs. To each his own and everyone's situations are different, but a regular cab is hard to beat for snowplowing and visibility. I'd consider selling the truck, but I've yet to find one in my price range that goes as good as the one I have.


----------



## Duramaxallison0

Decided to take a piece of cutting edge off a ten foot plow at work and weld it to mine to double up the thickness and hopefully last longer.

















Hauling roomates enclosed trailer


----------



## mercer_me

Moss Man;1467243 said:


> Picked this sander up used today, it should be ready to roll for next season.





Moss Man;1467478 said:


> That's so true. When you look at Ebay for GM 3/4 tons and one ton single rear wheel trucks, most of them are either extended cabs or quad cabs. To each his own and everyone's situations are different, but a regular cab is hard to beat for snowplowing and visibility. I'd consider selling the truck, but I've yet to find one in my price range that goes as good as the one I have.


Nice looking sander Moss Man. I don't blame you for not wanting to get rid of that truck. I also agree a regular cab is the way to go for plowing.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

Being my truck is a 4 time loser in accidents I think this suits it very well.


----------



## cet

Camo04HD;1463569 said:


> Here is what I plow with. The truck is mine. Its a 04 2500hd with a 6.0L and the bobcat is my old boss that i still plow for.


That first picture is why I prefer a poly plow over steel.


----------



## hardwoodcd

mossman381;1465980 said:


> I want a boss plow for my ranger


write a check out mossman!!!!!!!!


----------



## mossman381

hardwoodcd;1468306 said:


> write a check out mossman!!!!!!!!


My camper comes first right now, then some stuff for my truck, then maybe more stuff for my ranger


----------



## hardwoodcd

I have pics of my rig during snow season above on this page. This is what it looks like cleaned up for the summer.


----------



## BUFF

hardwoodcd;1468816 said:


> I have pics of my rig during snow season above on this page. This is what it looks like cleaned up for the summer.


So you gave up on winter........nice ride btw.


----------



## hardwoodcd

Gave up a while ago. I actually pulled all the ballast out of the back and put the plow away a couple of weeks ago and we got 4 inches the next day!!! Maybe I'm hoping that will happen again. But it was 80 degrees here today and highs in the 70s for the next week. So I'm pretty sure were are done. I've pulled my skiddy off its lot and put my ranger that I use for sidewalks away.


----------



## BUFF

hardwoodcd;1468830 said:


> Gave up a while ago. I actually pulled all the ballast out of the back and put the plow away a couple of weeks ago and we got 4 inches the next day!!! Maybe I'm hoping that will happen again. But it was 80 degrees here today and highs in the 70s for the next week. So I'm pretty sure were are done. I've pulled my skiddy off its lot and put my ranger that I use for sidewalks away.


80 degrees in mid March.....wow! We've been hi 60's-low 70's the past few days and it's the forecast through the weekend. But that doesn't mean anything around here, we've been known to get serious snow in March and April. So it's transition time for winter to summer mode, one day your doing clean ups and the next day you can be pushing snow for 20hrs.


----------



## thelettuceman

That is a sharp lookin' Dodge


----------



## Adamar

Cleaned up ready for storage


----------



## Jgramlich

New to me, 1999 F250 SD Lariat, supercan, 8 ft. bed.

Western plow hook up, in the market for an 8 ft. ultramount


----------



## cwby_ram

Jgramlich;1475761 said:


> New to me, 1999 F250 SD Lariat, supercan, 8 ft. bed.
> 
> Western plow hook up, in the market for an 8 ft. ultramount


Wow, that's a clean looking truck!


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Nice 99' ussmileyflag


----------



## Bsmithchevy

*work and play in Ma*

some pics i had


----------



## randomb0b123

that windmill pic is really cool reminds me of something youd see on a chevy truck brochure


----------



## mkidd

*first pictures*

Hello, im new to this site, thought i would join the picture postings.....This is my 2001 Chevrolet 2500 duramax deisel with a western MVP V-Blade. Bought it last year as a package for $8000. Been a great truck.


----------



## ch973934

Congrats man, you stole that thing for $8K! Injectors done already I hope!


----------



## mkidd

it just went over 300, 000kms, had a couple done, some other minor stuff, plannin on redoin the body in another year or so...maybe a suspension lift for bigger better tires....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Sweet lookin ride.good luck this season with it .


----------



## DieselSlug

Some recent pictures of my rig. Rust is over-coming it. Transmission is slipping bad when cold. Possibly will be parted out..


----------



## rdl

*The New Holland W80 and Cotech 8-14 Expandable Blade*

This plow closes up to 8 feet and opens to 14 feet, making it easier to drive from parking lot to parking lot


----------



## rdl

*Kubota and Cotech*

Our Kubota Grand L with the Cotech 7 foot closed top snow pusher


----------



## rdl

This is our T5060 with the Cotech 7 to 12 Extendable Reversible Snow Plow


----------



## tomperch40

New shoes and all cleaned up! ussmileyflag


----------



## SilverLT2

Lookin good there tomperch Thumbs Up Ive always liked that body style


----------



## rdl

tomperch40;1480110 said:


> New shoes and all cleaned up! ussmileyflag


Good Looking Truck !

If I won the lottery, I'd buy one for my boss. I keep denting his.

Cheers
Thumbs Up


----------



## ShaneysLawnCare

From the 2011-2012 season, will have many more pictures of the new truck as soon as I pick it up from the shop. Currently getting the same set up as this one another Boss V-XT 9'2" with wings. Also in background(1 of 2) Polaris Sportsman 450 with 60" plows, that 1999 F150 got either a tailgate spreader or pulled the 2 atvs around.


----------



## WesternproGMC

snowking11;1440962 said:


> wolfmobile8... yea she is a dmax..wouldnt have it any other way. Have magnaflow dual exhaust with 6 inch tips, K&N intake and Edge Juice for a chip.
> 
> Here are a few more pics for ya:
> 
> 1st pic is pulling a skid last summer:
> View attachment 110180
> 
> 
> 2nd one is pushing a small snowfall this year on top of a ramp in downtown Minneapolis
> View attachment 110182
> 
> 
> 3rd pic is pushing one of our few snowfalls we were actually able to push this year:
> View attachment 110181


what amber light bar do you have on top your truck?


----------



## mossman381

I am a western guy, but those boss vxt's are awesome.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey Mossman Nice Thumbs Up Rig and i agree a nice new DXT wouldlook nice on your ride  Happy Plowin Guys This Season

 HOPEFULLY payup


----------



## somaineplow1

*A few pics of my truck no pictures of my plow yet*

ussmileyflag


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

Man that truck is clean maine! do you plow with those wheels on?


----------



## somaineplow1

No I have stock aluminum wheels with 285s I'll get some more pics with the plow on when the white stuff gets closer.


----------



## Mark13

Couple of mine from a few days ago. Not to clean, had run about 1,000mi since I washed it a few days before that with plenty of gravel roads in the mix too.


----------



## FSUPERDUTY

Mark13;1487678 said:


> Couple of mine from a few days ago. Not to clean, had run about 1,000mi since I washed it a few days before that with plenty of gravel roads in the mix too.


it still looks good though!


----------



## Mark13

FSUPERDUTY;1487682 said:


> it still looks good though!


From 50' away. :laughing:


----------



## somaineplow1

That thing looks good what are you running for a light bar ?? 

I had a black 06 wish I never got rid of it


----------



## Mark13

somaineplow1;1487691 said:


> That thing looks good what are you running for a light bar ??
> 
> I had a black 06 wish I never got rid of it


Light bar is a 22" Federal Signal Legend. All Amber.
Below it and then straight out the sides of the back rack are 4 "white" led light heads.
Then amber whelen vertex hide a way led's in the parking lamps and reverse lights.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey Mark Nice lookin rig Just was up atUnion grove drag strip and the lower pannels along the Body. he had it sprayed with bed liner alll the way around .Lite Gray with darker gray bed liner and man did it look TOUGH


----------



## Mark13

DIRISHMAN;1487740 said:


> Hey Mark Nice lookin rig Just was up atUnion grove drag strip and the lower pannels along the Body. he had it sprayed with bed liner alll the way around .Lite Gray with darker gray bed liner and man did it look TOUGH


Some friends of mine were there on the pit crew for a car.

I need to do something for the mud tires and gravel roads/fields. Bottom edges of the body are taking a pretty good beating.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey Mark what crew or car. My buddy is President of Chicago Wise Guys and His car is a 68 6sec Camero


----------



## Mark13

DIRISHMAN;1487756 said:


> Hey Mark what crew or car. My buddy is President of Chicago Wise Guys and His car is a 68 6sec Camero


Tom Dwyer is the car owner. '70 Chevelle. Last year it was cream with a brown stripe. Said Lonnies Auto Body on the side. I think he wrecked it last season and currently it's a different color I think.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Nope .same color he is with wise guys and didnt qualify but made two passes later.I think his lanko Trans messed up which prevented him from makin it


----------



## Mark13

DIRISHMAN;1487771 said:


> Nope .same color he is with wise guys and didnt qualify but made two passes later.I think his lanko Trans messed up which prevented him from makin it


Yeah they had transmission trouble. I got a picture of the trans split apart on a picnic table.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Yep pieces all over the table


----------



## sven_502

Mark13;1487678 said:


> Couple of mine from a few days ago. Not to clean, had run about 1,000mi since I washed it a few days before that with plenty of gravel roads in the mix too.


Mark, where did you get the visor? Been twiddling my thumbs about one for my 03. Your trucks stance is nice, what did you do to the suspension?


----------



## Mark13

sven_502;1487987 said:


> Mark, where did you get the visor? Been twiddling my thumbs about one for my 03. Your trucks stance is nice, what did you do to the suspension?


Visor came off another ps members truck who didn't want it anymore.

Suspension is 4-6" Cognito lift, hardly any crank in the front end (cv shafts sit almost straight) and firestone air bags on the rear.


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

Mark, hats off to ya! that is a fine looking rig you got yourself there.


----------



## wolfmobile8

somaineplow1;1487499 said:


> ussmileyflag
> View attachment 114852
> 
> 
> View attachment 114853


Nice dmax. Need some pics with that fisher hangin on the front haha.Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark13

wolfmobile8;1488201 said:


> Nice dmax. Need some pics with that fisher hangin on the front haha.Thumbs Up


Had my V on it the other day to bring it home from storage for some repair. If I have it mounted up again I'll have to grab some pics.


----------



## Duramaxallison0

Mark13;1487678 said:


> Couple of mine from a few days ago. Not to clean, had run about 1,000mi since I washed it a few days before that with plenty of gravel roads in the mix too.


That is one sharp looking rig. Made me wish I bought an older duramax when my nbs sold but bought a brand new dodge instead.


----------



## dlstelma

Mark: Do you run those wheels all year? What brand are the wheels? 18's? Do you have winter set?


----------



## Mark13

Duramaxallison0;1488266 said:


> That is one sharp looking rig. Made me wish I bought an older duramax when my nbs sold but bought a brand new dodge instead.


Thanks! I'm happy with the truck, it's changed quite a bit since I got it. Only mistake I made was buying one without enough tires now that I've got my trailer. It does everything I need it to though but there's better out there.



dlstelma;1488522 said:


> Mark: Do you run those wheels all year? What brand are the wheels? 18's? Do you have winter set?


Those wheels come off in about November then stay hidden until about April. They are 17x9 Eagle Alloy 101 series. Their the older version of the current wheels they offer. Uncoated, pita to polish but look so good when done.

Here's my winter set. Stock 16x6.5" coated aluminum wheels. 235/85/16 Toyo M/T's.


----------



## kbc360

My wife's b'day present to me


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Damn Wish i had a wife with tha kinda Dough Nice lookin set up 

You know the cardinal rule she got ya this for your B-DAY and you bette do better or No going out plowin You'll be grounded Young man :laughing: Just kidding CONGRATES and have fun and WAY TO GO


----------



## DIRISHMAN

O yah one more thing DID YA get the TRUCK AND PLOW OR JUST THE TRUCK OR JUST THE PLOW.... Thumbs Up


----------



## kbc360

DIRISHMAN;1489175 said:


> O yah one more thing DID YA get the TRUCK AND PLOW OR JUST THE TRUCK OR JUST THE PLOW.... Thumbs Up


Hah! It was a combo, and she won't let me forget it :crying:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

kbc360;1489215 said:


> Hah! It was a combo, and she won't let me forget it :crying:


Well All I can say is DONT LET HER GO.and you are one luck dog .Hey By the way My B-DAY is OCT 21.......


----------



## MikeRi24

Mark13;1487678 said:


>


HEY! you stole my picture! hahaha chevy is looking good man










I did a few updates to the truck over the summer, all new lighting, new toolbox, lift, tires, mirrors, tints, foglights....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Darn Miki that rig looks AWSOME.Kinda looks like Marks Twin but with a Backseat or you guys got all of you stuff from the same Outfit Thumbs Up

Cheers to all of ya


----------



## wolfmobile8

MikeRi24;1489269 said:


> HEY! you stole my picture! hahaha chevy is looking good man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a few updates to the truck over the summer, all new lighting, new toolbox, lift, tires, mirrors, tints, foglights....


Truck looks good mike keep the pics comming. I gotta get hids for mine and some day would like to make mine sit a little higher like yours. Thumbs Up


----------



## cet

MikeRi24;1489269 said:


> HEY! you stole my picture! hahaha chevy is looking good man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a few updates to the truck over the summer, all new lighting, new toolbox, lift, tires, mirrors, tints, foglights....


Hands down that is the best style plow truck there is. I lost a lot of work this winter so I might just drive my 07 myself. It has a 9'2" VXT on it.


----------



## Mark13

MikeRi24;1489269 said:


> I did a few updates to the truck over the summer, all new lighting, new toolbox, lift, tires, mirrors, tints, foglights....


What kinda lift setup are you using on your truck?


----------



## 2_Djinn

kbc360;1489215 said:


> Hah! It was a combo, and she won't let me forget it :crying:


She wants to make sure you stay out plowing and not coming home in the middle of a event


----------



## forshier-const

*97 gmc 3500*

97 gmc 3500 with fisher trip blade, hidden strobe/safety lights.( will post pics of lights soon gotta add more im kinda addicted)


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Nice lookin ride ,I had the sameone growing up but mine was an 87 X-CabThumbs Up


----------



## forshier-const

Anyone know is their any ways to upload a video or is it just pics?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey Foshier Click on Mike Donovan below and ask him and hell tell ya if they can


----------



## Mike_PS

forshier-const;1490401 said:


> Anyone know is their any ways to upload a video or is it just pics?


we do not allow html but you could post a link to the videos or, if you prefer, just the pics


----------



## DIRISHMAN

THANK YOU MR DONOVANThumbs Up


----------



## Mike_PS

no problem :salute:


----------



## forshier-const

Thanks guys, ill try out a link


----------



## forshier-const

*led strobes day video*


----------



## forshier-const

*led strobes night time*


----------



## forshier-const

*light pics*

led light pics


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey forshier nice lookin set up wow how many and what ya runnin???


----------



## mercer_me

forshier-const;1490398 said:


> 97 gmc 3500 with fisher trip blade, hidden strobe/safety lights.( will post pics of lights soon gotta add more im kinda addicted)


Nice looking OBS GMC. 5.7L Vortec?


----------



## mercer_me

My Chevy broke down so I had to haul it with the Tundra. You could definitely tell you had a load on but, the Tundra (4.6L) seamed to handle it well and had pretty good power. I put it in Tow/Haul and the truck always shifted perfectly and held gears when I wanted it too. it didn't downshift at times, it lugged the motor a bit and let it gain momentum. I'm very impressed with the Tundra.


----------



## durafish

forshier-const;1490461 said:


>


hey nice looking truck. The cab lights, are they the atomic ones or just nnbs chevy ones with a led flasher? And what brand lights are you running?


----------



## forshier-const

The lights in headlight taillight and cargo are off xkglow.com with the controller from it I was able to tap into the cab lights I got from recon and turn it into a flasher too. grill and tool box lights are off ledoutfitters.com. not sure of brands, they are inexpensive light I only have about $300 in all including cab lights. I am running 17 light right now but am looking to add more I'm kinda addicted haha.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

mercer_me;1490522 said:


> My Chevy broke down so I had to haul it with the Tundra. You could definitely tell you had a load on but, the Tundra (4.6L) seamed to handle it well and had pretty good power. I put it in Tow/Haul and the truck always shifted perfectly and held gears when I wanted it too. it didn't downshift at times, it lugged the motor a bit and let it gain momentum. I'm very impressed with the Tundra.


Hey Mercer Just wondering do they consider the tundra a 1/2 ton or 3//4? Dont think its 1ton also heard that in 2013 they are as well as nissan are going to make a deisel....love the tundra My cousin has a 2002 with 262,000 xtra cab limited green with cream colored leather...Nice ride and what beast for power


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

tundra's are considered 1/2 ton.


----------



## mercer_me

DIRISHMAN;1490621 said:


> Hey Mercer Just wondering do they consider the tundra a 1/2 ton or 3//4? Dont think its 1ton also heard that in 2013 they are as well as nissan are going to make a deisel....love the tundra My cousin has a 2002 with 262,000 xtra cab limited green with cream colored leather...Nice ride and what beast for power


It's a 1/2 ton but, I would consider it a heavy 1/2 ton. The 1st gen. Tundras (2000-2006) were alot lighter than the 2nd gen. Tundras (2007-present) and can't handle a plow as well. I have been very pleased with my Dad's Tundra (4.6L), it has great power and it tows and plows great. I would love to try a Tundra with a 5.7L. I think it's going to be in 2014 when Toyota is going to bring out the new Tundra models and I have also heard they might come out with a 3/4 ton deisel. I don't se why they wouldn't since they own Hino.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

No kidding TOYOTA OWNS HINO??? Wow I didnt even know that one. I used to drive a Hino mini box truck for a milk company and as far as power it was pretty good


----------



## mercer_me

DIRISHMAN;1490685 said:


> No kidding TOYOTA OWNS HINO??? Wow I didnt even know that one. I used to drive a Hino mini box truck for a milk company and as far as power it was pretty good


Ya, Toyota owns Hino. So, it would be pretty easy for them to come out with a diesel Tundra.


----------



## Mountaintime

*Trackless MT5T and Pronovost Blower*

Opening up a drive after a few storms!


----------



## Mountaintime

*05 Duramax boss V*

Miss plowing with this truck.


----------



## Nick Estes

The New Truck. 02 F250 7.3 power stroke diesel 4x4 65,000 orig. miles. Haven't decided if I want to put my plow on it or not yet seeming how nice and clean it is.


----------



## BUFF

Mountaintime;1491604 said:


> Opening up a drive after a few storms!


Nothing like a little Rocky Mtn fluff to play with.............. fun on a sled though.Thumbs Up


----------



## fordf350dually

*My Truck*

Just a couple of pics of the dually


----------



## DieselSlug

mercer_me;1490522 said:


> My Chevy broke down so I had to haul it with the Tundra. You could definitely tell you had a load on but, the Tundra (4.6L) seamed to handle it well and had pretty good power. I put it in Tow/Haul and the truck always shifted perfectly and held gears when I wanted it too. it didn't downshift at times, it lugged the motor a bit and let it gain momentum. I'm very impressed with the Tundra.


Wow, that must be a pretty good engine in those Tundras. How much does the truck weigh itself? They look large and heavy.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey Diesel they look and are beefy rude reallt well but only 1/2 ton


----------



## mercer_me

DieselSlug;1491683 said:


> Wow, that must be a pretty good engine in those Tundras. How much does the truck weigh itself? They look large and heavy.


The 4.6L i-Force is a great engine and it has wicked good power. The Tundra weighs around 5,400lb stock plus it has plow gear and a head board on it.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey Mercer what do ya mean by plow gear


----------



## mercer_me

DIRISHMAN;1491798 said:


> Hey Mercer what do ya mean by plow gear


Just push plates and wiring; I should have been more specific.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

:laughing: Hey Mercer ya had me going on that one was thinkin they hadcome up with a better mouse trap ,and installed a speacial so called gear in the trans for plowing


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Nick Estes;1491613 said:


> The New Truck. 02 F250 7.3 power stroke diesel 4x4 65,000 orig. miles. Haven't decided if I want to put my plow on it or not yet seeming how nice and clean it is.


Hey Nick Nice ride. Can i ask what ya Paid for it payup


----------



## aloe

*my little tacoma*

05 Tacoma w/ a 6'8" Homesteader...setup works well but i'll be upgrading in the future.

hmm, photos wont upload?!?!


----------



## BOSS LAWN

DieselSlug;1491683 said:


> Wow, that must be a pretty good engine in those Tundras. How much does the truck weigh itself? They look large and heavy.


Nice looking Tundra set up


----------



## Nick Estes

$16,500 from a local dealer


----------



## mercer_me

BOSS LAWN;1492007 said:


> Nice looking Tundra set up


Thanks, I have been very impressed with that Tundra.


----------



## MSS Mow

Here's my 2012 GMC 3500 with a 9'2" Boss V plow. Hooked up the plow the other day to take to the shop to service in prep for the winter.


----------



## awgolasplowing

here are some pics from last winter. it was the only storm over 12in. hope we get 15 of these this year, I have a transmission to pay for.


----------



## awgolasplowing

here is a video of me plowing that storm.


----------



## wolfmobile8

fordf350dually;1491647 said:


> Just a couple of pics of the dually


Hey were you at the U.S. Diesel Truckin Nationals in englishtown this year pretty sure i saw your truck doing a maasive burnout in the diesel pickup section this year lol.


----------



## mercer_me

MSS Mow;1492587 said:


> Here's my 2012 GMC 3500 with a 9'2" Boss V plow. Hooked up the plow the other day to take to the shop to service in prep for the winter.


Nice looking truck Dean. When did you get that?


----------



## MSS Mow

mercer_me;1492665 said:


> Nice looking truck Dean. When did you get that?


Thanks! Had it almost a year now actually. Got it last October.


----------



## awgolasplowing

wolf if you are asking me if I was there then I have to sadly say no it wasn't me. I have been at the diesel events at new england dragway every year. and this truck has been know to do some pretty impressive 300ft burn outs. but with these tires I try to be light footed(expensive). You should come up to epping for the diesel day this year, its alot closer than jersey. Its this sunday the 30th.


----------



## awgolasplowing

my bad, I just noticed who you where talking to wolf. But all the same if your in to diesels you'll like the diesel day at the drag strip.


----------



## fordf350dually

wolfmobile8;1492621 said:


> Hey were you at the U.S. Diesel Truckin Nationals in englishtown this year pretty sure i saw your truck doing a maasive burnout in the diesel pickup section this year lol.


Yeah wolf i was there everybody was chanting me on to do a burnout so i just had to it lol. It almost got me kicked out but after a few beers and a crowd standing by my truck i just had to do it


----------



## 91AK250

just got the plow hooked up to get it all serviced up before the snow flys.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

91AK250;1492933 said:


> just got the plow hooked up to get it all serviced up before the snow flys.


Looks good man ussmileyflag


----------



## kmamark2000

*New Plow Truck*

Here is my new plow truck. it's a 1994 GMC with heavy duty upgraded suspension, 8' western plow. Coming soon will be more pictures and a video when I get all the lights and graphics put on.


----------



## aloe

kmamark2000;1492966 said:


> Here is my new plow truck. it's a 1994 GMC with heavy duty upgraded suspension, 8' western plow. Coming soon will be more pictures and a video when I get all the lights and graphics put on.


thats a sharp looking truck! very clean!


----------



## kmamark2000

aloe;1492988 said:


> thats a sharp looking truck! very clean!


Thanks.. It is very clean.. No rust.. (except the normal rust on the undercarriage). I was looking for something much newer until I came across this one. It's in better condition than most newer plow trucks that I found.

Happy Plowing!!!


----------



## wolfmobile8

fordf350dually;1492919 said:


> Yeah wolf i was there everybody was chanting me on to do a burnout so i just had to it lol. It almost got me kicked out but after a few beers and a crowd standing by my truck i just had to do it


haha yea my rig was parked in there my first year going to englishtown it's the
best diesel show ive ever been to goin every year from now on haha. Yea me and my buddy were up in the stands watchin your burn out lol it was funny.


----------



## wolfmobile8

awgolasplowing;1492806 said:


> wolf if you are asking me if I was there then I have to sadly say no it wasn't me. I have been at the diesel events at new england dragway every year. and this truck has been know to do some pretty impressive 300ft burn outs. but with these tires I try to be light footed(expensive). You should come up to epping for the diesel day this year, its alot closer than jersey. Its this sunday the 30th.


yea i already know about that show i go every year. Ill be goin up to it this sunday for sure.


----------



## fordf350dually

wolfmobile8;1493110 said:


> haha yea my rig was parked in there my first year going to englishtown it's the
> best diesel show ive ever been to goin every year from now on haha. Yea me and my buddy were up in the stands watchin your burn out lol it was funny.[/QUOTE
> 
> yeah ive been going to that show for two years now and it gets better every year. and you guys saw it all the way up in the stands lol im glad ppl saw it and it wasnt a waste hahaxysport


----------



## MikeRi24

cet;1489396 said:


> Hands down that is the best style plow truck there is. I lost a lot of work this winter so I might just drive my 07 myself. It has a 9'2" VXT on it.


Yeah can't beat a regular cab for plowing. Although when I got my window re-tinted this summer I didn't really think ahead and now I can't see jack$hit out of it at night. Guess that means I'll have to add more lights....oh well prsport



Mark13;1489423 said:


> What kinda lift setup are you using on your truck?


Just 2" blocks in the rear and re-indexed torsion bar keys in the front. I gained about 3" in the front. Tires are 305/75/16 It rides a little rough and I'd like to upgrade to the Cognito front control arms in the near future.


----------



## kmamark2000

Here is the back of my new truck and the switch box I made.

The rear Chevron Stripes were painted with florescent paint. Shows very well at night. SAFETY FIRST!!

The switch box. I removed the slide out cup holder form my 1994 GMC and made a blue tinted Plexiglas cover. Inside there are red LED lights. So at night it glows purple.

I thought all of you would like to see these pictures.


----------



## Mark13

MikeRi24;1493252 said:


> Just 2" blocks in the rear and re-indexed torsion bar keys in the front. I gained about 3" in the front. Tires are 305/75/16 It rides a little rough and I'd like to upgrade to the Cognito front control arms in the near future.


Cognito arms should improve the ride a little bit. I was afraid of lifting my truck the same way and then finding out it rode terrible.


----------



## conard

*my plow truck*

2003 ford 250


----------



## Alaska Tim

photo reply


----------



## DIRISHMAN

conard;1493578 said:


> 2003 ford 250


Hey Conrad Nice lookin Ride and Seeing all that POWDER on the grounds Kinda gets me Wishing it was here alreadyThumbs Up


----------



## MikeRi24

Mark13;1493567 said:


> Cognito arms should improve the ride a little bit. I was afraid of lifting my truck the same way and then finding out it rode terrible.


What did you do about your plow frame to correct for the added height? I know switching back to my smaller tires will help some but I've still got some height to deal with.


----------



## Mark13

MikeRi24;1494871 said:


> What did you do about your plow frame to correct for the added height? I know switching back to my smaller tires will help some but I've still got some height to deal with.


Had a friends dad build me side extension pieces to drop the push bar and then built me a new mount section where it connects to the cross member for the lca's. The lift bolted where the plow mount needed to so he redid it all so the lift is now between the plow mount and the cross member. It's way over built but I'd rather have it that way then just enough to get by.


----------



## 91AK250

got the exhaust done today, flowmaster 40 series. will be better then nothing after the cat that i listened to all last season.


----------



## Clevername

My 2000 Chevy 1500 Single Cab

Yes - I live in Indiana but this truck spent its first 12 years in Michigan believe it or not....



















Dads 99' Chevy in the background. Dad passed away in January - the truck has been sitting for the last two years due to him being sick. Got it "cleaned" up and sold to a buddy. This is the documentation of the "Changing of the Guard" so to speak...


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Nice lookin ride like the short bed reg cab dont see that to offten alway extended or crew cab


----------



## Clevername

DIRISHMAN;1497386 said:


> Nice lookin ride like the short bed reg cab dont see that to offten alway extended or crew cab


Thanks. My dad had a 90 Chevy Shortbox, Reg Cab before he bought the 99 in the pic. I loved that truck and wished I could have kept it when he sold it.

So when I was in the market for a new ride - I decided I was going to get me one. Wanted it in White with a topper with window doors. Managed to get exactly that...

I have some 17 inch black steel rims in the bed - waiting for tires to complete the truck and get it just how I want it.

I have a take home car for work - so this truck only see's the light of day on the weekends. Should last me a minute.... LOL


----------



## mossman381

Clevername;1497382 said:


> Dads 99' Chevy in the background. Dad passed away in January - the truck has been sitting for the last two years due to him being sick. Got it "cleaned" up and sold to a buddy. This is the documentation of the "Changing of the Guard" so to speak...


Sorry to hear about your dad. Truck looks good. What plow you going to run?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Sorry also about your dad


----------



## Clevername

Thanks Guys - I appreciate the words. Dad will be missed dearly - left us to soon. He put up a good fight against the "C" and beat it for two years....

Plow? There is no way I am hooking a plow to this truck! LOL

I ran a Western on my 1998 Chevy the last two years before moving to Indy. I used it here for the first year and sold the set up in the Spring. We just don't get the snow here for me to keep it around unfortunately...

If I move again into the great White Yonder I will buy myself another rig to plow with. This baby is my Hunting Ride and thats it... Thumbs Up


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clevername;1497382 said:


> My 2000 Chevy 1500 Single Cab
> 
> Yes - I live in Indiana but this truck spent its first 12 years in Michigan believe it or not....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dads 99' Chevy in the background. Dad passed away in January - the truck has been sitting for the last two years due to him being sick. Got it "cleaned" up and sold to a buddy. This is the documentation of the "Changing of the Guard" so to speak...


Sorry for the loss of your father. Hopefully the friend gets some good use out of the truck. I am a ford guy. But trucks belong on the road.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Sweet and happy hunting wabbits


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well I sold a old bronco I had and the guy that bought made me wanna getting sick not even 1 year later he trashed it . I know he paid for it but that was my baby


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Stupid fool took it mudding with a stock tire and suspension and tore the entire bottom up


----------



## ScubaSteve728

*new to me f250*

This is my new to me 2005 f250 xlt with 143k
i am currently in the market for a 8 foot fisher


----------



## coolcatman1

first off hey everyone im new to the site but have been a member of lts for years i thought i would post a pic of my rig i just got done setting upThumbs Up


----------



## DIRISHMAN

nice lookin rig ,,,,,,,Is that a 9.2 on your ride sweet lookin


----------



## coolcatman1

no its a 8.2 unfortunatly but i do have plans for a set of boss wings to widen her out some also installing snow deflector on monday and thanks man its a 2003 gmc sierra slt ext cab dually


----------



## BOSS LAWN

coolcatman1;1500262 said:


> first off hey everyone im new to the site but have been a member of lts for years i thought i would post a pic of my rig i just got done setting upThumbs Up


Excellent light bar Thumbs Up


----------



## mossman381

coolcatman1;1500262 said:


> first off hey everyone im new to the site but have been a member of lts for years i thought i would post a pic of my rig i just got done setting upThumbs Up


Nice dually, post some more pics


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Holy smokes Cool dont know how I missed that real nice lookin BAR on top Thumbs Up


----------



## DIRISHMAN

mossman381;1501568 said:


> Nice dually, post some more pics


Hey Moss Hope your summer was good and the winter this season is better as well. still like the stance of your ride,


----------



## mossman381

DIRISHMAN;1501577 said:


> Hey Moss Hope your summer was good and the winter this season is better as well. still like the stance of your ride,


The summer was terrible. No rain at all. We have lost a ton of berries to frost.

I still haven't got the cognito upper control arms yet. Probably crank the t-bars a little more once I get them.


----------



## durafish

notin special but not bad for an 04 with 210,000 miles


----------



## DIRISHMAN

mossman381;1501581 said:


> The summer was terrible. No rain at all. We have lost a ton of berries to frost.
> 
> I still haven't got the cognito upper control arms yet. Probably crank the t-bars a little more once I get them.


Nice have get some pic when ya get it on . Sorry to hear about the crop that sucks .i got a buddy whom landscapes and lost his shirt this season due to no rain overly high temps grass in all brown and dry from no rain and the to make it worse a watering ban so hopefully we get enough snow this season to maybe at least help out with watering the grass and trees


----------



## coolcatman1

thanks everyone on the compliments on my truck. The lightbar is a mx7000 fully loaded. 
Mossman your truck is amazing after reading your thread on it, i decided to do something similar with my wheels. Boy they look sweet any more questions on my truck feel free to ask. 
As for the pics of the back my headache rack is a highway products silverback, i also have a 105 gallon delta transfer tank with a 15 gpm fillrite transfer pump.


----------



## durafish

hey where can you run blue lights?


----------



## coolcatman1

all state and munici plows run yellow and blue as well as hospital contractors in the state of colorado i use them on all propeties i plow and never had a problem with police


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey cat sweet lookin ride we'll done


----------



## coolcatman1

thank you Dirish im still planning on adding a toolbox in the bed as well


----------



## mossman381

DIRISHMAN;1501752 said:


> Nice have get some pic when ya get it on . Sorry to hear about the crop that sucks .i got a buddy whom landscapes and lost his shirt this season due to no rain overly high temps grass in all brown and dry from no rain and the to make it worse a watering ban so hopefully we get enough snow this season to maybe at least help out with watering the grass and trees


The drought has taken its toll on a lot of people. A bunch of snow would really help.



coolcatman1;1501760 said:


> thanks everyone on the compliments on my truck. The lightbar is a mx7000 fully loaded.
> Mossman your truck is amazing after reading your thread on it, i decided to do something similar with my wheels. Boy they look sweet any more questions on my truck feel free to ask.
> As for the pics of the back my headache rack is a highway products silverback, i also have a 105 gallon delta transfer tank with a 15 gpm fillrite transfer pump.


Wheels look good


----------



## coolcatman1

thanks mossman they where inspired by you haha


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

08 Duramax--new trailer--new 770 Bobcat


----------



## IDOCTORTREES




----------



## cat320

nice set up Wade . good luck with it . how is the Dmax towing the 770? pulling like there is nothing there?


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

You know its there..It does pretty well


----------



## Mark13

IDOCTORTREES;1502670 said:


> You know its there..It does pretty well


Time for a tuner and exhaust! The changes it makes in a truck are amazing.


----------



## crazyboy




----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

kmamark2000;1493559 said:


> Here is the back of my new truck and the switch box I made.
> 
> The rear Chevron Stripes were painted with florescent paint. Shows very well at night. SAFETY FIRST!!
> 
> The switch box. I removed the slide out cup holder form my 1994 GMC and made a blue tinted Plexiglas cover. Inside there are red LED lights. So at night it glows purple.
> 
> I thought all of you would like to see these pictures.


Whats the switches for? Besides safety lights.


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

durafish;1501748 said:


> notin special but not bad for an 04 with 210,000 miles


Looks at it best with 210,000 miles


----------



## durafish

Yea it got a new bed last year because my sister drove it into a telephone pole so the bed paint isn't original but the rest is. It only looks that good because it get washed every week and waxed every 2.


----------



## m00nraker

*09 1500 w/ MD75*

Just got my Snowdogg MD75 installed friday...


----------



## BOSS LAWN

m00nraker;1503745 said:


> Just got my Snowdogg MD75 installed friday...


Nice setup! payup


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

Looks like color of plow matches color of the truck.
Looks great set up.



m00nraker;1503745 said:


> Just got my Snowdogg MD75 installed friday...


----------



## jasonz

*New Truck*

2008 f350 6.4l powerstroke diesel. replaced my 2000 f350.

installed a western ultramount but Im running the unimount adaptor so I can run my old blade until I find a good deal on and ultramount.


----------



## 90plow

Hey crazy boy where are you from in nj? Truck looks really familiar did you buy that from someone recently?


----------



## NickGB

Getting ready for winter here in New England!


----------



## durafish

sick looking truck! why such a small blade?


----------



## NickGB

Thanks!


It's just for my driveway and the plow companies make a huge deal out of putting a blade on the crew cab Duramax...that blade is 200 pounds lighter than the next bigger one.


----------



## BlackBirdWS.6

Nice truck Nick Thumbs Up


----------



## crazyboy

90plow;1504945 said:


> Hey crazy boy where are you from in nj? Truck looks really familiar did you buy that from someone recently?


I'm in Ocean County. You?


----------



## sven_502

Don't think I've posted any of my truck yet. Considering buying an ultramount mount with the unimount bracket for it, and putting my old 7'6 on it.


----------



## mossman381

sven_502;1505580 said:


> Don't think I've posted any of my truck yet. Considering buying an ultramount mount with the unimount bracket for it, and putting my old 7'6 on it.


Nice truck


----------



## unhcp

Picked up this truck last month, just working on getting it ready for some snow


----------



## Moss Man

unhcp;1505680 said:


> Picked up this truck last month, just working on getting it ready for some snow


That's a damn fine looking rig! That's a clean plow, is it brand new by chance?


----------



## kmamark2000

Here's my new (used) plow truck. It's a restored 1994 GMC.

Here are some videos on YourTube.


----------



## durafish

Thats different for sure...


----------



## unhcp

Moss Man;1505694 said:


> That's a damn fine looking rig! That's a clean plow, is it brand new by chance?


Barely used plow in great shape


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Nice lookin GMC !! Short Bed?? Real nice lookin <Had one that same year gtowin up But Mine was Burgundy inside and outThumbs Up


----------



## kmamark2000

DIRISHMAN;1505879 said:


> Nice lookin GMC !! Short Bed?? Real nice lookin <Had one that same year gtowin up But Mine was Burgundy inside and outThumbs Up


Yes, It's a short bed, Regular cab. I chose a short bed because of the maneuverability. Last couple years I had a full size bed and ext cab. This one rides like a log wagon but it turns much sharper and easier to back up.


----------



## tomperch40

Updated from the mm1, to a mm2 xblade can't wait to test it out!!


----------



## sven_502

mossman381;1505587 said:


> Nice truck


Thanks, I like what you've done with that dually. Looks bad ass


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

heres my crew cab.


----------



## durafish

tomperch40;1505899 said:


> Updated from the mm1, to a mm2 xblade can't wait to test it out!!


black and stainless....very nice


----------



## blueline38

*New to me plow*

After a season and a half I have a plow back! No more snow blowing for me!


----------



## mpriester

I'm as ready as i'm going to be but i will be adding a new cutting edge and wings. Newly rebuilt pump on the truck, rebuilt spare in the truck, repaired and painted the plow and sector and built a swing mount for the spreader to access the bed without removing the spreader.


----------



## kmamark2000

mpriester;1506570 said:


> I'm as ready as i'm going to be but i will be adding a new cutting edge and wings. Newly rebuilt pump on the truck, rebuilt spare in the truck, repaired and painted the plow and sector and built a swing mount for the spreader to access the bed without removing the spreader.


Nice set up. Thanks for the idea to make a swing out for my salter! Would make getting the salt bags out of the truck much easier.


----------



## mpriester

kmamark2000;1506584 said:


> Nice set up. Thanks for the idea to make a swing out for my salter! Would make getting the salt bags out of the truck much easier.


Thank You. i used 3" square tubing. if you need anymore pictures of it let me know. i built the whole thing for under $30.00 in material. It may be a little crude but it works just fine.


----------



## BUFF

mpriester;1506570 said:


> Newly rebuilt pump on the truck, rebuilt spare in the truck


Looking at the pump it looks like it has a Angelo's sticker on it.
Wings will decrease you're plow time by about 25-30%, you'll wonder why it took so long to put them on.


----------



## mpriester

Thank You, actually that pump came from Storks and the spare i rebuilt myself. I am definitely adding wings as soon as i can.


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

truck looks great mpriester! you should patent that swing design for the salter!


----------



## mpriester

oldbluehairhemi;1507010 said:


> truck looks great mpriester! you should patent that swing design for the salter!


ThankYou. That swing mount design is nothing special, anyone could make it that has a welder and something to cut steel with. Wings are being ordered this week especially after pushing 4" of heavy wet snow and slush yesterday.


----------



## EliteJ

Getting ready for the 2012-13 plow season eh!


----------



## durafish

Looks nice how's that plow....don't see much and not much info about them.


----------



## EliteJ

I like it. this will be the 3rd year of commercial plowing with out any problems. I have had meyers, fisher, western plows in the past and this is just as good as any of them. I was not sure what to expect when I bought it but I have been very impressed!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Another 8.5 SS


----------



## DIRISHMAN

EliteJ;1508536 said:


> I like it. this will be the 3rd year of commercial plowing with out any problems. I have had meyers, fisher, western plows in the past and this is just as good as any of them. I was not sure what to expect when I bought it but I have been very impressed!


Those are awsome plows . They now make a 8.6 SS Vee trip edge sweet and the hook up is super easy as well as disconnect


----------



## mpriester

*Got the wings on*



mpriester;1508065 said:


> ThankYou. That swing mount design is nothing special, anyone could make it that has a welder and something to cut steel with. Wings are being ordered this week especially after pushing 4" of heavy wet snow and slush yesterday.


I got it finished, new edge and wings.


----------



## Triton2286

mpriester;1510328 said:


> I got it finished, new edge and wings.


The wing's really give that plow a fresher look. Really like the fender flares too.

Good luck!


----------



## BUFF

mpriester;1510328 said:


> I got it finished, new edge and wings.


Nice......... 
Here's a couple of suggestion's:
Trim off the excess rubber edge, before I trimmed mine I had a problem with gravel, snow/ice getting forced into the gap which pulled the rubber away from the wing. A utility knife will work for cutting it.
Add a piece of flat bar the same width as the rubber edge to sandwich the rubber edge to the wing, there's not enough surface area on the carriage bolt head to prevent the bolt from pulling through the rubber when back blading.


----------



## mpriester

BUFF;1510346 said:


> Nice.........
> Here's a couple of suggestion's:
> Trim off the excess rubber edge, before I trimmed mine I had a problem with gravel, snow/ice getting forced into the gap which pulled the rubber away from the wing. A utility knife will work for cutting it.
> Add a piece of flat bar the same width as the rubber edge to sandwich the rubber edge to the wing, there's not enough surface area on the carriage bolt head to prevent the bolt from pulling through the rubber when back blading.


Thank You. i will do that.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Real nice lookin RIDE and PLow Set Up KUDO'S Thumbs Up


----------



## mpriester

Triton2286;1510332 said:


> The wing's really give that plow a fresher look. Really like the fender flares too.
> 
> Good luck!


Thank You. this poor old plow needs all the freshness it can get LOL. The main things i like about this plow is it's not real heavy and its fairly easy to repair, although the plow is a little light for the truck but i'll go easy on it and it should be fine. Now all we need is SNOW so all of us can recoop some of the money we spent this year. Good Luck to all and BE SAFE


----------



## CSLC

Just need wings but I am ready:


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

The truck looks good cold spring. What size V is that?


----------



## CSLC

8' 2 just need to make some money early on so i can buy wings for it to make it a 9' 6"


----------



## mpriester

CSLC;1511407 said:


> Just need wings but I am ready:


Very Nice rig


----------



## fatheadon1

my to trucks after a ten hour shake down run and getting washed uppayup


----------



## durafish

That the first 2011 to present Ford that I liked...well done.


----------



## fatheadon1

Thanks heres a walk around before i switched wheels for the storm 
 and last a pic of what the blue one looked like 2500 miles ago


----------



## 7d9_z28

I should Update...

My 01 2500HD. 8.1L/Allison. Have a Fisher 8'6" EZ-V for it (still working out the kinks on the plow)


----------



## Dogplow Dodge




----------



## oldbluehairhemi

7d9_z28;1512848 said:


> I should Update...
> 
> My 01 2500HD. 8.1L/Allison. Have a Fisher 8'6" EZ-V for it (still working out the kinks on the plow)


i like the two tone with the h2 wheels. i think those wheels look better on the gm trucks than the hummers.


----------



## 7d9_z28

Yes the H2 wheels look damn good on these trucks! I bought the full set of wheels with almost brand new tires (95%+ tread) for $360! They had been pulled off a brand new H2 and put in storage. Still have the nipples on them and everything! Also, the black on the bed top and sides of truck is a form of bedliner. It also has spray in Rhinoliner in the bed. Previous owners took good care of it (looks like they probably only pulled a 5th wheel with it)
Thumbs Up


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

360 is a damn good deal! im in the market for a set for my dodge but its almost cheaper to buy a brand new set of aftermarket wheels than trying to get a used set of h2's. does the bedliner on the bottom make it easier to get road grime off?


----------



## 7d9_z28

oldbluehairhemi;1512959 said:


> 360 is a damn good deal! im in the market for a set for my dodge but its almost cheaper to buy a brand new set of aftermarket wheels than trying to get a used set of h2's. does the bedliner on the bottom make it easier to get road grime off?


As far as the H2 wheels go.. Keep on Craigslist. When I found the set I bought, there was a full set of 5 matching H2 wheels (no tires) for $100 in good shape, and another set of 4 no tires for $250. All within driving distance of me.

As far as the bedliner on the sides.. I have had the truck since February, and it really hasn't gotten all that dirty. Until I put the H2s on it, it had 265s on stock alloys and molded mud flaps. I haven't really noticed much difference in cleaning it (which I do almost once a week) BUT it does certainly give a little peace of mind...


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

I will keep that in mind!


----------



## 7d9_z28

oldbluehairhemi;1512969 said:


> I will keep that in mind!


I search all over CL for lightbars and stuff, I will keep an eye out for H2 wheels in your area Thumbs Up


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

thanks man!


----------



## Spool it up

fatheadon1;1512844 said:


> Thanks heres a walk around before i switched wheels for the storm
> and last a pic of what the blue one looked like 2500 miles ago


looks like a typical 6.0 headstud install LOL. Been there ! 
6.0's run there aces off when properly maintained for sure . 
Still running (2)


----------



## snowremoval4les

*My Plowing set-up here in Nebraska!*

My 04 F-150 5.4 with a 7'6" Boss Standard Duty. Just got new tires and wheels powdercoated this past weekend! The powdercoating place couldnt powedercoat the caps because they are plastic and melt! I had to paint them and they turned out great! can't even tell they were done with two completely different paints. 
ussmileyflag


----------



## awgolasplowing

I just picked this from a friend of mine for FREE. He told me it needed some work and was taking up space. With a jumper pack and some muscle we had it mounted to the hitch and in the air. After some repairs and paint I will take some pictures of it on the truck.


----------



## Triton2286

snowremoval4les;1514336 said:


> My 04 F-150 5.4 with a 7'6" Boss Standard Duty. Just got new tires and wheels powdercoated this past weekend! The powdercoating place couldnt powedercoat the caps because they are plastic and melt! I had to paint them and they turned out great! can't even tell they were done with two completely different paints.
> ussmileyflag


That truck is just awesome. Good call on the clearance lights.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Finally got everything up and running on truck. Going from an 8'6" MVP to a Wideout this year. She has 108,000 miles but the old Duramax is doing fine.


----------



## GMCHD plower

SullivanSeptic;1514893 said:


> Finally got everything up and running on truck. Going from an 8'6" MVP to a Wideout this year. She has 108,000 miles but the old Duramax is doing fine.


Looks like she dosen't even really notice the wideout, and certainly dosen't notice the spreader.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Well, spreader is empty. But i do have air bags for when i fill it.


----------



## GMCHD plower

SullivanSeptic;1514948 said:


> Well, spreader is empty. But i do have air bags for when i fill it.


I'm sure it'll still do fine , what size is that? 1.5 or 2?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

It's a 2 yarder.


----------



## mkarr315

*My workhorse*

Im 18 - this is my 2008 F250 5.4L Gas 50,000 miles with a 2007 Western 8' Prp Plus - run my own landscaping business so using it for about 30 driveways this winter. Just got it installed. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Triton2286

mkarr315;1515017 said:


> Im 18 - this is my 2008 F250 5.4L Gas 50,000 miles with a 2007 Western 8' Prp Plus - run my own landscaping business so using it for about 30 driveways this winter. Just got it installed. Let me know what you think.


Needs a nice lightbar and your all set!

Good luck


----------



## mkarr315

Triton2286;1515021 said:


> Needs a nice lightbar and your all set!
> 
> Good luck


I think I've got enough lights...I've got clear hideaways in the headlights and reverse lights, amber hideaways in my parking lights, a pair of amber E6's on my backrack and another pair of E6's in my grill but you can never have enough lights!


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

mkarr315;1515017 said:


> Im 18 - this is my 2008 F250 5.4L Gas 50,000 miles with a 2007 Western 8' Prp Plus - run my own landscaping business so using it for about 30 driveways this winter. Just got it installed. Let me know what you think.


your doing good for 18! keep up the good work.


----------



## ducaticorse

Beautiful truck! Quad cabs are a PITA here in the city, but very nice looking rig. Best color too!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

This My Ride with New front Springs and No sag what so ever.
97 F 250 HD with 52,374 Original 
Newer Plow Yet to come 8.6 MVP with Wings


----------



## SullivanSeptic

DIRISHMAN;1515543 said:


> This My Ride with New front Springs and No sag what so ever.
> 97 F 250 HD with 52,374 Original
> Newer Plow Yet to come 8.6 MVP with Wings


Prove it. I'm calling BS on the MVP plow. It doesn't exist without pictures. Bahahahahaha!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

This another Pic


----------



## ShaneysLawnCare

2012-2013 Truck Fleet.

Ford, Boss, Ariens


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Holy sh!t a DXT. They make the decals big enough? Cause, y'know, some people might not be able to read them with such a big plow


----------



## durafish

Yea thats a huge plow!looks good.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

I just noticed how small the VXTs look next to it...


----------



## ShaneysLawnCare

The one on the left is even a 9'2" with wings the one on the right of the DXT is a 8'2" and there is no size comparison, that thing is just massive! But the really cool thing is it lifts a little higher in scoop mode then the V-XT's!


----------



## cat10

that dxt is retardly big lol


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Man Thats a BIGGIN


----------



## ShaneysLawnCare

Here is another perspective to see how "stupidly big" it is. This winter when it starts snowing I will take some pics so you can see how we will be using it. I think if it works the way I want and my new driver isnt scared it will cut times down by 30%


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Yeah you'll be using it as a battering Ram on the large snow drifts. : )


----------



## Pushin4U

And I thought the VXT's were big... That DXT is just out of control huge. Awesome looking machine though.


----------



## D Industries

ShaneysLawnCare;1515872 said:


> 2012-2013 Truck Fleet.
> 
> Ford, Boss, Ariens


Ya need some plow wings on that DXT...
Lol
Nice looking trucks man!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Oh ya I 65 needs plowing lol


----------



## eatonpaving

*waiting on the snow*

my new plower


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Nice looking set up. Is whole set up new to you?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

eatonpaving;1517260 said:


> my new plower


Nice set up EATON ! What size is the plow ? How do you like the wings and plow?


----------



## durafish

Great looking HD. Have you plowed with it yet?


----------



## snowremoval4les

ShaneysLawnCare;1516423 said:


> Here is another perspective to see how "stupidly big" it is. This winter when it starts snowing I will take some pics so you can see how we will be using it. I think if it works the way I want and my new driver isnt scared it will cut times down by 30%


ShaneysLawnCare- I'd be your driver for that DXT! That thing is incredible


----------



## eatonpaving

SullivanSeptic;1517263 said:


> Nice looking set up. Is whole set up new to you?


the plow set up is, i had the spreader on another truck, the truck i bought back in june, its a dump so i hauled asphalt all summer, the plow is 8' and the wings fold out to make it 10', have not plowed yet, i did push leaves on one account with it....i have plowed for 30 years and this is by far the best setup i have had...


----------



## eatonpaving

ShaneysLawnCare;1516423 said:


> Here is another perspective to see how "stupidly big" it is. This winter when it starts snowing I will take some pics so you can see how we will be using it. I think if it works the way I want and my new driver isnt scared it will cut times down by 30%


nice trucks.....


----------



## monacom9

*It only drop's 1" with no ballast with a 4200lb front end*


----------



## monacom9

*My back up light's 130 watts each*


----------



## cet

Thats pretty good. Is that a gas engine and a snoway?

I like the look of the silver truck.


----------



## monacom9

Gas engine and a snoway 29 HD on a 2010 2500HD


----------



## Banksy

Nice rig, Monacom. My F250 has a 4400 lb front end (according to the door sticker). Do you like that Sno-Way?


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

Man that is one nice truck monacom!


----------



## mercer_me

I like the back up lights. I bet they work good.


----------



## monacom9

Ya they do With a Dual Receiver it works great with my salt spreader I got the lights hooked up with a wireless switch all under $150 not too bad


----------



## monacom9

I did a furnace and an AC job for that plow it was a good deal for the both of us 
I would like to of gotten a western plow The Sno way is very nice with the down pressure Time will tell with the sno way


----------



## monacom9

At oldbluehairhemi
I use this truck just for one contract they want a nice looking truck 
to be there the whole snow event No matter what (It pays great)


----------



## ShaneysLawnCare

D Industries;1516798 said:


> Ya need some plow wings on that DXT...
> Lol
> Nice looking trucks man!


Thanks, I strive for nice looking equipment. Its a struggle at times but you start somewhere and work up from there.



eatonpaving;1517358 said:


> nice trucks.....


Thanks, I actually sold a snow-dogg off the maroon truck when I first purchased it. Kinda sad cause i just love that stainless!!!!


----------



## monacom9

At ShaneysLawnCare that one contract pays me $300 hr just to keep there lot looking good all through the whole snow event the pay is unreal next year going to buy a 4 door jeep


----------



## ShaneysLawnCare

I keep seeing more and more jeeps pop up around my area, but if I got one it would only be used as a plow vehicle. Summer time the smallest trailer we pull is a 16 tandem axle, and all the way up to the 38' gooseneck.


----------



## Fourbycb

*My setup*

07 Ram 2500 Western Wideout , Daniels 8ft Pull Plow, and 300 Gal Liquid deicing unit


----------



## Doug Price

fatheadon1;1512840 said:


> my to trucks after a ten hour shake down run and getting washed uppayup


what head lights are you running in that 12 f350 boss?


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

I'm guessing either aftermarket black ones or factory harley ones. If they even make those trucks still.


----------



## fatheadon1

I think your talking about the plow lights in that case they are western night Hawks that I put hids in. The newer plows have constant power to the Solenoid on the motor so I taped 12v there then the headlights just plug and play from there


----------



## 90plow

Four By CB your color is awesome if I could have one other color other than my white I would choose that blue. I also like the ford all leveled out like that it looks tough.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

Newer plow on the 02 now


----------



## GMCHD plower

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;1518385 said:


> Newer plow on the 02 now


Looks great! So is that a 9'6"?


----------



## Chiputz

Here's my plow rig. 2000 Off Road 1500. 5.2 gasser, 5 speed. 100,000 mi. Western Unimount 7'6" ProPlow. Great for those tight spots..


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

GMCHD plower;1518458 said:


> Looks great! So is that a 9'6"?


No its a 8.6 i could only wish it was 9.6


----------



## Doug Price

fatheadon1;1518279 said:


> I think your talking about the plow lights in that case they are western night Hawks that I put hids in. The newer plows have constant power to the Solenoid on the motor so I taped 12v there then the headlights just plug and play from there


referring to the truck headlights. just picked up a 2013 king ranch F450 and my headlights are all clear looking for a set with black in them like yours.


----------



## fatheadon1

Doug Price;1518471 said:


> referring to the truck headlights. just picked up a 2013 king ranch F450 and my headlights are all clear looking for a set with black in them like yours.


My headlights are 1 off from a company in long island called http://blackflamecustoms.com/services/ ford does not make harley headlights for 2011+superduty. I had BFC do a full projector hid retro fit and mount strobes behind the projectors, then paint the housing black. their work is 2nd to non that i have found so far their customer service left something to be desired with the price tag of just shy off a 1000.00$$ i have yet to see anyone 2011+ with headlights like mine on the road and i get nothing but complements. Lead time was 3 weeks with out headlights. If you are not looking to go thru all that most body shops can heat up and split you factory headlight then paint the housing like mine and that was around 300 when i was doing my research.


----------



## Triton2286

You can paint them yourself, it really isn't too hard.


----------



## fatheadon1

Triton2286;1518499 said:


> You can paint them yourself, it really isn't too hard.


agreed but i did a lot of reading and talking to guys that have done it and some had problems sealing an ended up with moisture in them. so the rick of screwing up 800.00 $ headlight VS paying to have them done right an if they were no id make the company fix them was worth the cash. but to each their own there are a ton of write ups to be found on the internet on how to


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

Doug Price;1517997 said:


> what head lights are you running in that 12 f350 boss?


Hello how much does that Western Tornado stick out that bed?


----------



## pushingsnow

06HD BOSS;359427 said:


> Lets keep it going with the Boss theme...
> Pics are from like September because i havent had the plow on since!!!!


nice truck


----------



## pushingsnow

if you need help up there you can get ahold of me i go that way sometimes but im far south west of the city


----------



## fatheadon1

Here is a video I did last year for another member asking the same question







this year I added the fuel tank so its about 2 inches more over hang. If you don't care about the bumper you could put it all the way in the bed.


----------



## fatheadon1

http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r117/fatheadon1/IMG_0288.mp4


----------



## ShaneysLawnCare

snowremoval4les;1517308 said:


> ShaneysLawnCare- I'd be your driver for that DXT! That thing is incredible


Haha, the even crazier part is next year we will be adding another one for sure maybe 2 more,but identical set up! I'll be looking for drivers haha!


----------



## Doug Price

My 2012 king ranch F450 i just picked up


----------



## GMCHD plower

Why did you go with a dually?


----------



## Doug Price

GMCHD plower;1519296 said:


> Why did you go with a dually?


so i could get a 450. got a 35ft gooseneck i pull 2 jeeps and an RZR at the same time


----------



## GMCHD plower

Doug Price;1519300 said:


> so i could get a 450. got a 35ft gooseneck i pull 2 jeeps and an RZR at the same time


Oh, I didnt know if it was a work truck, used to landscape didnt you?


----------



## Doug Price

GMCHD plower;1519310 said:


> Oh, I didnt know if it was a work truck, used to landscape didnt you?


yea still do its a work truck as well. i got a good deal on it and its nice to have for heavy pulling machinery and what not it also rides great on the road


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Doug Price;1519277 said:


> My 2012 king ranch F450 i just picked up[/QUOT
> 
> Damn Doug that thing is Killer lookin Good luck with itThumbs Up


----------



## Doug Price

DIRISHMAN;1519396 said:


> Doug Price;1519277 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My 2012 king ranch F450 i just picked up[/QUOT
> 
> Damn Doug that thing is Killer lookin Good luck with itThumbs Up
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks boss. Im pretty happy with it.
Click to expand...


----------



## mpriester

mpriester;1506570 said:


> I'm as ready as i'm going to be but i will be adding a new cutting edge and wings. Newly rebuilt pump on the truck, rebuilt spare in the truck, repaired and painted the plow and sector and built a swing mount for the spreader to access the bed without removing the spreader.


Had to make a few changes. took the headache rack off for now as i plan on altering it a little. Built a salt bin for the truck which allowed me to free up over half my bed space and still be carry the same amount of salt and added a deflecter to the spreader to help keep salt from going under the truck.


----------



## snowish10

fatheadon1;1518834 said:


> http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r117/fatheadon1/IMG_0288.mp4


How do you like your western tornado salt spreader??? Good or bad ? problems? etc.


----------



## fatheadon1

snowish10;1519720 said:


> How do you like your western tornado salt spreader??? Good or bad ? problems? etc.


The tornado is Awesome Thumbs Up im on my 3 season with it and have over 100 ton threw it not a bad word to say. Its easy on the truck with 2 guys an i can take it off solo, you can load it an if the salt was dry going in its good for 24+ hours with out freeze up. Being able to adjust the spinner speed and hopper feed speed separate is a big plus when doing lots with people in them you can get close to them with out covering them or shuting down. iv had 2 friends buy a tornado after using mine and the only thing i tell them all is grease the fitting an the power plugs and chain lube often an it will not let you down.


----------



## snowish10

fatheadon1;1519779 said:


> The tornado is Awesome Thumbs Up im on my 3 season with it and have over 100 ton threw it not a bad word to say. Its easy on the truck with 2 guys an i can take it off solo, you can load it an if the salt was dry going in its good for 24+ hours with out freeze up. Being able to adjust the spinner speed and hopper feed speed separate is a big plus when doing lots with people in them you can get close to them with out covering them or shuting down. iv had 2 friends buy a tornado after using mine and the only thing i tell them all is grease the fitting an the power plugs and chain lube often an it will not let you down.


Im thinking about getting one next season. I have to get a 7ft tornado since, i have a short box. How do I tell the gvw empty on the truck??? my gvwr is 9900lb.


----------



## fatheadon1

Best thing to do is put in on a Scale " dot or Steel scrapyard" then add your plow an I'd guess your around 8500 lbs with your plow the spreader is 600 so you don't have much Legal payload left


----------



## Nick Estes

Ready for snow. All that's left to do is install the extra front leafs


----------



## snowish10

fatheadon1;1519790 said:


> Best thing to do is put in on a Scale " dot or Steel scrapyard" then add your plow an I'd guess your around 8500 lbs with your plow the spreader is 600 so you don't have much Legal payload left


Ill do that this weekend, If the truck is to heavy, do anyone have the bigger tailgate western spreaders? Are those a pain to load by hand, etc.


----------



## ShaneysLawnCare

I have to big 1100 boss spreaders, if you are doing lots that are big they can be a pain but the cost savings vs a vbox was worth it for the amount of small lots I have. Plus visibility is a big factor I include when making decisions . The more me and my guys can see the better it is for me and my insurance and my trucks. Just my two cents.
Brian


----------



## snowremoval4les

ShaneysLawnCare;1518858 said:


> Haha, the even crazier part is next year we will be adding another one for sure maybe 2 more,but identical set up! I'll be looking for drivers haha!


If i was up in wisconsin and didnt have my own snow to push i'd be all over that opportunity to drive and work behind that beast. Try and snap a few vidoes of it plowing this winter


----------



## joe2025

*New tools*

I just picked up the Boss TGS800 spreader for the pick up truck yesterday and the pusher I drove to NY state to get last week. Back hoe was delivered Tuesday and now I need to get everything set up before we get some snow. Nothing like waiting until the last minute to get ready for the season. LOL


----------



## Steve8511

My first snow plow! All I need is snow ....

Picked it up today.


----------



## snowish10

Steve8511 Thats a sick set up! Wish i had the money id buy that from you if it was for sale!


----------



## mercer_me

Not really "my truck" but, this is the truck I'm driving for Maine DOT this Winter. It's a 2010 Volvo with a front dust pan, wing, and a hopper spreader. I'm going to be using my Chevy and my Dad's Tundra for the few driveways I do.


----------



## trustyrusty

Went and had a plow installed on my work truck yesterday.

Also new to me for this year: Toro single stage.


----------



## BossPlow2010

trustyrusty;1532762 said:


> Went and had a plow installed on my work truck yesterday.
> 
> Also new to me for this year: Toro single stage.


Wow I'll bet you deal with a lot of people's sh**!
That job must stink!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Another septic guy. I like it.


----------



## BC Handyman

trustyrusty;1532762 said:


> Went and had a plow installed on my work truck yesterday.
> 
> Also new to me for this year: Toro single stage.


Nice plow & truck. Let me/us know how the toro is, I want to buy the 621. Is that what that is?


----------



## mossman381




----------



## Stik208

I am so jealous of this truck, there is a white 01 GMC CC 6.6L down the street from me I have been eyeing. I want but I dont need although the want may overcome that.


----------



## Triton2286

Jealous mossman.

Of the truck of course and the snow lol.


----------



## mossman381

Triton2286;1533716 said:


> Jealous mossman.
> 
> Of the truck of course and the snow lol.


Thanks guys, I was pretty excited when I saw the snow


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

payup First plowable? Waiting for our second here...


----------



## Triton2286

mossman381;1533735 said:


> Thanks guys, I was pretty excited when I saw the snow


You want to pack some in a container with dry ice and ship it to me so i can see what it looks like again? :laughing:


----------



## mossman381

Triton2286;1533742 said:


> You want to pack some in a container with dry ice and ship it to me so i can see what it looks like again? :laughing:


I would but I am having too much fun playing in it


----------



## Triton2286

mossman381;1533763 said:


> I would but I am having too much fun playing in it


JACKA$$ :realmad:


----------



## mossman381

Triton2286;1533824 said:


> JACKA$$ :realmad:


Last year was terrible. I just hope for a normal year this year.


----------



## trustyrusty

SullivanSeptic;1533274 said:


> Another septic guy. I like it.


I figured you'd comment when you saw that, LOL! You're probably one of the few guys on this forum who knows what that trailer is for in the Toro pic. Thumbs Up



BC Handyman;1533569 said:


> Nice plow & truck. Let me/us know how the toro is, I want to buy the 621. Is that what that is?


Thanks, BC, did I notice you are from Cranbrook? Both sides of my family are from Bonners Ferry and my wife also has an uncle and aunt living there. I think you are fairly close to Bonners Ferry, right? Maybe not, I just remember my Grandma talking about going to Cranbrook a lot for some reason.

I will let you know how I like the Toro. When we started in snow 8 years ago we were green and uneducated and thought the single stage machines looked like cheap homeowner junk, and since we were going to be big commercial guys we needed the biggest and the best. So we bought an Ariens two stage. It is really nice, but it is slow and heavy and a lot of work to operate. Our guys would rather run a shovel than that thing. While it has its place it frankly doesn't get a lot of use. We do the bulk of our sidewalk route with a John Deere compact tractor and finish with shovels, but this year we bought out a competitor and expanded our sidewalk route quite a bit, so we needed something productive that we could split up and run a second crew. The Toro seemed like the best option. We'll see how we like it.


----------



## thesnowman269

very jealous of that snow mossman, truck looks awesome. as always


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Once again mossman your ride is killer and i to am jealous of your snow !!!!!!!! Have fun in it anyway


----------



## SullivanSeptic

trustyrusty;1533870 said:


> I figured you'd comment when you saw that, LOL! You're probably one of the few guys on this forum who knows what that trailer is for in the Toro pic.
> 
> Oh yeah. Looks like a big unit. What brand/ model? Do u guys do service and installs? If so, what do u use for trenches?


----------



## age525

Heres my 06 Ram 1500 with my new Western HTS plow. I have the bilstein 5100 leveling shocks and about 300 lbs of ballast.


----------



## trustyrusty

SullivanSeptic;1534054 said:


> trustyrusty;1533870 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I figured you'd comment when you saw that, LOL! You're probably one of the few guys on this forum who knows what that trailer is for in the Toro pic.
> 
> Oh yeah. Looks like a big unit. What brand/ model? Do u guys do service and installs? If so, what do u use for trenches?
> 
> 
> 
> Jetters Northwest 18 gallon at 4000. Yes, we do service, repairs, and installs. We prefer perforated pipe and rock but we do offer chambers as an economy option. 95% of our own jobs do the rock but new systems we install for production contractors on new homes are chambers. Also do some pressurized systems using Orenco components.
Click to expand...


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Hey, i just started installing Orenco AX20 systems. Flew out there last year and got certified. Im the second dealer in Illinois, but the other guy is 6 hours south. We changed over to chambers about 6 years ago. Chambers are way cheaper and better.


----------



## eatonpaving

mossman381;1533647 said:


>


i have your video book marked....love that truck.....


----------



## mossman381

DIRISHMAN;1534051 said:


> Once again mossman your ride is killer and i to am jealous of your snow !!!!!!!! Have fun in it anyway


Thanks guys, the snow is wet and heavy but I am still lovin it.



eatonpaving;1534071 said:


> i have your video book marked....love that truck.....


Thanks, I am working on some more plowing videos


----------



## Triton2286

mossman381;1534099 said:


> Thanks, I am working on some more plowing videos


You should buy an inexpensive dash cam from amazon. I love having it in case I get in an accident or I witness something really cool when I don't have my gopro with me.

That way you'll always catch something.


----------



## durafish

hey mossman381 where did you get your headlights from?


----------



## mossman381

durafish;1534434 said:


> hey mossman381 where did you get your headlights from?


I got them off Ebay. They are the crystal clear lights. They were pretty cheap and don't fit like oem but a little tweaking and you can get them to fit good. I wanted clear headlights and aftermarket is the only place to get them. They have held up good. Now the clear parking lights are starting to show some discoloring. But those are cheap too. I am looking at some new lights. Not sure yet.


----------



## durafish

ok thanks the 01 has the oem ones that are foggy and dis coloring so im looking to upgrade them as well as put in fog lights because it didnt have them.


----------



## mossman381

durafish;1534622 said:


> ok thanks the 01 has the oem ones that are foggy and dis coloring so im looking to upgrade them as well as put in fog lights because it didnt have them.


I got my fog lights on Ebay too. They are cheap so if you bust one up you are not out much. The bulbs that came with them didn't last long but I swapped in hids anyway.


----------



## durafish

they look great in your truck. I would likely put HID in too. I know this an opinon question but what do you think would look better the smoked or clear? Its dark blue eclb.


----------



## mossman381

durafish;1534633 said:


> they look great in your truck. I would likely put HID in too. I know this an opinon question but what do you think would look better the smoked or clear? Its dark blue eclb.


I like the clear ones no matter what color the truck is. With the smoked ones you might as well not have the fogs because you can't see them.


----------



## paul0609

*2011 hd*

First snow this year


----------



## ken643

paul0609;1534700 said:


> First snow this year


Thats a Nice setupThumbs Up


----------



## ken643

Doug Price;1519277 said:


> My 2012 king ranch F450 i just picked up


AWESOME TRUCK!!:salute:


----------



## KevinClark

BC Handyman;1533569 said:


> Nice plow & truck. Let me/us know how the toro is, I want to buy the 621. Is that what that is?


We run the Toro also and they work great


----------



## treeeman00

Hey guys, im new to the forum. Although I dont plow comercially, here is some of my snow removal equipment.


----------



## snowremoval4les

paul0609;1534700 said:


> First snow this year


Great looking truck, love the VXT! Looks sick


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

paul0609;1534700 said:


> First snow this year


What size did you go with the BFG At's?


----------



## randomb0b123

what engine in the bomber?


----------



## BDTRUX

do you plow snowmobile trails with those ?


----------



## treeeman00

no I dont do snowmobile trails but I have thought about it. I do bot have a drag or groomer to do the trails. They are both bombardier. The little sw48 has a 251 chrysler industrial flathead and the bigger 252 skidozer has a ford 300 straight six.


----------



## treeeman00

no I dont do snowmobile trails but I have thought about it. I dont have a drag or groomer to do the trails. They are both bombardier. The little sw48 has a 251 chrysler industrial flathead and the bigger 252 skidozer has a ford 300 straight six.


----------



## paul0609

DuramaxLML-42;1536721 said:


> What size did you go with the BFG At's?


275/70 They were on the truck when I got it and I am real happy with them.


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

paul0609;1536949 said:


> 275/70 They were on the truck when I got it and I am real happy with them.


I was thinking about getting the 285/70/18's. I love the BFG AT/s


----------



## mossman381

DuramaxLML-42;1537313 said:


> I was thinking about getting the 285/70/18's. I love the BFG AT/s


They like to throw rocks but they are the best tire imo


----------



## randomb0b123

treeeman00;1536921 said:


> no I dont do snowmobile trails but I have thought about it. I dont have a drag or groomer to do the trails. They are both bombardier. The little sw48 has a 251 chrysler industrial flathead and the bigger 252 skidozer has a ford 300 straight six.


where in ohio you at?


----------



## 90plow

Not really plow related but taking advantage of the warm weather and prepping the site for a new pole barn were building for a customer.


----------



## Moss Man

^^^^^^^It's ok with me that it's not plow related, that thing is awesomeness! Much better than any snowplow. Thumbs Up


----------



## chachi1984

heres a few pics of the plows , dont have any with truck will post if I ever have to put them on the truck with weather like this.


----------



## randomb0b123

why did you paint your unimount yellow?


----------



## kmamark2000

*New Signs*

I just made new truck signs.. What does everyone think?

If you want some I can make some for you.


----------



## durafish

What would that cost for 2, one on each side?


----------



## kmamark2000

durafish;1538951 said:


> What would that cost for 2, one on each side?


I can do them for $40 a pair One Color.. (Free Postage). Send me a message on my email as to what your wanting. [email protected]


----------



## kmamark2000

Here's what I put on the sides of my bed.


----------



## Triton2286

kmamark2000;1538960 said:


> Here's what I put on the sides of my bed.


Going after the female clientele I see. :laughing:


----------



## chachi1984

randomb0b123;1538927 said:


> why did you paint your unimount yellow?


guy the we bought the truck and plow from few yrs ago already had it painted yellow

another season or two and I will be painting it back to original


----------



## mercer_me

90plow;1538632 said:


> Not really plow related but taking advantage of the warm weather and prepping the site for a new pole barn were building for a customer.


Is that your machine or did you rent it?


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

jasonz;1504916 said:


> 2008 f350 6.4l powerstroke diesel. replaced my 2000 f350.
> 
> installed a western ultramount but Im running the unimount adaptor so I can run my old blade until I find a good deal on and ultramount.


Ever notice your drivers side mirror is lit but the passenger side is not?


----------



## 90plow

Its mine its only got 200 hrs on it since last year. Plowing is really only a side line for myself.


----------



## mercer_me

90plow;1539640 said:


> Its mine its only got 200 hrs on it since last year. Plowing is really only a side line for myself.


That's a nice little machine. How do you like it? I have scene quite a few of those little Kubota excavators around.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well here ya go my truck and a western unimount with boss wings just installed the other day


----------



## 90plow

Thanks. I love the machine very well equiped comparred to other machines in the same class at a much better price point.


----------



## YardMedic

Not a great pic, but you get the idea


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Any suspension mods on that?


----------



## YardMedic

2006Sierra1500;1541362 said:


> Any suspension mods on that?


Nothing. I have 500lbs of block secured in the bed to balance things fairly well, and it all feels pretty good


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

And they say 2011-up can only hold an HT....


----------



## SnowShoveling

Thank You all for your truck, Snowplow & Spreader pictures


----------



## PremierL&L

Couple pics of the rigs from the first time out this year.


----------



## cet

Looks like you got a good amount of snow.

You pull 2 skids during snow storms? Not sure I would want to do that.


----------



## mossman381

PremierL&L;1542169 said:


> Couple pics of the rigs from the first time out this year.


That must be fun loading and unloading the skids with snow all over the trailer.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

PremierL&L;1542169 said:


> Couple pics of the rigs from the first time out this year.


Nice setup!


----------



## PremierL&L

Gotta do what you can to make money, the first one was from when we got back the second is my brothers setup from one of our accounts NE minneapolis had like 13 inches.


----------



## MikeT2500




----------



## MikeT2500




----------



## MikeT2500




----------



## MikeT2500




----------



## oldbluehairhemi

mike, what size wheels and tires you running?


----------



## MikeT2500

Tires are 285/70/17


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

looks good man!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

Finally some snow!!!


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

It's been flurrying all day here. Supposed to get a decent storm Wednesday but we'll see


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

2006Sierra1500;1544831 said:


> It's been flurrying all day here. Supposed to get a decent storm Wednesday but we'll see


Ya there calling for something for us wednesday to thursday we will see. You must be around new york haha


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

About an hour or so away from the border in MA. I'm right on I90, its practically in my back yard


----------



## MikeT2500

We got about 3 inches here today, Nothing too exciting,but better than nothing. Did some plowing and will be salting again in the morning. Heard talk of a storm around wednesday as well


----------



## Jt13speed

MikeT, theres something about those pictures that looks familiar. You dont happen to live in Greene do you?


----------



## MikeT2500

No, close tho I'm in Binghamton


----------



## Chaseh03




----------



## ShaneysLawnCare

Apparently this is not a good thing 2 days before a major snow storm, this happened on the 18th of december, and we got hammered on the 20-21.....we struggled with our accounts but it wasnt good!


----------



## mpriester

ShaneysLawnCare;1545323 said:


> Apparently this is not a good thing 2 days before a major snow storm, this happened on the 18th of december, and we got hammered on the 20-21.....we struggled with our accounts but it wasnt good!


The truck can be replaced. I hope no one was hurt.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

That'll buff out 

Hope everyone is OK, trucks can be replaced. Lives can not.


----------



## ShaneysLawnCare

Everyone was ok, the truck was actually on the trailer when I hit a bridge & the pull truck spun out and the trailer flipped,both trucks got smashed and I received a headache bit other than that all good, I will upload a pic of the other truck too


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Thats just one of those "Awww sheeeettttt why did I do that" moments


----------



## buttaluv

heck, it still looks better than the dandy I just bought!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

both plow trucks. and part of the dump truck haha


----------



## GMCHD plower

What happened to the MM2 EZV?


----------



## Mark13

ShaneysLawnCare;1545619 said:


> Everyone was ok, the truck was actually on the trailer when I hit a bridge & the pull truck spun out and the trailer flipped,both trucks got smashed and I received a headache bit other than that all good, I will upload a pic of the other truck too


Holy crap. That's sure an interesting story compared to what most of us were expecting to hear.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

How u hit a bridge? As in you hit an overpass or a centerpost of a bridge?


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;1545713 said:


> both plow trucks. and part of the dump truck haha





GMCHD plower said:


> What happened to the MM2 EZV?


What happened to both MM2s? And I swear I saw that MM1 on Craigslist.


----------



## ShaneysLawnCare

here is the pic that shows how all the damage got created, now a better detailed story was i went over an overpass and it was pure ice going up a hill, the truck spun out and the trailer took over and at that point it was to late.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Red truck have any frame damage? Or did the hitch shear off or bend.


----------



## ShaneysLawnCare

not sure yet, it goes on a frame rack after the new year, and if it does well then they are going to total both  But on the upside there was only $85 worth of damage on the trailer haha, it needs a new step


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

If they total the red one, if it were mine, I'd buy it back and have it fixed. All it would need is a little frame work(new rear frame section? Don't know Fords) and a new bed.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Not being a smart ass, but it certainly goes to show that taking a couple extra minutes to make sure everything is properly strapped/chained down goes a long way. Dosent particularly look like the truck on the trailer moved much.


----------



## ShaneysLawnCare

We will have to wait and see what they do with the red one, and strapping everything down is one thing I will take 100 extra minutes for if it means life and death.


----------



## Moss Man

Not anything along the scale of this carnage^^^^^^but I was towing an empty car trailer a few days ago around daybreak and hit some unseen black ice in a corner.......I had to dig deep for my best Dale Earnhardt move and got the thing righted around. The things that happen when you leave the house without a spare set of unders.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I agree. Was coming back from getting a load of salt today. Was second in line of left turn lane. Good thing I was loaded and had to run thru gears because there was a big gap between me and the car in front of me. And when i went to start my turn, a car blew the red light to my right and swerved and smashed into a concrete sanction. If I was any quicker, he would have tboned me. I would have been fine, but he probably wouldn't have faired too well hitting a 50,000lb truck. Guy was having a diabetic seizure. Everyone ended up being all right. But got me to pucker up pretty fast.


----------



## maelawncare

ShaneysLawnCare;1545323 said:


> Apparently this is not a good thing 2 days before a major snow storm, this happened on the 18th of december, and we got hammered on the 20-21.....we struggled with our accounts but it wasnt good!


Blah, its a ford. Put some tape over that window and get to plowing. I did that once!

Was on my way to plow and slid down hill on a sheet of ice through an intersection and took out a chevy avalanche. Riped the whole front of his truck off with my plow. Smashed up my side doors and windows and destroyed the bed when he slammed back into me.

Put the truck in 4x4 backed out of the ditch and plowed for 15hrs after that.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Remember, could have been worse.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

No matter what it is, it can always be worse.


----------



## ShaneysLawnCare

The maroon truck actually pulled the trailer the 2:5 hour drive back to the shop and went out plowing the 20th


----------



## CAT 245ME

trouble454;1340589 said:


> View attachment 102274
> 
> 
> View attachment 102275
> 
> 
> View attachment 102276
> 
> 
> This is just one of a few we have. It's and oldie but a goodie. Been updated with one ton axles, rear disc brakes, and a fresh big block . The half cab conversion is not pretty but does not leak and it's a whole lot easier to keep the windows clean. When the body rots clear out we end up putting cabs from a pickup in it's place with a short flatbed.


Have any close up pics of the two tone red & cream colored Chevy in the third pic?

Looks to be really nice.


----------



## Cobain

Built 7.3, 7.5 curtis sno-pro 3000 & 6.0 1500HD gasser, 8.0 western unimount


----------



## FordFisherman

Cobain;1547699 said:


> Built 7.3, 7.5 curtis sno-pro 3000 & 6.0 1500HD gasser, 8.0 western unimount


Nice fleet, welcome to plowsite. Lots of good people and information here along with some great entertainment.


----------



## randomb0b123

whats done to the clacker cobain?


----------



## DieselSlug

MikeT2500;1544258 said:


>


Those plows have a wild curve to them! Prolly rolls snow really good.


----------



## Cobain

DieselSlug;1547737 said:


> Those plows have a wild curve to them! Prolly rolls snow really good.


That plow hangs out there aways, nice setup i like the white.


----------



## Cobain

randomb0b123;1547735 said:


> whats done to the clacker cobain?


GTP38r, 4in straightpipe turboback, TS 6pos chip, bigger alt, stage1 inj, Donaldson 6637 intake, arp headstuds, pyro boost trans pillar, onboard air,


----------



## mattpiotrowski

Here is my 1986 GMC 2500.


----------



## new plow guy

Glad to see I'm not the only one using a truck old enough that it still has a carburetor, I used mine for almost 14 hours yesterday...............


----------



## Brian Yaroch

Nice old gmc . Looks like a good place to deer hunt behind your truck


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

Brian Yaroch;1548824 said:


> Nice old gmc . Looks like a good place to deer hunt behind your truck


I second that!


----------



## Blizzard1980

*I miss the snow*

What happened to deep snow winters on Long island? Can't wait any longer :realmad:


----------



## linycctitan

mattpiotrowski;1548626 said:


> Here is my 1986 GMC 2500.


That is a sweet, clean looking rig. Still have such a soft spot for the obs gm's.


new plow guy;1548781 said:


> Glad to see I'm not the only one using a truck old enough that it still has a carburetor, I used mine for almost 14 hours yesterday...............


Reminds me of my '75 I had, glad to see you guys keeping them alive.


Blizzard1980;1548980 said:


> What happened to deep snow winters on Long island? Can't wait any longer :realmad:


Patience my friend, we'll get a good share this season.


----------



## Blizzard1980

I hope so. Nobody wants to see another 2011-2012 season again. I'm used to see good storms go over us by now.


----------



## mattpiotrowski

Thanks. I bought it when I turned 16 and rebuilt the whole thing now Im 18. When i graduate high school im gotta put a new ultra mount on the front.



linycctitan;1549047 said:


> That is a sweet, clean looking rig. Still have such a soft spot for the obs gm's.
> 
> Reminds me of my '75 I had, glad to see you guys keeping them alive.
> 
> Patience my friend, we'll get a good share this season.


----------



## Triton2286

mattpiotrowski;1549426 said:


> When i graduate high school im gotta put a new ultra mount on the front.


Now your talking


----------



## Cobain

randomb0b123;1297152 said:


>


Skynyrd for life! Nice AMERICAN trucks, can't stand to see those Jap pieces of Junk. 2nd that short beds for soccer moms haha.


----------



## randomb0b123

ya im not a fan of the short bed part but its dads truck he likes it got it when he was in high school. i must say this is one of the nicest riding trucks ive ever drove, coil spring rear suspension. its reallllyy weak and i just put new springs in it 2 yrs ago


----------



## randomb0b123

old truck pics reminded me of old junk i had
75 highboy








72 gran torino truck








82 dodge


----------



## randomb0b123

wesport


----------



## new plow guy

A great website for older Chevy trucks if you haven't checked it out is www.67-72chevytrucks.com don't worry about the name ALL GM trucks are there..........

Short beds my not be the best for plowing but guess who get into all the tighter spaces.....Thumbs Up


----------



## kah68

randomb0b123;1549647 said:


> wesport


Damn b0b....you just made me want to rebuild my 93 now!


----------



## randomb0b123

kah68;1549722 said:


> Damn b0b....you just made me want to rebuild my 93 now!


do it!! keep them going !!


----------



## walls

How do you post pic from iPhone. Don't see any thing to attach a pic


----------



## xgiovannix12

Will post better ones soon


----------



## mossman381




----------



## Triton2286

Sig pic is my wallpaper now bro.


----------



## mossman381

Triton2286;1551302 said:


> Sig pic is my wallpaper now bro.


Thumbs Up


----------



## Ryank




----------



## xgiovannix12




----------



## cet

xgiovannix12;1552157 said:


>


That doesn't look like fun.


----------



## xgiovannix12

what does not look like fun?


----------



## kmamark2000

cet;1552291 said:


> that doesn't look like fun.


looks like a ton of fun!!!


----------



## MikeT2500

Ya everyone says the the same thing about the Blizzard hanging out a ways in the front and yes it does roll snow fairly well. Got some good use out of it this past week


----------



## eatonpaving

*22 hrs plowing*

on the last lot of the night........snowdogg i the best plow i have ever owned.....


----------



## crazyboy




----------



## Moss Man

crazyboy;1555333 said:


>


How do you like those Wrangler Duratracs and do you run them year round?


----------



## bdlawncare

Here is my 95 CTD ext cab long bed.. 125,000k


----------



## snowish10

bdlawncare

your truck is pretty bad ass. I want to change over to a cummins after i get the use out of mine powerstroke or change to a fummins.


----------



## crazyboy

Moss Man;1555381 said:


> How do you like those Wrangler Duratracs and do you run them year round?


Haven't had them long enough to be a reliable review, but so far I love them. They're being run year round. They've only been in the snow once, other than that pavement, beach, and dirt roads so.


----------



## eatonpaving

bdlawncare;1555391 said:


> Here is my 95 CTD ext cab long bed.. 125,000k


thats a bad ass truck...i have a blue one.....needs a saltdogg 2 yard on it..


----------



## snowremoval4les

bdlawncare;1555391 said:


> Here is my 95 CTD ext cab long bed.. 125,000k


That's one bad ass truck you have there! Looks great


----------



## bdlawncare

snowish10;1555460 said:


> bdlawncare
> 
> your truck is pretty bad ass. I want to change over to a cummins after i get the use out of mine powerstroke or change to a fummins.


I have a 7.3 as well both great motors! How many do you have on the ford?


----------



## mercer_me

Moss Man;1555381 said:


> How do you like those Wrangler Duratracs and do you run them year round?





crazyboy;1555498 said:


> Haven't had them long enough to be a reliable review, but so far I love them. They're being run year round. They've only been in the snow once, other than that pavement, beach, and dirt roads so.


My Dad and I both run Good Year Wrangler Duratracs and we love them. They get wicked good traction and they where great. They are the best tire I have ever plowed with.


----------



## kmamark2000

*New Salt Spreader*

Here is a picture of my new (new to me) Western pro-flo salt spreader. I made the licence plate on the back. I can make one for your business. Very cheap.


----------



## norcoprop

Here are some pics of my very small fleet 2000 Silverado 1500 with 7'6" snow way, 2010 Silverado 2500 extra cab with Fisher 8'6" painted Extreme v and the newest addition as of Yesterday 2013 Silverado 2500 regular cab with Fisher 8'6" Stainless Extreme v


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

How does the 2013 hold the plow compared to the 2010?


----------



## norcoprop

I will have to let you know when I have some real snow to play with.Just picked it up last night so the only thing I've done is a little drift clean up and cuffing some banks back a little bit.It will be interesting to find out.right now both trucks have the same tires even so the comparison will be a fair one


----------



## norcoprop

Sorry I thought I read snow not the plow.The 13 does not seem to squat as much as the 10 when you lift the plow and the 10's tire's rub if you turn tight.The 13 does not and the has 265 75 17where as the 10 has 245 75 17


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Just shows the difference from the 01-10 style frame/suspension to the 11-.


----------



## norcoprop

The ride seems to be stiffer in the 13 than the 10 also.the 10 is an LT Z-71 and the 13 is just the work truck dont know if that has any bearing on this


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Shouldn't affect the ratings at all. All the Z71 adds is skid plates and upgraded shocks I believe. The 10 should have a 4800 GFAWR, the 13 should have a 5200 if its a gas with plow prep.


----------



## norcoprop

Yes Gas 6.0 liter I never even looked at all that info.Had a 2009 f-250 Powerstroke down and out in the yard and with an 800 payment I wasn't putting another dollar into repairs called the Chevrolet dealer 4 miles down the rd and said come get it 6 hrs latter I drove it home


----------



## snowish10

bdlawncare;1555623 said:


> I have a 7.3 as well both great motors! How many do you have on the ford?


170400, First year ive had it. And first year with a snow plow, I have a western 8' pro-plus. Im looking to add a salt spreader soon. I love my ford so far, but I haven't plowed with it yet. Youve got a heck of alot of power.


----------



## bdlawncare

She's still a baby! I have 270,000 on the X... Still running strong, will prob need injectors and oil pan soon. Which reminds me keep an eye on that oil pan!


----------



## snowish10

bdlawncare;1556261 said:


> She's still a baby! I have 270,000 on the X... Still running strong, will prob need injectors and oil pan soon. Which reminds me keep an eye on that oil pan!


Dang alot of miles. My girl is going to need some tubro ped orings soon, and actually my oil pan isn't to bad. I have por 15 which i plan on putting on the oil pan, doors and parts of the undercarriage.


----------



## n2snow2

here is 3 of my trucks boss plows on all off them the maroon one is gone now but if it out there id like to buy it back:laughing::laughing:


----------



## pooleo8

Heres some new pics. Took the plow off the 96 it had been on for the past 3 years and stuck it on my 99.

The 96 was great, but I got spoiled by the 4th door on the 99. And having to take my daughter to school everyday it got old having her climb over the seats

Old truck with plow:










New truck with same plow:


----------



## pooleo8

Pic of the interior. Mods are OHC, Auto dim mirror, chrome shifter and turnsignal, LED behind the HVAC and same plow controller location










Had to mod the old bracket. Basically built a new mount for the truck then welded the old mount to it.










Also got my lightbar assembled and bedlined. Reverse lights coming soon in the rectangle parts.


----------



## webbsnowremoval

not a truck but i might as well post it


----------



## randomb0b123

this thread is for trucks and plows why is there a picture of a ford ranger? that dosent qualify as a truck


----------



## mercer_me

pooleo8;1561751 said:


> Here's some new pics. Took the plow off the 96 it had been on for the past 3 years and stuck it on my 99.
> 
> The 96 was great, but I got spoiled by the 4th door on the 99. And having to take my daughter to school everyday it got old having her climb over the seats


I had a 2000 Ranger that looked identical to your 1999. I almost put a 7.5' Meyer on it but, it was on a Jeep and I would have had to a lot of fabricating to make it work. I hated the suicide doors on my on my Ranger, they never shut right. I also had to rebuild the transmition at 120,000 miles. Your going to miss your regular bed, I HATED my step side. I bet yours plows pretty good.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

first time plowing with the crew cab. i was hoping to be able to get the hideaway strobe flash in the pic but wasnt lucky enough haha


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

What happened to the MM2 V and the MM2 straight blade?


----------



## Portdriver

2011 GMC Sierra 2500HD - Zone leveling keys, shocks and steering stabilizer. Goodyear Duratracs. Snow Dogg HD75


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Only a 7.5 on a crew cab?


----------



## Portdriver

2006Sierra1500;1567428 said:


> Only a 7.5 on a crew cab?


Yeah. I gotta REAL tight turn getting into and out of my driveway. Wall on one side, fence on the other and cars parked on the street. Looking for a deal on the wings for it Thumbs Up


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Gotta love those tight driveways. You go in straight or not at all.


----------



## Iowalawn

*Old dirtymax*







91/2 MVP with wings. I feel bad for the truck. Don't make money at half throttle. She gets her ass kicked.


----------



## Iowalawn

*Cummins*







9 1/2 MVP can't handle wings.


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

nice trucks iowa! what size tires are on that ram?


----------



## dieseld

And on the gmc?


----------



## sthoms3355

Some of our equipment


----------



## sthoms3355

Some more equipment


----------



## xgiovannix12




----------



## Wprobst27

My 97 F-250HD making the money back in November! 7 1/2 Western unimount 7.3 powerstroke


----------



## xgiovannix12

Wprobst27;1571331 said:


> My 97 F-250HD making the money back in November! 7 1/2 Western unimount 7.3 powerstroke


I think your plow lights are on backwards. But they look cool like that


----------



## Wprobst27

xgiovannix12;1571334 said:


> I think your plow lights are on backwards. But they look cool like that


They absolutely are! I bought the setup and they were already on there like that and wired to work that way however theyll be fixed tomorrow when my new lights go on.


----------



## xgiovannix12

dont they have 5 pin pigtails? Any ways what are you upgrading too ?


----------



## ConnorExum

how about video?


----------



## randomb0b123

why is there a light bar on that success10?


----------



## xgiovannix12

randomb0b123;1571504 said:


> why is there a light bar on that success10?


who is this question for?


----------



## Triton2286

xgiovannix12;1571515 said:


> who is this question for?


I think it's for you.


----------



## xgiovannix12

If hes talking about the s10 pickup The light bar is for when we move our heavy equipment from either job to job or to the yard. 

We escort our own wide loads.


----------



## dieseld

Iowalawn;1570037 said:


> View attachment 121961
> 91/2 MVP with wings. I feel bad for the truck. Don't make money at half throttle. She gets her ass kicked.


Lifted or leveling kit? Wheel/tire size? Looks real nice.


----------



## randomb0b123

xgiovannix12;1571538 said:


> If hes talking about the s10 pickup The light bar is for when we move our heavy equipment from either job to job or to the yard.
> 
> We escort our own wide loads.


ooo i see i was wondering what youd be doing with a 2wd success10 that itd have a lightbar that makes sense. theyre great little trucks thats why i named mine success10 the name made people furious so i kept using it. so much better than a ranger


----------



## xgiovannix12

randomb0b123;1571741 said:


> ooo i see i was wondering what youd be doing with a 2wd success10 that itd have a lightbar that makes sense. theyre great little trucks thats why i named mine success10 the name made people furious so i kept using it. so much better than a ranger


all of them trucks are 4x4 That little s10 pickup is my dads and it carries diesel fuel and tools to the jobsites every day. Its a real reliable truck. I use it to follow him when transfering the equipment.


----------



## randomb0b123

they sure are ive had 3 and id buy another in a second if i needed one. mine got good mpg too


----------



## xgiovannix12

He gets 17 mpg with all that stuff in the bed and mud terrain tires.









Gotta admit its a great truck It also has a bracket to mount our Lincoln 250 welder on there to bring it to the jobs just in case a machine broke down.


----------



## ScubaSteve728

05 f250 from the day i brought it home a few months ago and last weeks storm


----------



## Portdriver

*Better Pic*

2011 GMC Sierra 2500HD - Zone leveling keys, shocks and steering stabilizer. Goodyear Duratracs. Snow Dogg HD75


----------



## srl28

How are you liking the snowdogg?


----------



## pooleo8

randomb0b123;1566940 said:


> this thread is for trucks and plows why is there a picture of a ford ranger? that dosent qualify as a truck


pfffffft. my ranger is great for residential. And hey, its not like its a fwd ridgeline.....lolz



mercer_me;1566950 said:


> I had a 2000 Ranger that looked identical to your 1999. I almost put a 7.5' Meyer on it but, it was on a Jeep and I would have had to a lot of fabricating to make it work. I hated the suicide doors on my on my Ranger, they never shut right. I also had to rebuild the transmition at 120,000 miles. Your going to miss your regular bed, I HATED my step side. I bet yours plows pretty good.


My bottom latches I had to replace, common problem. And I do miss the reg bed. It was a PITA trying to find a nice tool box for this steppy. My 96 was a best plowing, havn't had enough snow yet to really test out the 99, but I think it will do just as good as my 96.


----------



## Portdriver

srl28;1572386 said:


> How are you liking the snowdogg?


Only used it one time so far on my own driveway. As soon as I get some things in place and give it a good workout I'll post an update.


----------



## mercer_me

pooleo8;1572441 said:


> My bottom latches I had to replace, common problem. And I do miss the reg bed. It was a PITA trying to find a nice tool box for this steppy. My 96 was a best plowing, haven't had enough snow yet to really test out the 99, but I think it will do just as good as my 96.


You should have swapped the beds and painted the whole truck. You are really going to miss your regular bed. I HATED my step side.


----------



## Iowalawn

dieseld;1570206 said:


> And on the gmc?


Gmc is 285/55 20 and dodge is 315 70 17


----------



## ShaneysLawnCare

The replacement to the totaled 2007!


----------



## Triton2286

ShaneysLawnCare;1573224 said:


> The replacement to the totaled 2007!


I never liked a lot of spokes on anything but I have always liked those.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Nice truck! The 07 is the blue one right? Red one not totaled?


----------



## ShaneysLawnCare

That is correct, as soon as the plow season is over a new flatbed is going on the red truck!


----------



## turfcarelawns

We run Fords and Boss blades. With the lack of work this winter we have had plenty of time to clean out the shop and reorganize it so now all trucks fit inside.


----------



## 91AK250

my four trucks, most recent picture.


----------



## randomb0b123

looks like the local school moms at a pta meeting and the janitors truck off to the side


----------



## 91AK250

randomb0b123;1576144 said:


> looks like the local school moms at a pta meeting and the janitors truck off to the side


LOL i guess you could look at it that way.Thumbs Up

for me one pickup is enough, the bed is a huge waste of space for me. need the seats and room more. if i need a bed i have the f-250 or i have a little utility trailer that works great.


----------



## TimSully88

99 Dodge Ram 2500 CTD with a refurbed Fisher MM


----------



## TimSully88

*Red Sled*

99 Dodge Ram 2500 CTD with a refurbed Fisher MM


----------



## jbell36

sthoms3355;1571018 said:


> Some of our equipment


love your equipment man...looks like driveways are a main focus for you...how do you like the c plows and skid's with blowers for drives?

do you like the tailgate replacement spreader on the dump? we are thinking about getting an electric one, seems like a lot less headache than a gas V box


----------



## AccuCon

2005 F350 XLT 8.0 Power Stroke with BOSS 8' Super Trip










The bumper is a little messed up do to hitting a dear, major bummer.


----------



## durafish

8.0 powerstroke, huh??


----------



## AccuCon

Ooops typo

6.0 Powerstroke


----------



## Mark13

durafish;1582176 said:


> 8.0 powerstroke, huh??


Just an abundance of horsepowers


----------



## wellsj89

working hard at night:

















ram 1500. 9 inch lift 8 foot fisher HD straight blade


----------



## Snow Commandor

TimSully88;1579580 said:


> 99 Dodge Ram 2500 CTD with a refurbed Fisher MM


I'll have to post some pics of my 99 2500 gasser with refurbed MM1 & Fisher 2000 spreader


----------



## sthoms3355

Hey jbell36. Yes we have 12 condominium complexes with close to 1000 driveways. We also do some apartment complexes, some streets for HOA and a little commercial work. We love the "C" plows except for the weak frame. We have 3 of them, but needed to beef up the frame where it turns up. When your front tires hit the curb of the driveway it makes the plow snap up and down causes that area in the steel to fail. But otherwise they cannot be beat for doing 100+ drives. We also like the snow blowers on the skids. Great especially for complexes that are tight and where pushing show is not possible. These complexes have 5' or less of lawn area between the street and the public walk leaving no area to push snow so blowing is the only option. The only problem is the snow left at the garage door making it difficult for our hand crew. Hope Pronovost would come out with a hydraulic PXPL. Tailgate salt spreader is over 10 years old and still working great with proper maintenance.


----------



## Wreventservices

*Here's my arctic sectional 8ft with caterpillar 232b skid steer loader*

Greatest pusher in my favor


----------



## 04hd

Just a man his and his truck. OK and well blower,spreader,shovel and salt!!
It needs a bath. I will put up pictures of it clean one of these days!


----------



## snowish10

Wreventservices Where are you located in chicago??? You have a nice skid and pusher!


----------



## cet

04hd;1587225 said:


> Just a man his and his truck. OK and well blower,spreader,shovel and salt!!
> It needs a bath. I will put up pictures of it clean one of these days!


By far the best cab comfiguration for plowing. Never seen a Hiniker plow let alone used one but that snowblower is also one of the best.

If your truck is dirty you don't want to see mine. 

Great setup.


----------



## Wreventservices

Snowish10 thanks, I'm near elston and central area


----------



## Jerryjks

*Snow Removal*

Doing some snow removal. Our equipment, our property. Pictures taken off of security system.


----------



## 04hd

I love this truck to death just wish for more mpg's. 4.10 gears hurt that a bunch but pulls anything you can hook it to. The cattle trailer loaded is fun because you dont need to put your foot very far into it.


----------



## CSLC

Stacking some flakes in Syracuse, NY


----------



## gunner23

just a pic of my chevy.:waving:


----------



## 04hd

Finally clean! wont be for long though


----------



## IC-Smoke

04hd nice truck!!! Thumbs Up I havent seen any chevys with dodge wheels before! nice!! I have H2 rims for the summer.


----------



## WilliamOak

I run the 3rd gen dodge wheels on my truck in the winter too, wanted something different for a winter wheel that wasn't the stockers or H2s


----------



## 04hd

I got them for dirt cheap, $200 exact! a buddy took them off to run rock star rims and wasnt going to switch them in winter. I did some research online and alot of people said they wouldnt fit. So I mounted one up and it is close! My tires are actually tucked into wheel wells a bit more narrowed wheel base by 2.5 inches total(less crap down the side) I put a set of hankook atm's on and run them year round. I had the steel rims with the chrome plating on them before and they started to rust.


----------



## m00nraker

Finally got to try out the Snowdogg last night. Everything worked great, really impressed with the plow.


----------



## Jaspell

My Humble contribution


----------



## dontgotsaclu

7.3, fisher mm2

and an ass load of snow


----------



## 04hd

Thats a mans setup right there!!!! Paid for in full years ago!


----------



## Snow Commandor

Jaspell;1593311 said:


> My Humble contribution


I see I'm not the only one with a straight blade Fisher & an old school Ariens snow blower. I love those old machines!


----------



## Jaspell

Snow Commandor;1593602 said:


> I see I'm not the only one with a straight blade Fisher & an old school Ariens snow blower. I love those old machines!


I believe I bought the Ariens (used) in 1977 and have put one new engine on it since then. I will match it against ANY snowblower on the market today. That thing is a a rock. I bought the truck for $900 on Ebay (with plow) and invested about $1500 in it to get it in nice shape. I pushed 30 inch deep snow and 6 foot drifts all day long this weekend with those two antiques and they are both ready for the next snow storm.


----------



## 91AK250

another shot of my f-250, nothing really special but she gets the job done.


----------



## gunner23

269,000 miles still going strong got to love the 5.3!


----------



## Mark13

91AK250;1593678 said:


> another shot of my f-250


You might want to keep an eye on your plow stand, looks like it's pinned pretty low and in danger of getting bent.


----------



## hiniker1988

My new hiniker just bought on criagslist last week. Hooked it up to the truck on Saturday and got 9.5" on Sunday. The pictures is of my 1988 Chevy 1 Ton with 350. And my trusty plow partner Maddie my one year old golden.


----------



## 91AK250

Mark13;1594455 said:


> You might want to keep an eye on your plow stand, looks like it's pinned pretty low and in danger of getting bent.


HAHA! i cant tell you how many people have said this to me. after bending it and fixing it about 6 times the last time i bent it where it is now. it doesnt catch on anything and all i have to do it put a 4x4 under it when i want to set the plow down. since i only put on/take the plow off at the start and end of the season its not high on my list of fixes.

but thank you! Thumbs Up


----------



## v6rs97

Portdriver;1572373 said:


> 2011 GMC Sierra 2500HD - Zone leveling keys, shocks and steering stabilizer. Goodyear Duratracs. Snow Dogg HD75


what size duratracs ? how do u like them on ice and deep snow ?


----------



## xgiovannix12

Snows melting =(


----------



## BUFF

xgiovannix12;1596050 said:


> Snows melting =(


You're going to have a muddy mess when it's all said and done.
Could be a opportunity for a little mud dragging Thumbs Up


----------



## xgiovannix12

I got a nice Ole mud pit out back. This Is the time of year we go out back and play in the mud !


----------



## duraplow

Iowalawn;1570040 said:


> View attachment 121962
> 9 1/2 MVP can't handle wings.


Love your truck!! What year is it?


----------



## Snow Commandor

Jaspell;1593651 said:


> I believe I bought the Ariens (used) in 1977 and have put one new engine on it since then. I will match it against ANY snowblower on the market today. That thing is a a rock. I bought the truck for $900 on Ebay (with plow) and invested about $1500 in it to get it in nice shape. I pushed 30 inch deep snow and 6 foot drifts all day long this weekend with those two antiques and they are both ready for the next snow storm.


I have 4 of those old school Ariens units, one with a newer engine & I would put them up against anything else out there! Thumbs Up


----------



## CLP

I just joined this site, but read it for years.
This is what we have for snow.


----------



## MikeHD

03 1500HD with Fisher 8' hd


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Oh wow, a Boss plow in Maine. Catch any flak from the Fisher guys?


----------



## ken643

*The Rubicon*

The Money maker $$$$$$$


----------



## mercer_me

ken643;1600235 said:


> The Money maker $$$$$$$


Nice looking Jeep and Fisher set up. I think it would be nice to have a Jeep for tight driveways.


----------



## ken643

mercer_me;1600299 said:


> Nice looking Jeep and Fisher set up. I think it would be nice to have a Jeep for tight driveways.


Thanks! It works great, no complaints


----------



## Portdriver

v6rs97;1595928 said:


> what size duratracs ? how do u like them on ice and deep snow ?


275/70/18 - The deepest snow they've seen is 8 maybe 10 inches and had no trouble with that at all. Good on hard packed snow/ice too!


----------



## CAT 245ME

2006Sierra1500;1599987 said:


> Oh wow, a Boss plow in Maine. Catch any flak from the Fisher guys?


I had to take a run over to Houlton back in December a day after a storm. I saw a lot of Boss plows. I'd say there was more than the yellow ones, not kidding.


----------



## AMTequipment

*2005 Ram 3500 Dually - Cummins 5.9*

Truck has a Boss 8.5 SuperDuty snow plow. Pushes like a beast! "When we have snow". Winter in western, Pa has sucked the last 2 years.


----------



## ScubaSteve728

nice and salty here in the northeast and no shortage of snow ready for another foot this weekend and it will be a wet one !


----------



## PremierL&L

Here's the new rig 2011 picked it up in wisconsin just got the plow put on yesterday!


----------



## duraplow

Here's the old man's new Cummins with 8' Pro


----------



## maxwellp

My Trucks :laughing:


----------



## scott3430

PremierL&L;1603660 said:


> Here's the new rig 2011 picked it up in wisconsin just got the plow put on yesterday!


Sharp Duramax Premier! Thumbs Up


----------



## Jgmoser

I have been on this site for a while now but never have posted yet.. I see a lot of real nice setups and I thaught I would share mine. I have a 7.3 Powerstroke with a Western Wideout on the front and a 14 ft Ebling back blade on the rear, though I really wish I would have went with the 16ft wings.

I have learned a lot from this site, thanks for all the great info!


----------



## Jgmoser

one more front and back pic..


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Wow nice lookin ride moser.What size ebling you got the back? 16fter?


----------



## DieselSlug

Two pics after plowing a few drives this morning and arriving to the "day job". Cant wait for this summer so i can fix the body on this thing, getting tired of the two tone...


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

If that truck could talk...actually, it'd probably talk like this guy.


----------



## BUFF

2006Sierra1500;1605318 said:


> If that truck could talk...actually, it'd probably talk like this guy.


Guess Mr Plow in the video never heard of Karma.......:laughing:


----------



## BurnoutNova

Here is my truck. It's a real basic setup, 84 K10, Meyer e47 pump and blade. Works great for the few lots I do!


----------



## BUFF

BurnoutNova;1605343 said:


> Here is my truck. It's a real basic setup, 84 K10, Meyer e47 pump and blade. Works great for the few lots I do!


Basic is good, I have a 86 K-5 I'm in the process of going through for a back up. 
I forgot how simple trucks use to be and easy to work on.


----------



## BurnoutNova

BUFF;1605385 said:


> Basic is good, I have a 86 K-5 I'm in the process of going through for a back up.
> I forgot how simple trucks use to be and easy to work on.


The big thing for me is this is just a side job, and my truck is a dedicated plow setup. The truck ONLY hits the streets when it snows.

They are easy to work on, but sometimes I think better fuel mileage and a newer and faster moving v plow would be sweet... but all my equipment is paid for, don't really want a payment.


----------



## v6rs97

after plowing the blizzard


----------



## Tomaser

*no dinky toys *

here is a pic of my machine and a real plow no dinky toys Thumbs Up


----------



## BUFF

Tomaser;1612671 said:


> here is a pic of my machine and a real plow no dinky toys Thumbs Up


Care to elaborate on the "Real Plow", who makes it?


----------



## maxwellp

Let's see more Pictures of it!


----------



## Tomaser

*Pome*



BUFF;1612773 said:


> Care to elaborate on the "Real Plow", who makes it?


its made in Finland by a company called POME my version is a POME wingmaster just over 14 feet,


----------



## Tomaser

another pic


----------



## BUFF

Tomaser;1612839 said:


> its made in Finland by a company called POME my version is a POME wingmaster just over 14 feet,


Thats a really cool plow and appears to be very versitlie. 
Thanks for sharing and keeping posting pics of equipment we wouldn't see in North America. Thumbs Up


----------



## Tomaser

*:-d*

Np , i dont understand why u guys dont have plows like this one since some states gets a s#it load of snow like we do, my company have US pickups to with Blizzard and Western plows for small areas and bigger machine like my on great areas/roads


----------



## FF/P215

Very nice Tomaser! Pretty interesting, thanks for sharing!


----------



## mossman381

Tomaser;1612858 said:


> Np , i dont understand why u guys dont have plows like this one since some states gets a s#it load of snow like we do, my company have US pickups to with Blizzard and Western plows for small areas and bigger machine like my on great areas/roads


We do have them. They are called snow pushers. Most of them don't have hydraulics but a few do.


----------



## Tomaser

*.*

i know about snow pusher we have them here too but not as much, my plow is a V-plow with large extra wing  snow pusher is to static and can only be used in a few areas


----------



## L.R.G

Driveway King! Thumbs Up


----------



## road2damascus

L.R.G;1613523 said:


> Driveway King! Thumbs Up


Saw it on Craigslist. Still for sale?


----------



## Greyn644

*My Snow plow*

2007 Sterling with C-13 [email protected] 430hp, 13ft smith spreader, 11ft stainless plow and wing, it gets a 13ft beau- roc dump box put on in the spring.


----------



## eatonpaving

*new to me d-max*

2002 2500hd duramax diesel, plow truck.....


----------



## mercer_me

Greyn644;1614024 said:


> 2007 Sterling with C-13 CAT 430hp, 13ft smith spreader, 11ft stainless plow and wing, it gets a 13ft beau- roc dump box put on in the spring.


Nice Sterling and set-up. I drive a Volvo wheeler with a D13 375hp Volvo. I wish I had an older truck like yours with a CAT.


----------



## Greyn644

Nice! Yeah i like the sterlings to be honest with yu, i know alot of guys say there junk.. but we have 5 of them that run every day and we've never really had any major issues with them other that the normal little stuff. 4 of them have CATS and 1 has n14 cummins all with eaton 8LL transmissions so you cant go wrong there... but we do have a new western star coming in a month with an automatic and stainless plows so i will be sure to put up some pic once we have er set up.


----------



## mercer_me

Greyn644;1614249 said:


> Nice! Yeah i like the Sterlings to be honest with you, i know a lot of guys say there junk.. but we have 5 of them that run every day and we've never really had any major issues with them other that the normal little stuff. 4 of them have CATs and 1 has N14 Cummins all with Eaton 8LL transmissions so you cant go wrong there... but we do have a new western star coming in a month with an automatic and stainless plows so i will be sure to put up some pic once we have er set up.


I like CAT engines the best and Cummins are good to. I really don't care for the Volvo engines and the Internationals we have have International engines and they are okay. I like 8LL transmissions the best for plow and dump trucks. The Volvo I drive has an 8LL Eaton and I like it. The single axle Internationals we have have 5 speed Allisons and I hate them. They are a tough transmission but, 5 speed isn't enough for a truck that big.


----------



## L.R.G

road2damascus;1613918 said:


> Saw it on Craigslist. Still for sale?


I put it up there to see if anyone was interested but Everything is for SALE!!.....Just after this storm passes of course!Thumbs Up calling for 8+ on the south-side:bluebounc


----------



## BearsFan




----------



## Mark13

Treadwright tires?


----------



## BearsFan

Yes there the 315-70-17s with kedge grip


----------



## BearsFan

Im very impressed so far with them


----------



## Triton2286

Mark13;1616249 said:


> Treadwright tires?


Nice catch Mark


----------



## IMAGE

Here's a picture of one of my trucks with a Boss DXT (was just testing the plow, haven't bought it yet, but plan too  )

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...64476306&type=1&theater&notif_t=photo_comment


----------



## mercer_me

IMAGE;1616283 said:


> Here's a picture of one of my trucks with a Boss DXT (was just testing the plow, haven't bought it yet, but plan too  )
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...64476306&type=1&theater&notif_t=photo_comment


Nice truck and plow. I liked your Facebook page.


----------



## IMAGE

mercer_me;1616322 said:


> Nice truck and plow. I liked your Facebook page.


Thanks! Thumbs Up


----------



## maxwellp

BearsFan;1616259 said:


> Yes there the 315-70-17s with kedge grip


Recap?
Or new? All I can find is recaps. They look like they should work well. Where did you get them?


----------



## Triton2286

maxwellp;1616425 said:


> Recap?
> Or new? All I can find is recaps. They look like they should work well. Where did you get them?


Re caps are all that they do. I have a lot of friends who run them on their daily drivers/offroaders and have been happy with them.

They normally can get tires to you in a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## Dennis 57

*f-800*

this is my truck that I built that I plow the roads for my town


----------



## yardguy28

thought since I actually have a photo for a change I'd put it up. that pic is last night right when I got home with that blade. had an 8' super duty straight blade before that one.


----------



## Banksy

Wicked cool, Dennis!


----------



## mercer_me

Dennis 57;1617992 said:


> this is my truck that I built that I plow the roads for my town


Nice set-up. What does that F-800 have for an engine and transmition?


----------



## Dennis 57

thanks, it has a 429 gas with alison auto. Put tire chains on , you can't stop this truck.


----------



## FF/P215

Welcome Dennis! Nice to see another local Western Mass guy here, gotta ask though, where in town do you use the wing?


----------



## Dennis 57

With the wing all the way in I only take a 13' cut,so my mains and newer subdivison's.


----------



## linycctitan

BearsFan;1616246 said:


>


Nice setup, I'm actually looking at going with these exact tire (same size too), just can't decide if I should go for the kedge grip or not. How long have you been running them?


----------



## DieselSlug

BearsFan;1616246 said:


>


Real nice looking truck!


----------



## mercer_me

Dennis 57;1618208 said:


> thanks, it has a 429 gas with alison auto. Put tire chains on , you can't stop this truck.


I bet it burns gas like crazy. A diesle would be a lot better. How do you like the Allison auto? Do you run chains all the time? I never run chains on my state truck unless it's freezing rain.


----------



## eatonpaving

*new to me d-max*

8 foot ultramount...


----------



## Dennis 57

It's not bad on gas, about 2.5 gal's per hour with a full load of salt. the tranny is great , I plow in third and use granny grear on steep hills or when I do benching and pushing back. This is about the third time I put the chains on , only in big storms, I have some steep hills and already have gone on some rides. This is my second f-800 with a allison, there great. Had 5&2 on my other ford trucks.


----------



## Swede

*Frontier*

Here is a very typical plowtruck in Sweden. V6 diesel.


----------



## Nozzleman

Swede;1621138 said:


> Here is a very typical plowtruck in Sweden. V6 diesel.


Nice. Nissan Patrol?


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

It's a Frontier to us


----------



## 91AK250

crazy boss lights!


----------



## eatonpaving

Swede;1621138 said:


> Here is a very typical plowtruck in Sweden. V6 diesel.


get allot of snow,,,,


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

I think those are the Euro lights, because the European Blizzards have those lights.

www.blizzardplows.eu


----------



## Swede

We call them Nissan Navara, it would be one of the most common trucks we have, US trucks are too big!


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

UTV V-XT and a 7' Sport Duty?


----------



## mossman381

I will stick with my big American truck  V8 Diesel


----------



## cet

mossman381;1622001 said:


> I will stick with my big American truck  V8 Diesel


You always have great pictures.


----------



## Tomaser

nice rig but why a small plow to that machine? i would use a Wideout or blizzard power plow if i hade a machine that big 



mossman381;1622001 said:


> I will stick with my big American truck  V8 Diesel


----------



## mossman381

Tomaser;1622304 said:


> nice rig but why a small plow to that machine? i would use a Wideout or blizzard power plow if i hade a machine that big


With the wings that plow is a little over 9'. If you want to donate a Wideout I will gladly take it. This plow is over 30 years old. My dad bought this plow back when I was a kid. He bought it used and put it on an 84 chevy. It has been on quite a few of my trucks over the years. Think of how many times it has paid for itself.


----------



## Tomaser

what did u change on the pickup so that u can use a Boss plow?? the boss power V-xt is to heavy for the navara,



Swede;1621905 said:


> We call them Nissan Navara, it would be one of the most common trucks we have, US trucks are too big!


----------



## Tomaser

i figured it was something like that, Thumbs Up



mossman381;1622692 said:


> With the wings that plow is a little over 9'. If you want to donate a Wideout I will gladly take it. This plow is over 30 years old. My dad bought this plow back when I was a kid. He bought it used and put it on an 84 chevy. It has been on quite a few of my trucks over the years. Think of how many times it has paid for itself.


----------



## eatonpaving

mossman381;1622001 said:


> I will stick with my big American truck  V8 Diesel


so your the guy that has the video of the darth truck....your video made me get my duramax...2002, looked for a dually but around here their hard to find....


----------



## mossman381

eatonpaving;1622868 said:


> so your the guy that has the video of the darth truck....your video made me get my duramax...2002, looked for a dually but around here their hard to find....


Yeah, I know.....I am a bad influence 

01-02 HD's are hard to find in any body style.


----------



## Swede

Det är en UTV plog.


----------



## Tomaser

Swede;1622880 said:


> Det är en UTV plog.


Ah ok then i get it


----------



## CAT 245ME

mossman381;1622875 said:


> Yeah, I know.....I am a bad influence
> 
> 01-02 HD's are hard to find in any body style.


I wish Chevy had kept the 01-02HD front end longer than two years, they look so much better than the updated look than came out in 03.


----------



## durafish

CAT 245ME;1623195 said:


> I wish Chevy had kept the 01-02HD front end longer than two years, they look so much better than the updated look than came out in 03.


That and the 06 and 07 classic are the best imo. Not 03-04 or 05.


----------



## Mark13

Chevy should have skipped the 03/04 trucks. Went from 01-02 styling right to 05-07 classic.


----------



## mossman381

Mark13;1623211 said:


> Chevy should have skipped the 03/04 trucks. Went from 01-02 styling right to 05-07 classic.


I remember back then. Chevy had a lot of pressure on them because some people said they did not change the look of their trucks enough in 01.


----------



## SnowMatt13

I agree with Mark. Driving around in a 2500 in 03/04 looked like you had a half ton or an avalanche....
Loved my 01, still would have it if it didn't get totaled. Like the way my 05 looks though.


----------



## durafish

The 03-04 does not look like a 1500 look at the bumpers...


----------



## SnowMatt13

I was talking more specifically the grill/hood.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

I don't see a difference...


----------



## durafish

^^^top of bumper


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Not much of a difference...still prefer the GMCs but whatever lol


----------



## yardguy28

durafish;1625783 said:


> ^^^top of bumper


maybe I need glasses which would be sad because I've my contacts in right now.

bumpers look the same to be. exactly the same.


----------



## cet

I'm not sure either of those trucks is an 05. In the 2500 series the 05 had a raised hood near the windshield.


----------



## mossman381

The black plastic piece on top of the bumper is bigger.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

cet;1625928 said:


> I'm not sure either of those trucks is an 05. In the 2500 series the 05 had a raised hood near the windshield.


In all 05-07s all Silverados were like that. 1500 or HD.

Those trucks are both 03-04 series, the only difference is a slight size difference of the piece on top of the bumper.


----------



## cet

2006Sierra1500;1625969 said:


> In all 05-07s all Silverados were like that. 1500 or HD.
> 
> Those trucks are both 03-04 series, the only difference is a slight size difference of the piece on top of the bumper.


Ya I'm not to good with detail. I have 7 GMC and 1 Chevy but 1 is a 5500 2 are 6500 and 1 a 7500. I have to say I would take any year. I love my 03 but it's a gas and my 2 07's are a great truck to plow with.


----------



## CAT 245ME

2006Sierra1500;1625793 said:


> Not much of a difference...still prefer the GMCs but whatever lol


I have to agree, I prefer the look of the (03-07) GMC HD over the Chevy version.

But in the end as long as it runs, that's the main thing.


----------



## tyler886

'97 F-250 7.3PSD ZF5 with 8.5' EZ-V MM2.


----------



## durafish

Nice, where in RI are you?


----------



## tyler886

I live in WW/Coventry RI, my backyard is Coventry, but house is addressed WW. I own an automotive repair shop right off of Route 2, 1/2 mile from Bald Hill Dodge if youre familiar with the area.


----------



## durafish

Cool, not many people on here from RI. I'm in Johnston area.


----------



## tyler886

I thought your area code looked familiar, my sister lives in Johnston! Small world!


----------



## Triton2286

tyler886;1627607 said:


> Small world!


Well you are talking about RI

Are you the house on the right or left?


----------



## durafish

Triton2286;1627615 said:


> Well you are talking about RI
> 
> Are you the house on the right or left?


:laughing:


----------



## tyler886

Triton2286;1627615 said:


> Well you are talking about RI
> 
> Are you the house on the right or left?


Coming from a guy in LI! Your island is much bigger than our state!


----------



## BUFF

tyler886;1627725 said:


> Coming from a guy in LI! Your island is much bigger than our state!


We have county's bigger RI and LI combined out west and with a fraction of the people.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Went under the Tahoe...almost depressing


----------



## linycctitan

Ewww, lookin a bit crusty! Looks like a good bath with SaltAway, a good shot of rust converter, then a nice coat of Por-15 is in order. Unless of course its actually worse than it looks, then a thorough inspection is in order, followed by a heavy dose of fluid film, then run her 'til she's ready to fall apart.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Most of it is beyond saving, its rotting already. I'm gonna run it until she dies. Then probably find an OBS that needs a motor and take the motor from that truck and drop it in.


----------



## BUFF

2006Sierra1500;1627751 said:


> Most of it is beyond saving, its rotting already. I'm gonna run it until she dies. Then probably find an OBS that needs a motor and take the motor from that truck and drop it in.


So what year and how many miles are on the Tahoe?


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

99, build date 4/98. 94.5k miles


----------



## jimv

here is mine


----------



## BUFF

2006Sierra1500;1627814 said:


> 99, build date 4/98. 94.5k miles


Wow............. That's insane, I've seen frames on Model T's that have been in a feild for the last 60yrs in better shape.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

It sits a lot and its been plowing for 9 years.


----------



## jimv

here is a bad frame


----------



## sparksrides

Finally got some pics of my 99 SD fully dressed


----------



## tyler886

Nice truck Thumbs Up

-Tyler


----------



## sparksrides

thank you brother


----------



## mike6256

Just picked this up this past weekend. 2003 no plow yet.


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

nice truck man looks like a good find.


----------



## mike6256

Thanks, it is mint. 53400 miles and the bed isn't even scratched.


----------



## durafish

Biggest plus is the mirrors aren't up...
Nice truck, real low miles for the year and being a Drw.


----------



## mike6256

durafish;1629836 said:


> Biggest plus is the mirrors aren't up...
> Nice truck, real low miles for the year and being a Drw.


LOL thanks, No the mirrors are only out when she's hauling....


----------



## maxwellp

That's a nice truck, I have one like it with 36,000 miles, like new.


----------



## res201cue

new to me 09 duramax










my ford that I traded in and my 79 chevy dump


----------



## thelettuceman

Mike : sharp looking


----------



## sledneck24x

F250 01 7.3 diesel.


----------



## lalaape413

*My 2011 Chevy*

It has a ReadyLift leveling kit, Bilstein 5100 series shocks all the way around and 275/70R18 Good Year Duratracs on it. Whelen Vertex Hide-a-ways LEDS in the fog lights, brights, reverse lights and third brake lights. Also have a couple of strobes n more e4 leds behind the grille.




























I have an 8'6 Western MVP Plus with wings.


----------



## durafish

Really nice truck. That color with color-matched front end looks sick.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Nice truck! No, wait, VERY nice truck!


----------



## yardguy28

durafish;1635372 said:


> Really nice truck. That color with color-matched front end looks sick.


color matched front end????

it is a nice truck but the front end looks like every other front end of every other truck I've ever seen.

my dodge has the chrome in the front.


----------



## durafish

No its not color matched now but if it was it would look good. Imo all 3 trucks ford,dodge, and gms have WAY to much fake chrome on the the front, ford being the worst. It just looks cheap and ugly imo.


----------



## yardguy28

eh it's just a work truck most of the time so I'm not bothered by it.


----------



## durafish

I'm not saying it doesn't look good. I love that front-end between the bumper and grill it just looks real good.


----------



## duraplow

Got this 2010 Boss 8'6" for $900, needs a little clean up and I gotta get new headlight housings but will be a nice summer project. But it will be my primary plow for my 06 Chevy and put the V on my 03 Dodge.


----------



## m3klee

here's my new one, replaced my 04 ram 2500 with this 13 ram 2500,8ft boss super duty plow off old truck will be put on this one in a few weeks


----------



## dlstelma

Some Red, White, and Blue for today.


----------



## cet

m3klee;1637472 said:


> here's my new one, replaced my 04 ram 2500 with this 13 ram 2500,8ft boss super duty plow off old truck will be put on this one in a few weeks


Post some pics of that M3.


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

Towing Salt. 6 pallets. 2500lbs each


----------



## xgiovannix12

7 1/2 footer on an s10





haha JK my dad just pulled up in front of it.


----------



## xgiovannix12




----------



## BUFF

xgiovannix12;1638801 said:


> 7 1/2 footer on an s10
> 
> 
> 
> _haha JK my dad just pulled up in front of it._
> 
> Your dad appears to be some kind of Terrier or Coyete bait as we call them out my way......:laughing::laughing:


----------



## xgiovannix12

BUFF;1638879 said:


> xgiovannix12;1638801 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 1/2 footer on an s10
> 
> 
> 
> _haha JK my dad just pulled up in front of it._
> 
> Your dad appears to be some kind of Terrier or Coyete bait as we call them out my way......:laughing::laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> lol
Click to expand...


----------



## gallihersnow

DuramaxLML-42;1638795 said:


> Towing Salt. 6 pallets. 2500lbs each


Nice truck!


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

gallihersnow;1638904 said:


> Nice truck!


Thanks! Shes one hell of a hauling machine!


----------



## tattood_1

Heres one of my 95 F350 all cleaned up in the spring.








Here's one of it doing work.


----------



## JustJeff

Just picked it up today. '13 2500 with the 6.7. Just have to decide if I want to put a wideout on it, the new Snoway R series, or to find a Speedwing for it.


----------



## snowish10

Harleyjeff;1639348 said:


> Just picked it up today. '13 2500 with the 6.7. Just have to decide if I want to put a wideout on it, the new Snoway R series, or to find a Speedwing for it.


Wideout!!..........


----------



## xgiovannix12

snowish10;1639349 said:


> Wideout!!..........


2x this


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Harleyjeff;1639348 said:


> Just picked it up today. '13 2500 with the 6.7. Just have to decide if I want to put a wideout on it, the new Snoway R series, or to find a Speedwing for it.


Nice rig Jeff.... congrats.......My Question is WHO the heck sells Snoway in Illinois???? only one I knew of was a place in Bridgeview had them. Plus I herd Boss was coming out with positive down pressure on some of their plows this season.......Boss DXT or Wideout or New MVP 3 poly 8 1/2 just crank the T bars up some......agreed they all do have there ISSUES somewhere along the line .....Either way good luck with what ever you decideThumbs Up


----------



## JustJeff

DIRISHMAN;1639352 said:


> Nice rig Jeff.... congrats.......My Question is WHO the heck sells Snoway in Illinois???? only one I knew of was a place in Bridgeview had them. Plus I herd Boss was coming out with positive down pressure on some of their plows this season.......Boss DXT or Wideout or New MVP 3 poly 8 1/2 just crank the T bars up some......agreed they all do have there ISSUES somewhere along the line .....Either way good luck with what ever you decideThumbs Up


Actually, I'm not sure who sells them at this point, but when I was looking at them a few years ago, there was a dealership in Waukegan that had them and I believe several others, but I could be wrong. And I'm ashamed to admit it, but I just got back into the superduty market and I'm not even sure if I have torsion bars that I can turn since I just got the truck this afternoon!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Harleyjeff;1639359 said:


> Actually, I'm not sure who sells them at this point, but when I was looking at them a few years ago, there was a dealership in Waukegan that had them and I believe several others, but I could be wrong. And I'm ashamed to admit it, but I just got back into the superduty market and I'm not even sure if I have torsion bars that I can turn since I just got the truck this afternoon!


Yep it should dodge and chevey do yeah was just lookin at the site for snoway and there was a few up north waukegan .skokie.and one off of 120 .nor sure how they are. The look cool and some of what they can do.know the kinda got a bad rap a while back.but there is a guy on the site in PA who sells and repairs them.says there pretty good.but no comparison to Western or Boss that guy in here is Basher for snoway


----------



## BUFF

Dodge is still running a solid axle with coils like they have since 94


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

DIRISHMAN;1639361 said:


> Yep it should dodge and chevey do


You sure Dodge's have T-Bars?


----------



## slplow

only the ram 1500 has t bars


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

slplow;1640194 said:


> only the ram 1500 has t bars


Only 02-04 Ram 1500s had torsion bars. 05-present has a coilover setup in front.


----------



## sparksrides

*my 99 7.3 just hit 350,000 miles*







..........................


----------



## ygim

sparksrides;1642275 said:


> View attachment 127122
> ..........................


That truck is great looking, thats impressive 350,000 keep on keeping on.


----------



## sparksrides

thank you brother, i have no choice but to keep keeping on. don't want a truck payment and besides what would i upgrade too, haven't found anything besides maybe a f650 but with $100,000 starting price its just a dream...


----------



## Gm/fisherJ

Both plow trucks,
2012 Chevy 2500 duramax LML with 8.5ft fisher xtreame-v 
2006 GMC 3500 duramax LBZ mason dump with 9.5ft stainless fisher xtreame-v
*Sorry for the second picture being so small its the only way i could upload it.


----------



## sld92e_23

my new duramax







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## BossPlowMaster

Hopefully i will be able to move some snow?


----------



## FF/P215

sld, Beautiful Duramax!! BossPlow, nice set up, would love to try out a DXT at some point!!


----------



## ShaneysLawnCare

Pic of the new light set up.
I love my 10' DXT if I had the coin its all I would run from here on out but after a poor summer I'm stuck this year with what I have, but rumors of new LED lighting system coming may be worth the wait.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Maybe this year I'll get to actually put some wear on my new blade..


----------



## Tomaser

*Our new dodge ram 3500*

its one of our new plow trucks, its gonna have the Blizzard 8611 power plow, and a ice chaser 1,8cu. on it


----------



## Triton2286

I'm not a dodge fan at all really but I do like that setup.


----------



## IA Farmer

Just picked up my new plow truck a few weeks ago. Will either put my old 8.6 MVP or I might try a new 9.6 MVP3.


----------



## snowplowpro

nice truck good luck with it


----------



## DIRISHMAN

RAM_ON97;1643949 said:


> Just picked up my new plow truck a few weeks ago. Will either put my old 8.6 MVP or I might try a new 9.6 MVP3.


Wow that thing is gorgious and gotta agree with ya a nice new MVP3 POLY would be awsome


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

RAM_ON97;1643949 said:


> Just picked up my new plow truck a few weeks ago. Will either put my old 8.6 MVP or I might try a new 9.6 MVP3.


What made get rid of the dodge?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

oldbluehairhemi;1644079 said:


> What made get rid of the dodge?


He got smart and seen the light


----------



## IA Farmer

oldbluehairhemi;1644079 said:


> What made get rid of the dodge?


I really liked my old truck but the back seat was just to small with kids. My knees would be in the dash. I tried a new Dodge (Ram) and it was nice but I still had to move my seat out of my normal driving spot and it was not comfortable. With the Ford I don't have to move my seat at all. I am happy with it so far.


----------



## kmamark2000

*Plow Truck Graphic Rendering*

I just bought a 2000 Dodge 2500 HD for my new plow truck. Looking to buy a plow soon for it very soon. Here is a picture of the graphics I am doing on it. 
What ya think?


----------



## thelettuceman

kmamark>>>> you should get loads of attention. Very Loud Graphics. Thumbs Up !!!


----------



## 90plow

It looks loud which is good. Where is your company name? Are you insured for winch outs aka a towing company?


----------



## kmamark2000

90plow;1644130 said:


> It looks loud which is good. Where is your company name? Are you insured for winch outs aka a towing company?


I am not insured for winch outs yet,but I do work for a towing company and the owner is looking into what is needed to cover the company (and myself) if I do winch outs for the company.

It's loud yes.. wait till I am finished with the lights..

Actually the name of my plow business is simple, "Snow Plowing LLC". LOL


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

RAM_ON97;1644104 said:


> I really liked my old truck but the back seat was just to small with kids. My knees would be in the dash. I tried a new Dodge (Ram) and it was nice but I still had to move my seat out of my normal driving spot and it was not comfortable. With the Ford I don't have to move my seat at all. I am happy with it so far.


Well that's good reasoning. Good looking truck!


----------



## sld92e_23

thx so much... I cant wait to plow with a diesel finally..I never have



FF/P215;1643780 said:


> sld, Beautiful Duramax!! BossPlow, nice set up, would love to try out a DXT at some point!!


----------



## mercer_me

sld92e_23;1643753 said:


> my new duramax


Did you sell the Tundra?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

mercer_me;1644555 said:


> Did you sell the Tundra?


Hey mercer nice pic of your new property back drop and trailer....jk lol


----------



## Sidewinderss

My Excursion with my Boss Power VXT92


----------



## ChevyHD4X4

Bought a (new) used V blade in April, ready for winter to make it work! payup


----------



## FF/P215

Nice rig ChevyHD! Nice addition!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

ChevyHD4X4;1644631 said:


> Bought a (new) used V blade in April, ready for winter to make it work! payup


Very nice looking rig and plow


----------



## sld92e_23

yes i finally sold it...It had only 41K miles...but thought Id try out the Diesel world...


mercer_me;1644555 said:


> Did you sell the Tundra?


----------



## mercer_me

sld92e_23;1645421 said:


> yes i finally sold it...It had only 41K miles...but thought Id try out the Diesel world...


I love my Dad's Tundra but, I have to say I'd rather have a diesel. Good luck with the new truck!


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

Not meaning to Hi-jack bu,t guys, it looks like mother nature is in our court finally. 
Get your trucks ready

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...caps-grows-60-global-warming-predictions.html


----------



## fordf350dually

*mMY TRUCK DIESEL NATIONALS ETOWN*

MY TRUCK AT DIESEL NATIONALS RACEWAY PARK ENGLISHTOWN NJ ussmileyflag


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Sweet looking rig...very nice


----------



## fordf350dually

DIRISHMAN;1646534 said:


> Sweet looking rig...very nice


 Thanks a lot!


----------



## Willman940

What'd you go flat bed? I was diggin the single box w/ duels. That being said its your truck not mine.


----------



## ultimate plow

Dogplow Dodge;1643854 said:


> Maybe this year I'll get to actually put some wear on my new blade..


Lovin those tires and the fresh plow!Thumbs Up


----------



## 1984 Dodge Plow

1989 Dodge W-250 with BOSS RT1


----------



## maelawncare

Guess I can add a few more.


----------



## WiscoMan

*2005 2500hd*

Decided to go with the MVP 3. Cant wait for the snow to fly!


----------



## Diesel Dan




----------



## 1olddogtwo

WiscoMan;1648501 said:


> Decided to go with the MVP 3. Cant wait for the snow to fly!


8-6 poly? Hard to tell from phone


----------



## WiscoMan

1olddogtwo;1648516 said:


> 8-6 poly? Hard to tell from phone


Absolutely. From my experience, westerns clean up better than boss.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ne looking plow and set up on the new MVP3


----------



## IA Farmer

Got the new plow installed last week.


----------



## Triton2286




----------



## 04hd

Ummmmm Not much of a ford guy (for no reason) but that may be one of the best looking new style fords I have seen and then you put that awesome plow on it as well!!!Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up Very very very nice


----------



## xgiovannix12

Drools all over them MVP 3s


----------



## DIRISHMAN

RAM_ON97;1648986 said:


> Got the new plow installed last week.


That is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

that is a big a** plow!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

9 1/2 MVP 3...... Sweet. I want!


----------



## TLB

Great looking rigs everyone Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowHill11

*Plow truck #2*

My second rig just added this year, carrying a Meyers 8'6" Super V2


----------



## DOUIMET20

2005 f350 6.0 MASS.


----------



## cet

DOUIMET20;1649383 said:


> 2005 f350 6.0 MASS.


Nice clean truck.

Do people on the east coast know there's more then 1 plow manufacturer?


----------



## dieseld

cet;1649387 said:


> Nice clean truck.
> 
> Do people on the east coast know there's more then 1 plow manufacturer?


Now that's funny. I often wonder the same thing.


----------



## xgiovannix12

cet;1649387 said:


> Nice clean truck.
> 
> Do people on the east coast know there's more then 1 plow manufacturer?


nope Thumbs Up


----------



## DOUIMET20

You see them all out here , but your right mostly fish.


----------



## DOUIMET20

cet;1649387 said:


> Nice clean truck.
> 
> Do people on the east coast know there's more then 1 plow manufacturer?


They get the job done just as good as any other


----------



## xgiovannix12

DOUIMET20;1649411 said:


> They get the job done just as good as any other


Thats the way I think of it Thumbs Up


----------



## cet

DOUIMET20;1649411 said:


> They get the job done just as good as any other


I wasn't knocking the brand by any means. I've just never seen a company dominate an area like Fisher has a lock on the east coast.


----------



## durafish

Yea you see fisher all over. Few more years and boss will be a big player. The prices and quality is better then new fishers. But for most of us will keep fishers as switching over is too much $$.


----------



## 96DodgeRam

Here's my new to me 07 Ram with a brand new Fisher Extreme V .


----------



## Triton2286

I honestly don't understand how people don't even realize that their pic did not get posted...


----------



## 04hd

very nice. I almost bought a fisher but I have a western dealer miles from my house. wish the western came stainless. Is that a 1 ton?? and what size plow??


----------



## cat10

04hd;1651058 said:


> very nice. I almost bought a fisher but I have a western dealer miles from my house. wish the western came stainless. Is that a 1 ton?? and what size plow??


I wish that plow was stainless to hopefully they will make it. The truck is a f350 with the fisher xls


----------



## cat10

never mind that last post i thought it was in my thread and i was half asleep when i posted it and could delete it ha going back to bed now


----------



## kmamark2000

*My new plow truck*

Here's a pic of my new plow truck. it's a 2000 Dodge Ram 2500 HD with a 360 motor, 6" lift. Custom graphics done by www.lakewoodvinylgraphics.com.

I don't have a plow to put on it yet. I am looking for one. if you have one let me know.


----------



## milwaukeevtwin

a couple of fleet


----------



## cet

milwaukeevtwin;1651348 said:


> a couple of fleet


Do you notice a big difference between the 2 plows?


----------



## Snow Dawg

*Love to Plow with Toyota Tundra's*

2000's Toyota Tundra's SR5 4.7 v8 with a MD75 Snow Dogg Plow and I just purchased another Tundra going to do the same but remove the Fisher Plow and replace it with a Snow Dogg VMD mount this time. Post pics later when finished with it. Looking for a 2nd Gen 2007 Toyota Tundra Reg Cab 5.7v8 those are a BEAST for Plowing! ussmileyflag


----------



## hardwoodcd

milwaukeevtwin;1651348 said:


> a couple of fleet


nice trucks! looks like those cutting edges on the white truck are wearing uneven. might want to look into that.


----------



## milwaukeevtwin

hardwoodcd;1651459 said:


> nice trucks! looks like those cutting edges on the white truck are wearing uneven. might want to look into that.


Lol From what I know that has been fixed. Take care Casey!


----------



## mercer_me

Snow Dawg;1651412 said:


> 2000's Toyota Tundra's SR5 4.7 v8 with a MD75 Snow Dogg Plow and I just purchased another Tundra going to do the same but remove the Fisher Plow and replace it with a Snow Dogg VMD mount this time. Post pics later when finished with it. Looking for a 2nd Gen. 2007 Toyota Tundra Reg. Cab 5.7v8 those are a BEAST for Plowing! ussmileyflag


You will love the 2nd gen. Tundras, they are a lot more rugged than the 1st gen. Tundras. I love my Dad's 2010 double cab 4.6L. It handles his 7.5' Fisher really well and it has had nothing done to the front suspension. I really want to get a Rock Warrior with a 7.5' V plow.


----------



## BlueRam2500

RAM_ON97;1648986 said:


> Got the new plow installed last week.


Man this does NOT make it easier for me to decide whether to plow or not this year with my '13. That looks so awesome! Did you upgrade the suspension or anything for the plow? I'm looking at an MVP 8.5' for my truck.


----------



## fatheadon1

blueram go big man my truck squats 3/4 of an inch with my 9'6 its a ford shes good to go


----------



## IA Farmer

BlueRam2500;1651647 said:


> Man this does NOT make it easier for me to decide whether to plow or not this year with my '13. That looks so awesome! Did you upgrade the suspension or anything for the plow? I'm looking at an MVP 8.5' for my truck.


I haven't done anything to the suspension. It has a 6000# axle and does fairly well. I can't wait to try it out. I am also looking forward to some of the creature comforts this winter. What is your 2013?


----------



## 04ram1500

Just got my new truck and plow setup for winter. 2013 Ram 2500 Gas, Snowdogg 8' HD 80 w/ wings.


----------



## BlueRam2500

fatheadon1;1651663 said:


> blueram go big man my truck squats 3/4 of an inch with my 9'6 its a ford shes good to go


I know man thats what I keep telling myself. GO BIG OR GO HOME! Maybe I could come check your truck out with the plow on it soon?


----------



## miderbier

*WOW Truck looks good!*

Ram_On97....
I just got my mount on my 13 and like you I am anxious to try out being in a new truck with all the modern creature comforts. Coming out of a 12 Valve cummins so you can get the idea...


----------



## 96DodgeRam

Yes it is 1 ton , Fisher Extreme V 8.5 ft


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

Just a heads up guys i started a new thread. Im selling my 2012 MVP 8.6 poly. price is negotiable.


----------



## chuckraduenz




----------



## snowremoval4les

*New (used) 8'2 w/ wings*

New to me 8'2 with wings. Ready for some snow already! ussmileyflag 
Oh yeah, and my new 08 F-250. Need to change my signature!


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

chuckraduenz;1652750 said:


>


I'm sure you're very visible at night. 3 cab style lights in the grille, 2 extra cab lights, and those plow lights


----------



## Triton2286

2006Sierra1500;1652835 said:


> I'm sure you're very visible at night. 3 cab style lights in the grille, 2 extra cab lights, and those plow lights


And that massive lightbar.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

That too, the lightbar didn't look out of place to me because IMO a fullsize lightbar looks better, kinda fits better.


----------



## CAT 245ME

snowremoval4les;1652831 said:


> New to me 8'2 with wings. Ready for some snow already! ussmileyflag
> Oh yeah, and my new 08 F-250. Need to change my signature!


Truck looks like it's lifted, I like it.

Have any side pics.


----------



## chuckraduenz

2006Sierra1500;1652835 said:


> I'm sure you're very visible at night. 3 cab style lights in the grille, 2 extra cab lights, and those plow lights


the cab lights are oem cept I added the 2 extra in the middle of the middle and out side ones. plow lights are LED. I like them......!

and im not done yet. im working on led lighted bed rails with amber led stars on the end of it for side warning when backing out of driveways. plus I also am putting on the same rails reverse led lights for added backup light. plus my custom switch panel and console.



Triton2286;1652836 said:


> And that massive lightbar.


its a 60" bar. I had a magnet mount beacon on my truck 2 yrs ago and someone cut the cord and took it..... morons... so now I whent to full size lightbars. my last truck 04 2500 chevy had a 54" liberty. but i wanted a thinner one. plus I don't like mini bars. I like the added LED worklight. plus I can do passanger or driverside light up.



2006Sierra1500;1652846 said:


> That too, the lightbar didn't look out of place to me because IMO a fullsize lightbar looks better, kinda fits better.


id agree.....


----------



## jmac5058

snowremoval4les;1652831 said:


> New to me 8'2 with wings. Ready for some snow already! ussmileyflag
> Oh yeah, and my new 08 F-250. Need to change my signature!


Nice setup but somethings going on there , the drivers side cutting edge is on the crete and the others not close to touching .


----------



## snowremoval4les

CAT 245ME;1652895 said:


> Truck looks like it's lifted, I like it.
> 
> Have any side pics.


Best I got is this from summer, none with the plow yet


----------



## snowremoval4les

jmac5058;1652973 said:


> Nice setup but somethings going on there , the drivers side cutting edge is on the crete and the others not close to touching .


I'm new to the v plows, what do you mean Crete? They're both touching the passenger side looks like it isn't, it's just shiny making it look like you can see under


----------



## CAT 245ME

snowremoval4les;1652983 said:


> I'm new to the v plows, what do you mean Crete? They're both touching the passenger side looks like it isn't, it's just shiny making it look like you can see under


He mean's concrete.

If you look at the pic closely, you'll notice your wing extension on the driver side is not touching but the blade wing is. Now on the passenger side your wing extension is touching the concrete but the blade wing is not.Probably just needs to be adjusted a bit. You have lots of time to figure it out.


----------



## cet

CAT 245ME;1653096 said:


> He mean's concrete.
> 
> If you look at the pic closely, you'll notice your wing extension on the driver side is not touching but the blade wing is. Now on the passenger side your wing extension is touching the concrete but the blade wing is not.Probably just needs to be adjusted a bit. You have lots of time to figure it out.


I pretty sure the entire passenger side is touching the ground, not sure on the driver's wing but the lighting is playing tricks with the picture.


----------



## snowremoval4les

cet;1653099 said:


> I pretty sure the entire passenger side is touching the ground, not sure on the driver's wing but the lighting is playing tricks with the picture.


Yeah the lighting is definitely screwing with the picture. I'll have to take a look next time it's on.



CAT 245ME;1653096 said:


> He mean's concrete.
> 
> If you look at the pic closely, you'll notice your wing extension on the driver side is not touching but the blade wing is. Now on the passenger side your wing extension is touching the concrete but the blade wing is not.Probably just needs to be adjusted a bit. You have lots of time to figure it out.


Yeah the lighting is definitely screwing with the picture. I'll have to take a look next time it's on.


----------



## jbell36

durafish;1649433 said:


> Yea you see fisher all over. Few more years and boss will be a big player. The prices and quality is better then new fishers. But for most of us will keep fishers as switching over is too much $$.


i never understood that...boss is huge here and mostly what we use, will be buying one more if not two more this season...absolutely love them...i don't understand why fisher is the main brand out east, not to start a debate that has been argued over and over again, but i can't figure out why anyone would ever buy a chain over direct lift cylinder, especially brand new...if boss is entering that market it's only a matter of time until they take over, trust me...very quick and built very strong, but the best part is how reliable they are...we have only had a one problem, a busted hose or two


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

Short chain a boss if the lift pump goes out... or if the main hose lets go. If youre in the middle of an account in the middle of the night youre screwed if you dont have another hose with you. And the tools. Thats why i would have have a chain lift system. Not trying to start an argument. Its give and take. I like western. You like boss. The Earth keeps going around.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

jbell36;1654189 said:


> i never understood that...boss is huge here and mostly what we use, will be buying one more if not two more this season...absolutely love them...i don't understand why fisher is the main brand out east, not to start a debate that has been argued over and over again, but i can't figure out why anyone would ever buy a chain over direct lift cylinder, especially brand new...if boss is entering that market it's only a matter of time until they take over, trust me...very quick and built very strong, but the best part is how reliable they are...we have only had a one problem, a busted hose or two


I have 3 chain lift and one direct lift plow, and I would take one of the chain lift each and every day.


----------



## Jguck25

2006Sierra1500;1654218 said:


> I have 3 chain lift and one direct lift plow, and I would take one of the chain lift each and every day.


I agree. I've had a total of two boss plows and 3 fisher plows, and im not sure if its due to the chain lift or just the design difference between fisher and boss, but my 9.5 Xv stacks and lifts significantly higher than my boss 9'2. the only thing i dont like about the chain lift is getting the chain juuust right so you can lift all the way but still have enough float to keep the blade on the ground over inclines


----------



## miderbier

*2013 F-350 Boss VXT*

I will get some better pictures when I get everything cleaned up...


----------



## jimv

95 dodge ram 2500 cummins 8ft Curtis


----------



## jbell36

miderbier;1654347 said:


> I will get some better pictures when I get everything cleaned up...


that's beautiful...i have a truck very similar to yours, only it's a 2008...i will soon have the same plow...i'm thinking 8.2 poly vxt with wings...was thinking steel at first, but will prob go with poly...plus the wings are poly to begin with


----------



## Jguck25

miderbier;1654347 said:


> I will get some better pictures when I get everything cleaned up...


Gorgeous truck. That is just what I want, the 6.7 Seems to be a beast of a motor,I'm sure that truck will be a pleasure to plow with


----------



## Nozzleman

miderbier;1654347 said:


> I will get some better pictures when I get everything cleaned up...


Plasti dip on rims?


----------



## BlueRam2500

Nice truck Mid! I'm going to have some parts painted to match pretty soon. Looks clean all one color.


----------



## Roper7

*New plow, new to chasing snow around bank parking lots.*

Looking forward to some snow.


----------



## BUFF

Roper7;1654608 said:


> Looking forward to some snow.


That's quite the buggy, any plans to put doors on it?


----------



## Roper7

Yes, I already have the heater in it, and the doors are next. And then I believe I have it set up pretty good for the smaller cut up parking lots with obstacles. At least I hope so.


----------



## Snoviper

*My new Sno-Way 29HD on Ram 2500HD*

My first plow, Sno-Way 29HD 8ft mounted on my 2012 Ram 2500HD.


----------



## BUFF

Roper7;1654659 said:


> Yes, I already have the heater in it, and the doors are next. And then I believe I have it set up pretty good for the smaller cut up parking lots with obstacles. At least I hope so.


Sounds like all you're missing now is snow and maybe a spreader to slip into the bed.
Are you going to trailer it or test your luck......... I don't understand why Colorado won't allow us to license UTV's or ATV's like Wyoming, Utah and South Dakota does.

You guys get much snow over there?


----------



## 04hd

The best driveway machine ive ever seen right there!!! very nice!!!!


----------



## Roper7

Before I submitted any proposals, or even ordered the plow, I spoke with our local PD. they told me if I was helping clean up businesses in town, and use adequate safety lights, that they would not bother me. That was key, because it would be a pain to trailer around in town. However, I can drive this into my stock trailer, and transport it to my job sites, which are not in town (construction).
As for the spreader, I think I am leaning towards the Boss TGS600. 
The snow fall here really varies. Some years we hardly get any at all. And others, we get quite a bit. Judging by our weather here as of late, I think that we are going to have a pretty wet winter.


----------



## BUFF

Roper7;1654787 said:


> Judging by our weather here as of late, I think that we are going to have a pretty wet winter.


We are about due for a good winter, it's been since 06 for the Front Range.


----------



## hardwoodcd

Roper7;1654787 said:


> Before I submitted any proposals, or even ordered the plow, I spoke with our local PD. they told me if I was helping clean up businesses in town, and use adequate safety lights, that they would not bother me. That was key, because it would be a pain to trailer around in town. However, I can drive this into my stock trailer, and transport it to my job sites, which are not in town (construction).
> As for the spreader, I think I am leaning towards the Boss TGS600.
> The snow fall here really varies. Some years we hardly get any at all. And others, we get quite a bit. Judging by our weather here as of late, I think that we are going to have a pretty wet winter.


I have 2 utv's set up with the boss vxt and boss tgs600. It's a good combo. I chose the tgs600 over the salt dogg vbox so I could still have the bed available.


----------



## miderbier

Nozzleman;1654552 said:


> Plasti dip on rims?


I color matched everything but the wheels...Yes Black Plasti on those


----------



## Night_Sailor




----------



## kampfitt

72 Chevy 3/4 ton , Curtis Plow, Ez-Dumper Dump Box , Dual Batt installed , 2 1/2" Lift , 285/75/16 tires
I plow my Place , Dad's place and our church. Old Girl Does A Good Job!


----------



## Triton2286

kampfitt;1656903 said:


> 72 Chevy 3/4 ton , Curtis Plow, Ez-Dumper Dump Box , Dual Batt installed , 2 1/2" Lift , 285/75/16 tires
> I plow my Place , Dad's place and our church. Old Girl Does A Good Job!


Wow...talk about a clean truck.


----------



## plowman1984

Snoviper;1654663 said:


> My first plow, Sno-Way 29HD 8ft mounted on my 2012 Ram 2500HD.


Very nice setup! I'm looking into a 29R myself


----------



## cwby_ram

kampfitt;1656903 said:


> 72 Chevy 3/4 ton , Curtis Plow, Ez-Dumper Dump Box , Dual Batt installed , 2 1/2" Lift , 285/75/16 tires
> I plow my Place , Dad's place and our church. Old Girl Does A Good Job!


Nice rig! Love those old Chevy's.


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

Got my new plow this weekend. Thanks Pat! Now i just need to adjust the angle of the A-frame! Truck drops one inch. No weight in the bed either. 9.6ft SS MVP.


----------



## mossman381

DuramaxLML-42;1657230 said:


> Got my new plow this weekend. Thanks Pat! Now i just need to adjust the angle of the A-frame! Truck drops one inch. No weight in the bed either. 9.6ft SS MVP.


What's the total width with the wings?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

mossman381;1657249 said:


> What's the total width with the wings?


10-6.....looking good Luke. Can't wait the extras you have planned for it.


----------



## Fourbycb

I think the Blade say's it all


----------



## DIRISHMAN

DuramaxLML-42;1657230 said:


> Got my new plow this weekend. Thanks Pat! Now i just need to adjust the angle of the A-frame! Truck drops one inch. No weight in the bed either. 9.6ft SS MVP.


Very nice Lucas have fun this season


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

1olddogtwo;1657250 said:


> 10-6.....looking good Luke. Can't wait the extras you have planned for it.





DIRISHMAN;1657283 said:


> Very nice Lucas have fun this season


Thanks guys! I will do my best to make as many events as i can. Ordering some lights for the plow. Pat, i might do reverse lighting, just not in the bumper. bull dog lighting makes some great products.

http://www.bulldogledlighting.com/


----------



## IA Farmer

DuramaxLML-42;1657230 said:


> Got my new plow this weekend. Thanks Pat! Now i just need to adjust the angle of the A-frame! Truck drops one inch. No weight in the bed either. 9.6ft SS MVP.


Great looking setup. Did you get your other plow sold?


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

RAM_ON97;1657475 said:


> Great looking setup. Did you get your other plow sold?


There are some people looking at it. Alot of low ballers... My neighbor might be buying a new truck so theres another to add to the list.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Should sell the 8' off the 06 and put the MVP on the 06


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

2006Sierra1500;1657613 said:


> Should sell the 8' off the 06 and put the MVP on the 06


Those trucks are in the past. I wish i had that kinda fleet! I should put in there that they are gone....


----------



## kmamark2000

Here is my 2000 Dodge Ram 2500 HD plow truck. I designed and made the graphics myself along with my dad. If you want something like this, I can make some for you.


----------



## JustJeff

Mine. Just had the plow installed yesterday.


----------



## KIVALO

Just got my plow out of storage and ready for winter!

EDIT: Why wont my photo load?


----------



## KIVALO

OK, now it worked! My plow rig, 2007 F-150 & and 2012 Western HTS.


----------



## 05_F-150

My 05 f-150 with western midweight


----------



## TGS Inc.

*New baby!*

Just got it yesterday...Lettering next week.


----------



## snowremoval4les

KIVALO;1659097 said:


> OK, now it worked! My plow rig, 2007 F-150 & and 2012 Western HTS.





05_F-150;1659250 said:


> My 05 f-150 with western midweight


Good looking trucks. Only thing your missing is a BOSS!


----------



## plowman1984

BearsFan;1616246 said:


>


How do you like your Sno-way plow?


----------



## Triton2286

05_F-150;1659250 said:


> My 05 f-150 with western midweight


Great trim color. I almost bought an F350 like it.


----------



## kg26

*Curb side appeal?*

Just saw this on the side of the road.


----------



## EJMLAWNINC28

*snowdogg HD80*

hope it works good.


----------



## cpsnowremoval

Getting my 99 ready for the season.


----------



## cpsnowremoval

My 99 in summer mode


----------



## jonnyb76

*Baby Rig*

Here is my baby plow rig


----------



## cet

jonnyb76;1662954 said:


> Here is my baby plow rig


I would like one of those for sidewalks.


----------



## mercer_me

jonnyb76;1662954 said:


> Here is my baby plow rig


Nice looking Tacoma and nice MM1. How does it do plowing?


----------



## jonnyb76

I used to to two condo buildings with it.
Now it's just my driveway rig (being a real home owner now).
My push plates a bit rotten but hopefully a coworker or his friend can weld it up nice.
It does everything I've asked of it!
Not as good back draging as i'd like.
I love it though!Thumbs Up
If i ever get extra cash i'm gonna stick timbrens on it.payup
I plan on keeping it till it won't get a sticker.
And i was one of the ones who got a brand new frame!!!

If i ever win powerball i'll get a UNIMOG with a SnoThrower up front


----------



## MPG

mattpiotrowski;1548626 said:


> Here is my 1986 GMC 2500.


wow had the same truck (flip flop the colors) when i was growing up right down to the Case plate. young n dumb i rolled it 2X that thing went thru everything i put it thru. if you decide to sell let me know


----------



## Duramaxallison0

2012 Ram Laramie Longhorn Cummins 6.7L Boss 9'2" Poly VXT


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

that is my dream truck! sweet rig!


----------



## MPG

*Try this again*

hope this upload works


----------



## heman

*new truck*

just got my new truck, 2013 gmc 3500 duramax, blizzard 8511 plow, 5-6 lift, custom rims, fender flares, flashing light everywhere, amps steps, amp tailgate step, LED lights in tools boxes, back rack, 4 LED backup lights, 2 LED 10" lights on snowplow light bar and lots more.


----------



## durafish

Sick truck, but those tires.....


----------



## heman

here is a youtube when i got it home.


----------



## heman

i wanted to keep them on the smaller side so it's not so tall and i think these tire are better in the snow then the bigger off road tires.


----------



## Maleko

heman;1666161 said:


> just got my new truck, 2013 gmc 3500 duramax, blizzard 8511 plow, 5-6 lift, custom rims, fender flares, flashing light everywhere, amps steps, amp tailgate step, LED lights in tools boxes, back rack, 4 LED backup lights, 2 LED 10" lights on snowplow light bar and lots more.


Very nice. I'm a light freak as well. 
What kind of forward led lights are those next to the plow lights..
I wanna see a vid of those and the light they throw please...


----------



## heman

they were to bright for the video i had to turn them off, they are ridged ind. marine grade, don't know if there is a difference but i plow alot of street so it can't hurt. 

yea, i like lights with all the street we plow people seem like they never see you. so they say.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Need 35'' BFG A/Ts...great in snow and they give a nice aggressive look. Sweet truck otherwise. Is it ok to drool?


----------



## SnowFakers

Meyer drive pro 6'8" on my 98 ranger.


----------



## BUFF

SnowFakers;1666503 said:


> Meyer drive pro 6'8" on my 98 ranger.


Nice driveway rig


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Heck nice sidewalk rig


----------



## snowish10

heman;1666173 said:


> i wanted to keep them on the smaller side so it's not so tall and i think these tire are better in the snow then the bigger off road tires.


Are those lights on the inside plow guide sticks???


----------



## BUFF

DIRISHMAN;1666539 said:


> Heck nice sidewalk rig


That must be a mighty big sidewalk....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

BUFF;1666561 said:


> That must be a mighty big sidewalk....


Ya I know was just kidding:laughing:


----------



## Whiffyspark

oldbluehairhemi;1665790 said:


> that is my dream truck! sweet rig!


You got somewhere to plow this year? I got some lots down past pf


----------



## SnowFakers

BUFF;1666516 said:


> Nice driveway rig


Thank you, I hope it does alright with this being my first year plowing.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SnowFakers;1666599 said:


> Thank you, I hope it does alright with this being my first year plowing.


Couple if pounds of ballast in bed and youll be good to go.truck looks like it supports the weight pretty well


----------



## SnowFakers

DIRISHMAN;1666606 said:


> Couple if pounds of ballast in bed and youll be good to go.truck looks like it supports the weight pretty well


Front end barely squats. I plan on putting about 225-250 right up against the tailgate along with a single and dual stage blower. Did I also mention im building my own wooden flatbed for this beast


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SnowFakers;1666842 said:


> Front end barely squats. I plan on putting about 225-250 right up against the tailgate along with a single and dual stage blower. Did I also mention im building my own wooden flatbed for this beast


Nice cant wait to see pics of the flat bed


----------



## nicks_xj

snowish10;1666541 said:


> Are those lights on the inside plow guide sticks???


Yes they are http://www.streetrodelectrics.com/categories/Lighted-Plow-Markers/


----------



## chachi1984

here's a pic of one of the plows i build wings for. the plow was already yellow when we got it so just matched the paint.
thanks to mossman381 for the idea


----------



## mossman381

chachi1984;1669063 said:


> here's a pic of one of the plows i build wings for. the plow was already yellow when we got it so just matched the paint.
> thanks to mossman381 for the idea


You are welcome. I can't believe how much more snow I can push with my wings. I would never run another plow without a set of wings.


----------



## chachi1984

hopefully they do the job,sure makes the plow alot bigger


----------



## jasonz

*one of my rigs*

05 f750 with a C7
10 western heavyweight


----------



## SnowFakers

jasonz;1669306 said:


> 05 f750 with a C7
> 10 western heavyweight


Sweet truck. What are you mainly plowing with this rig?


----------



## jasonz

SnowFakers;1669333 said:


> Sweet truck. What are you mainly plowing with this rig?


A couple big wide open lots like 3 acre +


----------



## xgiovannix12

jasonz;1669348 said:


> A couple big wide open lots like 3 acre +


How do you like the nighthawk conversions.


----------



## jasonz

xgiovannix12;1669441 said:


> How do you like the nighthawk conversions.


Great I swapped all my unimounts over to three wire setups with the new lights


----------



## xgiovannix12

jasonz;1669689 said:


> Great I swapped all my unimounts over to three wire setups with the new lights


big difference between the older and the news?


----------



## jasonz

xgiovannix12;1669692 said:


> big difference between the older and the news?


Yeah the beam pattern is much better


----------



## Snoviper

*Lake Effect*

We had a little bit of lake effect snow here in Syracuse yesterday. Got to try out the new plow.


----------



## ramair2k

2013 Silverado 1500 LT Crew Cab
Fisher HT Plow
(my bad for the crappy pics.)


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Looks good


----------



## BUFF

ramair2k;1670256 said:


> 2013 Silverado 1500 LT Crew Cab
> Fisher HT Plow
> (my bad for the crappy pics.)


A little young to be driving aren't you.........:laughing:


----------



## plowman1984

Snoviper;1669730 said:


> We had a little bit of lake effect snow here in Syracuse yesterday. Got to try out the new plow.


How do you like it?


----------



## ramair2k

BUFF;1670382 said:


> A little young to be driving aren't you.........:laughing:


Yes he is! That's my 5, soon to be 6 year old son. He has a blast operating the plow. Could sit there for hours making it go up-down-L-R. LOL kid is too funny


----------



## BUFF

ramair2k;1670644 said:


> Yes he is! That's my 5, soon to be 6 year old son. He has a blast operating the plow. Could sit there for hours making it go up-down-L-R. LOL kid is too funny


Hope you take him with, mine loved it.


----------



## ramair2k

BUFF;1670702 said:


> Hope you take him with, mine loved it.


Yes, always!


----------



## mercer_me

The 1995 Ford L9000 wheeler that I'm going to be driving this Winter. It's an old Maine DOT truck painted blue and silver and the previous owner put his own plow and wing set up on and put a Down East sander in the back.


----------



## BUFF

Took the old Meyer off and put a DXT on. Wings are back ordered and deflector should be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## K5Man91

Main plow truck-
1996 Ford F-350 XLT 5.8L 351 Windsor, Automatic, 35 inch BFG Mud Terrains, no rust, I am the second owner. I use a Minute Mount 1 Hydraulic, belt driven, 8 foot plow with this truck.


----------



## BUFF

K5Man91;1671045 said:


> Main plow truck-
> 1996 Ford F-350 XLT 5.8L 351 Windsor, Automatic, 35 inch BFG Mud Terrains, no rust, I am the second owner. I use a Minute Mount 1 Hydraulic, belt driven, 8 foot plow with this truck.


Nice and cleanThumbs Up


----------



## K5Man91

Thank you Thumbs Up


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Very nice looking ride you got there.


----------



## K5Man91

Thanks Dogplow


----------



## K5Man91

You guys have some tips on how to keep it this clean through winter? I would like it to stay as clean as possible.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Pre treat the frame with a lubricant of some kind such as FF or whatever you guys use up there. Take it to the car wash and wash all that salt off whenever you can. 


That's what I do.. and it stays pretty clean. In the spring, I powerwash everything, repaint / de-rust where necessary, derust the body cavities, and clean it up good. It's just a matter of maintenance.... AFAIK


----------



## BUFF

K5Man91;1671133 said:


> You guys have some tips on how to keep it this clean through winter? I would like it to stay as clean as possible.


Don't drive it......or wash,wash,wash after everytime it the roads are crappy and park inside so it dry's


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

K5Man91;1671133 said:


> You guys have some tips on how to keep it this clean through winter? I would like it to stay as clean as possible.


FWIW,

From what i understand is that your rockers (or lack there of) are notorious for rotting out.... just like my entire truck:realmad:

I would pull the body plugs out of the cab and shoot rust converter in anywhere I could get the spray into. Replace the plugs. If you have areas that can't be accessed, you can drill holes the size of standard plugs and do the same exact thing. Just buy the plugs first so you are guaranteed the right size holes to drill.

I do this to my truck once a year and it's makes a big difference. I also pulled the carpet out and now have rubber mats. When moisture gets underneath, I pull the mats, wipe it down and allow it to dry. As Buff said, moisture is a problem as well as keeping that salt off of the vulnerable surfaces.

I do my upper cab areas through the rear cargo lamp, and the sun visors.


----------



## BUFF

Dogplow Dodge;1671157 said:


> FWIW,
> 
> From what i understand is that your rockers (or lack there of) are notorious for rotting out.... just like my entire truck:realmad:
> 
> I would pull the body plugs out of the cab and shoot rust converter in anywhere I could get the spray into. Replace the plugs. If you have areas that can't be accessed, you can drill holes the size of standard plugs and do the same exact thing. Just buy the plugs first so you are guaranteed the right size holes to drill.
> 
> I do this to my truck once a year and it's makes a big difference. I also pulled the carpet out and now have rubber mats. When moisture gets underneath, I pull the mats, wipe it down and allow it to dry. As Buff said, moisture is a problem as well as keeping that salt off of the vulnerable surfaces.
> 
> I do my upper cab areas through the rear cargo lamp, and the sun visors.


Man oh man you eastern guys go through great lengths to keep stuff from rotting.

I've seen truck washes that blast the undercarriage to help with getting the crud, I'd have to think they'd be popular back there.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

BUFF;1671166 said:


> Man oh man you eastern guys go through great lengths to keep stuff from rotting.
> 
> .


Well, no not really. I'm just really weird, and NO ONE I know does this...


----------



## BUFF

Dogplow Dodge;1671169 said:


> Well, no not really. I'm just really weird, and NO ONE I know does this...


You drive a 92 that is clean in the rustbelt, the only thing weird is why do you stay........:laughing:


----------



## razr777

I had too lol !!!


----------



## BUFF

razr777;1671183 said:


> I had too lol !!!


Sweet plow, you work for the county........


----------



## jasonz

BUFF;1671195 said:


> Sweet plow, you work for the county........


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## DieselSlug

K5Man91;1671045 said:


> Main plow truck-
> 1996 Ford F-350 XLT 5.8L 351 Windsor, Automatic, 35 inch BFG Mud Terrains, no rust, I am the second owner. I use a Minute Mount 1 Hydraulic, belt driven, 8 foot plow with this truck.


Real clean truck!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

BUFF;1671176 said:


> You drive a 92 that is clean in the rustbelt, the only thing weird is why do you stay........:laughing:


If I was single, I wouldn't.

My ball and chain is the ONLY thing keeping me here.


----------



## BUFF

Dogplow Dodge;1671288 said:


> If I was single, I wouldn't.
> 
> My ball and chain is the ONLY thing keeping me here.


Torch, Plasma Cutter, Hot Saw......or stop putting rust converter on the chain and it'll rust.


----------



## yamahatim

2013 F-150 5.0 V8 with a new Snoway 26 series plow.


----------



## xgiovannix12




----------



## 2006Sierra1500

What tires?


----------



## xgiovannix12

BFG Commercial terrains


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

xgiovannix12;1671971 said:


> BFG Commercial terrains


Thats what I thought lol thats what I run on my 99. Great snow tire, but they're kinda loud on-road.


----------



## xgiovannix12

I like them my self they work really well.


----------



## V_Scapes

EJMLAWNINC28;1662642 said:


> hope it works good.


Might want to be careful with a grill like that. A buddy of mine had something similar on a silverado and the grill totally iced up one night driving upstate and the truck started to overheat.


----------



## mossman381

xgiovannix12;1671974 said:


> I like them my self they work really well.


How much snow did you get?


----------



## xgiovannix12

about 4 inches of wet stuff. Enough to set my triggers.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Nice to see good luck to you guys this year.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

I already posted in my new plow thread but here goes a few more. 
07 Powerstroke 8'6" Xtreme-V. Picked it up this season.


----------



## Jim'48

*My snow "toys past and present"*

My first "modern rig" a 1990 Ford 2120 Diesel, purchased in 1990 without cab or plow.


----------



## Jim'48

My first "modern rig" a 1990 Ford 2120 Diesel, purchased in 1990 without cab or plow.


----------



## Jguck25

07PSDCREW;1672099 said:


> I already posted in my new plow thread but here goes a few more.
> 07 Powerstroke 8'6" Xtreme-V. Picked it up this season.


i love the truck, thats my favorite body style, 05-07 superduties, and then my favorite configuration, crew cab short bed. but youre gonna want wings on that plow.. the 8.2 or 8.5 v plows suck for doing anything with turns or wide open, too short of the length and width of the truck. a set of wings on that plow would be perfect!

edit: is that a protech rack? cant really tell with the pictures on my phone but i just got one for my 05 and i love it.


----------



## xgiovannix12




----------



## 07PSDCREW

Jguck25;1672928 said:


> i love the truck, thats my favorite body style, 05-07 superduties, and then my favorite configuration, crew cab short bed. but youre gonna want wings on that plow.. the 8.2 or 8.5 v plows suck for doing anything with turns or wide open, too short of the length and width of the truck. a set of wings on that plow would be perfect!
> 
> edit: is that a protech rack? cant really tell with the pictures on my phone but i just got one for my 05 and i love it.


Thanks for the compliments! Yes it is a Pro-tech.. I added 3/4" LEDS to the sides. I've bee thinking about wings but they honestly wouldn't really help me. I have mostly long narrow drives and a motel parking lot. I may have a few more lots this year so ill figure it out then. I'm sure it wouldn't hurt to have them though..

Pro-tech with 55 gal tank/toolbox


----------



## DIRISHMAN

07PSDCREW;1672099 said:


> I already posted in my new plow thread but here goes a few more.
> 07 Powerstroke 8'6" Xtreme-V. Picked it up this season.


I love your truck.I just bought a 2006 f250 xlt 5.4 supercab 4x4 pics to follow soon cant wait to pick up next week


----------



## Grizzleyadam

2013 2500HD with VX85. We will certainly see


----------



## Polar beard

1998 Chevy 2500HD with Boss Power V


----------



## pennsylvaniaboy

chachi1984;1669063 said:


> here's a pic of one of the plows i build wings for. the plow was already yellow when we got it so just matched the paint.
> thanks to mossman381 for the idea


Any close up pics?


----------



## Moss Man

Polar beard;1673658 said:


> 1998 Chevy 2500HD with Boss Power V


Nice looking rig! I owned a couple just like that, damn good trucks IMO.Thumbs Up


----------



## Polar beard

Moss Man;1674604 said:


> Nice looking rig! I owned a couple just like that, damn good trucks IMO.Thumbs Up


Thanks Moss Man ! 85,000 original miles and its lived its whole life in Michigan....Without getting cancer!


----------



## Tomaser

*a new rig*

another of our plow trucks, a brand new dodge ram 3500 and a blizzard power plow 8611lp.


----------



## dynogt16

*Concepts*

Our first plow.


----------



## Zrxpilot

[URL=http://s360.photobucket.com/user/rmillercwi/media/truck.jpg.html]


----------



## mossman381

Zrxpilot;1674991 said:


> [URL=http://s360.photobucket.com/user/rmillercwi/media/truck.jpg.html]


You need to turn up your T-bars a bit. Front is really low. Must be dragging when you pick the plow up.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

mossman381;1675032 said:


> You need to turn up your T-bars a bit. Front is really low. Must be dragging when you pick the plow up.


His front end looks like my 04, factory settings but damn is that ass up there.


----------



## BUFF

2006Sierra1500;1675059 said:


> damn is that ass up there.


Like a cat in season......


----------



## dynogt16

2006Sierra1500;1675059 said:


> His front end looks like my 04, factory settings but damn is that ass up there.


Our 05 sits down with blade up. Didn't know blades were that heavy.lol


----------



## Zrxpilot

Actually I made it that way. Has Timbrens, gusset plates, did 5 turns on the torsion bars. Missed the rake I had before and added 2" blocks in the back. Might be a little much but it settles down quite a bit with 800 lbs of sand in the back.

Front end drops a 1/2" when the plow is raised.


----------



## mossman381

Zrxpilot;1675079 said:


> Actually I made it that way. Has Timbrens, gusset plates, did 5 turns on the torsion bars. Missed the rake I had before and added 2" blocks in the back. Might be a little much but it settles down quite a bit with 800 lbs of sand in the back.
> 
> Front end drops a 1/2" when the plow is raised.


I am not a fan of that much rake but if it works for you that is all that matters.


----------



## Willman940

Zrxpilot;1674991 said:


> [URL=http://s360.photobucket.com/user/rmillercwi/media/truck.jpg.html]


Got more pics of your garage, that looks cool with the rock like that.


----------



## chachi1984

pennsylvaniaboy;1674599 said:


> Any close up pics?


----------



## chachi1984

mossman381;1675111 said:


> I am not a fan of that much rake but if it works for you that is all that matters.


I added an extra heavy duty spring in the rear from a spring shop, to help with the sag in the rear when my 8ft salter is in the back.
it looks OK when the salter is on the truck but in the summer the rake can be a little too much, prob will turn the bars up a bit


----------



## wils5150

*my rig*

04 with 82,000. just starting to rust over drivers side rear wheel well. Plow blade getting a bit thin too lol


----------



## jimv

about time I put a pic in here 1995 dodge ram 2500 cummins 8ft Curtis plow


----------



## skorum03

My new to me this year 2001 Ford f250 PSD


----------



## aquinod

*my 1/2ton sierra*

heres my 2007 sierra with 7.5 fisher. I got plow for 300 and cut out all metal but the frame and redid it. I think it looks decent!


----------



## Sawboy

2007 F350, 6.0, Old Dog installed Wide-out


----------



## res201cue

couple pics of my work truck.


----------



## mercer_me

res201cue;1677867 said:


> couple pics of my work truck.


Nice Volvo. I used to plow with a Volvo for Maine DOT. It was a pretty good plow truck.


----------



## res201cue

mercer_me;1677908 said:


> Nice Volvo. I used to plow with a Volvo for Maine DOT. It was a pretty good plow truck.


I like it in the summer I run the mack in the middle but its not nearly as plush as the volvo lol.


----------



## mossman381

More pics and videos in my 02 Dually thread


----------



## 07PSDCREW

mossman381;1679071 said:


> More pics and videos in my 02 Dually thread


That last pic makes her butt look big..lol


----------



## cocco78

Work in progress, 1984 M1008A1, Meyer 7.5", and E47, I made the mount.


----------



## BUFF

cocco78;1679130 said:


> Work in progress, 1984 M1008A1, Meyer 7.5", and E47, I made the mount.


Wow a Meyer guy in Bossland, way to go against the grain…….Thumbs Up


----------



## Ndb87

heres my set up. By day i run a powder coating shop, comes in nice when you have an old cruddy lookin blade. Only paid $100 for the board and a frame, few bucks at the sandblaster and i called in a favor with a customer to make a cut edge out of tough tool steel.

color looks a bit off bc the blade is spankin new and the truck is dirty


----------



## Triton2286

Ndb87;1679182 said:


> heres my set up.


That is a beautiful truck man! Thumbs Up


----------



## Ndb87

Triton2286;1679189 said:


> That is a beautiful truck man! Thumbs Up


thank you!


----------



## mossman381

cocco78;1679130 said:


> Work in progress, 1984 M1008A1, Meyer 7.5", and E47, I made the mount.


Neat old rig. I saw a 60's suburban with an original plow on it for sale the other day. It was pretty cheap but rusty. If I had money to blow it would have made a cool project.


----------



## mossman381

07PSDCREW;1679078 said:


> That last pic makes her butt look big..lol


My truck is a he and yes he is a big boy


----------



## Triton2286

mossman381;1679211 said:


> My truck is a he and yes he is a big boy


HAHAHAHAHAHA He was checking out a guys ass hahahahaah


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Triton2286;1679239 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA He was checking out a guys ass hahahahaah


Ohhh geeze... Thanks for the ribbing...!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Ndb87;1679195 said:


> thank you!


Good looking old cheby there. What's the wire sticking out the window for ?


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Dogplow Dodge;1679479 said:


> Good looking old cheby there. What's the wire sticking out the window for ?


That looks to be a reflection of his whip antenna mounted on the bed..... I could be wrong though.


----------



## Triton2286

07PSDCREW;1679503 said:


> That looks to be a reflection of his whip antenna mounted on the bed..... I could be wrong though.


Definitely a wire. You can see it go across the side of the cab before you see it in the window.

I figured it was the wire for the stove beacon on the roof but if it is we shouldn't see it on the side of the window.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Triton2286;1679505 said:


> Definitely a wire. You can see it go across the side of the cab before you see it in the window.
> 
> I figured it was the wire for the stove beacon on the roof but if it is we shouldn't see it on the side of the window.


CB Wire.........or a reflection


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Seems to be a silly place to have a wire come out of the cab....at the top of the window accross the door jamb. Seems it would hinder opening and closing the door. It dosent reflect off the top of the door because its curved. We will just have to wait till the poster of the pic replies.


----------



## KIVALO

Ndb87;1679182 said:



> heres my set up. By day i run a powder coating shop, comes in nice when you have an old cruddy lookin blade. Only paid $100 for the board and a frame, few bucks at the sandblaster and i called in a favor with a customer to make a cut edge out of tough tool steel.]


Sharp looking set up, the color matching looks sweet, man!


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Thats definitely the reflection of the antenna.


----------



## Ndb87

Dogplow Dodge;1679479 said:


> Good looking old cheby there. What's the wire sticking out the window for ?


That's the reflection of the whip. All my wires run in through a body plug under the truck. I pride myself with the wiring I do....no hillbilly wire routing or butt connectors on this thing.


----------



## Ndb87

KIVALO;1679832 said:


> Sharp looking set up, the color matching looks sweet, man!


Thank you!


----------



## SnowFakers

Got to push some slush.


----------



## TMLGC

Ndb87;1680190 said:


> That's the reflection of the whip. All my wires run in through a body plug under the truck. I pride myself with the wiring I do....no hillbilly wire routing or butt connectors on this thing.


I love that style of truck what year and mileage?


----------



## Ndb87

TMLGC;1680224 said:


> I love that style of truck what year and mileage?


98 k3500. 454 with 162k on the ticker. Runs like a champ, never had the motor opened up. Been out of state with me quite a few times


----------



## Triton2286

Ndb87;1680190 said:


> That's the reflection of the whip. All my wires run in through a body plug under the truck. I pride myself with the wiring I do....no hillbilly wire routing or butt connectors on this thing.


You have to admit it does look like its a wire lol.


----------



## Ndb87

Triton2286;1680336 said:


> You have to admit it does look like its a wire lol.


Haha I suppose it does, truck just got buffed the other day, even when its dirty is shines!


----------



## mossman381

Ndb87;1680255 said:


> 98 k3500. 454 with 162k on the ticker. Runs like a champ, never had the motor opened up. Been out of state with me quite a few times


I had a 2000 k3500 srw with a 454 that I bought new. That is one of the trucks I wish I would have kept. It had a plow on from day one.


----------



## jimtz23

*my first plow truck*











xysport


----------



## Boris02

Boris's 02 with a 8 1/2 Snow Dogg V plow. https://scontent-a-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/p480x480/1485120_10201103245972428_1927827460_n.jpg


----------



## lawnboy2121

Here is a summer pic I hang it upside down to dry it after washing


----------



## jimtz23

Plowing one of my commercial accounts.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

lawnboy2121;1680755 said:


> Here is a summer pic I hang it upside down to dry it after washing


Damn Ozzies !

flush the toilet, it goes backwards direction. Hang the truck upside down to dry....

What next ?

Ozzy flushing the toilet ????


----------



## Mr.Plow King

2007 GMG Sierra 2500HD Duramax/Allison 6 speed SnowDogg VXF85


----------



## xgiovannix12

Truck next to a buddys tractor


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

xgiovannix12;1682568 said:


> Truck next to a buddys tractor


What year is your chevy ? I like that body style, as I used to work for a company that had a few of them to work the home building sites when we were building developments. The crews of guys from south of arizona would beat the living daylights out of those trucks, and those 305's or 350s would last forever no matter what abuse the trucks went through.... Hitting boulders, tree stumps, garage door openings... you name it, and they hit it.


----------



## xgiovannix12

Dogplow Dodge;1682767 said:


> What year is your chevy ? I like that body style, as I used to work for a company that had a few of them to work the home building sites when we were building developments. The crews of guys from south of arizona would beat the living daylights out of those trucks, and those 305's or 350s would last forever no matter what abuse the trucks went through.... Hitting boulders, tree stumps, garage door openings... you name it, and they hit it.


Its a 92. I Like older trucks my self. I wouldnt mind having a 3500 dually with either a 6.5 or 6.6 duramax tho


----------



## dhow

*Boss utv v plow*

Just finished install need to do light kit. We have storm on way can't wait


----------



## conard

*New plow*

F250 with new mvp plus


----------



## petepablo06

*some of our machines*

only some of our machines all other machines are on site will get pics of them later on have 3 more plow trucks and a peterbilt 10 wheeler with a 8 yrd torwel sander let me know what you think


----------



## petepablo06

*backhoe*

http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=130442&stc=1&d=1386980354
doing work


----------



## mossman381

3M is an excellent company. They don't make a bad product


----------



## petepablo06

*3m*

yea they are a good account we do 3 of there properties


----------



## FF/P215

Petepablo06, nice fleet, I like the consistency with the trucks and plows, real professional in my opinion..


----------



## Ryank

I just picked up the 2010 6.4 12 days ago, i'm gonna try and piece a plow together for it this year, but i'm really not sure its gonna happen. It will probably have the fisher push plates on this winter and the wiring for the v-blade but doubtful a blade will make it on the truck. those things aren't cheap!! but they do last a long time.


----------



## Fordman2011

my 1991 chevy 2500 flatbed. as you can see, no snow...so I got some free time


----------



## bigred17

*My truck and plow*

2006 f350 6.0 with a 2011 snowdogg. Like the dogg so far!


----------



## graycenphil

Liberty with a Snowbear:


----------



## joepetrilli

Fordman2011;1684613 said:


> my 1991 chevy 2500 flatbed. as you can see, no snow...so I got some free time


Hey Ford Man I just plowed streets with my 2011 ford for15 hours straight! Manholes wake me up real quick!


----------



## TKLAWN

Nice jeep!


----------



## graycenphil

Thanks. The Snowbear worked pretty well on there. It moves a lot slower and pushes less snow than my old Dodge, but it sure is comfortable, and a lot more maneuverable. The worst part is dropping the blade - you can't just let it go. You have to winch it down, and it's kind of annoying. Not a big deal, just not as nice.


----------



## BossPlowMaster

graycenphil;1685050 said:


> Liberty with a Snowbear:


How do you like that snowbear? what size is it? how much can you push?


----------



## graycenphil

It isn't perfect, and it isn't a regular hydraulic plow. Mine is 82", the narrowest one they sell. I picked that size because I figured it would put the least strain on the Liberty. The plow weighs less, and you won't be pushing as much snow.

I plowed last night with about 7 or 8 inches on the ground and it was fine, but I probably wouldn't want to push a lot more than that.

It goes on and off the vehicle fast. You put a 2" front hitch adapter on, then slide the plow into that. It only takes a few minutes, and is pretty easy because it is light enough to move it around easily.

You have to get out and manually angle it; I just didn't move it nearly as much as I would otherwise. The winch is kind of annoying because it is slower than a hydraulic, and you have to winch it down too - can't just drop it.

But I'm not complaining. It did a nice job on my driveways and, the Jeep is very pleasant to drive and it only cost a little over $1,000, brand new, plus the front hitch. It's not a conventional plow, but I would recommend it for light duty use.


----------



## Fordman2011

joepetrilli;1685103 said:


> Hey Ford Man I just plowed streets with my 2011 ford for15 hours straight! Manholes wake me up real quick!


Manholes: natures coffee for snow plowers 
They always scare the hell out of me! Even if I know where they are they still scare me! I feel like they move right after I figure out where they are


----------



## cet

Fordman2011;1684613 said:


> my 1991 chevy 2500 flatbed. as you can see, no snow...so I got some free time


I like the flat deck, I think that makes for a great plow truck.


----------



## xgiovannix12

Mine at home after a day of plowing


----------



## BC Handyman

xgiovannix12;1685692 said:


> Mine at home after a day of plowing


you got a big yard there Xgio, is that your land?


----------



## xgiovannix12

BC Handyman;1685734 said:


> you got a big yard there Xgio, is that your land?


sure is. I plan on building a shop behind the trucks. might go with a 32 w x 24 L x 12 h


----------



## minnesnoooowta

Nice machines man


----------



## BUFF

xgiovannix12;1685782 said:


> sure is. I plan on building a shop behind the trucks. might go with a 32 w x 24 L x 12 h


Go at least 40'x60' and a 14' wall if you want to put a lift in.


----------



## xgiovannix12

well 40 x 60 is way to big for me. I was going to put a lift But yea I do agree with the 14 ft high walls.


----------



## mossman381

xgiovannix12;1685860 said:


> well 40 x 60 is way to big for me. I was going to put a lift But yea I do agree with the 14 ft high walls.


Everybody says that until you start working in it. Then no matter how big you went the shop is still to small


----------



## xgiovannix12

mossman381;1685862 said:


> Everybody says that until you start working in it. Then no matter how big you went the shop is still to small


True enough LOl Well that size was in my budget .


----------



## mossman381

xgiovannix12;1685866 said:


> True enough LOl Well that size was in my budget .


That is all you can do is build the biggest you can afford


----------



## xgiovannix12

mossman381;1685873 said:


> That is all you can do is build what you can afford


yup As long as I keep dry /warm and work comfortable Im happy.


----------



## 90plow

Our shop is 24' deep. Go bigger! Go at least 30 deep if you have plows and salters.


----------



## Fordman2011

cet;1685667 said:


> I like the flat deck, I think that makes for a great plow truck.


It really does! It makes unloading and loading much easier. Only downfall is having stuff fall off of it.... Like a walk behind salt spreader and proceed to watch it get ran over by another plow truck...


----------



## BUFF

xgiovannix12;1685866 said:


> True enough LOl Well that size was in my budget .


Wow, it's like I'm reading a post from someone looking for a pickup......:laughing::laughing::laughing:

I went 40X60 and wish it was 50X100, whatever you end up going with made sure you have provisions to increase the size.


----------



## xgiovannix12

Hey im no seed


----------



## BUFF

xgiovannix12;1686035 said:


> Hey im no seed


Thank God, as it is one sucks up too much bandwidth....


----------



## xgiovannix12

BUFF;1686064 said:


> Thank God, as it is one sucks up too much bandwidth....


Lol best post I read all night


----------



## Chineau

*Vintage iron*

My 1989 F-250 with Arctic plow and spreader.


----------



## BUFF

Chineau;1686082 said:


> My 1989 F-250 with Arctic plow and spreader.


She has plenty of life in her, it just takes PM's.


----------



## Nozzleman

My 2010 Ram with Fisher 8' MM2.


----------



## dhow

Nozzleman;1688043 said:


> My 2010 Ram with Fisher 8' MM2.


Hey nice rig


----------



## unhcp

dhow;1688062 said:


> Hey nice rig


Shiny rig!!!


----------



## SnowFakers

Wow that is clean


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Chineau;1686082 said:


> My 1989 F-250 with Arctic plow and spreader.


I love those OBS Fords. To me, a truck looks really "tough" when it's square bodied.... I know it's silly, but truck / brick... both are hard and can go through a plate glass window really easily....


----------



## 2012F350

My truck. Mounts for the MM2 just went on today along with wiring. I hope to have the valve body issue on the plow figured out tomorrow so I can get back to plowing. 2012 F-350 Powerstroke.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Please tell me when those tires wear out your putting bigger ones on


----------



## Triton2286

2012F350;1688280 said:


> My truck. Mounts for the MM2 just went on today along with wiring. I hope to have the valve body issue on the plow figured out tomorrow so I can get back to plowing. 2012 F-350 Powerstroke.


Great looking truck


----------



## 2012F350

2006Sierra1500;1688283 said:


> Please tell me when those tires wear out your putting bigger ones on


Yeah I would like to. I bought it used in April and it had the pocket flares on it. It has 20,000 miles on it now so only 20,000 miles left to go before tires, lol. I have put 4,000 miles on it since April.



Triton2286;1688284 said:


> Great looking truck


Thanks. I hope to have pictures of it tomorrow with the plow on and in the snow. It's won't be so clean.


----------



## crazyboy




----------



## FF/P215

Nozzleman, nice looking rig! Quick question, paint, powder coat, or bed-linered Pro-Tech?


----------



## Nozzleman

FF/P215;1689454 said:


> Nozzleman, nice looking rig! Quick question, paint, powder coat, or bed-linered Pro-Tech?


The rack is powder coated. I bought it from Pro-Tech that way.


----------



## FF/P215

I wish I knew that was an option when I bought mine, for now I'll keep searching for a quality powder-coater in Western Mass. Love the sig by-the-way, stay sage!

2012F350- Nice looking truck, good luck with it this winter!


----------



## kmamark2000

Don't know where to post videos but here is my Youtube video from plowing last weekend.


----------



## Triton2286

Kind of boring when you reused several shots...


----------



## kmamark2000

Triton2286;1691716 said:


> Kind of boring when you reused several shots...


I didnt mean to use the same shots over. I will have to look over it and make changes. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## hagenf1

new to website. All dressed up with no where to go. These are 2 meyer 10' highway plows bought for $125 from NCDOT surplus and fitted to various tractors over the years. If it snows this year, I won't know how to act, probably go out in Tshirt and shorts. The advantage here is that most people have to back up to make another pass. This way, you can make another pass without even turning around. Tractor is 65 hp.


----------



## forkicks

Just a couple of quick shots of my trucks.


----------



## xgiovannix12

forkicks;1692609 said:


> Just a couple of quick shots of my trucks.


Nice I like that dually.

What kind of setup is on the other truck. Does not seem to have headgear .


----------



## forkicks

Thank you, The set up on the other truck is just a lite weight snow bear set up with a back blade attachment that I use also. That truck is set up specifically for being as lite as possible for some of the driveways that I do. And the back blade is great for the circular curving driveways. I had to adapt to the conditions. No need for the head gear as to the fact that I can carry that blade down low enough to use the head lights on the truck. No extra wiring.


----------



## kg26

Northland;366559 said:


> Heres my main rig.


what a clean beauty.


----------



## UniqueTouch

*f250 and dodge*

Finally got my plow mount on my ford,and got all the wiring done. Felt nice to do it all myself and not have to rely on someone else. Took a couple days longer to get the bumper brackets and finally fabricated my own after shipping problems. but happy non the less.


----------



## Mark13

Couple shots of my truck.
2006 Chevy 2500HD. Duramax/Allison. Boss 9.2 Poly V and SnowEx 8500.


----------



## BUFF

Mark13;1696359 said:


> Couple shots of my truck.
> 2006 Chevy 2500HD. Duramax/Allison. Boss 9.2 Poly V and SnowEx 8500.


Truck has a nice stance.Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark13

BUFF;1696373 said:


> Truck has a nice stance.Thumbs Up


Thanks Man. Come spring you may get to see it in person if I come for a vacation in the mountains. I have to hop to get in it which is fine until it gets slippery out xysport

It's on a 4-6" Cognito lift set at 4". Torsion Bars are cranked down less then factory, CV shafts sit straight from the diff to the hub. Factory bump stops even, no timbrens. Rear is a 2.5" block with factory springs and Airlift airbags. 
Top picture I was low on salt, bottom picture was with the spreader totally full.


----------



## BUFF

Mark13;1696381 said:


> Thanks Man. I didn't plan it out to well since I'm not overly tall at 5'8". I have to hop to get in it which is fine until it gets slippery out xysport
> 
> It's on a 4-6" Cognito lift set at 4". Torsion Bars are cranked down less then factory, CV shafts sit straight from the diff to the hub. Factory bump stops even, no timbrens. Rear is a 2.5" block with factory springs and Airlift airbags.
> Top picture I was low on salt, bottom picture was with the spreader totally full.


Being 6'8" I lift trucks to make it easier to get into.....lol


----------



## Mark13

BUFF;1696384 said:


> Being 6'8" I lift trucks to make it easier to get into.....lol


I used to have step bars on it which helped some. It looks cool and I get a lot of compliments on it and I love how it looks, but I don't think I'd do it again. It makes everything a pita for me. In and out of the cab, getting stuff in/out of my toolbox or bed, when my transfer tank is in I have to climb in the bed to grab the nozzle and get the hose from between the tank and toolbox and put it back, hooking up my gooseneck is a complete exercise routine, etc. I'm looking forward to a flatbed if I keep this truck, it'll make some things much easier.


----------



## neals49

Pushed my first small snow, My setup is for home use, family (all rural) and have one commercial lot... Keeping it easy on the me and the truck.

94 low mileage 60k K1500 1 ton torsion bars and timbrens in the rear. 
BOSS 8.2 Power-V, and 28" snow blower.








[/URL]
Untitled by neals49, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]
2013-10-27 14.04.20 by neals49, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]
2013-10-27 14.05.34 by neals49, on Flickr[/IMG]

May put on some wings, but will push this season see how it goes.

This forum was a wealth of information to help me choise what best suited my needs. Thanks TO ALL for your vast information and seasoned truths.

Neal,


----------



## mercer_me

neals49;1697612 said:


> Pushed my first small snow, My setup is for home use, family (all rural) and have one commercial lot... Keeping it easy on the me and the truck.
> 
> 94 low mileage 60k K1500 1 ton torsion bars and timbrens in the rear.
> BOSS 8.2 Power-V, and 28" snow blower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> Untitled by neals49, on Flickr[/IMG]May put on some wings, but will push this season see how it goes.
> 
> This forum was a wealth of information to help me choose what best suited my needs. Thanks TO ALL for your vast information and seasoned truths.
> 
> Neal,


That is a wicked clean 1994. I envy you, that is a sweet truck.


----------



## neals49

Thanks, My Grandfather bought it new... Always garaged, He has bee gone now over 10 years. Will probably be one of the nicest treated Snow trucks around ... Plan on having this truck a long time.

Neal,


----------



## Sawboy

mercer_me;1697745 said:


> That is a wicked clean 1994. I envy you, that is a sweet truck.


Agreed. Beautiful truck. I'm a Ford guy, but that body style Chevy is flat awesome.


----------



## Triton2286

Loved those trucks but have always hated the stock wheels lol


----------



## IA Farmer

Had a nice little white Christmas snow on Sunday.


----------



## Nozzleman

neals49;1697767 said:


> Thanks, My Grandfather bought it new... Always garaged, He has bee gone now over 10 years. Will probably be one of the nicest treated Snow trucks around ... Plan on having this truck a long time.
> 
> Neal,


Nice truck for going on 20 years old. I personally wouldn't plow with it only because of the family connection and how nice the truck is overall. But that's just me.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

RAM_ON97;1697844 said:


> Had a nice little white Christmas snow on Sunday.


That a sweet looking Ford .love the color. What kinda vee you have on it.looks good


----------



## pdreibels

Hey Guys new to the site...still trying to work my way through these 266 pgs of pics! lovin every minute of it. Here's a few pics of my 04 F250


----------



## 04hd

2012F350;1688280 said:


> My truck. Mounts for the MM2 just went on today along with wiring. I hope to have the valve body issue on the plow figured out tomorrow so I can get back to plowing. 2012 F-350 Powerstroke.


 This right here is one amazing looking truck. Not a ford guy but man I would park that in my garage!!! I saw a truck almost an exact match to this in white and didn't care for it but black is real nice! How are you liking the 6.7?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

DIRISHMAN;1698898 said:


> That a sweet looking Ford .love the color. What kinda vee you have on it.looks good


What kind of V? You can't tell thats a Western? Come on buddy!!!!!


----------



## dieseld

Pushin 2 Please;1699417 said:


> What kind of V? You can't tell thats a Western? Come on buddy!!!!!


I was thinking the same thing. Rookies.


----------



## MatthewG

Where in the Lehigh Valley? Welcome


----------



## KevinClark

pdreibels;1699029 said:


> Hey Guys new to the site...still trying to work my way through these 266 pgs of pics! lovin every minute of it. Here's a few pics of my 04 F250


Nice truck. Welcome to the site. Glad to have you!


----------



## 04trd

*The new toy*

Well in Cleveland ohio it was sunny and about 50 so I decided to detail the new 2013 gmc 2500hd with a new snowdogg hd80. Wash,clay bar and waxed it up and detailed the inside even though it doesn't get dirty at all. I'm very anal about my stuff. Gotta stay clean unless it bothers me. I was shocked how dirty white gets little rust spots were all over her


----------



## 04trd

Back rack with strobe and back up lights


----------



## 04trd

And the inside all squeaky clean


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Either that truck is lifted or those tires are too damn small


----------



## 04trd

Eh what's one more!


----------



## 04trd

2006Sierra1500;1700008 said:


> Either that truck is lifted or those tires are too damn small


Ya it's got a 2.5 inch leveling kit on it. The stock Chevys sit really low in the front from the factory. I thought about leaving it but my plow mounts were 5 inches off the ground so I had to lift it up. Now I'm waiting for those tires to wear down to get some bigger ones Thumbs Up I've only got 1000 miles on it so I've got a while


----------



## BUFF

04trd;1700007 said:


> And the inside all squeaky clean


You missed a few spots.......:laughing::laughing:


----------



## 04trd

Man tough crowd lol ok ok buff wins I didn't armor all the pedals that's a bad combination.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Could have at least scraped the pedals off :laughing: Its a great looking rig though, good luck with it.


----------



## BUFF

04trd;1700020 said:


> Man tough crowd lol ok ok buff wins I didn't armor all the pedals that's a bad combination.


Yep tough crowd and everyone's a critic........


----------



## 04trd

Pedals are clean just dust from my boots gettin in to move it


----------



## BUFF

04trd;1700017 said:


> Ya it's got a 2.5 inch leveling kit on it. The stock Chevys sit really low in the front from the factory. I thought about leaving it but my plow mounts were 5 inches off the ground so I had to lift it up. Now I'm waiting for those tires to wear down to get some bigger ones Thumbs Up I've only got 1000 miles on it so I've got a while


When you put taller rubber on it don't forget to adjust the mount to maintain plow geometry, you know the story......


----------



## 04trd

Actually just found that out on another thread on PS. My new plows cutting edges were wearing funny so I asked the question and found out that the dealer installed the mount way too high. It was all the was on the top of the bracket. But today after the detail I got it all fixed and made sure the a frame is parallel with the ground.


----------



## BUFF

04trd;1700038 said:


> Actually just found that out on another thread on PS. My new plows cutting edges were wearing funny so I asked the question and found out that the dealer installed the mount way too high. It was all the was on the top of the bracket. But today after the detail I got it all fixed and made sure the a frame is parallel with the ground.


Yes I was the guy that mentioned it sounded like the geometry was off. Lol


----------



## 04trd

lol well thanks your the man!


----------



## tmcmurran

My 2001 Jeep Cherokee Limited after finishing clearing up at our cottage in Western Labrador.


----------



## stg454

Here is my 2013 F350 ready for the first storm. Still have to mount my mini justice and put my new LED hideaways in. Of course had to wash it before the storm!


----------



## jasonz

stg454;1700090 said:


> Here is my 2013 F350 ready for the first storm. Still have to mount my mini justice and put my new LED hideaways in. Of course had to wash it before the storm!


Nice truck!


----------



## Banksy

tmcmurran;1700081 said:


>


I hope you don't sleep walk while having that door to nowhere! :laughing:

Beautiful property!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1699417 said:


> What kind of V? You can't tell thats a Western.
> 
> Sorry didnt have my glasses on and didnt see the red head gear or MVP on snow defelector left.. side...No not a rookie just blind with out my glasses


----------



## Banksy

DIRISHMAN;1700135 said:


> Sorry dont look Red looks like SS so maybe a Fisher? or a Dog look at the snow foil at top of plow.?


It's a Western with SS skins.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Banksy;1700140 said:


> It's a Western with SS skins.


Thank you Banks.you have a nice new year great plowin


----------



## Banksy

DIRISHMAN;1700158 said:


> Thank you Banks.you have a nice new year great plowin


You too, Bud! Pouring rain here all day today. If it was only 25 degrees colder.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Banksy;1700110 said:


> I hope you don't sleep walk while having that door to nowhere! :laughing:
> 
> Beautiful property!


No Worries if he does sleep walk, as he's just going to land in a nice soft pile of snow on either side of the steps....after bouncing off of them.

Truly beautiful view, I agreeThumbs Up

Especially since it originally looked like this..



Awesome dog, BTW


----------



## Banksy

A little place like that is truly heaven on earth.


----------



## tmcmurran

Banksy;1700110 said:


> I hope you don't sleep walk while having that door to nowhere! :laughing:
> 
> Beautiful property!


Deck is not going on till next summer, for now it makes for a great bathroom  Just open the door and let 'er rip. As long as no one is at the downstairs door, now that could be a little messy xysport


----------



## UniqueTouch

*Western Snow Plow Mid Weight 7.6ft*

Is western the heaviest of the snow plows? Is it true that meyers is a good 300 lbs lighter for the same length? any info on this would be greatly helpful. I have a dodge 1500 with a 7.6ft heavy duty plow with the four springs unimount and on my 2003 ford f250 has an ultramount with the 7.6ft mid weight. I love these plows so reliable. Have used meyers when i used to work for the county but always had some little problem each season unlike the westerns, but if the weight difference is that significant might consider making the switch just to be easier on the front end. Thanks guys appreciate the help. Also i am in Monmouth County, If anyone needs help or is looking for work message me your cell phone number. Thanks


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Your 7'6'' Midweight weighs in at 540 pounds. A 7'6'' Meyer Drive Pro is heavier, and not as heavy-duty as the Western. If anything that Midweight is too small for the SD, I'd have at least an 8' straight blade on it.


----------



## Mark13

2006Sierra1500;1700503 said:


> I'd have at least an 9' straight blade on it.


FIFY 

I'd ditch the mid weight though, you'll have that thing folded up on the front of a superduty after a couple good hits. Sell it while you can to someone with a smaller truck and pick up a pro plus plow that is an 8' or better.


----------



## Triton2286

Mark13;1701155 said:


> FIFY
> 
> I'd ditch the mid weight though, you'll have that thing folded up on the front of a superduty after a couple good hits. Sell it while you can to someone with a smaller truck and pick up a pro plus plow that is an 8' or better.


What about me? Western says the biggest plow I should put on my truck is a mid weight. lol


----------



## Mark13

Triton2286;1701167 said:


> What about me? Western says the biggest plow I should put on my truck is a mid weight. lol


I'm going to use the plow match and see what I get.

Western says 7.6 mid weight or mid weight poly 
Boss says I can't have a plow


----------



## Triton2286

Mark13;1701275 said:


> I'm going to use the plow match and see what I get.
> 
> Western says 7.6 mid weight or mid weight poly
> Boss says I can't have a plow


Yea I know same thing. Our trucks are pretty much even I think.

You've got the 4670 FGAWR?

I wonder what it would say if I could tell it that I have no passengers and I weigh 130lbs hahah


----------



## Mark13

Triton2286;1701304 said:


> Yea I know same thing. Our trucks are pretty much even I think.
> 
> You've got the 4670 FGAWR?
> 
> I wonder what it would say if I could tell it that I have no passengers and I weigh 130lbs hahah


I'm not sure what FGAWR I have, I tried it with both on Western's site, Boss only had 4800 available. 
Mine's an ec/lb, duramax/allison. I'd go find out but it's across the yard in the shop and it's 2* out, I don't care enough to go look lol

I've weighed my truck on the digital scale at the farm and as I daily drove the truck (no plow, nothing extra in the cab or bed, transfer tank empty,etc) I was something like 200lbs shy of the FGAWR. Total weight was 8400lbs. With the transfer tank full I was a few hundred pounds over. With my v plow, extra junk in the cab, transfer tank full, pallet of calc chloride (56, 50lb bags) and my tailgate spreader I was usually 13-14k with around 6k on the front end I think it was.

This winter it's a vbox spreader and no transfer tank, fully loaded with dry rock salt I was 13,400, I didn't weigh axles individually.


----------



## rob_cook2001

8400 sounds very heavy for an extended cab long box.. my 2012 dodge crew cab dually only weighs 8300lbs. If I am not mistaken my friends gm crew cab dually is only 7900.


----------



## Triton2286

Yea sounds off to me too. I have a friend with the same truck as Marks and he said his weighed in at a little under 7K.

I haven't had a chance to weigh mine.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

You've gotta remember...this is Mark's truck. its not exactly...empty.


----------



## Mark13

rob_cook2001;1702102 said:


> 8400 sounds very heavy for an extended cab long box.. my 2012 dodge crew cab dually only weighs 8300lbs. If I am not mistaken my friends gm crew cab dually is only 7900.





Triton2286;1702108 said:


> Yea sounds off to me too. I have a friend with the same truck as Marks and he said his weighed in at a little under 7K.
> 
> I haven't had a chance to weigh mine.


A friend has a truck that is a 99% match to mine (different color and 1/2 model year newer). His truck was stock aside from different wheels and tires and it was right around 7k on the same scale.

Added into the empty weight of my truck is quite a bit of stuff.
4-6" lift, rear airbags & compressor, beefed up plow mount, gooseneck, Class V 2.5" hitch, full toolbox, 100 gallon L tank & pump, backrack with a light bar, AirDog lift pump, tcase brace, etc along with probably 100ish lbs of random stuff unaccounted for. Sure some stuff only weighs 2 or 3 pounds but it all adds up.

Both were weighed on the same scale, digital read out (20lb increments) and it's tested and certified every year.

Last time I weighed my truck was with my gooseneck hooked up. Truck was as described above with 40-50 gallons of fuel in the transfer tank. Truck and trailer were 18,750lbs. There was nothing on the trailer and nothing in the bed of my truck.


----------



## ServiceOnSite

Mark13;1701316 said:


> This winter it's a vbox spreader and no transfer tank, fully loaded with dry rock salt I was 13,400, I didn't weigh axles individually.


2 Tons over loaded on a 3/4ton truck?? Thats insane. You might as well have another truck strapped to the top of your truck. Thats the whole reason we have DOT check points and saftey laws, because of people like you who do this **** to their trucks. I have almost the twin to your truck and its kept in the best condition. I would never do this EVER. You posted about how much stuff you did to the truck and not one thing helped make it safer. I really hope you get stopped one day and smarten up before you hurt someone else.


----------



## Whiffyspark

I'm sure he has farm plates. 

I guess every body should start trailering their vbox around.


----------



## Deerewashed

ServiceOnSite;1702483 said:


> 2 Tons over loaded on a 3/4ton truck?? Thats insane. You might as well have another truck strapped to the top of your truck. Thats the whole reason we have DOT check points and saftey laws, because of people like you who do this **** to their trucks. I have almost the twin to your truck and its kept in the best condition. I would never do this EVER. You posted about how much stuff you did to the truck and not one thing helped make it safer. I really hope you get stopped one day and smarten up before you hurt someone else.


you obviously dont know what you are talking about. i can guarantee you his truck runs better than yours does, tows better and safer than yours does, and stops, starts, and accelerates just as well, if not better than your truck.


----------



## ServiceOnSite

Deerewashed;1702789 said:


> you obviously dont know what you are talking about. i can guarantee you his truck runs better than yours does, tows better and safer than yours does, and stops, starts, and accelerates just as well, if not better than your truck.


And you gather all that info to make that statement based on what? The internet? Because hes a farmer who hauls things in his pickup?
Remind me again how making your truck more powerful helps it tow better, when it slams into the back of a car because its over loaded and now takes longer to stop. Remind me again how a 3/4 ton truck that runs around at the weight of a 4500 is just as safe because, he put air bags on it??? 
Some people here are really misguided on things and all it takes is to watch one of your friends get hurt or crushed or killed because of someone who thought that they were cool with all the power ad ons and could tow a house down but not stop worth a dam. Or have a tire blow out due to the weight and roll a dozen times before landing into someones house.

What do you think on med duty truck they have huge brakes, and springs and oh yea another tire in the rear thats all weighted for that truck.
Do they even make a pick up truck tire to support that kind of weight? My E rated tires are good for 3400lbs. Thats 13600lbs total over all. So again tell how safe that truck is when i rear tire blows out while hes driving down the road at 17,000lbs.

You wanna drive on a farm and pound the piss out of your truck that great. I dont care. But when i have to share the road with you and my family with someone who is more that double the maximum allowed yea that when i start to get pissed.


----------



## Mark13

Funny you should say that, I saw this thread had some new comments while loading my truck with salt for tonights event.






Glad I'm a long way from Buffalo!


----------



## BUFF

Mark13;1703121 said:


> Glad I'm a long way from Buffalo!


Yeah you want to stay away from Buffalo, they're real dangerous animals but very tasty.Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark13

BUFF;1703162 said:


> Yeah you want to stay away from Buffalo, they're real dangerous animals but very tasty.Thumbs Up


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## 07PSDCREW

I could spit out a number and it would mean nothing...so I snapped a pic of the slip from the scale at the local truck stop. 10,180 lbs. My rig, half tank, full 60 gallon aux tank, 8'6" xtreme-v and myself in the seat during the last snowstorm.










I know the truck itself is 8900 lbs with no plow but I can't remember the fuel amounts... The 8900 came from the scrap yard AFTER dumping a bunch of batteries. 
I also have a slip from weighing my rig with my fifth wheel, total there was 17,650


----------



## BUFF

07PSDCREW;1703315 said:


> I could spit out a number and it would mean nothing...so I snapped a pic of the slip from the scale at the local truck stop. 10,180 lbs. My rig, half tank, full 60 gallon aux tank, 8'6" xtreme-v and myself in the seat during the last snowstorm.


I think someone needs to go on a diet........


----------



## 07PSDCREW

BUFF;1703320 said:


> I think someone needs to go on a diet........


Not sure I get what your saying here?? Elaborate?


----------



## mossman381

That guy must crap himself when he sees an 80,000lbs semi coming his way.


----------



## BUFF

07PSDCREW;1703325 said:


> Not sure I get what your saying here?? Elaborate?


It was an attempt at humor, but apparently wasn't picked up on.


----------



## Triton2286

BUFF;1703331 said:


> It was an attempt at humor, but apparently wasn't picked up on.


I got it no problem. I thought it was quite obvious.


----------



## xgiovannix12

I think he said your fat


----------



## 07PSDCREW

I suck at reading into sarcasm.... Sorry. I get it now. I thought you were giving advice of some sort... Durr. Btw I'm 240. Chunky not fat...lol.


----------



## Triton2286

07PSDCREW;1703338 said:


> I suck at reading into sarcasm.... Sorry. I get it now. I thought you were giving advice of some sort... Durr. Btw I'm 240. Chunky not fat...lol.


Actually giving us the weight doesn't confirm you being chunky over fat. You could be 5'6 240 which would indeed be fat  lol


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Triton2286;1703339 said:


> Actually giving us the weight doesn't confirm you being chunky over fat. You could be 5'6 240 which would indeed be fat  lol


Geeze.. Tough crowd...lol Ok then..6ft tall 240lbs.


----------



## chachi1984

Mark13;1701275 said:


> I'm going to use the plow match and see what I get.
> 
> Western says 7.6 mid weight or mid weight poly
> Boss says I can't have a plow


i think it because his 2500 has an 8.1 weights a lot more than a 6.0


----------



## BUFF

07PSDCREW;1703340 said:


> Geeze.. Tough crowd...lol Ok then..6ft tall 240lbs.


Well I have you beat, I'm 6'8" and 285#


----------



## xgiovannix12

6 ft 110lbs here They called me toothpick back in high school


----------



## Triton2286

God I would loose by such a significant amount.


----------



## Boris02

Why would you advertise almost every piece of equipment you have on a truck site? I can see your trucks, but the rest??


----------



## Mark13

mossman381;1703329 said:


> That guy must crap himself when he sees an 80,000lbs semi coming his way.


Only 80,000lbs?! Thumbs Up



chachi1984;1703346 said:


> i think it because his 2500 has an 8.1 weights a lot more than a 6.0


My truck is diesel. 6.6 Duramax.


----------



## Triton2286

8.1L Dry Weight: 727lbs

6.6L Dry Weight 835lbs

Both Approximate weights.


----------



## Diesel Dan

mossman381;1703329 said:


> That guy must crap himself when he sees an 80,000lbs semi coming his way.


My rigs are legal for 86k. They never leave the field under 90Thumbs Up


----------



## mossman381

Mark13;1703733 said:


> Only 80,000lbs?! Thumbs Up


Not sure what they run over where he is at but figured that was a safe number 



Diesel Dan;1703788 said:


> My rigs are legal for 86k. They never leave the field under 90Thumbs Up


We only need 80k for our moss but the loggers around here I know are way over that.


----------



## xgiovannix12

mossman381;1704138 said:


> Not sure what they run over where he is at but figured that was a safe number
> 
> We only need 80k for our moss but the loggers around I know are way over that.


Loggers are number one for getting over weight fines


----------



## Mark13

xgiovannix12;1704141 said:


> Loggers are number one for getting over weight fines


I'd believe it.

I would say livestock transport as well, but they gotta catch them guys first!


----------



## 04hd

^^^ (Livestock) More than you'd ever imagine.


----------



## Nritland

*2008*

Hey guys new to the site wanted to say high. Included a picture of my 2008 2500HD with my new Fisher XV2. It was a Christmas present to myself.


----------



## Mark13

04hd;1704505 said:


> ^^^ (Livestock) More than you'd ever imagine.


Need a faster truck!


----------



## tyreese27

My 2011 chevy silverado 1500 with a meyer drive pro 6'8


----------



## unhcp

Nritland;1704789 said:


> Hey guys new to the site wanted to say high. Included a picture of my 2008 2500HD with my new Fisher XV2. It was a Christmas present to myself.


Nice setup good luck this winter


----------



## JSutter101

07 Nissan Frontier
Snowdogg MD75


----------



## 04hd

Well not so much the pulled over part as the over weight part!!!


----------



## 04hd

Nritland;1704789 said:


> Hey guys new to the site wanted to say high. Included a picture of my 2008 2500HD with my new Fisher XV2. It was a Christmas present to myself.


IF I were to get a new rig this would be my color only in a reg cab! I like the stainless plow on the front as well! Very nice Thumbs Up


----------



## pitrack




----------



## Mitragorz

Just got my truck lettered yesterday:

http://i.imgur.com/7OIOzF5.jpg










She's not much. Yes, the rear hubcap is missing but it's in the cab. I leave it off to remind me to buy a new lugnut, bc it's missing one.

Of course, after I put a dress on this hog, my real job called and I had to fly down to FL until Sunday. Because of the storm, they wanted to leave a day early. I didn't even get the plow hooked up. Luckily I've got people to pick up my accounts. Sunny FL is nice, but I'd rather be back home moving snow!


----------



## SnowGuy73

pitrack;1705704 said:


>


That looks mean as hell!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Mitragorz;1705922 said:


> Just got my truck lettered yesterday:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/7OIOzF5.jpg


I'd lose that lightbar, those things are power suckers!


----------



## pitrack

SnowGuy73;1705926 said:


> That looks mean as hell!


Thanks man!


----------



## Mitragorz

I love the retro look of a big ol' lightbar! But to be honest, I just use the hideaways themselves most of the time. I do mostly driveways, and that lightbar is overkill more often than not. In fact, it's probably always overkill, lol. But I picked it up for $75, so the price was right.

Someday I'll pick up an LED, but I've got other priorities. For example, I just got a call from my father saying that the 4LO doesn't work. Thumbs Up


----------



## BlackBirdWS.6

Some pictures from the last couple storms.


----------



## Mitragorz

Holy HDR!


----------



## Mark13

pitrack;1705704 said:


>


How long do you walk around the parking lot for looking for your truck only to remember it's the complete opposite of the last one? Looks great!



Mitragorz;1706060 said:


> Holy HDR!


That last one is hard on the eyes.


----------



## cwby_ram

BlackBirdWS.6;1706054 said:


> Some pictures from the last couple storms.


Very cool pictures!



pitrack;1705704 said:


>


That is an awesome truck!


----------



## ServiceOnSite

BlackBirdWS.6;1706054 said:


> Some pictures from the last couple storms.


How did you get that effect on your pictures??? Looks great.


----------



## pitrack

Mark13;1706307 said:


> How long do you walk around the parking lot for looking for your truck only to remember it's the complete opposite of the last one? Looks great!
> 
> That last one is hard on the eyes.


Haha you aren't kidding. It's a whole different animal.

There's some resemblance with the wheels I guess haha.









Thanks guys.


----------



## IA Farmer

pitrack;1706369 said:


> Haha you aren't kidding. It's a whole different animal.
> 
> There's some resemblance with the wheels I guess haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys.


New truck looks great. What year is it? Any engine upgrades?


----------



## pitrack

RAM_ON97;1706586 said:


> New truck looks great. What year is it? Any engine upgrades?


Thanks man. It's a 2012. I did deletes, 5" exhaust with an intake and an H&S programmer.


----------



## mossman381

pitrack;1706369 said:


> Haha you aren't kidding. It's a whole different animal.
> 
> There's some resemblance with the wheels I guess haha.
> Thanks guys.


What happened to the black? And how's the powder coating holding up?


----------



## pitrack

mossman381;1707344 said:


> What happened to the black? And how's the powder coating holding up?


I traded it in in February. I miss that truck though. Plow powder coating is holding up quite well actually. Know anyone that wants to buy it? Haha


----------



## MatthewG

War mode!!!


----------



## mossman381

pitrack;1707582 said:


> I traded it in in February. I miss that truck though. Plow powder coating is holding up quite well actually. Know anyone that wants to buy it? Haha


Yeah I know a guy, but he is far away and low on funds


----------



## chevy wingman

another day in paradise wesport


----------



## advl66

Parked at my fire house just before the storm really started this past week


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

chevy wingman;1708201 said:


> another day in paradise wesport


Dude,

Can you get that thing in a video in action ?????

Today, I saw one of those around here, although it was a Mack Dump. He wasn't paying attention, and started to drift over the double yellow towards me.... and my plow...

Really funny that I wasn't even mad because I couldn't believe we had any of those here, although my wife was pizzed in the passenger seat.

Newest pic, btw


----------



## LopatLT7495

Not a plow truck just my daily ( after work ) driver. Thinking about putting a plow on it for next season though. Sorry the pic is sideways sadly I don't know how to flip it.


----------



## Sprag-O

Hey Guys,
New to the site, figured I'd post my latest setup.

2012 F-250 XL (XL Value/Power/Plow Pkg) - 6.2L, 4wd, 3.73 CCSB. 10k miles. 
Recently equipped with a Fisher 8.5' SS XV2.

I never intended to put a plow on the truck, I'd been using a Zuki LT-F4WD for the last two years. Then we bought the new place (The Compound) and it started getting whooped clearing the 1/4-mile trail to the cabin, not to mention paths around the barn, house etc... After tearing into it once a week since early November I decided an upgrade was in order.

So far I really like the Plow/Controls, and the Mount is fairly painless.


----------



## chevy wingman

I have a youtube video from last winter, on youtube type in snow plow chevy with wing, enjoy. Thanks


----------



## chevy wingman

Dogplow Dodge;1709190 said:


> Dude,
> 
> Can you get that thing in a video in action ?????
> 
> Today, I saw one of those around here, although it was a Mack Dump. He wasn't paying attention, and started to drift over the double yellow towards me.... and my plow...
> 
> Really funny that I wasn't even mad because I couldn't believe we had any of those here, although my wife was pizzed in the passenger seat.
> 
> Newest pic, btw


last winters video


----------



## forkicks

A few more shots on location.


----------



## mercer_me

chevy wingman;1708201 said:


> another day in paradise wesport


Nice looking old GMC. I bet that wing would be the answer for camp roads. I have never used a one ton but, I have one on my Ford L9000 wheeler.


----------



## matt-max

*Most of the truck fleet awaiting snow....*

Washed up after first storm.
Still not all mounted or pictured, but almost all represented.
Just add snow!


----------



## MajorDave

Nritland;1704789 said:


> Hey guys new to the site wanted to say high. Included a picture of my 2008 2500HD with my new Fisher XV2. It was a Christmas present to myself.


Nice and not only did you deserve it - you NEEDED It!


----------



## MajorDave

Photo from the other night! Love plowing at night…


----------



## MajorDave

advl66;1708796 said:


> Parked at my fire house just before the storm really started this past week


PERFECT with the Flag!


----------



## MajorDave

pitrack;1706369 said:


> Haha you aren't kidding. It's a whole different animal.
> 
> There's some resemblance with the wheels I guess haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys.


PitRack - why ya selling it??? I see it on the FOR SALE thread down below? Did I miss something - thought you were loving it!??? Looks sweet...


----------



## The Swede

*Cat 924 and IT18*

Cat 924 and IT18


----------



## The Swede

*Terex TL80 with a Meyer Mate*

Terex TL80 with a Meyer Mate


----------



## weareweird69

Some recent ones of the turd.


----------



## BowTieDmax

*2007 2500hd classic duramax*

Here is what you get when your not really a ford fan but like there f550 chassis. And of course Im all duramax so this is the perfect work truck for me.
2002 f550 chassis that I converted to 2006 axles and coil spring front suspension. I only did coil spring swap because of the awesome turning radius. Other than the frame and axles its all gm. From the duramax Allison to the wiring. It can be taken to any dealer for service. If you open the hood it looks as if were stock.
Im in the process of doing this again but on a 2008 f550 i just picked up. This one will be a new body gm ext cab with a 9 foot aluminum flat bed duramax.


----------



## BowTieDmax

*2007 2500hd D/A Reg Short Bed*

2007 Reg cab SHORT BED LBZ/Allison , BDS 7" lift ,, 33x12.50.20 
EFI live, EGR delet , larger cooler pipes with grid heater delete


----------



## BowTieDmax

*2007 2500hd D/A Reg Short Bed*

sorry cant get the pic to load.


----------



## BowTieDmax

*2007 2500hd D/A Reg Short Bed*

Lets see if my pic loads this time


----------



## weareweird69

Well. That's an interesting setup you made there.


----------



## FSUPERDUTY

BowTieDmax;1713328 said:


> Here is what you get when your not really a ford fan but like there f550 chassis. And of course Im all duramax so this is the perfect work truck for me.
> 2002 f550 chassis that I converted to 2006 axles and coil spring front suspension. I only did coil spring swap because of the awesome turning radius. Other than the frame and axles its all gm. From the duramax Allison to the wiring. It can be taken to any dealer for service. If you open the hood it looks as if were stock.
> Im in the process of doing this again but on a 2008 f550 i just picked up. This one will be a new body gm ext cab with a 9 foot aluminum flat bed duramax.


Bad Ass Maybe someday GM will get the Hint!!!


----------



## weareweird69

Highly doubt that. Lol


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

BowTieDmax;1713328 said:


> Here is what you get when your not really a ford fan but like there f550 chassis. And of course Im all duramax so this is the perfect work truck for me.
> 2002 f550 chassis that I converted to 2006 axles and coil spring front suspension. I only did coil spring swap because of the awesome turning radius. Other than the frame and axles its all gm. From the duramax Allison to the wiring. It can be taken to any dealer for service. If you open the hood it looks as if were stock.
> Im in the process of doing this again but on a 2008 f550 i just picked up. This one will be a new body gm ext cab with a 9 foot aluminum flat bed duramax.


Oh. My. God. I'm speechless. You need to take this to GM with a big sign on it that says "TAKE THE HINT"


----------



## BowTieDmax

*pic*

Here is a pic


----------



## BowTieDmax

*work truck*

I did this truck about three years ago. I haul my D5 dozer, cat 287c skid and my 24g loader. I have a full size blizzard 8611 for this truck. Its just amazing what a great truck this is. I would kill a 3500 chassis for what I put this truck though. 
Just try and put a full size 8611 on a 3500 gm, and at the same time put a 4 yd spreader on the back with a few hundred pounds of bagged salt around it. Then of course hook up the the trailer with the skid to move around.
Ya never really understand the difference of the medium duty chassis till you use one. And of course its just a 2500hd registration. 
I am building another soon for myself and then prolly start building some to sell.


----------



## Dondo

1989 K5 Blazer


----------



## pitrack

Bowtie that is sweet! I've always wanted a 3/4 ton diesel in a regular cab short box just to be a street burner. I'm a Cummins guy but that is awesome man.



MajorDave;1712577 said:


> PitRack - why ya selling it??? I see it on the FOR SALE thread down below? Did I miss something - thought you were loving it!??? Looks sweet...


Was just going to give it a shot, switch it out with a new DXT but will most likely just end up keeping it.


----------



## 04hd

The Swede;1713173 said:


> Cat 924 and IT18


Can you scoop with these plows or are they just v's. If you can scoop these would be the ultimate plow!!!!!


----------



## Triton2286

04hd;1713429 said:


> Can you scoop with these plows or are they just v's. If you can scoop these would be the ultimate plow!!!!!


I'm going to take a guess that they do. Pretty sure there is a pin in the middle and the picture in his second post, the plow on that loader looks like it definitely moves into scoop mode.


----------



## FF/P215

God, if GM made that size 45/5500s they'd make a killing.. Looks nice! Keep those pictures coming!


----------



## chevy wingman

I do plow camp roads, I custom built this truck just for some of the tight and tuff places i have to plow and sand, also perfect setup for many of my driveways too.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

weareweird69;1713181 said:


> Some recent ones of the turd.


Me likey.....


----------



## weareweird69

Thank you. Its a good truck. Just the engine blows.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

weareweird69;1713719 said:


> Thank you. Its a good truck. Just the engine blows.


Make it a Fummins. Your truck years, to me, are the perfect platform for the cross breed that, IMO, is the best out there. I've said it before that I'm going to pick up a nice pre 2004 F350 standard cab and make it the ultimate plow ride. Now that I have a dream, all it takes is money...


----------



## weareweird69

Lol. It'll never get a cummins. Nothing I own will. I like being different lol


----------



## dieseld

Wow what a great day for this thread. Awesome pics today.


----------



## matt-max

BowTie, 
that is a seriously cool piece of work. 
great vision and creation!


----------



## L.R.G




----------



## weareweird69

How's that ranger like the plow?


----------



## The Swede

04hd;1713429 said:


> Can you scoop with these plows or are they just v's. If you can scoop these would be the ultimate plow!!!!!


Yes it can scoop it´s 13,12 fot wide


----------



## L.R.G

weareweird69;1714145 said:


> How's that ranger like the plow?


The truck plows great and good in tight spaces!! No complaints except have to add a trans cooler fan.It got hot the other day and had some issues(should've used a fullsize pick-up on the parking lot)...but we also had 12" of snow that fell.


----------



## BowTieDmax

Thanks for the comments, it would be nice if GM would make a pick up size 4500/5500. I'm just not one to wait for something I need. Lol I did my first Yukon xl duramax conversion in 2007 because I got tied of waiting on GM. And that was a great combo for pulling are camper. The reg cab short bed duramax is another good example of a good truck that gm should make? It would make a great plow truck!


----------



## SnowFakers

Rangers love plows


----------



## chevy wingman

The Chevy-FWD-Walters-Oshkosh givin it hell!!


----------



## Capodosto

*1996 Jeep Cherokee, Meyer TM6.5*

1996 Jeep Cherokee, Meyer TM6.5


----------



## 04trd

The new chevy and new 8 foot dog with wings pushing some snow


----------



## 04trd

And one more. About two feet of snow


----------



## truckitup

2009 GMC 2500HD Western MVP 3 with wings.


----------



## bluecreek70

[/URL][/IMG]
Our warming hut, parts truck and jack of all trades truck. Having the topper on it is great.


----------



## UniqueTouch

LRG that ranger can plow?? Thats crazy I like the idea of it being tiny so you can fit in drive thurs and all that , maybe ill buy one just for doing the residential accounts, what's the max amount you can push if its a wet snow ? Thanks buddy


----------



## 1olddogtwo

updated to newer truck and plow since last posting here.


----------



## UniqueTouch

how do you guys post pics on every reply every time i try and i click insert image it asks for the address of the pic, is there anyway to be able to click it and locate the file in my computer myself or do i have to remember the address where the pic is and do it that way? thanks for your help if you can understand that. lol


----------



## Banksy

Make a photobucket account and post the picture link in the insert image box.


----------



## UniqueTouch

That's like my dodge here , it's only a 1500 def shouldn't been used plowing but believe it or not it's a little beast , once I start clean ups I. March ima get a chevy 2500 see the difference between that and my ford , gonna use the chevy 2500 pulling my heavy ass seal coating trailer especially if I get 10+ a gallon, ill be a pig in you know what!


----------



## Mitragorz

UniqueTouch;1721022 said:


> how do you guys post pics on every reply every time i try and i click insert image it asks for the address of the pic, is there anyway to be able to click it and locate the file in my computer myself or do i have to remember the address where the pic is and do it that way? thanks for your help if you can understand that. lol


This is what I do and I think it's the easiest way.

1) Open up imgur.com in your web browser. 
2) Find the picture on your computer and drag it into the imgur page. Literally, click and hold the image file on your computer, drag it over to the imgur website, and drop it. At that point, all you have to do is click "Start Upload." 
3) It'll upload the image. You'll see a preview of your picture. On the right side of that screen, you'll see a bunch of gibberish... "Image link," "Markdown Link," etc... BBCode is the one you want to copy. 
4) Resize the image (if you need to) by clicking the "Large Thumbnail" link below all the aforementioned gibberish. 
5) Copy the BBcode link and just paste it into the Reply box here at plowsite.

I think that's the easiest way to do it. No signing up, no creating accounts... Just drag the file to the imgur website and you're essentially done.


----------



## UniqueTouch

sweet thank you i appreciate that. was giving me a problem for a while, thanks again

That's like my dodge here , it's only a 1500 def shouldn't been used plowing but believe it or not it's a little beast , once I start clean ups I. March ima get a chevy 2500 see the difference between that and my ford , gonna use the chevy 2500 pulling my heavy ass seal coating trailer especially if I get 10+ a gallon, ill be a pig in you know what!


----------



## The Swede

*Cat 924 with V90 plow*

Cat 924 with V90 plow


----------



## The Swede

*Cat IT28 with sandspreader in the front*

Cat IT28 with sandspreader in the front


----------



## d_charters

*Nice machines everyone.*

Looking at every ones pictures is making me want a real truck too. oh well for now my trucks will have to do. the jimmy pulls a 5x10 with snowblowers.


----------



## CityGuy

The Swede;1721107 said:


> Cat 924 with V90 plow


Nice looking loader.


----------



## mossman381

d_charters;1721315 said:


> Looking at every ones pictures is making me want a real truck too. oh well for now my trucks will have to do. the jimmy pulls a 5x10 with snowblowers.


A REAL truck is a truck that gets the job done. If your trucks get your jobs done then in my book you have REAL trucks.


----------



## mercer_me

The Swede;1721107 said:


> Cat 924 with V90 plow





The Swede;1721109 said:


> Cat IT28 with sandspreader in the front


That V plow looks like it would be the cat's a$$. I have never scene a loader with a sander on it, I bet that works good if you have a sand pile right where you are.


----------



## snowcrazy

BowTieDmax;1714460 said:


> Thanks for the comments, it would be nice if GM would make a pick up size 4500/5500. I'm just not one to wait for something I need. Lol I did my first Yukon xl duramax conversion in 2007 because I got tied of waiting on GM. And that was a great combo for pulling are camper. The reg cab short bed duramax is another good example of a good truck that gm should make? It would make a great plow truck!


Ive been saying it for years that they should still make a regular cab Short bed chevy and ford 2500........ Ultimate plow vehicles in my opinion. I would love a short bed reg cab chevy 2500 with 6.0 gasser........


----------



## BowTieDmax

snowcrazy;1721925 said:


> Ive been saying it for years that they should still make a regular cab Short bed chevy and ford 2500........ Ultimate plow vehicles in my opinion. I would love a short bed reg cab chevy 2500 with 6.0 gasser........


Get the truck and I can make it a short bed for ya! Gm HD truck only please! Lol


----------



## BOSS LAWN

mossman381;1721385 said:


> A REAL truck is a truck that gets the job done. If your trucks get your jobs done then in my book you have REAL trucks.


took the words right out of my mouth



d_charters;1721315 said:


> Looking at every ones pictures is making me want a real truck too. oh well for now my trucks will have to do. the jimmy pulls a 5x10 with snowblowers.


Like moss said above, most a lot of guys don't even have a blade on their truck so your a step ahead. Good looking set up


----------



## Flawless440

Pics of our new truck and bobcat..


----------



## Flawless440

Some more pics


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Nice lookin set up only thing is in my 2cents should have got an Arctic Sectional Box


----------



## forkicks

d_charters;1721315 said:


> Looking at every ones pictures is making me want a real truck too. oh well for now my trucks will have to do. the jimmy pulls a 5x10 with snowblowers.


Yes I would absolutely have to agree with the other quotes as long as what you are using looks clean and professional than you are way ahead of a lot of those that have the newest, Latest, and greatest that just run they're equipment into the ground and replace every couple of years. As long as you do a professional job and you are making money than you are a professional and like mossman said if the truck is making you money than it is a real truck. Looks like you have a nice clean set up that should represent you well. Keep it up.


----------



## UniqueTouch

*flawless*

Flawless very nice . I have a f250 and dodge 1500. Looking to get a chevy 2500 and mason dump since I already have the hook ups and mount for a 2500. How long have ha been in the business? Been in business with family for about 18 years but now going myself, since he wants to retire. Grabbed a couple commercials now, used to stay away but time to expand. How is it in ohio? As cut throat is here? Every day we got 100 new guys who buy a cheap mower and cut lawns with no insurance and now everyone wants to do sealing. Wish they would crack down on non licensed and no insurance getting rediculous here, they're gonna run out of names soon lol, plus 75% do horrible work. Same there? But again beautiful equipment you def know what your doing and well established.


----------



## gjschmidt03

*2013 jeep boss v plow*

Let it snow!


----------



## mercer_me

gjschmidt03;1725102 said:


> Let it snow!
> View attachment 132322
> 
> 
> View attachment 132323


That's a sweet setup. Is that a 7.5' Boss VXT or a 6.5' VXT UTV plow? I can't tell.


----------



## snowremoval4les

gjschmidt03;1725102 said:


> Let it snow!
> View attachment 132322
> 
> 
> View attachment 132323


Where are you located in Nebraska?


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

mercer_me;1725112 said:


> That's a sweet setup. Is that a 7.5' Boss VXT or a 6.5' VXT UTV plow? I can't tell.


Looks like the 6.5' on a Sport-Duty head unit. Or maybe the UTV with the light bar off a Sport Duty, I really don't know Boss plows.


----------



## sytex17

*05 Dodge Ram 3500*

Boss 9'2" VXT Poly blade.


----------



## sytex17

*05 Dodge Ram 3500 Off-Season look*

05 Ram 3500, 35.6" Tires, on 20" Fuel Dune wheels, Magnum rack with dual LED strobes.


----------



## CAT 245ME

Another Mainer with a Boss plow.Thumbs Up


----------



## Sawboy

mossman381;1721385 said:


> A REAL truck is a truck that gets the job done. If your trucks get your jobs done then in my book you have REAL trucks.


Yep! This!! Well said Mossman :salute:Thumbs Up


----------



## 348

*New Plow*

Western 7.5 Midweight installed last week. Installation was horrible but happy with the plow


----------



## 348

*Another Pic*

Another pic


----------



## mercer_me

sytex17;1728041 said:


> 05 Ram 3500, 35.6" Tires, on 20" Fuel Dune wheels, Magnum rack with dual LED strobes.


Where in Maine are you located?



CAT 245ME;1728339 said:


> Another Mainer with a Boss plow.Thumbs Up


There are quite a few people in Maine running Boss now days. The biggest reason in my area is the Boss dealer has the best dealer support around.


----------



## 04hd

mercer_me;1728488 said:


> Where in Maine are you located?
> 
> There are quite a few people in Maine running Boss now days. The biggest reason in my area is the Boss dealer has the best dealer support around.


 DEALER SUPPORT <<<<< Number one thing with selling/buying a plow!!


----------



## mercer_me

04hd;1729179 said:


> DEALER SUPPORT <<<<< Number one thing with selling/buying a plow!!


I agree. My next plow may be a Boss because of the excellent dealer support.


----------



## Nybillygoat

*My money pit*

just another chevy


----------



## TKLAWN

Nybillygoat;1730286 said:


> just another chevy


Pretty dang nice one though.


----------



## Nybillygoat

TKLAWN;1730316 said:


> Pretty dang nice one though.


Thank you...


----------



## gjschmidt03

*2013 Jeep Rubicon Boss V Plow.*

Let it snow!


----------



## 04hd

gjschmidt03;1730598 said:


> Let it snow!


I would really like some info on exactly what plow that is???


----------



## L.R.G




----------



## Triton2286

04hd;1730823 said:


> I would really like some info on exactly what plow that is???


It's the UTV model with the regular lights put on it.


----------



## BossPlowMaster

Actually got out of the cab of my truck for once haha... Ill grab some action shots early tomorrow morning!


----------



## BDTRUX

*mid 90's f250*

This is my "new" f250 5.8 plow truck. It was suppost to be a cheap plow truck project, I ended up swapping ttb for dana 60 front with extra leafs & changed rusted, rotted cab for southern rust free one. :salute:


----------



## UniqueTouch

How much ya want for that f250 thats exactly what i need for my new big ass salter. if ya find another one please let me know thanks


----------



## BUFF

BDTRUX;1736596 said:


> This is my "new" f250 5.8 plow truck. It was suppost to be a cheap plow truck project, I ended up swapping ttb for dana 60 front with extra leafs & changed rusted, rotted cab for southern rust free one. :salute:


Nice ride, I have a it's brother parked in my shop but it has a 460 and Boss DXT V.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

BDTRUX;1736596 said:


> This is my "new" f250 5.8 plow truck. It was suppost to be a cheap plow truck project, I ended up swapping ttb for dana 60 front with extra leafs & changed rusted, rotted cab for southern rust free one. :salute:


Can we see pix of it in the daylight ? so that we may enjoy ?Thumbs Up


----------



## BDTRUX

*daylight picture*



Dogplow Dodge;1736696 said:


> Can we see pix of it in the daylight ? so that we may enjoy ?Thumbs Up


Here is a picyure in the daylight


----------



## rjm06590

My two trucks, 7.3 on the left Fummins on the right.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

BDTRUX;1737925 said:


> Here is a picyure in the daylight


Me Likey Thumbs Up


----------



## BDTRUX

Dogplow Dodge;1738341 said:


> Me Likey Thumbs Up[/QUOTE
> 
> thank you, a lot of work to get to that point, still got little ways to go


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

BDTRUX;1738750 said:


> Dogplow Dodge;1738341 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me Likey Thumbs Up[/QUOTE
> 
> thank you, a lot of work to get to that point, still got little ways to go
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you've done a bang up job so far...... Keep up the good work...
> 
> FWIW,
> 
> that body style is the best looking Ford with a flat bed. Thumbs Up
Click to expand...


----------



## LaxinFish29




----------



## The Swede

*Cat´s pushing snow*

Cat pushing snow


----------



## Ranger429

2012 F-350 with a 9' blade. Leveling kit and 35" Cepeks. I really like the way the diesel pushes.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^ nice set up!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

The Swede;1740993 said:


> Cat pushing snow


Nice looking set up swede.are thoose outter edge marking lights on the tips of the Vee.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1741472 said:


> ^ nice set up!


Ditto on the nice set up


----------



## The Swede

DIRISHMAN;1741494 said:


> Nice looking set up swede.are thoose outter edge marking lights on the tips of the Vee.


Yes it´s a nice setup and we use edge marking lights in Sweden like this.


----------



## Polar beard

08 Ford F350 VX85 Snowdogg


----------



## 04hd

Polar beard;1742316 said:


> 08 Ford F350 VX85 Snowdogg


Could we get a picture of this during the day?! I'm not much of a ford guy but really like the dark blue regular cab fords! I have a neighbor with one 6.2 gas dark blue, chrome rocker panels and the chrome bed tubes!!!


----------



## Polar beard

Sure can. Prob not today though. We are getting hammered with snow.


----------



## BossPlowMaster

how bout these ? Ha spending a little time taking pictures


----------



## Mark13

Looks like the front bumper had a rough day at some point.


----------



## BossPlowMaster

Mark13;1743412 said:


> Looks like the front bumper had a rough day at some point.


it got into an argument with a guard rail just before Christmas...i think it won LOL


----------



## UniqueTouch

*spreader*

bought this spreader, anyone have these if so do you like them.


----------



## MattR

Here is only the truck portion of my snow removal equipment I use. My main truck is a 1998 Dodge Ram 1500 Laramie, and the second truck is a 1997 Dodge Ram 1500 Sport. Both equipped with Western plows, second truck has pro wings, and my main truck I am in the process of finishing up on some custom wings. Both trucks were saved from the scrap yard because the previous owners did not want to replace tie rods and ball joints. $550 for one and $575 for the other, then a little under $400 in front end parts each. As far as plows, one is a loaner from my uncle, the other is from a 1978 GMC Jimmy w/plow that I paid $650 for, and scrap price for the Jimmy should bring the price of the plow down to under $200, then add $100 for a pair of angle rams. Not bad for a total so far of $2,225...

















Closest one is my main truck, and the one facing towards the camera is the second truck.









Not to mention if those have problems, there is 2 atvs with plows, one utv (heated cab) with plow that has down pressure on it too, Kubota 4wd tractor (heated cab) with bucket and rear blade, and an older Leyland tractor with loader bucket and rear blade. I should be all set for any situation.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Did the Duratracs come on the truck? If so, you didnt pay for the truck and you stole the tires.


----------



## MattR

2006Sierra1500;1743634 said:


> Did the Duratracs come on the truck? If so, you didnt pay for the truck and you stole the tires.


Yeah, the Duratracs came on the second truck and I put them on my main truck. Also have a really expensive brush guard that came with the truck too.

The amount of plowing I did so far this year, trucks are completely paid for just this year already. I just cannot justify buying a new truck when I could own this for about the price of 2 new truck payments. My main truck will work during the summer too pulling my kettle corn trailer to shows.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Hey guys quick question. Does anyone know any places in monmouth county or some what close that sells strobes for head lights and tail lights ? and if so about what they are gonna cost me, dont wanna spend a crazy amount. thanks


----------



## BIGPOWER

UniqueTouch;1743497 said:


> bought this spreader, anyone have these if so do you like them.


Hows that f150 do with that weight ?


----------



## thenemomachine

1999 f350 Powerstroke and MVP 9.5


----------



## Mitragorz

It was a gorgeous day, so the trucks got a bath and a short photo op:


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

UniqueTouch;1743761 said:


> Hey guys quick question. Does anyone know any places in monmouth county or some what close that sells strobes for head lights and tail lights ? and if so about what they are gonna cost me, dont wanna spend a crazy amount. thanks


Did you contact Trius in Wall ?

http://www.triusonline.com/products.cfm

or

Monmouth Truck Equipment in Shrewsbury / Tinton falls?

http://monmouthtruck.com/

Either one should be able to get you what you want.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Dogplow Dodge;1744698 said:


> Did you contact Trius in Wall ?
> 
> http://www.triusonline.com/products.cfm
> 
> or
> 
> Monmouth Truck Equipment in Shrewsbury / Tinton falls?
> 
> http://monmouthtruck.com/
> 
> Either one should be able to get you what you want.


or you can try a guy from here whom will fed ex to you look him up he is from here WICKED WARNINGS name is George


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

Got some good action shots using the new 9.5 v plow! More snow on the way. Truck handles it like it isn't there. Pushing great.


----------



## mossman381

Got this little action shot while getting some video of my new Snowdogg VXF95


----------



## mercer_me

mossman381;1745685 said:


> Got this little action shot while getting some video of my new Snowdogg VXF95


The new plow looks great on your truck. No offense but, I thought that old Western you had on there looked terrible on that nice truck. How do you like the new plow so far?


----------



## bcramblit

DuramaxLML-42;1745674 said:


> Got some good action shots using the new 9.5 v plow! More snow on the way. Truck handles it like it isn't there. Pushing great.


Sweet setup!!! Love that blue. Does your 3500 have a slower reverse gear than your 2500s?


----------



## mossman381

mercer_me;1745689 said:


> The new plow looks great on your truck. No offense but, I thought that old Western you had on there looked terrible on that nice truck. How do you like the new plow so far?


No offense taken. It was a 30+ year old plow. I plowed with if for 10-12 years now. It was put on 5 different trucks. The new v is great. Still getting use to all the new buttons and trying to work out some bugs. The trip edge is going to take some time to get use to. Seems much more violent than the trip blade. I am getting a shoe kit to help with all the dirt I plow on.


----------



## mossman381

My old plow is on dads truck now. Make that 6 different trucks now


----------



## mercer_me

mossman381;1745725 said:


> No offense taken. It was a 30+ year old plow. I plowed with if for 10-12 years now. It was put on 5 different trucks. The new v is great. Still getting use to all the new buttons and trying to work out some bugs. The trip edge is going to take some time to get use to. Seems much more violent than the trip blade. I am getting a shoe kit to help with all the dirt I plow on.


I have never plowed with a trip blade on a pick up but, I'm almost positive I wouldn't like it. I love my trip edge but, they do bounce quite a bit when the trip.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

mossman381;1745727 said:


> My old plow is on dads truck now. Make that 6 different trucks now


Holy f**k look at that smile!


----------



## xgiovannix12

2006Sierra1500;1745735 said:


> Holy f**k look at that smile!


I thought the same when I saw it.


----------



## mossman381

2006Sierra1500;1745735 said:


> Holy f**k look at that smile!





xgiovannix12;1745743 said:


> I thought the same when I saw it.


Yup, he was having fun plowing


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

bcramblit;1745719 said:


> Sweet setup!!! Love that blue. Does your 3500 have a slower reverse gear than your 2500s?


Thank you! I have alot of hours into her. More to come.

They are all the same. The Allison's reverse gear is a granny gear for sure.


----------



## 04hd

mercer_me;1745729 said:


> I have never plowed with a trip blade on a pick up but, I'm almost positive I wouldn't like it. I love my trip edge but, they do bounce quite a bit when the trip.


Went from a full trip straight blade to a trip edge v plow. Man I wouldn't own another plow with out trip edge. They do jump a bit but it's so much less violent than a full trip when it returns and flings snow over the truck.


----------



## mossman381

04hd;1745896 said:


> Went from a full trip straight blade to a trip edge v plow. Man I wouldn't own another plow with out trip edge. They do jump a bit but it's so much less violent than a full trip when it returns and flings snow over the truck.


I am going to have to disagree with you on that one. When my Western tripped it would lay over until I lifted it slightly or stopped then it would come back up. It was not violent at all. Very smooth I thought. I run on dirt most of the time. The Snowdogg with the trip edge it will bounce up and down digging in each time very violently. I don't have shoes on the trip edge and I had shoes on the Western so maybe I don't have a fair comparison. I will be getting shoes shortly. Another thing I just thought of is my Western was a Pro Plow so it did have the shock. Maybe that helped.


----------



## BUFF

mossman381;1745931 said:


> I am going to have to disagree with you on that one. When my Western tripped it would lay over until I lifted it slightly or stopped then it would come back up. It was not violent at all. Very smooth I thought. I run on dirt most of the time. The Snowdogg with the trip edge it will bounce up and down digging in each time very violently. I don't have shoes on the trip edge and I had shoes on the Western so maybe I don't have a fair comparison. I will be getting shoes shortly. Another thing I just thought of is my Western was a Pro Plow so it did have the shock. Maybe that helped.


I went from a full trip to a trip edge this season and when the edge trips it's an eye opener for sure.


----------



## JustJeff

DuramaxLML-42;1745674 said:


> Got some good action shots using the new 9.5 v plow! More snow on the way. Truck handles it like it isn't there. Pushing great.


That plow looks red to me but in your signature you say it's SS???


----------



## mercer_me

mossman381;1745931 said:


> I am going to have to disagree with you on that one. When my Western tripped it would lay over until I lifted it slightly or stopped then it would come back up. It was not violent at all. Very smooth I thought. I run on dirt most of the time. The Snowdogg with the trip edge it will bounce up and down digging in each time very violently. I don't have shoes on the trip edge and I had shoes on the Western so maybe I don't have a fair comparison. I will be getting shoes shortly. Another thing I just thought of is my Western was a Pro Plow so it did have the shock. Maybe that helped.


I think the shoes will make a big difference. Maybe you need your trip springs adjusted to. I plow on pretty much all dirt and I have never had a problem with a tip edge but, I have never used a Snow Dogg trip edge only Fisher and Boss. The only really violent trip I get is with the Everest dust pan trip edge plow on the Ford L9000 I drive. On a dirt road it trips a lot and sometimes it can be a little violent.


----------



## Jt13speed

I dont have personal experience with those plows, but theory is telling me the difference in how violent the trip is....may be between his 1000lb V plow with 4 trip springs, and your 500lb plow with 2 springs. Thats quite a weight difference and a lot of force acting on the frozen ground.


----------



## Polar beard

I am still having a hard time getting used to the trip edge. For me, it does not seam to "cut" into hard pack as well as the Boss plows. However, this plow has stood up to anything and everything I could imagine throwing at it. Very impressed.


----------



## UniqueTouch

*Strobe questioning*

I have a ford f250 and I want to install strobes but there isn't enough room in the tail lights to fit them in the white area of the tail light, does anyone know a fix for this?


----------



## Triton2286

UniqueTouch;1746561 said:


> I have a ford f250 and I want to install strobes but there isn't enough room in the tail lights to fit them in the white area of the tail light, does anyone know a fix for this?


Wow...really?


----------



## mossman381

mercer_me;1746271 said:


> I think the shoes will make a big difference. Maybe you need your trip springs adjusted to. I plow on pretty much all dirt and I have never had a problem with a tip edge but, I have never used a Snow Dogg trip edge only Fisher and Boss. The only really violent trip I get is with the Everest dust pan trip edge plow on the Ford L9000 I drive. On a dirt road it trips a lot and sometimes it can be a little violent.


Do you have shoes on your trip edge?



Polar beard;1746448 said:


> I am still having a hard time getting used to the trip edge. For me, it does not seam to "cut" into hard pack as well as the Boss plows. However, this plow has stood up to anything and everything I could imagine throwing at it. Very impressed.


Yeah, I see a lot of people call them flimsy plows. Apparently they have never really looked over the Snowdogg because they look well built to me and at 996lbs they are not leaving any steel out.


----------



## mercer_me

Jt13speed;1746415 said:


> I dont have personal experience with those plows, but theory is telling me the difference in how violent the trip is....may be between his 1000lb V plow with 4 trip springs, and your 500lb plow with 2 springs. Thats quite a weight difference and a lot of force acting on the frozen ground.


I have also an 8' Fisher and an 8' Boss on gravel, neither one of them had shoes and they didn't trip violently. I have a cousin with as 9.5' Fisher Xtreme V and he plows all gravel logging roads (very rough) and he doesn't have a problem.



mossman381;1746567 said:


> Do you have shoes on your trip edge?


I never run shoes. If the ground is soft I just pick up on the plow a little and it's fine. When the ground is frozen I run my plow in Float all the time.


----------



## 04hd

mossman381;1746567 said:


> Do you have shoes on your trip edge?
> 
> Yeah, I see a lot of people call them flimsy plows. Apparently they have never really looked over the Snowdogg because they look well built to me and at 996lbs they are not leaving any steel out.


Man oh man that stainless with a black truck with black rims looks grrreeeeaaaattt!!!


----------



## mossman381

04hd;1747116 said:


> Man oh man that stainless with a black truck with black rims looks grrreeeeaaaattt!!!


Thanks, you run shoes on your trip edge?


----------



## CAT 245ME

mercer_me;1745729 said:


> I have never plowed with a trip blade on a pick up but, I'm almost positive I wouldn't like it. I love my trip edge but, they do bounce quite a bit when the trip.


Mercer my first plows were trip edge straight blades, owned a few of them then purchased my first full trip Boss V in 08 and have never looked back. I own two flat top Boss V's, don't miss the violent trip of the trip edge. I do own a 07 Fisher 8'6 HD, this plow has seen 0 hours this season and hasn't seen much use since new. I'd say it has seen maybe 15 hrs of use the last 4 or 5 years.


----------



## 04hd

No I do not have shoes on it. I have shoes but they are sitting in the corner. After owning a v plow I wouldn't own anything else!


----------



## Jguck25

two years ago i ran two boss power vs, last year i ran one power v and one fisher xtreme v, and this year an xls and an extreme v, i still like boss, but i would never want to go back to a full blade trip again. i couldnt beleive how much better the xtreme v was than my power v last year. tripping wise at least. they both scraped equally well. the trip is is sooo much better and smoother fromy my experience and also according to my employee. the biggest advantage is in scoop mode, the boss would have to peel a wing backwards in order to trip and i would have to restart the push and it would just about knock the teeth out of my head. the fisher trips in scoop mode effortlessly and it may just bounce a couple inches off the ground.


----------



## BUFF

Jguck25;1748385 said:


> two years ago i ran two boss power vs, last year i ran one power v and one fisher xtreme v, and this year an xls and an extreme v, i still like boss, but i would never want to go back to a full blade trip again. i couldnt beleive how much better the xtreme v was than my power v last year. tripping wise at least. they both scraped equally well. the trip is is sooo much better and smoother fromy my experience and also according to my employee. the biggest advantage is in scoop mode, the boss would have to peel a wing backwards in order to trip and i would have to restart the push and it would just about knock the teeth out of my head. the fisher trips in scoop mode effortlessly and it may just bounce a couple inches off the ground.


The Boss DXT Dual Trip takes care of the bone jarring full trip in a V. Having full trip and trip edge in my mind covers just about every scenario.


----------



## Jguck25

BUFF;1748471 said:


> The Boss DXT Dual Trip takes care of the bone jarring full trip in a V. Having full trip and trip edge in my mind covers just about every scenario.


i agree, i would own one of those in a heartbeat


----------



## BUFF

Jguck25;1748482 said:


> i agree, i would own one of those in a heartbeat


I like mine so far, having the edge trip is something I'm accustom to but getting use to it. I've found in lots that have been seam sealed and are relatively warm temp wise the edge tends to trip more than a full trip. Once the lot surface is could and the seam sealant isn't tacky there's no tripping.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

BUFF;1748488 said:


> I *like* mine so far,



...........

No Love ?


----------



## Comconutil

Hey guys I just joined this website. I have no idea how to post a picture. I hate to be a pain in the ass but can someone explain to me please

chris


----------



## Comconutil

Heres a pic of the Pete and Torwell sander we built a couple of years ago.


----------



## MajorDave

BUFF;1748488 said:


> I like mine so far, having the edge trip is something I'm accustom to but getting use to it. I've found in lots that have been seam sealed and are relatively warm temp wise the edge tends to trip more than a full trip. Once the lot surface is could and the seam sealant isn't tacky there's no tripping.


Hey Buff - I've been busy - when did you get that? is that your in the pic? I have GOT to get a V next season...

Interesting topic on the trip edge - I've heard good and bad.

Looks sweet....


----------



## BUFF

MajorDave;1752528 said:


> Hey Buff - I've been busy - when did you get that? is that your in the pic? I have GOT to get a V next season...
> 
> Interesting topic on the trip edge - I've heard good and bad.
> 
> Looks sweet....


Yes that's my truck in the pic, got the plow on in late November '13.
When I ordered my DXT I also ordered a set of replacement edges and installed them when the plow was installed. I figured more surface area would reduce the wear rate. The replacements edged have worn down to the trip edge and now when I'm plowing a paved surface that has cracks that have been seam sealed the trip edges trip. It happens when windrowing and straight pushing not in scoop. This only happens when the ground surface temps are warm, meaning having a couples sunny days of 50* then it snows. Once the ground temps have cool off the tripping issue due the seam sealer is no longer. The properties had been sealed 2yrs ago and last summer, the most recent property the tripping is more prevalent. 
All I can think is the extra amount of surface area of having the replacement edge and the trip edge wearing together is contributing to the tripping. These are flat lot/drives with no protrusions, I've worked these properties for years with a straight blade full trip and never had an issue. 
I did a run to the scrap yard and no longer have the "Snow Catchers" , so I can't just remove the replacement edges to prove my theory. My choices are to buy a set of "Snow Catchers" and adjust the height of them, remove the trip edges and mill a couple inches off of them and put the replacement edges back, just live with it or drop the properties.


----------



## chachi1984

2 of the trucks


----------



## JKuch

How do you like the wings on the DXT?


----------



## Northernplowguy

My 08 F-350 V10


----------



## Nritland

Received our first decent snow event the other day here in central Iowa. Snapped a couple pictures.


----------



## hassy_54

Just curious, when you got your new dxt was there only carriage bolts showing on the snow catchers? I see the new ones when looking at plow from front don't have any bolts in the bolt holes?


----------



## MajorDave

Northernplowguy;1757653 said:


> My 08 F-350 V10


Nice shots - love the plow - dually set-up. Would never work here in NYC - to many tight places (even for a long bed - which I have so speaking from experience!)


----------



## BUFF

hassy_54;1760391 said:


> Just curious, when you got your new dxt was there only carriage bolts showing on the snow catchers? I see the new ones when looking at plow from front don't have any bolts in the bolt holes?


Only the snow catchers are bolted on, the wholes to attached the replaceable edge are open and you have to buy them when you plan to add the edges.


----------



## hassy_54

BUFF;1760608 said:


> Only the snow catchers are bolted on, the wholes to attached the replaceable edge are open and you have to buy them when you plan to add the edges.


Oh ok, I was wondering why that was or how the edge was attatched


----------



## Fordman2011

my 99 F250 with 7.5 western cable plow, just had it powder coated before the snow hit and it looks brand new! like to keep it old school. Thumbs Up


----------



## thenemomachine

First year with a v plow, easily cuts time in half!!!!!


----------



## Northernplowguy

MajorDave;1760592 said:


> Nice shots - love the plow - dually set-up. Would never work here in NYC - to many tight places (even for a long bed - which I have so speaking from experience!)


Hey thanks ! All the credit goes to the girlfriend. She braved the cold for them. I had the truck before I decided to go into plowing( to haul my race car trailer). I do a few driveways in town and it's pain but she get it done. It's my first year plowing and so far it's been a blast!


----------



## Nritland

Went from getting no snow at the start of winter to getting snow about every three days. This has to be one of my best purchases I've made. Love the Fischer controls of the plow. Real simple to operate and fast which comes in very handy with all the buildings I have to plow around on the farm. Also really like the hooking up of the plow simple and fast.


----------



## Stanggt24

Feb 2014 storm Massachusetts


----------



## Stanggt24

Feb 2014 storm Southbridge, Ma


----------



## Triton2286

Stanggt24;1763978 said:


> Feb 2014 storm Southbridge, Ma


You can put more than one photo in each post.


----------



## Stanggt24

Triton2286;1763981 said:


> You can put more than one photo in each post.


Sorry my bad using a iPad didn't know how too


----------



## BUFF

Stanggt24;1763982 said:


> Sorry my bad using a iPad didn't know how too


No need to apologize, we all started out as rookies at one time.


----------



## rjm06590

14" February 2014, wish I had taken a lot more.


----------



## Nritland

Hey all,
Just installed a Back Rack this weekend with some LED lights. I got tired of not being able to see at night when I was backing up. I think this will help out a lot! Let me know what you think. If you have any questions let me know!

1st picture is right after the install. 









2nd is what it looked like with out the lights on. Mind you my stock backup lights aren't on in this picture. 









3rd is with the new LED lights on. 









Last picture is of the lights them selves.


----------



## MajorDave

Ya - those lights will do the trick! Nice - which ones are they?


----------



## Nritland

These are the lights that I used.

http://www.xkglow.com/35_watt_high_power_offroad_flood_led_work_light_p/xk061035-sf.htm


----------



## BUFF

Nritland;1770386 said:


> These are the lights that I used.
> 
> http://www.xkglow.com/35_watt_high_power_offroad_flood_led_work_light_p/xk061035-sf.htm


$85.00 a light, holy crap


----------



## Nritland

BUFF;1770397 said:


> $85.00 a light, holy crap


Yea I know they're not the cheapest, but I have had bad luck with the cheaper lights. We have had a set of these on one of our farm tractors and have never had a problem with them. We had cheap LED lights on the tractor before and replaced them twice. So they ended up costing us more in the long run. 
But that's just my experience with the cheaper ones. I'm sure others have had better luck.


----------



## BUFF

Nritland;1770411 said:


> Yea I know they're not the cheapest, but I have had bad luck with the cheaper lights. We have had a set of these on one of our farm tractors and have never had a problem with them. We had cheap LED lights on the tractor before and replaced them twice. So they ended up costing us more in the long run.
> But that's just my experience with the cheaper ones. I'm sure others have had better luck.


I haven't gone to LED light's, yes I know the benefits, etc........ but when I catch wind of the cost I stay old school. I just can't see the payback of the upfront cost. I've been running the same sealed beam implement lights for 4yrs, they cost me $15.00ea, same bulbs and work every time. When you think about how many hours they actually get used and how they're used it just doesn't add up in my mind.


----------



## MajorDave

2800 lumens too - damn - mine are 1350 and I thought mine were bright! Ya Buff - ya do pay for em...I didn't even think of the payback as I did not have any - so I went right to em...


----------



## dieseld

BUFF;1770437 said:


> I haven't gone to LED light's, yes I know the benefits, etc........ but when I catch wind of the cost I stay old school. I just can't see the payback of the upfront cost. I've been running the same sealed beam implement lights for 4yrs, they cost me $15.00ea, same bulbs and work every time. When you think about how many hours they actually get used and how they're used it just doesn't add up in my mind.


The 90s are over Buff. Someone should have told you.


----------



## BUFF

dieseld;1770596 said:


> The 90s are over Buff. Someone should have told you.


:laughing: I just retired my 17yr old Meyer and got a new V this fall, I guess you can call it a work in progress.........

I'm going to get crap from some one but IDGAF.... I have 6 lights pointing backwards on my truck, 2 mounted to the headache rack looking over the bed, 2 mounted under the flatbed close to the cab angled outwards to see what's next to the truck/back tires and 2 mounted to the spreader pointed at the ground so monitor what's being spread. All are on separate switch and all have a specific purpose. 
6 lights @$85.00ea....$510.00
6 lights @$15.00ea......$90.00
Being stuck in the 90's left $420.00 in my pocket to be used elsewhere.


----------



## Nritland

BUFF;1770611 said:


> :laughing: I just retired my 17yr old Meyer and got a new V this fall, I guess you can call it a work in progress.........
> 
> I'm going to get crap from some one but IDGAF.... I have 6 lights pointing backwards on my truck, 2 mounted to the headache rack looking over the bed, 2 mounted under the flatbed close to the cab angled outwards to see what's next to the truck/back tires and 2 mounted to the spreader pointed at the ground so monitor what's being spread. All are on separate switch and all have a specific purpose.
> 6 lights @$85.00ea....$510.00
> 6 lights @$15.00ea......$90.00
> Being stuck in the 90's left $420.00 in my pocket to be used elsewhere.


If it works then stick with the older lights. To each his own. I just preferred the LED lights. All I need are the two lights. They more than light up the area I need.


----------



## mossman381

BUFF;1770611 said:


> :laughing: I just retired my 17yr old Meyer and got a new V this fall, I guess you can call it a work in progress.........
> 
> I'm going to get crap from some one but IDGAF.... I have 6 lights pointing backwards on my truck, 2 mounted to the headache rack looking over the bed, 2 mounted under the flatbed close to the cab angled outwards to see what's next to the truck/back tires and 2 mounted to the spreader pointed at the ground so monitor what's being spread. All are on separate switch and all have a specific purpose.
> 6 lights @$85.00ea....$510.00
> 6 lights @$15.00ea......$90.00
> Being stuck in the 90's left $420.00 in my pocket to be used elsewhere.


If you saw 2800 lumens you might change your mind. You would probably only need 3 lights maybe 2.


----------



## BUFF

mossman381;1770660 said:


> If you saw 2800 lumens you might change your mind. You would probably only need 3 lights maybe 2.


Lights mounted to a Headache or Back Rack create area's that are in the shadow of the vehicle as shown in Nritland's pics. The additional lights I have in place eliminate any shadowed or dark areas, it's not the light its the placement of them.


----------



## Nritland

BUFF;1770668 said:


> Lights mounted to a Headache or Back Rack create area's that are in the shadow of the vehicle as shown in Nritland's pics. The additional lights I have in place eliminate any shadowed or dark areas, it's not the light its the placement of them.


I agree if I added a light under the back bumper it would help with the 5-6ft shadowed area right behind the truck that doesn't get light from the LED's. Once I'm sitting in the truck and looking out of my mirrors or back window I can't even see that shadowed area anyways so I decided not to bother with it. The only way I am going to be able to see that area is with a backup camera. I may change my mind once I actually get to plowing at night with them. So we will see.

I agree BUFF placement is a key point to mounting lights.


----------



## mossman381

Nritland;1770671 said:


> I agree if I added a light under the back bumper it would help with the 5-6ft shadowed area right behind the truck that doesn't get light from the LED's. Once I'm sitting in the truck and looking out of my mirrors or back window I can't even see that shadowed area anyways so I decided not to bother with it. The only way I am going to be able to see that area is with a backup camera. I may change my mind once I actually get to plowing at night with them. So we will see.
> 
> I agree BUFF placement is a key point to mounting lights.


I agree, one more light the shadow would be gone. I had two led lights that were 1350 lumens. And holy crap they were bright as the sun. I can only imagine what 2800 lumens can do.


----------



## 04hd

Nice lights!!! I just wish I could find them in a cooler color the are all them bright blue color. Wish I could find them in a 3000k. I have 2 leds under my rear bumper spliced them into my reverse lights I really like that leds draw hardly any power. I had 2 55watt halogens back there and they pulled some power!!!


----------



## Mark13

BUFF;1770611 said:


> :laughing: I just retired my 17yr old Meyer and got a new V this fall, I guess you can call it a work in progress.........
> 
> I'm going to get crap from some one but IDGAF.... I have 6 lights pointing backwards on my truck, 2 mounted to the headache rack looking over the bed, 2 mounted under the flatbed close to the cab angled outwards to see what's next to the truck/back tires and 2 mounted to the spreader pointed at the ground so monitor what's being spread. All are on separate switch and all have a specific purpose.
> 6 lights @$85.00ea....$510.00
> 6 lights @$15.00ea......$90.00
> Being stuck in the 90's left $420.00 in my pocket to be used elsewhere.


I'll see if I can get some good pics of the led lights on my truck. 2 leds out the back and it's more then enough. My old truck had 4 halogen lights and there's no comparison between those and the leds I have now.

The 4 halogen lights were nice and did the job. The leds are blinding and a much crisper light


----------



## snowish10

2001 f350 7.3 8' pro plus. My lights in the back are on top of the bumper and there 2100 lumens.


----------



## Willman940

I see you tracked down an F650/Lariat LE/Platinum visor, did you have trouble mounting it, and did you have to drill out the clearance lens screws? I'm in the process of doing something similar now.

thanks for your time,

John


----------



## snowish10

Willman940;1772034 said:


> I see you tracked down an F650/Lariat LE/Platinum visor, did you have trouble mounting it, and did you have to drill out the clearance lens screws? I'm in the process of doing something similar now.
> 
> thanks for your time,
> 
> John


You talking about my truck visor ??


----------



## Mqfarms

Is that an old mendel plumbing truck?


----------



## snowish10

Mqfarms;1772055 said:


> Is that an old mendel plumbing truck?


Yes sir it is.


----------



## Mqfarms

It's kind of a distinct color


----------



## chevy wingman

Pushin it good.....


----------



## chevy wingman

making room.....


----------



## Triton2286

You can post more than one photo at a time wingman.


----------



## chevy wingman

picture of one of the driveways I plow, winged up as high as it can go, running out of room fast


----------



## chevy wingman

Triton2286;1772833 said:


> You can post more than one photo at a time wingman.


not sure how yet....


----------



## mercer_me

chevy wingman;1772827 said:


> Pushin it good.....


That is an awesome picture. I would love to have a one ton with a wing for my driveway. But, if I had to I could always take my Ford wheeler down it and wing it back. Thumbs Up


----------



## chevy wingman

mercer_me;1772851 said:


> That is an awesome picture. I would love to have a one ton with a wing for my driveway. But, if I had to I could always take my Ford wheeler down it and wing it back. Thumbs Up


thanks, been taken lots of photos and shooting new video footage too, been a busy winter


----------



## chevy wingman

another one on one of the small camp roads I plow


----------



## Triton2286

chevy wingman;1772843 said:


> not sure how yet....


Well learn. I don't need to get email after email because you can't figure it out.


----------



## snowcrazy

Ignore him wingman!!!! Ill look at one picture at a time all day of that thing making snow piles!!!!!!!!!!! I honestly still cant believe that you get that truck to move that much snow!!!!!!!!! Your doing more with that older tank than any other trucks in this whole thread!!!! I love your truck and setup.


----------



## snowcrazy

wingman, are those gravel drives/roads???


----------



## chevy wingman

snowcrazy;1772875 said:


> wingman, are those gravel drives/roads???


thank you for the complements, yes they are all gravel


----------



## snowcrazy

chevy wingman;1772885 said:


> thank you for the complements, yes they are all gravel


I know you and I are in totally different parts of the world and this is prolly the difference but how do you keep blade from getting into the gravel?? Just bump it up a touch or something???????? I try that but still find ways to get some gravel.


----------



## chevy wingman

snowcrazy;1772899 said:


> I know you and I are in totally different parts of the world and this is prolly the difference but how do you keep blade from getting into the gravel?? Just bump it up a touch or something???????? I try that but still find ways to get some gravel.


so far this year everything has remained frozen solid with around 4 feet of frost, but when it starts to thaw and we get snow I will raise slightly or just scrape up a little gravel, depends on the conditions and upcoming weather


----------



## dieseld

Triton2286;1772863 said:


> Well learn. I don't need to get email after email because you can't figure it out.


Turn your email alert off tough guy. Great pics, keep them coming wingman!


----------



## chevy wingman

Nemo storm last year


----------



## Mark13

Triton2286;1772863 said:


> Well learn. I don't need to get email after email because you can't figure it out.


Just go into your settings and turn off the notifications. No need to be a keyboard tough guy over it.

An 80's K30 still doing that much work is worth seeing pictures of. Even if it annoys you. :waving:


----------



## NorthernProServ

Our two rigs


----------



## mercer_me

chevy wingman;1772861 said:


> another one on one of the small camp roads I plow


I'm assuming you either live on a camp road or have a really long driveway. How far do you plow with that truck?


----------



## ultimate plow

Triton2286;1772863 said:


> Well learn. I don't need to get email after email because you can't figure it out.


seriously? lol. r u kidding me


----------



## chevy wingman

mercer_me;1773704 said:


> I'm assuming you either live on a camp road or have a really long driveway. How far do you plow with that truck?


I plow private development roads, small camp roads, long driveways, little bit of everything. The roads I plow are about 3 miles or so in total.


----------



## mercer_me

chevy wingman;1774044 said:


> I plow private development roads, small camp roads, long driveways, little bit of everything. The roads I plow are about 3 miles or so in total.


Definitely need a wing then. There is a guy that lives in my area that has a wicked long driveway through a field and he has a set up almost identical to you's.


----------



## 90plow

Some pictures of the equipment I have this year.
and a


----------



## chevy wingman

mercer_me;1774174 said:


> Definitely need a wing then. There is a guy that lives in my area that has a wicked long driveway through a field and he has a set up almost identical to you's.


get some pictures of it, love to see it.


----------



## hdmyers

First post..here's my 'plow'..its' an Arctic.needs a rebuild on the A-frame..or just buy new aframe i guess. Works ok for this year..couple more weeks and i can take it apart and fix er up goood.


----------



## BUFF

hdmyers;1779113 said:


> First post..here's my 'plow'..its' an Arctic.needs a rebuild on the A-frame..or just buy new aframe i guess. Works ok for this year..couple more weeks and i can take it apart and fix er up goood.


You should be able to stack a decent pile with that set up, but not sure about the open cab though........


----------



## hdmyers

BUFF;1779148 said:


> You should be able to stack a decent pile with that set up, but not sure about the open cab though........


It does work well... i use the tilt of the forks to drop the plow angle. My drive is ~1400ft (1/4 mile?)... i usually do it up and down twice, then clear out a lot around the house area. I have lots of room to push snow..but the drive area does get high on the sides.

I bent the aframe up (at the pivot point for swinging plow side to side) which is what ihave to fix for next year..for now i can clear to 2-3" leftover, so that's ok to get through this season.

I plow only on the weekends...so never know if i'll see 2" or 12+" of snow...but nothing has slowed me down yet. Takes me 30 minutes to do the job.

It can be quite cold...i do put on some good gear to do the plowing when its' really nasty out. May build a cab this year for fun... and to put some heat in it  But really not that big a deal. If i plowed all the time, i'd buy something more specific. My plow cost 250 (no vehicle mount with it) and it does the trick.... considering 80 dollars a plow from the local guy who showed up Sunday nights at 9pm ...and i'd be stuck from the weekend snow.

Cheers,
Hayes


----------



## bigc1301




----------



## hothands

*My fleet of one*

I've had this truck a little while now but this was my first season actually plowing with it; so far so good! The setup is a 2009 Reg Cad F350 6.4 Diesel W/ 8' Western Poly Pro. and a few goodies.

ZF-6 speed manual trans with a Southbend Clutch
H&S mini
fresh BFG T/A KOs


----------



## S-205

hothands;1782422 said:


> I've had this truck a little while now but this was my first season actually plowing with it; so far so good! The setup is a 2009 Reg Cad F350 6.4 Diesel W/ 8' Western Poly Pro. and a few goodies.
> 
> ZF-6 speed manual trans with a Southbend Clutch
> H&S mini
> fresh BFG T/A KOs


How do you like plowing with a 6 speed, where is your controller for your plow?


----------



## hothands

I really like it, love the control you get with that trans/setup. The stick shift is a ton of fun, as both a daily and plow rig... 99% of the time. I'd like to get a Trutrac diff and ladder bars for next season - get a little more of that grunt down to the ground while minimizing hop.

Controller is a joystick and its on my shifter.


----------



## Mechanical

Duramax with a Boss :salute:


----------



## willis923

Case Super M, with 12 foot Protech Pusher!!!


----------



## chevy wingman

put on the summer gear because when I'm not plowing gravel roads I'm raking them.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Ok. as we don't see many rakes used in my area
I'll ask, what does it do and why do you use it?


----------



## chevy wingman

SnoFarmer;1798339 said:


> Ok. as we don't see many rakes used in my area
> I'll ask, what does it do and why do you use it?


Its for maintaining gravel roads, most guys use graders but this is great for grooming and keeping the potholes away.


----------



## chevy wingman




----------



## twizted143

*f-350*

Next winters toy


----------



## 07PSDCREW

twizted143;1798692 said:


> Next winters toy


Wow that's a spitting image of my truck! Just the grille and rims are different. Looks great!!


----------



## twizted143

How does it plow for you? Diesel ?


----------



## 07PSDCREW

twizted143;1798703 said:


> How does it plow for you? Diesel ?


It plows like a tank! I put a few hundred pounds at the gate and never have a problem. Last year on that storm that dumped almost 30", my neighbors 3500 chevy dump blew the trans. I dragged him back to his house and he hopped in with me. I plowed my stuff and he plowed his. His words exactly were " this truck does things I couldn't even attempt in my truck". The diesel pushes snow effortlessly.


----------



## twizted143

I bet it does. I Bounce between a newer f-550 and a CAT 928 with a 20 ft pusher in the winter for a company here in NH. Not sure, but im thinking I want to be a sub for them. Will see what happens. Nice to know someone else with the same truck likes how it pushes. Any issues with it yet?


----------



## 07PSDCREW

twizted143;1798873 said:


> I bet it does. I Bounce between a newer f-550 and a CAT 928 with a 20 ft pusher in the winter for a company here in NH. Not sure, but im thinking I want to be a sub for them. Will see what happens. Nice to know someone else with the same truck likes how it pushes. Any issues with it yet?


Not really issues but just New England...lol. New oil pan trans lines and backing plates. All rotted out recently. I'd check all that out if you haven't bought the truck yet. I've had my 6 liter tuned by Quick Tricks via SCT livewire. Running Looney Wild. The truck is an animal.

If you get me your Vin # I can find out your trucks history from Ford. Basically see if it was a problem child from new or not. 
I work for a dealership and can look up the oasis report for you.


----------



## Pit Crew

My new rig


----------



## 04hd

Is that a 6.2?? I like that stainless with a silver truck!! Looks great.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hello O7PSDCREW lookin for a bit if help with this truck ive been lookin at think it might be a buyeback lemon not sure though any help would be much appriciated.my gut says run.the salesman saud it is certified and it only a 2012 with 1280 miles.???? Thank you if you can end my dilema. Name is Dennis


----------



## Pit Crew

04hd, yeah its a 6.2....my last two trucks were v10`s so we`ll see .I`ve only got 1400 miles on it now and haven`t pulled anything yet.I had the same myer plow on the last three trucks.17yrs it was time to replace along with the truck. My wife asked me what color plow I was going to put on the new truck.Yellow I said, eewwww she said, yellow. Get a black one. Nobody makes a black plow I said. Then I remembered seeing a snow dogg. So I researched them and chose the v plow.


----------



## Pit Crew

Hers another


----------



## 04hd

Very very nice!!! You will love a v plow!! Just finished my first year with one and I got to say that i'd never own a straight blade again. If I was given one i'd sell it for a v!!!! My dad always had ford v 10's He has a cummins now and doesn't like it he's thinking of going back to ford and back to gas. He was thinking of a 5.4 since he doesn't tow much and when he does it's the fuel trailer and that's about it. I think he would be disappointed with the 5.4. I would like to hear from you how it does towing.


----------



## Pit Crew

Towing my 16ft enclosed with two 4 wheelers and gear next month to the Hatfield amcacoy trails in WVa next month. We`ll see then how I like it.


----------



## mossman381

Pit Crew;1800576 said:


> 04hd, yeah its a 6.2....my last two trucks were v10`s so we`ll see .I`ve only got 1400 miles on it now and haven`t pulled anything yet.I had the same myer plow on the last three trucks.17yrs it was time to replace along with the truck. My wife asked me what color plow I was going to put on the new truck.Yellow I said, eewwww she said, yellow. Get a black one. Nobody makes a black plow I said. Then I remembered seeing a snow dogg. So I researched them and chose the v plow.


I only got to use my new Snowdogg for the end of the year but I do love the v plow. Stainless is really nice. The trip edge is something I am not use to. I tried to make some shoes for it but that didn't work out very good. I will have to wait until next year to work on that.


----------



## 04hd

Can't you just order shoes from dealer?? Trip edge is awesome in my opinion one of the best inventions on a plow!!


----------



## Pit Crew

I think I saw another post where the hinge point of the trip edge gets packed with snow after its been triped several times and dosen`t allow his shoes to be on the ground. I havent got to use mine yet to know if I like it or not.


----------



## mossman381

04hd;1800653 said:


> Can't you just order shoes from dealer?? Trip edge is awesome in my opinion one of the best inventions on a plow!!


You can order a shoe kit for $175. I made my kit. I will take a trip blade over a trip edge any day on a straight blade.



Pit Crew;1800695 said:


> I think I saw another post where the hinge point of the trip edge gets packed with snow after its been triped several times and dosen`t allow his shoes to be on the ground. I havent got to use mine yet to know if I like it or not.


That was my post you saw about the snow getting packed in the trip edge. I wouldn't waste my money on the shoe kit. It will do nothing for you. I might move my shoes to the frame of the plow. The Snowdogg seems to be a well built plow. I guess we will find out in a few years.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey pit very very nice ride.if you where lookin fora black plow.they are made.just look at the Hiniker VF vee they make. They are black


----------



## 07PSDCREW

DIRISHMAN;1800384 said:


> Hello O7PSDCREW lookin for a bit if help with this truck ive been lookin at think it might be a buyeback lemon not sure though any help would be much appriciated.my gut says run.the salesman saud it is certified and it only a 2012 with 1280 miles.???? Thank you if you can end my dilema. Name is Dennis


Hi Dennis. That truck has no issues. It's only had warranty replacement of wiper blades done at Currie motors of Frankfort. It has an extended warranty on it till 2020 or 100k miles. 100$ deductible. 6.2 v8 gas f250 with 10klb gvw. It was built August 17 2011. First sold September 18 2013. It is listed as a certified preowned truck through Fords site.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Looks like the truck just sat for 2 years on the dealers lot...maybe someone bought it and changed their mind..


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Leon thank you so much.looks like ill have a new one soon then


----------



## Pit Crew

Dirishman, thanks. I wasn`t aware of the black hiniker. But I`m really liking the snow dogg. And the stainless is a plus.


----------



## cat10

chevy wingman;1798335 said:


> put on the summer gear because when I'm not plowing gravel roads I'm raking them.


 that first picture is that road kind by 7 lakes? whyman point rd something like that


----------



## chevy wingman

cat10;1801813 said:


> that first picture is that road kind by 7 lakes? whyman point rd something like that


no, its on pine river pond


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well finally pulled the trigger my new to me new ride


----------



## mercer_me

DIRISHMAN;1807972 said:


> Well finally pulled the trigger my new to me new ride


Nice Tundra DIRISHMAN. Thumbs Up Those crew max cabs are huge. I would love to have one if you could get it with a 6.5' bed, the 5' bed is just to small for me. What are you going to hang off the front of it this Winter?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

mercer_me;1807973 said:


> Nice Tundra DIRISHMAN. Thumbs Up Those crew max cabs are huge. I would love to have one if you could get it with a 6.5' bed, the 5' bed is just to small for me. What are you going to hang off the front of it this Winter?


Uma.not sure.would like to put some sort of vee on it 7 1/2 western ploy or a VMD snow dogg


----------



## mercer_me

DIRISHMAN;1807975 said:


> Uma.not sure.would like to put some sort of vee on it 7 1/2 western ploy or a VMD snow dogg


Like the 7.5' Fisher V plows the Western 7.5' V plows are heavy as well. But, on another forum I saw a guy with a Tundra and an 8'2" Boss VXT and he said the truck handled it with out a problem. http://www.toyotanation.com/forum/1...2013/327813-any-tundra-plowers-out-there.html I would get a leveling kit or Bilstien shocks and Timbrens if I was you. I'm currently looking for a Tundra myself and I think I'm going to end up with an 8' Fisher.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

mercer_me;1807979 said:


> Like the 7.5' Fisher V plows the Western 7.5' V plows are heavy as well. But, on another forum I saw a guy with a Tundra and an 8'2" Boss VXT and he said the truck handled it with out a problem. http://www.toyotanation.com/forum/1...2013/327813-any-tundra-plowers-out-there.html I would get a leveling kit or Bilstien shocks and Timbrens if I was you. I'm currently looking for a Tundra myself and I think I'm going to end up with an 8' Fisher.


It all ready has a leveling kit and bilsteins on it. Damn that looks just like mine holy crap Mercer now got some bad ideas running around in my head


----------



## mercer_me

DIRISHMAN;1807980 said:


> It all ready has a leveling kit and bilsteins on it. Damn that looks just like mine holy crap Mercer now got some bad ideas running around in my head


Glad I could help. Thumbs Up When I saw that the wheels started turning in my head. I'm still unsure if I'm going to go with a straight blade or V plow. I don't need a V plow but, it would be really nice to have.


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

New to me Cummins


----------



## DIRISHMAN

oldbluehairhemi;1816680 said:


> New to me Cummins


Very nice looking rig


----------



## Whiffyspark

oldbluehairhemi;1816680 said:


> New to me Cummins


Put a blade on it and I'll have work for you.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Whiffyspark;1816697 said:


> Put a blade on it and I'll have work for you.


Nice XLS or WIDEOUT


----------



## Ryank

no plow on the new truck yet! but it should be going in a few weeks get wired up and the plow frame installed. 8.6" xv2 stainless. I thought about getting a powder coated yellow blade and having it done gloss black. but I think stainless will look better and hold up better.


----------



## mercer_me

I ended up pulling the trigger on a 2012 Toyota Tundra Rock Warrior Saturday and I picked it up today. It has 34,400 miles and it already has Bilstien ride height adjustable coil overs, air bags, and an electric trailer brake controller installed in it. I ordered Weather Tech digital fit floor lines for it today. I've only had the truck for a few hours now and I can all ready tell that I'm going to love it and it's exactly what I want in a truck. I can't wait to buy some accessories for it and I really can't wait to put an 8' Fisher HD on it plow with it.


----------



## shawn_

New to me 01, F250 , 7.3

Won't let me upload pics on my phone


----------



## joegreen12

My 1978 chevy k20. It has a 350 sbc of unknown mileage recently converted from quadrajet to tbi, a th400, 14bolt rear with the g80 locker (not the best locker but i take it easy and wait for it to lock up slowly so It should last) hd dana 44 front, trucool 4590 trans cooler, Trans temp guage, and 7.5 fisher speedcast.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Nice set up. Nothing wrong with giving new life to an oldie but a goodie.I like it good luck with it


----------



## Ryank




----------



## oldbluehairhemi

Ryank;1826469 said:


>


Wow! Nice truck man


----------



## Ryank

oldbluehairhemi;1826480 said:


> Wow! Nice truck man


thanks, you can't see it in the picture, but the paint is platinum tri-coat white. has a pearl flake in it, looks absolutely stunning in the sun, as will the stainless v plow. I'm super excited for the fall to come and do my leaf clean ups, and for snow to come!


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

I think ss plows look way better than powder coated. is your truck deleted?


----------



## Ryank

oldbluehairhemi;1826496 said:


> I think ss plows look way better than powder coated. is your truck deleted?


I agree they do! the dpf/cat is deleted, and the egr is turned off, I haven't actually deleted it yet. I have a whole bunch of stuff that i want to do at once, but I still need buy more parts first.


----------



## jdfireman

*New toy*

2015 Chevrolet Z71 LTZ Diesel with Western Wide-Out


----------



## dodgegmc1213

jdfireman;1826925 said:


> 2015 Chevrolet Z71 LTZ Diesel with Western Wide-Out


that is beautiful truck, good luck with it.


----------



## Ryank

jdfireman;1826925 said:


> 2015 Chevrolet Z71 LTZ Diesel with Western Wide-Out


i post my used truck with brand new fisher xv2 and then this guy comes along!!! not a fan of the chevy trucks newer then 2012-13 but i can still appreciate that is nice truck, especially being the LTZ trim package...wow that should be a nice setup to plow with good luck!!


----------



## jdfireman

Ryank;1830554 said:


> i post my used truck with brand new fisher xv2 and then this guy comes along!!! not a fan of the chevy trucks newer then 2012-13 but i can still appreciate that is nice truck, especially being the LTZ trim package...wow that should be a nice setup to plow with good luck!!


Your truck looks hot. I was going to get the V but I am hoping for better performance out of the wide out

Ty


----------



## Ryank

jdfireman;1830557 said:


> Your truck looks hot. I was going to get the V but I am hoping for better performance out of the wide out
> 
> Ty


lol thanks! I take it you will be plowing parking lots? if so that should work better for smaller storms, but if you get a 15-24" storms a you are gonna want a v blade unless you have something unless to break through the apron which could be quite a task depending if your lots are on a main rd.


----------



## jdfireman

Ryank;1830559 said:


> lol thanks! I take it you will be plowing parking lots? if so that should work better for smaller storms, but if you get a 15-24" storms a you are gonna want a v blade unless you have something unless to break through the apron which could be quite a task depending if your lots are on a main rd.


We had a hell of a winter last year and I made it for the last 6 season with a old pro plow no problems. I do mostly big lots and our rule is to avoid the ones on the highways.


----------



## dirtnazi

*New toy*

Just painted my new winter toy


----------



## SnowGuy73

dirtnazi;1830587 said:


> Just painted my new winter toy


Nice......


----------



## Ryank

jdfireman;1830562 said:


> We had a hell of a winter last year and I made it for the last 6 season with a old pro plow no problems. I do mostly big lots and our rule is to avoid the ones on the highways.


if you have a few trucks and aren't spread too thin, and can stay on top on them every 3-6" a straight blade will work fine, but if you know you are getting a big storm and wait until the end the their is 2' in the middle of your lots and the aprons are 4-5' tall a straight blade sucks for breaking in but its completely possible...I did it with my fisher and my regular cab 7.3 but the 2 commercial lots i had were small.


----------



## MajorDave

jdfireman;1826925 said:


> 2015 Chevrolet Z71 LTZ Diesel with Western Wide-Out


Your plow is wider than your house! Haha. Don't get that rig dirty - one sweet looking set up!!


----------



## logue_10

My first setup 7.5 Boss sport duty on a 2005 f150 lariat.


----------



## BUFF

logue_10;1832484 said:


> View attachment 137053
> 
> 
> My first setup 7.5 Boss sport duty on a 2005 f150 lariat.


That's a good place to start.......But I have to ask why you didn't put a blade on the Super Duty parked next to your F-150?


----------



## logue_10

BUFF;1832499 said:


> That's a good place to start.......But I have to ask why you didn't put a blade on the Super Duty parked next to your F-150?


the super duty is not mine, it is my uncles and it has a steel 8'2'' power V xt


----------



## BUFF

logue_10;1832503 said:


> the super duty is not mine, it is my uncles and it has a steel 8'2'' power V xt


Ah.......good luck this winter.


----------



## Wikywak

2008 Chevy 2500HD


----------



## MajorDave

Wikywak;1833063 said:


> 2008 Chevy 2500HD


Nice! Ready to roll. Just need some snow!!


----------



## Wikywak

Thank you! Can't wait to get plowed! : )


----------



## Defcon 5

Im a Ford guy.....But I have always liked the Short Bed Extended cabs....Looks Great....Ready to make some$$$$$......:salute:


----------



## plowwithdodge

*Out with the old in with the new*

After getting hosed by my plow company last year, sold my 04 with 8 foot Meyer, Bought 2014 cummins, and waiting to see what season brings. Not sure if she is getting plow yet. I am just a sub so might just use second truck and working on my CDL to drive for local (friend's) company.

As for other company that screwed me, I have won a default judgement against him and his company, and he still refuses to respond. As of tomorrow, I am submitting paperwork to have him arrested for contempt of court. It's personal now because he has done this in the past to other contractors and he is all over twitter and Facebook vacationing on my dime.

New truck is amazing though great choice and great price.


----------



## mercer_me

I bought a 2011 8' Fisher HD for my Rock Warrior yesterday. It was about two and a half hours away so, I hauled it home with my Dad's utility trailer and my uncle unloaded it for me this morning with his skid steer at his shop. I then put it on my Dad's Tundra and brought it back to my parents garage. My Dad's Tundra is completely stock and it dropped about an inch and a half when I picked the plow up. So, I think my Tundra will have no problem at all with it. I'm going to get my Tundra set up with Fisher push plates and wiring with in the next couple weeks.


----------



## Citytow

assorted blades from our yard


----------



## clncut

2013 GMC 3500
Western 9.6 mvp3


----------



## Citytow

the 2014 Boss92prototype as I like to call it . (1st yr of the dxt)
another 92 poly should be coming down iron mtn soon


----------



## DERHNTR

Some sweet looking trucks here. Here is my new to me 2007 GMC 2500HD


----------



## MajorDave

plowwithdodge;1837174 said:


> After getting hosed by my plow company last year, sold my 04 with 8 foot Meyer, Bought 2014 cummins, and waiting to see what season brings. Not sure if she is getting plow yet. I am just a sub so might just use second truck and working on my CDL to drive for local (friend's) company.
> 
> As for other company that screwed me, I have won a default judgement against him and his company, and he still refuses to respond. As of tomorrow, I am submitting paperwork to have him arrested for contempt of court. It's personal now because he has done this in the past to other contractors and he is all over twitter and Facebook vacationing on my dime.
> 
> New truck is amazing though great choice and great price.


Gorgeous Truck!!!


----------



## Remydog

[/URL] image by https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/, on Flickr[/IMG]

2011 GMC


----------



## DERHNTR

Sweet looking truck Remydog


----------



## Remydog

DERHNTR;1837570 said:


> Sweet looking truck Remydog


Thank you Derhntr


----------



## Citytow

them chevys give such a smoove ride compared to the FOMO 350 bigboy rideThumbs Up


----------



## plowwithdodge

MajorDave;1837439 said:


> Gorgeous Truck!!!


Thanks Dave, I really want to put a new blade on it but don't want to put out extra cash until figure out the whole lawsuit thing. Court date was set today. 
I love plowing and don't mind the long endless nights for good cash, so I know I will be out there in some shape or form.


----------



## CamS

2005 Chevy 2500hd with hiniker 8 foot polly blade


----------



## BRL1

Wikywak;1836121 said:


> Thank you! Can't wait to get plowed! : )


Did anyone else notice this?!?!


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;1838205 said:


> Did anyone else notice this?!?!


Yep, just assume it's snow.........


----------



## sthoms3355

*One of many new purchases for this year.*

Just picked up this 2015 F550 w/6.7. In shop getting stainless steel box, stainless steel tailgate spreader and Western Wide Out.


----------



## sthoms3355

*Another*

Also picked this 2015 F-350 Lariat w/6.7. Western Wide Out will also go on this. Also installed custom cab guard with all the lights.


----------



## BUFF

sthoms3355;1838568 said:


> Also picked this 2015 F-350 Lariat w/6.7. Western Wide Out will also go on this. Also installed custom cab guard with all the lights.


What did the rear Ranchhand bumper set you back?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I love that bumper.


----------



## Botchy5967

Out with the old, in with the new...Thumbs Up

'14 Ram 2500 Tradesman 5.7L V8 / 4.10 LSD

Still deciding on what new blade for it.

Thanks!


----------



## 04hd

Very nice truck!!!! My vote goes to a stainless western for a plow. Granted I am not writing the check for it!!!


----------



## Botchy5967

04hd;1838933 said:


> Very nice truck!!!! My vote goes to a stainless western for a plow. Granted I am not writing the check for it!!!


Ha! Thanks man!


----------



## sthoms3355

Hey Buff. I think the bumper was just under $700


----------



## BUFF

sthoms3355;1839111 said:


> Hey Buff. I think the bumper was just under $700


Thx.......


----------



## avri23

Dear: 
My name is Avridson Mesilas. I want to know if you rent a truck snow or if you are leasing ? Let me know 
. 347-989-2141/ 929-500-9354
[email protected]. You can email me back on my personal email.
Thank You


----------



## MajorDave

No clue there........


----------



## BUFF

MajorDave;1843421 said:


> No clue there........


I'm lost but figured you'd know what's up since your neighbors......lol


----------



## MajorDave

BUFF;1843443 said:


> I'm lost but figured you'd know what's up since your neighbors......lol


Haha. I was waiting for it!! LOL.


----------



## sthoms3355

*Truck Being Built*

Finishing up box. Next lights and plow. Lettering will be next week.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Remydog;1837543 said:


> [/URL] image by https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 2011 GMC


That is sweet how do you like the prodigy


----------



## Remydog

DIRISHMAN;1845510 said:


> That is sweet how do you like the prodigy


Don't know yet I just put it on the truck.


----------



## MajorDave

DIRISHMAN;1845510 said:


> That is sweet how do you like the prodigy


Very nice! Looks like your flying that American Flag in the bed of your truck! Where are you?


----------



## Remydog

MajorDave;1845555 said:


> Very nice! Looks like your flying that American Flag in the bed of your truck! Where are you?


Thanks, no the Flag flies on the front lawn. In Connecticut. ussmileyflag


----------



## hemiman

*Added another truck and plow to my fleet*

My new Dodge bought last month & new Boss DXT plow just installed


----------



## cat10

sthoms3355;1838565 said:


> Just picked up this 2015 F550 w/6.7. In shop getting stainless steel box, stainless steel tailgate spreader and Western Wide Out.


cant wait to see this all done its going to look sweet


----------



## SCox

*Military 5 ton Plow truck, one done!*

I finished one of my 5 tons, air ride seat, full 12v electronics inside etc. Lots of work!


----------



## gallihersnow

SCox;1847901 said:


> I finished one of my 5 tons, air ride seat, full 12v electronics inside etc. Lots of work!


Badass!


----------



## gallihersnow

sthoms3355;1845436 said:


> Finishing up box. Next lights and plow. Lettering will be next week.


Color me jealous! Thumbs Up


----------



## Whiffyspark

Is that a frame angle going to be a problem?


----------



## MajorDave

SCox;1847901 said:


> I finished one of my 5 tons, air ride seat, full 12v electronics inside etc. Lots of work!


That is sweet!


----------



## SCox

I did some research found that my plow angle is similar to other trucks that have worked well in my area. Thanks for compliments on them, it has been a lot of hard work. They will be pushing for vdot interstates and rural roads in farming communities where tractors can't travel at speeds like the 5 tons can. We will also be used to extract stranded plow trucks during larger storms. Fun


----------



## Citytow

. .


----------



## Citytow

. .


----------



## Citytow

. .


----------



## MajorDave

SCox;1848114 said:


> I did some research found that my plow angle is similar to other trucks that have worked well in my area. Thanks for compliments on them, it has been a lot of hard work. They will be pushing for vdot interstates and rural roads in farming communities where tractors can't travel at speeds like the 5 tons can. We will also be used to extract stranded plow trucks during larger storms. Fun


Where/how did I get it? Not too too old - has super singles on it. How much?


----------



## johnster1127

*2001 blazer s10 plow project*








My s10 blazer, cranked torsions, led light bars, led strobes, 6.5 fisher mm1 reinforced. Love this thing but still a process getting mounts


----------



## xgiovannix12

Fresh tires rims and Wheel caps


----------



## mossman381

xgiovannix12;1850449 said:


> Fresh tires rims and Wheel caps


Finally got your black rims I see 

I like the newer style center caps. I would have gone black but you know me


----------



## MajorDave

xgiovannix12;1850449 said:


> Fresh tires rims and Wheel caps


Great shot with those trees in the background changing colors!!!


----------



## weareweird69

My Daily hauling my broken plow truck lol


----------



## xgiovannix12

mossman381;1850498 said:


> Finally got your black rims I see
> 
> I like the newer style center caps. I would have gone black but you know me


haha yup



MajorDave;1850504 said:


> Great shot with those trees in the background changing colors!!!


I tell you the truth I really didnt notice


----------



## BUFF

weareweird69;1850527 said:


> My Daily hauling my broken plow truck lol


Thought you just dropped a 460 in the Plow Truck.


----------



## weareweird69

BUFF;1850593 said:


> Thought you just dropped a 460 in the Plow Truck.


Well. It's on the stand lol


----------



## bjwlawncare

I was quoted a boss V-plow installed for $5500.00 However, they want $6000 for the 2.0 cubic yard salter from BOSS. Seems way high to me. Is the snow dogg any good? I have the snow dogg tailgate spreader with the vibrator in it and it works ok.


----------



## BUFF

bjwlawncare;1850614 said:


> I was quoted a boss V-plow installed for $5500.00 However, they want $6000 for the 2.0 cubic yard salter from BOSS. Seems way high to me. Is the snow dogg any good? I have the snow dogg tailgate spreader with the vibrator in it and it works ok.


This may be an option, $5,461.00......
http://www.snowesi.com/equipment/spreaders/boss.html


----------



## xgiovannix12

another shot


----------



## Jack_Frost

*New loader and plow. For this yr*







. Looking forward. To getting to play. With this set up


----------



## mercer_me

Jack_Frost;1851381 said:


> View attachment 137983
> . Looking forward. To getting to play. With this set up


Can't beet CAT when it comes to loaders. I personally don't think you can beet a CAT G series loader.


----------



## Jack_Frost




----------



## Jack_Frost

16 foot v blade


----------



## weareweird69

I wish I had the money for equipment like that lol


----------



## mercer_me

Jack_Frost;1853656 said:


> 16 foot V blade


That looks like an awesome set up. How do you like the K series loaders? I love the 928G that I run.


----------



## snocrete

Jack_Frost;1851381 said:


> View attachment 137983
> . Looking forward. To getting to play. With this set up


Nice rig....but that Kage looks really small for that size loader?


----------



## Jack_Frost

the kage is 14 foot it think it could be a bit taller for sure ,,, but I think it will work well this is my first yr useing kage ,,,,, and the K series ,,, I bought it this summer as well ,, we have been moving dirt , has allot of low end power ! we have found if you ROAD the loader very far ,, its a hydro stat it don't like to go top speed for long ,, every now and then have to slowdown ,, and then speed back up ,,,,,or alarm will sound saying engine r p m to fast ? I need to give a call to cat see whats up with that over all very very nice loader


----------



## Jack_Frost

looks a lil better front view


----------



## AtlanticExcavat

*New to Site*

Some pics from a couple years ago, in Nova Scotia 
I will post updated ones later, hope everyone has a good season.


----------



## mossman381

Not to be a jerk but this is the truck and plow pic thread.


----------



## AtlanticExcavat

Didnt realize, sorry.... will this make it better


----------



## mossman381

AtlanticExcavat;1854287 said:


> Didnt realize, sorry.... will this make it better


Not you, I was referring to jack frost.

Nice truck and plow


----------



## AtlanticExcavat

copy, thanks


----------



## Swede

AtlanticExcavat;1854287 said:


> Didnt realize, sorry.... will this make it better


Not to be annoying, but do you call this lot plowed?


----------



## AtlanticExcavat

Swede;1854401 said:


> Not to be annoying, but do you call this lot plowed?


Yes, obviously this lot is plowed, the salt has not had time to melt what is left. 
Why so critical of a shot taken during an active event ?


----------



## TMLGC

AtlanticExcavating love the 4dr GMs


----------



## AtlanticExcavat

I always retire my daily drivers to be work trucks every 5-7 years, with 2 little girls and a dog, a regular cab in not practical, I only buy reg cabs to be strictly company trucks.


----------



## TMLGC

2005 w/ 6.0 gas


----------



## BeaverFood

2014 Tundra Limited Crew Cab & MM2


----------



## mercer_me

BeaverFood;1858567 said:


> 2014 Tundra Limited Crew Cab & MM2


Nice Tundra and nice Fisher SD. Is this your first Tundra? I love my 2012 Rock Warrior, I'm getting my 8' HD Fisher installed on Tuesday. Where in Maine are you located?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

BeaverFood;1858567 said:


> 2014 Tundra Limited Crew Cab & MM2


Nice lookin Tundra.I have a 2011 Red TRD crewmax .hoping to get a plow next season for it.Good luck with it.nice lookin Ride live that color.


----------



## BeaverFood

This is my 2nd Tundra. I had a 2009 SR-5 and had this plow moved to the new one. It's a nice truck. I had a new 2007 Silverado before the 1st Tundra, but after 5 total electrical failures I got rid of it. I live near Bangor.


----------



## mercer_me

BeaverFood;1858689 said:


> This is my 2nd Tundra. I had a 2009 SR-5 and had this plow moved to the new one. It's a nice truck. I had a new 2007 Silverado before the 1st Tundra, but after 5 total electrical failures I got rid of it. I live near Bangor.


Glad you like your Tundras. I love my Rock Warrior and I will most likely have it for atleast 10 more years. I like to hang on to my trucks. I can't wait to try out my 8' Fisher. I'm in the Skowhegan area.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Thought I posted this, but must have got busy.payup


----------



## weareweird69

Dodge Plow Pwr;1859567 said:


> Thought I posted this, but must have got busy.payup


Thats a lot of truck to plow with! Thumbs Up










Is that a good picture of my plow truck? LOL thats from today :/


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

Dodge Plow Pwr;1859567 said:


> Thought I posted this, but must have got busy.payup


:laughing: no longer dodge power huh? Haha sweet rig though


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Dodge Plow Pwr;1859567 said:


> Thought I posted this, but must have got busy.payup


Welcome to the dark side...


----------



## SVTDanny

Just installed my first blade - 8' Western on my 2008 6.4 F350. Just going to be used to clear my driveway and road, about a mile worth of pavement.


----------



## BUFF

SVTDanny;1860707 said:


> Just installed my first blade - 8' Western on my 2008 6.4 F350. Just going to be used to clear my driveway and road, about a mile worth of pavement.


That's a great color Thumbs Up
Have fun with those leaves.........


----------



## SVTDanny

BUFF;1860709 said:


> That's a great color Thumbs Up
> Have fun with those leaves.........


I gave up on the leaves a long time ago. I'll run the mower through them a few times in a week or two once they're done falling and call it good.


----------



## A.M. Landscape

2014 New Holland L223 with Snow Wolf Pusher


----------



## weareweird69

Finally, under its own power again.










Not sure if the cap is staying or not for winter. Its kind of a HUGE BLINDSPOT


----------



## Stroke_this

Went under the knife and got a face lift.


----------



## durafish

Stroke_this;1861514 said:


> Went under the knife and got a face lift.


Wow I'm going to have to take a pic of my truck. Exact same thing, grill, 08 mirrors with chrome caps. Same color and lights too. I did order newer 05 smoked lights and cab lights but that's funny, I thought it was mine.


----------



## Stroke_this

durafish;1861518 said:


> Wow I'm going to have to take a pic of my truck. Exact same thing, grill, 08 mirrors with chrome caps. Same color and lights too. I did order newer 05 smoked lights and cab lights but that's funny, I thought it was mine.





A couple from before


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Stroke_this;1861522 said:


> A couple from before


Sweet lookin ride love the plow as well


----------



## Jack_Frost

whats the round tub on bottom cutting edge ? thanks


----------



## Stroke_this

Jack_Frost;1861531 said:


> whats the round tub on bottom cutting edge ? thanks


It's a 2" pipe over the cutting edge. We call them turf savers. Help with my gravel driveway and my compulsive need to plow my yard.


----------



## weareweird69

Stroke_this;1861514 said:


> Went under the knife and got a face lift.


Looks good! Like those mirrors better than the older ones?

I think id have done the 05+ lights to fit in too. But another project for another day!



Stroke_this;1861522 said:


> A couple from before


So how does that pipe do for clearing snow? Does it glide over hard pack?


----------



## Stroke_this

The mirrors are great and were fairly priced from a1 auto. I need to rig something up for heat for them, just need to make sometime. The larger blind spot mirror makes all the difference in the world. 

To be honest I haven't been home much in the last few years to plow, and last year I was pretty much a born again. I had such good luck with them for what I was doing I left them on all year. Everything always cleaned up to my liking and I'm pretty fussy.


----------



## mossman381

Figure I would post some pics. More pics and videos in my thread.





And a quick video


----------



## GM2500HD

Nice rig,how wide are those wing extensions?


----------



## mossman381

GM2500HD;1862354 said:


> Nice rig,how wide are those wing extensions?


Total width with the wings is 11'1". So the wings add about 1'6".


----------



## 90plow

Bad ass truck and plow!


----------



## tomcat01

Just picked up my truck from Perkiomenville performance. First plow for me not planing on doing it commercially just for my driveway and warehouse.


----------



## firelwn82

Stroke_this;1861540 said:


> To be honest I haven't been home much in the last few years to plow, and last year I was pretty much a born again. I had such good luck with them for what I was doing I left them on all year. Everything always cleaned up to my liking and I'm pretty fussy.


So this said pipe is removable? Can you post some photos of it up close? I have picked up quite a few gravel driveways this season and even with the blade an inch off of the ground doesn't help at all when the blade is angled.. If you leave it on and clear asphalt does it still clean it up decently?


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Tomcat, nice rig. Where'd you mount your CB (assuming that's what the antenna is for)?


----------



## tomcat01

k1768;1862732 said:


> Tomcat, nice rig. Where'd you mount your CB (assuming that's what the antenna is for)?


Yup thats what it is. I tried to mount everything in the center section of the dash so when i go to sell the truck i can easily put everything back to stock by replacing one panel. The switch panel controls my Air compressor, Cargo only light, Turn the reverse camera on anytime, some under dash lights, master for the Cb, and finally a master for the inverter

When went to pick my truck up yesterday the tech that did all the work on my truck said when he was installing the controller in the cab he accidentally hit the button for my train horns (that little silver button next to the controller) scared the crap out of everyone in the shop lol


----------



## Stroke_this

firelwn82;1862516 said:


> So this said pipe is removable? Can you post some photos of it up close? I have picked up quite a few gravel driveways this season and even with the blade an inch off of the ground doesn't help at all when the blade is angled.. If you leave it on and clear asphalt does it still clean it up decently?


I will try and get some up this weekend. I haven't plowed any asphalt driveways. I mostly do my own and the driveways I do, do are all gravel. I bought the set that I have, my step dad has a set that he built. He does a lot more plowing then I do. He usually keeps them on in the beginning of the season till things freeze up and maybe late when things soften up. They are held on with two bolts just a bit longer then the on the cutting edge


----------



## Jack_Frost

thanks for the heads up on the cutting edge for gravel I am going to give it a try


----------



## Stroke_this




----------



## Stroke_this




----------



## Stroke_this




----------



## Stroke_this




----------



## mossman381

I don't see how that pipe can be good on anything but grass.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

mossman381;1863581 said:


> I don't see how that pipe can be good on anything but grass.


That's pretty much what its for. Its so you don't dig up gravel or grass. Probably really sucks on pavement.


----------



## mercer_me

I hooked my 8' HD Fisher to my Rock Warrior today for the first time. The truck handles it great and only dropped an inch when I raised the plow and it wasn't even riding on the Timbrens. I can't wait to get some snow so I can try out my new combo.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

mossman381;1861685 said:


> Figure I would post some pics. More pics and videos in my thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a quick video


Hey Moss killer lookin set up.l looks like a sno killer


----------



## DIRISHMAN

mercer_me;1863979 said:


> I hooked my 8' HD Fisher to my Rock Warrior today for the first time. The truck handles it great and only dropped an inch when I raised the plow and it wasn't even riding on the Timbrens. I can't wait to get some snow so I can try out my new combo.


Will nice lookin set up can't wait to get one for my ride next year


----------



## mercer_me

DIRISHMAN;1864004 said:


> Will nice lookin set up can't wait to get one for my ride next year


Thanks! I can't wait to try out my new truck and plow.


----------



## Aero750

been a lurker for a while decided to join


----------



## 07PSDCREW

This was my truck a couple months ago. I yanked the motor and studded it, replaced one head that didn't look good enough to go back in, replaced manifolds,trans lines and power steering lines and a rotted a/c line. Added coolant filter kit and everything else it needed. It's been a great truck and it was starting to show signs the head was lifting. I tortured the crap out of it for 125k miles. It finally gave up. Should be good to go now.







All back together running outside!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

07PSDCREW;1864304 said:


> This was my truck a couple months ago. I yanked the motor and studded it, replaced one head that didn't look good enough to go back in, replaced manifolds,trans lines and power steering lines and a rotted a/c line. Added coolant filter kit and everything else it needed. It's been a great truck and it was starting to show signs the head was lifting. I tortured the crap out of it for 125k miles. It finally gave up. Should be good to go now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All back together running outside!


Wow great job. So you so called bullet proof ed all your self nice work.About how much to do it all.jw


----------



## 07PSDCREW

I already had the bulletproof diesel EGR cooler system in it. I've had the ARP studs sitting on my bench waiting to go in just was waiting for a good time to do it. I work at a Ford dealership so I didn't pay much, I paid about $1600 total for parts. All labor was myself and a helper.


----------



## CAT 245ME

mossman381;1861685 said:


> Figure I would post some pics. More pics and videos in my thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a quick video


I haven't been on here much since last winter, but I thought this truck had a new Snowdogg on it.


----------



## Banksy

CAT 245ME;1865021 said:


> I haven't been on here much since last winter, but I thought this truck had a new Snowdogg on it.


Yup. It did.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

DIRISHMAN;1860589 said:


> Welcome to the dark side...


Love all the power the PS 6.7 has to offer. It took a bit to remember the extra wheels.


----------



## SVTDanny

07PSDCREW;1864304 said:


> This was my truck a couple months ago. I yanked the motor and studded it, replaced one head that didn't look good enough to go back in, replaced manifolds,trans lines and power steering lines and a rotted a/c line. Added coolant filter kit and everything else it needed. It's been a great truck and it was starting to show signs the head was lifting. I tortured the crap out of it for 125k miles. It finally gave up. Should be good to go now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All back together running outside!


Nice. I did the headgaskets and studded my 6.4 in the truck with the cab on. Helluva job.


----------



## Stroke_this

SVTDanny;1865805 said:


> Nice. I did the headgaskets and studded my 6.4 in the truck with the cab on. Helluva job.


That just seems like so much extra work.


----------



## SVTDanny

Stroke_this;1865815 said:


> That just seems like so much extra work.


Took me 30 hours doing it by myself. I don't have a lift to pull the cab and pulling the engine would have taken just as long - all the same stuff has to come out.


----------



## Comconutil

Here are the two sanders we have.

Peterbilt 330 with a torwell sander

Mack RD with a highway 2020E


----------



## Snow tracker

2015 F450 with a boss 10' DXT. Almost ready for work


----------



## thelettuceman

Snow Tracker >>> Your truck is THE BOMB!!!! Good luck with it.


----------



## MajorDave

Just home! Awesome - excited about that fluffy rain!


----------



## BUFF

MajorDave;1869588 said:


> Just home! Awesome - excited about that fluffy rain!


Looks good Dave.......Thumbs Up
I'd suggest you put a flap on it though.
I've got "fluffy rain" coming for the 2nd time this week.


----------



## MajorDave

Thanks pal! Ya - need to get one on there! I have some LONG strips of ice skating rink padding - heavy rubber "stuff." I bet I could make one outta that...instead of spending another couple hundred bucks. Just don't want it to look like crap...


----------



## MajorDave

BIG Shout out to *** RED's GARAGE *** - it is so valuable to deal with people that you can trust. AMAZING how it makes you feel when you get the "good" feeling in the pit of your stomach instead of that other one! Hell, I walked out the door with 2 sweatshirts, a T-Shirt, and one of those official BOSS "Northface" style jackets with the Red's Logo embroidered on the sleeve as a friendly "Thank You!" That goes a long way too! Very Cool. And they're open 24 hours during storms!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

MajorDave;1869610 said:


> BIG Shout out to *** RED's GARAGE *** - it is so valuable to deal with people that you can trust. AMAZING how it makes you feel when you get the "good" feeling in the pit of your stomach instead of that other one! Hell, I walked out the door with 2 sweatshirts, a T-Shirt, and one of those official BOSS "Northface" style jackets with the Red's Logo embroidered on the sleeve as a friendly "Thank You!" That goes a long way too! Very Cool. And they're open 24 hours during storms!


That's Awesome to hear that's what's called good Ole fashion customer service Kudos to Reds ..wish we had some like that here


----------



## Banksy

MajorDave;1869588 said:


> Just home! Awesome - excited about that fluffy rain!


Is that plow level? The front is off the pavement some. Looks sweet.


----------



## MajorDave

Banksy;1869816 said:


> Is that plow level? The front is off the pavement some. Looks sweet.


Haha. I looked at same thing. Street is sloped/curved off to side. Actually tilted camera for shot.


----------



## 04trd

Just washed her up after this recent storm. 2002 f550 7.3 with 138k on it. Blizzard 810


----------



## mercer_me

04trd;1869862 said:


> Just washed her up after this recent storm. 2002 F550 7.3 with 138k on it. Blizzard 810


That's a wicked sharp 7.3. I can tell you must take really good care of it.


----------



## 04trd

Thanks man! Yea I try to take care of it. If you take care of it ,it will take care of you. Well that's what I think lol and if I'm going to live in the thing in the winter I want it clean and nice and I'm also 23 so I wanna do it right and take care of it. I can't afford to do it wrong twice. I don't mind spending money to do it right the first time


----------



## thelettuceman

mercer_me;1869975 said:


> That's a wicked sharp 7.3. I can tell you must take really good care of it.


Times 2. Good lookin truck


----------



## weareweird69

Yeah, most of the F450 and F550 trucks are junk after people but them and just abuse them.

Neighbor has an 01ish F450. It sounded like death yesterday when they were trying to get it started.

Very nice truck!


----------



## CraigH

My Dogg from last year.


----------



## GM2500HD

Finished install today, cut a lot of plastic. Changed 20 inch rims for 18 inch .


----------



## steinerservices

*1996 cummins*

Heres my 1996 cummins 12 valve . 4 inch straight pipe


----------



## TCLandscaping

What size plow Steiner?


----------



## Rob2049

05 f250 8.5' vxf.


----------



## Rob2049

Another one from the side.


----------



## steinerservices

Its a 8' with the wings on its 9'


----------



## Jack_Frost

GM2500HD;1871085 said:


> Finished install today, cut a lot of plastic. Changed 20 inch rims for 18 inch .


I am thinking of doing a install on my 2015 do you have any pick of front after install with out plow on >?


----------



## dstifel

Citytow;1837226 said:


> assorted blades from our yard


Edges all sitting on boards just to prevent rust?


----------



## SnowGeekJason

Just starting out in the snow plow Business and super excited to start. I have a some makeshift grill strobes and back strobes. But any one know about some good strobes for day/night? happy to take suggestions and places to buy from. Also here is few pictures of my new BOSS DXT 8'2. Super excited to use it this Winter in Michigan.


----------



## dodgesprt00

Gearing up for the lake effect storm tonight


----------



## SnowGeekJason

*New with BOSS DEXT*

Hey Guys, I new to snow plowing. Just starting this year and super excited about it. Currently have about 45 accounts (2 commercial, 43 residential) and the calls keep coming in! I have a BOSS DXT snow plow 2014. Have makeshift Grill strobes and back lights, but looking for some good Roof LED lights. Any suggestions on what to buy and where. Here are some pictures of the plow and truck. I hope to take more when we get some snow here in the Metro Detroit Area.


----------



## GM2500HD

Jack_Frost;1871561 said:


> I am thinking of doing a install on my 2015 do you have any pick of front after install with out plow on >?


I had to modify pin to get them in , the SLT has the chrome piece which makes it thicker .


----------



## mossman381

GM2500HD;1871085 said:


> Finished install today, cut a lot of plastic. Changed 20 inch rims for 18 inch .


Looks good. I got to play with mine a little bit today 



SnowGeekJason;1871915 said:


> Hey Guys, I new to snow plowing. Just starting this year and super excited about it. Currently have about 45 accounts (2 commercial, 43 residential) and the calls keep coming in! I have a BOSS DXT snow plow 2014. Have makeshift Grill strobes and back lights, but looking for some good Roof LED lights. Any suggestions on what to buy and where. Here are some pictures of the plow and truck. I hope to take more when we get some snow here in the Metro Detroit Area.


Wow, starting out with some nice equipment.


----------



## PremierSnowPlow

Plow wasnt adjusted when I took the picture. Now the frame is level and all good. Trying to find a MVP so I can retire this plow but until then, it works fine!


----------



## Jguck25

dodgesprt00;1871903 said:


> Gearing up for the lake effect storm tonight


Where did you get those wings? I wonder if they would work on an xblade


----------



## ShaneysLawnCare

We upgraded slightly this year missing from the picture are 2 2014 324J Deere Loaders
which Deere made me buy  they wouldnt let me lease them sad face.....


----------



## ShaneysLawnCare

SVTDanny;1860707 said:


> Just installed my first blade - 8' Western on my 2008 6.4 F350. Just going to be used to clear my driveway and road, about a mile worth of pavement.


If you ever want to sell it, I will buy that in a heart beat that is the best looking color scheme Ford ever put on a CCLB


----------



## dstifel

Not sure if that worked but 2014 ram


----------



## rob_cook2001

My 2013 f350 with 9.2dxt


----------



## Pit Crew

Got to use the new plow for the first time yesterday, gonna take a little time to get used to it. Plowed with a straight plow for 18yrs.


----------



## Banksy

GM2500HD;1871961 said:


> I had to modify pin to get them in , the SLT has the chrome piece which makes it thicker .


Ouch! :crying:


----------



## srmz

*new meyer sv2 plow installed*

2014 Chevy 2500HD
New Meyer Super V2 
with curb guards


----------



## weareweird69

SnowGeekJason;1871915 said:


> Hey Guys, I new to snow plowing. Just starting this year and super excited about it. Currently have about 45 accounts (2 commercial, 43 residential) and the calls keep coming in! I have a BOSS DXT snow plow 2014. Have makeshift Grill strobes and back lights, but looking for some good Roof LED lights. Any suggestions on what to buy and where. Here are some pictures of the plow and truck. I hope to take more when we get some snow here in the Metro Detroit Area.
> View attachment 138962
> 
> 
> View attachment 138963
> 
> 
> View attachment 138964


http://www.atomicled.com

They should have what you need.


----------



## R1lukasz

08 f350 with brand new wideout


----------



## rob_cook2001

Very nice ford!


----------



## Truckin Redneck

SantiniServices;441105 said:


> heres my baby
> 
> View attachment 28746


Great looking truck !


----------



## snowfire1979

All i want for Christmas is snow snow snow!


----------



## mdb landscaping

New addition to the fleet


----------



## Jack_Frost

snowfire1979;1875445 said:


> All i want for Christmas is snow snow snow!


ussmileyflag outstanding


----------



## Jack_Frost

snowfire1979 ,, great fleet !


----------



## Fourbycb

My New 2014 Polaris 570 sportsman EPS and the Truck I drive for the State of Iowa as a temp plow driver


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Fourbycb;1877917 said:


> My New 2014 Polaris 570 sportsman EPS and the Truck I drive for the State of Iowa as a temp plow driver


Sweet looking rigs .kinda looks like the ones I drove for our IDOT for 7 yrs


----------



## Jguck25

Fourbycb;1877917 said:


> My New 2014 Polaris 570 sportsman EPS and the Truck I drive for the State of Iowa as a temp plow driver


How do you like that 570? I allllmost bought one the other day, but I had to buy some other plow equipment instead =( I am aiming to get one this spring. But it will be mostly a toy for me. Might put it to work doing some sidewalks though


----------



## Fourbycb

Jguck25;1878204 said:


> How do you like that 570? I allllmost bought one the other day, but I had to buy some other plow equipment instead =( I am aiming to get one this spring. But it will be mostly a toy for me. Might put it to work doing some sidewalks though


so far I like it


----------



## blacksmoke4119

my 8'2" SS


----------



## ken643

*Ready for yet another season.*

Ready to go, hoping for another good snow season. best of luck everyone!!


----------



## mercer_me

ken643;1878487 said:


> Ready to go, hoping for another good snow season. best of luck everyone!!


That's a sweet set up. I don't know why but I've always wanted to have a Jeep or a Tacoma with a setup like that. Just something for backup or my girlfriend could use it to get herself in or out of the driveway while I'm out plowing.


----------



## ken643

mercer_me;1878549 said:


> That's a sweet set up. I don't know why but I've always wanted to have a Jeep or a Tacoma with a setup like that. Just something for backup or my girlfriend could use it to get herself in or out of the driveway while I'm out plowing.


Thumbs Up Thanks, The Jeep has worked very well for me.


----------



## Chaseh03




----------



## 07PSDCREW

I'm ready for the snow! New cutting edge and deflector this year. Also a leveling kit and new tires and LED strobes.


----------



## xgiovannix12

Nice side decal


----------



## 07PSDCREW

xgiovannix12;1879056 said:


> Nice side decal


Thanks. I wish it was chrome reflective like the "official" ones but oh well.


----------



## xgiovannix12

I just looked them up they have the reflective ones now.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

xgiovannix12;1879069 said:


> I just looked them up they have the reflective ones now.


Where ?? eBay?


----------



## MajorDave

07PSDCREW;1879063 said:


> Thanks. I wish it was chrome reflective like the "official" ones but oh well.


What's the backstory there boys? Sure it's something tondo with Cali and the EPA...any other states?


----------



## 07PSDCREW

MajorDave;1879101 said:


> What's the backstory there boys? Sure it's something tondo with Cali and the EPA...any other states?


The official one says certified clean idle. I don't know about Cali but in New York, you cannot idle a diesel unless it has the clean idle sticker.


----------



## MajorDave

07PSDCREW;1879120 said:


> The official one says certified clean idle. I don't know about Cali but in New York, you cannot idle a diesel unless it has the clean idle sticker.


Hahaha. Figured it was something like that. LOL. Love it

Thgt it had to do something will Cali, as yours has the state of California map on it in the background...gotta look those up!!! Haha


----------



## xgiovannix12

07PSDCREW;1879120 said:


> The official one says certified clean idle. I don't know about Cali but in New York, you cannot idle a diesel unless it has the clean idle sticker.


yes ebay has the shiney ones Thumbs Up


----------



## snocrete

07PSDCREW;1879042 said:


> I'm ready for the snow! New cutting edge and deflector this year. Also a leveling kit and new tires and LED strobes.
> 
> /


The first pic I saw, I thought "what dork, those stickers didn't come on tucks back then"....then you got me on the last pic. Pretty funny, I've never seen that before.

Very sharp looking truck btw!


----------



## MajorDave

And yes, nice looking set up!!!


----------



## 07PSDCREW

snocrete;1879344 said:


> The first pic I saw, I thought "what dork, those stickers didn't come on tucks back then"....then you got me on the last pic. Pretty funny, I've never seen that before.
> 
> Very sharp looking truck btw!


Many thanks go to you and MajorDave. Thanks for the compliments! Yes, I am a dork...lol.


----------



## Hardware 2

*Same Truck... New Fisher*


----------



## Mark13

Very sharp truck and plow! Truck is kinda similar to mine, I really like the wheels on it.


----------



## BUFF

Mark13;1880929 said:


> Very sharp truck and plow! Truck is kinda similar to mine, I really like the wheels on it.


I see you picked up a DXT, looks good.


----------



## Mark13

BUFF;1880970 said:


> I see you picked up a DXT, looks good.


I got it the end of January, It's a pretty slick plow to use. I like the trip edge over my old poly v that would shorten your life span every time it tripped the full moldboard.


----------



## mpriester

*Both trucks are ready as they are going to be this year*

New salter on the chevy and the ford has been rejuvinated. The Western will get painted next year and maybe the truck as well, but for this year it will do.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Mark13;1880929 said:


> Very sharp truck and plow! Truck is kinda similar to mine, I really like the wheels on it.


Well we all know who's got all the money....lol


----------



## mercer_me

Mark13;1880929 said:


> Very sharp truck and plow! Truck is kinda similar to mine, I really like the wheels on it.


Your truck looks great with the stainless DXT.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

mercer_me;1881185 said:


> Your truck looks great with the stainless DXT.


Hey Will gotta understand everything on his truck or equipment Mark does is Wicked sick.. you aughta see his semi....right Mark

.


----------



## Pit Crew

Gotta love the stainless


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pit Crew;1881199 said:


> Gotta love the stainless


Nice ride and plow .how you like the Dogg vee


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

Mark13;1880929 said:


> Very sharp truck and plow! Truck is kinda similar to mine, I really like the wheels on it.


trucks looking good mark! dxt looks right at home up front


----------



## BRL1

I wish I would have got a DXT the dealer said it is only for 1 tons


----------



## DIRISHMAN

BRL1;1881380 said:


> I wish I would have got a DXT the dealer said it is only for 1 tons


Gotta guy who's got a 9.5 mvp3 with wings on his F250 and has no issues so what wrong with a Chevy 2500 with a DXT heck get a 8.2 with wings on the DXT steel or poly


----------



## BRL1

DIRISHMAN;1881425 said:


> Gotta guy who's got a 9.5 mvp3 with wings on his F250 and has no issues so what wrong with a Chevy 2500 with a DXT heck get a 8.2 with wings on the DXT steel or poly


I'll be getting wings soon. And Ya I don't know why my 2500hd pushes and lifts my 8.2 poly vxt great.


----------



## BRL1

Timbrens ballast spreader and the t bars cranked up can't even tell I have a plow on


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;1881380 said:


> I wish I would have got a DXT the dealer said it is only for 1 tons


Sounds like the dealer wanted to move a VXT that he had in stock..........
Go hit the Boss selector http://www.bossplow.com/product-selector and plug in your truck to see what's recommended.

BTW you should have gotten a DXT.......:laughing:


----------



## snowcommander

That certified dirty idle sticker is hilarious. I've seen so many new chassis cabs with that certified clean idle sticker its ridiculous. Saw about 5 today and I live in an area with a whopping population of 20,000.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

BUFF;1881503 said:


> Sounds like the dealer wanted to move a VXT that he had in stock..........
> Go hit the Boss selector http://www.bossplow.com/product-selector and plug in your truck to see what's recommended.
> 
> BTW you should have gotten a DXT.......:laughing:


Ouch!!! Nothing like being truthful. .bahahahaha


----------



## BRL1

BUFF;1881503 said:


> Sounds like the dealer wanted to move a VXT that he had in stock..........
> Go hit the Boss selector http://www.bossplow.com/product-selector and plug in your truck to see what's recommended.
> 
> BTW you should have gotten a DXT.......:laughing:


Hey it still pushes snow!  and they still had to order it in so its not like he had a vxt in stock


----------



## BUFF

BRL1;1881580 said:


> Hey it still pushes snow!  and they still had to order it in so its not like he had a vxt in stock


Oh yeah the VXT is a great plow and before I heard Boss was introducing a 8.2 and 9.2 I was going to get a VXT.


----------



## BRL1

BUFF;1881597 said:


> Oh yeah the VXT is a great plow and before I heard Boss was introducing a 8.2 and 9.2 I was going to get a VXT.


What's the big difference between the two anyway? Is the dual trip edge the main feture


----------



## Pit Crew

DIRISHMAN;1881247 said:


> Nice ride and plow .how you like the Dogg vee


Thanks Dirishman, I have only got to use it a couple times so far. So not sure yet on how I`m going to like it.my first V plow,deffinately a learning curve,mostly on the controller. I could run my meyer blind folded. I do love the look of the stainles.Verdict is still out on the trip edge, haven`t triped it yet,or had to deal with ice build up as others have mentioned. The rest of the plow seems great,we`ll see.Bring on the snow...


----------



## rob_cook2001

BRL1;1881755 said:


> What's the big difference between the two anyway? Is the dual trip edge the main feture


The main difference is with the dxt you have less chances of knocking a filling out of your tooth when you trip the plow lol.


----------



## Mark13

BRL1;1881380 said:


> I wish I would have got a DXT the dealer said it is only for 1 tons


I'm running a 9.2 on my 2500HD as you can tell above. Truck is also a diesel and usually carries a SnowEx 8500 in the bed as well.



rob_cook2001;1881928 said:


> The main difference is with the dxt you have less chances of knocking a filling out of your tooth when you trip the plow lol.


Isn't that the truth. With the full trip boss V's you cringed at the thought of the blade tripping and the violent jarring that was about to come.


----------



## SVTDanny

Got our first snow today, about 6 inches here. Was much nicer clearing the driveway and road in about 5 minutes while sitting in the heat listening to the radio, versus last year spending an hour or more sitting out in the open on the tractor trying to clear it.


----------



## Sprag-O

Last years pictures for a little inspiration...


----------



## BRL1

Mark13;1882137 said:


> I'm running a 9.2 on my 2500HD as you can tell above. Truck is also a diesel and usually carries a SnowEx 8500 in the bed as well.
> 
> Isn't that the truth. With the full trip boss V's you cringed at the thought of the blade tripping and the violent jarring that was about to come.


aha yea I was in a hurry this morning trying to get my piles pushed back and didn't quite lift the blade enough and tripped pretty good on the curb. It def Jared me but nothing crazy no damage to curb or truck.


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

SVTDanny;1882913 said:


> Got our first snow today, about 6 inches here. Was much nicer clearing the driveway and road in about 5 minutes while sitting in the heat listening to the radio, versus last year spending an hour or more sitting out in the open on the tractor trying to clear it.


where in va are you from?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Here's to a productive, safe year.


----------



## BUFF

Dogplow Dodge;1883358 said:


> Here's to a productive, safe year.


Truck still looks good.....
What's going on under the turn signal?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Dogplow Dodge;1883358 said:


> Here's to a productive, safe year.


Nice lookin old power wagon. I had a warlock as a teen


----------



## SnowPlowTrucks

Here's my rig! Its a 2004 Chevy 3500 4x4 6.0 gas. Just got the aluminum dump bed installed. (it had an utility body on before) The plow is a 9' snowdogg EX90 stainless, It was a never used demo plow that I got for around $3,000. Its my first plow truck, and once we get a decent snow, will be my first time plowing with a truck... Now I just need snow and contracts!payup


----------



## gallihersnow

SnowPlowTrucks;1884549 said:


> Here's my rig! Its a 2004 Chevy 3500 4x4 6.0 gas. Just got the aluminum dump bed installed. (it had an utility body on before) The plow is a 9' snowdogg EX90 stainless, It was a never used demo plow that I got for around $3,000. Its my first plow truck, and once we get a decent snow, will be my first time plowing with a truck... Now I just need snow and contracts!payup


That's a nice looking dump truck. Hope it makes you lots of payup.


----------



## SnowPlowTrucks

gallihersnow;1884587 said:


> That's a nice looking dump truck. Hope it makes you lots of payup.


Thank you!


----------



## SVTDanny

oldbluehairhemi;1883345 said:


> where in va are you from?


I'm in Winchester


----------



## MajorDave

SVTDanny;1882913 said:


> Got our first snow today, about 6 inches here. Was much nicer clearing the driveway and road in about 5 minutes while sitting in the heat listening to the radio, versus last year spending an hour or more sitting out in the open on the tractor trying to clear it.


AMAZING how that works! haha Congrats!


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Our first snow fall this season


----------



## LawnGuy110

SVTDanny;1884614 said:


> I'm in Winchester


Im jealous that you guys in winchester got 6 inches....I live in fairfax and we got like an inch and a half.......


----------



## mercer_me

We got a little over a foot of heavy wet snow in my area on Thanksgiving so, I got to try out my new Tundra and plow. The Tundra handled the 8' HD Fisher very well and the truck had plenty of power pushing the heavy snow. I'm also very impressed with my BF Goodrich all terrains, they have wicked traction and I think I like them better than the Good Year Wrangler Duratracs I had on my Chevy. I can't wait to get some cold weather and then get some more snow so, I can just drop the blade and go and not have to worry about digging up driveways and lawns.


----------



## fireboy5722

got a bit of snow the other day but didn't last long only got to plow one drive!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

mercer_me;1885212 said:


> We got a little over a foot of heavy wet snow in my area on Thanksgiving so, I got to try out my new Tundra and plow. The Tundra handled the 8' HD Fisher very well and the truck had plenty of power pushing the heavy snow. I'm also very impressed with my BF Goodrich all terrains, they have wicked traction and I think I like them better than the Good Year Wrangler Duratracs I had on my Chevy. I can't wait to get some cold weather and then get some more snow so, I can just drop the blade and go and not have to worry about digging up driveways and lawns.


Way to go Will you lucky dog we still have 0. snow did ya plow in two wheel or 4x4.how much plow drop.


----------



## mercer_me

DIRISHMAN;1885221 said:


> Way to go Will you lucky dog we still have 0. snow did ya plow in two wheel or 4x4? how much plow drop?


I plowed in 4wd it was wicked slippery and I didn't have any weight in the body. The front end only drops an inch when the plow is raised. I'm very impressed with how well it handles the 8' plow. I did a lot of plowing with my boss's GMC 2500HD with an 8' HD Fisher and I honestly think my Tundra plows just as well.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

mercer_me;1885229 said:


> I plowed in 4wd it was wicked slippery and I didn't have any weight in the body. The front end only drops an inch when the plow is raised. I'm very impressed with how well it handles the 8' plow. I did a lot of plowing with my boss's GMC 2500HD with an 8' HD Fisher and I honestly think my Tundra plows just as well.


Sweet go get your self some tube sand for ballast 60lbs a piece


----------



## LawnGuy110

DIRISHMAN;1885288 said:


> Sweet go get your self some tube sand for ballast 60lbs a piece


Mercer hates using tube sand for ballast xysport


----------



## mercer_me

DIRISHMAN;1885288 said:


> Sweet go get your self some tube sand for ballast 60lbs a piece





Classic Cuts Lawn Service;1885330 said:


> Mercer hates using tube sand for ballast xysport


I don't like the idea of sand in the body of my pickup. Plus I can't justify buying sand when I own 40 acres of it. I think I'm going to use some used cutting edges for ballast.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Mercer, which BFGs are they, KO, KO2, regular A/T?


----------



## mercer_me

k1768;1885382 said:


> Mercer, which BFGs are they, KO, KO2, regular A/T?


They are BFG All Terrain KO.


----------



## SVTDanny

Classic Cuts Lawn Service;1884991 said:


> Im jealous that you guys in winchester got 6 inches....I live in fairfax and we got like an inch and a half.......


Yes... definitely a big difference on this side of the mountain when it comes to snow fall. Especially out where we are, we got another 2-3" than people 2 miles down the road did. Our yard is still covered with 1-2", everything in town has been melted away for a day or two.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

mercer_me;1885372 said:


> I don't like the idea of sand in the body of my pickup. Plus I can't justify buying sand when I own 40 acres of it. I think I'm going to use some used cutting edges for ballast.


Well I was not thinkin. I have a Linex spray in bed liner.so sand won't effect or scratch the crap out of my bed.but I put the sand in rubber made totes then ratchet strap them to the wheel well of my bed.so as they won't fly around.last year I used bags of salt had 8 bags each tote so total 16 bags at 50lbs.mind you that was for my F250 not my Tundra. So it'll use maybe 8 total


----------



## 07PSDCREW

I use (10) 80lb bags of Sakrete soaked in water with a hose and allowed to dry before moving them.


----------



## mercer_me

DIRISHMAN;1885861 said:


> Well I was not thinking. I have a Linex spray in bed liner.so sand won't effect or scratch the crap out of my bed.but I put the sand in rubber made totes then ratchet strap them to the wheel well of my bed.so as they won't fly around.last year I used bags of salt had 8 bags each tote so total 16 bags at 50lbs. mind you that was for my F250 not my Tundra. So it'll use maybe 8 total


I'm planning on getting a Linex sprayed in liner next Summer. I might also get the Rubber Made totes and fill them with sand. In the past I never used ballast but, I think it would be a huge help.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

mercer_me;1885874 said:


> I'm planning on getting a Linex sprayed in liner next Summer. I might also get the Rubber Made totes and fill them with sand. In the past I never used ballast but, I think it would be a huge help.


Also Will the ballast creates a load on the rear springs not only for the plow.But also for traction you be able to plow in two wheel drive for some snow events vs 4x4 which save ya some on fuel milage and your drive train.


----------



## mercer_me

DIRISHMAN;1886082 said:


> Also Will the ballast creates a load on the rear springs not only for the plow.But also for traction you be able to plow in two wheel drive for some snow events vs 4x4 which save ya some on fuel milage and your drive train.


Like I said, I like the Rubber Made tote idea. It would help a lot with traction and I would have some sand if I do need it if I get stuck. They so would be very easy to put in and take out.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

mercer_me;1886118 said:


> Like I said, I like the Rubber Made tote idea. It would help a lot with traction and I would have some sand if I do need it if I get stuck. They so would be very easy to put in and take out.


Awesome Will good luck take some pic of that bad boy pushin a load..


----------



## mercer_me

DIRISHMAN;1886184 said:


> Awesome Will good luck take some pic of that bad boy pushin a load.


Next snow storm I will get some action pics. I would have on Thanksgiving but, I had work boots on and I wasn't real excited about getting my feet wet.


----------



## Ryank

here's a picture of my xv1, haven't picked up the xv2 yet, been slammed with leaf clean ups, hopefully i'll pick it up in a few weeks.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ryank;1886268 said:


> here's a picture of my xv1, haven't picked up the xv2 yet, been slammed with leaf clean ups, hopefully i'll pick it up in a few weeks.


Nice lookin ride.so how does one clean up leaves after a 10 inch snow fall...


----------



## snowish10

Ryank;1886268 said:


> here's a picture of my xv1, haven't picked up the xv2 yet, been slammed with leaf clean ups, hopefully i'll pick it up in a few weeks.


Are those toyo open country m/t?


----------



## acusanello

Hey guys, heres my new rig. I bought the truck last year and just got around to getting a plow for it last week just in time for the first storm. Its my first diesel and first plow. so far amazing truck and plow. I bought the plow in the crate, was not too bad to install and put together.


----------



## gallihersnow

acusanello;1887909 said:


> Hey guys, heres my new rig. I bought the truck last year and just got around to getting a plow for it last week just in time for the first storm. Its my first diesel and first plow. so far amazing truck and plow. I bought the plow in the crate, was not too bad to install and put together.


That's a sweet combination. Thumbs Up


----------



## acusanello

thanks! if anyone has suggestions for light bars i will take them. I want to do some sort of aluminum back rack or bar with a full sized led strobe bar, not a mini


----------



## 07PSDCREW

acusanello;1888035 said:


> thanks! if anyone has suggestions for light bars i will take them. I want to do some sort of aluminum back rack or bar with a full sized led strobe bar, not a mini


Protech makes some nice customizable ones. Since your in Mass, you can order them from New England Truck Design in Sterling Ma. They are a local protech dealer. The have all kinds of combinations of louvers, mesh, lights, brackets etc. Here's mine..


----------



## just plow it

Here is a picture of our snow fleet. Two 2004 Dodge Ram 2500 with Cummins diesel and a 2005 John Deere two speed 328 skid steer, I will be getting a 10 foot pusher for it soon.


----------



## acusanello

07PSDCREW;1888153 said:


> Protech makes some nice customizable ones. Since your in Mass, you can order them from New England Truck Design in Sterling Ma. They are a local protech dealer. The have all kinds of combinations of louvers, mesh, lights, brackets etc. Here's mine..


That is a mean looking rack. Im looking into them right now thanks!


----------



## 07PSDCREW

acusanello;1888234 said:


> That is a mean looking rack. Im looking into them right now thanks!


Thanks! I made my mini lightbar mount removeable for summer time. I think you will like them. Especially if you like aluminum. I even got my hands on the Protech fifth wheel gate to match.


----------



## acusanello

That's sweet. Any idea on pricing for the back racks?


----------



## novawagonmaster

Lots of nice big rigs, but the wheelbase would kill me. All driveways on my end.

Minibar strobe was not mounted yet in this pic, but otherwise good to go. Had nearly a foot of wet heavy stuff a couple weeks ago, and it pushed just fine. The Blizzak snow tires, 300 lbs in the back, and 4 air shocks make this thing a driveway clearing beast.


----------



## xgiovannix12

It needs a good washing


----------



## unhcp

My new to me rig for this year, 2011 Super Duty with all new fisher gear


----------



## bacwudzme

2011 Ram 2500


----------



## mercer_me

bacwudzme;1888865 said:


> 2011 Ram 2500


Nice looking truck Pete. Do you have any pictures of the XLS on it?


----------



## 07PSDCREW

acusanello;1888681 said:


> That's sweet. Any idea on pricing for the back racks?


I paid about 560$ but I waited for it for two weeks for them to get an order in to save shipping charges. Basically they ordered it with their stock order and I saved about 100$


----------



## sld92e_23

http://vid51.photobucket.com/albums/f380/sld92e_23/IMG_3840.mp4


----------



## acusanello

07PSDCREW;1888960 said:


> I paid about 560$ but I waited for it for two weeks for them to get an order in to save shipping charges. Basically they ordered it with their stock order and I saved about 100$


I saw them for sale on a site in the 300's.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Nice lookin rig Chris (UNHCP) I thought you had a 2011 rig last year?


----------



## 07PSDCREW

acusanello;1889862 said:


> I saw them for sale on a site in the 300's.


Yes you can get one for 300$ but it won't have any custom order options. 
Just a plain Jane cab rack. This is the site I priced mine from. Then I went to the Protech dealer in Sterling and they price matched. 
http://www.westcoastoffroad.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=10_46&products_id=106


----------



## unhcp

07PSDCREW;1890140 said:


> Nice lookin rig Chris (UNHCP) I thought you had a 2011 rig last year?


2008 last year


----------



## acusanello

07PSDCREW;1890141 said:


> Yes you can get one for 300$ but it won't have any custom order options.
> Just a plain Jane cab rack. This is the site I priced mine from. Then I went to the Protech dealer in Sterling and they price matched.
> http://www.westcoastoffroad.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=10_46&products_id=106


ya thats where i was and just realized that..


----------



## curt_irocz

Heres my baby trucks. Used for residential and commercial. They work great for the tight driveways in my area. 
2003 s10 zr2


And ol faithful 1994 s10 Blazer


----------



## UniqueTouch

You guys are able to plow decent storms with those keeps and gmcs? It's gotta prob be strictly powder right ? And if it's max is what a couple inches ? That's cool to
Know bc my dad wants to buy a lil truck like those just for his church, if he can get away with only spending a lil bit of cash for something like that that would be ideal bc we don't get paid for that lot , let me know guys thanks , learning a lot on here


----------



## novawagonmaster

UniqueTouch;1890726 said:


> You guys are able to plow decent storms with those keeps and gmcs? It's gotta prob be strictly powder right ? And if it's max is what a couple inches ? That's cool to
> Know bc my dad wants to buy a lil truck like those just for his church, if he can get away with only spending a lil bit of cash for something like that that would be ideal bc we don't get paid for that lot , let me know guys thanks , learning a lot on here


I only do driveways with the Jeep, and they are all fairly short runs. Like I said, the first push this season was about 12" of heavy wet crap, and I pushed it with no trouble. Keep in mind, I have weight in the back and a new set of Blizzak winter tires.

Small parking lots would be fine, but I would not try to plow Wal-mart with my rig.


----------



## curt_irocz

UniqueTouch;1890726 said:


> You guys are able to plow decent storms with those keeps and gmcs? It's gotta prob be strictly powder right ? And if it's max is what a couple inches ? That's cool to
> Know bc my dad wants to buy a lil truck like those just for his church, if he can get away with only spending a lil bit of cash for something like that that would be ideal bc we don't get paid for that lot , let me know guys thanks , learning a lot on here


Lol. No they do more than a couple inches. We get a decent amount of snow here on metro detriot area. And I have never had to go home cause the little truck couldn't handle it. Over 8 inches is a lot to push if it's a parking lot. But that's the same with a 1500.


----------



## skorum03

Price for a 50# bag of -10 salt at frattalones ace hardware white bear lake


----------



## skorum03

skorum03;1892857 said:


> Price for a 50# bag of -10 salt at frattalones ace hardware white bear lake


Whoops wrong thread


----------



## Pit Crew

Found some old pics. Here is a couple of my old plow trucks when they were new. 1997 F 250 and 2000 F350 V10


----------



## BUFF

Pit Crew;1894240 said:


> Found some old pics. Here is a couple of my old plow trucks when they were new. 1997 F 250 and 2000 F350 V10


Nice ....
Why the change in color on the new one.


----------



## snowplower1

I like that 97! old trucks are awesome! I always wish we didnt have to junk our 93 chevy, it was sucha great truck


----------



## Pit Crew

BUFF;1894413 said:


> Nice ....
> Why the change in color on the new one.


Not sure which new one your talking about. The 97 was a beautiful color. When I replaced it with the 2000 F350, they didn`t offer that color,so I wen`t with the marroon color. Not sure what the called it. Then I got a new 03 F350 and was going to order the charcoal gray. Then found out they brought the 97 color back, so thats what I went with.when I got the 2014, again was after the gray,but ended up with the silver.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Pit Crew;1894783 said:


> Not sure which new one your talking about. The 97 was a beautiful color. When I replaced it with the 2000 F350, they didn`t offer that color,so I wen`t with the marroon color. Not sure what the called it. Then I got a new 03 F350 and was going to order the charcoal gray. Then found out they brought the 97 color back, so thats what I went with.when I got the 2014, again was after the gray,but ended up with the silver.


He was joking.


----------



## Pit Crew

Pushin 2 Please;1894943 said:


> He was joking.


My bad, quess my thought was company trucks need to stay same color,in my one truck fleet.They actually were quite different in color.


----------



## BUFF

Pit Crew;1895231 said:


> My bad, quess my thought was company trucks need to stay same color,in my one truck fleet.They actually were quite different in color.


I made the assumption the color was the same/close in the pics you posted, lighting, different camera can give different results. This is why I asked the question, I prefer white and always bought white up till '08 when all I could find was silver equipped the way I wanted, I just got a '15 and it's Charcoal or Magnetic as Ford calls it. Next time I'm ordering white.......


----------



## d_charters

*New to me!*

my new to me 2003 Dodge 2500 with 7 1/2 arctic. Only has 54,000KM


----------



## Jacobmb

Hey All,

Just wanted to share some pictures.

2004 Ram 1500 SLT 5.7L V8
w/ aftermarket transmission cooler
Snoway 25" MTD Snoway Plow w/down pressure
Cooper M+S tyres
Snoway 6cu Tailgate Spreader w/ 80lb Vibrator 
2x 54watt Cree LED reverse lights

Ballast is in a rubbermaid box and 7 buckets in the bed (strapped in)
Including the full hopper approx 900# but gets lighter as the tailgate spreader is emptied.

I threw in a picture from last year, but hopefully after tonights 10-15cm forecast I will have some pictures with all light on and something more interesting!

J


----------



## ectolle

2007 mega cab dually 5.9 cummins with a sno way v plow.
2002 JCB loader with a 10 foot box


----------



## mercer_me

The Rock Warrior has been preforming very well so far. I love this truck and plow combo. I can't wait to try it out on a 12"+ storm.


----------



## Oxmow

ectolle;1899317 said:


> 2007 mega cab dually 5.9 cummins with a sno way v plow.
> 2002 JCB loader with a 10 foot box


Is that legal to have that 10' box hanging over the sides like that on your trailer?

Oxmow


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Oxmow;1899466 said:


> Is that legal to have that 10' box hanging over the sides like that on your trailer?
> 
> Oxmow


I can tell you it's NOT here. They'd have me in shackles and pounding rocks out back of the station soon as I pulled out of my driveway...

Special permits are required here for that type of haul.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

mercer_me;1899340 said:


> The Rock Warrior has been preforming very well so far. I love this truck and plow combo. I can't wait to try it out on a 12"+ storm.


Woooooh you go will awesome pic..


----------



## DIRISHMAN

ectolle;1899317 said:


> 2007 mega cab dually 5.9 cummins with a sno way v plow.
> 2002 JCB loader with a 10 foot box


So my question is you got a mega cab with a snoway vee. How do you like it.then I guess why not a boss or fisher or western vee with wings ...


----------



## ectolle

Replying about the question of if it's legal. No it's not but this was a big storm and I just moved it about 2 miles and filled it full of a fuel. It normally stays at 1 location all winter but last winter we got so much snow that stuck around I had to push up some piles and help with a storage facility that has only 2 spots to push snow in. We used the truck and a 287 cat to push it down the isle then the loader to stack it. Normally pickups can do it no problem.

About the truck itself and plow. I love the truck it's a real horse and I've never done anything to it besides maintenance. I probably will buy a gas dodge or chevy to put it on so my business can have it's own truck and the dually can just tow our horse trailer and gooseneck when needed. I hate using it to haul semi truck parts and tires along with the salt in the winter. 
The sno way has been good. We have a local dealer that does a good job and takes care of it. I broke the mount for the cylinder last year in march but it was in wet snow and the plow got used hard last year. I reworked it and put thicker steel everywhere I could along with much better welds. I've seen that they redesigned them and are a much better design. I do really like the down pressure on it but next plow will either be a sno way or boss. I haven't decided yet.


----------



## ectolle

The guy I plow with has always had sno ways for probably 15 years and loves them. He has an 8 foot mega blade now with the hydraulic wings that I've used before and it moves some serious snow. He beats the crap out of it and has never had a problem. The plow I have is his old one and I made payments on it so that helped


----------



## mercer_me

DIRISHMAN;1899974 said:


> Woooooh you go will awesome pic..


Thanks! I'm so happy I went with the 8' HD. The extra six inches helps so much for getting the banks back where I want them. My driveway is about 450' long and has a S turn and with the 7.5' SD I had trouble getting the snow back in the S turn because my tires would be in the snow bank.


----------



## acusanello

Had the first good storm this year. New rig did amazing. I dont know what I would do without a v plow. another 10 inches in the forecast for this weekend!


----------



## BUFF

acusanello;1900134 said:


> Had the first good storm this year. New rig did amazing. I dont know what I would do without a v plow. another 10 inches in the forecast for this weekend!


Is it safe to say garage access it's needed in the 1st pic?


----------



## acusanello

lol! not right now, its one of our rental properties. Ill go in next week with the tractor and move it all. Theres no where to put it with a truck.


----------



## xgiovannix12

BUFF;1900142 said:


> Is it safe to say garage access it's needed in the 1st pic?





acusanello;1900152 said:


> lol! not right now, its one of our rental properties. Ill go in next week with the tractor and move it all. Theres no where to put it with a truck.


sadly on one of my accounts the client wants the snow in front of the garage door for insulation Not sure what the heck she has stored in there but w/e floats her boat.


----------



## acusanello

i mean if she doesn't need to get in there until june i guess that works..... LOL


----------



## xgiovannix12

acusanello;1900219 said:


> i mean if she doesn't need to get in there until june i guess that works..... LOL


I guess not As long as she pays me I dont care payup Shes never late on payments either.


----------



## MajorDave

xgiovannix12;1900190 said:


> sadly on one of my accounts the client wants the snow in front of the garage door for insulation Not sure what the heck she has stored in there but w/e floats her boat.


Makes for an easy push!


----------



## xgiovannix12

MajorDave;1900474 said:


> Makes for an easy push!


yup very easy Thumbs Up


----------



## cet

Jacobmb;1896921 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Just wanted to share some pictures.
> 
> 2004 Ram 1500 SLT 5.7L V8
> w/ aftermarket transmission cooler
> Snoway 25" MTD Snoway Plow w/down pressure
> Cooper M+S tyres
> Snoway 6cu Tailgate Spreader w/ 80lb Vibrator
> 2x 54watt Cree LED reverse lights
> 
> Ballast is in a rubbermaid box and 7 buckets in the bed (strapped in)
> Including the full hopper approx 900# but gets lighter as the tailgate spreader is emptied.
> 
> I threw in a picture from last year, but hopefully after tonights 10-15cm forecast I will have some pictures with all light on and something more interesting!
> 
> J


You won't want to drive that truck through Newmarket. Ticket for the front plate, back plate and if the blue light is on while on the road you'll have another. They're not to friendly up here.


----------



## gallihersnow

acusanello;1900134 said:


> Had the first good storm this year. New rig did amazing. I dont know what I would do without a v plow. another 10 inches in the forecast for this weekend!


Do I spy a tailpipe coming out of the drivers side? Is your truck deleted?


----------



## Nero

xgiovannix12;1900190 said:


> sadly on one of my accounts the client wants the snow in front of the garage door for insulation Not sure what the heck she has stored in there but w/e floats her boat.


Could be her late husband still in his man cave??


----------



## xgiovannix12




----------



## DIRISHMAN

acusanello;1900134 said:


> Had the first good storm this year. New rig did amazing. I dont know what I would do without a v plow. another 10 inches in the forecast for this weekend!


Dang wish we had a 1/4 of what you got for snow.we have not had @$#*& for snow.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Nero;1900908 said:


> Could be her late husband still in his man cave??


Or a medical hooch grower place...lol


----------



## xgiovannix12

Nero;1900908 said:


> Could be her late husband still in his man cave??


sadly shes divorced but who knows lol


----------



## sota




----------



## Rain Man

*New Truck*

New F-550:bluebounc


----------



## Fannin76

97 f150 4.6


----------



## jasburrito

sota;1901401 said:


> [/QUOTE . Nice looking rig. That jeep looks to be holding the plow with ease. Nice work. Welcome to plow site.


----------



## RangerDogg

Real nice man


----------



## artfull dodger

Here is my old 1986 Dodge W250 Power Ram I just bought, 318 V8, 4spd with limited slip rear end. Came with a 7'6" Western that wasnt installed. The undercarriage isnt for a Ram, but we have adapted it to the truck. Blade is stored indoors where I work till the snow flies again. As soon as our plow specialist returns from a trip out of state and welds the lower bracing in place, I can mount the blade up and adjust the cable controls. I got the rest of all the wiring and lights done today. I plan to work on the trucks body this coming summer. Mike


----------



## Nero

DIRISHMAN;1901014 said:


> Or a medical hooch grower place...lol


Could very well be! lol..


----------



## acusanello

gallihersnow;1900888 said:


> Do I spy a tailpipe coming out of the drivers side? Is your truck deleted?


You do. But no not deleted.........yet. Still want to figure out how i want to do it given i live in good ole mass! also wana keep my warranty a little longer. when i do it i think ill fabricate a system that would keep my stock set up on so with a 5 setting switch i can put it back to full factory just to pass inspection or if i get in a sticky situation. ill stick an electronic valved y pipe before and after the filter.


----------



## WIPensFan

My 98' chevy.


----------



## BUFF

WIPensFan;1902565 said:


> My 98' chevy.


Got a Red/Black theme going on......Looks goodThumbs Up


----------



## WIPensFan

BUFF;1902692 said:


> Got a Red/Black theme going on......Looks goodThumbs Up


Thanks Buff.


----------



## mercer_me

WIPensFan;1902565 said:


> My 98' Chevy.


That thing is clean. What have you done for body work to it?


----------



## WIPensFan

mercer_me;1902760 said:


> That thing is clean. What have you done for body work to it?


Thanks Mercer...I had both door shells replaced a couple yrs ago. Nothing else body wise.


----------



## sota

jasburrito;1901845 said:


> Nice looking rig. That jeep looks to be holding the plow with ease. Nice work. Welcome to plow site.





RangerDogg;1901888 said:


> Real nice man


Thanks. It was one of those "snowball" things. Needed new tires, so I got the bigger ones I wanted and put them on those wheels, which I've had stored for like 2 years. They *just* rubbed due to the stock suspension having sagged so I bought the upgraded suspension kit (fronts are actually spec'ed as they heavy duty ones for a diesel liberty) and well hell, I've been wanting a plow for a while. There's a winch that's supposed to go on the front as well but the bracket and the plow frame conflict, so it's one at a time for now. It even rides 100x better even with the heavy duty front springs installed.

Working on making up a pipe edge (2" sch80) for it as well as I have gravel, gravel, and even more gravel.

Now I'm just waiting for the first snow apocalypse to happen to see if I am a complete moron for doing this or not.


----------



## RangerDogg

sota;1902822 said:


> Thanks. It was one of those "snowball" things. Needed new tires, so I got the bigger ones I wanted and put them on those wheels, which I've had stored for like 2 years. They *just* rubbed due to the stock suspension having sagged so I bought the upgraded suspension kit (fronts are actually spec'ed as they heavy duty ones for a diesel liberty) and well hell, I've been wanting a plow for a while. There's a winch that's supposed to go on the front as well but the bracket and the plow frame conflict, so it's one at a time for now. It even rides 100x better even with the heavy duty front springs installed.
> 
> Working on making up a pipe edge (2" sch80) for it as well as I have gravel, gravel, and even more gravel.
> 
> Now I'm just waiting for the first snow apocalypse to happen to see if I am a complete moron for doing this or not.


oh ok what year is yours . So where did you get the springs from. I like the look of it . Is it the 7'4" ? Any other pics of the jeep or other up grades?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

My driveway rig. I handle mine and a neighbors one car wide driveway.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

SullivanSeptic;1903216 said:


> My driveway rig. I handle mine and a neighbors one car wide driveway.


Ha ha ha. "Driveway rig". Looks good man! Just two driveways?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yeah, kind of. I mean, they are more like glorified sidewalks. But either way, she can usually handle it.


----------



## Jacobmb

cet;1900880 said:


> You won't want to drive that truck through Newmarket. Ticket for the front plate, back plate and if the blue light is on while on the road you'll have another. They're not to friendly up here.


Typically sticking south of Major Mackenzie and mostly south of Hwy 7 if I can help it, but all those tickets seems a little extreme, don't you think?

I don't know which law prevents me from using a blue flashing light on my snow removal vehicle but I specifically remember a question on my drivers test that asked me what type of vehicles uses a blue flashing light and it was snow removal vehicles!

If a cop wants to pull me over between 1-5am, in the worst conditions the winter has to offer while I am working because my plates are blocked by my snow removal equipment, or my blue flashing light is on, not only will I have some hefty words for them but I will see them in court. tymusic

What has your experience been?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Jacobmb;1903298 said:


> Typically sticking south of Major Mackenzie and mostly south of Hwy 7 if I can help it, but all those tickets seems a little extreme, don't you think?
> 
> I don't know which law prevents me from using a blue flashing light on my snow removal vehicle but I specifically remember a question on my drivers test that asked me what type of vehicles uses a blue flashing light and it was snow removal vehicles!
> 
> If a cop wants to pull me over between 1-5am, in the worst conditions the winter has to offer while I am working because my plates are blocked by my snow removal equipment, or my blue flashing light is on, not only will I have some hefty words for them but I will see them in court. tymusic
> 
> What has your experience been?


Not sure about your laws, but anywhere around here its a no no. They will gladly laugh at your harsh words and gladly see you in court. I doubt any place will allow a license plate to be obstructed. And usually blue flashing lights are for emergency vehicles and/or govt vehicles


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1903216 said:


> My driveway rig. I handle mine and a neighbors one car wide driveway.


Since I'm your neighbor, I hope I'm the other driveway? Haha


----------



## sota

maybe, Canadian laws are different than US laws? It's been a LONG time since I had to take my driver's test, but blues were only useable on emergency services vehicles (including volunteer fire/EMT in their personal vehicles.) Yellow is allowed if you're some kind of regular services vehicle (garbage, recycling, snow, sweeper, etc.) This is NJ though so YMMV.


----------



## cet

Jacobmb;1903298 said:


> Typically sticking south of Major Mackenzie and mostly south of Hwy 7 if I can help it, but all those tickets seems a little extreme, don't you think?
> 
> I don't know which law prevents me from using a blue flashing light on my snow removal vehicle but I specifically remember a question on my drivers test that asked me what type of vehicles uses a blue flashing light and it was snow removal vehicles!
> 
> If a cop wants to pull me over between 1-5am, in the worst conditions the winter has to offer while I am working because my plates are blocked by my snow removal equipment, or my blue flashing light is on, not only will I have some hefty words for them but I will see them in court. tymusic
> 
> What has your experience been?


A few years ago one of the cops up here thought it would be funny to give 4 Town Of Newmarket pickup trucks tickets for having their front plates blocked. The blue light is if you are actually plowing the roads. I'm not saying it's right but there are almost no blue lights left up here now. You would think the fact you're trying to be safe would be more of a concern then the colour. We have changed all ours to orange.


----------



## Jacobmb

SullivanSeptic;1903316 said:


> Not sure about your laws, but anywhere around here its a no no. They will gladly laugh at your harsh words and gladly see you in court. I doubt any place will allow a license plate to be obstructed. And usually blue flashing lights are for emergency vehicles and/or govt vehicles


I appreciate your response.

Every snowfall I brush off my lights, plates and roof. I keep myself as visible as possible in the pursuit of safety which is why I use the blue lights and brush off my plates. I generally do not use the blue lights while driving on highways or roads and there is no legislation prohibiting the use of blue flashing lights for snow removal vehicles on private property. The fine is $85 and carries no demerit points and I would rather have a motorist see me 500 meters away backing in and out of driveways and prevent an accident and pay an $85 ticket (which likely will be reduced or withdrawn the charge after talking with prosecutor) then have an accident and pay the increase in insurance premiums and not be able to finish my work. By law, I can't affix the plate to the plow or the salter, and I don't want to diminish my visibility by affixing them in my windows. If an officer wants to see my plates, he can pull me over and take a look. They are visible, not from every angle, but they are visible! I guess it will come down to what the original intention of the legislation they charge me under is. A very fine line exists between legislation built for public safety and abused as a money grab tactic. :bluebounc

Yellow flashing lights are totally legal and I could change to them. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Just so you know, an officer seeing your plates is a huge safety issue. It's a safe issue for him. It's dangerous to pull over a vehicle when you don't know the license plate number because if something happens, they have no idea what vehicle was stopped. 

And why can't you just use amber or white flashing lights. They work just as good and nobody is thinking you are a police car


----------



## Jacobmb

SullivanSeptic;1903423 said:


> Just so you know, an officer seeing your plates is a huge safety issue. It's a safe issue for him. It's dangerous to pull over a vehicle when you don't know the license plate number because if something happens, they have no idea what vehicle was stopped.
> 
> And why can't you just use amber or white flashing lights. They work just as good and nobody is thinking you are a police car


Prior to 2007 police cars here did not use blue lights. They realized they were very effective and re wrote legislation to make it legal for them to use blue flashing lights on their vehicles.

With respect, it is dangerous to pull ANY vehicle over period, regardless of the plate being visible or obstructed. The officer has a deadly weapon and with an inflated sense of being judge and executioner, I (the public) is in more danger than he.

Further, they probably radio in their location and that they have stopped a vehicle and if they can't call in a plate number they can use their eyes to identify a vehicles model and color and attachments like snow plow. I don't feel obligated to follow every letter of the law and I am not going to pretend that I do.



It could be that I am missing something. Where is everyone else mounting their plates?


----------



## Mark13

Jacobmb;1903444 said:


> Where is everyone else mounting their plates?


Mine is on the rear frame of the SnowEx 8500 I run. I have it on the upper part of the frame, off to the right of center.


----------



## Jacobmb

Mark13;1903465 said:


> Mine is on the rear frame of the SnowEx 8500 I run. I have it on the upper part of the frame, off to the right of center.


Nice Setup! I am not sure how legal having the plate there is but no doubt much more visible location than where mine is mounted!

You could get a ticket for not having a white light shining on it here in Ontario...


----------



## cwby_ram

Jacobmb;1903470 said:


> Nice Setup! I am not sure how legal having the plate there is but no doubt much more visible location than where mine is mounted!
> 
> You could get a ticket for not having a white light shining on it here in Ontario...


My plates ride in factory locations, which are behind my plow and in front of my spreader. I've been pulled over for no license plate lights when I've had those burn out, but never for obstructed plates. Of course, I don't really give them any reason to pull me over and we all play nice.


----------



## Jacobmb

cwby_ram;1903517 said:


> Of course, I don't really give them any reason to pull me over and we all play nice.


 agreed


----------



## Mark13

Jacobmb;1903470 said:


> Nice Setup! I am not sure how legal having the plate there is but no doubt much more visible location than where mine is mounted!
> 
> You could get a ticket for not having a white light shining on it here in Ontario...


Thanks, I try to keep the equipment looking nice. In my mind if everything looks good and I'm driving fairly responsibly then maybe they'll leave me alone. Or they figure I've got the money to pay a ticket so they go after me instead of someone in a beater truck that has more things wrong then right figuring they'll never pay.

Same truck with my summer wheels on and moving my plow. Salter comes out, toolbox moves back a foot to fit the L tank, and off we go for the summer.


----------



## FSUPERDUTY

Mark13;1903541 said:


> Thanks, I try to keep the equipment looking nice. In my mind if everything looks good and I'm driving fairly responsibly then maybe they'll leave me alone. Or they figure I've got the money to pay a ticket so they go after me instead of someone in a beater truck that has more things wrong then right figuring they'll never pay.
> 
> Same truck with my summer wheels on and moving my plow. Salter comes out, toolbox moves back a foot to fit the L tank, and off we go for the summer.


Haven't seen any 550 pics yet?


----------



## Mark13

FSUPERDUTY;1903631 said:


> Haven't seen any 550 pics yet?


I gotta get the plow mount switched on it first. And wash it. Looks like I hate the thing right now.


----------



## Flyboy77

This is my first season running a snow plow. Hopefully we'll get a real plowable event in St. Louis soon, I was ready for last night, but nope. We had a little ice once that we got to spread some salt. Blade, truck and salter are older, but I think they're in pretty good working condition. Wanted to try to keep a low initial entry price for this part time investment. I'm starting out subbing for a friend/neighbor to learn the ropes.

Conventional Western 8' Pro plow
1996 Ford F350 4x4 with 460 V8 gas; 88k miles; previously not a plow truck
Western 1000 hitch mount salter


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Good set up for your first time. That should work out great for you. Good luck. And its nice to see someone doing it the way you are for their first time. Too many people go all out with their set ups and they don't even know if they are going to stay with it


----------



## Nero

Welcome! F350 good choice.


----------



## Nero

WIPensFan;1902565 said:


> My 98' chevy.


Nice setup.. looking good!


----------



## BUFF

Flyboy77;1903794 said:


> Conventional Western 8' Pro plow
> 1996 Ford F350 4x4 with 460 V8 gas; 88k miles; previously not a plow truck
> Western 1000 hitch mount salter


That's a great combination for smaller lots and resi's.
I run a '97 F-350, 7.5L 5sp stick with 64K. I replaced the 8.5 Meyer with a 8.2 Boss DXT last fall, it also has a Meyer S350 TGS. 
I would suggest you put a set of wings on you blade, they'll increase your productivity easily by 25%.


----------



## Flyboy77

Nero;1903820 said:


> Welcome! F350 good choice.


Thanks! It's dedicated to work, so might as well go big. My daily driver to regular job is right behind it(Malibu), so no point in getting 1500/2500. When this pays itself off and I have money to burn, I'd like to get a WideOut or Blizzard extend-o plow. I wanted to make sure the truck I got would support such an upgrade. This one, especially non-diesel should easily handle it.



BUFF;1903858 said:


> That's a great combination for smaller lots and resi's.
> I run a '97 F-350, 7.5L 5sp stick with 64K. I replaced the 8.5 Meyer with a 8.2 Boss DXT last fall, it also has a Meyer S350 TGS.
> I would suggest you put a set of wings on you blade, they'll increase your productivity easily by 25%.


Wings are definitely in consideration. Need it to make some money first, so I can get paid to add the wings. I've seen the Buyer's for $200, but might prefer the Western's but much more. My Boss has a Meyer 7.5 without wings on a 2500, so thinking once he goes wings, he might be willing to pay me to do the same. But it's all speculation at this point, need snow that sticks to pavement first/soon! I also like removing it inside my garage (2 single doors, one side double deep) so home-made dolly rolls easy, they stay in garage. So wings would have to remove easy to fit through door.


----------



## BUFF

Flyboy77;1903891 said:


> Thanks! It's dedicated to work, so might as well go big. My daily driver to regular job is right behind it(Malibu), so no point in getting 1500/2500. When this pays itself off and I have money to burn, I'd like to get a WideOut or Blizzard extend-o plow. I wanted to make sure the truck I got would support such an upgrade. This one, especially non-diesel should easily handle it.
> 
> Wings are definitely in consideration. Need it to make some money first, so I can get paid to add the wings. I've seen the Buyer's for $200, but might prefer the Western's but much more. My Boss has a Meyer 7.5 without wings on a 2500, so thinking once he goes wings, he might be willing to pay me to do the same. But it's all speculation at this point, need snow that sticks to pavement first/soon! I also like removing it inside my garage (2 single doors, one side double deep) so home-made dolly rolls easy, they stay in garage. So wings would have to remove easy to fit through door.


Bang for the buck Buyers is a good way to go, they can bend it you tag a curb hard or rough on equipment. I'd rather have a Buyers wing bend and absorb the hit instead of taking the full force. I ran mine for 5yrs and no issues.


----------



## WIPensFan

Nero;1903823 said:


> Nice setup.. looking good!


Thanks Nero.

Lots of nice trucks and plow vehicles, keep them coming!


----------



## pdreibels

Flyboy77;1903891 said:


> Thanks! It's dedicated to work, so might as well go big. My daily driver to regular job is right behind it(Malibu), so no point in getting 1500/2500. When this pays itself off and I have money to burn, I'd like to get a WideOut or Blizzard extend-o plow. I wanted to make sure the truck I got would support such an upgrade. This one, especially non-diesel should easily handle it.
> 
> Wings are definitely in consideration. Need it to make some money first, so I can get paid to add the wings. I've seen the Buyer's for $200, but might prefer the Western's but much more. My Boss has a Meyer 7.5 without wings on a 2500, so thinking once he goes wings, he might be willing to pay me to do the same. But it's all speculation at this point, need snow that sticks to pavement first/soon! I also like removing it inside my garage (2 single doors, one side double deep) so home-made dolly rolls easy, they stay in garage. So wings would have to remove easy to fit through door.


You really can't go wrong with the $200 buyers wings. If your boss is smart he'll buy you the wings...or give you a raise when you buy them. Once you plow with wings you'll look at straight blades as being worthless without them.


----------



## Flyboy77

pdreibels;1903989 said:


> You really can't go wrong with the $200 buyers wings. If your boss is smart he'll buy you the wings...or give you a raise when you buy them. Once you plow with wings you'll look at straight blades as being worthless without them.


So I've been reading(in agreement) from many of the knowledgeable folks on here. I'm convinced scooping is better, that's why I wanted the Blizzard/Wideout. I'll probably convince him soon, once I get trained & productive. I can also start bringing in more clients and we'll need the time savings - that's a good problem to have!! He said he's been considering them anyway.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

pdreibels;1903989 said:


> You really can't go wrong with the $200 buyers wings. If your boss is smart he'll buy you the wings...or give you a raise when you buy them. Once you plow with wings you'll look at straight blades as being worthless without them.


Haha, just kind of had it out with one of my subs. Wanted him to get wings and I have a buddy that was selling a set. He demanded more money per hour, even after I said i would buy them for his plow.

So I guess he wont be the first one called out anymore when it snows, but he will be the first to go home once we are caught up also. And he gets paid very well also. Its not like I am cheap with him


----------



## pdreibels

SullivanSeptic;1904048 said:


> Haha, just kind of had it out with one of my subs. Wanted him to get wings and I have a buddy that was selling a set. He demanded more money per hour, even after I said i would buy them for his plow.
> 
> So I guess he wont be the first one called out anymore when it snows, but he will be the first to go home once we are caught up also. And he gets paid very well also. Its not like I am cheap with him


If I were a sub I'd want more money for having wings...but if you're buyin em there's not much he can say. You can't have the cake and eat it too!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yep. And because of his attitude about it, he just got bumped from the top spot. I even told him if he gets the wings and becomes more productive, I would make sure he just did more lots. Its a win/win for everyone. And hes so stupid that he didnt get the idea i was trying to explain to him. The more productive you are, the more hours you get. I have somwhat of a max dollar amount i will pay a sub, otherwise I will just go buy another truck and phase him out


----------



## BUFF

pdreibels;1904072 said:


> If I were a sub I'd want more money for having wings...but if you're buyin em there's not much he can say. You can't have the cake and eat it too!





SullivanSeptic;1904088 said:


> Yep. And because of his attitude about it, he just got bumped from the top spot. I even told him if he gets the wings and becomes more productive, I would make sure he just did more lots. Its a win/win for everyone. And hes so stupid that he didnt get the idea i was trying to explain to him. The more productive you are, the more hours you get. I have somwhat of a max dollar amount i will pay a sub, otherwise I will just go buy another truck and phase him out


When I use to do sub work I was paid by the job, not by the hour and I supplied de-icer/sand. So the incentive was there for me to be efficient. For the guy I was subbing for it made it easy when it came to predicting expenses from the storm. 
I handle my subs they same way, pay by the job.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

My sus are by the hour. I bounce them around a lot. They may do a lot for a while then I show up and have them leave to do another before it's done. All my subs know all my lots, so I don't have the same route all the time. And then also clean ups and such. But even by the hour, I know where they are and how long every lot takes. So if they are way over time, they need to habe a good reason for it. And not to mention I am always lurking around somewhere


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1904202 said:


> My sus are by the hour. I bounce them around a lot. They may do a lot for a while then I show up and have them leave to do another before it's done. All my subs know all my lots, so I don't have the same route all the time. And then also clean ups and such. But even by the hour, I know where they are and how long every lot takes. So if they are way over time, they need to habe a good reason for it. And not to mention I am always lurking around somewhere


I've been looking around for a top spot opening.....


----------



## BUFF

SullivanSeptic;1904202 said:


> My sus are by the hour. I bounce them around a lot. They may do a lot for a while then I show up and have them leave to do another before it's done. All my subs know all my lots, so I don't have the same route all the time. And then also clean ups and such. But even by the hour, I know where they are and how long every lot takes. So if they are way over time, they need to habe a good reason for it. And not to mention I am always lurking around somewhere


I like the idea of having a set route, it allows for the sub to learn the property, be more efficient and I believe the level of service is more consistent.
I do my share of lurking and they know it which works out good because they almost self police themselves rather than getting $h!t from me.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1904218 said:


> I've been looking around for a top spot opening.....


Well the spot is open for ya, but I require at least some experience and more then that lot pro you have on your Ford Ranger.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Going back to my corner now.


----------



## Sawboy

SullivanSeptic;1904202 said:


> And not to mention I am always lurking around somewhere


Now I know why Ya never got back to me on the septic job.......must've been lurking when I plowed for Ya last year!


----------



## johnnyjeep

*So far so good....*

.....only time will tell. It did make it through the biggest winter in history


----------



## johnnyjeep

*Looks awesome!*



sthoms3355;1845436 said:


> Finishing up box. Next lights and plow. Lettering will be next week.


Looks greats, thats a nice build!


----------



## mercer_me

johnnyjeep;1906302 said:


> .....only time will tell. It did make it through the biggest winter in history


And people give my sh!t about putting an 8' HD Fisher on my Tundra..... Nice setup. What have you done to the front suspension? How well does it handle that heavy plow?


----------



## MajorDave

mercer_me;1906378 said:


> And people give my sh!t about putting an 8' HD Fisher on my Tundra..... Nice setup. What have you done to the front suspension? How well does it handle that heavy plow?


Sweet looking set up - love the colors man!!! Did you enhance it somehow - the pic itself looks really cool!


----------



## f150skidoo

johnnyjeep;1906302 said:


> .....only time will tell. It did make it through the biggest winter in history


Very nice looking setup.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

f150skidoo;1907157 said:


> Very nice looking setup.


That truck looks so good that F150skidoo had to sign up and comment!

And Welcome to Plowsite F150Skidoo!


----------



## gallihersnow

07PSDCREW;1907240 said:


> That truck looks so good that F150skidoo had to sign up and comment!


lulz.

I'm not much of a Ford guy, but that Raptor is a badass rig.


----------



## f150skidoo

07PSDCREW;1907240 said:


> That truck looks so good that F150skidoo had to sign up and comment!
> 
> And Welcome to Plowsite F150Skidoo!


Hey you caught me i was looking specifically for raptors with snow plows lol

Actually i've been lurking on this site for a while since i've been looking for a skid steer/snowplow setups. And thanks for the welcome.


----------



## johnnyjeep

mercer_me;1906378 said:


> And people give my sh!t about putting an 8' HD Fisher on my Tundra..... Nice setup. What have you done to the front suspension? How well does it handle that heavy plow?


We did the mid perch adjustment. The truck actually handles it pretty well, I was surprised. My thought was If the suspension is designed strong enough to jump the truck, why can't it hold a plow 10-15 times a year?


----------



## johnnyjeep

f150skidoo;1907331 said:


> Hey you caught me i was looking specifically for raptors with snow plows lol
> 
> Actually i've been lurking on this site for a while since i've been looking for a skid steer/snowplow setups. And thanks for the welcome.


I like the Western prodigy. Scoops, angles and it can be locked out straight for back blading.


----------



## johnnyjeep

f150skidoo;1907157 said:


> Very nice looking setup.


Thank you!


----------



## johnnyjeep

MajorDave;1906392 said:


> Sweet looking set up - love the colors man!!! Did you enhance it somehow - the pic itself looks really cool!


Thank you! Yea I used a filter on the picture.


----------



## TGS Inc.

*A shot of our fleet...*

Haven't done one of these in a while...


----------



## johnnyjeep

TGS Inc.;1908180 said:


> Haven't done one of these in a while...


Great looking fleet!


----------



## Jack_Frost

TGS Inc.;1908180 said:


> Haven't done one of these in a while...


wow ! super nice set up ! first class Thumbs Up


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Jack_Frost;1911468 said:


> wow ! super nice set up ! first class Thumbs Up


Hey frost where about in Montana? I have family up in Clancy 5 miles from Helena


----------



## UniqueTouch

TGS Inc.;1908180 said:


> Haven't done one of these in a while...


Wow thats an amazing fleet, someone who did it right and is helping the economy way to go


----------



## UniqueTouch

kmamark2000;1657913 said:


> Here is my 2000 Dodge Ram 2500 HD plow truck. I designed and made the graphics myself along with my dad. If you want something like this, I can make some for you.


kmamark i like can ya email me [email protected]
Thanks


----------



## BRL1

Here is mine last storm


----------



## Antlerart06

Don't think I posted my new one on this thread

2015 F350 xl Chassis 6.2 gas Has a 9ft flatbed with a hoist
Western 9.6 MVP+ w/wings

Snow pic is from are first snowfall


----------



## BUFF

Antlerart06;1913182 said:


> Don't think I posted my new one on this thread
> 
> 2015 F350 xl Chassis 6.2 gas Has a 9ft flatbed with a hoist
> Western 9.6 MVP+ w/wings
> 
> Snow pic is from are first snowfall


Very Nice...... My next Flat Bed will have a dump.


----------



## Antlerart06

BUFF;1913316 said:


> Very Nice...... My next Flat Bed will have a dump.


They are nice when hooking up to GN Trailers

Sucks when you run wires for a Light bar
I used a Cord 16-3 50ft only had 3ft left I cut off I had to run the cord to rear then back forward

Photos don't show it I just got it on before Christmas My Mini LED light bar


----------



## BUFF

Antlerart06;1913326 said:


> They are nice when hooking up to GN Trailers
> 
> Sucks when you run wires for a Light bar
> I used a Cord 16-3 50ft only had 3ft left I cut off I had to run the cord to rear then back forward
> 
> Photos don't show it I just got it on before Christmas My Mini LED light bar


Wireless power sure would be a happy thing......:laughing::laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

BRL1;1913172 said:


> Here is mine last storm


Sweet lookin. Wish it was us with snow.good luck this season


----------



## Antlerart06

BUFF;1913410 said:


> Wireless power sure would be a happy thing......:laughing::laughing:


Yep that would be nice

Today installed my Father's Icon radio in his Chassis 
He said he will use his magnet flasher out the window. Thank god his bale bed has a hoist to


----------



## gallihersnow

Nice trucks BRL and Antlerart.


----------



## MajorDave

BUFF;1913316 said:


> Very Nice...... My next Flat Bed will have a dump.


Wish mine did - how great would that be to work on it under there.


----------



## Antlerart06

MajorDave;1913732 said:


> Wish mine did - how great would that be to work on it under there.


Bad thing with a Dump it will cost you more at a carwash 
Sure will stay clean


----------



## coloradopushr

*nice to see some fellow half ton plow trucks*



mercer_me;1906378 said:


> And people give my sh!t about putting an 8' HD Fisher on my Tundra..... Nice setup. What have you done to the front suspension? How well does it handle that heavy plow?


Here is my 05 tundra with a boss 7.5ft sport duty poly plow. I am gonna do new heavy duty front coils so I can hook a boss standard duty with wings next year. I recommend unichip for more power out of your tundra.


----------



## BUFF

coloradopushr;1915139 said:


> Here is my 05 tundra with a boss 7.5ft sport duty poly plow. I am gonna do new heavy duty front coils so I can hook a boss standard duty with wings next year. I recommend unichip for more power out of your tundra.


Hey a new Co guy, which side of the divide are you?


----------



## coloradopushr

BUFF;1915156 said:


> Hey a new Co guy, which side of the divide are you?


I am on the east side of the divide. How about you? I have been plowing snow for 3 years now this is my first on my own as a sub how about you ? What kind of rig or rigs you using?


----------



## BUFF

coloradopushr;1915249 said:


> I am on the east side of the divide. How about you? I have been plowing snow for 3 years now this is my first on my own as a sub how about you ? What kind of rig or rigs you using?


I'm on the east side in Larimer County along the foothills.
Main truck is a '97 F-350 Flatbed, Boss DXT w/Wings, I'm putting together a '86 K-5, Meyer Straight blade w/wings for my boy/backup and I just picked up a '15 Super Duty CCSB no plow yet.


----------



## coloradopushr

BUFF;1915252 said:


> I'm on the east side in Larimer County along the foothills.
> Main truck is a '97 F-350 Flatbed, Boss DXT w/Wings, I'm putting together a '86 K-5, Meyer Straight blade w/wings for my boy/backup and I just picked up a '15 Super Duty CCSB no plow yet.


Wow nice thats nice of you to put a plow truck together for your son. He can always have a side gig in the winter for life.I plow in the foothills of boulder county and Jefferson County. We probably encounter similar terrain and obsticles.what are your plans for your new super duty ? What motor did you get?


----------



## fullahead

My new setup! 7.5ft HD Fisher and stock size Duratracs. Haven't figured out how I want to arrange my ballast yet. Probably going to get a Feniex Apollo for the cab.


----------



## Banksy

fullahead;1915393 said:


> My new setup! 7.5ft HD Fisher and stock size Duratracs. Haven't figured out how I want to arrange my ballast yet. Probably going to get a Feniex Apollo for the cab.


Dang. That's sharp. You and mercer_me can get together up there in Maine for Tundra snuggle pajama parties.


----------



## BUFF

coloradopushr;1915390 said:


> Wow nice thats nice of you to put a plow truck together for your son. He can always have a side gig in the winter for life.I plow in the foothills of boulder county and Jefferson County. We probably encounter similar terrain and obsticles.what are your plans for your new super duty ? What motor did you get?


Go to the Colorado Weather Thread to keep this thread about pics.


----------



## rob_cook2001




----------



## Antlerart06

Nice looking rig V plow with wings gives a truck a killer look

Look like the lots still needs to be cleaned

Or do want it be like that for the Snowmobiles


----------



## ultimate plow

rob_cook2001;1915553 said:


>


Im guessing thats a diesel with removed badges??? since all your other are P-strokes. lol. Nice simple yet good looking rig there!


----------



## rob_cook2001

Thankyou guys.. no, that lot wouldn't not scrape any better, I have no idea why. Pushed it with my loader running a steel edge pusher.. was so disappointed that I scraped it with the truck after.. not much improvement, so spread the ice slicer heavy!. They truck is a 6.2 v8, it is the first gas truck I have ever owned.


----------



## WIPensFan

rob_cook2001;1915597 said:


> Thankyou guys.. no, that lot wouldn't not scrape any better, I have no idea why. Pushed it with my loader running a steel edge pusher.. was so disappointed that I scraped it with the truck after.. not much improvement, so spread the ice slicer heavy!. They truck is a 6.2 v8, it is the first gas truck I have ever owned.


Sweet setup Rob.


----------



## McG_Landscaping

I love the boss v. I have been between a boss 8.2v with wings or a wideout or a blizzard for my truck.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Not a boss fan, but I have both wideout and western mvp. They are both great, just depends on the type of lots you have. I will say that the wideout holds more snow then the 8'6 vee, but the 9'6" vee holds more.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

If you window a lot, (larger open lots) then the wideout wins. Average to smaller lots with a lot of islands and different angle pushes, the vee is better. Also vee stacks higher and better


----------



## rob_cook2001

I love my boss plows and unless something weird happens will buy nothing else. I have a sub who runs a power plow. It's a very nice setup, he loves it but my 9.2 V with wings will carry more snow. Another selling point on the V for me is it has less moving parts. You can't go wrong with either one as long as you have a good dealer close, as with any piece of equipment.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I forgot to say, the lot in the picture is a highschool parking lot that kids were spinning doughnuts on for two days before we plowed. Here is another lot at the same school that had not been driven on.


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1915933 said:


> I forgot to say, the lot in the picture is a highschool parking lot that kids were spinning doughnuts on for two days before we plowed. Here is another lot at the same school that had not been driven on.


Kid's would never spin doughnuts in a parking lot......


----------



## Hegartydirtwork

rob_cook2001;1915933 said:


> I forgot to say, the lot in the picture is a highschool parking lot that kids were spinning doughnuts on for two days before we plowed. Here is another lot at the same school that had not been driven on.


That is a very sharp looking setup!


----------



## UniqueTouch

fullahead;1915393 said:


> My new setup! 7.5ft HD Fisher and stock size Duratracs. Haven't figured out how I want to arrange my ballast yet. Probably going to get a Feniex Apollo for the cab.


very nice truck bro how do you like the Toyota I need to get to it three trucks in the spring I was thinking about getting some Chevy 2500 for the gas mileage I was a Toyota if you don't mind me asking


----------



## UniqueTouch

UniqueTouch;1915998 said:


> very nice truck bro how do you like the Toyota I need to get to it three trucks in the spring I was thinking about getting some Chevy 2500 for the gas mileage I was a Toyota if you don't mind me asking


How do you like the ballast system would you be able to give me the name of it so I can look at a picture of it on mine or if you have a picture thank you


----------



## UniqueTouch

Banksy;1915396 said:


> Dang. That's sharp. You and mercer_me can get together up there in Maine for Tundra snuggle pajama parties.


That sounds a lil tootu fruity lol but if i buy one ill happily join ya


----------



## Banksy

UniqueTouch;1916000 said:


> That sounds a lil tootu fruity lol but if i buy one ill happily join ya


I drive a Ford, not a Tundra. However, I could consider it.

mercer_me is a member's handle. He loves him some Tundra!


----------



## Snowngo1

*Chevy Suburban 2500 *100 Big Block with 2012 Western Wideout*

A beast to plow with. The Wideout is by far the best snowplow on the market.


----------



## BUFF

Snowngo1;1916877 said:


> A beast to plow with. The Wideout is by far the best snowplow on the market.


There's a couple guys around me plow with Suburban's and the visibility looks like it sucks.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Snowngo1;1916877 said:


> A beast to plow with. The Wideout is by far the best snowplow on the market.


I'll beg to differ.

I prefer the original "Wideout".


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Snowngo1;1916877 said:


> A beast to plow with. The Wideout is by far the best snowplow on the market.


My son and his wife just got a Yukon XL Denali. He told his wife he was putting a plow on it. Its a good thing she has a sense of humor.


----------



## mercer_me

fullahead;1915393 said:


> My new setup! 7.5ft HD Fisher and stock size Duratracs. Haven't figured out how I want to arrange my ballast yet. Probably going to get a Feniex Apollo for the cab.


Nice truck and plow. I love my Tundra and 8' HD Fisher. I have three Rubber Made 18 gallon totes filled with sand in my body and it seems to be about perfect and I can use the sand after the storm to sand my driveway.

I'm all set on the pajama snuggle party just so we are clear. LOL


----------



## Mark13

Figured now that I've had the truck for better then 4 months and we finally got some snow today that I could post a few photos of it.



The extra toolbox and the black box on the bed normally aren't there. I just got back home at 2:45 this morning from a trip to northern wisconsin so I haven't had time to do much. 


Couple other photos of it from this fall.


----------



## snopushin ford

Mark, That is a sharp truck! Hope it treats you well


----------



## mercer_me

That is a very sharp F-550 Mark. Are you running two truck this Winter or just the F-550?


----------



## BUFF

Mark13;1917348 said:


> Figured now that I've had the truck for better then 4 months and we finally got some snow today that I could post a few photos of it.


Very nice Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

She's pretty!


----------



## GMCHD plower

Very nice Mark! Did you get rid of the HD or have 2 trucks now?


----------



## Mark13

Thanks guys. I've put somewhere around 7k miles on it so far and I'm pretty impressed. Doesn't ride half bad for a 550 and gets decent milage for 31" tires and 4.30 gears. I've been seeing 11-13mpg on winter fuel, summer fuel was a couple mpg higher then that. 

I've still got my Chevy as well, it should be back together in the next few days from hitting the deer a couple months ago. Been a never ending project it seems like but I can see the end of the to do list.


----------



## Hegartydirtwork

Congratulations on the truck it looks like you were able to hide the boss mount nice and clean also


----------



## xgiovannix12

Mark13;1917523 said:


> Thanks guys. I've put somewhere around 7k miles on it so far and I'm pretty impressed. Doesn't ride half bad for a 550 and gets decent milage for 31" tires and 4.30 gears. I've been seeing 11-13mpg on winter fuel, summer fuel was a couple mpg higher then that.
> 
> I've still got my Chevy as well, it should be back together in the next few days from hitting the deer a couple months ago. Been a never ending project it seems like but I can see the end of the to do list.


did ya eat the [email protected] at least?


----------



## JTVLandscaping

mercer_me;1917378 said:


> That is a very sharp F-550 Mark. Are you running two truck this Winter or just the F-550?


Hey Mercer-Your truck showed up on my Facebook wall today, thanks to the Fisher Plows page. Not a Toyota guy but it's definitely a slick setup.


----------



## Mark13

Hegartydirtwork;1917537 said:


> Congratulations on the truck it looks like you were able to hide the boss mount nice and clean also


It had an ultramount on it when I got the truck so the valance is kinda hacked up from 2 different plow mounts but I plan to replace it and clean up the front end a little bit.



xgiovannix12;1917538 said:


> did ya eat the [email protected] at least?


Nope, didn't even go look at it. I hit the deer broadside doing around 50. I stopped and turned around to make sure it was off the road and while waiting for an officer to do a police report a buddy drove by and stopped to check on me. He went and looked at the deer and told me he wanted nothing to do with it so I figured that was good enough of an answer for me as to what shape the deer was in.


----------



## gallihersnow

Mark13;1917348 said:


> Figured now that I've had the truck for better then 4 months and we finally got some snow today that I could post a few photos of it.


Nice truck. Lariat?


----------



## GMCHD plower

Did the 550 come from another member on here? Thought it looked familiar


----------



## Mark13

gallihersnow;1917576 said:


> Nice truck. Lariat?


Yes Sir. Fellow I bought it from ordered it new.



GMCHD plower;1917578 said:


> Did the 550 come from another member on here? Thought it looked familiar


I'm not sure if the previous owner is a member on here, but a couple of his guys are on here.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark is killing me......he knows I want his truck!


----------



## Mark13

1olddogtwo;1917610 said:


> Mark is killing me......he knows I want his truck!


It's pretty nice! I think you'd like it. 
Now I just need a bigger trailer.


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

sweet looking rig mark!


----------



## Showmestaterida

Mark 13,
How do like the kage ? pros/cons?


----------



## woody617

My new toy 2015 gmc 2500 hd crew cab new Meyers sv2 V plow


----------



## Mark13

Showmestaterida;1917759 said:


> Mark 13,
> How do like the kage ? pros/cons?


The kage is awesome, the best of both worlds between a standard pusher and a blade. Also the steel trip edge scrapes pretty good. The blade also oscillates a few degrees in either direction to help follow the contour of the ground better. The only way I'd get rid of it would be to go to something like the MetalPless blades.



woody617;1917779 said:


> My new toy 2015 gmc 2500 hd crew cab new Meyers sv2 V plow


Sharp setup! I'm curious how the meyer v plow treats you.


----------



## Showmestaterida

Mark 13,
Curios if u think a sectional would be better than the kage . Think boss pusher would scrape better than a kage(plow). Comparing apples to apples since they dont have sections.


----------



## Mark13

Showmestaterida;1917841 said:


> Mark 13,
> Curios if u think a sectional would be better than the kage . Think boss pusher would scrape better than a kage(plow). Comparing apples to apples since they dont have sections.


A sectional will scrape better but it is only a pusher unlike the kage that is a pusher and a blade. Also a sectional doesn't angle.

The kage scrapes pretty good, they have a metal edge and follow the ground the best they can for what they are. A 8ft+ edge will only follow the ground so well compared to something with multiple independent sections.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark13;1917844 said:


> A sectional will scrape better but it is only a pusher unlike the kage that is a pusher and a blade. Also a sectional doesn't angle.
> 
> The kage scrapes pretty good, they have a metal edge and follow the ground the best they can for what they are. A 8ft+ edge will only follow the ground so well compared to something with multiple independent sections.


In due time it will angle plus do a few other things.....


----------



## Showmestaterida

Angle? what else might be it do , I can only imagine what the cost will be when it angles.


----------



## mercer_me

JTVLandscaping;1917562 said:


> Hey Mercer-Your truck showed up on my Facebook wall today, thanks to the Fisher Plows page. Not a Toyota guy but it's definitely a slick setup.


Thanks! I really love this truck and plow setup. It always stirs up a lot of hate from people who know nothing about Tundras and how rugged they really are. The funny thing is a lot of the people that tell me an 8' HD is to big for a Tundra and Fisher doesn't recommend it have 3/4 ton diesel crew cabs with 9.5' V's and XLS's that's not recommend by Fisher.


----------



## cat10

That's a beautiful truck u have mark thing must be a beast in the snow


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Mark13;1917348 said:


> Figured now that I've had the truck for better then 4 months and we finally got some snow today that I could post a few photos of it.
> 
> 
> 
> The extra toolbox and the black box on the bed normally aren't there. I just got back home at 2:45 this morning from a trip to northern wisconsin so I haven't had time to do much.
> 
> 
> Couple other photos of it from this fall.


Mark nice lookin truck.so ya miss the chevy?
Plus the DXT looks killer.


----------



## Hysert

I had the V.3 on the pickup for the first time. Think i know its hand me down when i replace the 2012 Vee in the next yr or 2. I must say the flared wing blades look bad A$$ But i miss my wideout. Even my Vs with wings dont windrow like the wideouts IMO...


----------



## gallihersnow

GMCHD plower;1917578 said:


> Did the 550 come from another member on here? Thought it looked familiar





Mark13;1917602 said:


> I'm not sure if the previous owner is a member on here, but a couple of his guys are on here.


I was looking through some old picture threads and look what I found. 

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=141643


----------



## Showmestaterida

hysert,
Why did u get rid of the wideout? Any other pros/cons from one to the other ? Looks good.


----------



## Ryank




----------



## 04hd

Mark13;1917623 said:


> It's pretty nice! I think you'd like it.
> Now I just need a bigger trailer.


Ahhh and fx 45.... I have a fx 25, good machines!! Not as nice as the fr's but mines paid for!!!!


----------



## Mark13

cat10;1918309 said:


> That's a beautiful truck u have mark thing must be a beast in the snow


This morning was the first I plowed with it besides screwing around in the slush yesterday. It's a beast, currently it's limited by the horrible factory Continental tires and the lack of weight on the bed. 4x4 is absolutely necessary to do anything. Compared to my 2500HD it has no clue the blade is on the front and driving around with the plow on isn't even a thought that crosses my mind.



DIRISHMAN;1918326 said:


> Mark nice lookin truck.so ya miss the chevy?
> Plus the DXT looks killer.


I've still got the Chevy but it hasn't been on the road in almost 2 months.



gallihersnow;1918595 said:


> I was looking through some old picture threads and look what I found.
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=141643


Good catch!


----------



## Mark13

04hd;1918765 said:


> Ahhh and fx 45.... I have a fx 25, good machines!! Not as nice as the fr's but mines paid for!!!!


It's a buddies machine. I think it's on the way out the door though. The purchased a larger company and are taking over most of their equipment and adding some newer stuff of their own.

I think this season it's going to be Claas choppers from he told me. If I had been paying more attention I'd know for sure. xysport

Went from 1 Chopper with a 6 row head and 4 tractors pulling 20' Meyer commercial duty wagons to 3 Choppers (10 row, 8 row, and a 6row or maybe 2 10 rows), the same 4 tractors and wagons, a couple straight trucks, and 2 new 36' Meyer semi trailers that will be pulled by KW W900's. There might also be a couple front wheel assist tractors pulling carts but I can't verify that. Last I knew they were talking about a couple blade/packing tractors as well. Also got an assortment of hay equipment too that should keep us plenty busy.


----------



## ross3031

New addition, WINGS!


----------



## ross3031

One more


----------



## BUFF

ross3031;1920021 said:


> One more


Are the wheels factory/OEM painted or powder coated black?


----------



## 04hd

ross3031;1919660 said:


> New addition, WINGS!


You will love wings. By far best thing I have done in a long time! Not cheap!!


----------



## Antlerart06

ross3031;1919660 said:


> New addition, WINGS!
> 
> ]


What size is the plow ?

Looks sharp


----------



## SullivanSeptic

ross3031;1920021 said:


> One more


Good luck. 2 mins into my first push last night and I broke the wing. The pins sheare off. I barley pushed up to a curb. This is my second set of wings and both sets kept doing the same thing


----------



## DIRISHMAN

ross3031;1920021 said:


> One more


Supper nice lookin plow and Rig.something with wings on a Vee make them look ominous


----------



## ross3031

Thanks fellas, pushed the last couple days and wow the wings make a HUGE difference. 

Oh, and there stock wheels powder coated black


----------



## MajorDave

DIRISHMAN;1920620 said:


> Supper nice lookin plow and Rig.something with wings on a Vee make them look ominous


Looks good. Glad somebody is pushing something!!!


----------



## ross3031

I'm not glad. About 90% of my jobs are contract. I make the most when we don't plow. I don't have to pay out for subs, labor, fuel, etc...


----------



## DIRISHMAN

ross3031;1921564 said:


> I'm not glad. About 90% of my jobs are contract. I make the most when we don't plow. I don't have to pay out for subs, labor, fuel, etc...


Welcome to the business side if snow romval. .haha yep seasonal wonderful thing as long as it don snow


----------



## ross3031

DIRISHMAN;1921621 said:


> Welcome to the business side if snow romval. .haha yep seasonal wonderful thing as long as it don snow


I've been in business now for 12 years, for the most part I've had great luck with seasonal contracts, except last year, lost BIG TIME. Most of our accounts are large commercial property's, a couple hospitals and Cleveland clinics, a bunch of apartments and condo community's, etc, I don't really have a choice but to do a seasonal contact, that's what they all require


----------



## tomcat01

i already posted a picture of my truck earlier but heres a quick walk around of my truck


----------



## joemanhp4

*my rig*

My new setup I got about 7 months ago.

I had a 2010 250 single cab XL 5.4 with 7.5 pro plow
Upgraded to a 15 350 lariat ccsb 6.7 with a pro plus 7.5 3.31 gears weatherguard toolbox magnum rack and whelen justice bar.

It works real nice. When I am not plowing I am using my truck for construction so bed space is important to me. I don't use sandbags I use a 1 inch thick 4ftX4ft sheet of steel in my bed its about 750lbs.

























no complaints so far


----------



## Pit Crew

Very nice looking truck. Like you, I use mine for construction when not plowing. My bed is also very important thats why its a LONG BED. Love the color.


----------



## gmcsirrra

This is my 2011 sierra 1500 with a 7.6 ft fisher HD plow







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## sota

approve the steel plate idea... assuming you can get it in and out easily enough


----------



## Kevin_NJ

I like that Magnum. Wish I'd seen them before I bought my Back Rack.


----------



## Antlerart06

joemanhp4;1923092 said:


> My new setup I got about 7 months ago.
> 
> I had a 2010 250 single cab XL 5.4 with 7.5 pro plow
> Upgraded to a 15 350 lariat ccsb 6.7 with a pro plus 7.5 3.31 gears weatherguard toolbox magnum rack and whelen justice bar.
> 
> It works real nice. When I am not plowing I am using my truck for construction so bed space is important to me. I don't use sandbags I use a 1 inch thick 4ftX4ft sheet of steel in my bed its about 750lbs.
> 
> View attachment 141335
> 
> 
> no complaints so far


You need a wider plow


----------



## BUFF

Antlerart06;1923444 said:


> You need a wider plow


3.31 gears......


----------



## Stik208

gmcsirrra;1923353 said:


> This is my 2011 sierra 1500 with a 7.6 ft fisher HD plow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


Could you get some day shots? I wanna see how the headgear looks on the Sierras height wise over the SD and how far it sticks out over the HT.


----------



## joemanhp4

Antlerart06;1923444 said:


> You need a wider plow


Thank you so much for telling me what I need! Ha well now that i know what i need (a bigger plow) what am i supposed to do when i have to drive through the bank booths that i plow? They are only 8' wide and i have a contract with 7 banks in my town. Should i get a 8'6 plow and just sawzall off a foot?

Thanks for the input.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

joemanhp4;1923092 said:


> My new setup I got about 7 months ago.
> 
> I had a 2010 250 single cab XL 5.4 with 7.5 pro plow
> Upgraded to a 15 350 lariat ccsb 6.7 with a pro plus 7.5 3.31 gears weatherguard toolbox magnum rack and whelen justice bar.
> 
> It works real nice. When I am not plowing I am using my truck for construction so bed space is important to me. I don't use sandbags I use a 1 inch thick 4ftX4ft sheet of steel in my bed its about 750lbs.
> 
> View attachment 141334
> 
> 
> View attachment 141335
> 
> 
> View attachment 141336
> 
> 
> no complaints so far


I have the same headache rack and tool box set up. Don't see them too often. How does your tool box fit with that rack? I have a little space in mine and it's a pita to keep the tool box secured while plowing. Mines slides around a bit


----------



## cat320

joemanhp4;1923092 said:


> My new setup I got about 7 months ago.
> 
> I had a 2010 250 single cab XL 5.4 with 7.5 pro plow
> Upgraded to a 15 350 lariat ccsb 6.7 with a pro plus 7.5 3.31 gears weatherguard toolbox magnum rack and whelen justice bar.
> 
> It works real nice. When I am not plowing I am using my truck for construction so bed space is important to me. I don't use sandbags I use a 1 inch thick 4ftX4ft sheet of steel in my bed its about 750lbs.
> 
> View attachment 141334
> 
> 
> View attachment 141335
> 
> 
> View attachment 141336
> 
> 
> no complaints so far


Nice headache rack is that the short one or the taller one? 
Also how do you gave the light mounted to it? Did you use the track with the slide bolt or are you able to drill and bolt from inside the channel?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

joemanhp4;1923092 said:


> My new setup I got about 7 months ago.
> 
> I had a 2010 250 single cab XL 5.4 with 7.5 pro plow
> Upgraded to a 15 350 lariat ccsb 6.7 with a pro plus 7.5 3.31 gears weatherguard toolbox magnum rack and whelen justice bar.
> 
> It works real nice. When I am not plowing I am using my truck for construction so bed space is important to me. I don't use sandbags I use a 1 inch thick 4ftX4ft sheet of steel in my bed its about 750lbs.
> 
> View attachment 141334
> 
> 
> View attachment 141335
> 
> 
> View attachment 141336
> 
> 
> no complaints so far


Here is your trucks twin brother. Or close enough


----------



## joemanhp4

SullivanSeptic;1924020 said:


> Here is your trucks twin brother. Or close enough


very nice truck! actually I had the same problem. I first discovered it about a week after I installed the rack, which was maybe 2 weeks ago. I went to a gas station and went in the toolbox for some winter blend PS and the box wouldn't open because it slid towards the rack in a way that it was hitting when it opened. it was a royal pain to get back into place but when I finally did i sucked it up and drilled a hole through the bed rails and toolbox and bolted it down with one bolt on each side to keep from sliding. I was biting my tung the whole time but there will never not be a toolbox on this truck to cover the hole so i'm not worried. I actually drilled for my rack too because with the light bar being 25+ lbs I did not want to risk too much movement.


----------



## joemanhp4

SullivanSeptic;1924020 said:


> Here is your trucks twin brother. Or close enough


haha I have the same LED tail lights too in my stock tails. I ended up doing my licence plate lights too.


----------



## joemanhp4

cat320;1923854 said:


> Nice headache rack is that the short one or the taller one?
> Also how do you gave the light mounted to it? Did you use the track with the slide bolt or are you able to drill and bolt from inside the channel?


its the "LOW PRO"
the absolute top top top of the rack sits about 3/4 below the absolute highest point of the top of the truck. I custom made some mounts and welded them together in such a way that i could also use the rail system to bolt. I will post pictures soon.


----------



## Ray

> Originally Posted by joemanhp4
> drilled a hole through the bed rails and toolbox and bolted it down with one bolt on each side to keep from sliding


On my tool box I used aluminum spacers the same witdh as the Magnums base. I sloted them for the bolt from the box down to the frame rail clip to keep them in place. I also have the rubber piece that came with the weather guard box on each side and it hasn't moved once in almost a year.


----------



## ross3031

Not the best pic but one from yesterday


----------



## SullivanSeptic

joemanhp4;1924079 said:


> haha I have the same LED tail lights too in my stock tails. I ended up doing my licence plate lights too.


I think I may do the same. Bolt right thru it all. I have a bunch more lights to install still. I wish they had that slot on the underside of the rack too. I just got a set of Rigid Spoot light that I would like to mount on the underside so that they don't stick up so high


----------



## joemanhp4

SullivanSeptic;1924120 said:


> I think I may do the same. Bolt right thru it all. I have a bunch more lights to install still. I wish they had that slot on the underside of the rack too. I just got a set of Rigid Spoot light that I would like to mount on the underside so that they don't stick up so high


haha thats cool! I am like a child with lights. I have 6 led hide aways and 4 grill mounts and 2 on the backside of my toolbox. you can see some of them in my picture but they were off. I like the spot light idea. I made a hitch bumper type thing for my back up lights, ill post some pictures too.


----------



## ultimate plow

Old truck


New truck 9.6 Western


----------



## ultimate plow




----------



## ultimate plow

joemanhp4;1923827 said:


> Thank you so much for telling me what I need! Ha well now that i know what i need (a bigger plow) what am i supposed to do when i have to drive through the bank booths that i plow? They are only 8' wide and i have a contract with 7 banks in my town. Should i get a 8'6 plow and just sawzall off a foot?
> 
> Thanks for the input.


8 n half V plow I think would shrink to fit at least???


----------



## Mark13

ultimate plow;1924299 said:


>


That's a familiar looking place...



ultimate plow;1924306 said:


> 8 n half V plow I think would shrink to fit at least???


I'd think an 8.2/8.6 would fit in scoop mode with extra room on each side.


----------



## heavyDully

*Enviocore Property Management LLC glad to be here.*

2008 chevy silverado 3500HD 
9'2" V The Boss Poly V XT
TGS06000 The Boss Tailgate Spreader

Happy to be here:waving:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

heavyDully;1924916 said:


> 2008 chevy silverado 3500HD
> 9'2" V The Boss Poly V XT
> TGS06000 The Boss Tailgate Spreader
> 
> Happy to be here:waving:


Sharp lookin set up


----------



## Antlerart06

joemanhp4;1923827 said:


> Thank you so much for telling me what I need! Ha well now that i know what i need (a bigger plow) what am i supposed to do when i have to drive through the bank booths that i plow? They are only 8' wide and i have a contract with 7 banks in my town. Should i get a 8'6 plow and just sawzall off a foot?
> 
> Thanks for the input.


Well You need a V plow I take my 9.6 V 
in bank booths and drive thru You have line up straight it will go thru


----------



## NBI Lawn

joemanhp4;1923092 said:


> . I don't use sandbags I use a 1 inch thick 4ftX4ft sheet of steel in my bed its about 750lbs.
> 
> View attachment 141334


Nice looking truck. It does look funny with a small plow since most people run the large 9'+ units. Gotta use what fits the job at hand though.

I've wanted to get piece of metal for the box and weld d-rings t it for a while. Any pictures of your steel.


----------



## JCPM

I haven't posted any pics in a while. Got out of the maintenance business back in 2010 so I've had a lot of turnover with vehicles and equipment. This is my 2012 Silverado 3500 gasser.


----------



## joemanhp4

NBI Lawn;1925082 said:


> Nice looking truck. It does look funny with a small plow since most people run the large 9'+ units. Gotta use what fits the job at hand though.
> 
> I've wanted to get piece of metal for the box and weld d-rings t it for a while. Any pictures of your steel.


Here is the piece of steel, I even made a top type of deal to lay over it and keep it from sliding around in the bed. I've had bad daydreams of me hitting a wall or getting in an accident and the steel sliding through the cab and cutting me in half. It holds it in place pretty well and it also makes it flat again. 700lbs.


----------



## joemanhp4

cat320;1923854 said:


> Nice headache rack is that the short one or the taller one?
> Also how do you gave the light mounted to it? Did you use the track with the slide bolt or are you able to drill and bolt from inside the channel?


Here is the mounts I made. There was a slip rail type of system on the bottom of the bar so I made my own slip mounts by and welded a nut and put in a little bolt thingy I had laying around the shop to stop it from sliding off. Yes I did use the square headed bolts that slide into the track to mount the mounts I made to the actual rack. The hardest part was drilling the hole and actually fishing the garden hose size wire loom that I put around the cluster %$^& of wires coming out of the bottom of the bar through the rack to the bottom were it comes out and goes under my bed and up into my cab.


----------



## joemanhp4

SullivanSeptic;1924120 said:


> I think I may do the same. Bolt right thru it all. I have a bunch more lights to install still. I wish they had that slot on the underside of the rack too. I just got a set of Rigid Spoot light that I would like to mount on the underside so that they don't stick up so high


I rigged this thing up over the summer out of some tube steel I had laying around. It is not hardwired or anything but simply wired to a trailer plug "end" it only goes on when I'm in reverse but let me tell you..... it is bright! I have 20% tints and it is really difficult to see anything backing up through my mirrors but when this bar is on and I put it in reverse, its like instant daytime. Originally I just made the bar as a step up to get into the bed and a safety bumper incase i hit some ice and slid into something but I decided to mount some lights on it.


----------



## xgiovannix12




----------



## Dogplow Dodge

xgiovannix12;1926563 said:


>


That Unimount sure looks pretty up against those pine / spruce trees.....


----------



## mossman381




----------



## cat320

joemanhp4;1926487 said:


> Here is the mounts I made. There was a slip rail type of system on the bottom of the bar so I made my own slip mounts by and welded a nut and put in a little bolt thingy I had laying around the shop to stop it from sliding off. Yes I did use the square headed bolts that slide into the track to mount the mounts I made to the actual rack. The hardest part was drilling the hole and actually fishing the garden hose size wire loom that I put around the cluster %$^& of wires coming out of the bottom of the bar through the rack to the bottom were it comes out and goes under my bed and up into my cab.
> 
> View attachment 141535
> 
> 
> View attachment 141536
> 
> 
> View attachment 141537


That looks good I think I will have to be building the same to make what I want and have it fit . I have roughly 6 " between the top of my cab and the lowest part of my garage door if I get magnums lopro mount which they say is flush with top of cab and my patriot bar being 2 1/2 " high that gives me 3+" to make a mount.
I like the steel plate you have ballast and still have a flat floor where did you find that thick plate and what is that under it rubber matting?


----------



## joemanhp4

cat320;1926644 said:


> That looks good I think I will have to be building the same to make what I want and have it fit . I have roughly 6 " between the top of my cab and the lowest part of my garage door if I get magnums lopro mount which they say is flush with top of cab and my patriot bar being 2 1/2 " high that gives me 3+" to make a mount.
> I like the steel plate you have ballast and still have a flat floor where did you find that thick plate and what is that under it rubber matting?


I dont know what truck your running but I know for a fact that my lopro is about 3/4 of an inch below the top of my cab right in the center. In the edges its even but in the center its about 3/4 below.

The plate was actually ordered from a steel shop I have a few miles from my workshop so I ordered a few of these plates for my fleet. Its technically a "road plate" something they put over holes in the street co cars can still drive over. It was pricy but worth it. The rubber matt also weighs about 120lbs its 4ft by 6ft and its actually a "skid steer matt" we use them to put on nice grass or landscaping and we can drive our machines over them and not make ruts in peoples lawns if we are doing work in there back yard with our machines. We order online but I've seen them at like farm or tractor stores out in front of the store like on a skid. I usually keep one in the bed of my truck year round.


----------



## cat320

joemanhp4;1926778 said:


> I dont know what truck your running but I know for a fact that my lopro is about 3/4 of an inch below the top of my cab right in the center. In the edges its even but in the center its about 3/4 below.
> 
> The plate was actually ordered from a steel shop I have a few miles from my workshop so I ordered a few of these plates for my fleet. Its technically a "road plate" something they put over holes in the street co cars can still drive over. It was pricy but worth it. The rubber matt also weighs about 120lbs its 4ft by 6ft and its actually a "skid steer matt" we use them to put on nice grass or landscaping and we can drive our machines over them and not make ruts in peoples lawns if we are doing work in there back yard with our machines. We order online but I've seen them at like farm or tractor stores out in front of the store like on a skid. I usually keep one in the bed of my truck year round.


It's a 2015 chevy , magnum said the low pro was flush but that might be getter so I can mount it like that and still be at the height I need


----------



## SullivanSeptic

We had a light snow and I was bored, so I decided to finally take a pic or two. I will say, the vee stacks so much better then the wideout. But my wideout windrows way better. Its amazing how much the hinge pin in the center of the vee slows down the windrowing


----------



## jimtz23




----------



## McG_Landscaping

My new to me truck and my new plow. All I need to get is a spreader


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Nice set up. Make some money with that.


----------



## sota

could you use that to bury my mother-in-law under a massive mound of snow?


----------



## Mitchellh

My new to me 2010 f250 triton with a brand new 8.6 fisher XV2


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Nice ride and plow looks good have fun


----------



## coloradopushr

SullivanSeptic;1932443 said:


> Nice set up. Make some money with that.


Better make some money with that $ setup.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

You would think. But I've seen plenty of guys that have the best set up in the world and they can't make a dollar. Some people just can't get out of their own way.


----------



## Mitchellh

Thanks guys! I would be making some money if it ever snows here in ct


----------



## McG_Landscaping

Thanks guys. The plow would be making a lot of money if we got snow. Luckily we keep getting dustings and freezing wet temps that we can salt off for quick easy money.


----------



## Antlerart06

Add my 3rd new V plow rig 2015 chassis


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Antlerart06;1933082 said:


> Add my 3rd new V plow rig 2015 chassis


Nice lookin Spreader on the back or liquid sprayer


----------



## kolwnmstr




----------



## Antlerart06

DIRISHMAN;1933135 said:


> Nice lookin Spreader on the back or liquid sprayer


Nope its just a bale Bed


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Antlerart06;1933455 said:


> Nope its just a bale Bed


Ah ok still looks good


----------



## 04hd

kolwnmstr;1933208 said:


>


Ah an 8.1 A guy after my own heart!! A western 8.5 v also a great choice Thumbs Up Next you will want wings, I thought I didn't but I have yet to take mine off. not cheap though!!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I don't take my wings off my 9'6" either. They just snap off.


----------



## ShaneysLawnCare

Some of our stuff this year in my eyes Boss is the only way to go! Even if you have to customize a quick attach plate for the loader.


----------



## CityGuy

ShaneysLawnCare;1934516 said:


> Some of our stuff this year in my eyes Boss is the only way to go! Even if you have to customize a quick attach plate for the loader.


Nice looking equipment.
What size is that loader?


----------



## ShaneysLawnCare

That one is a 324J
Im looking at a 524J also just trying to find some one that actually has one before I spend that much money haha this one wasnt cheap.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

ShaneysLawnCare;1934516 said:


> Some of our stuff this year in my eyes Boss is the only way to go! Even if you have to customize a quick attach plate for the loader.


What other pushers have you used?


----------



## kolwnmstr

04hd;1933846 said:


> Ah an 8.1 A guy after my own heart!! A western 8.5 v also a great choice Thumbs Up Next you will want wings, I thought I didn't but I have yet to take mine off. not cheap though!!


Have gotten nearly no use out of it so far but tested the trip edge a few times my first night lol. I'm an hourly so I'm not too worried about getting wings right now.

I'm lucky my dealer only asked if I have a gas or diesel. If they went motor specific they never would have approved my truck for that plow.


----------



## ShaneysLawnCare

Just cheap fixed steel with rubber edges, I do miss the rubber edges but I do not miss the damage created by the solid sides. Last year we repoured 29' of curb


----------



## ShaneysLawnCare

Mark Oomkes;1934532 said:


> What other pushers have you used?


Just cheap fixed steel with rubber edges, I do miss the rubber edges but I do not miss the damage created by the solid sides. Last year we repoured 29' of curb :/:realmad:

Sorry about previous post I dont know how to delete it and I forgot to quote


----------



## sthoms3355

Warning Lights Video


----------



## kolwnmstr

sthoms3355;1934764 said:


> Warning Lights Video


Video is set to private


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Link doesn't work


----------



## Hysert

Had a gravel driveway to do the other day. Thought id bring the SVL home for a once over before the next snow storm. Not sure if ive posted the F550 so it was clean and the roads are dry so i thought id share...


----------



## sthoms3355

Sorry


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hysert;1934890 said:


> Had a gravel driveway to do the other day. Thought id bring the SVL home for a once over before the next snow storm. Not sure if ive posted the F550 so it was clean and the roads are dry so i thought id share...


Very nice lookin set up.Tekachie skid?


----------



## dieselboy01

ultimate plow;1924302 said:


>


Nice looking new truck!! How do you like it so far?


----------



## Mark13

DIRISHMAN;1935229 said:


> Very nice lookin set up.Tekachie skid?


That's a Kubota.

I've got a Takeuchi. They're grey and red.


----------



## kolwnmstr

Mark13;1935774 said:


> That's a Kubota.
> 
> I've got a Takeuchi. They're grey and red.


Also says it on the arm in big letters :laughing::laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Mark13;1935774 said:


> That's a Kubota.
> 
> I've got a Takeuchi. They're grey and red.[/QUOTE
> 
> OK sorry Mark skiddys looks red not orange but still cool either way


----------



## DIRISHMAN

kolwnmstr;1935781 said:


> Also says it on the arm in big letters :laughing::laughing:


Yep sure is funny considering I was looking at pic on my phone


----------



## DIRISHMAN

kolwnmstr;1935781 said:


> Also says it on the arm in big letters :laughing::laughing:


Least my name is not Klownmstr...duh


----------



## kolwnmstr

DIRISHMAN;1935823 said:


> Least my name is not Klownmstr...duh


And you can't read my username right either.


----------



## pnoone

New iron! Here's my 06 Ram 2500 with new Western MVP3 in Stainless. Hoping she gets her debut this weekend if the snow keeps falling in MD.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Nice lookin Ride. The SS looks killer


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

pnoone;1936815 said:


> New iron! Here's my 06 Ram 2500 with new Western MVP3 in Stainless. Hoping she gets her debut this weekend if the snow keeps falling in MD.


what shop is that in baltimore?


----------



## Z Cut's Lawncare




----------



## pnoone

oldbluehairhemi;1937412 said:


> what shop is that in baltimore?


That's The Hitch Man in Taneytown. Couldn't be happier with the pricing and work.


----------



## 05ram

2011 f350 diesel with new western mvp3


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Been awhile, thought I'd put up a couple new ones.
07 F350. XV1


----------



## 05ram

Pic from the summer


----------



## BDTRUX

Ozzyr333;1938297 said:


>


The truck looks real sharp. Give us a little info, what year, engine, how much lift ?


----------



## Z Cut's Lawncare

BDTRUX;1943843 said:


> The truck looks real sharp. Give us a little info, what year, engine, how much lift ?


thank you i try to make it look good just need to Fix my Front bumper. I Completely for got to post that its a 2005 Ford F-350 6.0L Bullet Proofed to the make 8 Inch Pro Comp Lift with a front Leveling kit also Rear Spring upgraded to 2 Tons it has F-450 Front and Rear brakes and in a copple weeks i will have the New Fisher XV2 on it with a new Fisher poly Sander.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Video of my Rigid D2 lights at dusk. Thought I'd share. Anyone thinking of getting some, do it. They are stupid bright


----------



## ScubaSteve728

SullivanSeptic;1944054 said:


> Video of my Rigid D2 lights at dusk. Thought I'd share. Anyone thinking of getting some, do it. They are stupid bright


the strobes look good too front and back. just enough but not too aggressive must be nice and easy on the eyes but still get the job done


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Feniex strobes. Dual mode on them. Tail light ones have a steady burn in clear when in reverse. Then I flip switch and they strobe in dual color. Best around IMO


----------



## mikelawtown

little work getting done


----------



## aaron580

My new plow rig all setup! Not even a week after I get the truck to... Now if only it would SNOW!!


----------



## thelettuceman

Warning >>> Get sunglasses ready!!!
They are Bright


----------



## 07PSDCREW

SullivanSeptic;1944054 said:


> Video of my Rigid D2 lights at dusk. Thought I'd share. Anyone thinking of getting some, do it. They are stupid bright


I LOVE my Rigid 32" bar. Best thing I've ever put on my truck!



Just the bar, no headlights!!


----------



## mercer_me

Extremely impressed with my Rock Warrior after the blizzard and also after the foot we got Friday and Saturday. I was pushing about two feet of snow with three foot drifts with out a problem. The 8' HD is a HUGE upgrade from the 7.5' SD. Not much snow came over the top of the plow and the 8' blade clears the tires so much better the 7.5'. I couldn't believe how much more efficient the 8' blade is. The 5.7 also has a lot more power than the 4.6, it helped a lot with all that snow. I'm also thinking my Tundra must weigh a little more than my Dad's because we both have aggressive tires and my Tundra seams to have a lot more traction than his.


----------



## BUFF

Had a system drop a few inches last night.
97 F-350 7.5L, 5spd stick (65K miles), 8.2' DXT w/wings


----------



## cet

BUFF;1945834 said:


> Had a system drop a few inches last night.
> 97 F-350 7.5L, 5spd stick (65K miles), 8.2' DXT w/wings


Wings on these plows make them so efficient.


----------



## BUFF

cet;1945847 said:


> Wings on these plows make them so efficient.


Heck yeah they do, those that don't run them in lots or even driveways have no idea of what they're missing out on.


----------



## weareweird69

Few shots recently!


----------



## BUFF

weareweird69;1945984 said:


> Few shots recently!


How's the 7.5L treating you?


----------



## weareweird69

Great. Power is up. fuel consumption while working is down (read better mpg). Highway fuel consumption is very similar


----------



## acusanello

With all this snow thats hit us here and the more thats coming, i finally bit the bullet and bought a led light bar. It is yes maybe a little overkill but who cares lol! still waiting on my custom back rack to be finished so i just have it temp. mounted for now. I wish i could upload a video.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Upload the video to Youtube, then attach a link. Like so...

https://www.youtube.com/user/TheSullivanSeptic/videos

I took a few vids of our blizzard we just had. But then I just threw the camera down in the back seat because I didnt care anymore.


----------



## xgiovannix12

Piles are getting bigger then the truck










It needs a bath but its been way to cold and it keeps snowing payup


----------



## BUFF

If you had a direct lift you'd have taller piles.........


----------



## xgiovannix12

BUFF;1949917 said:


> If you had a direct lift you'd have taller piles.........


mhmm thats what a loader is for


----------



## BUFF

xgiovannix12;1949921 said:


> mhmm thats what a loader is for


Nicely playedThumbs Up


----------



## DIRISHMAN

xgiovannix12;1949921 said:


> mhmm thats what a loader is for


Yep a Kamotsu 312 Pay loader


----------



## xgiovannix12




----------



## Antlerart06

12'' of wet heavy snow 
The 2015 F350 with 9.6 w/wings Pushing piles of snow

It didn't take long to fill the plow up + 20ft in front plow is getting push 
One thing about wet snow it doesn't fall out like a powder snow does Just builds up on top and in front


----------



## Showmestaterida

Antlerart06 ,looks good , U must be way north in missouri , Didnt think u guys got that much , when was this?


----------



## grosser397

aaron580;1944878 said:


> My new plow rig all setup! Not even a week after I get the truck to... Now if only it would SNOW!!


hey i like the set up! you have good taste my friend and the front end i want heres my very similar set up!


----------



## Antlerart06

Showmestaterida;1950810 said:


> Antlerart06 ,looks good , U must be way north in missouri , Didnt think u guys got that much , when was this?


In Kirksville Sunday Feb 1
They reported 10'' and that comes from the airport that's 2 miles south
I tape it different times I coming up with 12 about every time I check it on lots I did after the storm

At HD store shopping cart holder was 12-13'' they where done one time after the storm was over and 418 toro didn't like it it has a 12'' mouth and it was going over top few times.

Forecast was for 5''


----------



## MajorDave

grosser397;1950830 said:


> hey i like the set up! you have good taste my friend and the front end i want heres my very similar set up!


Looks good man!

I still need to get the Snow Deflector for mine.

Ever wonder why they put the decals so high and then when you put on the deflector, they get covered up...just a thought!


----------



## MajorDave

The new DXT and the Superduty...love this thing! As I said - need to get the snow deflector. Not sure how much the BOSS one cost - number of places that sell them just as conveyor belts too...not sure if much of a difference.

This was our NYC BLIZZARD of the century! 30 inches that turned to 10! haha No worries - still had fun!


----------



## acusanello

and finally my back rack.

and a video of one of the patterns


----------



## 07PSDCREW

If you mount a light bar on that Protech rack, watch for cracking of the aluminum in the welds at the bottom. It's a nice rack and all, but for almost 600$ I was very disappointed. I know two others that have had the issue also. 
It cracks where the flat bed rail piece welds to the triangle brace.


----------



## MajorDave

07PSDCREW;1951114 said:


> If you mount a light bar on that Protech rack, watch for cracking of the aluminum in the welds at the bottom. It's a nice rack and all, but for almost 600$ I was very disappointed. I know two others that have had the issue also.
> It cracks where the flat bed rail piece welds to the triangle brace.


Man that is THE BEST clean-up I've EVER SEEN!!!!

(Truck looks good too!)


----------



## kampfitt

What Brand back rack do you have on that Ford?


----------



## acusanello

07PSDCREW;1951114 said:


> If you mount a light bar on that Protech rack, watch for cracking of the aluminum in the welds at the bottom. It's a nice rack and all, but for almost 600$ I was very disappointed. I know two others that have had the issue also.
> It cracks where the flat bed rail piece welds to the triangle brace.


Yeah, my light bar is actually 1/3 the width of normal ones. its super light so i dont anticipate any issue but hopefully i dont need to re-weld any seems lol! I bought it used, basically brand new for $280. not a bad deal


----------



## 07PSDCREW

MajorDave;1951130 said:


> Man that is THE BEST clean-up I've EVER SEEN!!!!
> 
> (Truck looks good too!)


Thanks!!! Down to pavement or grass... That's how I do it!!! Lol


----------



## 07PSDCREW

kampfitt;1951134 said:


> What Brand back rack do you have on that Ford?


That's a Protech rack with some custom options.


----------



## EGLC

07PSDCREW;1951114 said:


> If you mount a light bar on that Protech rack, watch for cracking of the aluminum in the welds at the bottom. It's a nice rack and all, but for almost 600$ I was very disappointed. I know two others that have had the issue also.
> It cracks where the flat bed rail piece welds to the triangle brace.


All 3 of mine did it too. Very pissed at protech for that


----------



## SullivanSeptic

EGLC;1951388 said:


> All 3 of mine did it too. Very pissed at protech for that


Now I am glad I bought a Magnum Mfg rack then


----------



## 07PSDCREW

SullivanSeptic;1951389 said:


> Now I am glad I bought a Magnum Mfg rack then


I wish I had known too. I had looked at magnum but I didn't like grey powdercoat or black. I wanted aluminum. Lesson learned. I must say though when I callled Protech they were quick to address the issue and get it fixed.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I'm all about the black look. NoT big on polished or chrome. Bugs me a bit. They don't stay shiny for long around here


----------



## acusanello

How did you guys with the protech mount it?


----------



## 07PSDCREW

acusanello;1951518 said:


> How did you guys with the protech mount it?


If you zoom in you can see the 4 9/16 cap head bolts with fender washers that I used. This is how the Protech dealer recommended. They also say you can put some self tappers into the diamond plate along the front bed rail.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

SullivanSeptic;1951514 said:


> I'm all about the black look. NoT big on polished or chrome. Bugs me a bit. They don't stay shiny for long around here


I clear coated mine with automotive based clear and have never had to polish it again. Just wash with soap and water.


----------



## acusanello

Yup I did both. And I put two 3/8 bolts in each corner of the diamond plate


----------



## fullahead

Not bad for totally stock suspension. Finally got my Feniex mini lightbar and around 550-600lbs of ballast rigged up.


----------



## mercer_me

fullahead;1951615 said:


> Not bad for totally stock suspension. Finally got my Feniex mini lightbar and around 550-600lbs of ballast rigged up.


The truck and plow look great. I love the the way the new Tundras look and I absolutely love the new TRD wheels.


----------



## akforceten

*72 f-250*

Hello everyone ! This is my truck a 1972 Ford F-250 converted to a dually .She has a 390 4-speed dump bed an a Meyers plow


----------



## pdreibels

akforceten;1951828 said:


> Hello everyone ! This is my truck a 1972 Ford F-250 converted to a dually .She has a 390 4-speed dump bed an a Meyers plow


Lord have mercy...


----------



## JCPM

pdreibels;1952184 said:


> Lord have mercy...


Lol. Reminds me of my first plow truck. I had a 1979 Ford Bronco with a Mickie mouse


----------



## JCPM

...plow frame and a 9' Myers plow


----------



## akforceten

Well she's a tank never gets stuck an i built her from the ground up ! those bottom pics are from having to push the snow that i already plowed to make room for more parkng


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

It is Meyer, NOT Meyers.


----------



## akforceten

Wow spell check police lol


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

akforceten;1952404 said:


> Wow spell check police lol


Do you say I'm selling my Westerns plow? No it's Western.

I'm selling my Boss's plow? No it's Boss.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Pushin 2 Please;1952482 said:


> Do you say I'm selling my Westerns plow? No it's Western.
> 
> I'm selling my Boss's plow? No it's Boss.


Maybes thats hows wes talks arounds theses parts


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1952493 said:


> Maybes thats hows wes talks arounds theses parts


Come on, I just spit some of my beer out. That right there was funny!


----------



## 04hd

akforceten;1952404 said:


> Wow spell check police lol


 It's just that he's enraged with jealousy of the awesome rig and he doesn't know how to cope so he's taking it out on your spelling. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## akforceten

Dude chill Meyer / Meyers I dom't care The dam thing pushes a lot of snow an doesn't break down an that is all that matters to me


----------



## EGLC

07PSDCREW;1951552 said:


> If you zoom in you can see the 4 9/16 cap head bolts with fender washers that I used. This is how the Protech dealer recommended. They also say you can put some self tappers into the diamond plate along the front bed rail.


Did mine the same way...nothing on the diamond plate though. I should call protech. I paid out of pocket for a local shop to fix the cracks on all 3.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

EGLC;1953032 said:


> Did mine the same way...nothing on the diamond plate though. I should call protech. I paid out of pocket for a local shop to fix the cracks on all 3.


If their racks do that just imagine what their push box do?? Same outfit


----------



## Fatality

Here's our trucks


----------



## Polar beard

Nice and clean. Just before new owner picked it up.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Fatality;1953094 said:


> Here's our trucks


Well, its obvious you guys are big chevy fans...

Nice looking spread of years...


----------



## Mark13

Polar beard;1953158 said:


> Nice and clean. Just before new owner picked it up.


That's possibly my favorite body stye of Chevy pickups. I had a 98 and I'd like to have another.

Had some warm weather the other day so I washed up my 2 trucks. Get some of the salt off them.


----------



## 04hd

Fatality;1953094 said:


> Here's our trucks


 Very nice!!!!! No v's?!! is that an hts or mid weight?


----------



## Fatality

No v's. We usually dont get drifts bad enough to warrant a v. If so our skids will take care of them. HTS on the 1/2 ton. Great for tight lots!



04hd;1953452 said:


> Very nice!!!!! No v's?!! is that an hts or mid weight?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Fatality, really nice looking fleet. That is bad a$$!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Mark, you know I'm jealous of your toys too!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Love the flatbed on that truck, Mark


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^^^ You had one too. Yours was also purrty!


----------



## Mark13

Pushin 2 Please;1953471 said:


> Mark, you know I'm jealous of your toys too!





SullivanSeptic;1953499 said:


> Love the flatbed on that truck, Mark


Thanks guys. They clean up pretty well. Both need to be detailed and the flatbed needs to be polished again. It'll give me something to do for a couple days this spring when the weather is nasty out. Gotta have that shine!


----------



## Antlerart06

akforceten;1951828 said:


> Hello everyone ! This is my truck a 1972 Ford F-250 converted to a dually .She has a 390 4-speed dump bed an a Meyers plow
> 
> QUOTE] 390 is bad a$$ motor Had one and its still going today I should kept it
> MPG suck on it but back then gas was in the .70-.80 per gal


----------



## Polar beard

Mark13;1953440 said:


> That's possibly my favorite body stye of Chevy pickups. I had a 98 and I'd like to have another.
> 
> Had some warm weather the other day so I washed up my 2 trucks. Get some of the salt off them.


I love the F550. Cant believe you havent switched the 2500HD to a flatbed yet. Maybe its just me, but once you get one, they all get one.


----------



## Mark13

Polar beard;1953800 said:


> I love the F550. Cant believe you havent switched the 2500HD to a flatbed yet. Maybe its just me, but once you get one, they all get one.


Thanks. If I still have the Chevy in a couple years I'll switch the pickup bed out for another flat bed or a bale bed. For now it works fine the way it is. When the salter comes out a fuel tank and toolbox go in.


----------



## mkwl

xgiovannix12;1950650 said:


>


McD's in Cobleskill?


----------



## acusanello

Polar beard;1953800 said:


> I love the F550. Cant believe you havent switched the 2500HD to a flatbed yet. Maybe its just me, but once you get one, they all get one.


I am a giant ford hater. I cannot stand them but the way yours is setup makes me give yours an exception. that flatbed really is sweet and the truck overall is just done up right.


----------



## xgiovannix12

mkwl;1954982 said:


> McD's in Cobleskill?


Oh noes I got a stalker and yes come to this area often ?


----------



## Teflondon

*My 1 ton*

2004 with 8'6" Fisher X-blade after 16 hrs of plowing 14" of snow


----------



## dt5150

my 2007 nissan titan, meyer 7.5' super-v ld.



the spring/summer/fall look



spring tire swap


----------



## mkwl

xgiovannix12;1954995 said:


> Oh noes I got a stalker and yes come to this area often ?


HAHA I went to Cobleskill, my girlfriend's family lives in Warnerville...


----------



## mercer_me

"Big Blue" and my Rock Warrior


----------



## acusanello

mercer_me;1955798 said:


> "Big Blue" and my Rock Warrior


What a great driveway rig........on the left LOL:laughing:


----------



## mercer_me

acusanello;1955806 said:


> What a great driveway rig........on the left LOL:laughing:


She's not real fast but, man can't I take a hell of a swath.


----------



## 800800

Here's a pic of my 2008 Chevrolet Colorado LS Z85 2wd with an i4 2.9L. 

I have some deck lights and some light behind the grille. I figure it'd be a good rig to check up on properties with, maybe even haul a snowblower or ATV with a plow if I wanted to.


----------



## Brian landscape

*my new plow truck*

My 03 ford plow truck


----------



## BDTRUX

*my truck I shouldn't have sold*









89 v3500 - 454 tbi, 400, 205.

It did not look like this when I bought it, it was stock, beat up & had 80's conversion van paint. I did the lift, had the front wheels widened, put lockers in it front & rear, redid the interior, dual exhaust, had a friend do the paint, etc.


----------



## mercer_me

BDTRUX;1961388 said:


> View attachment 143087
> 
> 
> 89 v3500 - 454 tbi, 400, 205.
> 
> It did not look like this when I bought it, it was stock, beat up & had 80's conversion van paint. I did the lift, had the front wheels widened, put lockers in it front & rear, redid the interior, dual exhaust, had a friend do the paint, etc.


That thing would be bad a$$ with a 12 valve Cummins.


----------



## xgiovannix12

BDTRUX;1961388 said:


> View attachment 143087
> 
> 
> 89 v3500 - 454 tbi, 400, 205.
> 
> It did not look like this when I bought it, it was stock, beat up & had 80's conversion van paint. I did the lift, had the front wheels widened, put lockers in it front & rear, redid the interior, dual exhaust, had a friend do the paint, etc.


I want it


----------



## tmjlc

my rigs just finishing up another storm here yesterday


----------



## pnoone

tmjlc;1961454 said:


> my rigs just finishing up another storm here yesterday


Nice looking fleet. What kind of skid is that?


----------



## tmjlc

thanks, bobcat s160


----------



## acusanello

mercer_me;1961398 said:


> That thing would be bad a$$ with a 12 valve Cummins.


NO!! LML take out fully deleted is how id go!


----------



## acusanello

finally had to move some snow. wasn't too fun at 25 below all night.


----------



## Pit Crew

Just cleaned it up after the last storm


----------



## TheHammer

Largest event for the season so far in what is turning out to be the snow hole of the Mid Atlantic States "Maryland" Got about 4 to 5 inches from this storm.

I think I need to invest in some wings for this plow I do a lot of windrows.


----------



## JN16184

My old and new side by side. Sold the F250SD and switched to a RAM2500.....


----------



## atkobros

Just picked her up


----------



## ShaneysLawnCare

Well I bought another one.......
2015 F250 6.2
9'2" DXT
VBX8000


----------



## Brian landscape

New plow truck and Bobcat


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

one from the mini blizzard here in MD.


----------



## CAT 245ME

tmjlc;1961454 said:


> my rigs just finishing up another storm here yesterday


That's a nice looking GMC, judging by the front bumper I'd say it has the 6.5 Diesel in it, but the plow missing.


----------



## CAT 245ME

BDTRUX;1961388 said:


> View attachment 143087
> 
> 
> 89 v3500 - 454 tbi, 400, 205.
> 
> It did not look like this when I bought it, it was stock, beat up & had 80's conversion van paint. I did the lift, had the front wheels widened, put lockers in it front & rear, redid the interior, dual exhaust, had a friend do the paint, etc.


By far my favorite body style of GM trucks along with the 67-72's. I've had a dozen of them, still have one left with thousands invested into it, thinking of selling it but know I'd regret it if I do. These trucks are getting harder to find here in the North.


----------



## loyjms

01 Silverado 2500HD (Casper) with the 8.1Vortec and Allison. Got a long way to go with her but it should turn out to be a really sharp truck.


----------



## novawagonmaster

Had a little break in the weather today, so i cleaned up aprons and took a couple pics...


----------



## On a Call

I need and want a jeep like that !


----------



## 04hd

That jeep is a driveway king. Local has one with a snoway and does maybe 8-10 duplex drives. About the only thing faster would be a skid!


----------



## tmjlc

CAT 245ME;1964778 said:


> That's a nice looking GMC, judging by the front bumper I'd say it has the 6.5 Diesel in it, but the plow missing.


yes 94 2500 6.5 no plow but ill probably set it up to carry an extra mm1 I have as a back up trying to not actually have to use it in the winter although with all the snow we got ive been using it to haul it away


----------



## cet

tmjlc;1965767 said:


> yes 94 2500 6.5 no plow but ill probably set it up to carry an extra mm1 I have as a back up trying to not actually have to use it in the winter although with all the snow we got ive been using it to haul it away


I had that exact truck but a 3500. Might have been the best truck I've ever owned. 6 years of hard plowing and I spent $2700 in repairs. Bought it for 28k and sold it 6 years later for 19k.


----------



## BRL1

I have a little plow vid so if any one wants to host it and post it here I can send it to you.


----------



## kolwnmstr

BRL1;1966714 said:


> I have a little plow vid so if any one wants to host it and post it here I can send it to you.


Or you could put it on YouTube


----------



## BRL1

kolwnmstr;1966718 said:


> Or you could put it on YouTube


Don't have one don't need one lol


----------



## SullivanSeptic

So your sure you don't need it? Like really sure? Because.......


----------



## BRL1

lol fine...


----------



## ShaneysLawnCare

This isnt my plow BUT BOSS finally came out with LED headlights!!!


----------



## MikeRizz

Here is my 2008 Ford F-350 King Ranch, 6.4 diesel with a 8.5' Fisher XV-1.


----------



## BRL1

ShaneysLawnCare;1966838 said:


> This isnt my plow BUT BOSS finally came out with LED headlights!!!


How much did those cost? Do they need a different light addapter or could o buy a set and put them in


----------



## ShaneysLawnCare

BRL1;1966938 said:


> How much did those cost? Do they need a different light addapter or could o buy a set and put them in


I am not sure and wont know for a while but im pretty sure there would maybe be a kit for them to be back fitted! at least I hope!!


----------



## Grump1

2nd season for this '14, 2500HD with 8'6" XV2, deflector kit, shoe kit. Scrapes clean , but can b a bugger on rough driveways catching every little stone.
Kubota is my father's, a 5740 new last season. Together we do about 55 drives.


----------



## mercer_me

ShaneysLawnCare;1966838 said:


> This isnt my plow BUT BOSS finally came out with LED headlights!!!


I saw that the other day. Those headlights look really nice and the stainless blade looks good to.


----------



## McG_Landscaping

I was talking with my boss dealer the other day and he said they're coming out next year on the half ton plows as a test and will be on the commercial plows probably in 2 years


----------



## Teflondon

Just picked up the new v. Upgrade from my 8'6" straight x blade


----------



## 82k10ny

this is my 82 k10 little inline 6 granny gear 4 speed with a full hydro 8 foot fisher, this summer im gonna build a snow foil and wings to make it a 10 footer, plowing off the ice oval on the lake takes too long lol. do about10 drives and 2 small lots just personal gigs. i pieced the plow together over a year and a half on craigslist bought a 88 2500 that the frame was broke on, got the headgear rams and blade off it scrapped the rest and made money over what i paid for the whole rig, my buddy gave me a lower frame for a 12 pack. other buddy gave me a good pump/valvebox,cables,and stick. then i bought the 3 box to headgear hoses used on craigs list for 20 bucks, and had 2 pump to vavlebody hoses made for 65 bucks each are allmost 7 foot long lol. total so far with belt and fluid i have 120 bucks and a case of beer into it. subtract what i made scrapping that 88 i have maybe 40 bucks into the setup? on a truck thats paid off. first storm we had first driveway paid the unit back off. win win. 





in its summer form with a box on it.

and this is my sidewalk unit, shovels are over rated, this is more fun. plows roughly a foot wide on a 10th scale truck. clears 3 inches of new england powder great, 2 inches of new england concrete it starts to walk the truck some. so im currently building a solid v plow for it. i tried to have this plow pictured power angle but i will not spend 100 bucks on a servo to take the shots of hitting stuff i broke 2 cheepes. so now its a highway truck.


----------



## 82k10ny




----------



## Reddiesel1

*11 Years later*

Truck and Plow 11 years old and still plowing.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Reddiesel1;1970801 said:


> Truck and Plow 11 years old and still plowing.


Nice lookin truck and Curtis plow.I had the same truck when I was in My teens brings back memories all the fun I had.Then I had a slight laps in judgment and traded it for a 69 GTO????


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

DIRISHMAN;1971042 said:


> Nice lookin truck and Curtis plow.I had the same truck when I was in My teens brings back memories all the fun I had.Then I had a slight laps in judgment and traded it for a 69 GTO????


You had a 2004 Chevy when you were a teenager? Huh, so you must be in your upper 20's to mid 30's? Huh? Really? Lol!


----------



## 04hd

Nice... You have good taste in color


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1971124 said:


> You had a 2004 Chevy when you were a teenager? Huh, so you must be in your upper 20's to mid 30's? Huh? Really? Lol!


Haha...ya got me.I put this in wrong post somehow it was the old chevy above.but hey still nice truck.it was the guy with 82 K10 I had a burgundy/maroon and white 4x4 small block raised whites Firestone on5 spoke Craigers along with a killer JVC am-fm casette oh ya stylin


----------



## timsjeep

Dirty picture, but thats what it looks like most of the season 

06 3500 w/ EFI live, Western 8', SnowEx 8500.


----------



## timsjeep

New to me Dodge. 08 Snow Chief (Lame) 30k miles , Boss Plow.

Getting ready to plow a football field for soccer team.


----------



## F250/XLS

Better pics to come also new XV2 pic to come


----------



## F250/XLS

bad pics kind of testing


----------



## F250/XLS

bad pics test


----------



## F250/XLS

Still trying with xv2


----------



## F250/XLS

Heres another test with ipad.


----------



## F250/XLS

Another test one ipad version.


----------



## F250/XLS

In to the dark


----------



## F250/XLS

XLS on small drive.


----------



## F250/XLS

DIRISHMAN;1921621 said:


> Welcome to the business side if snow romval. .haha yep seasonal wonderful thing as long as it don snow


How would u do a commercial lot and insure it by the push , more then 3 miles of walks and 720 000 SQ foot of pavement ??


----------



## Aerospace Eng

*And now for something completely different*

I'm an engineer, not a commercial snow business, but I thought people would enjoy a picture of an articulated truck with a snowpusher. I had the truck (A 1991 Moxy 6225B) and needed to push snow at an airport between hangar rows (800 foot push to a detention pond), so I designed a bracket and hydraulics to push and lift the plow. It is a 16 ' super duty, and if the 6x6 runs out of traction, I can put up to 60,000 lb of sand in the bed for extra traction. I use a telehandler with a 14' box for close quarters work, stacking if needed, or knocking the tops off of snowbanks pushed up by regular plows for aircraft wingtip clearance.


----------



## ScubaSteve728

very very cool 6x6
I find airpot equipment very interesting
I wonder why more people don't use old tugs to do sidewalks or small parking lots


----------



## TKLAWN

Thanks for the pic aerospace. That thing is awesome!

Please More pics of the tele handler or whatever else you guys use.


----------



## mercer_me

That's the first rock truck I've scene with a plow or pusher. Looks like it would work well.


----------



## Aerospace Eng

It works very well for its intended use, and is the most fun I have ever had moving snow. It has gobs of traction, and so won't get stopped. More than about 3" will cause it to spill off the sides on the 800 foot push, but won't stop it.

It was born out of necessity. The airport had conventional plows, but no box plows. Between hangars (75x800 ft), a box is needed since you can't push to the side (another building is there). I knew the airport needed a box and a prime mover. In talking with box manufacturers, a conventional truck can't turn when pushing a box; the machine must be articulated. 

A Cat 980 or similar loader, typically used for a box this size, was too expensive. I had the truck left over from moving dirt during hangar construction, so I engineered a set of push beams and a hydraulic mechanism to lift it.

It is limited in that I can only raise the box about 1 foot off the ground, so no stacking, but I can use my telehandler for that, if needed. 

One nice feature about the articulated truck is that the front can roll compared to the rear which helps traction. IN addition, the push beams are designed to allow the box to float completely independently of the front both side to side and front to rear, so you get a very clean squeegee of the pavement. A bonus is that the truck has a heated bed, so next year I may put a sand spreader in the back, since salt is not allowed on airports.


----------



## Pit Crew

That thing would be fun to plow with. We got a little snow here in Ohio. Iment to post these here last night but somehow ended up in "plows with wings"


----------



## Aerospace Eng

*VR 90 with box*

As requested, here are pictures of the box on the forklift (Mid 1990s VR-90)

It works very well in tight areas due to the 4 wheel steering, and can stack high and push the tops off the banks, as shown in the first picture. We usually try to limit the tops to about 3 feet for wingtip clearance.

One limitation is that since the cab is to the left, visibility to the right is very limited when pushing. You need to duck under the boom to look when coming out behind a building.

Without a cab it can get cold and miserable, but a full-face motorcycle helmet and a trench-coat style raincoat to keep the wind off helps immensely.


----------



## xgiovannix12

Aerospace Eng;1974934 said:


> As requested, here are pictures of the box on the forklift (Mid 1990s VR-90)
> 
> It works very well in tight areas due to the 4 wheel steering, and can stack high and push the tops off the banks, as shown in the first picture. We usually try to limit the tops to about 3 feet for wingtip clearance.
> 
> One limitation is that since the cab is to the left, visibility to the right is very limited when pushing. You need to duck under the boom to look when coming out behind a building.
> 
> Without a cab it can get cold and miserable, but a full-face motorcycle helmet and a trench-coat style raincoat to keep the wind off helps immensely.


glad im not the only 1 that wants to use a telehandler in the snow business.

This summer ill be getting mine ready for next season. Gotta fix some leaks and retrofit a box and bucket on it. 
True that visibility sucks but mine is pretty decent with the mirrors. IM also glad mine has a closed cab.


----------



## Aerospace Eng

*Telehandler box experience*

Giovanni,

Different telehandlers will have different visibility issues due to different boom placements. Mine only interferes with the forks low, which is unfortunately where they are during a push. I can work around it, but your mention of mirrors makes me think I may put a mirror on the backrest.

I usually motor along in 2nd gear. When stacking I idle up to a pile (still in 2nd) and then when stopped by the torque converter slipping give it just a bit of gas until stopped again. This way I can't put too much force on the boom and bend it. When benching, I make sure the load is centered (the box is pushed against the backrest and both chains stay slack). When just pushing off the end without a big pile already stacked, I usually go until the front wheels drop off the pavement. The box just floats along the grass, and this keeps the pile well clear of the asphalt. I've never gotten stuck or even had to use the boom to push me back, but have pulled some trucks out when it got icy.

I do wish my box was a little taller/longer. This is a 3x3x12 box (a backhoe or skidsteer size). With 26,000 lb, 110 hp, and 4 wheel drive, I could easily push a bigger load, and a 3' high x 4' long or a 4x4 "loader" size box would be better in my opinion. I don't think I would go wider since this width gives good visibility of both corners and limits the torque load on the boom if the load is asymmetric.

I would not put the box directly on a quick attach, since that would be a rigid coupling. I think the fork tubes are better. On my VR90, the forks are hung from a round bar which can float up and down about 3" in the carriage/backrest. Once I have the tilt right, I just raise and loser the boom until the bar from which the forks hang is in the middle of its travel, which means the box floats over uneven pavement independently, giving a good scrape. I operate with the chains a bit slack, so the box can react a bit without stressing the boom. I use the chains just to keep the box from sliding off the forks.

I went with a Protech pusher because I like the fact that the tubes start at the back of the box and go forward into the box. This puts the back of the box against the carriage, as shown in the photos. Most of the others I looked at have the front of the tubes at the back of the box. This gives a connection that will put a lot more torque on the boom and carriage for a given sideload.


----------



## xgiovannix12

Aerospace Eng;1975201 said:


> Giovanni,
> 
> Different telehandlers will have different visibility issues due to different boom placements. Mine only interferes with the forks low, which is unfortunately where they are during a push. I can work around it, but your mention of mirrors makes me think I may put a mirror on the backrest.
> 
> I usually motor along in 2nd gear. When stacking I idle up to a pile (still in 2nd) and then when stopped by the torque converter slipping give it just a bit of gas until stopped again. This way I can't put too much force on the boom and bend it. When benching, I make sure the load is centered (the box is pushed against the backrest and both chains stay slack). When just pushing off the end without a big pile already stacked, I usually go until the front wheels drop off the pavement. The box just floats along the grass, and this keeps the pile well clear of the asphalt. I've never gotten stuck or even had to use the boom to push me back, but have pulled some trucks out when it got icy.
> 
> I do wish my box was a little taller/longer. This is a 3x3x12 box (a backhoe or skidsteer size). With 26,000 lb, 110 hp, and 4 wheel drive, I could easily push a bigger load, and a 3' high x 4' long or a 4x4 "loader" size box would be better in my opinion. I don't think I would go wider since this width gives good visibility of both corners and limits the torque load on the boom if the load is asymmetric.
> 
> I would not put the box directly on a quick attach, since that would be a rigid coupling. I think the fork tubes are better. On my VR90, the forks are hung from a round bar which can float up and down about 3" in the carriage/backrest. Once I have the tilt right, I just raise and loser the boom until the bar from which the forks hang is in the middle of its travel, which means the box floats over uneven pavement independently, giving a good scrape. I operate with the chains a bit slack, so the box can react a bit without stressing the boom. I use the chains just to keep the box from sliding off the forks.
> 
> I went with a Protech pusher because I like the fact that the tubes start at the back of the box and go forward into the box. This puts the back of the box against the carriage, as shown in the photos. Most of the others I looked at have the front of the tubes at the back of the box. This gives a connection that will put a lot more torque on the boom and carriage for a given sideload.


 I think you have a lot more visibility then mine


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Nice toys, protec sucks, but nice toys anyways.


----------



## Aerospace Eng

You might be able to see over the boom when plowing. Looks like it will stack well. It's probably about 1/2 the weight of mine, so a 3x3 box might be best.


----------



## snowfox74

pnoone;1936815 said:


> New iron! Here's my 06 Ram 2500 with new Western MVP3 in Stainless. Hoping she gets her debut this weekend if the snow keeps falling in MD.


I think that's the prettiest plow I've ever seen..  U should be able to stay busy today that's for sure! Have fun! Stay safe.


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo;1975220 said:


> Nice toys, protec sucks, but nice toys anyways.


Tell us how you really feel......


----------



## Aerospace Eng

I do like those stainless plows. 

How well do they do at the hinge? 

Do you wind up with a small ridge?


----------



## Aerospace Eng

*3rd Weird machine*

This one is not mine; it belongs to the airport.

It is a forestry machine, but in the winter the Fecon head comes off and the broom goes on.

As the 2nd picture shows.... no salt, no problem (as long as you get to it before it is driven over a bunch and compacted into ice which is what happened in the parking lot in picture 1).


----------



## EWSplow

xgiovannix12;1975207 said:


> I think you have a lot more visibility then mine


Is that skytrak a 5522? I had the same one. A little tipsey, but worked great in tight spaces. Also, finding parts isn't easy.


----------



## xgiovannix12

EWSplow;1976120 said:


> Is that skytrak a 5522? I had the same one. A little tipsey, but worked great in tight spaces. Also, finding parts isn't easy.


yes it is and I agree on it being tipsy but its a great machine.

I got a dealer that can get me everything I needed for it so far.. Did yours have the perkins in it?


----------



## EWSplow

xgiovannix12;1976129 said:


> yes it is and I agree on it being tipsy but its a great machine.
> 
> I got a dealer that can get me everything I needed for it so far.. Did yours have the perkins in it?


Yup, Perkins. English diesel, french transmission, kinda a cluster of parts. 
I found an equipment boneyard in Louisiana that had a couple that they had to cannibalize parts.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

All this cool stuff here... I feel awkward posting a picture of a regular plow...lol
Anyways, out with the old... And in with the new! Got to use it once for a 3" heavy wet storm. I went with a 9'6" this time around.


----------



## 04hd

That's a nice looking mvp3 you got there... Haha!!!! Joking aside how do you like it compared to your regular v?? Do you like the 9.6 more than the 8.6?


----------



## 07PSDCREW

04hd;1976221 said:


> That's a nice looking mvp3 you got there... Haha!!!! Joking aside how do you like it compared to your regular v?? Do you like the 9.6 more than the 8.6?


So far I'm liking it! I noticed on my long drives, where the old V couldn't get the snow up and over, the new V has no problem. I'll admit, I'm definitely a rookie with the 9'6". I already caught the snowbank on the opposite side while doing a dogleg through a curve on the right side.


----------



## dieseld

Are you using a joystick or a handheld controller?


----------



## 07PSDCREW

dieseld;1976325 said:


> Are you using a joystick or a handheld controller?


Handheld fishstick.


----------



## blmc5150

Saw that telehandler. Had to post ours.


----------



## DiRocco&Sons

Here is Truck #1


----------



## TLB

Nice looking equipment everyone Thumbs Up


----------



## Hegartydirtwork

07PSDCREW;1976202 said:


> All this cool stuff here... I feel awkward posting a picture of a regular plow...lol
> Anyways, out with the old... And in with the new! Got to use it once for a 3" heavy wet storm. I went with a 9'6" this time around.


New plow looks awesome, did you make any video?


----------



## 07PSDCREW

I didn't make one of my new plow yet as I just got it! I did make one with my old xv1 just before trading her in. Here's two video's.


----------



## Banksy

DiRocco&Sons;1976682 said:


> Here is Truck #1


Love it...!


----------



## FordFisherman

07PSDCREW;1976931 said:


> I didn't make one of my new plow yet as I just got it! I did make one with my old xv1 just before trading her in. Here's two video's.


That truck sounds great. Nice work.
I cant believe that house is a garage under!! What was the builder thinking?? They have to have massive water problems?


----------



## cat320

FordFisherman;1976985 said:


> That truck sounds great. Nice work.
> I cant believe that house is a garage under!! What was the builder thinking?? They have to have massive water problems?


Funny I was thinking the same thing seams like a lot of land with such a long driveway . that garage is useless in any weather. I bet the new xv2 was good for that driveway .


----------



## DIRISHMAN

FordFisherman;1976985 said:


> That truck sounds great. Nice work.
> I cant believe that house is a garage under!! What was the builder thinking?? They have to have massive water problems?


We have alot like that here in Illinois.typically they run a metal 8in wide great the length in front of door for drainage .Now I wanna say your truck sound killer.It's times like hearing that I want one..lol


----------



## dheavychevy38

My garage is under my house. The only thing that sucks is trucks almost never fit cause of the height.


----------



## Mark13

dheavychevy38;1977075 said:


> My garage is under my house. The only thing that sucks is trucks almost never fit cause of the height.


Just go fast the first time, self clearancing.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Thanks for the comments guys! That guys garage does have drainage in front of the doors. He parks his Toyota Tacaoma in one side and his wife's audi in the other. He takes care of the steep incline into the garage. 
I think I bought my new plow just in time for it to quit snowing....I guess I'll have to wait till next year to try it out.


----------



## FordFisherman

07PSDCREW;1977132 said:


> Thanks for the comments guys! That guys garage does have drainage in front of the doors. He parks his Toyota Tacaoma in one side and his wife's audi in the other. He takes care of the steep incline into the garage.
> I think I bought my new plow just in time for it to quit snowing....I guess I'll have to wait till next year to try it out.


Im not so sure that we are done. I think we get one more killer storm to send us off. What a winter.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

FordFisherman;1977203 said:


> Im not so sure that we are done. I think we get one more killer storm to send us off. What a winter.


I hope your right! But it sure looks awfully warm for the next 10days or so...


----------



## ronJr

BUFF;1949917 said:


> If you had a direct lift you'd have taller piles.........


Chain lift systems stack higher then direct lift


----------



## Mark13

ronJr;1977666 said:


> Chain lift systems stack higher then direct lift


I wish I would have known that when I bought my Boss plows. I was pretty impressed with the blades being able to make piles taller then my pickup. I bet with a chain lift plow I could make piles like loaders do!


----------



## xgiovannix12

Mark13;1977774 said:


> I wish I would have known that when I bought my Boss plows. I was pretty impressed with the blades being able to make piles taller then my pickup. I bet with a chain lift plow I could make piles like loaders do!


its ok I wish I bought a trip edge plow because i heard it saves transmissions.


----------



## Mark13

xgiovannix12;1977776 said:


> its ok I wish I bought a trip edge plow because i heard it saves transmissions.


I've got trip edge and full trip all in the same blade. Sucks it's a direct lift though! I wish I could make piles.


----------



## WilliamOak

Mark13;1977805 said:


> I've got trip edge and full trip all in the same blade. Sucks it's a direct lift though! I wish I could make piles.


And it's on an ifs truck which we all know can't hold plows. For shame


----------



## ultimate plow

Mark13;1977805 said:


> I've got trip edge and full trip all in the same blade. Sucks it's a direct lift though! I wish I could make piles.


Get with the program!!


----------



## Mark13

WilliamOak;1977969 said:


> And it's on an ifs truck which we all know can't hold plows. For shame





ultimate plow;1977978 said:


> Get with the program!!


It's tough driving the struggle bus!


----------



## Antlerart06

blmc5150;1976530 said:


> Saw that telehandler. Had to post ours.
> 
> ]


That's a Stacking rig

I always thought about one them be nice with a plow. My bother inlaw has one but its open cab model


----------



## Aerospace Eng

*BLMC 5150 Telehandlers*

Those look like they have much better visibility than mine.

The cab would also be nice! An open cab at 4F sucks. Doable, but uncomfortable.

Why did you attach the box to a bucket on one of the telehandlers, and to the quick coupler on the other?


----------



## blmc5150

Aerospace Eng;1978644 said:


> Those look like they have much better visibility than mine.
> 
> The cab would also be nice! An open cab at 4F sucks. Doable, but uncomfortable.
> 
> Why did you attach the box to a bucket on one of the telehandlers, and to the quick coupler on the other?


The Manitou with quick disconnect is ours, so we had it set up for ease of switching to our bucket and forks. The JCB is a winter rental that we got last second, and had to quick find a plow so we bought the BOSS with bucket hookup to use on any piece we may rent in the future.


----------



## Mark13

Mark13;1953529 said:


> Thanks guys. They clean up pretty well. Both need to be detailed and the flatbed needs to be polished again. It'll give me something to do for a couple days this spring when the weather is nasty out. Gotta have that shine!


Well I finally got the flatbed sanded, cut, buffed, and polished. I need to citrus wash the floor and it will brighten up as well. 


Truck was detailed as well. Also grabbed a picture with the plow on but the sun had gone away by then.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Still looks awesome Mark


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

That is a sweet a$$ ride Mark. I want!!!!!


----------



## Pit Crew

Nice truck...


----------



## Mark13

Thanks guys. I try to take pride in my equipment and the jobs I can do with the equipment.


----------



## BOSTON RAM

Do you need to put placards on the fuel tank?I drive a tractor trailer and just renewed my haz mat just wondering.


----------



## Mark13

BOSTON RAM;1983942 said:


> Do you need to put placards on the fuel tank?I drive a tractor trailer and just renewed my haz mat just wondering.


I've never seen them on pickups around here for the 100 gallon transfer tanks. I was stopped by DOT in Iowa last fall and he though the red pump meant I had gasoline in the tank and he didn't like that along with a bunch of other stuff that was BS. Once he realized the tank contained diesel he told me I needed placards all over and I told him no thanks.


----------



## xgiovannix12

Mark13;1983984 said:


> I've never seen them on pickups around here for the 100 gallon transfer tanks. I was stopped by DOT in Iowa last fall and he though the red pump meant I had gasoline in the tank and he didn't like that along with a bunch of other stuff that was BS. Once he realized the tank contained diesel he told me I needed placards all over and I told him no thanks.


we dont put placards on our tanks either....


----------



## BOSTON RAM

Here in the peoples republic you would definitely get fined.My brother has a Landscape Company and has 3-4 one ton trucks yes I said one ton trucks and gets fined for not having D.O.T numbers on the sides of trucks once he got fined for not having the Fire Extinguisher mounted!!!He had the thing but not mounted.He is 65 years old and is not a ball buster but around here the state police will pull over landscape companys all the time and give them outrageous fines over stupid stuff.I looked it up and the law says if its under 1000 lbs it does not have to be placarded on a TT.I see them around here all the time some are and some are not.I still don't know if its a law or not.Dont forget to MOUNT a fire extinguisher.....lol


----------



## flyguyirvin65

BOSTON RAM;1984195 said:


> Here in the peoples republic you would definitely get fined.My brother has a Landscape Company and has 3-4 one ton trucks yes I said one ton trucks and gets fined for not having D.O.T numbers on the sides of trucks once he got fined for not having the Fire Extinguisher mounted!!!He had the thing but not mounted.He is 65 years old and is not a ball buster but around here the state police will pull over landscape companys all the time and give them outrageous fines over stupid stuff.I looked it up and the law says if its under 1000 lbs it does not have to be placarded on a TT.I see them around here all the time some are and some are not.I still don't know if its a law or not.Dont forget to MOUNT a fire extinguisher.....lol


Here in NY DOT is out of control, and local police dept have their own traffic safety division and they are worse than state DOT. My fire extinguisher was mounted but buckle was loose they nailed me. I didnt have US in front of my DOT numbers , they ticketed me for that My batteries mounted under dump body didnt have cover, wrote me for it. empty plastic milk crate was bunged down on trailer, they wrote me because it was not secured properly. My trucks are clean and they dont find anything so they write stupid stuff. its not a safety inspection it a mandatory donation to your local court system


----------



## xgiovannix12

flyguyirvin65;1984279 said:


> Here in NY DOT is out of control, and local police dept have their own traffic safety division and they are worse than state DOT. My fire extinguisher was mounted but buckle was loose they nailed me. I didnt have US in front of my DOT numbers , they ticketed me for that My batteries mounted under dump body didnt have cover, wrote me for it. empty plastic milk crate was bunged down on trailer, they wrote me because it was not secured properly. My trucks are clean and they dont find anything so they write stupid stuff. its not a safety inspection it a mandatory donation to your local court system


NY Dot is a pain in the ass . I Have class a and get stopped with the rigs at work all the time...


----------



## docsgmc

mark13;1983139 said:


> well i finally got the flatbed sanded, cut, buffed, and polished. I need to citrus wash the floor and it will brighten up as well.
> 
> 
> truck was detailed as well. Also grabbed a picture with the plow on but the sun had gone away by then.


very nice!!!


----------



## 07PSDCREW

One last pic post to close out my season...washed and put away plow on dollies. Till next year...


----------



## acusanello

Love the new plow! why not go with the stainless?



07PSDCREW;1986938 said:


> One last pic post to close out my season...washed and put away plow on dollies. Till next year...


----------



## 07PSDCREW

acusanello;1987558 said:


> Love the new plow! why not go with the stainless? /QUOTE]
> Thank you! I wanted to grab the stainless but it was 2 years old and a little beat up for 4500$. For 4900$ I bought the brand new, just assembled yellow one the guy had.


----------



## acusanello

Can't beat that! I think I paid for my stainless just over 5 brand new but I assembled mine and bought it in nh. They're actually super easy to assemble.


----------



## mercer_me

It's not even April yet. I bet you'll have to break it out one more time.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

acusanello;1987640 said:


> Can't beat that! I think I paid for my stainless just over 5 brand new but I assembled mine and bought it in nh. They're actually super easy to assemble.


The cool thing is, I got 3k for my 2011 xv1 that I only paid 3200 for two seasons ago. So only 1900 out of pocket for a brand new plow. It was a no brainer for me. 
As much as I'd like to have another push, I'm ready to be done with winter! I'm anxious to get the pile next to my house gone so I can bring my fifth wheel home from storage.


----------



## acusanello

That's a deal alright!!! I'd like to start all my big jobs already! Enough snow haha


----------



## westhigh

*going back to work after break*

Another long night waiting for the final flakes to stop.


----------



## ultimate plow

westhigh;1989367 said:


> Another long night waiting for the final flakes to stop.


Nice starting lineup. Any more pics?


----------



## westhigh

I will when I get them all back together.


----------



## nickxc

My junker... I've used this for the last 3 winters but the plow is in bad shape now. Lots of power and lots of traction are hard on these light weight plows. Putting a new plow on my new Ram 2500 for next season.. But this old goat was fun to plow with.... I'll still keep the machine for ice fishing and riding around, just won't use it to plow any more...


----------



## pdreibels

That thing is sick!


----------



## nickxc

pdreibels;1991146 said:


> That thing is sick!


Thanks.. It is unstoppable in winter, I go places people could only imagine. I've stopped in the woods to get out and pee, sunk in snow to my waist and had to climb on my hands and knees back in to the machine... lol

I use it a lot for fishing, working, and sugaring in the spring


----------



## RONK

nickxc,great pictures,thanks.How do the UTV/ATV with tracks compare to snowmobiles?Nice fish too.


----------



## nickxc

RONK;1991443 said:


> nickxc,great pictures,thanks.How do the UTV/ATV with tracks compare to snowmobiles?Nice fish too.


Thanks. It is a lot slower than a snowmobile (topping out around 45-50mph with tracks on) but is just as capable in deep snow if not more capable. With a good winch, its literally unstoppable.


----------



## mercer_me

My cousin has a RZR with tracks and just like you said, the machine will only sink in a couple inches and when you get out the snow will be up to you waist. My cousin has yet to get stuck with his (besides getting hung up and a tree). How do you like the Can Am?


----------



## 04hd

Very nice can am!! I don't suppose that track set up is cheap, but no flats and go any where comes at a cost!!! I wonder how well it would plow snow with the tracks?!! Again looks awesome!!!!


----------



## RONK

More pictures,please?


----------



## pdreibels

http://s1255.photobucket.com/user/p...150402_180423_zpswfohiml5.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1

http://s1255.photobucket.com/user/p...150402_143305_zpsq6wpfn1l.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2

http://s1255.photobucket.com/user/p...150402_143305_zpsq6wpfn1l.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2

Got this new rig last week. Won't get to use the new plow for a good 7-8months.


----------



## xgiovannix12

pdreibels;1992445 said:


> http://s1255.photobucket.com/user/p...150402_180423_zpswfohiml5.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1
> 
> http://s1255.photobucket.com/user/p...150402_143305_zpsq6wpfn1l.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2
> 
> http://s1255.photobucket.com/user/p...150402_143305_zpsq6wpfn1l.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2
> 
> Got this new rig last week. Won't get to use the new plow for a good 7-8months.


savor the plows newness :laughing: I dont even know if that made sense


----------



## pdreibels

xgiovannix12;1992452 said:


> savor the plows newness :laughing: I dont even know if that made sense


Yea this 1 is going in the garage.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Nice trailer.


----------



## hsullc

*My 2014-2015 Plow Fleet*

Here's mine! I have already added another 89' F250. Plan to add two more trucks for the 2015-2016 season.

Mike


----------



## Eboucher




----------



## Dunn4x4

my 92 chevy short box with a western v-plow


----------



## dieselss

Dunn, your plow ain't sitting right. The outside edges shouldn't be worn like that. Just fyi


----------



## Dunn4x4

I just got the truck and the previous owner was plowing with the push plates broke


----------



## Banksy

Dunn4x4;2002963 said:


> I just got the truck and the previous owner was plowing with the push plates broke


What else was he neglecting? Hope you got a good deal.


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

*Switched to the dark side and couldnt be happier*

Been awhile since i posted. Wanted to show off my new ride. 2015 Ford f350. 6.7 diesel. Tuned. Love it. Tows and plows better than my duramax did by far. More power and pullin balls.


----------



## lawnboy2121

Here is my new one


----------



## Mark13

DuramaxLML-42;2003813 said:


> Been awhile since i posted. Wanted to show off my new ride. 2015 Ford f350. 6.7 diesel. Tuned. Love it. Tows and plows better than my duramax did by far. More power and pullin balls.


I made a somewhat similar jump. 06 LBZ duramax to a 12 6.7 PSD. Can't even compare the two.

How are you liking the aluminum EBY compared to the steel trailers?


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

It hauls better than any steel trailer ive ever used. And ive used alot :laughing:
I hall 2 Cat 262Ds on it with absolutely no flex. I dont know its there when its not loaded and i get no creaking noises from the neck like steel trailers.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DuramaxLML-42;2003813 said:


> Been awhile since i posted. Wanted to show off my new ride. 2015 Ford f350. 6.7 diesel. Tuned. Love it. Tows and plows better than my duramax did by far. More power and pullin balls.


Gotta give us the tune details.....


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo;2005248 said:


> Gotta give us the tune details.....


You turn the dial till the static is no longer.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;2005358 said:


> You turn the dial till the static is no longer.....


Lol............


----------



## 1olddogtwo

BUFF;2005358 said:


> You turn the dial till the static is no longer.....


Can't wait to see the full stand up routine next week!


----------



## xgiovannix12

1olddogtwo;2005384 said:


> Can't wait to see the full stand up routine next week!


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo;2005384 said:


> Can't wait to see the full stand up routine next week!


I was going to go with Alum foil on the rabbits ears and move till picture clears up but figured the youngster's wouldn't get it.... At least some radio's still have knobs.

Not going to make it next week, got to stay home due to family stuff. Truthfully I think Oomkes had a Tulip Smoking Dutch Witch cast a spell to prevent me from giving him crap in person...... :laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I hope you didn't cancel dinner rev's at Gibson's, I'm still going for that steak!!!!

That sucks, we'll have to make arrangements for another time.


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo;2005412 said:


> I hope you didn't cancel dinner rev's at Gibson's, I'm still going for that steak!!!!
> 
> That sucks, we'll have to make arrangements for another time.


Still have the dinner res, if you want to take it let me know otherwise I'll cancel.


----------



## spencers

Here is my newest setup!


----------



## Ty27

Here is our current trucks and plows.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Duramaxlml, is that truck leveled with 35's?
Good looking truck.


----------



## Ty27

rob_cook2001;2016658 said:


> Duramaxlml, is that truck leveled with 35's?
> Good looking truck.[/QUOTE\]
> 
> Yeah it's good looking!


----------



## DVF Land & Lawn

My plow truck for next year


----------



## Ty27

DVF Land & Lawn;2021784 said:


> My plow truck for next year


Nice, what kind of plow is going on it?


----------



## vortec7622

Don't have any pictures with the plow yet, but here's my truck after I went up two inches in the front


----------



## hbrady

*My new plow truck*

Sold my 2004 Tacoma with Curtis Home Pro to my son and upgraded to a 2014 Silverado 1500 SB WT with factory plow prep and 7'6'' Fisher HD plow. Let's see if my son ever needs to bail me out 







Looking forward to efficient back dragging!


----------



## Banksy

Cool rig, brady.


----------



## berwicke

*Ford Explorer Sport 2001 V6*

7.5' SnoWay 25HD (old model from 90's, finding parts is getting hard)

As you can see I have beat everything out of this explorer and it refuses to stop going. I have rebuilt almost everything other than t case, transmission, and engine. rebuilt driveshaft, all bearings, all brakes, all suspension (except torsion bars)


----------



## thelettuceman

berwicke: Tell us about that Mustang


----------



## norb5150

*New set up*

Poor picture. Waiting for the snow to fly to get a good shot. '07 5.7L (gas hawg) SnowDogg HD75.


----------



## Jaynen

Finally got the truck ready for snow. Just not sure about leaving the mud flaps on or not.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Jaynen;2034533 said:


> Finally got the truck ready for snow. Just not sure about leaving the mud flaps on or not.


Great looking set up.2 questions is that a scoop plow and how do you got the blowers attached on???


----------



## jhall22guitar

Jaynen great looking graphics and setup on the rear! Have any photos of how the blowers are attached?


----------



## Jaynen

Each blower has a pin that slides. Super easy and smooth and will never freeze up or get jammed with snow. I'll post a pic when I get home. Yup its a 8 foot scoop.


----------



## Jaynen

So the bracket bolts to the side of the trailer hitch. Then the blower auger axle drops down into the slots. Then rotate the blower forward and slide the pin through a hole in the side of the blower. It's a pretty solid setup. We got t-boned last year and we just lost the bar for the auger cable. How the heck do you resize a photo on this site!


----------



## SnowHill11

Would love to see more pics and info on that blower rack, maybe even start a whole new thread for it. That's the slickest set up I've seen for transporting blowers, is it your design? Any interest in selling them or the plans/specs for them? How long have you been using it? Notice any issues with salt on the spreaders? Any trouble from cops/DOT? Are the lights plugged into the trailer light plug?
Thanks!


----------



## firelwn82

Agreed, however I would think being a little higher to keep from smashing into a snow bank and what not would be a good idea. It is very slick though.



SnowHill11;2034908 said:


> Would love to see more pics and info on that blower rack, maybe even start a whole new thread for it. That's the slickest set up I've seen for transporting blowers


----------



## Jaynen

Ya I designed these. Then re-designed and re-designed again. First design had spring loaded pins which were sweet but I could tell that after one season the spring was rusted and might break. So I switched to the slide pin.

I don't know how selling the design or specs would work. But I can tell you I worked out a lot of bugs last year. I got the whole design on solid works so wouldn't be much for me to create a blue print.


----------



## dieseld

Ok well lets see it! Great idea.


----------



## Jaynen

Let me think about it. I think I got a way to make adapters so it can fit different trailer hitches and trucks.


----------



## jhall22guitar

Probably one of the coolest ideas I have seen on here, and it looks good too. I bet you could sell these pre-made if there was an easy way to put it in the trailer hitch (just for easy installation for people), even though I would think people here could do your way easy too.


----------



## fozzy

Jaynen;2034612 said:


> So the bracket bolts to the side of the trailer hitch. Then the blower auger axle drops down into the slots. Then rotate the blower forward and slide the pin through a hole in the side of the blower. It's a pretty solid setup. We got t-boned last year and we just lost the bar for the auger cable. How the heck do you resize a photo on this site!


That is a slick setup for the snow blowers. You really should put the design up on here. It would help a bunch of guys out.


----------



## firelwn82

You should really think about putting a patent on this idea.



Jaynen;2035034 said:


> Ya I designed these. Then re-designed and re-designed again. First design had spring loaded pins which were sweet but I could tell that after one season the spring was rusted and might break. So I switched to the slide pin.
> 
> I don't know how selling the design or specs would work. But I can tell you I worked out a lot of bugs last year. I got the whole design on solid works so wouldn't be much for me to create a blue print.


----------



## Plow horse

*Wings*

Wings are the best, cut time in half, makes clean up a JOKE!!! Can NOT Plow WITHOUT!!!! I have a 15' foot wide batwing mower and it would be like trying to mow a 100 acres with a 5' mower vs 15' cut, A joke!!
Also Heated windshield wipers and Mirrors, heated V box and LOTS of Back up lights, Oh and Blinky light, (Yellow) Only use when PLOWING. MUST HAVES!!!


----------



## thesnowman269

my flatbed and my crewcab. missing my dump truck


----------



## Newdude

DVF Land & Lawn;2021784 said:


> My plow truck for next year


You will love the cargo/spot lamps on those mirrors for backing up. Arm the switch (lamps enabled in the dash DIC) and they automatically toggle on/off switching from drive to reverse.


----------



## Brico89

blmc5150;1976530 said:


> Saw that telehandler. Had to post ours.
> 
> View attachment 143679
> 
> 
> View attachment 143680
> 
> 
> View attachment 143681


We just ordered a 12' Optimus for our 2010 jd310 how do you like it? Also how is the jcb pushing snow. I thought it using a Tele handler would be perfect for snow and summer building however after talking to people about it the said I would destroy it.


----------



## SnowGeekJason

*To Many great shots for a Video*

Hello, I have so many great shots of my truck in action i decided to make a little video to show on how we operate as a Company and how we Plow snow in a F-250 2014 with a BOSS DXT plow.






ENJOY!


----------



## mike6256

Just picked it up, getting UTG spreader installed and Wide out going on next week.


----------



## snowblowerking

Midwest BuildIt Inc;359583 said:


> And a couple of the other red plow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before the lift......


My uncle has the same year bronco that he uses at his shop. But his is blue and has a 5 speed manual I think. And he has a western plow on it.


----------



## snowblowerking

mossman381;1533647 said:


>


Hey Mossman I watch you on YouTube! Keep up the great work!


----------



## gbrothers91

hey everyone. new here. finally decided to do plow for myself after my snow removal boss retired and now can provide year around service for my landscape company. 2002 ford f350 7.3 powerstroke 7.5 fisher hd2 and meyer bl750


----------



## CSLC

Did you happen to buy that ford out of VA?


----------



## gbrothers91

CSLC;2047597 said:


> Did you happen to buy that ford out of VA?


No I bought that truck about 8 years ago here in PA. Put the dump insert on about 3 years ago


----------



## jhall22guitar

gbrothers91;2047599 said:


> No I bought that truck about 8 years ago here in PA. Put the dump insert on about 3 years ago


You should throw some wings on that plow, that truck could handle it, and it will help get the jobs done faster. Love the truck though


----------



## gbrothers91

Thanx man. I thought about wings or getting an 8' but everything that I have this year is small commercial businesses/lots and a few long driveways. 7.5 should do just fine for now. A buddy of mine ran the same setup for 10 years and he was real happy with that combo. Ill upgrade down the road when I get bigger lots


----------



## 07PSDCREW

I've posted before but I picked up a brand new plow this year. Put a new mount on as my old one had a few cracks. New tires, added Detroit Tru-Trac font and rear, Fluid Filmed for the season... She's ready to go.


----------



## IA Farmer

07PSDCREW;2048457 said:


> I've posted before but I picked up a brand new plow this year. Put a new mount on as my old one had a few cracks. New tires, added Detroit Tru-Trac font and rear, Fluid Filmed for the season... She's ready to go.


Nice upgrade. Love seeing your truck, it is one of the sharpest 6.0 I've seen.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

IA Farmer;2048522 said:


> Nice upgrade. Love seeing your truck, it is one of the sharpest 6.0 I've seen.


Thanks man, I appreciate that! Did some engine upgrades this year as well. Changed the grille, added a 32" curved bar, and changed the factory fogs to LED cubes.





 <---video link


----------



## superdutypsd

fozzy;2035323 said:


> That is a slick setup for the snow blowers. You really should put the design up on here. It would help a bunch of guys out.


I just came searching for this picture, i picked another toro single stage for a steal yesterday and have been trying to figure out how im gonna mount them, i would love to see a close up of your brackets so i could fab something up also


----------



## superdutypsd

Jaynen;2034533 said:


> Finally got the truck ready for snow. Just not sure about leaving the mud flaps on or not.


I just came searching for this picture, i picked another toro single stage for a steal yesterday and have been trying to figure out how im gonna mount them, i would love to see a close up of your brackets so i could fab something up also


----------



## dieseld

07PSDCREW;2048530 said:


> Thanks man, I appreciate that! Did some engine upgrades this year as well. Changed the grille, added a 32" curved bar, and changed the factory fogs to LED cubes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <---video link


Great looking truck! Could you give me a close-up of your amber running board lights? DO you have a link to what they are? I am trying to install some on my new truck but all these LEDs I am finding are blinding bright. Thanks.


----------



## IntelCrete

Next week im putting Boss V plow on ittymusictymusic:redbouncepurplebou


----------



## DIRISHMAN

IntelCrete;2049521 said:


> Next week im putting Boss V plow on ittymusictymusic:redbouncepurplebou


No a Western


----------



## firelwn82

DIRISHMAN;2049544 said:


> No a Western


I agree with this... Boss are a pita plow... They used to be the fastest but now they are nothing to talk about. Western is the way to go.. IMO


----------



## artfull dodger

Here is my preseason shot of my old Dodge Power Ram 250. Will be digging out my Western 7'6" for it in a couple weeks. Cant decide if I like the twin strobe set up or go back to a single mounted on the roof. Mike


----------



## BUFF

artfull dodger;2049570 said:


> Here is my preseason shot of my old Dodge Power Ram 250. Will be digging out my Western 7'6" for it in a couple weeks. Cant decide if I like the twin strobe set up or go back to a single mounted on the roof. Mike


Twin fish bowl Rotors would be the way to go.


----------



## artfull dodger

I would love to have the funds to get a pair of old Federal twin sealed beam rotors to mount up there. Problem is the collectors drive up the darn price of them. Scored the twin ecco quad flash strobes for $30 at the Portland, IN swap meet this past spring. She may be old, but that Dodge is a tank in the snow!


----------



## 07PSDCREW

dieseld;2048636 said:


> Great looking truck! Could you give me a close-up of your amber running board lights? DO you have a link to what they are? I am trying to install some on my new truck but all these LEDs I am finding are blinding bright. Thanks.


Thanks! The lights are Maxxima brand. Part# M09300Y. I always use Maxxima in anything I do if possible. They have a 5yr warranty. The lights are the 3/4" PC 3 led pop in's. They come with a rubber grommet and are very simple to install. Just buy a 3/4" unibit. I also purchased the additional Stainless trim rings for them as well. I mounted them on 2013 f350 running boards. They have a flat-ish face to mount on.


----------



## dieseld

Thanks! Maxxima 9300Y sound like the PN?


----------



## 07PSDCREW

dieseld;2049646 said:


> Thanks! Maxxima 9300Y sound like the PN?


Yes it is. I edited my last post with the part # but you may have read it faster than I edited...lol. Good luck! If you are putting a bunch of them in, be sure to grab their daisy chain connecting wire as well. The bullet connectors are weatherproof. Mine have been on my boards for 3 winters and 4 summers. Haven't had one issue.


----------



## artfull dodger

Those amber LED's look sweet! Once I get the body work tackled on my old Dodge, lighting her up is one of my plans. Trying to find a roof marker light that I like, the OEM ones are quite expensive to find and are no longer produced. I have, since that picture, removed the crossbar with the strobes and offroad lights. They were killing my fuel economy. I have a single Star S200D double flash strobe mounted directly on the roof. Was thinking of putting hideaways in the plow light turn signals and my tail lights. The trucks turn signals are blocked by the plow and old trucks like the corner lights that new ones have as a good place for a hide away strobe. I will get my blade dug out and a proper pic taken this week. If anybody has an old 2 bulb rotator and wants to swap for some strobes, please let me know. Mike


----------



## Chrs.Jons

I have had a Meyer 7.6 Super V on my 99 Silverado 1/2 ton and I just installed it on 98 Sierra for this year. Have some videos on youtube of the Silverado go check them out! https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1iUY51d_2-F2JsDqtqCElQ
99 Silverado
















98 Sierra

















This one is just for fun!


----------



## Jaynen

fozzy;2035323 said:


> That is a slick setup for the snow blowers. You really should put the design up on here. It would help a bunch of guys out.


The design of this is not the greatest for sure. To hard to put on the computer and just went through a bunch of trial and error. So this has been hacked up and remade 3 times. Still changes i would like to make but it does the trick for now. If it rusts out ill build a better version. The wire is just tucked in the top there for storage. The wire comes out near the bolts at the back.


----------



## coloradopushr

Chrs.Jons;2050169 said:


> I have had a Meyer 7.6 Super V on my 99 Silverado 1/2 ton and I just installed it on 98 Sierra for this year. Have some videos on youtube of the Silverado go check them out! https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1iUY51d_2-F2JsDqtqCElQ
> 99 Silverado
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 98 Sierra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is just for fun!


Why did you decide to change trucks with that plow? That is cool half ton trucks can run a vee.


----------



## superdutypsd

07PSDCREW;2049638 said:


> Thanks! The lights are Maxxima brand. Part# M09300Y. I always use Maxxima in anything I do if possible. They have a 5yr warranty. The lights are the 3/4" PC 3 led pop in's. They come with a rubber grommet and are very simple to install. Just buy a 3/4" unibit. I also purchased the additional Stainless trim rings for them as well. I mounted them on 2013 f350 running boards. They have a flat-ish face to mount on.


I like your style, i used something simular but there a little smaller there amber led 1" drill the whole and pop them in using the little rubber gromet, or the crome cap, i use the black rubber gromet to keep them hidden, until there on, i think it looks sleaker, not a fan of the rectangular huge ones some use on either the running boards or pinch well think it looks like mess durning the day


----------



## superdutypsd

Here what mine look like, i also have clear recon strobes in the headlights and taillights


----------



## superdutypsd

Heres the led


----------



## 07PSDCREW

superdutypsd;2050630 said:


> Heres the led


Ha ha.... That's the same LED I used...mine are the same size. Mine just have the stainless trim rings that you put on before the rubber grommet. It still sits in the rubber grommet in the 3/4" hole.


----------



## BIGBEN2004

Trying to upload my pic from photo bucket


----------



## firelwn82

I'm pretty sure 3/4 is smaller than 1... Maybe I should start using the common core math but......


----------



## superdutypsd

07PSDCREW;2050656 said:


> Ha ha.... That's the same LED I used...mine are the same size. Mine just have the stainless trim rings that you put on before the rubber grommet. It still sits in the rubber grommet in the 3/4" hole.


Yes i still have all the chrome grommet rings left because i used the black rubber ones down on the front valance and the blend in kinda when lights arent in, which is never because i tap them in with the running lights and now that you say it i think they are 3/4


----------



## superdutypsd

When it comes to adding chicken lights to a pick up i think the quantity and kind that you use makes or breaks a truck, ive seen some on truck that were absolutely awsome and great looking and then others that just look like a hat full of azzhole


----------



## 07PSDCREW

firelwn82;2050663 said:


> I'm pretty sure 3/4 is smaller than 1... Maybe I should start using the common core math but......


 The one he pictured looks like mine and mine are three-quarter inch.


----------



## fordmstng66

My 2001 F150, with a Snowdogg, last year was first year with the truck.


----------



## BIGBEN2004

*My new plow and truck for this season.*


----------



## superdutypsd

BIGBEN2004;2050736 said:


>


Sexy sob do work with that


----------



## BIGBEN2004




----------



## BIGBEN2004

superdutypsd;2050739 said:


> Sexy sob do work with that


Works in the dirt all year but this will be the first year plowing snow with it.


----------



## firelwn82

07PSDCREW;2050706 said:


> The one he pictured looks like mine and mine are three-quarter inch.


My reply was ment for the other.. He was trying to say his were smaller but they needed a 1 inch hole drilled... I was poking at the hornets nest... Lol. I'm bored can you tell... Ha ha.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

firelwn82;2050830 said:


> My reply was ment for the other.. He was trying to say his were smaller but they needed a 1 inch hole drilled... I was poking at the hornets nest... Lol. I'm bored can you tell... Ha ha.


Careful, I'm allergic to hornets...lol. It's all good.


----------



## CityGuy

BIGBEN2004;2050736 said:


>


That's a sweet looking set up.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

fordmstng66;2050719 said:


> My 2001 F150, with a Snowdogg, last year was first year with the truck.


It can't be fun plowing with that cap on, visibility must suck.


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX

My 2006 Silverado 2500HD 6.0 With 8' Curtis plow and ready lift leveling kit on Front and New 285 bfg ko2's


----------



## BIGBEN2004

CityGuy;2050858 said:


> That's a sweet looking set up.


Thanks. Took me 7 years to get my business going good enough to afford it. It should handle that MVP3 pretty good I think.


----------



## superdutypsd

BIGBEN2004;2050749 said:


> Works in the dirt all year but this will be the first year plowing snow with it.


Thats my plan this year put a dump bed on my 07!superduty and use it for dirt work all year, as im ordering a new 2017 ford superduty after winter, i see your from maryland were about i do alota work with SHA and MDTA and work state wide


----------



## fordmstng66

k1768;2050866 said:


> It can't be fun plowing with that cap on, visibility must suck.


It is not too bad, the tinted rear window is what makes things hard. I plan i putting a back up camera on for this year. I am also looking for cap with side windows.


----------



## BIGBEN2004

superdutypsd;2051064 said:


> Thats my plan this year put a dump bed on my 07!superduty and use it for dirt work all year, as im ordering a new 2017 ford superduty after winter, i see your from maryland were about i do alota work with SHA and MDTA and work state wide


I live in Frederick Co. and most my work is in Frederick Co, Montgomery co, NW DC, northern Virginia and a little in PA. I do residential work so where ever the builder is building houses I go. A lot of work in the Bethesda area. They never run out of money....lol


----------



## superdutypsd

fordmstng66;2051161 said:


> It is not too bad, the tinted rear window is what makes things hard. I plan i putting a back up camera on for this year. I am also looking for cap with side windows.


I feel you on that all my windows are tinted 15% the back and side cab doors were tinted over the factory tinted glass making them like 10% and i can see crap out my side window exspecally at night, i add some led back up lights up under the front of the bed to light up my sides and have ones in back for behind the truck, the back window is useless anyway because the vbox sits allmost as high as the cab roof


----------



## superdutypsd

BIGBEN2004;2051168 said:


> I live in Frederick Co. and most my work is in Frederick Co, Montgomery co, NW DC, northern Virginia and a little in PA. I do residential work so where ever the builder is building houses I go. A lot of work in the Bethesda area. They never run out of money....lol


I guess not when montgomery county is like the third welthest county in the nation, i works for montgomery county dot for a few years down in bethesda, chevy chase, silver springs, ect then went and work on the ICC building that, i know you must love driving around down there with your truck and trailer with all those tight roads and lexus and bmw's on either side of you


----------



## BIGBEN2004

superdutypsd;2051335 said:


> I guess not when montgomery county is like the third welthest county in the nation, i works for montgomery county dot for a few years down in bethesda, chevy chase, silver springs, ect then went and work on the ICC building that, i know you must love driving around down there with your truck and trailer with all those tight roads and lexus and bmw's on either side of you


Parking everyday is a challenge. I have a 20' trailer hooked to the truck every day so it's a challenge to find a spot big enough. Plus it doesn't help everyone down there are so rude and inconsiderate. I like working up around Gettysburg, the people are so much nicer and their is more room to work.


----------



## cutshortlandscaping

07PSDCREW;1879042 said:


> I'm ready for the snow! New cutting edge and deflector this year. Also a leveling kit and new tires and LED strobes.


i love that sticker I'm getting one


----------



## agarf421

My truck as of last winter.... 2001 Ford F-250 with a western 8ft ultra mount pro plow





and my truck I had up until last season.... 2001 Dodge 2500 cummins with a fisher 8ft MM2


----------



## Banksy

Nice clean rigs, agar!


----------



## 07PSDCREW

cutshortlandscaping;2051443 said:


> i love that sticker I'm getting one


I scraped that one off. It didn't have the chrome holographic look like the originals. I replaced with a different stickah.... It's a domed 3D emblem.


----------



## agarf421

Banksy;2051733 said:


> Nice clean rigs, agar!


Thanks! Try to keep them somewhat clean when I can


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Some day I'll have as many Deere's as JD and as little hair.


----------



## BUFF

From this mornings event.


----------



## spencers

BUFF;2052050 said:


> From this mornings event.


lucky sucker. I wish it snowed in Sandy UT that much so I can plow. I'm just sitting back waiting for the snow to fly here. Hopefully we get a really good storm on the valley floors here soon.


----------



## BUFF

spencers;2052133 said:


> lucky sucker. I wish it snowed in Sandy UT that much so I can plow. I'm just sitting back waiting for the snow to fly here. Hopefully we get a really good storm on the valley floors here soon.


So did this miss you guys?


----------



## Rick547

BUFF;2052050 said:


> From this mornings event.


Congratulations on being the first here to plow snow this season!


----------



## BUFF

Rick547;2052289 said:


> Congratulations on being the first here to plow snow this season!


And we're aboot a month late too.


----------



## BIGBEN2004

BUFF;2052298 said:


> And we're aboot a month late too.


Where are you located?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BIGBEN2004;2052302 said:


> Where are you located?


He's a big guy, so he's spread across several counties.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

BIGBEN2004;2052302 said:


> Where are you located?


He covers the eastern slope, if he stands up too early in the morning, his shadow will cause street lights stay on longer in Grand Junction

He is the Snow Mountain King


----------



## spencers

BUFF;2052138 said:


> So did this miss you guys?


yeah it missed are valley floors for sure. The snow just stuck to the grass. Still to warm here for anything. Hopefully in a few weeks. I'll post some pictures up on here when we start to plow.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Rick547;2052289 said:


> Congratulations on being the first here to plow snow this season!


Nothing from the couple of guys in Alaska yet?


----------



## Mike247

Nice set up. Are you interested in selling me a set for my mason dump? I have a 96 Chevy 3500 mason dump and I'm purchasing a tornado this year and my whole concern is where to put blowers. If you are not willing to sell a unit can you give me a must if material that's needed? I'd greatly appreciate it. Thank you and awesome setup.


----------



## BUFF

BIGBEN2004;2052302 said:


> Where are you located?


Northern Colorado along the Front Range.


----------



## IntelCrete

*My F350 KING RANCH*

My F350 KING RANCH tymusictymusic Next week Im piting BOSS V PLOW on it, i will post pic next week


----------



## IntelCrete

Nice set up brother.....


----------



## awhip

Got my new plow on the dodge finally.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

That's a NICE work area.....

Good looking combo!!


----------



## awhip

Thank you haha i knew the shop would get some attention, my boss let's me work on my stuff in his shop. im very lucky to be able to use it. (There's a big green tractor next to my truck that would look great with a red snowblower behind it, I'm trying to talk him into letting me rent it next year)


----------



## DIRISHMAN

IntelCrete;2054415 said:


> My F350 KING RANCH tymusictymusic Next week Im piting BOSS V PLOW on it, i will post pic next week


Nice looking rig.Good luck with the new plow


----------



## IntelCrete

DIRISHMAN;2054780 said:


> Nice looking rig.Good luck with the new plow


Thanks a lot


----------



## Browny

Good looking JD!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

my 2011 f350 6.7!


----------



## awhip

Finally ready, ford still needs paint but i figured working on lights was more important today


----------



## drivewaydoctor

A few of the trucks and equipment.

Waiting on delivery of my Kubota RTV and will post that when she shows up.


----------



## Ty27

Got the plows out today,


----------



## fatboyNJ

awhip;2054877 said:


> Finally ready, ford still needs paint but i figured working on lights was more important today


More pics of that ram please


----------



## awhip

fatboyNJ;2055356 said:


> More pics of that ram please


----------



## fatboyNJ

She's a beauty. 5.7 or 6.4


----------



## fatboyNJ

Sorry will have to post mine from home


----------



## awhip

6.4, straight piped (loud!) and fun tires for the summer, it gets stock wheels with duratracs for the winter and im going to put the muffler back on. 
(I use imgur.com to upload pics from my phone, bblinked)


----------



## fatboyNJ

awhip;2055402 said:


> 6.4, straight piped (loud!) and fun tires for the summer, it gets stock wheels with duratracs for the winter and im going to put the muffler back on.
> (I use imgur.com to upload pics from my phone, bblinked)


I got the 6.4 in my 15, 3500. Have almost 9k on it and love the truck so far. can't wait to start pushing with the new snowex plow I got installed. Nice looking truck man


----------



## cutshortlandscaping

awhip;2055385 said:


>


nice i have to say thats Mt Sunapee in the background of the second one are you from that area


----------



## awhip

cutshortlandscaping;2055614 said:


> nice i have to say thats Mt Sunapee in the background of the second one are you from that area


 Haha good eye my friend sunapee native born and raised.


----------



## awhip

fatboyNJ;2055429 said:


> I got the 6.4 in my 15, 3500. Have almost 9k on it and love the truck so far. can't wait to start pushing with the new snowex plow I got installed. Nice looking truck man


 Thanks man lets see your snow fighter!


----------



## cutshortlandscaping

awhip;2055618 said:


> Haha good eye my friend sunapee native born and raised.


Nice my grandpa lives on the lake and it's my dream to move up there some day I go up to go boating and snow boarding all the time


----------



## vortec7622

Finally got a few pictures of my truck with the plow on it.


----------



## WIPensFan

vortec7622;2055769 said:


> Finally got a few pictures of my truck with the plow on it.


Great looking plow truck.


----------



## vortec7622

WIPensFan;2055772 said:


> Great looking plow truck.


Thanks. She's my baby. Not bad for my first truck. I almost hate to plow with it because it's so clean. 49,000 original miles on it.


----------



## awhip

vortec7622;2055794 said:


> Thanks. She's my baby. Not bad for my first truck. I almost hate to plow with it because it's so clean. 49,000 original miles on it.


That is a wicked clean looking setup that plow looks new!


----------



## vortec7622

awhip;2055797 said:


> That is a wicked clean looking setup that plow looks new!


Believe it or not that plow was installed on the truck when it was brand new, back in 2004! We bought the truck in Maine 3 years ago, and my grandfather gave it to me when I got my license because he'd rather see it go to me and see it taken care of instead of sell it to someone that would abuse it.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Spray it with some fluid film to keep it clean looking through winter. Nice rig.


----------



## IA Farmer

07PSDCREW;2055855 said:


> Spray it with some fluid film to keep it clean looking through winter. Nice rig.


How much fluid film does it take to cover a crew cab pickup?


----------



## Backwell

Here is my 2015, F250 with a 9ft 2 inch Boss V blade. 
Nitto trail grapplers, LED light bar to keep the lots bright.


----------



## 04hd

I really like how clean that front grill is. Notice it up close but a ways back and you wouldn't!!!!


----------



## BowTieDmax

2004 2500hd duramax/Allison ,2007 Lbz?6 speed allison,, f550 chassis , blizzard full size 8611. sorry no plow on for pic. !! actually its still De winterized still from summer!! Now its time to sell it. LOL


----------



## firelwn82

BowTieDmax;2056505 said:


> 2004 2500hd duramax/Allison ,2007 Lbz?6 speed allison,, f550 chassis , blizzard full size 8611. sorry no plow on for pic. !! actually its still De winterized still from summer!! Now its time to sell it. LOL


Another molested Ford disguised as a Chevy... Teasing of course.. What made you decide to put a 550 chassis under it? Wasn't that a crap load of work not to mention expensive? How is it titled or registered now?


----------



## BowTieDmax

firelwn82;2056722 said:


> Another molested Ford disguised as a Chevy... Teasing of course.. What made you decide to put a 550 chassis under it? Wasn't that a crap load of work not to mention expensive? How is it titled or registered now?


The work wasn't all that bad, and it's not like there are "special" parts needed for the truck to keep it going. I mean everything on the chassis just buy for a f550 ,, everything up just buy for the Chevy. It can go to any dealer for service and it's just a Chevy Duramax, even stock fm inner fenders. The only thing custom to this is the drive shafts. 
I built it cause I really needed a medium duty truck and the gm version was to big and the ford version is just under powered and in reliable.


----------



## superdutypsd

Here is my 2007 with 325k i will see if i can find picture with blade and spreader


----------



## superdutypsd

With blade


----------



## superdutypsd

New emblems i got the other day


----------



## miderbier

*2016 f-350*


----------



## jhall22guitar

miderbier;2060282 said:


>


You win Thumbs Up


----------



## 07PSDCREW

IA Farmer;2055892 said:


> How much fluid film does it take to cover a crew cab pickup?


I have a crew cab f350 short bed. I use 3/4 to a gallon being generous using the fluid film pro gun. If you use a knock off gun, you could use 1 and 3/4 gallon to cover a truck. The gun makes a difference.


----------



## firelwn82

07PSDCREW;2060338 said:


> I have a crew cab f350 short bed. I use 3/4 to a gallon.


What are you staying? Just underneath or inside the bed. Doubtfully spraying inside of the engine compartment and stuff right? I'm just being curious.


----------



## Mark13

BowTieDmax;2056730 said:


> The work wasn't all that bad, and it's not like there are "special" parts needed for the truck to keep it going. I mean everything on the chassis just buy for a f550 ,, everything up just buy for the Chevy. It can go to any dealer for service and it's just a Chevy Duramax, even stock fm inner fenders. The only thing custom to this is the drive shafts.
> I built it cause I really needed a medium duty truck and the gm version was to big and the ford version is just under powered and in reliable.


Is this the same truck you had posted a year or two ago on here or have you built several of these?


----------



## 07PSDCREW

firelwn82;2060343 said:


> What are you staying? Just underneath or inside the bed. Doubtfully spraying inside of the engine compartment and stuff right? I'm just being curious.


The whole underside front to back, inside the rockers, up into the rear cab corners and all inside behind taillights. Also do above rear wheel wells inside the inner skin of the bed. Open front doors and go in behind fenders too. Inside front wheel wells. Takes about an hour to do the truck. So worth it.


----------



## BowTieDmax

Mark13;2060453 said:


> Is this the same truck you had posted a year or two ago on here or have you built several of these?


Yes this is the same truck,


----------



## 2005STX

*fluid film*



07PSDCREW;2060614 said:


> The whole underside front to back, inside the rockers, up into the rear cab corners and all inside behind taillights. Also do above rear wheel wells inside the inner skin of the bed. Open front doors and go in behind fenders too. Inside front wheel wells. Takes about an hour to do the truck. So worth it.


stuff looks nice just ordered some for my truck Do you not power was your truck after every storm now?


----------



## m3klee

hooked everything up today to check it out and make sure i'm ready to roll when winter shows up here


----------



## snowblowerking

Well I have a truck with no plow but I am not old enough to drive so heres what I use during a storm. 2005 Toro Power Max 2 stage


----------



## 07PSDCREW

2005STX;2061804 said:


> stuff looks nice just ordered some for my truck Do you not power was your truck after every storm now?


I don't power wash... I usually wash with a hose inside my garage, or I hit the drive through car wash. The stuff will last all winter into spring. I do it every fall. The layers are starting to add up though.


----------



## CG Services

servicetruckman;1410401 said:


> Here a few pics guys what do you think


Beautiful truck. Did u have to modify the stock mount or adjust the plow to work with the lift kit?


----------



## Sawboy

The fleet.


----------



## SIPLOWGUY

Cool fleet!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sawboy;2064479 said:


> The fleet.


Excuse me kind sir, but some of ur fleet was left behind at my house.....

The dogs loved the floor mats.


----------



## Sawboy

Just the tail gate is my scrap. That other scrap is Denny's full blown rebuild. Besides, the tailgate will make a good chew toy for Max! He needs bigger toys. Not like my sway bar bushings and O2 sensor! LOL


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Thinking about a snowbear and tailgate spreader, thoughts?


----------



## LogansLawnCare

1olddogtwo;2064646 said:


> Thinking about a snowbear and tailgate spreader, thoughts?


Thoughts are that thing is one sexy looking BEAST!!


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo;2064646 said:


> Thinking about a snowbear and tailgate spreader, thoughts?


Probably could handle a little bigger plow and spreader....
I'm sure that's a real treat to put tires on......


----------



## jlee606

My 04 6.0 F-350 with boss poly plow


----------



## THORNTON

My 2500 and 3500 chevy plow trucks


----------



## cutshortlandscaping

THORNTON;2066297 said:


> My 2500 and 3500 chevy plow trucks


So you have two plow trucks and two sanders do you have a second guy who plows with you or are you solo for that too and what size is that plow


----------



## THORNTON

cutshortlandscaping;2066630 said:


> so you have two plow trucks and two sanders do you have a second guy who plows with you or are you solo for that too and what size is that plow


its just me but i service commercial customers and having your truck broke down is not an option so i have two complete set ups but the silver 2500 is the back up the spreader is smaller etc but will get the job done if need be , i want to put a sprayer on the 2500 and get another truck in the next couple years but we will see what happens.


----------



## MichiganMark

Some fantastic rigs posted up here. I appreciate reading the tips for keeping them looking/running good.

Here's mine....2nd year running primarily resi's here in SW MI.


----------



## inferno13xx

*The Fleet.*

More pictures to come! We're waiting on 4 new trucks to be delivered and a few new skid steer's.


----------



## inferno13xx

*Salt?!?*

Salt operations in full effect!


----------



## coloradopushr

inferno13xx;2067939 said:


> Salt operations in full effect!


Vehicle paint destruction in full effect .


----------



## Hywayman




----------



## OzarksL

http://imgur.com/7qb3UD4


----------



## BUFF

OzarksL;2068614 said:


> http://imgur.com/7qb3UD4


Is this it.....


----------



## OzarksL

BUFF;2068655 said:


> Is this it.....


Yea how do I do that from a phone


----------



## BUFF

OzarksL;2068659 said:


> Yea how do I do that from a phone


Hell if I know, I post pics from my laptop.
To old to learn and to old to care.... 

Blade looks new and nice.Thumbs Up


----------



## coloradopushr

Hywayman;2068611 said:


>


Looks nice is that a 1500 or 2500?


----------



## MXZ1983

coloradopushr;2068696 said:


> Looks nice is that a 1500 or 2500?


2500. 8 lug wheels.


----------



## ChevyStepside26

New to the site . 1996 Chevy k1500 with Sno-way 26 series wesport


----------



## ChevyStepside26

Truck with fresh bath and wax


----------



## MXZ1983

ChevyStepside26;2069713 said:


> Truck with fresh bath and wax


Truck looks good, had one very similar... you know your rear window visors are on backwards though right?


----------



## F250/XLS

Beautiful trucks,,,,,and set ups. As soon as i figure how to put pics with ipad i will.lolll


----------



## ChevyStepside26

MXZ1983;2069803 said:


> Truck looks good, had one very similar... you know your rear window visors are on backwards though right?


Haha I didn't realize until you told me. Well damn gotta go fix that


----------



## Showmestaterida

seen this picture on another post with all the skids and salt. Why have all this equipment getting salty? Crazy money there getting eaten up.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Let's go trash our new equipment in salt for no reason! GREAT idea.


----------



## WALKERS

New toy for the snow


----------



## BUFF

WALKERS;2071357 said:


> New toy for the snow


Nice........ but I have to ask why not a DXT?


----------



## WALKERS

1000 extra dollars. Lol


----------



## F250/XLS

Wife's truck.http://www.plowsite.com/picture.php?albumid=1521&picture


----------



## F250/XLS

Wife's truck.


----------



## F250/XLS

And mine 2016 got wings for the plow just not on it at the moment.


----------



## F250/XLS

Only ran a salt run ,,,, still waiting for snow.


----------



## F250/XLS

Another pic.


----------



## MXZ1983

F250/XLS;2072945 said:


> Another pic.


Is that an 8'6 or 9'6 xv2? F250 right?


----------



## F250/XLS

MXZ1983;2074485 said:


> Is that an 8'6 or 9'6 xv2? F250 right?


Its a 9.6 XV2 
Yes a F 250


----------



## BUFF

All you guys with new rigs are probably wishing for some this.........


----------



## WIPensFan

BUFF;2074774 said:


> All you guys with new rigs are probably wishing for some this.........


No new rig, but yeah...I want some that!


----------



## BUFF

WIPensFan;2074804 said:


> No new rig, but yeah...I want some that!


Older iron does just as well as new but without the payments.....Thumbs Up


----------



## SnoFarmer

no new truck.
and no, i dont want any.
I'm all pre pay resi ////seasonal.
No snow = more profit.

hows the clutch holding up?


----------



## WIPensFan

BUFF;2074807 said:


> Older iron does just as well as new but without the payments.....Thumbs Up


Agreed, and I do like your truck!

I still want a new one though


----------



## BUFF

SnoFarmer;2074830 said:


> no new truck.
> and no, i dont want any.
> I'm all pre pay resi ////seasonal.
> No snow = more profit.
> 
> hows the clutch holding up?


66k on the truck / clutch and it's still operating as it should.



WIPensFan;2074835 said:


> Agreed, and I do like your truck!
> 
> I still want a new one though


I have a '15 but don't plow with it


----------



## MXZ1983

BUFF;2074845 said:


> 66k on the truck / clutch and it's still operating as it should.
> 
> I have a '15 but don't plow with it


Is your boss a poly?


----------



## BUFF

MXZ1983;2074933 said:


> Is your boss a poly?


Steel, had a Meyer Straight Blade Poly before I put the DXT on. My take on it is as long as there steel on a plow rust will be a factor if you're running poly or SS.


----------



## dieseld

I like your flatbed BUFF. Did you make it or is it a brand name? Any better pics of it? Considering this route for my 2012 after one of my guys hit a light pole a month after I bought it.


----------



## BUFF

dieseld;2074994 said:


> I like your flatbed BUFF. Did you make it or is it a brand name? Any better pics of it? Considering this route for my 2012 after one of my guys hit a light pole a month after I bought it.


The bed is a Stillwater and I got it off of C-List for $500.00, the rear apron was damaged and I made a new one.


----------



## weareweird69

Still no snow here...

But the truck no longer sports a CAP lol










A nice low pro tonneau.


----------



## BUFF

weareweird69;2075492 said:


> Still no snow here...
> 
> But the truck no longer sports a CAP lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A nice low pro tonneau.


That's a great colorThumbs Up


----------



## Nealad

*2014 Boss DXT*

Mitsubishi Fuso FG140


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Nealad;2075836 said:


> Mitsubishi Fuso FG140


Cool lookin rig and set up


----------



## thenemomachine

Nealad;2075836 said:


> Mitsubishi Fuso FG140


Do you have more pics? Do you recommend it as a plow/tow truck? Looks like the set up I was thinking about for next year.


----------



## jimtz23

A small video plowing some snow we got on 11/21/2015. Please subscribe to my youtube. I will be adding more videos when we get more snow. And in summer time videos of our asphalt maintenance & landscape work.


----------



## Nealad

thenemomachine;2075863 said:


> Do you have more pics? Do you recommend it as a plow/tow truck? Looks like the set up I was thinking about for next year.


Boss V-DXT 9"2" with smart hitch.
The FG140 is a great truck for plowing. It has a short wheel base with a tight turning radius, clear forward vision, practically over the plow. Not as comfortable as a pickup though.


----------



## ripcurl2785

*Fg140*

I have run a Mitsubishi FG140 4x4 in the winter since 06. Mine has a boss 8'2" V plow with a buck switch and go hooklift system. Great plow truck. Rides rough as hell but will push anything and keep going. You talk about tough!!! For only having 150hp the 5 speed will let you get all the power you need. Truck is great on fuel as well.


----------



## ChevyStepside26

Got a little dusting last night. Only had to go do my one parking lot that was about it. 50's coming back this weekThumbs Up


----------



## F250/XLS

BUFF;2074774 said:


> All you guys with new rigs are probably wishing for some this.........


No all seasonal,,,


----------



## J.onathan

My first truck with a plow. Its a snowbear (start the flaming)

But for the couple driveways and a lot that I use it for it works great.

Custom light setup I made along with custom frame mounts.


----------



## F250/XLS

J.onathan;2078937 said:


> My first truck with a plow. Its a snowbear (start the flaming)
> 
> But for the couple driveways and a lot that I use it for it works great.
> 
> Custom light setup I made along with custom frame mounts.


Nice looking rig !!


----------



## Iceman26

J.onathan;2078937 said:


> My first truck with a plow. Its a snowbear (start the flaming)


I find that the users on this forum tend not to flame others. With that being said, if that plow set up works for you then who cares what we think. BTW, I like the looks of those tires.

Ice


----------



## J.onathan

Iceman26;2079044 said:


> I find that the users on this forum tend not to flame others. With that being said, if that plow set up works for you then who cares what we think. BTW, I like the looks of those tires.
> 
> Ice


Thanks for the positive feedback!

I was skeptical about the Nitto Trail Grapplers, but they're working great in the snow and ice.

We've got a few storms the last couple weeks and the Snowbears able to clean up nicely and even get stacks close to 6'-7'


----------



## readycut

*Just got this baby put on! HINIKER!!!!!!*

















[/attach][/attach]


----------



## BUFF

readycut;2079779 said:


> View attachment 148751
> 
> 
> View attachment 148752
> [/attach][/attach]


I didn't think it snowed that far south.


----------



## readycut

BUFF;2080031 said:


> I didn't think it snowed that far south.


We usually get 2 storms over the winter.


----------



## BUFF

readycut;2080125 said:


> We usually get 2 storms over the winter.


Probably not to much competition.


----------



## readycut

BUFF;2080159 said:


> Probably not to much competition.


nope not at all, and one of the bigger companies will often call for us to come help them out because they don't have enough plows to get all their work done.


----------



## Banksy

BUFF;2080031 said:


> I didn't think it snowed that far south.


It does but rarely anything decent. It's usually just enough to close schools and clear out bread shelves. A 1/4" can cause mass hysteria.

I'm also in Raleigh.

Did you get that Hiniker on 70 in Garner by chance, ready cut? The place that sells truck caps.


----------



## Banksy

BUFF;2080159 said:


> Probably not to much competition.


Nope. Most do a mediocre job, too. The company I drive for now (if I am available) does a good job because the owner is from New York.

I've seen the locals plowing and it's funny to watch. I saw a city truck windrowing to the middle before.


----------



## readycut

Banksy;2080426 said:


> Nope. Most do a mediocre job, too. The company I drive for now (if I am available) does a good job because the owner is from New York.
> 
> I've seen the locals plowing and it's funny to watch. I saw a city truck windrowing to the middle before.


That's funny.


----------



## readycut

Banksy;2080425 said:


> It does but rarely anything decent. It's usually just enough to close schools and clear out bread shelves. A 1/4" can cause mass hysteria.
> 
> I'm also in Raleigh.
> 
> Did you get that Hiniker on 70 in Garner by chance, ready cut? The place that sells truck caps.


Sup neighbor, yes I got it on 70, at Truck Outfitters.


----------



## readycut

readycut;2080432 said:


> Sup neighbor, yes I got it on 70, at Truck Outfitters.


I had a choice of getting the snowway 29r or a snowdogg but the Hiniker Dealer seamed to have the best dealer support and it was closed to our shop than the others.


----------



## Banksy

readycut;2080433 said:


> I had a choice of getting the snowway 29r or a snowdogg but the Hiniker Dealer seamed to have the best dealer support and it was closed to our shop than the others.


I would have chosen the Hiniker, too. Nice rig.

I used to live in an apartment off Lynn Rd years ago and the landscaping company sent in a skid steer after a snow storm. He made a freaking mess! How they could send a bill for what he did is beyond me.


----------



## GMC Driver

All ready to go. Had everything together, which is a rare occurence, so took some pics.


----------



## WIPensFan

GMC Driver;2081659 said:


> All ready to go. Had everything together, which is a rare occurence, so took some pics.


Very nice fleet of equipment! Are you having custom mounts made for the older Blizzards to go on the newer GMC's?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver;2081659 said:


> All ready to go. Had everything together, which is a rare occurence, so took some pics.


You've been holding oot on us Dave.........what's up with the cornbinder in the pic?

And it isn't Heyink grey.........


----------



## snocrete

GMC Driver;2081659 said:


> All ready to go. Had everything together, which is a rare occurence, so took some pics.


Nice fleet....Interesting bed on the big truck..?..


----------



## GMC Driver

WIPensFan;2081664 said:


> Very nice fleet of equipment! Are you having custom mounts made for the older Blizzards to go on the newer GMC's?


Yes, custom mounts.



Mark Oomkes;2081691 said:


> You've been holding oot on us Dave.........what's up with the cornbinder in the pic?
> 
> And it isn't Heyink grey.........


Picked up a late contract, involves speed calibration on salt spreading, enviromental reporting, etc.

Not grey - but it was the cleanest one to be had on short notice. Colour can be changed...



snocrete;2081705 said:


> Nice fleet....Interesting bed on the big truck..?..


Viking-Cives Pro-line 2 box - U shaped dump with conveyor bottom, cross conveyor over to spread spinner, runs on Bosch CS-440 controller.


----------



## dieseld

Is the 2015 a SRW flatbed dump? What brand of bed is it if so? Any better pictures of it? Everything looks great.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver;2081716 said:


> Yes, custom mounts.
> 
> Picked up a late contract, involves speed calibration on salt spreading, enviromental reporting, etc.
> 
> Not grey - but it was the cleanest one to be had on short notice. Colour can be changed...
> 
> Sweet...........congrats.........awesome looking truck.
> 
> Need an operator?
> 
> Viking-Cives Pro-line 2 box - U shaped dump with conveyor bottom, cross conveyor over to spread spinner, runs on Bosch CS-440 controller.


Have you been able to use it?

If so, what do you think aboot the hydro (real) spreader vs electric (wannabe)?


----------



## newlandscapes

what is that on the front of those two kubotas? looks like some type of quick attach for a plow?? if so what type and what size are those tractors?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Dave, are you using any of the inlaws Case' yet?

Or just orange?


----------



## Mr.Plow King

Finally got the truck ready for winter!


----------



## hbrady

Installed my Bilstein 5100's last week and now that we finally have snow in forecast I loaded up my counterweight yesterday. Ready to go, now hopefully the forecast will hold!


----------



## kolwnmstr

Mr.Plow King;2082004 said:


> Finally got the truck ready for winter!


Lifted or just blocks in the rear?


----------



## BDTRUX

*99 f250 7.3*

My rust free '99 f250 7.3 I purchased in Virgina this past April. It has approx. 180k miles, I added the 4" lift, 9' unimount, & few other things.


----------



## Mr.Plow King

kolwnmstr;2082212 said:


> Lifted or just blocks in the rear?


It has a 2 inch lift kit.


----------



## mercer_me

hbrady;2082182 said:


> Installed my Bilstein 5100's last week and now that we finally have snow in forecast I loaded up my counterweight yesterday. Ready to go, now hopefully the forecast will hold!


How do you like the 5100's? I really like the set I have on my Tundra. Sounds like Tuesday you'll be able to try out your new setup.


----------



## hbrady

Love them, ride is much better than stock. Tuesday is looking like a drive over it 2-3 inches now


----------



## cutshortlandscaping

hbrady;2082182 said:


> Installed my Bilstein 5100's last week and now that we finally have snow in forecast I loaded up my counterweight yesterday. Ready to go, now hopefully the forecast will hold!


Is that a short bed or long bed


----------



## hbrady

It's a short


----------



## spencers

fozzy;2035323 said:


> That is a slick setup for the snow blowers. You really should put the design up on here. It would help a bunch of guys out.


so this is a sweet setup. How do I get one of these? I'm not understanding how it mounts again. Could you make me one? How much? email [email protected]


----------



## GMC Driver

dieseld;2081731 said:


> Is the 2015 a SRW flatbed dump? What brand of bed is it if so? Any better pictures of it? Everything looks great.


It's an Eloquip, made here in Ontario. Full aluminum, with fold down sides. There are pictures on here somewhere of the ones we've had built before.



Mark Oomkes;2081732 said:


> Have you been able to use it?
> 
> If so, what do you think aboot the hydro (real) spreader vs electric (wannabe)?


First time today. It's pretty slick. But the electric ones will have to be around for a bit yet...



newlandscapes;2081745 said:


> what is that on the front of those two kubotas? looks like some type of quick attach for a plow?? if so what type and what size are those tractors?


They are Kubota L6060s. We bought them a few years back (I'm thinking this is their 3rd winter?) and no complaints at all. That model has become (so I'm told) Kubota's leading seller. They have HLA undermounts on them, and we run a push/pull box on them than can be quickly changed from pull (on 3PTH) to push (on the frame you see at the front of the tractor).



Mark Oomkes;2081775 said:


> Dave, are you using any of the inlaws Case' yet?
> 
> Or just orange?


When the FIL passed, the BILs decided they weren't in the snow business anymore. We now sub a green one, a 3yd loader, and put together the fleet of orange.

The Case' sleep inside all winter, with several coats of wax applied on an alternating schedule.


----------



## kolwnmstr

Ready for her second season


----------



## tdog206

After working on both trucks for months, I'm finally ready for the season. Bring on the snow!!


----------



## Avalanche 2500

*Pics of Snowdogg*

In November finally got my Snowdogg Snowplow HD75. Been on this site for a while now and finally get to share pictures see attachments.

2002 Avalanche 2500 HD
8.1 liter 496 cu. in.
w/snowplow prep
700 lbs rear ballast
4.10 rear gears
37 gallons gasser


----------



## Avalanche 2500

*Nice trucks*



tdog206;2084839 said:


> After working on both trucks for months, I'm finally ready for the season. Bring on the snow!!


Looks like you are ready for the season. I am in MA too we need to bring on the snow so that we can test our rides and get a push out of it.
Happy New Year !!!


----------



## tdog206

I'm ready to go, looks like you are too. Time to make some money. I hope this year is the same as last year. Happy New Year to you as well.


----------



## kolwnmstr

Avalanche 2500;2086298 said:


> In November finally got my Snowdogg Snowplow HD75. Been on this site for a while now and finally get to share pictures see attachments.
> 
> 2002 Avalanche 2500 HD
> 8.1 liter 496 cu. in.
> w/snowplow prep
> 700 lbs rear ballast
> 4.10 rear gears
> 37 gallons gasser


Good engine choice wesportwesport


----------



## jimtz23

Uploaded a video of us clearing a driveway. This is not our customer. They went on vacation for Christmas and it snowed. Well the snow froze and when the city plowed the street it had about 1 foot of frozen snow by the entrance. Our truck could not open that even with the V plow. I didnt wanted to do it by hand so we brought our skid. Got the job done in 5 mins and saved our backs .


----------



## xgiovannix12

jimtz23;2087346 said:


> Uploaded a video of us clearing a driveway. This is not our customer. They went on vacation for Christmas and it snowed. Well the snow froze and when the city plowed the street it had about 1 foot of frozen snow by the entrance. Our truck could not open that even with the V plow. I didnt wanted to do it by hand so we brought our skid. Got the job done in 5 mins and saved our backs .


video dont exist


----------



## jimtz23

xgiovannix12;2087358 said:


> video dont exist


----------



## jimtz23

Sorry i might have copied the url wrong. Hope this one works


----------



## Avalanche 2500

jimtz23;2087372 said:


> Sorry i might have copied the url wrong. Hope this one works


Nice job!! that's how to cut into almost concrete: drinkup:


----------



## JLsDmax




----------



## ShawcrossSR

2015 Chevy 2500 6.0L
8'6 Fisher Extreme V

http://i.imgur.com/WsSIVz5.jpg
[url...F.jpg
[ATTACH=full]149417._xfImport[/ATTACH]


----------



## cutshortlandscaping

here are our rigs my rig is the 2009 chevy pick up it is a 2500hd 6.0 it has a Fisher xls and 1.5 yard Fisher poly caster 








the second is a 1996 Chevy 3500 dump with a 6.5 Detroit Diesel it has a Fisher Xtreame v 8.5 I'm thinking of getting a set of wings for it 








I want to get a Cat 908 with a Kage in the next year

I'm also debating on possibly getting a second truck it would be between and chevy 1500 regular cab short bed may be a 7 foot aluminum rack body with a western 7.5 Pro Plow so i can try a different brand see how it is maybe a boss or a chevy 2500hd or 3500hd duramax with regular cab and 8 foot aluminum dumping rack body would put another fisher Xls on it


----------



## meyer22288

cutshortlandscaping;2097045 said:


> here are our rigs my rig is the 2009 chevy pick up it is a 2500hd 6.0 it has a Fisher xls and 1.5 yard Fisher poly caster
> View attachment 149664
> 
> 
> the second is a 1996 Chevy 3500 dump with a 6.5 Detroit Diesel it has a Fisher Xtreame v 8.5 I'm thinking of getting a set of wings for it
> View attachment 149665
> 
> 
> I want to get a Cat 908 with a Kage in the next year
> 
> I'm also debating on possibly getting a second truck it would be between and chevy 1500 regular cab short bed may be a 7 foot aluminum rack body with a western 7.5 Pro Plow so i can try a different brand see how it is maybe a boss or a chevy 2500hd or 3500hd duramax with regular cab and 8 foot aluminum dumping rack body would put another fisher Xls on it


Who ever installed the plow on that dump truck did a damn good job


----------



## DIRISHMAN

cutshortlandscaping;2097045 said:


> here are our rigs my rig is the 2009 chevy pick up it is a 2500hd 6.0 it has a Fisher xls and 1.5 yard Fisher poly caster
> View attachment 149664
> 
> 
> the second is a 1996 Chevy 3500 dump with a 6.5 Detroit Diesel it has a Fisher Xtreame v 8.5 I'm thinking of getting a set of wings for it
> View attachment 149665
> 
> 
> I want to get a Cat 908 with a Kage in the next year
> 
> I'm also debating on possibly getting a second truck it would be between and chevy 1500 regular cab short bed may be a 7 foot aluminum rack body with a western 7.5 Pro Plow so i can try a different brand see how it is maybe a boss or a chevy 2500hd or 3500hd duramax with regular cab and 8 foot aluminum dumping rack body would put another fisher Xls on it


Nice lookin dump.I drive one for somebody 2014 with a mvp3


----------



## cutshortlandscaping

meyer22288;2097576 said:


> Who ever installed the plow on that dump truck did a damn good job


Thank you a friend and I i nstalled it I isntall all my own plows be use the dealerships want like $600 - $700 to do it


----------



## antbarbato

Here's my 2012. Finally got everything done that I wanted to do. Just waiting on snow. The truck is leveled, but with the unimount conversion, it seems to really add some weight to the plow. I will be putting some bags of salt in the back. This is a Western Unimount plow.


----------



## pdreibels

Nealad;2075986 said:


> Boss V-DXT 9"2" with smart hitch.
> The FG140 is a great truck for plowing. It has a short wheel base with a tight turning radius, clear forward vision, practically over the plow. Not as comfortable as a pickup though.


Beautious! Wrong red plow tho...haha


----------



## cutshortlandscaping

meyer22288;2097576 said:


> Who ever installed the plow on that dump truck did a damn good job


well when it was installed it was done by me and some other guy some hooligan with the user name meyer22288 maybe you have heard of him


----------



## meyer22288

> well when it was installed it was done by me and some other guy some hooligan with the user name meyer22288 maybe you have heard of him


yea. I also heard their was some nonsense going on with a football during the install


----------



## ShawcrossSR

Hey guys, this is my first attempt at a video edit. Let me know what you think. Just some clips from January this year.


----------



## cutshortlandscaping

ShawcrossSR;2099229 said:


> Hey guys, this is my first attempt at a video edit. Let me know what you think. Just some clips from January this year.


nice i like that


----------



## ShawcrossSR

cutshortlandscaping;2099311 said:


> nice i like that


Thanks I still need to learn a lot about the editing and filming, thank you though.


----------



## kolwnmstr

ShawcrossSR;2099229 said:


> Hey guys, this is my first attempt at a video edit. Let me know what you think. Just some clips from January this year.


Not a bad job at all. Music is good too which a lot of guys don't think much about. They choose music they like instead of what works well with the video and can captivate the person watching. A song that doesn't work well makes the video just as boring as if someone didn't put music to it at all.

Your camera position choices are really good as well. Some guys just film everything from their dash lol.

I just bought a time lapse camera to film entire storms one some of our bigger lots.


----------



## ShawcrossSR

kolwnmstr;2099412 said:


> Not a bad job at all. Music is good too which a lot of guys don't think much about. They choose music they like instead of what works well with the video and can captivate the person watching. A song that doesn't work well makes the video just as boring as if someone didn't put music to it at all.
> 
> Your camera position choices are really good as well. Some guys just film everything from their dash lol.
> 
> I just bought a time lapse camera to film entire storms one some of our bigger lots.


Thanks! I want to do a time lapse down the road but not 100% sure how to yet. Lol


----------



## kolwnmstr

ShawcrossSR;2099417 said:


> Thanks! I want to do a time lapse down the road but not 100% sure how to yet. Lol


PM me if you need anything or want to know the camera I got. It was worth the money to have a dedicated camera for filming time lapse.


----------



## ShawcrossSR

kolwnmstr;2099422 said:


> PM me if you need anything or want to know the camera I got. It was worth the money to have a dedicated camera for filming time lapse.


Sounds good, I have a go pro hero 4 as of now...


----------



## Nascar24

*Out with the old and in with the new *

Before 


After


----------



## kolwnmstr

Nascar24;2100278 said:


> Before
> 
> After
> ]


Pretty sure you mean out with the new and in with the old lol


----------



## brenster

*North Carolina Ready*

well ... minus any salt ..and a brand new partially functional Snow Ex tailgate spreader .. I am ready in Raleigh for something ..


----------



## CAT 245ME

Nascar24;2100278 said:


> Before
> 
> 
> After


I was a die hard GM guy, then almost three years ago I purchased my first non GM vehicle, a rust free 99 Ram 2500 extended cab short bed gasser like your old truck. It's the best truck I've owned, searching for another one just like it.


----------



## Breadman

2002 Dakota Saranac Lake NY


----------



## flips87chevy

my fleet. 92 chevy 1500, 99 ford f450, 2015 Mahindra emax 22.


----------



## tdlanders

flips87chevy;2102157 said:


> View attachment 149915
> 
> 
> my fleet. 92 chevy 1500, 99 ford f450, 2015 Mahindra emax 22.


I think i might invest in a mini loader this year.


----------



## flips87chevy

tdlanders;2102668 said:


> I think i might invest in a mini loader this year.


I love this little tractor. My buddies gave me a lot of crap for buying such a small tractor. I gotta say it's a tough little unit. It's perfect for what I use it for.


----------



## NHCraigT

CAT 245ME;2100822 said:


> I was a die hard GM guy, then almost three years ago I purchased my first non GM vehicle, a rust free 99 Ram 2500 extended cab short bed gasser like your old truck. It's the best truck I've owned, searching for another one just like it.


Good luck to you, hopefully better than my experience:

I've had horrible experience with my 2001 dodge ram 2500. Gone thru the original engine at 100K miles and 3 transmissions (the first at 75K miles). I've put enough money to purchase 2 of them into the truck, since I bought it in 2005 with 37K on it. I still have it as a back-up truck. I guess I just got a lemon....

(I did the reverse and switched my primary truck to GM)


----------



## Flyboy77

1996 F350 4x4, 460V8, automatic, manual hubs, 8ft Western Pro Conventional with electronic Joystick, Western 1000 spreader, 89,xxx miles

Converted it from a pickup bed to flatbed. It's nice getting a pallet of salt loaded from the side and not having to drop the hitch mount spreader. Plus there's so much room walking around the pallets in the bed. So easy to work under the truck and easy to power wash frame now.

Think I need to weld me up a stepladder. Hopping up and over to toss salt bags got a little tougher as it got later into the 17 hour shift last event.

Since this baby is about 1200 lbs versus the factory box at about 200 lbs, ballast no longer required and traction was great!

Also dropped tanks while bed was off, changed fuel pumps ($134 ea, loving the older trucks cheap parts!), one new tank, painted the other one which was new last year, air needler to any rust flakes, primed and painted frame.

And added a very large tranny cooler over the summer, tranny stays much cooler now! Thanks for the tips fellas, should make this tranny last much longer!!


----------



## NightTrain

2006 F-350
6.0 Powerstroke
8Ft Fisher HD


----------



## hbrady

Picked him up last night, 2015 2500 SLT Crew Cab with 9'6'' Extreme V. I've decided he shall be hence forth known as GRONK because he's a beast.


----------



## Cornerstone PM

Nice looking truck


----------



## DIRISHMAN

hbrady;2103552 said:


> Picked him up last night, 2015 2500 SLT Crew Cab with 9'6'' Extreme V. I've decided he shall be hence forth known as GRONK because he's a beast.


Nice lookin ride have a 2014 in black with a 8.6 mvp


----------



## dieselss

DIRISHMAN;2104653 said:


> Nice lookin ride have a 2014 in black with a 8.6 mvp


And we have all since unfriended him b/c of it!

Bahahaha


----------



## hbrady

DIRISHMAN;2104653 said:


> Nice lookin ride have a 2014 in black with a 8.6 mvp


Nice! Looked long and hard to find this setup, these things seem to hold their value pretty well. Steps can't arrive soon enough, getting in this rig is a B*TCH.  See that garage behind it, going to try and park in there this weekend, near as I can tell I have 1'' of clearance.. maybe


----------



## 2005STX

hbrady;2103552 said:


> Picked him up last night, 2015 2500 SLT Crew Cab with 9'6'' Extreme V. I've decided he shall be hence forth known as GRONK because he's a beast.


Nice rig. IM a Ford guy but these newer Dodges look pretty sweet. One of these days I have to learn how to get pics on the site.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

2005STX;2104853 said:


> Nice rig. IM a Ford guy but these newer Dodges look pretty sweet.


Me to I was a ford guy but got a deal on mine so wtf.I still like the ford but not disappointed so far on the Ram.I git few friends whom even said they like Ram and would bought one but got deal on another Sweet lookin silver Chevy


----------



## SnoFarmer

I don't get it,
The only work (dirty) is Nascar's .

Buffy has ******.
Well here is blackie
(She's one of 3 trucks we run)


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SnoFarmer;2104871 said:


> I don't get it,
> The only work (dirty) is Nascar's .
> 
> Buffy has ******.
> Well here is blacley
> (She's one of 3 trucks we run)


Nice lookin.CC long bed?


----------



## SnoFarmer

DIRISHMAN;2104886 said:


> Nice lookin.CC long bed?


Thnx,

It has the rear, suicide doors,
They called it a quad cab back then
LBThumbs Up


----------



## BUFF

SnoFarmer;2104871 said:


> I don't get it,
> The only work (dirty) is Nascar's .
> 
> Buffy has ******.
> Well here is blackie
> (She's one of 3 trucks we run)


Looks like a Holstein with the snow on it or call it Angus .....:laughing::laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

BUFF;2104895 said:


> Looks like a Holstein with the snow on it or call it Angus .....:laughing::laughing:


Nice..you 2 boys play nice : )


----------



## SnoFarmer

BUFF;2104895 said:


> Looks like a Holstein with the snow on it or call it Angus .....:laughing::laughing:


Nice, I kind of like it.

Now I'll have to go break an other bottle of beer open on her hitch and 
Christen her the HMS "The Angus"

:laughing:


----------



## BUFF

DIRISHMAN;2104907 said:


> Nice..you 2 boys play nice : )


Play........ Naming a pickup is serious business, it has to be reflective of color and size. We name everything that burns fossil fuel.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

buff;2104967 said:


> play........ Naming a pickup is serious business, it has to be reflective of color and size. We name everything that burns fossil fuel.


snow fang...


----------



## hbrady

My buddy said Gronk may be a bad idea because he breaks often BUT down the stretch he was dependable. He's a beast in a silver helmet so it fits!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

hbrady;2104991 said:


> My buddy said Gronk may be a bad idea because he breaks often BUT down the stretch he was dependable. He's a beast in a silver helmet so it fits!


GRONK is cool just don't call it a Brady.cause it would deflate your tires


----------



## cutshortlandscaping

DIRISHMAN;2104996 said:


> GRONK is cool just don't call it a Brady.cause it would deflate your tires


Hahahaha that's is fantastic


----------



## hbrady

Oh dang, that hurt


----------



## BUFF

My last PSD 4dr CC was called Silver Bullet...... bet you can guess why....

My new one is called Kingsford, it's Charcoal in color. 

BTW what happened to Gronk in Denver on Sunday.......


----------



## DIRISHMAN

BUFF;2105014 said:


> My last PSD 4dr CC was called Silver Bullet...... bet you can guess why....
> 
> My new one is called Kingsford, it's Charcoal in color.
> 
> BTW what happened to Gronk in Denver on Sunday.......


Hahaha that's an Ouch....lol


----------



## hbrady

Gronk did his job but when QB in on his back the entire game... you know. D wins championships.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer;2104871 said:


> I don't get it,
> The only work (dirty) is Nascar's .
> 
> Buffy has ******.
> Well here is blackie
> (She's one of 3 trucks we run)


I think Buckwheat could have worked.


----------



## BUFF

How does a fruit seed that is related to rhubarb and sorrel have anything do to with a name of a pickup, does the pickup require a gluten free diet?


----------



## BUFF

hbrady;2105020 said:


> Gronk did his job but when QB in on his back the entire game... you know. D wins championships.


It's all good, I wish the Pats won and things would go back to "normal".....

Every time you turn around it's Donkey's propaganda on the news, radio and the public.


----------



## BUFF

DIRISHMAN;2105016 said:


> Hahaha that's an Ouch....lol


Oh Yeah........ :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;2105093 said:


> How does a fruit seed that is related to rhubarb and sorrel have anything do to with a name of a pickup, does the pickup require a gluten free diet?


Ok, how aboot Stymie?


----------



## BUFF

Ok.... So how does a rule in the game of golf play into a name of a pick up or it could be the other meaning which is "Prevent or Hinder Progress" which I can see since it's a Derge....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I have no idea.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2105118 said:


> I have no idea.


So your stymied........


----------



## hbrady

Golf.. Hummmm. My 2014 Silverado will hence forth be referred to as 'Mulligan'


----------



## BUFF

hbrady;2105127 said:


> Golf.. Hummmm. My 2014 Silverado will hence forth be referred to as 'Mulligan'


Very fitting for a GM......


----------



## hbrady

BUFF;2105131 said:


> Very fitting for a GM......


Amen..Post tax payer bailout ... I have no use for them. Even the guy who said 'don't pull in my driveway with a Dodge' spends most of his time b*thching about his GM. Faithful to the end. Give me a Ford or RAM any day. Ok... I'm going to bed, blast away


----------



## SnoFarmer

I knew a guy who had a spot light on his truck.
he'd always drive into the cabin with his lights off and the spot on.

we had been  heavily,
and here he comes in the road lights off spot light shinning and someone says,
Here comes Sammy.

so we called his truck sammy,

it took him awhile to get it.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

hbrady;2105127 said:


> Golf.. Hummmm. My 2014 Silverado will hence forth be referred to as 'Mulligan'


Thought it was a putter


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer;2105160 said:


> I knew a guy who had a spot light on his truck.
> he'd always drive into the cabin with his lights off and the spot on.
> 
> we had been  heavily,
> and here he comes in the road lights off spot light shinning and someone says,
> Here comes Sammy.
> 
> so we called his truck sammy,
> 
> it took him awhile to get it.


Lol........


----------



## kolwnmstr

Last weeks blizzard


----------



## DIRISHMAN

kolwnmstr;2108340 said:


> Last weeks blizzard


Nice lookin


----------



## kolwnmstr

DIRISHMAN;2108486 said:


> Nice lookin


Thanks man.

Snow covers all the blemishes haha. She's pretty rough in spots but still presents well.


----------



## mercer_me

The Rock Warrior after I got done plowing a driveway



My 2012 Tundra and 8' HD Fisher and my boss's 2011 2500HD and 9' HD2 Fisher



My new Magnum rack


----------



## BUFF

Saw this old school rig oot working in today storm.


----------



## SnowedNStaunton

Hello. Here's my snow truck. It's a 98 Diesel 2500 with an 8ft Poly Meyers that is old at dirt but works. I also have a complete spare pump assembly in parts storage... I partner with my family, pops has another Meyers on a powerstroke and my brother does the snow blowing... We need to hire a few shovelers next season as the list seems to grow every snow... Anyways here's my rig, hoping to get a brand new plow this summer. Thinking about the Fisher XLS.


----------



## BUFF

Here's one from today's fun......


----------



## mossman381

Finally got my truck done and the plow ready for the storm today.


----------



## cutshortlandscaping

mossman381;2109614 said:


> Finally got my truck done and the plow ready for the storm today.


Oh Ya that was a big restoration you did


----------



## Fps

*Super short GMC*

The dealer made this up for his showroom. Just what I wanted. Standard work truck, with "snow and tow" package. When you order both, they upgrade the whole suspension. I added 2" front lift kit and airbags to rear. As it sits, "with" 1,000 lbs. of ballast in bed. I fabricated retracting block sides to front snoway. Installed an adjustable down pressure value to plow (running 350 lbs down pressure). Modified "snowman" back plow with "adjustable manual" FLOAT. Also scraped the trip feature since it's not needed. FYI, took off block sides for Jersey Blizzard.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

BUFF;2108912 said:


> Saw this old school rig oot working in today storm.


Nice looking Buff old skool Toyota FJ with plow.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

BUFF;2109611 said:


> Here's one from today's fun......


Nice you guy s#!#%k we got crap by me


----------



## BUFF

DIRISHMAN;2109936 said:


> Nice looking Buff old skool Toyota FJ with plow.


It was a mid '50's Willy's Wagon, how many guys would piss and moan aboot manual steering, breaks, trans (without Hyd Clutch), vacuum wipers, chitty heat and a 4cylinder.......


----------



## BUFF

DIRISHMAN;2109940 said:


> Nice you guy s#!#%k we got crap by me


Got 14-16" over 2days, that was a 11-12" that came in overnight.


----------



## mossman381

BUFF;2110084 said:


> It was a mid '50's Willy's Wagon, how many guys would piss and moan aboot manual steering, breaks, trans (without Hyd Clutch), vacuum wipers, chitty heat and a 4cylinder.......


I think a cool project would be a Willys pickup with a 3.9 Cummins.


----------



## BUFF

mossman381;2110088 said:


> I think a cool project would be a Willys pickup with a 3.9 Cummins.


I caught a few minutes of a show called Diesel Brothers (only time I've seen it) about 2 wks ago and they have a Willys pickup they were going to do that to.


----------



## mossman381

BUFF;2110172 said:


> I caught a few minutes of a show called Diesel Brothers (only time I've seen it) about 2 wks ago and they have a Willys pickup they were going to do that to.


I saw that. I had the idea way before they built theirs  I just don't have the funds to make it happen


----------



## kfxgreenie

Decided after 2 years and a lot of reading and learning to finally register tonight, and throw the first post up. Don't worry folks, I'm not going in the business, plow strictly for our private use. Bought an old plow truck 2 years ago, upgraded this year. Have a small arsenal of snow tool's to use, but the truck works the best in most cases. 2016 Ram 2500 w/ Western Prodigy, Bobcat T750 Virnig V-Plow, and a 2032R Deere with Lorenz 530 blower. Yes folks after all the reading and love here for the Wideout, still went with a Prodigy. Why you ask? simplicity of repair is all, no real need to have a compact 8' foot plow and seldom need a straight 10'(yes there has been a few times it would have been nice, but I managed without for the 2 storms we've had since getting it. Less hydraulics more mechanical easier for the less informed to fix was the reasoning behind the Prodigy. Let me hear it now, how dumb I was.  Thumbs Up


----------



## cutshortlandscaping

kfxgreenie;2111512 said:


> Decided after 2 years and a lot of reading and learning to finally register tonight, and throw the first post up. Don't worry folks, I'm not going in the business, plow strictly for our private use. Bought an old plow truck 2 years ago, upgraded this year. Have a small arsenal of snow tool's to use, but the truck works the best in most cases. 2016 Ram 2500 w/ Western Prodigy, Bobcat T750 Virnig V-Plow, and a 2032R Deere with Lorenz 530 blower. Yes folks after all the reading and love here for the Wideout, still went with a Prodigy. Why you ask? simplicity of repair is all, no real need to have a compact 8' foot plow and seldom need a straight 10'(yes there has been a few times it would have been nice, but I managed without for the 2 storms we've had since getting it. Less hydraulics more mechanical easier for the less informed to fix was the reasoning behind the Prodigy. Let me hear it now, how dumb I was.  Thumbs Up


Nice setup im just wondering why you spent all that money for one drive or are you doing friends naghborgood and Rentals but I think the prodigy was a good choice the wide out is nice but you can't go wrong with the prodigy guys I know who have them love them


----------



## ultimate plow

Nice truck kfx, nice and simple. Nothing overboard. Good set of backup lights and a good 360 degree warning light. Nice plow too


----------



## WIPensFan

Fps;2109882 said:


> The dealer made this up for his showroom. Just what I wanted. Standard work truck, with "snow and tow" package. When you order both, they upgrade the whole suspension. I added 2" front lift kit and airbags to rear. As it sits, "with" 1,000 lbs. of ballast in bed. I fabricated retracting block sides to front snoway. Installed an adjustable down pressure value to plow (running 350 lbs down pressure). Modified "snowman" back plow with "adjustable manual" FLOAT. Also scraped the trip feature since it's not needed. FYI, took off block sides for Jersey Blizzard.


That is a cool little truck. And, a good looking setup on it.



kfxgreenie;2111512 said:


> Decided after 2 years and a lot of reading and learning to finally register tonight, and throw the first post up. Don't worry folks, I'm not going in the business, plow strictly for our private use. Bought an old plow truck 2 years ago, upgraded this year. Have a small arsenal of snow tool's to use, but the truck works the best in most cases. 2016 Ram 2500 w/ Western Prodigy, Bobcat T750 Virnig V-Plow, and a 2032R Deere with Lorenz 530 blower. Yes folks after all the reading and love here for the Wideout, still went with a Prodigy. Why you ask? simplicity of repair is all, no real need to have a compact 8' foot plow and seldom need a straight 10'(yes there has been a few times it would have been nice, but I managed without for the 2 storms we've had since getting it. Less hydraulics more mechanical easier for the less informed to fix was the reasoning behind the Prodigy. Let me hear it now, how dumb I was.  Thumbs Up


That is a nice truck! The fender flares and rims make that truck.Hate to say it but you should have went wideout, SnowEx 8611 or Boss V-DXT stainless.


----------



## serafii

my new to me 2015 f350 6.7





my 2007 new holland tn95da



this one an old picture. terrible quality


----------



## kfxgreenie

cutshortlandscaping;2111562 said:


> Nice setup im just wondering why you spent all that money for one drive or are you doing friends naghborgood and Rentals but I think the prodigy was a good choice the wide out is nice but you can't go wrong with the prodigy guys I know who have them love them


The truck has more uses than just a plow truck. Have a retail downtown business that we plow out, 4 parking stalls in front that move the city's windrow to the corner bump out and have our curb cleared, until they come around and remove the snow. Also plow the service alley in said business. A lot of work but the our customers appreciate it and can safely get in the door, which is the main focus. Also have a 1/2 mile drive 2000' is a shared drive and then 800' is private. The neighbors own the said 2000'+ road and maintain it but never know when they may plow it out and then have another 300' drive all with buildings to plow around. Then need a reliable "work" truck to haul our scrap metal from our business, and a general "farm" truck for our properties, and to move equipment. So can't say it was all spent on a dedicated plow truck. But I would see your point if it was.


----------



## Mark13

kfxgreenie;2111819 said:


> The truck has more uses than just a plow truck. Have a retail downtown business that we plow out, 4 parking stalls in front that move the city's windrow to the corner bump out and have our curb cleared, until they come around and remove the snow. Also plow the service alley in said business. A lot of work but the our customers appreciate it and can safely get in the door, which is the main focus. Also have a 1/2 mile drive 2000' is a shared drive and then 800' is private. The neighbors own the said 2000'+ road and maintain it but never know when they may plow it out and then have another 300' drive all with buildings to plow around. Then need a reliable "work" truck to haul our scrap metal from our business, and a general "farm" truck for our properties, and to move equipment. So can't say it was all spent on a dedicated plow truck. But I would see your point if it was.


That's a pretty slick setup you've got there. Where about in Wi are you?


----------



## kfxgreenie

Mark13;2111825 said:


> That's a pretty slick setup you've got there. Where about in Wi are you?


Western WI, Near the LaCrosse Area.


----------



## Mark13

kfxgreenie;2111839 said:


> Western WI, Near the LaCrosse Area.


10-4. That's a nice area up there, I just went through there a couple weeks ago.


----------



## 2005STX

My new rig


----------



## 04hd

Very very nice!! How do you like the virnig v plow?? Been thinking of one but none around


----------



## maxima

*2004 Silverado 2500 HD 6.0L w/Fisher XV2 8.5'*

Fisher 8.5' XV2 with flaps
4 Studded Hankook iPike LT 235/85-16
700 pounds tube sand between rear wheel wells and tailgate
Flush mount back up lights in bumper
Front and rear Timbrens


----------



## kfxgreenie

04hd;2113418 said:


> Very very nice!! How do you like the virnig v plow?? Been thinking of one but none around


It's a well built heavy peice of equipment. The hydraulics are a little different to get used to, maybe a little slower than one with a diverter. I've been thinking of selling it for 2 years. It hasn't been used to much, I've probably had it for 4 years used it maybe 8 times, and it hasn't been in the snow for at least 2 years. A bobcat CTL with factory tracks is like a pig on ice if your doing anything but pushing straight and yes it's a 2 speed. So if ya really want one I know where you can get one that's almost new stored inside heated garage.Thumbs Up


----------



## 2000chevy2500

2016 f350, 2016 8 1/2' western pro plus


----------



## coloradopushr

2000chevy2500;2117598 said:


> 2016 f350, 2016 8 1/2' western pro plus


Sweet looking rig ! I wish i could bring myself to hang a plow on a brand new rig.my trucks have to depreciate to 30 k first lol. I have a 2014 chevy 2500 diesel i cant wait to put a plow on in a couple years.


----------



## SnowedNStaunton

Got to push a little fluff around today, in the mountains of VA. Tried out this new shovel plow... I been missin' out... The trusty old Meyer never disappoints.


----------



## 2000chevy2500

coloradopushr;2117991 said:


> Sweet looking rig ! I wish i could bring myself to hang a plow on a brand new rig.my trucks have to depreciate to 30 k first lol. I have a 2014 chevy 2500 diesel i cant wait to put a plow on in a couple years.


thanks. I was leery about it too, but the truck so far handles it great. Havent gotten the chance to really do much with it yet though


----------



## BUFF

SnowedNStaunton;2118250 said:


> Got to push a little fluff around today, in the mountains of VA. Tried out this new shovel plow... I been missin' out... The trusty old Meyer never disappoints.


Looks to be aboot time for a new cutting edge on the trusty ole' Meyer.

Those shovel do [email protected]$$Thumbs Up


----------



## LapeerLandscape

coloradopushr;2117991 said:


> Sweet looking rig ! I wish i could bring myself to hang a plow on a brand new rig.my trucks have to depreciate to 30 k first lol. I have a 2014 chevy 2500 diesel i cant wait to put a plow on in a couple years.


Dont wait, we put a blizzard 8611 on a 2015 crew cab duramax denali. It handles it great.


----------



## TLSIMMONS

SnowedNStaunton;2118250 said:


> Got to push a little fluff around today, in the mountains of VA. Tried out this new shovel plow... I been missin' out... The trusty old Meyer never disappoints.


That looks like New Town Bakery.


----------



## SnowedNStaunton

It is. Howdy Neighbor.


----------



## TLSIMMONS

Just made my final salt run for the night and it is slick out there.


----------



## SnowedNStaunton

I haven't gotten into salting yet.. still small time. My biggest account is a golf course/HOA (14 houses) and roads. 2 trucks and a few 2 stage walk behind blowers. Simmons Landscape I would assume ? You have nice stuff 

Yes it is glazed over out there. Suppose to warm up overnight, hoping a parking deck I do doesn't turn into a Popsicle with this rain.


----------



## maxadventure

what I use for rural mountain driveways


----------



## TLSIMMONS

SnowedNStaunton;2118460 said:


> I haven't gotten into salting yet.. still small time. My biggest account is a golf course/HOA (14 houses) and roads. 2 trucks and a few 2 stage walk behind blowers. Simmons Landscape I would assume ? You have nice stuff
> 
> Yes it is glazed over out there. Suppose to warm up overnight, hoping a parking deck I do doesn't turn into a Popsicle with this rain.


Simmons landscape was my dads buisiness he's on the other side of town,I'm Simmons Home Improvements.I do mainly roadways.I have a couple accounts I use the Normand inverted blower on.Next year I will be pushing for V Dot


----------



## BUFF

maxadventure;2119928 said:


> what I use for rural mountain driveways


I saw a Willy's Wagon just like that pulling a trailer during our last storm.


----------



## maxadventure

BUFF;2120068 said:


> I saw a Willy's Wagon just like that pulling a trailer during our last storm.


yup, me an' my grasshopper with a PTO snowthrower. I can't figure the corner, was that Gunbarrel? I totally busted my plow A-frame the next day plowing up off of Lee Hill. I think I've got it all ready for the next dump plus invested in some new stuff.


----------



## BUFF

maxadventure;2120118 said:


> yup, me an' my grasshopper with a PTO snowthrower. I can't figure the corner, was that Gunbarrel? I totally busted my plow A-frame the next day plowing up off of Lee Hill. I think I've got it all ready for the next dump plus invested in some new stuff.


You were coming oot of Gunbarrel Greens on 2/1 and we got 10-12" that evening.

Cool old ride, I posted that pic in another thread: http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=2108858&postcount=12303


----------



## Armorseal

The '96 Dodge 2500 with 9ft meyers that I recently sold. And The '06 F-350 gas (dealer pic) I recently bought. Fisher mount, but no plow yet...


----------



## PremierSnowPlow

Picked this plow up for 1500$ with controller, traded the kid my 8' poly pro for it.


----------



## MXZ1983

PremierSnowPlow;2124705 said:


> Picked this plow up for 1500$ with controller, traded the kid my 8' poly pro for it.


Sounds like you made out pretty good! That an 8'6?


----------



## coloradopushr

PremierSnowPlow;2124705 said:


> Picked this plow up for 1500$ with controller, traded the kid my 8' poly pro for it.


Does the v plow wiring harness work with the str8 proplow wiring?


----------



## PremierSnowPlow

coloradopushr;2124865 said:


> Does the v plow wiring harness work with the str8 proplow wiring?


No, I had to short chain it to get it home and then installed the wiring I need once I got home.



MXZ1983;2124747 said:


> Sounds like you made out pretty good! That an 8'6?


It's an 8'6"


----------



## MattPenny

*2007 Chev 3500 Dually w/ dump box*

6L motor, built 4L80 trans, front & rear locker with upgraded axels


----------



## snoboss

*Snow fleet*

couple pics of my latest additions to the snow fleet


----------



## DIRISHMAN

snoboss;2134962 said:


> couple pics of my latest additions to the snow fleet
> View attachment 151450
> View attachment 151449


Good lookin set up ..what ya running on front of tractor HILA??


----------



## snoboss

hla snowwing


----------



## DIRISHMAN

snoboss;2135076 said:


> hla snowwing


Very nice st up.


----------



## CityGuy

snoboss;2134962 said:


> couple pics of my latest additions to the snow fleet
> View attachment 151450
> View attachment 151449


Nice looking Case.


----------



## LR3

snoboss;2134962 said:


> couple pics of my latest additions to the snow fleet
> View attachment 151450
> View attachment 151449


 Beautiful set up. What type of account do you use the Case for?


----------



## snoboss

banks, gas stations, electric coop, industrial lots ect. the snowing helps hog the snow to the pile.


----------



## thesnowman269

Picked up my new rig this past weekend. Owned by an older gentleman who passed away. Wife traded it it in on a new car. Came with a brand new western mvp3.


----------



## thelettuceman

SnowMan: Nice looking truck. How many miles, looks new !!!!


----------



## thesnowman269

thelettuceman;2145681 said:


> SnowMan: Nice looking truck. How many miles, looks new !!!!


It has 112,000mi on it. Came from Indiana. Very well kept. Few little cosmetic blemishes but nothing crazy for an 11yr old truck


----------



## ultimate plow

thesnowman269;2145679 said:


> Picked up my new rig this past weekend. Owned by an older gentleman who passed away. Wife traded it it in on a new car. Came with a brand new western mvp3.


purty truck!


----------



## hbrady

Summer Duty


----------



## SnoFarmer




----------



## CityGuy

SnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 158827


Now that's old school


----------



## Veterans




----------



## Mountaintime




----------



## Mountaintime




----------



## Wikywak

Here is a pic of my new rig. 3rd year plowing snow in the suburbs of Chicago.


----------



## Stanggt24

2013 Ford F-250


----------



## BRL1

Here's mine


----------



## BUFF

BRL1 said:


> Here's mine
> 
> View attachment 166690


Nice rig......except for the GM thing.....:laugh::laugh::laugh: :waving:


----------



## BRL1

BUFF said:


> Nice rig......except for the GM thing.....:laugh::laugh::laugh: :waving:


Lol pushes snow the same as any other


----------



## BUFF

BRL1 said:


> Lol pushes snow the same as any other


LOL....... ewe know me...... Ford pickups...Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## BRL1

BUFF said:


> LOL....... ewe know me...... Ford pickups...Thumbs UpThumbs Up


We're picking up a new one one tomorrow that might be a furd


----------



## BUFF

BRL1 said:


> We're picking up a new one one tomorrow that might be a furd


Finally.... common sense sets in....:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## hagenf1

12' plows bought from State Surplus for $50- 150 and conversions welded to fit tractor. Front angle blade run off rear remotes. Rear blade is used in fixed position. This setup allows wind rowing by not having to back up for each new pass. Not quite doubling your effici





















ency and profit. I have also learned to set blades on blocks not on ground during sleep down times so blades don't freeze to the ground. All we need is more snow.


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX

Well here ya go





  








Screenshot_2016-10-08-15-26-34 (2)




__
XxChevy-HDxX


__
Oct 15, 2016


----------



## flips87chevy

Image




__
flips87chevy


__
Oct 30, 2016




F250 8.5 fisherxv2





My 2016 F250 with a stainless XV2.. A slight upgrade from the 92 Chevy 1500 with a 7.5 straight blade I used the past couple years.


----------



## ceptorman

Just picked up this Boss Supeduty complete, it's like new....$2600 was a deal


----------



## BUFF

ceptorman said:


> Just picked up this Boss Supeduty complete, it's like new....$2600 was a deal
> View attachment 167172


Nice score


----------



## ceptorman

Thanks....it's not exactly what I wanted, but it was priced well.


----------



## BUFF

ceptorman said:


> Thanks....it's not exactly what I wanted, but it was priced well.


I would have picked it up for a backup plow......not that you'd need it...


----------



## MSsnowplowing

I call her the Silver Bullet, got the bed on yesterday and wiring her up over the weekend.
It's a 2001 F350 with the 7.3, it's got a 4 year old jasper engine in her and she runs smooth.


----------



## ceptorman

^Sweet^


----------



## Veterans

We are all set for our first full season on our own. We are booked with mostly commercial accounts and a few residential customers that we mow for. We are hoping for a smooth winter, but we all know how that goes!


----------



## ceptorman

Looks good....where do you plow?


----------



## johndeereman123




----------



## areoseek

1994 F250HD. 351 w/sfi. 96,000 miles of plowing.
My most un-killable truck. on the second tranny, and a new set of axles. 
paint job is a little rough, but hey.


----------



## ktfbgb

areoseek said:


> 1994 F250HD. 351 w/sfi. 96,000 miles of plowing.
> My most un-killable truck. on the second tranny, and a new set of axles.
> paint job is a little rough, but hey.
> View attachment 167611
> View attachment 167612


If it's reliable then who cares what it looks like.Thumbs Up


----------



## Veterans

ceptorman said:


> Looks good....where do you plow?


we plow in the Buffalo, NY area


----------



## S-205

Furd doing what it does best


----------



## aquinod

Just as we are about to have our first storm this year in upstate ny my 1ton power strokes front end leaf spring cracks so I'm stuck with my backup truck nothing special but will get the job Done will post pic of the 1ton when it comes back from repairs


----------



## aquinod

Here's the truck


----------



## Broncslefty7

Seems like a lot of guys are switching to chevy......

a lot of companies around here have switched as well. 

im guessing its the aluminum fords.


----------



## thesnowman269

Broncslefty7 said:


> Seems like a lot of guys are switching to chevy......
> 
> a lot of companies around here have switched as well.
> 
> im guessing its the aluminum fords.


I think that it is due to pricing


----------



## Philbilly2

no, just a better truck....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Philbilly2 said:


> no, just a better truck....


I agree. I did hear that in a couple years gm trucks will be aluminum also.


----------



## Broncslefty7

new chevys look nicer than new fords, but then again chevy only goes up 3500 and not 5500. and their small work vans suck.


----------



## 90plow

I think around here guys are going chevy because all the same guys (myself included) had 6.0 power strokes and are fed up with Ford.


----------



## Broncslefty7

theres a large lawn spraying company out here, they have like 15 new chevy 3500's. they are sharp trucks.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I think the GMC grill much better looking then the chevy.


----------



## Mark13

LapeerLandscape said:


> I think the GMC grill much better looking then the chevy.


I'm with you there. I'd have to take a newer GMC over a newer Chevy if optioned the same.


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark13 said:


> I'm with you there. I'd have to take a newer GMC over a newer Chevy if optioned the same.





LapeerLandscape said:


> I think the GMC grill much better looking then the chevy.


That's because they are professional grade


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Philbilly2 said:


> That's because they are professional grade


It makes them look more heavy duty. Now if they would just put a better set of tires on them.


----------



## Philbilly2

hey... stay on topic... don't send this down the tire thread toilet...


----------



## Broncslefty7

Alright back on topic. Here is some of our equipment.


----------



## 86 CJ

Some of our Stuff and Last years Spray Truck


----------



## Broncslefty7

Looks good, i may need to borrow some pics off your website...... lol.


----------



## SnoFarmer




----------



## BUFF




----------



## kampfitt

Love that Jeep!!


----------



## BUFF

kampfitt said:


> Love that Jeep!!


They're pretty cool, a buddy was into them and this FC pic is from a FC club he was in.
I see quite a few around in various configurations and condition


----------



## WIPensFan

Couple pics of new Ford. F250 Lariat 4x4 CC 6.2L Gas


----------



## 1olddogtwo

WIPensFan said:


> Couple pics of new Ford. F250 Lariat 4x4 CC 6.2L Gas
> View attachment 168836
> View attachment 168837


What.....You bought a Ford?

What the hell is wrong with you.....:weightlifter:

What's the details of your plans for her


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo said:


> What.....You bought a Ford?
> 
> What the hell is wrong with you.....:weightlifter:
> 
> What's the details of your plans for her


A direct lift plow......


----------



## WIPensFan

1olddogtwo said:


> What.....You bought a Ford?
> 
> What the hell is wrong with you.....:weightlifter:
> 
> What's the details of your plans for her


 The shame...
I really love the look of these new Fords, and I wanted the aluminum.
No plans for a plow, this is my DD and will tow my Bobcat for snow. That's what I use 90% of the time anyway. I've always wanted a green colored truck, but of course this year they didn't offer that color, so when they bring that back I may trade in. The other "main" reason for switching to Ford was to emulate you Olddog... Financially I just can't hang with you Platinum and King Ranch guys.


----------



## Bvdonellc

It's a work in progress! 2006 f250 5.4
Snow way 29r
Not quite my old 7.3 but it's actually really impressed me this season so far!


----------



## xgiovannix12




----------



## Dogplow Dodge

So weird seeing Gio's truck with that big yellow thingy on the front of it....:hammerhead:

The brick...


----------



## xgiovannix12

haha yeah its a change. Trip edge is taking a bit to get used to


----------



## cjames808

New Western Impact.

Just got her on today, after dealer gave us the wrong mount!

Storm tomorrow. Should tidy us up some time at a condo complex.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

cjames808 said:


> New Western Impact.
> 
> Just got her on today, after dealer gave us the wrong mount!
> 
> Storm tomorrow. Should tidy us up some time at a condo complex.
> 
> View attachment 168928


That is a cute little vehicle. If I had a kid. I'd buy one for him to just to play around in itThumbs Up

A real chick magnet


----------



## Onebadbowtie86

2004 2500hd with the factory plow prep package 6.0 with 4.10 gears. 90k miles but the body was a little beat up. New bumpers/fenders/ gm boxsides/ tail gate/new cab corners and rockers.







Earlier this summer:


----------



## Ty27

A few pics of our trucks and plows..
2005 Chevy 2500HD duramax with 8'2" VXT




  








IMG_2355




__
Ty27


__
Nov 16, 2016







2000 Chevy 2500 454 gas with blizzard speedwing




  








IMG_2425




__
Ty27


__
Dec 26, 2016











  








IMG_2426




__
Ty27


__
Dec 26, 2016







2003 dodge 3500 Cummins 5.9Lwith 9'2" VXT




  








IMG_0846




__
Ty27


__
Dec 26, 2016







Boss spreader(made by Monroe) restored last year




  








IMG_1200




__
Ty27


__
Dec 26, 2016







Fleet pic




  








IMG_2424




__
Ty27


__
Dec 26, 2016


----------



## THORNTON

THORNTON SERVICES LLC MORGANTOWN WV PLOW TRUCKS - 2011 2500 WITH LIQUID 300 GAL CACL2 SPRAYER - 2011 3500 WITH STAINLESS BULK SALTER


----------



## bridge builder

DIRISHMAN said:


> Me to I was a ford guy but got a deal on mine so wtf.I still like the ford but not disappointed so far on the Ram.I git few friends whom even said they like Ram and would bought one but got deal on another Sweet lookin silver Chevy


As a relative Newbie to this site I will hereby resolve beyond any question any Ford/Chevy/Dodge questions based on my 50 yrs. working in and out of trucks and three other local contractors who will remain anonymous:

#1- Decades with Ford- flips to Dodge and won't go back
#2- Decades with Ford fleet- flips to GM and won't go back
#3- Decades with Dodge- tries Ford and won't go back
#4- Decades with Ford fleet- tries Dodge, goes back to Ford

I hope this extensive research finally ALL your questions and best truck!


----------



## FredG

Just because your new to the site does not mean your wisdom is not good advice. It's your 50yrs in the industry that counts. Out of the big 3 a trucks a truck, If the sticker on comparable truck is cheaper on the Dodge than the ford and chevy I'm buying the dodge. Some dealers will give you one at invoice to move one. They will all perform the work intended for them.

Repairs are hit and miss on all of them.


----------



## bridge builder

FredG said:


> Just because your new to the site does not mean your wisdom is not good advice. It's your 50yrs in the industry that counts. Out of the big 3 a trucks a truck, If the sticker on comparable truck is cheaper on the Dodge than the ford and chevy I'm buying the dodge. Some dealers will give you one at invoice to move one. They will all perform the work intended for them.
> 
> Repairs are hit and miss on all of them.


----------



## bridge builder

Fred G.........You made my point and added one!


----------



## number1fan

Here's my set up for 2017.


----------



## bridge builder

FredG said:


> Just because your new to the site does not mean your wisdom is not good advice. It's your 50yrs in the industry that counts. Out of the big 3 a trucks a truck, If the sticker on comparable truck is cheaper on the Dodge than the ford and chevy I'm buying the dodge. Some dealers will give you one at invoice to move one. They will all perform the work intended for them.
> 
> Repairs are hit and miss on all of them.


BTW......Tom Bailey, sales manager at Jackie Jones Dodge in Hayesville, NC, will sell all Dodge trucks at Invoice. I have no affiliation with the dealership other than as a satisfied customer


----------



## FredG

bridge builder said:


> BTW......Tom Bailey, sales manager at Jackie Jones Dodge in Hayesville, NC, will sell all Dodge trucks at Invoice. I have no affiliation with the dealership other than as a satisfied customer


That's right, They still get 3% from the factory, Plus if there selling at invoice I would assume they are moving them, I bet they get a performance bonus for the amount of trucks sold. At invoice they are probably selling first extended they are factory warranties. If your financing there they make more money. In the business it's called a round deal. Yes I would be a happy customer too.


----------



## Hysert

16 with a 9.6V3 and our 11 which has a 11 foot WO...


----------



## FredG

Hysert said:


> 16 with a 9.6V3 and our 11 which has a 11 foot WO...
> 
> View attachment 170236
> 
> 
> View attachment 170237


Looks like a nice bunch of toys as my Wife would call them. lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 170326


Puuuuurrdy.......


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 170326


Seen et


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer said:


> Seen et


Figgered da posse shoold c et furst.


----------



## Mr.Markus

It's sideways on the road, must be freezing rain...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 170326


Foto shopped....... We all no the son doesn't shine in Michigun


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Foto shopped....... We all no the son doesn't shine in Michigun


That wuz the nuke going oof in Detoilet.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> Figgered da posse shoold c et furst.


:laugh:


----------



## Hysert

This is for trucks and plows!! Not tractors and plows??? Com on now..... lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hysert said:


> This is for trucks and plows!! Not tractors and plows??? Com on now..... lol


You sneak in your kubota, you have to expect to get Trumped...


----------



## DanByTheSea

99 ford f-150 Lariat 4X4 with 5.4L Triton
Plow is a hot water tank cut-up and mounted to a homemade hook-up system... plow is all-terrain and for personal use only







View media item 8480


----------



## grnleafgrnscape




----------



## Avalanche 2500

grnleafgrnscape said:


> View attachment 170672


Welcome to the P/S, Good Pics. Nice fleet!! lowblue:


----------



## Oconn709

Here are my 2 trucks 2009 Silverado 2500 Duamax with Meyer V plow and home made rear plow and a 1999 Suburban with a Meyer Minuteman 2


----------



## timber01

New set up on added truck


----------



## Gibson431

Here is my set up first year in business. This was taken at the beginning of the year. Also added another truck with a new boss plow and selling the two that don't have boss plows on them. To many different parts to have on hand and I put the led lights on front and back of all of them like the picture


----------



## CAT 245ME

My 2003 2500HD SLT & 8'2 with wings. Truck body and frame solid, about 165,000 miles on it (265 km's). 2" leveling kit up front with 2" blocks in the rear, tires 285/75/16


----------



## BUFF

CAT 245ME said:


> View attachment 172085
> 
> My 2003 2500HD SLT & 8'2 with wings. Truck body and frame solid, about 165,000 miles on it (265 km's). 2" leveling kit up front with 2" blocks in the rear, tires 285/75/16


Looks good sitting a up little, GM's are to low to the ground IMO....

What does it have for a motor?


----------



## CAT 245ME

BUFF said:


> Looks good sitting a up little, GM's are to low to the ground IMO....
> 
> What does it have for a motor?


6 liter, reliable old engines. The plow on that truck is now 9 years old, original cutting edges. I purchased the plow when it was 5 years old (no wings) from a fella that only used it on his own drive, it was as tight as a new one. I paid $1500 for it in the fall of the year. Put wings on it after I got it, never an issue with it.


----------



## BUFF

CAT 245ME said:


> 6 liter, reliable old engines. The plow on that truck is now 9 years old, original cutting edges. I purchased the plow when it was 5 years old (no wings) from a fella that only used it on his own drive, it was as tight as a new one. I paid $1500 for it in the fall of the year. Put wings on it after I got it, never an issue with it.


the plow was a nice score


----------



## Defcon 5

........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> ........
> 
> View attachment 172096


What part of _*YOUR*_ truck do you not understand?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> What part of _*YOUR*_ truck do you not understand?


 The part where his daughter didn't read et to him....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> What part of _*YOUR*_ truck do you not understand?


You know he cant read, he just looks at the pictures.


----------



## Jewell1386

Just a little Ford, Western convention going on


----------



## creekviewlawns

Fisher v plow line up!


----------



## plows&tattoos

My daughter cleaning the B-81 in exchange for driving lessons on all the B Models.


----------



## BUFF

plows&tattoos said:


> View attachment 173083
> My daughter cleaning the B-81 in exchange for driving lessons on all the B Models.


When she's done there send her ootwest, she can detail my vehicles too.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> What part of _*YOUR*_ truck do you not understand?


----------



## Defcon 5




----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 173100


Maybe this could be the cause of your obstruction....


----------



## FredG

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 173100


Wheres the jagoff lighting?


----------



## superdutypsd

New for the 17-18 plow season hope it's a good one here in eastern PA and MD


----------



## Nick B

Just got the new rig setup!!!


----------



## JustJeff

That's a hell of a setup! Might want to consider swapping out your tires though.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Nick B said:


> Just got the new rig setup!!!
> 
> View attachment 173781


Me Rikey ! Thumbs Up


----------



## Hardware 2




----------



## fatheadon1




----------



## Broncslefty7

^^Thats a nice set up sir.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

fatheadon1 said:


> View attachment 173785
> View attachment 173786
> View attachment 173787
> View attachment 173785
> View attachment 173786
> View attachment 173785
> View attachment 173786


What hooklift do you have?

Nice looking truck.


----------



## FredG

fatheadon1 said:


> View attachment 173785
> View attachment 173786
> View attachment 173787
> View attachment 173785
> View attachment 173786
> View attachment 173785
> View attachment 173786


Very nice useful piece.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> What hooklift do you have?
> 
> Nice looking truck.


Different from anything I have seen. It looks like the end of the cylinder slides on the lift frame.


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## Nick B

That thing is sweet. I bet you can move a lot of snow with that thing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## Mark Oomkes

Added to my Deere fleet this year. I have more Deere's than trucks now.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Now your just showing off and making me jealous.


----------



## Broncslefty7

i cant find enough work for loaders..... very annoying.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Now your just showing off and making me jealous.


Ryan passed oot...and not from bourbon for a change.


----------



## JustJeff

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 173796
> 
> Added to my Deere fleet this year. I have more Deere's than trucks now.


Is that the one that you came to my neck of the woods to get?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

That's that's the one from Wisconsin yes.


----------



## JustJeff

Those are some nice additions to your fleet.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Thanks...the 244k is eliminating one huge stressor.

The 544 worries me a bit because it's used, but it's a huge improvement over my old loader.


----------



## Nick B

My first snow pusher. Going to add a pay loader to the fleet this year. Should move some snow.


----------



## Maclawnco

Nick B said:


> My first snow pusher. Going to add a pay loader to the fleet this year. Should move some snow.
> 
> View attachment 173802


You're using a rubber?


----------



## Nick B

That's what they recommend I've never ran a big pusher before what do most people run? I'm open to advice?


----------



## Aerospace Eng

I have a rubber edge, but as far as I can tell, most people here run steel. Rubber won't scrape. 

Rubber works fine for me, as I never have hardpack to deal with. 

Why did they recommend rubber, and why folding?


----------



## Nick B

To meet city code I went with the foldable one to take it on the roads. That's what they said they sell the most of in this area.


----------



## timsjeep

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 173794


Which MP did you end up getting? Sorry if I missed this somewhere else. I love that machine and plow!!! Wish I had two


----------



## Mark Oomkes

timsjeep said:


> Which MP did you end up getting? Sorry if I missed this somewhere else. I love that machine and plow!!! Wish I had two


I went with the 9-15, I was a bit concerned about who I would have running it, otherwise I would have gone with the 10-16.


----------



## Defcon 5

Maclawnco said:


> You're using a rubber?


I have used Rubbers since High School...Gotten me out of a lot of jambs


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 173795


Literally and Epic ally Impressive.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 173795


When you going to finish setting that bad boy up?


----------



## western w/lml

Nick B said:


> Just got the new rig setup!!!
> 
> View attachment 173781


What type of cutting edges you got there?


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 173794


Looks a touch shy on the jagoff lites....


----------



## timsjeep

Mark Oomkes said:


> I went with the 9-15, I was a bit concerned about who I would have running it, otherwise I would have gone with the 10-16.


Looks great. I think you are going to be very happy. I love the 244k, makes me a little jealous. Haha. Great set up, congratulations.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Philbilly2 said:


> Looks a touch shy on the jagoff lites....


I don't understand why skidsteers and loaders like this don't come with LEDs...makes no sense.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> I don't understand why skidsteers and loaders like this don't come with LEDs...makes no sense.


I would say most of the time they are used in the summer during the daytime.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> I would say most of the time they are used in the summer during the daytime.


I'll give it a shot and let you know how it works.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'll give it a shot and let you know how it works.


In the last few weeks how often have you used the lights???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> In the last few weeks how often have you used the lights???


It was just delivered yesterday so....NEVER.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Sure...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I don't understand why skidsteers and loaders like this don't come with LEDs...makes no sense.


That must be Very upsetting to you...But, it gives you an opportunity to go down to the local Jagoof light store and hang out with all the Jagoofs


----------



## F250/XLS

View attachment 173809


----------



## F250/XLS




----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> That must be Very upsetting to you...But, it gives you an opportunity to go down to the local Jagoof light store and hang out with all the Jagoofs


Mind your own bobber...


----------



## ktfbgb

Mark Oomkes said:


> Mind your own bobber...


Hey man I'm with you. I added some and now it's addicting. Being able to see like that with the white light, you never want to turn them off. And when you do turn them off you cat see carp.


----------



## Defcon 5

ktfbgb said:


> Hey man I'm with you. I added some and now it's addicting. Being able to see like that with the white light, you never want to turn them off. And when you do turn them off you cat see carp.


That's usually the case with any light...When it is dark you turn them on so you can see "Crap"


----------



## Defcon 5

F250/XLS said:


> View attachment 173811


Very Nice....


----------



## ktfbgb

Defcon 5 said:


> That's usually the case with any light...When it is dark you turn them on so you can see "Crap"


Thanks for "clearing" that up. You know what I mean.

Ok how about this way. I prefer the 5000k light vs the yellow 3000k of halogen. I can see much better. Lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> That's usually the case with any light...When it is dark you turn them on so you can see "Crap"


Mind your own bobber....


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Mind your own bobber....


Understood


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Understood


Fine


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

Part of the fleet that I maintain, JD 7210R and a 8245R. Trying out the Alliance muliti purpose tires on the front for the first time this winter. Can't remember pusher details but could be HLA SnowWing.


----------



## DeVries

Wow those blades look tiny on those units.


----------



## Broncslefty7

Yeah they do.


----------



## yamahatim




----------



## extremepusher

Got the truck back from upfitters Tuesday , now need to get my jagoff lights on it..


----------



## Polyplow3

Let's see if I can post a few.


----------



## RPackerII

Couple in action and one sitting around not making money.


----------



## hdsnowplowing

08 Chevy 2500 Hd Boss Dxt 9'2


----------



## BUFF

hdsnowplowing said:


> View attachment 175639
> 
> 08 Chevy 2500 Hd Boss Ext 9'2


So you like silver eh.......:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Broncslefty7

03 international 4300 with 10' V and 759 gal spray system. Newest edition to our fleet


----------



## BUFF

Broncslefty7 said:


> 03 international 4300 with 10' V and 759 gal spray system. Newest edition to our fleet
> 
> View attachment 175640
> 
> 
> View attachment 175641


Seems a fair number of guys are going with that plow/truck combo, liquid or VBox are a toss of a coin.
Nice rig.Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> So you like silver eh.......:laugh::laugh:


Looks gray/grey to me...


----------



## Broncslefty7

Thanks buff, I don’t really have anywhere to store salt, so liquid was the way to go for me, we still keep a vbox or two full of salt just in case, I just have no where to store bulk.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Looks gray/grey to me...


You're kolor blind....... You can't see white spots on a deer.....


----------



## EWSplow

I think you're all color blind. That plow is clearly red.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> I think you're all color blind. That plow is clearly red.


Mind your own bobber.......:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## xgiovannix12




----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> You're kolor blind....... You can't see white spots on a deer.....


Shirley can...


----------



## Broncslefty7

Anyone ride up in NH on the ride the wilds system??


----------



## bjwlawncare

hdsnowplowing said:


> View attachment 175639
> 
> 08 Chevy 2500 Hd Boss Dxt 9'2


that's a wide plow for a single rear wheel isn't it?

can you travel with the wings in? I have a boss 9.2 V on a ram 3500 drw and the wings back are only 4 inches off the ground.


----------



## BUFF

Broncslefty7 said:


> Anyone ride up in NH on the ride the wilds system??
> 
> View attachment 175649


It's a little far to drive for a weekend trip.....


----------



## BUFF

xgiovannix12 said:


>


She just keeps going and going............


----------



## xgiovannix12

yes s


BUFF said:


> She just keeps going and going............


 yes sir


----------



## Philbilly2

bjwlawncare said:


> that's a wide plow for a single rear wheel isn't it?
> 
> can you travel with the wings in? I have a boss 9.2 V on a ram 3500 drw and the wings back are only 4 inches off the ground.


Why would it be to wide?


----------



## MXZ1983

Philbilly2 said:


> Why would it be to wide?


Agree, that's the only size BOSS we will run on 3/4 ton trucks. Dad has 3 and grandpa has 4. All 9'2 and all 3/4 ton. 4 dodge and 3 Chevy.

I run an 8'6" western with wings on an f250 with no issues.


----------



## cjames808




----------



## bjwlawncare

MXZ1983 said:


> Agree, that's the only size BOSS we will run on 3/4 ton trucks. Dad has 3 and grandpa has 4. All 9'2 and all 3/4 ton. 4 dodge and 3 Chevy.
> 
> I run an 8'6" western with wings on an f250 with no issues.


Maybe it's the Boss dealer in my area. They put the 8.2 V on single rear wheel 3/4 and 1 ton trucks. They put the 9.2 V on 1 ton DRW.

Can you guys drive a Boss DXT with the wings pulled back and not bottom out? I have to have mine extended up and out UNLESS I add the front end leaf spring helpers.


----------



## MXZ1983

bjwlawncare said:


> Maybe it's the Boss dealer in my area. They put the 8.2 V on single rear wheel 3/4 and 1 ton trucks. They put the 9.2 V on 1 ton DRW.
> 
> Can you guys drive a Boss DXT with the wings pulled back and not bottom out? I have to have mine extended up and out UNLESS I add the front end leaf spring helpers.


Yes we can, but it's also important to have the proper amount of ballast behind the rear axle. In my f250 I have a 650 lb concrete block against the tailgate. It makes it much easier to carry the plow in full V down the road.


----------



## dieseld

bjwlawncare said:


> that's a wide plow for a single rear wheel isn't it?
> 
> can you travel with the wings in? I have a boss 9.2 V on a ram 3500 drw and the wings back are only 4 inches off the ground.


Why would you drive with the wings back? Bump them forward to travel.


----------



## C.green

Older picture of my trucks. White f250 now has a Western. I couldn't deal with the meyer it came with.


----------



## bjwlawncare

dieseld said:


> Why would you drive with the wings back? Bump them forward to travel.


It makes the width smaller. Easier to get by tight streets and what not.

Like I said I do have them up and out some to travel.


----------



## snow man 0311

15 Chevy high country SS boss DXT and VBX 6500 spreader


----------



## Broncslefty7

what do you guys think of the 2019 silverado?


----------



## Philbilly2

Broncslefty7 said:


> what do you guys think of the 2019 silverado?


I think it is one better than the 2018 silverado...


----------



## Philbilly2

Broncslefty7 said:


> what do you guys think of the 2019 silverado?


The better question is why is the 2019 even a thing yet when we are not event done with 2017?????


----------



## Ajlawn1

It looks like a Ferd....


----------



## Broncslefty7

Yeah it does haha


----------



## DakotaDarron

its been a while, always kept tabs on the page. had the 96- 250 , off loaded that a couple seasons ago and then this week picked up the Curtis Sno pro for a steal. cheers.


----------



## hdsnowplowing

Loving the Dxt Still haven't used yet hopefully blizzard hits this upcoming weekend


----------



## scottr

Looks like that Boss made short work of clearing and bucking up that burn pile


----------



## fhafer

1987 Ford F-250..old school.


----------



## S-205

2003, 7.3 4r100 SCLB 8' pro plus with wings 285/75r16, 4" turbo back, 6647 filter mod


----------



## jonniesmooth

My '85 3/4 ton with new SnowEx plow and my '87 1 ton with the new 1075 spreader


----------



## icebreaker




----------



## fhafer

Feb 2014 167.1




__
fhafer


__
Feb 21, 2014












  








Feb 2014 169.1




__
fhafer


__
Feb 21, 2014








This truck is ugly as sin, but it makes more money than a two-bit ***** working on Nickel Night.


----------



## jonniesmooth

Upgraded our '99 Yukon (Cornelius) to an '02 XL (Cornelius II)
50,000 less miles, 3 years newer, 8.1 vs 5.7 and the Allison auto, very good condition, kinda rusty, but it doesn't show (yet). New front fenders are cheap.


----------



## jonniesmooth

View attachment 176318
View attachment 176319
Upgraded our '99 Yukon (Cornelius) to an '02 XL (Cornelius II)
50,000 less miles, 3 years newer, 8.1 vs 5.7 and the Allison auto, very good condition, kinda rusty, but it doesn't show (yet). New front fenders are cheap.


----------



## jonniesmooth

View attachment 176318
View attachment 176319
Upgraded our '99 Yukon (Cornelius) to an '02 XL (Cornelius II)
50,000 less miles, 3 years newer, 8.1 vs 5.7 and the Allison auto, very good condition, kinda rusty, but it doesn't show (yet). New front fenders are cheap.


----------



## number1fan




----------



## Schooz13165

2013 F-150


----------



## DakotaDarron

Small time operation, but for what i'm doing I couldn't ask for a better set up.


----------



## Schooz13165

DakotaDarron said:


> Small time operation, but for what i'm doing I couldn't ask for a better set up.
> View attachment 176717


Same setup as me. Mine is a Ford but same exact blower. Awesome little blower at that!


----------



## MichiganMark

Added to my small fleet this week. Got my new employee trained thru December and have been plowing with my back-up rig since. Need to leave that back-up rig for back-up use!

Picked up an F250 XLT SD, put a SnowEx ProPlow 8100 and a 14 foot Ebling on the rear. Won't surprise me if we don't see snow for the rest of the season now! LOL

[URL=http://s1261.photobucket.com/user/mspore/media/Ford%205_zpsz8nff4l2.jpg.html]







[/URL][/IMG] [URL=http://s1261.photobucket.com/user/mspore/media/Ford%207_zps2aeaepy7.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s1261.photobucket.com/user/mspore/media/Ford%204_zpshgkie4mc.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s1261.photobucket.com/user/mspore/media/Ford%203_zpswtvg35lz.jpg.html]


----------



## BUFF

MichiganMark said:


> Added to my small fleet this week. Got my new employee trained thru December and have been plowing with my back-up rig since. Need to leave that back-up rig for back-up use!
> 
> Picked up an F250 XLT SD, put a SnowEx ProPlow 8100 and a 14 foot Ebling on the rear. Won't surprise me if we don't see snow for the rest of the season now! LOL
> 
> [URL='http://s1261.photobucket.com/user/mspore/media/Ford%205_zpsz8nff4l2.jpg.html']
> [/IMG] [URL='http://s1261.photobucket.com/user/mspore/media/Ford%207_zps2aeaepy7.jpg.html']
> 
> [URL='http://[URL=http://s1261.photobucket.com/user/mspore/media/Ford%204_zpshgkie4mc.jpg.html][IMG]http://i1261.photobucket.com/albums/ii590/mspore/Ford%204_zpshgkie4mc.jpg[/IMG][/URL]'][URL='http://s1261.photobucket.com/user/mspore/media/Ford%204_zpshgkie4mc.jpg.html']
> 
> [URL='http://[URL=http://s1261.photobucket.com/user/mspore/media/Ford%203_zpswtvg35lz.jpg.html][IMG]http://i1261.photobucket.com/albums/ii590/mspore/Ford%203_zpswtvg35lz.jpg[/IMG][/URL]'][URL='http://s1261.photobucket.com/user/mspore/media/Ford%203_zpswtvg35lz.jpg.html']


[URL='http://[URL=http://s1261.photobucket.com/user/mspore/media/Ford%204_zpshgkie4mc.jpg.html][IMG]http://i1261.photobucket.com/albums/ii590/mspore/Ford%204_zpshgkie4mc.jpg[/IMG][/URL]'][URL='http://[URL=http://s1261.photobucket.com/user/mspore/media/Ford%203_zpswtvg35lz.jpg.html][IMG]http://i1261.photobucket.com/albums/ii590/mspore/Ford%203_zpswtvg35lz.jpg[/IMG][/URL]']
Nice setup.Thumbs Up[/URL][/URL][/URL]


----------



## jonniesmooth

MichiganMark said:


> Added to my small fleet this week. Got my new employee trained thru December and have been plowing with my back-up rig since. Need to leave that back-up rig for back-up use!
> 
> Picked up an F250 XLT SD, put a SnowEx ProPlow 8100 and a 14 foot Ebling on the rear. Won't surprise me if we don't see snow for the rest of the season now! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


I'd like to pick up an 8100 next year to replace my Meyer poly pro.
Nice set up!


----------



## Philbilly2

number1fan said:


> View attachment 176409
> View attachment 176408


Dang...

Your truck looks awfully similar to mine...


----------



## MXZ1983

@Philbilly2 is that an IH 454 in the corner?


----------



## Philbilly2

MXZ1983 said:


> @Philbilly2 is that an IH 454 in the corner?


Negitive, 560


----------



## BUFF

MXZ1983 said:


> @Philbilly2 is that an IH 454 in the corner?


I'm more interested in the wall hanging in the second pic.....


----------



## Philbilly2

You and Pat are all about the jingle jugs...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Philbilly2 said:


> You and Pat are all about the jingle jugs...


Scary to see the box of Kleenex below them....


----------



## John_DeereGreen

BUFF said:


> I'm more interested in the wall hanging in the second pic.....


You've got the eyes for 'em don't ya?


----------



## BUFF

Philbilly2 said:


> You and Pat are all about the jingle jugs...


Just observant........
And a believer in the "Bundy Credo".....


----------



## BUFF

John_DeereGreen said:


> You've got the eyes for 'em don't ya?


They are eye level.......... for me


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> Just observant........
> And a believer in the "Bundy Credo".....


And Al's magazine of choice was called....?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

BUFF said:


> They are eye level.......... for me


Yeah, but you need an oxygen mask to walk around at any altitude above sea level.


----------



## MXZ1983

What’s the plan with the 560? I just put a new head and head gaskets in a super M that sat for 20 years.


----------



## Philbilly2

MXZ1983 said:


> What's the plan with the 560? I just put a new head and head gaskets in a super M that sat for 20 years.


Dad had 560's when he farmed. We are going to restore it for fairs and pulling the kids floats in parades and stuff.

Just another money hole...


----------



## JustJeff

Ajlawn1 said:


> And Al's magazine of choice was called....?


"Big-uns"


----------



## MXZ1983

Philbilly2 said:


> Dad had 560's when he farmed. We are going to restore it for fairs and pulling the kids floats in parades and stuff.
> 
> Just another money hole...


What isn't though......
That's the plan with the super M. Was bought brand new by the owners father, so I'm trying to fix it all up for the memory part.


----------



## Philbilly2

MXZ1983 said:


> What isn't though......
> That's the plan with the super M. Was bought brand new by the owners father, so I'm trying to fix it all up for the memory part.


Dad had a regular M. It was an auger, elevator, and hay rake queen as far back as I can remember. Funny to think that tons of guys today still use tractors from the 40s for the daily BS tasks that every farmer has an M or H sitting around for... :usflag:


----------



## Philbilly2

MXZ1983 said:


> What isn't though......


You must be married and have kids too... :laugh:


----------



## Ajlawn1

JustJeff said:


> "Big-uns"


Love TBS early a.m.......


----------



## jonniesmooth

MXZ1983 said:


> What's the plan with the 560? I just put a new head and head gaskets in a super M that sat for 20 years.


My friends dad has a Super M that his dad bought new from the dealer. All the other neighbors wondered what anyone would need a tractor that big for.
I know they talked that way about computer memory in the early days too. 
My friend and his dad were going to restore it, my friend died suddenly 6 years ago.
I'm sure nothing is ever going to happen with it now.


----------



## JustJeff

Philbilly2 said:


> BS tasks that every farmer has an M or H sitting around for... :usflag:


Or a Ford "N".


----------



## Philbilly2

I would love to restore a super M diesel with my boy some day.


----------



## Philbilly2

JustJeff said:


> Or a Ford "N".


Or a 4020.


----------



## MXZ1983

Philbilly2 said:


> Or a 4020.


4020 was the tractor that did everything. And when it was done doing that it did everything else too. 1086 and 4020 were the "utility" tractors that bounced from one thing to another all the time. I have a fair share of operating these wonderful piece's of equipment a's well as working on them. Was a SRV MGR at a JD dealership for a few years. Graduated from UW Platteville with Ag business and Ag Engineering Technology


----------



## MXZ1983

Philbilly2 said:


> You must be married and have kids too... :laugh:


That's weird you're strangely correct.....


----------



## Philbilly2

MXZ1983 said:


> 4020 was the tractor that did everything. And when it was done doing that it did everything else too. 1086 and 4020 were the "utility" tractors that bounced from one thing to another all the time.


I remembered that as the 806 in red line around us.

We had a 756 with the German diesel that could run with a 4020 on a five bottom... but who molboads anymore???


----------



## MXZ1983

Philbilly2 said:


> I remembered that as the 806 in red line around us.
> 
> We had a 756 with the German diesel that could run with a 4020 on a five bottom... but who molboads anymore???


Actually I do.... a lot...
Have 2 international auto reset plows. A 10 bottom and a 9 bottom. Did about 500 acres of plowing last fall.


----------



## Philbilly2

MXZ1983 said:


> Actually I do.... a lot...
> Have 2 international auto reset plows. A 10 bottom and a 9 bottom. Did about 500 acres of plowing last fall.


Wow... no ****?

Everything is no till or chisel plow here except hobby guys and the really old guys still stuck in there ways. I would say you are only talking less than 1% of all ground sees a moldboard.


----------



## BUFF

John_DeereGreen said:


> Yeah, but you need an oxygen mask to walk around at any altitude above sea level.


people accumulate to altitude in a week or so depending on how high they started from and how high they are. I'm close to 6k and up to aboot 10k I don't feel any different, over that I start to get winded more the higher I go.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Moldboard plowing 500 acres? That's pretty impressive.


----------



## plow4beer

BUFF said:


> people accumulate to altitude in a week or so depending on how high they started from and how high they are. I'm close to 6k and up to aboot 10k I don't feel any different, over that I start to get winded more the higher I go.


I think you've accumulated a high from being in CO to long


----------



## plow4beer

Btw, I’ve always got accumulated to the high within the first day of being in CO


----------



## BUFF

plow4beer said:


> Btw, I've always got accumulated to the high within the first day of being in CO


Massive qty's of beer helps the process......


----------



## MXZ1983

John_DeereGreen said:


> Moldboard plowing 500 acres? That's pretty impressive.


Sure do. And would you believe I'm not even three decades old and enjoy moldboard plowing? I was taught a very long time ago. We pull the 9 bottom with the 8335R and pull the 10 bottom with a 765C challenger. 
Once you get into clay knolls you feel it pull you down to about 4.5 mph but otherwise you can cruise pretty well. 
Plowing really does the best for trash and placing compost in the right spot for the roots for the next year. I'm doing test plots this year again, this 17 harvest I had an average increase of 6 bu/ac in corn and 8 bu/ac in beans.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

MXZ1983 said:


> Sure do. And would you believe I'm not even three decades old and enjoy moldboard plowing? I was taught a very long time ago. We pull the 9 bottom with the 8335R and pull the 10 bottom with a 765C challenger.
> Once you get into clay knolls you feel it pull you down to about 4.5 mph but otherwise you can cruise pretty well.
> Plowing really does the best for trash and placing compost in the right spot for the roots for the next year. I'm doing test plots this year again, this 17 harvest I had an average increase of 6 bu/ac in corn and 8 bu/ac in beans.


I would have to think that 6 BPA in corn right now would not cover or barely cover the increased input costs associated with moldboard plowing. Beans I could see it.


----------



## MXZ1983

John_DeereGreen said:


> I would have to think that 6 BPA in corn right now would not cover or barely cover the increased input costs associated with moldboard plowing. Beans I could see it.


Agree with the 6 in corn.... but that was plowing only so now I've added other variables into the mix to see how far I can push that yield up. It's one variable in a large equation that I have.
Also, the benefit in the spring with plowing over chisel plowing and pulling the field cultivator across it, I was able to get into pieces that were mold board plowed 4 days earlier because of moisture in the ground and the dirt being colder. The dirt that was mold board plowed was actually broken up much more and warmer, and more dry, easier to plant earlier.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

MXZ1983 said:


> Agree with the 6 in corn.... but that was plowing only so now I've added other variables into the mix to see how far I can push that yield up. It's one variable in a large equation that I have.
> Also, the benefit in the spring with plowing over chisel plowing and pulling the field cultivator across it, I was able to get into pieces that were mold board plowed 4 days earlier because of moisture in the ground and the dirt being colder. The dirt that was mold board plowed was actually broken up much more and warmer, and more dry, easier to plant earlier.


So moldboard plowed ground from the previous fall was drier than no tilled ground from the same fall? Different soil I know, but every time we work ground in the fall, it always takes longer to get on in the spring because it holds more water.


----------



## MXZ1983

John_DeereGreen said:


> So moldboard plowed ground from the previous fall was drier than no tilled ground from the same fall? Different soil I know, but every time we work ground in the fall, it always takes longer to get on in the spring because it holds more water.


That's exactly how it is here. Works out better being plowed for sure.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

MXZ1983 said:


> That's exactly how it is here. Works out better being plowed for sure.


It's amazing how soils react differently to different things. All the area around where our farm is, I'm pretty sure it would be considered illegal to moldboard plow anymore. Where I live now it's still fairly common practice though.


----------



## BUFF

Most guys oot here are getting away from tilling to keep the ground intact along with moisture in and it won't blow away. Plus you have less fuel expense, wear/tear on equipment and less wages to be paid. The warden has a couple uncles with GPS's in their tractors and it's a little weird letting the tractor drive itself but it works.


----------



## MXZ1983

BUFF said:


> Most guys oot here are getting away from tilling to keep the ground intact along with moisture in and it won't blow away. Plus you have less fuel expense, wear/tear on equipment and less wages to be paid. The warden has a couple uncles with GPS's in their tractors and it's a little weird letting the tractor drive itself but it works.


I have RTK GPS in all of our large tractors, so we use autosteer for mold board plowing, chiseling, planting, all of it. Saves on fuel. I actually have the planter and planter tractor set up on iTek Pro so it will turn itself around on the headlands. All of my headlands are also saved so all I have to do us turn in the physical corner to get the tractor on to the next line. It runs the fence line for me (I recorded them the year prior on the planter) if anythIng changes on that fence line I obviously have to drive it myself.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

BUFF said:


> Most guys oot here are getting away from tilling to keep the ground intact along with moisture in and it won't blow away. Plus you have less fuel expense, wear/tear on equipment and less wages to be paid. The warden has a couple uncles with GPS's in their tractors and it's a little weird letting the tractor drive itself but it works.


The GPS stuff is defiantly a big investment but it pays off without a doubt. I didn't get much into the dollars and cents part of the decision when we were looking at it, but on 3000 acres or so I believe dad said the payback was only 2-3 seasons. From an operators standpoint, I would rather run an auto steer tractor 16 hours a day than non auto steer for 8.

Between seed saved with row clutches on the planter and no overlaps, and squeezing almost every inch out of the combine's platform in the fall, it's easy to see where it pays off from the cab. And machine sync takes the need for brains out of having cart tractors dumping on the go.


----------



## BUFF

MXZ1983 said:


> I have RTK GPS in all of our large tractors, so we use autosteer for mold board plowing, chiseling, planting, all of it. Saves on fuel. I actually have the planter and planter tractor set up on iTek Pro so it will turn itself around on the headlands. All of my headlands are also saved so all I have to do us turn in the physical corner to get the tractor on to the next line. It runs the fence line for me (I recorded them the year prior on the planter) if anythIng changes on that fence line I obviously have to drive it myself.


They use it for spraying, drilling, mowing, combining, and when they turn dirt. It does save fuel, spray and seed.


----------



## JustJeff

My wife has a 3 bottom plow that I bet could move some ****. Or maybe she just has three bottoms.


----------



## BUFF

JustJeff said:


> My wife has a 3 bottom plow that I bet could move some ****. Or maybe she just has three bottoms.


A Greek sailors dream......


----------



## JustJeff

Well stated.


----------



## Philbilly2

John_DeereGreen said:


> Moldboard plowing 500 acres? That's pretty impressive.


He does it faster that 6 trucks can plow 6 acres too...


----------



## heavyDully

Michael J. Donovan said:


> It has been requested and I agree - if you have pictures of your vehicles and/or plows that you would like to "show off" then here is the place to do it.
> 
> We do have quite a bit of threads asking for people to post what they have so now I created a thread (and it is stuck to the top of this forum) where you can do so.
> 
> So, let's post them for all to enjoy.


----------



## heavyDully

heavyDully said:


> View attachment 177119


----------



## JustJeff

Did you misspell dually on purpose?


----------



## BUFF

JustJeff said:


> Did you misspell dually on purpose?


With low snow this year did you pick up a side job beeing a spelling be judge......:laugh:


----------



## JustJeff

BUFF said:


> With low snow this year did you pick up a side job beeing a spelling be judge......:laugh:


 I was just curious, because if I misspell something and then realize it later, I usually go back and correct it. So, I thought maybe he did it on purpose.


----------



## BUFF

JustJeff said:


> I was just curious, because if I misspell something and then realize it later, I usually go back and correct it. So, I thought maybe he did it on purpose.


woo wood due sulch eh ting


----------



## JustJeff

You know us Greeks are "anal" like that!


----------



## On a Call

But...what is you cannnot correct it due to it being tooo late ?


----------



## JustJeff

Sure you can. I had MJD change my name for me. All you have to do is ask.


----------



## heavyDully

BUFF said:


> With low snow this year did you pick up a side job beeing a spelling be judge......:laugh:


I sbelled it ob purpse. I sbell grat


----------



## jonniesmooth




----------



## Western1

Nice straight axles!


----------



## FredG

jonniesmooth said:


> View attachment 177123
> View attachment 177124
> View attachment 177126


Square body's. Thumbs Up


----------



## dieseld

heavyDully said:


> View attachment 177120


nice graphics. very classy looking


----------



## On a Call

heavyDully said:


> View attachment 177120


Looks like you got the streets all cleaned up


----------



## William B.

jonniesmooth said:


> View attachment 177123
> View attachment 177124
> View attachment 177126


I'll be happy to take that 1 ton off your hands.


----------



## On a Call

William B. said:


> I'll be happy to take that 1 ton off your hands.


Not even rusted out !


----------



## jonniesmooth

William B. said:


> I'll be happy to take that 1 ton off your hands.





On a Call said:


> Not even rusted out !


 It's got it's share of rust. I picked up a box last week, gonna put a new side on it.
It's going in the silver truck. Then that box will get new bed supports and go on the 1 ton. The mounts on the cab are going too, so I'm looking for a donor so we can do it all at one time.


----------



## CAT 245ME

jonniesmooth said:


> It's got it's share of rust. I picked up a box last week, gonna put a new side on it.
> It's going in the silver truck. Then that box will get new bed supports and go on the 1 ton. The mounts on the cab are going too, so I'm looking for a donor so we can do it all at one time.


Nice to see you can still put a new plow on really old trucks. Any reason you went with a snow ex plow over another?


----------



## jonniesmooth

CAT 245ME said:


> Nice to see you can still put a new plow on really old trucks. Any reason you went with a snow ex plow over another?


The frame is the same from 73 to 91 ,at least on some models. 
Steve (Image, TNA Sales) is a friend. He needed to make an order for his new franchise, and we needed a new plow. 
Same with the salt spreader (kind of) , I needed a bigger one, was dealing on one on EBay, called Steve (timing is everything) , he could match their price with a bonus swing away mount and he was running to pick up a load from his distributor the next day. 
God is good everyday!
If we can order this spring and get a similar deal, maybe an 8611 in our future for the 1 ton.
IDK , I'm going shopping for new mowers this week. I think we decided on a Grandstand and a more used 8' deck 4x4 JD, instead of a 1600 JD 11'.


----------



## CAT 245ME

jonniesmooth said:


> The frame is the same from 73 to 91 ,at least on some models.
> Steve (Image, TNA Sales) is a friend. He needed to make an order for his new franchise, and we needed a new plow.
> Same with the salt spreader (kind of) , I needed a bigger one, was dealing on one on EBay, called Steve (timing is everything) , he could match their price with a bonus swing away mount and he was running to pick up a load from his distributor the next day.
> God is good everyday!
> If we can order this spring and get a similar deal, maybe an 8611 in our future for the 1 ton.
> IDK , I'm going shopping for new mowers this week. I think we decided on a Grandstand and a more used 8' deck 4x4 JD, instead of a 1600 JD 11'.


Have you thought about adding Boss wings to the V? . I run a set on my 99 Ram, makes that 8'2 into a 10 footer. I never take them off.


----------



## CAT 245ME

The first pic I had the camera on the wrong setting, lol. so that's why it doesn't look right. It's an 85 K20 Scottsdale, 4" Superlift HD front springs with ORD zero rate add a leafs and ORD 1/2" longer front spring shackles, 3" blocks with a lot of springs in the rear. 350 engine, with stage 2 Quadrajet (jet performance), Edelbrock intake & shorty headers, K&N filter with K&N airflow top. Rebuilt TH350 with an NP241 out of an 89 K5 Blazer. Housings are 4.10's, tires are 315/75/16 Pro Comp Xtreme MT'S on Mickey Thompson Classic 2's 16x10. The plow is a Fisher 8'6"HD, if you look in the first pic, you will see where the A frame was added to for the suspension lift.


----------



## jonniesmooth

CAT 245ME said:


> Have you thought about adding Boss wings to the V? . I run a set on my 99 Ram, makes that 8'2 into a 10 footer. I never take them off.


It's an RTII, it's old. Still in decent shape, and very reliable. If I could find a used set, I'd probably buy them. I used to check on D Bay for them for awhile, But quit.


----------



## midnight pumpkin




----------



## Philbilly2

CAT 245ME said:


> View attachment 177186
> View attachment 177187
> 
> The first pic I had the camera on the wrong setting, lol. so that's why it doesn't look right.


I thought it was because not a single body panel was the same color...


----------



## BUFF

Philbilly2 said:


> I thought it was because not a single body panel was the same color...


It's called urban camo.Thumbs Up


----------



## Philbilly2

BUFF said:


> It's called urban camo.Thumbs Up


Weird... we call it Hillbilly


----------



## FredG

I better stay away from these SB threads, especially with the new plow on one. I looked around and found some decent ones for right money. My mind is brewing up thoughts that I should not do right now lol.


----------



## CAT 245ME

Philbilly2 said:


> I thought it was because not a single body panel was the same color...


It's on the list, hahaha. I got the cab from Texas (just the shell), painted that, hood and front fenders and that's as far as I got lol. But all kidding aside, it has aftermarket doors on it, I'm looking for a nice set of original GM doors. I want the body free of aftermarket panels. In 2017, this truck never left the yard and is parked for the winter. Maybe getting a new crate engine this spring.


----------



## xgiovannix12

2 backhoe buckets for ballast and 8 to 14 inches of more snow in the forcast BRING IT ON


----------



## Miguel Sanchez




----------



## BUFF

Miguel Sanchez said:


> View attachment 177574


You forgot to clean your side windows....


----------



## Miguel Sanchez

BUFF said:


> You forgot to clean your side windows....


That be true.. A little wax and window cleaning and I am ready for the Concours de France Truck show


----------



## BUFF

Miguel Sanchez said:


> That be true.. A little wax and window cleaning and I am ready for the Concours de France Truck show


If the 6.0 PSD doesn't grenade on the way.....:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Miguel Sanchez

BUFF said:


> If the 6.0 PSD doesn't grenade on the way.....:laugh::laugh:


.

7.3


----------



## BUFF

Miguel Sanchez said:


> .
> 
> 7.3


Couldn't really tell, looked more silver than back with the snow covering up the emblem.:hammerhead:


----------



## EWSplow

Miguel Sanchez said:


> View attachment 177574


 My Ford used to look that nice.


----------



## Miguel Sanchez

Thank you


EWSplow said:


> My Ford used to look that nice.


----------



## xgiovannix12

Im ready for the 18 to 24 inch storm


----------



## Mark Oomkes

xgiovannix12 said:


> Im ready for the 18 to 24 inch storm


Wasn't it 18-24 feet? At the summit?


----------



## xgiovannix12

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wasn't it 18-24 feet? At the summit?


might have to get the equipment going lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes

xgiovannix12 said:


> might have to get the equipment going lol


Or actually buy it first...lol.


----------



## xgiovannix12

Mark Oomkes said:


> Or actually buy it first...lol.


why buy when I own alrerady


----------



## NYH1




----------



## NYH1

My half ton.


----------



## NYH1

I made a light bar for the half ton some time after these pic's. It has similar lights on it as my 2500. I don't have it in my pic thing, I don't know what you call it, library maybe? I don't know much about computers. They just showed me how to put pic's on the internet last week.

Whenever I ask my son for cell phone or computer help, he usually tells me _"it easier to change the subject then show you."_ To think I gave him my name!

I'll see if he can get the light bar pic's for me.

NYH1.


----------



## NYH1

That was fairly painless lol. Made it out of 1x2 we had left over from a trailer project (side rails) we did. Wired it with 14ga. I believe. My dad said to always use relays, so of course I did.


----------



## JFR3

Mine is a 2017 F250, crew, 6.7 with a 8


----------



## Broncslefty7

thats a sharp truck.


----------



## Randall Ave

Broncslefty7 said:


> thats a sharp truck.


I'd have that till bout 5 minutes after I got her home. The wife, kid, and mutt would be gone in it.


----------



## JFR3

JFR3 said:


> Mine is a 2017 F250, crew, 6.7 with a 8
> 
> View attachment 183515


Thanks I have since raised the step boards using F150 brackets, so it's a little higher step, but looks better.


----------



## MXZ1983

JFR3 said:


> Thanks I have since raised the step boards using F150 brackets, so it's a little higher step, but looks better.


Where you at in the IL/WI area?


----------



## JFR3

MXZ1983 said:


> Where you at in the IL/WI area?


Was in the Crystal Lake, IL area, but relocated to northern WI about a year ago. Last year was the first year I really got a chance to plow, made up for it with the 100 inches we got!


----------



## Nick B

Hooked up my new Metal Pless today to my L60h Volvo Loader


----------



## Fox80

The GMC is my now retired truck, it plowed for 18 years between me and the previous owner. The Chevy (gold and red one) is new to me from Arkansas, 5.7L, auto, 140 amp alternator conversion, Eaton true-trac installed


----------



## BRL1

Just installed it yesterday. Need to do some adjustments to the push frame once I figure out the ride height with the spreader in the bed.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Nick B said:


> Hooked up my new Metal Pless today to my L60h Volvo Loader
> 
> View attachment 184481
> 
> 
> View attachment 184482


What size is it?

L60H is some serious skin...


----------



## BrutusHD

Allowed?


----------



## BUFF

BrutusHD said:


> View attachment 184668
> View attachment 184669
> 
> 
> Allowed?


Thumbs Up
Welcome to the site.:waving:


----------



## Broncslefty7

Pic from last winter.


----------



## S-205

It's about time to throw the Pro Plus w/wings on and make sure it goes up and down. 5 degrees today and frost on the way


----------



## Jacobmb

Truck #3 added to the lineup

03 ram 2500 5.9 cummins w/ 280k
With blizzard 810 and poly salter
Timbrens up front airbags at back


----------



## Nick B

New toys showed up today


----------



## veggin psd

The NH twins are cleaned up, fluid filmed, serviced and ready to be spotted for the winter


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Nick B said:


> New toys showed up today
> 
> View attachment 185132


Any brine or drop spreaders?

Ordered mine in early August and am still waiting. Supposedly something with one or the other.


----------



## Nick B

Mark Oomkes said:


> Any brine or drop spreaders?
> 
> Ordered mine in early August and am still waiting. Supposedly something with one or the other.


Brine kits on the way. Sounds like the same as you they keep pushing the delivery dates back. I hope it's not like the hole machine was last year. Where they just keep pushing the date back. We ended up just buying 4 Snowrators last year to get us through.


----------



## Chris33

2017 F350 Gas.... with a Western pro plus to do my 4 car driveway only. I'm lazy and hate the cold.


----------



## veggin psd

Chris33 said:


> View attachment 185136
> 
> 
> 2017 F350 Gas.... with a Western pro plus to do my 4 car driveway only. I'm lazy and hate the cold.


Steel edge vs pavers no good


----------



## Chris33

Pavers sit on 6 inch of perfectly flat concrete, then 1/2 inch of concrete sand....they are completely even. Driveway has been done with a steel blade for at least 4 years....no issues yet.

Also should mention, the pavers are "tumbled pavers"...so the edges are kinda chipped from Manufacturing.

Plow shoes will also be used.


----------



## ConnorExum

Nice truck Chris.... But Gasoline is the devil's work!


----------



## cjames808

Turned my truck into the fleet and got this, So I guess I'll have to buy another plow. Thinking new Wideout.


----------



## Nick B

Mark, the Ventrac dealer called my brine kits and snowblowers will be here next Wednesday. Just that I would give you an update and see if you hadh heard anything on your end?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Nick B said:


> Mark, the Ventrac dealer called my brine kits and snowblowers will be here next Wednesday. Just that I would give you an update and see if you hadh heard anything on your end?


Supposedly my stuff was shipped last Thursday\Friday or tomorrow depending on who I hear it from. So I'm hoping by the end of the week.

Thanks for letting me know, I kind of forgot otherwise I would have let you know earlier.


----------



## rick W

Nick B said:


> New toys showed up today
> 
> View attachment 185132


Thats really purdy. That is $115 000 in sidewalk machines in my country. Crazy but VERY nice.


----------



## DeVries

Had this show up today finally. Driver is pumped, he was driving a new Holland the past 3 winters.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> View attachment 185576
> Had this show up today finally. Driver is pumped, he was driving a new Holland the past 3 winters.


That's the equivalent of going from a Ford to a Cummings!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Jeez, you already scratched the unilock playing with the wing...lol


----------



## DeVries

Ya the New Holland was ok, but just little frustrating things went on it. It was one of those in the back of your mind that with every storm you wondered what would be next.

The interlock looks a whole lot worse around the corner in the wash bay


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> It was one of those in the back of your mind that with every storm you wondered what would be next.


So it was like a Ford 6.0...understood.

What model Deere is that? I tried zooming in and and it got blurrier.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> So it was like a Ford 6.0...understood.
> 
> What model Deere is that? I tried zooming in and and it got blurrier.


Its a 5090 get your eyes checked or get some better cheaters.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Where are your cheaters old man...?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Damn it...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Its a 5090 get your eyes checked or get some better cheaters.


Whatever...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Whatever...


Dont whatever me, Lol. I cant quite make out the letter but I think its a R.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Dont whatever me, Lol. I cant quite make out the letter but I think its a R.


Where's your cheaters old man?

I wasn't aware there was a 5090, used to be 5095 and 5093. Frickin Deere and changing their numbers constantly.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Where's your cheaters old man?
> 
> I wasn't aware there was a 5090, used to be 5095 and 5093. Frickin Deere and changing their numbers constantly.


Whats even better is how they repeat some of the numbers. My dad was so pissed once he had called on a JD 420 (old 2 cylinder tractor) that was in the paper. He went and looked at it and it was a 420 lawn mower.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Whats even better is how they repeat some of the numbers. My dad was so pissed once he had called on a JD 420 (old 2 cylinder tractor) that was in the paper. He went and looked at it and it was a 420 lawn mower.


@FredG would probably have thought it was something you smoked......


----------



## extremepusher

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's the equivalent of going from a Ford to a Cummings!


John Deere are for short people compared to New Holland.. Just like Cummings...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

extremepusher said:


> John Deere are for short people compared to New Holland.. Just like Cummings...


Sez ewe...I have just as much legroom in my Cummings as I did in my Furd...minus the repair costs and trepidation of whether it was going to start or make it through the night.


----------



## BUFF

extremepusher said:


> John Deere are for short people compared to New Holland.. Just like Cummings...


Plenty of room for Sasquatch in a full size JD


----------



## FredG

BUFF said:


> Plenty of room for Sasquatch in a full size JD


You would know. :laugh:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Its a 5090 get your eyes checked or get some better cheaters.


Funny you said that...actually went for a checkup yesterday. Popped one of the lenses out of my glasses Friday and it's been a couple years since my last test. I can tell a difference without them, but with them I can still see clearly. He said I've only gotten just a bit worse. "one or two clicks".


----------



## mercer_me

The first two are the trucks I use at work. 1995 Ford L9000 3306 CAT 8LL 11' dust pan and 11' wing. 2006 International 7500 HT570 6 speed Allison 11' dustpan and 9' wing.

The second two are my personal truck and tractor. 2012 Toyota Tundra Rock Warrior 5.7L 8' Fisher HD. 2018 Kubota M6060.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Dustpan?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Dustpan?


It's on the opposite end of the sander....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes said:


> Dustpan?


It's used when you get a dusting.....you know....."it can stop now!!!!!"


----------



## mercer_me

Mark Oomkes said:


> Dustpan?


Around here it's what we call the one way plows.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

mercer_me said:


> Around here it's what we call the one way plows.


That makes zero sense.


----------



## 1olddogtwo




----------



## EWSplow

1olddogtwo said:


>


It sounds like she's got some brine brewing too. Epic game changer.


----------



## Biscayne

Truck I bought last year. Just got it up and running. 1992 GMC Topkick with a 427, 5 speed 2 speed rear, air brakes. Has a 10ft plow and hydraulic salt spreader.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Biscayne said:


> Truck I bought last year. Just got it up and running. 1992 GMC Topkick with a 427, 5 speed 2 speed rear, air brakes. Has a 10ft plow and hydraulic salt spreader.
> 
> View attachment 186161


Is that a dustpan on the front?


----------



## plowboy87

2017 ram 2500 8'2" v plow with wings.


----------



## tdhbrtbone

Plowed roads for the county for years but never for myself. Thought maybe I'd finally take the plunge. Not doing commercial, just my driveway , a neighbor, and help out a few old timers in the neighborhood.


----------



## tdhbrtbone

tdhbrtbone said:


> Plowed roads for the county for years but never for myself. Thought maybe I'd finally take the plunge. Not doing commercial, just my driveway , a neighbor, and help out a few old timers in the neighborhood.
> 
> View attachment 186558


----------



## William B.

Expecting 8+


----------



## Ghopper

Love'n the Snow-way!


----------



## ford550

The new plow rig is in.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

William B. said:


> Expecting 8+
> 
> View attachment 186639


How much did you end up with Will?


----------



## William B.

Mark Oomkes said:


> How much did you end up with Will?


9 1/2 or so depending on who you look at. Was hard to tell because we had strong winds along with it. Today we have gotten an inch of rain so far so alot of it is melting.


----------



## Nick B

Finally got the equipment together.


----------



## Broncslefty7

Soo much money in sidewalk machines!!!!!

How much r you billing for walks per season to justify that?


----------



## Broncslefty7

This is what I have, I've been trying to get it all together for a group photo for a while but it never happened...


----------



## Nick B

Broncslefty7 said:


> Soo much money in sidewalk machines!!!!!
> 
> How much r you billing for walks per season to justify that?


We bill enough to justify it. And it cuts down on how many extra peoope I have to call in for each Strom.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Nick B said:


> Finally got the equipment together.
> 
> View attachment 187547


That's a **** ton of skin in the game...


----------



## Nick B

Nice looking set up we went with the Metal Pless with the live edge this year. Only had one event to use it on but cannot believe the way the finished product looks and the efficiency of these new setups.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Nick B said:


> Finally got the equipment together.
> 
> View attachment 187547


3 metal pless's, 2 toolcats and partridge in a pear tree. I had to.

Very nice display of equipment.


----------



## Defcon 5

I took a moment...Literally ...To Get my equipment together for the photo


----------



## Broncslefty7

Not really a truck, but some shots of our liquid set up.

Third picture is our old brine maker


----------



## markknapp61

I had to get a new rig... My ol Ram gave out... I sure do miss her...


----------



## GMCHD plower

markknapp61 said:


> I had to get a new rig... My ol Ram gave out... I sure do miss her...
> View attachment 188213
> View attachment 188214
> View attachment 188215


What brand light bar is that?


----------



## Dondo

New to me this season... 1990 K5 Blazer.


----------



## markknapp61

GMCHD plower said:


> What brand light bar is that?


STL *K-Force® TIR 47" Full Size LED Light Bar with traffic advisor.*


----------



## markknapp61

GMCHD plower said:


> What brand light bar is that?


*K-Force® TIR 47" Full Size LED Light Bar with traffic advisor*


----------



## markknapp61

markknapp61 said:


> *K-Force® TIR 47" Full Size LED Light Bar with traffic advisor*


----------



## markknapp61

markknapp61 said:


> I had to get a new rig... My ol Ram gave out... I sure do miss her...
> View attachment 188213
> View attachment 188214
> View attachment 188215


----------



## Mark Oomkes

markknapp61 said:


>


Doesn't the plow block the grille lights?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Doesn't the plow block the grille lights?


Only when raised, that's when the real light show starts....


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Only when raised, that's when the real light show starts....


Not if he had some of those sliding doors in the blade to allow the light through.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Not if he had some of those sliding doors in the blade to allow the light through.


No overheating and visible jagoof lights...win/win!!!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Doesn't the plow block the grille lights?


Maybe he has one of those clear plastic blades.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

markknapp61 said:


>


Watched the video and just recovered from the seizure.

You do realize white lights are illegal ( and worthless in a snowstorm) in Michigan?

And seriously, do the grille lights automatically shut off when you lift the plow?


----------



## markknapp61

When the blade is down PLENTY of light, the TIR 3 lights in the grill are for other duties then plowing, white take downs are illegal only for ROAD use not LOT use and yes they can reflect light back in a BLIZZARD condition but thats when you don't run em besides that " I LIKE TO BE SEEN " lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes

And as soon as your tires hit the street, you're illegal.

Guess it only snows lightly or BLIZZARDS in Pontiac. 

Ever hear of target fixation or moth to a flame?


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ever hear of target fixation or moth to a flame?


LMAO

Boy is that a true statement...


----------



## BossPlow2010

You guys go back and forth about your lights, I’m sitting here waiting on pins and needles for the day I can drive around all day with my blinkies on, 11 days!!!:redbounce:


----------



## markknapp61

Nope, when road running all lights are off although I did forget to turn them off one time after construction job ... drove all the way home before I realized I had them still on... hmmm maybe thats why the moths were splattered all over the windshield...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> You guys go back and forth about your lights, I'm sitting here waiting on pins and needles for the day I can drive around all day with my blinkies on, 11 days!!!:redbounce:


Will you be wearing your new shirt???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> You guys go back and forth about your lights, I'm sitting here waiting on pins and needles for the day I can drive around all day with my blinkies on, 11 days!!!:redbounce:


Will you be lobbying our idiot legislators and new governor to allow you to do the same in fire apparatus?


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> Will you be wearing your new shirt???


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Will you be lobbying our idiot legislators and new governor to allow you to do the same in fire apparatus?


Ambulances and police cars too!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Ambulances and police cars too!


Of course...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Of course...


What aboot Ice Scream trucks and Skool Busses


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Grilled scallops / shrimp roasted taters and steamed candied carrots last night.
> 
> View attachment 188227





BUFF said:


> What aboot Ice Scream trucks and Skool Busses


Hearses?


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> Hearses?


SKW


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Hearses?


Only the ones with a "Bring em back alive" bumper sticker...


----------



## markknapp61

Oh good lord , You guys are funny... I still stand by my rig and her lights... and more to come, haven't gotten to the back yet... Selling Girl Scout cookies out of her last year grab a lot of attention and sales, even the police stopped for cookies and commented on my lights...


----------



## JK-Plow

Markknapp61 who did you get your plow from. Most of the dealers that I knew that sold Meyer plows, stopped selling them.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

JK-Plow said:


> Markknapp61 who did you get your plow from. Most of the dealers that I knew that sold Meyer plows, stopped selling them.


There's probably a reason for that...


----------



## BossPlow2010

John_DeereGreen said:


> There's probably a reason for that...


Not enough ATF fluid?


----------



## BUFF

John_DeereGreen said:


> There's probably a reason for that...


There's plenty of guys still using 20-30yo Meyer plows commercially.....


----------



## markknapp61

Insta Hitch in Brighton Michigan... gotta say I like my western better than Meyer plow but it works and all is good NOW... Had some issues at first but now working like a champ


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> There's plenty of guys still using 20-30yo Meyer plows commercially.....


Were those better than todays?


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Were those better than todays?


If none-evasive installation means better then no.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

My new air scoop...screw the sliding vents.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> My new air scoop...screw the sliding vents.
> 
> View attachment 188283


Thumbs Up
I knew that you were at least part yooper.

One suggestion: install a spring loaded damper on the register boot (scoop) so it doesn't fill with snow when plowing.


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> My new air scoop...screw the sliding vents.
> 
> View attachment 188283


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> My new air scoop...screw the sliding vents.
> 
> View attachment 188283


I'm impressed, I also like the headlamp angle.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> Thumbs Up
> I knew that you were at least part yooper.
> 
> One suggestion: install a spring loaded damper on the register boot (scoop) so it doesn't fill with snow when plowing.


Like a Bug Catcher


----------



## thelettuceman

Ford Transit 350
Picked Up Jan 02, 2019
No Plow For Me
Happy New Year Everyone


----------



## thelettuceman

I only bought one.


----------



## Avalanche 2500

Mark Oomkes said:


> My new air scoop...screw the sliding vents.
> 
> View attachment 188283


He must work in the hvac/plowguy bus. most of all, the color off the bungee cords!!


----------



## BUFF

thelettuceman said:


> View attachment 188290
> 
> Ford Transit 350
> Picked Up Jan 02, 2019
> No Plow For Me
> Happy New Year Everyone
> 
> View attachment 188291


Getting into the free puppy, free candy and free I scream business eh.....
All joking aside that type of van his pretty handy for someone in the trades. I have a buddy that has a couple diesel Mercedes Benz Sprinter vans his crew use for installing Hardwood Floors and I have another buddy that has a chassis cab version of your van as a motorhome and he has a Pwr Stroke diesel in it.


----------



## thelettuceman

Buff: Diesels n me don't get along. Turbo's n me don't get along. Basic 3.7 V6 in this truck. I use it for moving furniture. Peace !!!


----------



## buttaluv

I've seen a couple cab & chassis with landscape bodies, look handy


----------



## GMC Driver

Electrician friend has a bunch of Transits. They are working well for him, but they will get stuck on wet grass. It's actually kind of comical, his guys won't take them off of asphalt.His Sprinters and Savanas don't seem to struggle with driving over a lawn.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> Electrician friend has a bunch of Transits. They are working well for him, but they will get stuck on wet grass. It's actually kind of comical, his guys won't take them off of asphalt.His Sprinters and Savanas don't seem to struggle with driving over a lawn.


Well...they are Furds.


----------



## FredG

thelettuceman said:


> View attachment 188290
> 
> Ford Transit 350
> Picked Up Jan 02, 2019
> No Plow For Me
> Happy New Year Everyone
> 
> View attachment 188291


I tell ya, the way things been growing legs and walking out of the back of my truck I been considering a van. The only thing holding me back is I have to make sure I can keep my paws out of snow and ice for good. I can't keep from thinking about it. :laugh:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

This one is from 1990ish...


----------



## Philbilly2

Looks like Oomkes black and white...


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> This one is from 1990ish...
> 
> View attachment 188323


Meyer plows?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Meyer plows?


Same ones we're using today...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1 Boss V with an 8'6" back plow.

2 Polar or some POS that we tried.

The middle one had a UTG spreader. 360 4 barrel and 4.56 gears...would pull down a house.

Meyer probably would have been a better choice.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Philbilly2 said:


> Looks like Oomkes black and white...


Heck, that's old enough it would have been real film, had to be rewound, brought to the developer, and picked up a week later.

No idea how the printer transferred the pic to our literature that long ago.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Looks like my old boss's rig.
Great powerful trucks, paint flaked off quite a bit. It was a rattler too, you could always tell when it needed engine mounts. Perfect for us non verbal types...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Perfect for us non verbal types...


Us???


----------



## Mr.Markus

I don’t talk much..

Or listen...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Us???


Yeah..... eh.... you hoser.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> I don't talk much..
> 
> Or listen...


Huh?



BUFF said:


> Yeah..... eh.... you hoser.....


SKWH...


----------



## thelettuceman

FredG said >>> I tell ya, the way things been growing legs and walking out of the back of my truck I been considering a van.

Rick said >>> Could be someone that posted before me but after you ... Just sayin'


----------



## extremepusher

Mark Oomkes said:


> This one is from 1990ish...
> 
> View attachment 188323


Love the old pic Mark!!


----------



## number1fan

Here's a link to my new to me build for winter 2019


----------



## number1fan

2009 2500hd
4.10 rear
6.0
Flat bed with barn doors and fold down sides
8'6" mvp3
Fisher 1000
2 4" Ecco worklights
6" buyers led strobe

I just finished getting it together should be a nice addition for us.


----------



## Western1

Nice rig!!! Good luck hope we get some snow!!!


----------



## Breckplow

2016 ram 2500 with a 2011 wideout (trying steel wings this season)


----------



## Philbilly2

Breckplow said:


> 2016 ram 2500 with a 2011 wideout
> 
> View attachment 188658


Some impressive grade that ram will climb Thumbs Up


----------



## Breckplow

Philbilly2 said:


> Some impressive grade that ram will climb Thumbs Up


I run 265 70 18 studded cooper M/S tires and this set up impresses me time and time again up here in some of the mountain town driveways!


----------



## Oxmow

Straight up vertical...isn't that a 100% grade?...lol


----------



## BUFF

Philbilly2 said:


> Some impressive grade that ram will climb Thumbs Up


Looks almost vertical in the pic.....


----------



## Philbilly2

Oxmow said:


> Straight up vertical...isn't that a 100% grade?...lol





BUFF said:


> Looks almost vertical in the pic.....


That is what I was saying... impressive. Thumbs Up


----------



## Western1

Ha


----------



## jonniesmooth

buttaluv said:


> I've seen a couple cab & chassis with landscape bodies, look handy


We've got an ambulance manufacturer in town, next to one of my accounts, they do lots of 2nd gen flatbeds, dumps etc on the trade in units they get.


----------



## Aerospace Eng

Oxmow said:


> Straight up vertical...isn't that a 100% grade?...lol


Nope. That would be an infinite grade.

A 100% grade is 100 feet up for 100 feet horizontal, so 45 degrees or PI/4 radians


----------



## BUFF

Aerospace Eng said:


> Nope. That would be an infinite grade.


And 100% traction is required......Thumbs Up


----------



## Oxmow

Aerospace Eng said:


> Nope. That would be an infinite grade.
> 
> A 100% grade is 100 feet up for 100 feet horizontal, so 45 degrees or PI/4 radians


Or a 12/12 pitch!


----------



## Oxmow

Found this on Wikipedia!

Slope may still be expressed when the horizontal run is not known: the rise can be divided by the hypotenuse (the slope length). This is not the usual way to specify slope; it follows the sine function rather than the tangent function, so it calls a 45-degree slope a 71-percent grade instead of a 100-percent.


----------



## 2nd_gen_24_valve

Im new to PLOWSITE, this is my 2001 Dodge Ram 2500 with a 24 valve Cummins and 7'6" Western Uni-Mount Poly blade


----------



## plow4beer

As much beer as I drink, I Figured I needed some more skin


----------



## Mark Oomkes

plow4beer said:


> View attachment 188795
> 
> 
> As much beer as I drink, I Figured I needed some more skin


Are those danger wings?


----------



## plow4beer

Mark Oomkes said:


> Are those danger wings?


im not sure if I should laugh about that...because unlike some, I know what your implying

but I suppose with me behind the wheel, they could be called that


----------



## jomama45

plow4beer said:


> View attachment 188795
> 
> 
> As much beer as I drink, I Figured I needed some more skin


Looks nice, are you back to buying Chebbies?


----------



## 19350STX

2019 350 stx rc
With radio and dash lights cutout option .


----------



## plow4beer

jomama45 said:


> Looks nice, are you back to buying Chebbies?


Idk...wheel sea


----------



## BUFF

plow4beer said:


> Idk...wheel sea


Make sure you're wearing Beer goggles


----------



## Philbilly2

BUFF said:


> Make sure you're wearing Beer goggles


Please....


----------



## plow4beer

BUFF said:


> Make sure you're wearing Beer goggles





Philbilly2 said:


> Please....


That's a big 10-4


----------



## RichterNo1

Fleet pics


----------



## Avalanche 2500

Richter, I like pic. 4, the clean cut mascot !


----------



## WIPensFan

plow4beer said:


> View attachment 188795
> 
> 
> As much beer as I drink, I Figured I needed some more skin


First expandable? Looks good.


----------



## 2nd_gen_24_valve

Added the strobe and had a little fun in the snow today


----------



## Ajlawn1

2nd_gen_24_valve said:


> Added the strobe and had a little fun in the snow today
> 
> View attachment 188959


Well nobody will notice it if they're on your pass side...


----------



## 2nd_gen_24_valve

Ajlawn1 said:


> Well nobody will notice it if they're on your pass side...


 I took all the snow off just after the picture, I didn't take any pictures afterwards


----------



## RichterNo1

Avalanche 2500 said:


> Richter, I like pic. 4, the clean cut mascot !


Thanks avalanche. Sadly "diesel" his name past away. Best dog ever very missed...


----------



## Avalanche 2500

^Sorry to hear that. At least he liked the snow !


----------



## BUFF

2nd_gen_24_valve said:


> I took all the snow off just after the picture, I didn't take any pictures afterwards


Sure..... nice save......:laugh::laugh:


----------



## plow4beer

WIPensFan said:


> First expandable? Looks good.


No, we have 3 regular wideouts as well..thanks


----------



## Mark Oomkes

RichterNo1 said:


> Fleet pics
> 
> View attachment 188944
> 
> 
> View attachment 188945
> 
> 
> View attachment 188946
> 
> 
> View attachment 188947


They look as good here as at lawnsite.


----------



## 16hdsport

2016 2500hd, 8ft boss super duty trip edge, mastercraft msr,studded


----------



## meyer22288

RichterNo1 said:


> Fleet pics
> 
> View attachment 188944
> 
> 
> View attachment 188945
> 
> 
> View attachment 188946
> 
> 
> View attachment 188947


Nice fleet I've seen both your 5500 rams in katonah during storms. Most of my accounts are in Bedford and katonah.


----------



## RichterNo1

meyer22288 said:


> Nice fleet I've seen both your 5500 rams in katonah during storms. Most of my accounts are in Bedford and katonah.


 Thanks we have a few in the Katonah/Bedford /Mt kisco area Were based out of ossining


----------



## Dow Property

Here is my 2000 k3500


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Dow Property said:


> View attachment 189106
> Here is my 2000 k3500
> 
> View attachment 189107


Missing snow...


----------



## Dow Property

Finally got some


----------



## CB Ran




----------



## ponyboy

2 of the 11 out salting today 
Quick lunch break


----------



## ponyboy




----------



## Dogplow Dodge

.........


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Buddy's ride


----------



## jonniesmooth

It's been a month since we've had 2 plow trucks running at the same time. I feel better, looks like a busy week coming up, not a lot of snow, but something most every day anyway.


----------



## buttaluv

Liking the old workhorses!


----------



## CAT 245ME

The red K30 looks like it's soon gonna need a body swap from down south.


----------



## jonniesmooth

CAT 245ME said:


> The red K30 looks like it's soon gonna need a body swap from down south.


I've got a rust free cab and box sitting in the woods. The Ford truck project that was supposed to be ready in May last year, is still at the body shop. No point in bringing another project till it's done. And I'm still short one truck to replace it, waiting to swap a new transmission.


----------



## CAT 245ME

jonniesmooth said:


> I've got a rust free cab and box sitting in the woods. The Ford truck project that was supposed to be ready in May last year, is still at the body shop. No point in bringing another project till it's done. And I'm still short one truck to replace it, waiting to swap a new transmission.


Well don't feel bad lol, my K20 is now at 2 1/2 years of sitting I have a built 350 engine for it that I picked up 3 months ago. It's on the list. I sold the fairly new Fisher plow that was on it except the mount.


----------



## BUFF

CAT 245ME said:


> Well don't feel bad lol, my K20 is now at 2 1/2 years of sitting I have a built 350 engine for it that I picked up 3 months ago. It's on the list. I sold the fairly new Fisher plow that was on it except the mount.
> View attachment 189787


Neighbor a few miles down the road from the wardens Grandpa has at least a dozen Square Body K series sitting in the back 40 they're 3/4 and 1 ton. No rust but have varying amount of body damage (Ranch Pickups).
I have a '84 K-30 and a '86 K-5 waiting on me to work on.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

CAT 245ME said:


> Well don't feel bad lol, my K20 is now at 2 1/2 years of sitting I have a built 350 engine for it that I picked up 3 months ago. It's on the list. I sold the fairly new Fisher plow that was on it except the mount.
> View attachment 189787


Love the old Chevy / GMC Square body trucks. It's a shame they're disappearing faster than they are being saved


----------



## NewEnglandSteelersFan

Liked the square body trucks too. Would be nice to see them come back out with a new model square body, even just one model year. But I guess the sales numbers to support it would just not be there.


----------



## CAT 245ME

The old 73-87 trucks are out there, it's just that you don't see them because they are sitting parked in garages out of sight and hardly used. I know of about ten that are just sitting indoors like that. My K20 I've had more people stop in trying to buy it the last three or four years than I can count. It's something else to see how much these trucks have jumped in value in just the last couple years. Last year a restored GMC Sierra Grande K2500 Fall Guy replica truck sold for over 50k at Barrett Jackson.

This C10 Chevy was for sale last summer for about 10k, pretty much stock drive train and stock interior.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

My favorite square body Chevy appeared on the fall guy with Lee Majors


----------



## CAT 245ME

I remember that truck as well as the Dodge Power Wagon from Simon & Simon. lol the only reason I watched Simon & Simon was for the truck.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

CAT 245ME said:


> I remember that truck as well as the Dodge Power Wagon from Simon & Simon. lol the only reason I watched Simon & Simon was for the truck.


Lets not forget "EMERGENCY"

I watch Adam12, Emergency, Columbo, Rockford files, and all those other cool TV Car shows, where in the backgrounds, I get to pick out cars that existed, but are now washing peoples clothes.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

CAT 245ME said:


> I remember that truck as well as the Dodge Power Wagon from Simon & Simon. lol the only reason I watched Simon & Simon was for the truck.


I thought you only watched because of Jeannie Wilson


----------



## CAT 245ME

Dogplow Dodge said:


> I thought you only watched because of Jeannie Wilson
> 
> View attachment 189852


LOL, I was more into Miss Elizabeth in the WWF in those days


----------



## jonniesmooth

I have an Adam-12 squad car, it's gas powered, I was able to find a reprint of the original instructions too.








And I have 2 Movin' On semi's in original boxes . They're remote control but neither of the remotes work.


----------



## BUFF

CAT 245ME said:


> I remember that truck as well as the Dodge Power Wagon from Simon & Simon. lol the only reason I watched Simon & Simon was for the truck.


My brother had a '75 W200 that was pumpkin orange, 360 4bbl with a 8' Meyer's Sno-Fiter, it was the first pickup I plowed with and I took my DL test in it.
I was talking to a couple guys aboot old pickups and how easy they are to work on but we also like our modern day pickups for road trips too. 
At the end of the day a pickup is a tools with a purpose, in Ford terms an XL pickup does the same work as a XLT, Larait, Platuim and Limited package pickups do but its the size of your third leg determines what you use.....


----------



## CAT 245ME

Saw this on Facebook, K20 with a Boss 9'2


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

CAT 245ME said:


> Saw this on Facebook, K20 with a Boss 9'2
> View attachment 189986


Awesome ride!


----------



## 16hdsport

That K20 looks like it's handling the weight of that Boss V plow better then today's modern trucks


----------



## bllm87

That K20 is beautiful! To me, there's just something about a square body with a nice RT3 Boss on it. There's a guy around me that has a baby blue one with a DXT and it's also really nice. I could never stand the look of the conventional plows that had the lights and power unit "permanently" mounted on the truck.


----------



## CAT 245ME

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Awesome ride!


According to the post, it has a 5" lift with 35's. Notice the transfer tank on the back, so it's clearly a work truck. Still has the 10 bolt front, but to me with a 9'2 V and 35's a Dana 60 would be a smart upgrade.


----------



## Philbilly2

NewEnglandSteelersFan said:


> Liked the square body trucks too. Would be nice to see them come back out with a new model square body, even just one model year. But I guess the sales numbers to support it would just not be there.












https://www.hardworkingtrucks.com/retro-big-10-chevy-option-offered-on-2018-silverado/


----------



## WIPensFan

Philbilly2 said:


> https://www.hardworkingtrucks.com/retro-big-10-chevy-option-offered-on-2018-silverado/


I saw that article a while back. Really cool.


----------



## Philbilly2

WIPensFan said:


> I saw that article a while back. Really cool.


Saw one at a dealer in Arkansas last year at just about this time. We were driving back from Texas and had to turn around to go look at that thing in person.


----------



## Premierinc

One of my trucks


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Premierinc said:


> One of my trucks
> 
> View attachment 191223


On a phone your graphics make it look like its heavily damaged. Had to zoom in to realize it isn't.


----------



## BUFF

Premierinc said:


> One of my trucks
> 
> View attachment 191223


The 150-300# per acre Salt application doesn't appear to be working......

Nice pickupThumbs Up


----------



## Premierinc

Mark Oomkes said:


> On a phone your graphics make it look like its heavily damaged. Had to zoom in to realize it isn't.


Yeah it's pretty dirty aswell not the greatest shot



BUFF said:


> The 150-300# per acre Salt application doesn't appear to be working...... Nice pickup


Back of our yard lol usually not this bad


----------



## Stanggt24

2017 Ford F-250 lariat with Fisher XV2 S.S. PLOW










View attachment 191626


----------



## WIPensFan

Stanggt24 said:


> 2017 Ford F-250 lariat with Fisher XV2 S.S. PLOW
> 
> View attachment 191625
> 
> 
> View attachment 191626
> 
> 
> View attachment 191627


Looks awesome. You having the electric spike problem with that??


----------



## Masssnowfighter

Philbilly2 said:


> https://www.hardworkingtrucks.com/retro-big-10-chevy-option-offered-on-2018-silverado/


I am not a Chevy fan, but that truck looks pretty damn cool


----------



## Plowingwhitegold

WIPensFan said:


> Looks awesome. You having the electric spike problem with that??


I am. 2018 diesel with fisher xv2. Been trying to fix but no solutions so far. R u having shut downs. Radio/ heater etc...


----------



## Stanggt24

WIPensFan said:


> Looks awesome. You having the electric spike problem with that??


No no issues with it at all


----------



## Stanggt24

Plowingwhitegold said:


> I am. 2018 diesel with fisher xv2. Been trying to fix but no solutions so far. R u having shut downs. Radio/ heater etc...


I had the issue in the beginning but they flashed the computer and issue was with fisher older straight blade then had new xv2 installed and no issues since flash and new plow.


----------



## Plowingwhitegold

Stanggt24 said:


> No no issues with it at all


Consider yourself very lucky. My fords hate me.


----------



## snoboss

plow porn


----------



## FredG

snoboss said:


> View attachment 195071
> View attachment 195072
> View attachment 195073
> View attachment 195073
> plow porn
> 
> View attachment 195074
> 
> 
> View attachment 195075


 Very nice set up, whats the excavator for? You in excavation? Where is the dump trucks? Guys like pictures here.


----------



## snoboss

like pics huh?


----------



## snoboss

pics


----------



## snoboss

pics


----------



## NYH1

snoboss said:


> View attachment 195071
> View attachment 195072
> View attachment 195073
> View attachment 195073
> plow porn
> 
> View attachment 195074
> 
> 
> View attachment 195075


Nice equipment! Thumbs Up

NYH1.


----------



## snoboss

thanx! started out 35 years ago with a 68 blazer with a manual angle western. and pocket lint.:usflag:


----------



## Brndnstffrd

FredG said:


> Very nice set up, whats the excavator for? You in excavation? Where is the dump trucks? Guys like pictures here.


And the red Squarebody


----------



## FredG

Brndnstffrd said:


> And the red Squarebody


 Yes, I guess we all need a toy.


----------



## snoboss

square bodies bought me to the dance


----------



## FredG

snoboss said:


> square bodies bought me to the dance
> 
> View attachment 195134
> 
> 
> View attachment 195135
> 
> 
> View attachment 195136
> 
> 
> View attachment 195137
> 
> 
> View attachment 195138
> 
> 
> View attachment 195139
> 
> 
> View attachment 195140


 Nice square body's.


----------



## rick W

snoboss said:


> View attachment 195071
> View attachment 195072
> View attachment 195073
> View attachment 195073
> plow porn
> 
> View attachment 195074
> 
> 
> View attachment 195075


I like the loaded salter just in case... Good to be ready!


----------



## snoboss

salter pic taken last winter. salter is up on the rack waiting for November. just received quote from Cargill yesterday and were losing 2 minutes a day of daylight every day so you know whats coming fast..... deer season


----------



## SHAWZER

Same backup lights mounted in the same place as my truck , works very good . Thumbs Up


----------



## LapeerLandscape

snoboss said:


> salter pic taken last winter. salter is up on the rack waiting for November. just received quote from Cargill yesterday and were losing 2 minutes a day of daylight every day so you know whats coming fast..... deer season
> 
> View attachment 195248
> 
> 
> View attachment 195249
> 
> 
> View attachment 195250


You even have his name on the side of your gator.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Nice rack...


----------



## snoboss

moral of the story is never loose your head over a piece of tail


----------



## Mr.Markus

snoboss said:


> moral of the story is never loose your head over a piece of tail


And dont drink Heineken...


----------



## MetcalfeEnterprises

Got the plow on the new truck. I think it wears it well, it' got Timbrens in the front, rides rough as hell but doesn't squat like the old truck. Now to get the truck saftied and make some repairs to the 860 before the first flake.


----------



## JLsDmax

The truck I just parted ways with after 15+ years of plowing with and its replacement 2019 3500hd with 8.5 XV2


----------



## BUFF

JLsDmax said:


> The truck I just parted ways with after 15+ years of plowing with and its replacement 2019 3500hd with 8.5 XV2
> View attachment 195620
> View attachment 195622
> View attachment 195621
> View attachment 195619


Too bad they don't cost the same as they did 15yrs ago.


----------



## snoboss

around here the used ones are more money than buying new if you watch for deals.:usflag:


----------



## Ryan03

2019 Chevy 2500HD Z71. Crew cab standard box 6.0, VYU plow package. Take off 2014 steel wheels with studded MasterCraft MSR 235 80 17s, Boss 7.6.


----------



## NYH1

Ryan03 said:


> 2019 Chevy 2500HD Z71. Crew cab standard box 6.0, VYU plow package. Take off 2014 steel wheels with studded MasterCraft MSR 235 80 17s, Boss 7.6.
> 
> View attachment 197154


Looks good. Thumbs Up

NYH1.


----------



## 16hdsport

Ryan03 said:


> 2019 Chevy 2500HD Z71. Crew cab standard box 6.0, VYU plow package. Take off 2014 steel wheels with studded MasterCraft MSR 235 80 17s, Boss 7.6.
> 
> View attachment 197154


Awesome set up! Full trip or trip Edge plow?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Still waiting on parts for the spreader install.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 197165
> 
> Still waiting on parts for the spreader install.


Its Sunday...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Its Sunday...


Even in a metric time zone?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mr.Markus said:


> Its Sunday...


Amazon doesn't care...


----------



## Hydromaster

File photo


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 197165
> 
> Still waiting on parts for the spreader install.


What are you towing,,,..


----------



## Hydromaster

Where are all of da jagoff lights?


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 197165
> 
> Still waiting on parts for the spreader install.


For The easy peasy chute removal kit?


----------



## R1lukasz




----------



## buttaluv

That’s not Oomkes green! And thought you were a Snowex guy?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

R1lukasz said:


>


Looking good.


----------



## Stanggt24

Getting the new Fisher/western led lights on my Fisher XV2 plow Thursday can't wait !!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Since when did this site become 20 questions?


----------



## Hydromaster

Hey hey hey,,,we’ll ask the questions..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

buttaluv said:


> That's not Oomkes green! And thought you were a Snowex guy?


It shirley is Oomkes green.

SnowEx doesn't make a plow that won't turn into a pretzel on this size/weight truck. Their loss.

Didn't quite dare be a beta tester for a new Fisher V either, but it was tempting.


----------



## Stanggt24

Mark Oomkes said:


> It shirley is Oomkes green.
> 
> SnowEx doesn't make a plow that won't turn into a pretzel on this size/weight truck. Their loss.
> 
> Didn't quite dare be a beta tester for a new Fisher V either, but it was tempting.


Not sure why u are hating on the fisher v plow it has been a proven and reliable plow and on its second generation I guess u know what they say here in New England HATERS GOING TO HATE !!! It's all good just busting balls everyone has a brand that they like !!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Stanggt24 said:


> Not sure why u are hating on the fisher v plow it has been a proven and reliable plow and on its second generation I guess u know what they say here in New England HATERS GOING TO HATE !!! It's all good just busting balls everyone has a brand that they like !!!


Ummm...I was referring to the new 10'6" Vplow that is new this season.

I don't hate Fisher, I hate being a beta tester on new products. I had a Fisher plow in 2000, a Fisher V in '02. Added a third in '04.

But I'll let it slide since you're from the NE.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ummm...I was referring to the new 10'6" Vplow that is new this season.
> 
> I don't hate Fisher, I hate being a beta tester on new products. I had a Fisher plow in 2000, a Fisher V in '02. Added a third in '04.
> 
> But I'll let it slide since you're from the NE.


That still doesn't preclude you from being a hater...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> That still doesn't preclude you from being a hater...


If you say so...


----------



## NYH1

Mark Oomkes said:


> But I'll let it slide since you're from the NE.


Wait, he's from Nebraska?









NYH1.


----------



## BUFF

NYH1 said:


> Wait, he's from Nebraska?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYH1.


Fun fact.... the "N" on the 50yd line stands for Nowledge and fake turf keeps the cheerleaders from grazing on the field..


----------



## NYH1

BUFF said:


> Fun fact.... the "N" on the 50yd line stands for Nowledge and fake turf keeps the cheerleaders from grazing on the field..


That's great! Thumbs Up

NYH1.


----------



## Ryan03

16hdsport said:


> Awesome set up! Full trip or trip Edge plow?


Full trip.


----------



## leolkfrm

i want one for sidewalks


----------



## Miguel Sanchez

Well time to retire this fellow. Rusted frame with no one to fix it


----------



## BUFF

Miguel Sanchez said:


> Well time to retire this fellow. Rusted frame with no one to fix it
> 
> View attachment 197234
> 
> 
> View attachment 197235


Bummer...... may she rust in piece....


----------



## leolkfrm

part it out, much rust on the bed, bumpers??


----------



## EWSplow

Miguel Sanchez said:


> Well time to retire this fellow. Rusted frame with no one to fix it
> 
> View attachment 197234
> 
> 
> View attachment 197235


Usually, the bed mounts rot out and the front of the
Bed droops. Unusual for the frame to rot before the body on that vintage Ford.


----------



## Philbilly2

EWSplow said:


> Usually, the bed mounts rot out and the front of the
> Bed droops. Unusual for the frame to rot before the body on that vintage Ford.


Guy who works for me has a 04 - F150 that the frame is so rotten, the rear window is touching the bed. He can't understand why he cant find anyone to fish plate a gusset it.

I took a peak under the truck and figured out why no one will touch it. You can't weld to rotten...


----------



## FredG

Miguel Sanchez said:


> Well time to retire this fellow. Rusted frame with no one to fix it
> 
> View attachment 197234
> 
> 
> View attachment 197235


 If you like the truck and want to keep it, send me a picture of the rot i'll get you a price to weld it up. Your only in Scranton, I'm on Seneca Lake in NY.


----------



## BUFF

Philbilly2 said:


> Guy who works for me has a 04 - F150 that the frame is so rotten, the rear window is touching the bed. He can't understand why he cant find anyone to fish plate a gusset it.
> 
> I took a peak under the truck and figured out why no one will touch it. You can't weld to rotten...


Can T post and bailing wire on the frame rails sure it up?


----------



## Philbilly2

BUFF said:


> Can T post and bailing wire on the frame rails sure it up?


Most likely... 

just enough to drive it straight to the scrap yard.


----------



## Brndnstffrd

Philbilly2 said:


> Most likely...
> 
> just enough to drive it straight to the scrap yard.


If they do that I don't think it will drive straight. Although if it's that bad it likely doesn't now.


----------



## Ty27

2019 f350 boss v's and stainless Swenson v box spreaders


----------



## S-205

R1lukasz said:


>


This thing is gonna be a monster. Have you used this set up yet?


----------



## Dondo

Ready for season #2 with the 90 K5.


----------



## BlackBeauty

That garage is enormous . And I am jealous . LOL


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BlackBeauty said:


> That garage is enormous . And I am jealous . LOL


I just want the Blazer.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> I just want the Blazer.


I plowed with an early 70s blazer in HS. Great traction and maneuverability.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> I just want the Blazer.


I could st, eh better not, its a felony.


----------



## Mistifier




----------



## leigh

Must be quite the yard sale when this guy plows !


----------



## BUFF

Mistifier said:


> View attachment 197856


Probably the highest "natural" point in GI / Korn Kountry till it melted.....


----------



## BUFF

leigh said:


> Must be quite the yard sale when this guy plows !
> View attachment 197934


There's defiantly something wrong with that guys freshwater supply.....


----------



## buttaluv

Definition of 10 pounds of poo in a 5 pound bag


----------



## Brndnstffrd

leigh said:


> Must be quite the yard sale when this guy plows !
> View attachment 197934


Is that a "real" worktruck like everyone always brags about driving?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1 down, 1 to go. I'm guessing mid-January now.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> 1 down, 1 to go. I'm guessing mid-January now.
> 
> View attachment 198016


Cutting edge is missing a bunch of bolts.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

BossPlow2010 said:


> Cutting edge is missing a bunch of bolts.....


Matches the hubcap.

Mark you towing something?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Cutting edge is missing a bunch of bolts.....


Why are you obsessed with me?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> Matches the hubcap.
> 
> Mark you towing something?


Nobody is accepting fault for the nut covers.

Sailboat fuel.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Why are you obsessed with me?


I'm guessing the same reason you are...…..


----------



## 19350STX




----------



## 19350STX

grandview said:


> ..........................
> 
> View attachment 21537


Grand view still here !


----------



## 19350STX

BUFF said:


> I'm guessing the same reason you are...…..


Ooompapa still here tio ? And the moderator no less ! Ahh the good ol days


----------



## 19350STX

The real 9' gomer piles !


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Why are you obsessed with me?


Must be a Wayne county thing.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> 1 down, 1 to go. I'm guessing mid-January now.
> 
> View attachment 198016


Are those grade 8 cutting edge bolts?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

19350STX said:


> The real 9' gomer piles !
> 
> View attachment 198019


Philadelphia?


----------



## DeVries

Mark Oomkes said:


> 1 down, 1 to go. I'm guessing mid-January now.
> 
> View attachment 198016


You don't do installs yourself? Not that hard to mount a plow and salter.


----------



## BUFF

DeVries said:


> You don't do installs yourself? Not that hard to mount a plow and salter.


Tis at OLM.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> You don't do installs yourself? Not that hard to mount a plow and salter.


On a 750? No

PTO pump, valving, wiring and plumbing for the Vbox and 1500 sprayer. Controller is capable of running either attachment. Switchngo is getting plumbed through the new pump and mounting a 10' Monroe reversible plow.

The 5500 had central hydros installed, electric controller (didn't have much of a choice), plumbing for the Vbox and tied the hoist in as well.

So no, we don't do installs. We're 3 weeks behind on cleanups yet and the weather isn't looking good for finishing this year.


----------



## peter01592

Dondo said:


> View attachment 197650
> Ready for season #2 with the 90 K5.


Sell me the K5 !


----------



## Stanggt24

20" of snow in Southbridge. Ma through out complete storm ⛈


----------



## icebreaker

The newest member of our fleet.


----------



## icebreaker




----------



## icebreaker

icebreaker said:


> View attachment 198783
> View attachment 198784
> View attachment 198785


----------



## icebreaker

Sorry I'm new to this picture thing since that picture was taken I relocated the lights on top of the back rack


----------



## icebreaker




----------



## BlackBeauty

^Western should give you a kick back for that advertisement ! Very nice!


----------



## Ajlawn1

icebreaker said:


> View attachment 198786
> View attachment 198787
> View attachment 198788


I'd like to be your vinyl guy...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> I'd like to be your vinyl guy and asphalt and tree decorator and...


I'm sure...


----------



## icebreaker

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm sure...


I got a look the part too lol


----------



## Brndnstffrd

icebreaker said:


> I got a look the part too lol


NIce fleet! Thumbs Up


----------



## Dondo

peter01592 said:


> Sell me the K5 !


I still have a red 89 K5 with 74,000 thats rusty but not unsalvagable. I'll make you a killer deal.


----------



## icebreaker

Dondo said:


> I still have a red 89 K5 with 74,000 thats rusty but not unsalvagable. I'll make you a killer deal.


There's nothing wrong with old iron and square bodies I had an 87 Chevy I hated to get rid of that thing


----------



## William B.

My 99 GMC K3500 with the 454. Spent the last couple days repairing some bad spots and repainting the blade. Added the wings as well. Next I want to upgrade the headgear and add some updated headlights.


----------



## CAT 245ME

My old 99 Dodge 2500, 5.9 Magnum!!! Ain't no Cummins. 2" leveling kit, 285 tires. 8'2 Boss with Boss wings so 10'. 8' Daniels pull plow. Last picture was from earlier this week after it was brought out of the same spot it sat for two years.


----------



## CAT 245ME

K20 with Fisher 8'6 HD


----------



## Mistifier

CAT 245ME said:


> K20 with Fisher 8'6 HD
> View attachment 200610


Love a square body


----------



## Mistifier

LOL! That's what my 6 yr old thought too Buff!


----------



## jasburrito

First year with the new to me used boss. Works great. Comes on and off easy. Had brand new controller fail after only a couple uses. Boss dealer replaced controller. I have a back up controller too. Vinyl was only $150 installed. Thanks for the good website.


----------



## sota

so that's what it looks like when there's snow on the ground and you get to plow it.


----------



## jasburrito

sota said:


> so that's what it looks like when there's snow on the ground and you get to plow it.


 First picture i showed of my vinly on here. Only got to use it about six times or so. The long wheelbase kinda blows. I am getting used to it. Did not think i was flexing that hard on you guys. Geeze. I will stay away.


----------



## jonniesmooth

jasburrito said:


> First picture i showed of my vinly on here. Only got to use it about six times or so. The long wheelbase kinda blows. I am getting used to it. Did not think i was flexing that hard on you guys. Geeze. I will stay away.


I think his comment was more about the lack of snow where he is. Than anything to do with your post.


----------



## Defcon 5

icebreaker said:


> The newest member of our fleet.
> View attachment 198780
> View attachment 198781
> View attachment 198782


Just going through this thread...I just suffered my third Heart-attack...The Pete is a beautiful truck...Very nice sir....


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> Are those grade 8 cutting edge bolts?


I sure hope so....


----------



## BlackBeauty

Defcon 5 said:


> Just going through this thread...I just suffered my third Heart-attack...The Pete is a beautiful truck...Very nice sir....


Sending prayers for your quick recovery


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BlackBeauty said:


> Sending prayers for your quick recovery


It was very likely just heartburn from a gas station burrito...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> It was very likely just heartburn from a gas station burrito...


That's what he gets from switch from egg salad samitches


----------



## NYH1

Defcon 5 said:


> Just going through this thread...I just suffered my third Heart-attack...The Pete is a beautiful truck...Very nice sir....


How could you have a heart attack....Mark said you don't have a heart.

NYH1.


----------



## Defcon 5

NYH1 said:


> How could you have a heart attack....Mark said you don't have a heart.
> 
> NYH1.


It's a pigs heart


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> It's a pigs heart


Not what I heard...


----------



## NYH1

Defcon 5 said:


> It's a pigs heart


Well take it easy and hopefully you don't have anymore problems like that. 

NYH1.


----------



## CAT 245ME

Friend of mine sent this to me awhile back, no idea where he took it. But it's certainly an eye catcher.


----------



## BUFF

CAT 245ME said:


> Friend of mine sent this to me awhile back, no idea where he took it. But it's certainly an eye catcher.
> View attachment 201233


Plow should be red


----------



## doh

Last Year's Ice Road at this time. Aren't this fortunate this year.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Finally got the service truck logoed...










And someone informed them of @Defcon 5 nickname for the truck.










Every cabinet and a small one behind the cab. I love it.


----------



## Hydromaster

I spy pat's recreational van. 
Good job getting the "free candy" that was spray painted on the sides off


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 201864
> I spy pat's recreational van.
> Good job getting the "free candy" that was spray painted on the sides off


Lol Thumbs Up


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Finally got the service truck logoed...
> 
> View attachment 201862
> 
> 
> And someone informed them of @Defcon 5 nickname for the truck.
> 
> View attachment 201863
> 
> 
> Every cabinet and a small one behind the cab. I love it.


The vise on the back is going to rust.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> The vise on the back is going to rust.


Won't...it's been treated with ATF 4 and sulfur.


----------



## CAT 245ME

After sitting since 2016, it will soon be time to return to the pavement. Camera was on the wrong setting ffs, looks a little rounded.


----------



## CAT 245ME




----------



## buttaluv

So.. it’s all gonna be one color soon?


----------



## CAT 245ME

buttaluv said:


> So.. it's all gonna be one color soon?


Not sure lol depends on how much free time I have, just put an engine in it late last summer. I have a new 6" Skyjacker suspension ordered for it.


----------



## extremepusher

Mark Oomkes said:


> Finally got the service truck logoed...
> 
> View attachment 201862
> 
> 
> And someone informed them of @Defcon 5 nickname for the truck.
> 
> View attachment 201863
> 
> 
> Every cabinet and a small one behind the cab. I love it.


Do you still have the Furd with service body?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

extremepusher said:


> Do you still have the Furd with service body?


Yes and no...service body rusted away. That truck is on it's turd body...pickup, service body and now flatbed. Somewhere around 210K on the oboemeter.


----------



## Mr.Markus

CAT 245ME said:


> View attachment 201877
> View attachment 201878
> View attachment 201879
> View attachment 201880


Did you build that backdrag edge on the blade?


----------



## extremepusher

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yes and no...service body rusted away. That truck is on it's turd body...pickup, service body and now flatbed. Somewhere around 210K on the oboemeter.


Oh i see. Must be 7.3


----------



## CAT 245ME

Mr.Markus said:


> Did you build that backdrag edge on the blade?


No, that came with it. That plow was sold about 3 or 4 years ago, the back drag edge was only bolted on the outside of the blade and trimmed in areas to allow it to go under the trip springs. It worked great. All straight blades should have them standard.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I agree .I built one similar years ago on my straight blade, and i agree, they work amazing.
I even believed it acted like a ski while driving forward on soft gravel helping the blade to float.


----------



## thelettuceman

CAT 245ME: I Like when old trucks come back to life. Wish I had those skills. I hope the finished product looks showroom new !!!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

2018 and 2019 ALL RAM


----------



## BUFF

MIDTOWNPC said:


> 2018 and 2019 ALL RAM
> 
> View attachment 202398


How old is the barn and how weathered is the wood? There's good money in barn wood in raw form and in furniture along with picture frames.

Whatcha you towing with the Lamb on the left?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

That barn is really old one of the originally dairy barns in my area 
Not mine though. I walked thru it ten years ago. 

I don’t tow anything. It has a striker salter 
Pretty well winter only except we put a water tank and pressure washer on one for spring washing


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> Whatcha you towing with the Lamb on the left?


It's invisible...


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> It's invisible...


A pair of slightly modified glasses does the same.....










plus you can use them is any vehicle


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> It's invisible...


What is?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Seen one of Mark's trucks at Lowe's...
Not very good at parking...


----------



## SHAWZER

Some fords the nut behind the wheel is loose ......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Seen one of Mark's trucks at Lowe's...
> Not very good at parking...
> View attachment 202414


That's social distancing parking....duh.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> What is?


What is what?


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Seen one of Mark's trucks at Lowe's...
> Not very good at parking...
> View attachment 202414


Definitely jaggoff equiped...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> What is what?


Eggzactly!


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Definitely
> 
> Inside and outside...


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> 2018 and 2019 ALL RAM
> 
> View attachment 202398


I like the plate....!


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mr.Markus said:


> I like the plate....!


BB 8603???


----------



## Mr.Markus

Its a metric joke....


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> Its a metric joke....


Is there a conversion?


----------



## plow4beer

BUFF said:


> Whatcha you towing with the Lamb on the left?


He hehe he


----------



## plow4beer

Mark Oomkes said:


> Finally got the service truck logoed...
> 
> View attachment 201862


Is that an elec spreader I see in the back of your truck!,!!? Oh boy


----------



## Mark Oomkes

plow4beer said:


> Is that an elec spreader I see in the back of your truck!,!!? Oh boy


No


----------



## Ajlawn1

plow4beer said:


> Is that an elec spreader I see in the back of your truck!,!!? Oh boy


Now we know the apocalypse is near...


----------



## Randall Ave

BossPlow2010 said:


> Seen one of Mark's trucks at Lowe's...
> Not very good at parking...
> View attachment 202414


Can't be his, mirrors are to small


----------



## Randall Ave

plow4beer said:


> Is that an elec spreader I see in the back of your truck!,!!? Oh boy


And it's a Chevy.


----------



## snoboss

Snow iron


----------



## snoboss

Spring cleanup getting ready for summer pics.


----------



## snoboss

more pics rotated for some reason I would bet operator error (replace as necessary)


----------



## FredG

snoboss said:


> View attachment 203367
> View attachment 203368
> View attachment 203369
> Spring cleanup getting ready for summer pics.


 Like the old red GM.


----------



## FredG

snoboss said:


> View attachment 203367
> View attachment 203368
> View attachment 203369
> Spring cleanup getting ready for summer pics.


 Nice shop and yard.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

How's the Dooooooosan been?


----------



## snoboss

Mark Oomkes said:


> How's the Dooooooosan been?


First winter no issues nice ride


----------



## BUFF

snoboss said:


> View attachment 203367
> View attachment 203368
> View attachment 203369
> Spring cleanup getting ready for summer pics.


Like the square body with the yoot bed


----------



## John in south Tx

icebreaker said:


> There's nothing wrong with old iron and square bodies I had an 87 Chevy I hated to get rid of that thing


Hello. You still parting out that k5?


----------



## Kvston

Waiting for the season to begin to get this addition some more hours! Had to grab it in March to replace my ‘05 dump when a AFE turbo blew with 500 miles on it!


----------



## Nightdragon

Checking a few things today, figured I get a pic of the ol girl.


----------



## buttaluv

Nice! I thought their V’s were stainless..


----------



## Nightdragon

They come in both


----------



## Aerospace Eng

One of my hangar tenants decided to hold a political rally at the airport (the runway is getting redone). He got permission from the airport. To keep attendees away from the taxiway and runway, I parked most of my fleet nose-to-tail before I left on a cross country road trip. After the rally, one of the mechanics relocated everything to an unused building pad. I took a picture when I gor back yesterday.

It's most of my motley fleet, but missing my second broom truck (the airport was using it to clean the new asphalt for painting). The boom lift obviously isn't used for snow, and the second articulated truck is just a spare.

It reminds me that I had better get moving on the plow brackets and valving so I can get the 12' plow from the Oshkosh on my tug, and the hoist mechanism so I can get the 22' plow on the Oshkosh.


----------



## S&K

*2017 f-250 Superduty.*


----------



## Avalanche 2500

S&K said:


> View attachment 207219
> *2017 f-250 Superduty.*


Welcome aboard to the plow site SK ! Not sure if you are the first from Holland to join the site...just curious what is the average yearly snowfall in your area.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Avalanche 2500 said:


> Welcome aboard to the plow site SK ! Not sure if you are the first from Holland to join the site...just curious what is the average yearly snowfall in your area.


Side bet? Holland, MI?


----------



## BUFF

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Side bet? Holland, MI?


HA!!!


----------



## Chris33

S&K said:


> View attachment 207219
> *2017 f-250 Superduty.*


Our 2017 Superduty trucks look much different, that's our old model.


----------



## Avalanche 2500

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Side bet? Holland, MI?


Yes, I bet the Dodgers will Win tonight !! only kidding it's LA. 15-0 over the Braves in the 3rd. inn.... I was just hoping he was from the Netherlands :clapping:


----------



## sweetk30

My current K30 plow truck and 1week old fresh full rebuilt and new skin 9ft Fisher speedcast blade .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Nevermind, did a slightly better job.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Not sure if this one is any better. Would have been '94ish.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not sure if this one is any better. Would have been '94ish.
> 
> View attachment 214703


Boozed up on the Dodge kool-aid back then too.... eh


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not sure if this one is any better. Would have been '94ish.
> 
> View attachment 214703


Apparently no one told you those blades belong on the ground...


----------



## Rook

D'blizzard king


----------



## Western1

Rook said:


> D'blizzard king


I don't see the moat


----------



## BUFF

Western1 said:


> I don't see the moat


Look for the top of a skid ROPs and you'll see the moat


----------



## Pioneer25

Getting ready to kick off 2021/2022







in Central PA!


----------



## m_ice

Pioneer25 said:


> Getting ready to kick off 2021/2022
> View attachment 224305
> in Central PA!


Nice looking Westerns


----------



## Pioneer25

m_ice said:


> Nice looking Westerns


Thanks, may be adding a 4th rig yet this season and would like to upgrade the Wideout for next season.


----------



## BUFF

Pioneer25 said:


> Getting ready to kick off 2021/2022
> View attachment 224305
> in Central PA!


What are you towing...


----------



## scottr

Dang, sweet little end dump in the back ground or. good looking fleet also :usflag:


----------



## Pioneer25

Have 2.5 Western Tornado on the 5500 all the way to left, the other 2 have Western Pro-Flo hitch mounts, we are just finishing converting 2 older stainless Western Ice Breakers to electric, then we will be full bulk salt.


----------



## Pioneer25

scottr said:


> Dang, sweet little end dump in the back ground or. good looking fleet also :usflag:


Thanks.....i haul some salt with that out of western NY as well when we dont have to plow.....


----------



## m_ice

Pioneer25 said:


> Have 2.5 Western Tornado on the 5500 all the way to left, the other 2 have Western Pro-Flo hitch mounts, we are just finishing converting 2 older stainless Western Ice Breakers to electric, then we will be full bulk salt.


How are you converting the ice breakers to electric? I have a 10' hydraulic ice breaker that I can't give away


----------



## Pioneer25

m_ice said:


> How are you converting the ice breakers to electric? I have a 10' hydraulic ice breaker that I can't give away


Well, we posed the idea with our local western dealer (good friend of mine) and we are basically an electric motor, chain drive, with new electronic modules from western. Hes the brains of the operation, i definitely dont have the expertise to tackle in house. Once i can get my hands on it, I will post some pics.


----------



## m_ice

Pioneer25 said:


> Well, we posed the idea with our local western dealer (good friend of mine) and we are basically an electric motor, chain drive, with new electronic modules from western. Hes the brains of the operation, i definitely dont have the expertise to tackle in house. Once i can get my hands on it, I will post some pics.


Thanks


----------



## Avalanche 2500

Pioneer25 said:


> Getting ready to kick off 2021/2022
> View attachment 224305
> in Central PA!


WOW @Pioneer25 coming out HOT and ready for lowblue: !!! Thumbs Up


----------



## WIPensFan

And he’s converting to ELECTRIC!!:usflag:


----------



## Pioneer25

WIPensFan said:


> And he's converting to ELECTRIC!!:usflag:


Yes, gas powered in a raging snow storm spells trouble for me......just my luck......lol


----------



## Kvston

Nice looking fleet man. Keep the photos coming including the conversion!


----------



## CELandscapes

Since it’s not snowing might as well post a few pics


----------



## Mountain Bob

CELandscapes said:


> Since it's not snowing might as well post a few pics


Well,I would have to say "You Da Boss!!"


----------



## jomama45

CELandscapes said:


> Since it's not snowing might as well post a few pics


Equipment looks great, but how about some pictures of the car!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

jomama45 said:


> Equipment looks great, but how about some pictures of the car!


I see at least 5 "cars" in the pic...


----------



## CELandscapes

Mark Oomkes said:


> I see at least 5 "cars" in the pic...


Because they're GM products?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

CELandscapes said:


> Because they're GM products?


Correctumundo


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> Correctumundo


You're right GM truck ride so smoothe you think you're in a car


----------



## CELandscapes

They’re the most dependable and easiest to work in I’ve had yet


----------



## Ajlawn1

m_ice said:


> You're right GM truck ride so smoothe you think you're in a car


Oh boy...


----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> Oh boy...


You finally got wise and splurged on 1 right?


----------



## Hydromaster

m_ice said:


> You're right GM truck ride so smoothe you think you're in a car


Is that how their wording it these days.


----------



## Ajlawn1

m_ice said:


> You finally got wise and splurged on 1 right?


Yes and back to the dealer Tues...


----------



## CELandscapes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yes and back to the dealer Tues...


That sounds like my 550


----------



## LapeerLandscape

m_ice said:


> You're right GM truck ride so smoothe you think you're in a car


Its just like they have Hey Dudes tires.


----------



## CELandscapes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Its just like they have Hey Dudes tires.


Don't knock the Hey Dudes. If only they had a composite toe version


----------



## Ajlawn1

CELandscapes said:


> That sounds like my 550


Pretty sure this truck has been at the dealer more then any of my Fords including the beloved 6 oh... One 6.7 injector pump and that's it.


----------



## CELandscapes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Pretty sure this truck has been at the dealer more then any of my Fords including the beloved 6 oh... One 6.7 injector pump and that's it.


I had a blown turbo at 121k miles. Somehow the emissions fell off during the repair


----------



## Kinport

m_ice said:


> You're right GM truck ride so smoothe you think you're in a car


Does anyone know if the the smoke screen option comes standard on the GM trucks or do you pay more for that

















Edit: my apologies for what appears to be an excessively dirty windshield. I accidentally used the @EWSplow filter on my phone when I took this picture


----------



## Kvston

It’s the anti-green new deal option for GM products.


----------



## Ajlawn1

CELandscapes said:


> I had a blown turbo at 121k miles. Somehow the emissions fell off during the repair


It happens... Downfall to all of them...


----------



## 4SSMatt




----------



## BUFF

4SSMatt said:


> View attachment 226795


That's quite the rack on the bed, what do you mainly use the pick up for?


----------



## Mountain Bob

My old beater--


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mountain Bob said:


> My old beater--


Chains on all 4, 100% traction.


----------



## ray52lawnguy

Ray's Snow Removal - Independence , Mo


----------



## 4SSMatt

BUFF said:


> That's quite the rack on the bed, what do you mainly use the pick up for?


I do some landscaping with the truck, but after this winter it becomes a dedicated snow plow for my business.


----------



## thesnowman269




----------



## thesnowman269




----------



## Mr. Plow-king

Hey guys I've been a long-time lurker here on plowsite reading through a lot of post, so I decided to join and put a picture of my plow truck and blizzard 9-footer


----------



## Hydromaster

Your missing a bolt on the plows cutting edge.


----------



## Mr. Plow-king

Hydromaster said:


> Your missing a bolt on the plows cutting edge.


I know that was the problem child bolt that would not come out so i cut it off with my torch however it will get replaced


----------



## BlackBeauty

Nice....I always liked Blizzards 👍


----------



## BUFF

Mr. Plow-king said:


> Hey guys I've been a long-time lurker here on plowsite reading through a lot of post, so I decided to join and put a picture of my plow truck and blizzard 9-footer
> 
> View attachment 257549
> 
> 
> View attachment 257550
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 257551


Welcome to the site..... 
I'm curious as to why you put a solid axle in and are you running full Hyd steering or Hyd assist?


----------



## Mr. Plow-king

BUFF said:


> Welcome to the site.....
> I'm curious as to why you put a solid axle in and are you running full Hyd steering or Hyd assist?


Well back in 2014 I was plowing snow at a church parking lot and lost 4wd so I took the truck to the shop and come to find out the disconnect sleeve busted and I busted the housing i was like WTF, so I got if fixed 2 days later and went back to plowing snow however up until the winter 2021 I've been plowing with ease, so in August of 2021 I ordered the whole S.A.S. kit from WFO concepts took about 3 days to do it in my driveway. It snowed about 13" back in January of this year and my new front end didn't miss a beat , to me IFS just has too many moving parts, I got sick and tired of replacing ball joints and cv axles because the boots crack and eventually sling grease every where freaking front end wont stay lined up, IFS only shines for its smooth ride I know their a lot guys that has not had any issues plowing with IFS but I think GM really dropped the ball by putting IFS in their 2500 and 3500 trucks...I.M.O IFS belongs in 1/2 trucks and SUV's like Ford and Dodge has done. My steering is hydraulic assist and what a difference it makes, I can turn the wheel with my snowplow on my truck from lock to lock while my truck is sitting still before I could not do that even with the snowplow off my truck.

These are the specs on the Dana Super 60 that I used for my swap...the axle came from a 2018 wrecked F350 SD it has a 10" ring gear 3.5" axle tubes w/.50" wall 35 spline inner outer axle shafts,1550 steering u-joints and Warn manual locking hubs I had the axle regarded to 4.56 to match the rear


----------



## BUFF

Mr. Plow-king said:


> Well back in 2014 I was plowing snow at a church parking lot and lost 4wd so I took the truck to the shop and come to find out the disconnect sleeve busted and I busted the housing i was like WTF, so I got if fixed 2 days later and went back to plowing snow however up until the winter 2021 I've been plowing with ease, so in August of 2021 I ordered the whole S.A.S. kit from WFO concepts took about 3 days to do it in my driveway. It snowed about 13" back in January of this year and my new front end didn't miss a beat , to me IFS just has too many moving parts, I got sick and tired of replacing ball joints and cv axles because the boots crack and eventually sling grease every where freaking front end wont stay lined up, IFS only shines for its smooth ride I know their a lot guys that has not had any issues plowing with IFS but I think GM really dropped the ball by putting IFS in their 2500 and 3500 trucks...I.M.O IFS belongs in 1/2 trucks and SUV's like Ford and Dodge has done. My steering is hydraulic assist and what a difference it makes, I can turn the wheel with my snowplow on my truck from lock to lock while my truck is sitting still before I could not do that even with the snowplow off my truck.
> 
> These are the specs on the Dana Super 60 that I used for my swap...the axle came from a 2018 wrecked F350 SD it has a 10" ring gear 3.5" axle tubes w/.50" wall 35 spline inner outer axle shafts,1550 steering u-joints and Warn manual locking hubs I had the axle regarded to 4.56 to match the rear


Family members have had similar front end issues with GM ranch pickups that see a lot of 2track / off road use. They're replacing their 3500's with Rams.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mr. Plow-king said:


> Hey guys I've been a long-time lurker here on plowsite reading through a lot of post, so I decided to join and put a picture of my plow truck and blizzard 9-footer
> 
> View attachment 257549
> 
> 
> View attachment 257550
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 257551


With those stacks in the back you need some really big tow mirrors.

And you can’t use the plow king name we already nick named someone that.


----------



## Mr. Plow-king

LapeerLandscape said:


> With those stacks in the back you need some really big tow mirrors.
> 
> And you can’t use the* plow king* name we already nick named someone that.


It was available and this is how I came up with the name Plow king off the Simpson's🤘🏾 👍🏾


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Missing 2 Metal Pless...a pusher and a PlowMaxx. OLM green and Bella blue.







￼


----------



## Mark Oomkes

POS software.


----------



## m_ice

That's MP money fo sure


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Obviously


----------



## Ajlawn1

So weird... 🙄


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> So weird... 🙄
> 
> View attachment 258369


That box truck on the left, you think that side door is wide enough to fit a pallet of fert/ salt for a deer crew or sidewalk crew?


----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> So weird... 🙄
> 
> View attachment 258369


@Mark Oomkes stalker


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> That box truck on the left, you think that side door is wide enough to fit a pallet of fert/ salt for a deer crew or sidewalk crew?


No, why not load it in the back


----------



## m_ice

LapeerLandscape said:


> No, why not load it in the back


If it has a dovetail on the rear


----------



## Ajlawn1

m_ice said:


> If it has a dovetail on the rear


It's obviously a beaver tail...🙄


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> No, why not load it in the back


What @m_ice said. Not the other guy that plows


----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> It's obviously a beaver tail...🙄


Thanks captian obvious


----------



## BUFF

This seasons ride...
Would look better with a MP or HLA upfront..




















Even has a "in-field" mod / improvement too. 👍


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Overkill for that shovel.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Overkill for that shovel.


Matches the operator.....
Bet the plow could get pretty twisted up when plowing like a teenager.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> So weird... 🙄
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ￼


So I tried the little picture option and that is what happened.

Then the paperclip and it worked. I even clicked on full size and that is what posted. By that time I was so sick of trying with the POS software I gave up.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> So I tried the little picture option and that is what happened.
> 
> Then the paperclip and it worked. I even clicked on full size and that is what posted. By that time I was so sick of trying with the POS software I gave up.


Just say FS...!


----------



## CAT 245ME

My first Ford, 2017 F250 XLT 6.2 gas, 8'6" XV2. Truck belonged to a Ford dealership over an hour away, was on the lot for about 3 years never advertised, they put the plow on used in case of an emergency. Watched the truck sit in the winter months covered in snow on my way to the JD dealer. Rarely moved, I asked about it back in October and they were willing to sell, hadn't been tagged in 2 years. Since I bought it, I've rarely drove it, hasn't moved in 3 weeks lol


----------



## EWSplow

CAT 245ME said:


> My first Ford, 2017 F250 XLT 6.2 gas, 8'6" XV2. Truck belonged to a Ford dealership over an hour away, was on the lot for about 3 years never advertised, they put the plow on used in case of an emergency. Watched the truck sit in the winter months covered in snow on my way to the JD dealer. Rarely moved, I asked about it back in October and they were willing to sell, hadn't been tagged in 2 years. Since I bought it, I've rarely drove it, hasn't moved in 3 weeks lol￼￼




There's a ford dealer by my shop. They probably have 3, or 4 trucks at any given time set up with plows that I presume are for sale. It seems sometimes they sit there a year or more. I guess if the right buyer comes along looking for a turnkey plow truck, they can sign the papers drive away.


----------

